# Your LV at Starbucks



## forever.elise

So, I'm just sitting here waiting for a friend to come meet me for a coffee, and I thought I would make a photo thread for your LV at Starbucks. A lot of TPF members are daily regulars here, so why not snap your LV, too!

Here is my Favorite MM with my coveted Blonde Roast!


----------



## SpeedyJC

Cute photo and this such a fun idea! Geez I haven't been to Starbucks in awhile. I need to look on my phone I may have a pic of my bag there.


----------



## onmymind24seven

Fun thread, i haven't been there for awhile too. Guess i need to take my LV out and do a quick coffee run in the near future. Can't wait to see all action shots.


----------



## Kaoli

I found two photos of my phone with my LV & starbucks  but not taken at starbucks [emoji6]


----------



## img

Kaoli said:


> I found two photos of my phone with my LV & starbucks  but not taken at starbucks [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242268
> View attachment 3242270



Mmmm my favorite macaroons!!!!


----------



## fabuleux

Kaoli said:


> I found two photos of my phone with my LV & starbucks  but not taken at starbucks [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242268
> View attachment 3242270



Haha that first photo is so hilariously staged! 
You gave me a great idea: I am going to take unglamorous pictures of my bag!!! &#128540;
You inspired me!!!


----------



## fabuleux

forever.elise said:


> So, I'm just sitting here waiting for a friend to come meet me for a coffee, and I thought I would make a photo thread for your LV at Starbucks. A lot of TPF members are daily regulars here, so why not snap your LV, too!
> 
> Here is my Favorite MM with my coveted Blonde Roast!
> View attachment 3242099



Great idea. This is going to be a fun thread!


----------



## Kaoli

fabuleux said:


> Haha that first photo is so hilariously staged!
> 
> You gave me a great idea: I am going to take unglamorous pictures of my bag!!! [emoji12]
> 
> You inspired me!!!




Hahah the first one is some old photo from Central Park, quick snap of my macaroons and coffee [emoji85] I don't remember why exactly [emoji85]


----------



## mrsinsyder

Not a Starbucks fan but I can chime in with this!


----------



## Aimsley

Taken during Christmas season.  Enjoying a cup of peppermint white mocha while out with my empreinte ZCP in dahlia [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

mrsinsyder said:


> Not a Starbucks fan but I can chime in with this!
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242506




Love Einstein Bros.!!!

Nice Mon Mono Pochette!!!


----------



## forever.elise

Kaoli said:


> I found two photos of my phone with my LV & starbucks  but not taken at starbucks [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242268
> View attachment 3242270




Beautiful photographs!!!!

Loooove the macaroons!!![emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

Aimsley said:


> View attachment 3242522
> 
> Taken during Christmas season.  Enjoying a cup of peppermint white mocha while out with my empreinte ZCP in dahlia [emoji5]&#65039;




Red cup for a red ZCP[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

onmymind24seven said:


> Fun thread, i haven't been there for awhile too. Guess i need to take my LV out and do a quick coffee run in the near future. Can't wait to see all action shots.







SpeedyJC said:


> Cute photo and this such a fun idea! Geez I haven't been to Starbucks in awhile. I need to look on my phone I may have a pic of my bag there.




Wish I could change the title of the thread to pics with your favorite coffee!!! I'm just partial to Starbucks[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;


----------



## MarraC

I met my friend in Starbucks in London selfridges. We put them together hoping they would make baby speedies. And no there was no alcohol in our coffee we were just in a silly mood


----------



## LakeLake

Oh my god these photos are so beautiful! Definitely feeling inspired for a cute little coffee run &#128516;&#128536;


----------



## Havanese 28

Aimsley said:


> View attachment 3242522
> 
> Taken during Christmas season.  Enjoying a cup of peppermint white mocha while out with my empreinte ZCP in dahlia [emoji5]&#65039;


Very festive!  I love my ZCP!


----------



## Havanese 28

MarraC said:


> I met my friend in Starbucks in London selfridges. We put them together hoping they would make baby speedies. And no there was no alcohol in our coffee we were just in a silly mood
> 
> View attachment 3242664


Both Speedy bags are STUNNING!  Gorgeous pic and luck Speedy owners!  What size is the Pailettes, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## londonmommy2014

MarraC said:


> I met my friend in Starbucks in London selfridges. We put them together hoping they would make baby speedies. And no there was no alcohol in our coffee we were just in a silly mood
> 
> View attachment 3242664



Beautiful bags


----------



## MarraC

Havanese 28 said:


> Both Speedy bags are STUNNING!  Gorgeous pic and luck Speedy owners!  What size is the Pailettes, if you don't mind my asking?







londonmommy2014 said:


> Beautiful bags




Thank you both. 

I'm having a blank moment and can't remember the size number of the bags. They are both the same and it's the middle size. I'll look it up and post back to you.


----------



## londonmommy2014

MarraC said:


> Thank you both.
> 
> I'm having a blank moment and can't remember the size number of the bags. They are both the same and it's the middle size. I'll look it up and post back to you.



I think they are both 30s lol we all have those moments


----------



## Mrs LV

Wintercold is here. Warming up at Starbucks with a vanilla latte and my trusty Sarah Wallet NM in Vernis Amarante.


----------



## forever.elise

Mrs LV said:


> Wintercold is here. Warming up at Starbucks with a vanilla latte and my trusty Sarah Wallet NM in Vernis Amarante.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242927




I adore your wallet. Gorgeous.


----------



## aimee2276

During the holidays


----------



## italianlolita

Louis Vuitton at Starbucks is my favorite place to see them! I took one to go! This is my monogram ambre bucket!


----------



## MDNA

Mahina XL and I at Starbucks.  I love this thread!


----------



## Selenalynn




----------



## Fefster

I want to burn this topic with fire. I'm not a Starbucks fan I'm afraid.


----------



## MDNA

And why is that?


Fefster said:


> I want to burn this topic with fire


----------



## Blingthang

MarraC said:


> I met my friend in Starbucks in London selfridges. We put them together hoping they would make baby speedies. And no there was no alcohol in our coffee we were just in a silly mood
> 
> View attachment 3242664



Two beautiful speedies! &#128151;


----------



## forever.elise

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3243280
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton at Starbucks is my favorite place to see them! I took one to go! This is my monogram ambre bucket!



Love this bag, reminds me of my youth and that old Kanye West video for "All Falls Down" the actress has one, too!


----------



## forever.elise

MDNA said:


> Mahina XL and I at Starbucks.  I love this thread!



Beautiful bag!


----------



## luvspurses

MDNA said:


> Mahina XL and I at Starbucks.  I love this thread!


love this pic!


----------



## luvspurses

Selenalynn said:


> View attachment 3243473


what is that drink? it looks good or maybe i'm just thirsty, lol. looks great with your speedy.


----------



## londonmommy2014

forever.elise said:


> Love this bag, reminds me of my youth and that old Kanye West video for "All Falls Down" the actress has one, too!



Yes! Lol me too


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


forever.elise said:


> Beautiful bag!





luvspurses said:


> love this pic!


----------



## deb68nc

Fefster said:


> I want to burn this topic with fire. I'm not a Starbucks fan I'm afraid.



Me neither...don't like their coffee or their politics for that matter...love looking at the bags though &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Charmie

My afternoon pickup.


----------



## itsmree

Fefster said:


> I want to burn this topic with fire. I'm not a Starbucks fan I'm afraid.


Lol. Why are you afraid of Starbucks?


----------



## forever.elise

Charmie said:


> My afternoon pickup.




Love Metis Hobo[emoji7]


----------



## sbuxaddict

So fun! At Starbucks with my smallest yet most trustworthy LV item!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Charmie said:


> My afternoon pickup.




My two favorite things!! I love taking my Metis to Starbucks too [emoji23]


----------



## MDNA

I didn't know Starbucks only sell coffee.

Moving on... Here's my W PM tote and the delicious venti iced coffee with three pumps of hazelnut, lots of half & half and raw sugar


----------



## Charmie

forever.elise said:


> Love Metis Hobo[emoji7]



Realized that she hasn't had any love lately. Had to take her out. 



sbuxaddict said:


> So fun! At Starbucks with my smallest yet most trustworthy LV item!
> 
> View attachment 3244245



Sometimes that's all I have with me too. 



LvoemyLV said:


> My two favorite things!! I love taking my Metis to Starbucks too [emoji23]



Like I said above, giving some much needed love to her. 



MDNA said:


> I didn't know Starbucks only sell coffee.
> 
> Moving on... Here's my W PM tote and the delicious venti iced coffee with three pumps of hazelnut, lots of half & half and raw sugar



Yum to both iced coffee and your W.


----------



## forever.elise

MDNA said:


> I didn't know Starbucks only sell coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> Moving on... Here's my W PM tote and the delicious venti iced coffee with three pumps of hazelnut, lots of half & half and raw sugar




I have always wanted this bag. Certainly a Holy Grail bag!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## msmounty

Haha love it.. <-------------------- my profile pic


----------



## cassoftroy

From earlier in 2015 &#128578;


----------



## bagluv4ever

Alma BB


----------



## forever.elise

bagluv4ever said:


> Alma BB




[emoji507][emoji118]&#127995;[emoji7]


----------



## MDNA

Thank you 


Charmie said:


> Yum to both iced coffee and your W.


----------



## forever.elise

To anyone who sees this thread and is annoyed about me titling it specifically to Starbucks; I'm sorry about that.

 If I had the ability to change the thread title, maybe I would make it, "Your LV and your favorite coffee". 

But I guess if I saw a thread that doesn't appeal to my taste, I would just not participate.

What I love about the TPF is that you can make a thread about anything you want that has to do with the designer or topic at hand. Not everything will appeal to everyone, but I think it's fun to find groups/clubhouses/threads that _*you*_ find fun.

I know I'm always in a better mood after I have my Starbucks! Cheers! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Mrs LV

Cheers! [emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Celi05

Don't apologize!! Can't make everyone happy...  love looking at this thread &#128522;


----------



## reason24

[emoji4]


----------



## Havanese 28

bagluv4ever said:


> Alma BB


I adore this bag!  Alma BB is always so beautiful and chic!


----------



## deb68nc

I love looking through this thread for y'all's lovely bags and slg's... I don't drink Starbucks coffee so I can't participate..hee hee


----------



## slang

forever.elise said:


> To anyone who sees this thread and is annoyed about me titling it specifically to Starbucks; I'm sorry about that.
> 
> If I had the ability to change the thread title, maybe I would make it, "Your LV and your favorite coffee".
> 
> But I guess if I saw a thread that doesn't appeal to my taste, I would just not participate.
> 
> What I love about the TPF is that you can make a thread about anything you want that has to do with the designer or topic at hand. Not everything will appeal to everyone, but I think it's fun to find groups/clubhouses/threads that _*you*_ find fun.
> 
> I know I'm always in a better mood after I have my Starbucks! Cheers! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




No need to apologize! I can't believe anyone would post in a thread that they don't like the content of the thread?! Geez, there are so many other threads to post in if you don't like Starbucks.
I LOVE Starbucks and guess what - I don't even drink coffee (I'm a tea person).
I'm not sure I would be able to ever post in this thread because my closest Starbucks is a drive thru so I hardly ever sit in a store, but thanks for starting this thread


----------



## SweetLV123

Miss Penelope was in dire need of Starbucks this morning!


----------



## booboosh

SweetLV123 said:


> Miss Penelope was in dire need of Starbucks this morning!




this is so precious!! love everything about this photo =)


----------



## forever.elise

slang said:


> No need to apologize! I can't believe anyone would post in a thread that they don't like the content of the thread?! Geez, there are so many other threads to post in if you don't like Starbucks.
> 
> I LOVE Starbucks and guess what - I don't even drink coffee (I'm a tea person).
> 
> I'm not sure I would be able to ever post in this thread because my closest Starbucks is a drive thru so I hardly ever sit in a store, but thanks for starting this thread




Aw, thank you my love. There is always vacations or out of town ventures! Lol[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

SweetLV123 said:


> Miss Penelope was in dire need of Starbucks this morning!




Yes, this picture is sooooooo sweet!!![emoji7]


----------



## pinkie1205

I love this thread!  IMO it really shows how versatile and classic Louis Vuitton bags are.  They can dressed up and dressed down and still beautiful either way!  

Hopefully I can post soon!


----------



## luvspurses

SweetLV123 said:


> Miss Penelope was in dire need of Starbucks this morning!


how adorable, just too cute!!


----------



## italianlolita

No offense to anyone here, but I don't see how someone could be upset about this thread because it is Starbucks. If you don't like Starbucks, maybe then post a pic of another coffee place, or a cup of tea, or another favorite beverage.


----------



## Christofle

italianlolita said:


> No offense to anyone here, but I don't see how someone could be upset about this thread because it is Starbucks. If you don't like Starbucks, maybe then post a pic of another coffee place, or a cup of tea, or another favorite beverage.



Shareholders from another coffee shop


----------



## italianlolita

Christofle said:


> Shareholders from another coffee shop




Sure that would be great too! Personally my favorite coffee is from an independently owned shop by my moms! That's the next coffee pic for me


----------



## forever.elise

italianlolita said:


> Sure that would be great too! Personally my favorite coffee is from an independently owned shop by my moms! That's the next coffee pic for me




Can't wait to see it&#129303; Coffee and LV in general are a great combination!!!


----------



## litchi

forever.elise said:


> Wish I could change the title of the thread to pics with your favorite coffee!!! I'm just partial to Starbucks[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;



Nice thread, forever.elise, lots of coffee & LV photos in this sub-forum. Although, there's also a lot of coffee and LV in the LV horror story thread, LOL! &#9749;&#127861;
 Just have to be careful!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Here's mine  , took from my IG photo 


Miss Deauville 




Green tea latte yummmm


----------



## Havanese 28

SweetLV123 said:


> Miss Penelope was in dire need of Starbucks this morning!


Penelope is adorable!  I don't know about Starbucks, but  DA really suits her!


----------



## forever.elise

ayutilovesGST said:


> Here's mine  , took from my IG photo
> View attachment 3245845
> 
> Miss Deauville
> 
> 
> View attachment 3245846
> 
> Green tea latte yummmm




I love when they serve you in a real cup! The green tea latte looks intriguing! Nice LV[emoji8]


----------



## forever.elise

litchi said:


> Nice thread, forever.elise, lots of coffee & LV photos in this sub-forum. Although, there's also a lot of coffee and LV in the LV horror story thread, LOL! [emoji477][emoji478]
> 
> Just have to be careful!




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] took me a second read to get what you were saying (sorry it's like 8 am, haven't finished my coffee yet[emoji23])


----------



## kelles

Loving all these pictures


----------



## ayutilovesGST

forever.elise said:


> I love when they serve you in a real cup! The green tea latte looks intriguing! Nice LV[emoji8]


tq :kiss:

yes its nice to have it in cup . 

will be back with more pictures


----------



## forever.elise

Back to school on the first day of classes.[emoji432]

I guess my university had left over red cups from last semester...I was surprised to still see them!


----------



## Iamminda

Love this thread!  Any excuse to go to Starbucks (lol) -- celebrating my first day out with my RB ZCP with a mocha frap.


----------



## 4purse

Does the drive thru count?


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Love this thread!  Any excuse to go to Starbucks (lol) -- celebrating my first day out with my RB ZCP with a mocha frap.
> 
> View attachment 3246270




I'm obsessed with your wallet![emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

4purse said:


> Does the drive thru count?




Absolutely! Love the Pochette!!!!


----------



## LakeLake

Iamminda said:


> Love this thread!  Any excuse to go to Starbucks (lol) -- celebrating my first day out with my RB ZCP with a mocha frap.
> 
> View attachment 3246270



When did they start doing rb in Vernis? That is super pretty!


----------



## LakeLake

4purse said:


> Does the drive thru count?



Adore your pochette, that V is perfect on this size &#128538;


----------



## Iamminda

LakeLake said:


> When did they start doing rb in Vernis? That is super pretty!



Thanks -- believe this first came out last summer.


----------



## Havanese 28

Iamminda said:


> Love this thread!  Any excuse to go to Starbucks (lol) -- celebrating my first day out with my RB ZCP with a mocha frap.
> 
> View attachment 3246270


So pretty!  I have this piece in Amarante and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Weekend shopper

Iamminda said:


> Love this thread!  Any excuse to go to Starbucks (lol) -- celebrating my first day out with my RB ZCP with a mocha frap.
> 
> View attachment 3246270



Pretty wallet


----------



## bellabean12

Retiro first day out!!


----------



## MissAdhd

This is such a cute thread! Love Starbucks & LV


----------



## Havanese 28

bellabean12 said:


> Retiro first day out!!


It's beautiful!


----------



## forever.elise

bellabean12 said:


> Retiro first day out!!




It is beautiful, and that almond croissant looks delish!


----------



## forever.elise

MissAdhd said:


> This is such a cute thread! Love Starbucks & LV




Welcome[emoji5]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Love this thread!  Any excuse to go to Starbucks (lol) -- celebrating my first day out with my RB ZCP with a mocha frap.
> 
> View attachment 3246270




Love love the colour!


----------



## bellabean12

Havanese 28 said:


> It's beautiful!


Thank you!!


----------



## italianlolita

My damier azur speedy 35 and coffee at my favorite independently owned coffee shop


----------



## AddyG

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3246955
> 
> 
> My damier azur speedy 35 and coffee at my favorite independently owned coffee shop




Lovely image! Your speedy looks beautiful.


----------



## ishootfilm

forever.elise said:


> To anyone who sees this thread and is annoyed about me titling it specifically to Starbucks; I'm sorry about that.
> 
> If I had the ability to change the thread title, maybe I would make it, "Your LV and your favorite coffee".
> 
> But I guess if I saw a thread that doesn't appeal to my taste, I would just not participate.
> 
> What I love about the TPF is that you can make a thread about anything you want that has to do with the designer or topic at hand. Not everything will appeal to everyone, but I think it's fun to find groups/clubhouses/threads that _*you*_ find fun.
> 
> I know I'm always in a better mood after I have my Starbucks! Cheers! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



This is an adorable idea for a thread!  You had a cute idea and this is just for fun. You shouldn't spend one second apologizing!


----------



## ishootfilm

4purse said:


> Does the drive thru count?



Love this!


----------



## forever.elise

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3246955
> 
> 
> My damier azur speedy 35 and coffee at my favorite independently owned coffee shop




Love your Speedy! Their cup is really pretty, too.


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> I'm obsessed with your wallet![emoji7]





Havanese 28 said:


> So pretty!  I have this piece in Amarante and I absolutely love it!





Weekend shopper said:


> Pretty wallet





frivofrugalista said:


> Love love the colour!



Thanks ladies.


----------



## JennyErin

Just wanted to add some Canadian flare to this thread with some Tim Hortons lol. Great thread! Keep those pics coming


----------



## Miso5oup

JennyErin said:


> Just wanted to add some Canadian flare to this thread with some Tim Hortons lol. Great thread! Keep those pics coming




[emoji106]&#127996;


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

SweetLV123 said:


> Miss Penelope was in dire need of Starbucks this morning!


Beyond cute...


----------



## AddyG

JennyErin said:


> Just wanted to add some Canadian flare to this thread with some Tim Hortons lol. Great thread! Keep those pics coming




Always good to see a Tim's cup!


----------



## frivofrugalista

JennyErin said:


> Just wanted to add some Canadian flare to this thread with some Tim Hortons lol. Great thread! Keep those pics coming




The best eh! [emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

frivofrugalista said:


> The best eh! [emoji4]




I love TIM BITS![emoji7]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

slang said:


> *No need to apologize! I can't believe anyone would post in a thread that they don't like the content of the thread?! Geez, there are so many other threads to post in if you don't like Starbucks.*
> I LOVE Starbucks and guess what - I don't even drink coffee (I'm a tea person).
> I'm not sure I would be able to ever post in this thread because my closest Starbucks is a drive thru so I hardly ever sit in a store, but thanks for starting this thread


----------



## reason24

SweetLV123 said:


> Miss Penelope was in dire need of Starbucks this morning!


----------



## Charmie

JennyErin said:


> Just wanted to add some Canadian flare to this thread with some Tim Hortons lol. Great thread! Keep those pics coming



All hail to the Timmy drinkers out there.   You forgot the timbits with your coffee, eh!


----------



## slang

JennyErin said:


> Just wanted to add some Canadian flare to this thread with some Tim Hortons lol. Great thread! Keep those pics coming



YEAH! Waiting for the weather to warm up to start getting my "Iced Capps" again


----------



## forever.elise

Guys, I'm having a conflicted day[emoji37]

 Just read in the Price Increase thread that it's happening in the next couple of days (although I previously heard it was mid February-early March) and I'm so depressed if it happens before V-Day! 

My fiancé and I were going to have a day celebrating and stoping in the boutique to get me an Vernis Alma, but if it really is going to happen in a matter of days, that will ruin everything. &#9785;&#65039; I don't know if I should order it over the phone soon or just hold out in hopes it won't happen till after V-Day! 

I'm at Starbucks and it's the only thing making me feel better[emoji37]


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> Guys, I'm having a conflicted day[emoji37]
> 
> Just read in the Price Increase thread that it's happening in the next couple of days (although I previously heard it was mid February-early March) and I'm so depressed if it happens before V-Day!
> 
> My fiancé and I were going to have a day celebrating and stoping in the boutique to get me an Vernis Alma, but if it really is going to happen in a matter of days, that will ruin everything. &#9785;&#65039; I don't know if I should order it over the phone soon or just hold out in hopes it won't happen till after V-Day!
> 
> I'm at Starbucks and it's the only thing making me feel better[emoji37]
> View attachment 3247404




It's hard to go by that thread I've learned in the past. I've rushed and bought before and nothing ever came of it. I would see if there are any other posts. When I was in last week they said possibly March, but didn't seem to think it would be now. I was concerned because I was wondering if I would exchange, which I ended up doing the same day lol.  Try not to get too stressed over it, I know it's hard because a few hundred dollars is a pretty big deal. Even $100-$200 can make or break a bag in my opinion. If I can get a hold of my SA I'll ask  She might not know, but it's worth a try!


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> It's hard to go by that thread I've learned in the past. I've rushed and bought before and nothing ever came of it. I would see if there are any other posts. When I was in last week they said possibly March, but didn't seem to think it would be now. I was concerned because I was wondering if I would exchange, which I ended up doing the same day lol.  Try not to get too stressed over it, I know it's hard because a few hundred dollars is a pretty big deal. Even $100-$200 can make or break a bag in my opinion. If I can get a hold of my SA I'll ask  She might not know, but it's worth a try!




[emoji120]&#127995;Aww, thank you my friend. You are always so sweet. Good point. Sorry my post was way off topic, but the Starbucks always makes me feel better when I'm freaking out about something. You make totally a totally valid point. The bag I want next is just the most expensive bag I would own, so that's why I wanted before the increase. You're a gem, thanks for thinking of me![emoji8]


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> [emoji120]&#127995;Aww, thank you my friend. You are always so sweet. Good point. Sorry my post was way off topic, but the Starbucks always makes me feel better when I'm freaking out about something. You make totally a totally valid point. The bag I want next is just the most expensive bag I would own, so that's why I wanted before the increase. You're a gem, thanks for thinking of me![emoji8]




I miss Starbucks, dunkin donuts has been my partner in crime the past few days except I set my cup on my bumper today and forgot about it... So it's somewhere on the road. I am lacking caffeine and need a pick me up so when I go to the outlets tonight I will hit up Starbucks!

I did ask and was told they haven't heard anything in the next few days, but they do "think" one is due soon... Not too sure how to take that. I'm not super close with my SA so I might not be privileged to much. Sorry, wish I could help


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> I miss Starbucks, dunkin donuts has been my partner in crime the past few days except I set my cup on my bumper today and forgot about it... So it's somewhere on the road. I am lacking caffeine and need a pick me up so when I go to the outlets tonight I will hit up Starbucks!
> 
> I did ask and was told they haven't heard anything in the next few days, but they do "think" one is due soon... Not too sure how to take that. I'm not super close with my SA so I might not be privileged to much. Sorry, wish I could help




I defiantly know the feeling! I lived in another state for about a year and the closest Starbucks was soooo inconvenient to where I lived. There were definitely more Tim Hortons and Dunkin' Donuts, so I ended up frequenting them more often. I would get so excited to venture to another area where there was a "[emoji294]&#65039;[emoji385]" ([emoji12]).

Anyway, thanks for asking your SA. I feel like I kinda have a similar relationship with mine. I know some people get more direct answers, but I have defiantly got the whole "we never know" speech. Maybe certain stores are privy to better info...not sure. I mean, I think more people have said the FEB/March thing, so I am going to cross my fingers[emoji27]


----------



## anthrosphere

My beloved Speedy 25 at S-bux with the overpriced protein snack box. Not pictured: my caramel frappe. 



bellabean12 said:


> Retiro first day out!!



I love that charm!



> Miss Penelope was in dire need of Starbucks this morning!



Aww! Love this, too! How adorable!!


----------



## frivofrugalista

forever.elise said:


> I love TIM BITS![emoji7]




The best, me too!


----------



## forever.elise

anthrosphere said:


> My beloved Speedy 25 at S-bux with the overpriced protein snack box. Not pictured: my caramel frappe.
> 
> 
> 
> I love that charm!
> 
> 
> 
> Aww! Love this, too! How adorable!!




Your Speedy looks divine!!!!

And you're right, those protein snacks are so expensive!



Thought the same thing about the cookie I bought today! It was so pretty and an impulse purchase, but $2 for a cookie???&#128580; My brewed coffee was cheaper than that! But of course I put up with it. LV and S-Bux are a true addiction!


----------



## Sotiria

4purse said:


> Does the drive thru count?


OBSESSED with your wallet!! Did it come with the metal chain like that??


----------



## 4purse

Sotiria said:


> OBSESSED with your wallet!! Did it come with the metal chain like that??




It's actually the Monogram V Pochette and the chain is on my Mini Pochette that's inside. 

I took the shoulder strap off the V Pochette and attached MP chain to it and then put inside like a wallet. I love the look of the chain with the V print.


----------



## clevercat

Just wanted to say how much I enjoy this thread! Hot bags and hot coffee [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji177][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## frivofrugalista

Some warm tea in my refill mug and earphone case


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> Some warm tea in my refill mug and earphone case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248204



Your new earphone case looks so soft and luscious!  And the mug is really pretty (think I am too lazy to use a refill mug though  ).


----------



## frivofrugalista

frivofrugalista said:


> Some warm tea in my refill mug and earphone case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248204




Yes it's really luscious! And I'm lazy too, I've only refilled twice. I just make my own tea.


----------



## Charmie

frivofrugalista said:


> Some warm tea in my refill mug and earphone case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248204


Very nice!!! That case is so cute.

I have the boring plastic refillable mugs. And I've been pretty good in refilling it.  I normally just pick up and go home with my caffeine fix so I hope that's okay.


----------



## 12Roses

frivofrugalista said:


> Some warm tea in my refill mug and earphone case
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3248204



What color is your earphone case? It's so pretty!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Charmie said:


> Very nice!!! That case is so cute.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the boring plastic refillable mugs. And I've been pretty good in refilling it.  I normally just pick up and go home with my caffeine fix so I hope that's okay.



Haha, I love the refillable mugs. I will try and get better with free refills.



12Roses said:


> What color is your earphone case? It's so pretty!



Thank you, it's questsche or a deep purple.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Doing some work not in the office . Using DH belt dust bag to keep MacBook charger cord .


----------



## MarraC

Dreary day in London made better by colourful bag and a latte


----------



## gbop27

I'm loving all these pictures


----------



## APhiJill

SweetLV123 said:


> Miss Penelope was in dire need of Starbucks this morning!



Did you get her a Puppucino?  They do small cups of whipped cream for dogs



pinkie1205 said:


> I love this thread!  IMO it really shows how versatile and classic Louis Vuitton bags are.  They can dressed up and dressed down and still beautiful either way!
> 
> Hopefully I can post soon!



Me too.  I am a couple of weeks away from losing my LV Virginity.  



italianlolita said:


> No offense to anyone here, but I don't see how someone could be upset about this thread because it is Starbucks. If you don't like Starbucks, maybe then post a pic of another coffee place, or a cup of tea, or another favorite beverage.



Exactly!  And don't judge me if I take a pic of my new to me bag with some Krispy Kreme donuts (and a Starbucks coffee)



4purse said:


> Does the drive thru count?



Um, yeah!  


ishootfilm said:


> This is an adorable idea for a thread!  You had a cute idea and this is just for fun. You shouldn't spend one second apologizing!



What they said!


JennyErin said:


> Just wanted to add some Canadian flare to this thread with some Tim Hortons lol. Great thread! Keep those pics coming


I love me some Tim's!  My husband is from Canada and here in the States, Bed Bath and Beyond stores carry Tim's Kcups


----------



## LouiseLove

This is a great thread! We've got snow on the ground and no Starbucks within 80 miles of us, so a Coca Cola Classic this morning will have to do. Still in bed but planning in my monogram DA. No pic for fear the flash would wake the littles! Hahaha!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## MDNA

This looks so yummy 


Iamminda said:


> Love this thread!  Any excuse to go to Starbucks (lol) -- celebrating my first day out with my RB ZCP with a mocha frap.
> 
> View attachment 3246270


----------



## forever.elise

Morning, my fellow coffee lovers!

It's cold here, not looking forward to leaving my happy place and going to class! I hope everyone has a lovely day![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

LouiseLove said:


> This is a great thread! We've got snow on the ground and no Starbucks within 80 miles of us, so a Coca Cola Classic this morning will have to do. Still in bed but planning in my monogram DA. No pic for fear the flash would wake the littles! Hahaha!! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




You are here with us in spirit[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

MarraC said:


> Dreary day in London made better by colourful bag and a latte
> 
> View attachment 3248993




Love your bag and wallet!!!


----------



## forever.elise

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3248935
> 
> 
> Doing some work not in the office . Using DH belt dust bag to keep MacBook charger cord .




Really good idea!!!


----------



## MarraC

forever.elise said:


> Love your bag and wallet!!!




Thank you. I love your speedy and luggage tag too. Just perfect for a coffee stop.


----------



## frivofrugalista

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3249062
> 
> Morning, my fellow coffee lovers!
> 
> It's cold here, not looking forward to leaving my happy place and going to class! I hope everyone has a lovely day![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;




Hopefully the warmth of the coffee and beautiful bag will help you get through class!


----------



## Charmie

Two drinks to go!!


----------



## Iamminda

MDNA said:


> This looks so yummy



Thx -- it was so yummy that I pretty much inhaled it!   Lol



forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3249062
> 
> Morning, my fellow coffee lovers!
> 
> It's cold here, not looking forward to leaving my happy place and going to class! I hope everyone has a lovely day![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



So lucky you get to go to Starbucks often!


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Thx -- it was so yummy that I pretty much inhaled it!   Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So lucky you get to go to Starbucks often!



Thank you[emoji87]

I go every single day...I'm actually not exaggerating[emoji23] 

We have one on campus and a second one in my town. I frequent both, but I go to school an hour early just to sit and enjoy my coffee. It helps me have a relaxed day, and the caffeine is great for getting me though all my classes!!![emoji16]


----------



## forever.elise

Charmie said:


> Two drinks to go!!




Obsessed with your Metis Hobo. Love the charm! Yummy drinks!!


----------



## forever.elise

MarraC said:


> Thank you. I love your speedy and luggage tag too. Just perfect for a coffee stop.




Thank you, Marra[emoji173]&#65039;

I love the matching tag, too[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

frivofrugalista said:


> Hopefully the warmth of the coffee and beautiful bag will help you get through class!




Thank you, made it to the weekend! Just hope I'm not snowed in and I can get my fix tomorrow, too!!![emoji23]&#129303;


----------



## Charmie

forever.elise said:


> Obsessed with your Metis Hobo. Love the charm! Yummy drinks!!





forever.elise said:


> Thank you, made it to the weekend! Just hope I'm not snowed in and I can get my fix tomorrow, too!!![emoji23]&#129303;



Thanks forever.elise. I hope you'll be able to get your fix tomorrow. Weather looks pretty bad for you guys.


----------



## jojoluvspurses

Doesn't matter how cold still have to have a Frappe!![emoji7]


----------



## frivofrugalista

jojoluvspurses said:


> View attachment 3249676
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter how cold still have to have a Frappe!![emoji7]




I love the Westminster, you don't see it often!


----------



## GatorBlue11

forever.elise said:


> To anyone who sees this thread and is annoyed about me titling it specifically to Starbucks; I'm sorry about that.
> 
> If I had the ability to change the thread title, maybe I would make it, "Your LV and your favorite coffee".
> 
> But I guess if I saw a thread that doesn't appeal to my taste, I would just not participate.
> 
> What I love about the TPF is that you can make a thread about anything you want that has to do with the designer or topic at hand. Not everything will appeal to everyone, but I think it's fun to find groups/clubhouses/threads that _*you*_ find fun.
> 
> I know I'm always in a better mood after I have my Starbucks! Cheers! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Don't worry....


----------



## forever.elise

GatorBlue11 said:


> Don't worry....




[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

Thank you, so cute!!![emoji120]&#127995;[emoji87][emoji487]


----------



## forever.elise

jojoluvspurses said:


> View attachment 3249676
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter how cold still have to have a Frappe!![emoji7]




Looks delish! Love your bag and puff!


----------



## forever.elise

Charmie said:


> Thanks forever.elise. I hope you'll be able to get your fix tomorrow. Weather looks pretty bad for you guys.




I really hope it's not up to a foot tomorrow...

[emoji30]&#127784;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji100]


----------



## Fgl11

jojoluvspurses said:


> View attachment 3249676
> 
> 
> Doesn't matter how cold still have to have a Frappe!![emoji7]




Agreed! I love my iced drinks!!


----------



## Ludmilla

This thread is so cute. I'm not a LV girl and can't participate, but I come back regularly looking at all the nice fotos. They cheer my day. [emoji4]


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> I really hope it's not up to a foot tomorrow...
> 
> [emoji30]&#127784;[emoji300]&#65039;[emoji100]




I'm at 20+ inches already and it's supposed to continue for another few hours! My LVs are indoors today. (We made a special trip through the drive thru at Starbucks last night for a caramel macchiato on the way to the liquor store [emoji106])


----------



## yogamamaloves

Why not make a little SB stop while I pick up a new goodie[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

yogamamaloves said:


> Why not make a little SB stop while I pick up a new goodie[emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3250384




[emoji7]0o0o0oh!!! What is it?![emoji122]&#127995;


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> I'm at 20+ inches already and it's supposed to continue for another few hours! My LVs are indoors today. (We made a special trip through the drive thru at Starbucks last night for a caramel macchiato on the way to the liquor store [emoji106])




Yes, we got...a LOT! Funny you mention the liquor store, all my professors were talking about needing to stock up on wine for the weekend! Ha! Here is my Favorite with my other favorite, Blonde roast! 



My university campus today...winter wonderland!


----------



## italianlolita

Ludmilla said:


> This thread is so cute. I'm not a LV girl and can't participate, but I come back regularly looking at all the nice fotos. They cheer my day. [emoji4]



That's ok! Post a pic of your bag with the Starbucks anyway! I am sure others would like to see it. Or post a starbucks and a pic of the LV that you desire. Or create a thread in another subforum with your bag and Starbucks.


----------



## yogamamaloves

forever.elise said:


> [emoji7]0o0o0oh!!! What is it?![emoji122]&#127995;




Well I went against your suggestion and did end up picking up the Clemence in Rose Ballerine. [emoji41] I just loved it so much and it is my first full size LV wallet. I know I will still get the bag probably in February for Valentine's Day maybe? [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

yogamamaloves said:


> Well I went against your suggestion and did end up picking up the Clemence in Rose Ballerine. [emoji41] I just loved it so much and it is my first full size LV wallet. I know I will still get the bag probably in February for Valentine's Day maybe? [emoji5]&#65039;




Ohhhh, you're the one with all the SLGs! Hehe, well yes, you can always get a bag next month!!! And congrats on the wallet!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## yogamamaloves

forever.elise said:


> Ohhhh, you're the one with all the SLGs! Hehe, well yes, you can always get a bag next month!!! And congrats on the wallet!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]




Yes! Lol. Thank you I am happy with my purchase[emoji164][emoji4] I purchased a lot this month. I had to save something wonderful for another time... Fairly new to LV so all of it is exciting!


----------



## forever.elise

yogamamaloves said:


> Yes! Lol. Thank you I am happy with my purchase[emoji164][emoji4] I purchased a lot this month. I had to save something wonderful for another time... Fairly new to LV so all of it is exciting!




It's an ADDICTION!!!


----------



## LouiseLove

forever.elise said:


> It's an ADDICTION!!!




Totally an obsession. It's scary at times!!


----------



## forever.elise

LouiseLove said:


> Totally an obsession. It's scary at times!!




Yes...I'm currently in that mindset!


----------



## JunLeong

My two favorite obsessions. LOL.


----------



## jkglitters1504

There is nothing better than Louis and Starbucks [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

jkglitters1504 said:


> There is nothing better than Louis and Starbucks [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3251936




Couldn't agree more! Love your RB!


----------



## deb68nc

jkglitters1504 said:


> There is nothing better than Louis and Starbucks [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3251936



This


----------



## jkglitters1504

forever.elise said:


> Couldn't agree more! Love your RB!







deb68nc said:


> This




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Charmie

Forgot to take pic inside. Anyhow two to go again.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Charmie said:


> Forgot to take pic inside. Anyhow two to go again.




Waaaaaaa! How come I've never seen this pretty lady in person?! (Well you are pretty too [emoji6])


----------



## Charmie

frivofrugalista said:


> Waaaaaaa! How come I've never seen this pretty lady in person?! (Well you are pretty too [emoji6])



Hate to say it among speedy lovers on here, but it's not one of my favourite bags.  Love the empriente and colour, but the speedy just doesn't work for me.  Too bad the mazarine wasn't around at that time. 

Thanks for the compliment. But you're pretty good looking yourself.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Charmie said:


> Hate to say it among speedy lovers on here, but it's not one of my favourite bags.  Love the empriente and colour, but the speedy just doesn't work for me.  Too bad the mazarine wasn't around at that time.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the compliment. But you're pretty good looking yourself.




It's beautiful but you know what works for you[emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

Morning, LVers. Just my DE Cles with me today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ophousewife

First time sharing my speedy. Hope the pic works.


----------



## forever.elise

ophousewife said:


> First time sharing my speedy. Hope the pic works.




Love your bag, SJP has the same one!


----------



## ophousewife

forever.elise said:


> Love your bag, SJP has the same one!


Thank you! I didn't know sjp had an emp speedy. That's pretty cool.


----------



## SpeedyJC

Loving all these pics, keep them coming! I may need to go to Starbucks just so I can join this thread!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3252783
> 
> Morning, LVers. Just my DE Cles with me today[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



Twins!  Love this cles.  Is that David Beckham on your laptop or some other hunk?


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Twins!  Love this cles.  Is that David Beckham on your laptop or some other hunk?




Looooooool yes it's Beckham[emoji23] not on purpose, I was looking at one of those daily celebrity threads and his picture happened to be next when I took the pic. Good eye!!!


----------



## MokeyLV

SpeedyJC said:


> Loving all these pics, keep them coming! I may need to go to Starbucks just so I can join this thread!


Haha, yes me too! I'm feeling left out. And craving a chai latte now...


----------



## forever.elise

MokeyLV said:


> Haha, yes me too! I'm feeling left out. And craving a chai latte now...




Any coffee, tea, chai, Starbucks, Dunkin, Tim Horton's, hometown coffee shop, and even your own kitchen are welcome to post![emoji8] I'm just partial to Starbucks!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Does this count? Asked hubby to run through drive thru for my favorite drink! First time in a few months using my speedy 35. Forgot how much I like this bag! I usually don't use handheld because I have two little ones, but definitely remember why I got this one [emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> Does this count? Asked hubby to run through drive thru for my favorite drink! First time in a few months using my speedy 35. Forgot how much I like this bag! I usually don't use handheld because I have two little ones, but definitely remember why I got this one [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253330




Yes, I love everything about this picture! You have a classic! Your drink looks tummy! BTW, you have such a sweet hubby!


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> Yes, I love everything about this picture! You have a classic! Your drink looks tummy! BTW, you have such a sweet hubby!




Haha he's an enabler!


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> Haha he's an enabler!




[emoji23]My fiancé is a "detour-extraordinaire" and is always trying to get me to go to Dunkin! I am just a Starbucks girl!


----------



## MNinVA

Posting after such a long time in TPF. Loved everyone's pics..... 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 A must for back to work after crazy snow storm.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

May I join in ? [emoji2]


----------



## deb68nc

Love browsing though this thread..everything's like eye candy


----------



## slang

deb68nc said:


> Love browsing though this thread..everything's like eye candy



I love browsing this thread too! Except one downside, it makes me hungry!


----------



## MJDaisy

love this thread! i'm a new englander so drinking lots of dunkin donuts but hope to contribute soon.


----------



## deb68nc

jkglitters1504 said:


> There is nothing better than Louis and Starbucks [emoji173]&#65039;
> View attachment 3251936





MJDaisy said:


> love this thread! i'm a new englander so drinking lots of dunkin donuts but hope to contribute soon.



Me too.. Love DD


----------



## SpeedyJC

MNinVA said:


> Posting after such a long time in TPF. Loved everyone's pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A must for back to work after crazy snow storm.


 
Love the monty!


----------



## forever.elise

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3253750
> 
> 
> May I join in ? [emoji2]




Double Cles! Love!


----------



## deb68nc

Here's a DD caramel/mocha Macchiato with my speedy b


----------



## forever.elise

deb68nc said:


> Here's a DD caramel/mocha Macchiato with my speedy b




Looks super yummy...bag and drink both!!![emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## ophousewife

Continuing the dunkin love. Pumpkin coffee today.


----------



## forever.elise

DE love today. I'm really sick of these red cups! My university was closed for most of December for the break and they have to finish these out! Lol.


----------



## chellle

At work today


----------



## forever.elise

chellle said:


> At work today




I LOVE the original Delightful strap! I wish they would have kept it that way!!!


----------



## chellle

forever.elise said:


> I LOVE the original Delightful strap! I wish they would have kept it that way!!!



I love it too! I searched for so long for a light patina old model Delightful and this one is perfect!


----------



## Charmie

One to go with two of my favourites.


----------



## MJDaisy

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3253882
> 
> DE love today. I'm really sick of these red cups! My university was closed for most of December for the break and they have to finish these out! Lol.



but it matches the inside of your LV


----------



## MNinVA

SpeedyJC said:


> Love the monty!




Thank you very much. I have been enjoying her for past month.


----------



## forever.elise

Charmie said:


> One to go with two of my favourites.




Love it! Have this bag, and adore your photo! Do you cover the plate? Yours looks great!


----------



## Ludmilla

italianlolita said:


> That's ok! Post a pic of your bag with the Starbucks anyway! I am sure others would like to see it. Or post a starbucks and a pic of the LV that you desire. Or create a thread in another subforum with your bag and Starbucks.




[emoji4] You are very kind. Just realised I have only pictures with the wrong bags AND with the wrong coffee. [emoji1] Anyways, I never considered LV until I saw pictures of the Siena recently. Now I'm tipping my toe very very carefully in the unknown waters of coated canvas. As my keyholder starts falling apart I think I will give one of the DE keyholders a try. Maybe I can post a picture with the correct wallet AND the correct coffee soon. [emoji4]


----------



## booboosh

Currently [emoji5]&#65039;

I love having his beauty to look at when I need a break from staring at the computer screen. Hope you are all having a fabulous day!


----------



## AllthingsLV

MNinVA said:


> Posting after such a long time in TPF. Loved everyone's pics.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3253534
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A must for back to work after crazy snow storm.




Love the pic!!  One of my favorite bags.


----------



## AllthingsLV

Best part about my workplace is having a Starbucks onsite.


----------



## MNinVA

AllthingsLV said:


> Best part about my workplace is having a Starbucks onsite.
> 
> View attachment 3254125




Thank you dear. You are lucky to have SB on work site. Love your bandana ..... I need Speedy and NF in my collection.


----------



## MNinVA

Hump day must have....


----------



## MNinVA

booboosh said:


> View attachment 3254116
> 
> 
> Currently [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> I love having his beauty to look at when I need a break from staring at the computer screen. Hope you are all having a fabulous day!



[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]


----------



## Charmie

forever.elise said:


> Love it! Have this bag, and adore your photo! Do you cover the plate? Yours looks great!



Thanks. Bag twins. Whoohoo. 

No covering on the plate. I'm probably to only person on here that don't sweat over the scratches. The only things I do are lay it on the back as oppose to the front or hang it off chair with the front facing out. I look at it as character building.


----------



## forever.elise

Charmie said:


> Thanks. Bag twins. Whoohoo.
> 
> 
> 
> No covering on the plate. I'm probably to only person on here that don't sweat over the scratches. The only things I do are lay it on the back as oppose to the front or hang it off chair with the front facing out. I look at it as character building.




Well it looks so good! I was asking because it looks perfect!!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## shminbabe

LV and Coffee is the new Netflix and Chill.


----------



## AllthingsLV

shminbabe said:


> LV and Coffee is the new Netflix and Chill.




Now that is funny!!!  And so true.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

2 hot caps on the go .
*pls ignore DH hand he can't even wait [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Charmie

forever.elise said:


> Well it looks so good! I was asking because it looks perfect!!![emoji173]&#65039;



Thanks. Loving this thread you started.


----------



## JazzyMac

Heyyyy!


----------



## Iamminda

Trying out the Pike Place Roast today to go with my lemon iced cake!   Any recommendation for brewed coffee (decaf)?   I usually get a frap but am trying to cut down on calories (as I eat my lemon cake, lol).


----------



## LvoemyLV

Iamminda said:


> Trying out the Pike Place Roast today to go with my lemon iced cake!   Any recommendation for brewed coffee (decaf)?   I usually get a frap but am trying to cut down on calories (as I eat my lemon cake, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254922




I like the blonde a little better than pike place, but usually try whatever special blend they have at the time. I also learned if going for something sweet, but not as many calories, I love iced or hot nonfat caramel macchiatos. They aren't healthy, but less calories than a frap! I do not do any skinny drinks because I hate the taste of artificial sweeteners. 

I did just get a cles in DA. I was trying to use my mono for a few months yet, but your pic makes me want to break it out early[emoji23]


----------



## Havanese 28

Iamminda said:


> Trying out the Pike Place Roast today to go with my lemon iced cake!   Any recommendation for brewed coffee (decaf)?   I usually get a frap but am trying to cut down on calories (as I eat my lemon cake, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254922


The lemon loaf is the best!  Refreshing light lemony flavor and perfect texture.  Enjoy!


----------



## Jen123

Need a venti to get through the last work day of my week!!!


----------



## Iamminda

LvoemyLV said:


> I like the blonde a little better than pike place, but usually try whatever special blend they have at the time. I also learned if going for something sweet, but not as many calories, I love iced or hot nonfat caramel macchiatos. They aren't healthy, but less calories than a frap! I do not do any skinny drinks because I hate the taste of artificial sweeteners.
> 
> I did just get a cles in DA. I was trying to use my mono for a few months yet, but your pic makes me want to break it out early[emoji23]



Thanks for the recommendation -- will try it next time.  Hope you use your DA cles soon.  I use all three canvas cles everyday for my cards.  




Havanese 28 said:


> The lemon loaf is the best!  Refreshing light lemony flavor and perfect texture.  Enjoy!



It's quite yummy!  Wish I can make a low fat version at home.


----------



## tenKrat

My oldie but goodie, Damier Ebene Uzes tote with my Strawberry Acai drink


----------



## NWGal

Iamminda said:


> Trying out the Pike Place Roast today to go with my lemon iced cake!   Any recommendation for brewed coffee (decaf)?   I usually get a frap but am trying to cut down on calories (as I eat my lemon cake, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254922



I prefer their blonde roast.


----------



## litchi

Iamminda said:


> Trying out the Pike Place Roast today to go with my lemon iced cake!   Any recommendation for brewed coffee (decaf)?   I usually get a frap but am trying to cut down on calories (as I eat my lemon cake, lol).
> 
> View attachment 3254922



How about just decaf cafe americano? Just 1 calorie! Oh, +++your lemon cake calories


----------



## MarraC

I love Fridays


----------



## Havanese 28

MarraC said:


> I love Fridays
> 
> View attachment 3255827


Beautiful!  Is your Alma in Dune?  Thanks!


----------



## yogamamaloves

I love Fridays that come with a delicious large chai!  Not SB today but oh so yummy.[emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Iamminda

NWGal said:


> I prefer their blonde roast.



Thanks--another vote for blonde roast.  Will definitely try. V



litchi said:


> How about just decaf cafe americano? Just 1 calorie! Oh, +++your lemon cake calories



Thanks great. Will try it soon.  



yogamamaloves said:


> I love Fridays that come with a delicious large chai!  Not SB today but oh so yummy.[emoji5]&#65039;
> View attachment 3255913



I love it when they do something special with the foam on top.


----------



## ophousewife

Happy Friday everyone!  Got my pumpkin latte to celebrate today.


----------



## MarraC

Thanks. No and sorry I can't remember the name. It's about 5 years old and it's a peachy pink colour.


----------



## Havanese 28

MarraC said:


> Thanks. No and sorry I can't remember the name. It's about 5 years old and it's a peachy pink colour.


It's gorgeous.


----------



## MarraC

Havanese 28 said:


> It's gorgeous.




Thanks it brightened up a dreary day


----------



## ASL4Allie

At work; I can have a Starbucks moment anytime!


----------



## litchi

Flat white and new NM pochette accessoire


----------



## ame




----------



## NurseAnn

ame said:


> View attachment 3257546




Love MZ Wallace bags.  Their zippers are so smooth.  I know that's a weird thing to comment on, but they are ridiculously well-made.


----------



## MJDaisy

my new 35 speedy at Starbucks in target today [emoji177]


----------



## Tonimack

I enjoyed my Starbucks at home today


----------



## crazycatlady76

My anniversary preloved Speedy 30 and my beloved Gingerbread Tea Latte just before Christmas.


----------



## ame

NurseAnn said:


> Love MZ Wallace bags.  Their zippers are so smooth.  I know that's a weird thing to comment on, but they are ridiculously well-made.




I love this one. I scored it secondhand from a beautiful lady who probably used it 2 times and it's the perfect size and color. I have yet to find anything I love more to replace it!  If LV or another brand had a leather bag I really loved that held all my stuff that was this size and had this organization is grab it!


----------



## aprilbug




----------



## CutieMom

Decaf afternoon refreshment [emoji7] with my gorgeous companion, Speedy 30 in Noir [emoji177]


----------



## ishootfilm

Enjoying Starbucks and my Montaigne on a long drive home!


----------



## lillywillowbug

Tonimack said:


> I enjoyed my Starbucks at home today




The more I see this bag, the more I want it. Beautiful!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Went a little shopping today


----------



## aimeng

frivofrugalista said:


> Went a little shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258682




What's in the red box? Does lv change their boxes?


----------



## frivofrugalista

aimeng said:


> What's in the red box? Does lv change their boxes?




No that's the CNY envelopes


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Lunchtime


----------



## Charmie

frivofrugalista said:


> No that's the CNY envelopes



Lucky you!!  Envious.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Charmie said:


> Lucky you!!  Envious.




I'll save you one [emoji6]


----------



## clevercat

Eep! I received a little LV somethin-somethin in the post this morning and my first thought was, 'Ooh, I have a meeting in Selfridges Starbucks next week, I'll be able to post a photo' [emoji5]&#65039; IDK why, but this thread always makes me smile.


----------



## simplyhappy

Love this thread because I loovve coffee & LV photos!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## luvspurses

simplyhappy said:


> Love this thread because I loovve coffee & LV photos!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3259261


luv this thread for same reasons but the photos are making me hungry/thirsty every time i look at them. and then there's the lv beauties, so lovely!


----------



## simplyhappy

luvspurses said:


> luv this thread for same reasons but the photos are making me hungry/thirsty every time i look at them. and then there's the lv beauties, so lovely!




I think that's why I made a trip to the cafe today. [emoji6][emoji38]


----------



## luvspurses

simplyhappy said:


> I think that's why I made a trip to the cafe today. [emoji6][emoji38]


well i'm heading to my keurig now,  but it's not the same......


----------



## lovemyrescues

OK this is an old photo but here is one linked to my Instagram account: https://www.instagram.com/p/-WxNkWmaE9/


----------



## Jolie

My Epi noe in indigo, my new Epi jonquill zippy wallet and my beloved Starbucks Mocha.&#128522;


----------



## LvCoffeeLver

frivofrugalista said:


> Went a little shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258682




Your bag is amazing


----------



## frivofrugalista

LvCoffeeLver said:


> Your bag is amazing




Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Just a little caffeine after a little shopping


----------



## Havanese 28

Jolie said:


> My Epi noe in indigo, my new Epi jonquill zippy wallet and my beloved Starbucks Mocha.&#128522;


Perfect Trio!  Enjoy!


----------



## Havanese 28

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3260358
> 
> 
> Just a little caffeine after a little shopping


I love the Diane!  It's a gorgeous bag, so understated and chic!


----------



## LVoeletters

Jolie said:


> My Epi noe in indigo, my new Epi jonquill zippy wallet and my beloved Starbucks Mocha.[emoji4]




One of my favorite colors. I love this combo!


----------



## LVoeletters

ame said:


> View attachment 3257546




I like the zipper details of your bag!


----------



## ame

LVoeletters said:


> I like the zipper details of your bag!



Thank you!  LOTS of storage.


----------



## Jolie

Havanese 28 said:


> Perfect Trio!  Enjoy!



Thank you&#128522;


----------



## Iamminda

Havanese 28 said:


> I love the Diane!  It's a gorgeous bag, so understated and chic!



Thanks! I love my Diane!


----------



## italianlolita

simplyhappy said:


> Love this thread because I loovve coffee & LV photos!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3259261




Omg where did you get the coffee from?? Looks so heavenly!!


----------



## vintagelv18

frivofrugalista said:


> Went a little shopping today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3258682


Love the new red box for LV!


----------



## luvspurses

Iamminda said:


> View attachment 3260358
> 
> 
> Just a little caffeine after a little shopping


what a great looking bag. i've never seen the diane IRL. love this thread!


----------



## Iamminda

luvspurses said:


> what a great looking bag. i've never seen the diane IRL. love this thread!



Thanks so much.  I love this thread too.


----------



## simplyhappy

italianlolita said:


> Omg where did you get the coffee from?? Looks so heavenly!!




Thank you! [emoji4] It's called Caffe Nero, they may only be in Europe though.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> Trying out the Pike Place Roast today to go with my lemon iced cake!   Any recommendation for brewed coffee (decaf)?   I usually get a frap but am trying to cut down on calories (as I eat my lemon cake, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254922



That lemon cake is so worth the 500 calories&#128525;My mouth is watering thinking about it


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Grabbed some quick Starbucks (Grande Flat White and Grande mocha black and white, one mocha, 2 white mocha) before heading to the theater for long class tonight with my faithful Artsy.


----------



## bugn

grande latte & my epi cluny bb


----------



## SpeedyJC

simplyhappy said:


> Love this thread because I loovve coffee & LV photos!! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> View attachment 3259261



I just love this photo. 



Jolie said:


> My Epi noe in indigo, my new Epi jonquill zippy wallet and my beloved Starbucks Mocha.&#128522;



Love the Epi Noe.


----------



## slang

bugn said:


> View attachment 3262547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> grande latte & my epi cluny bb



Great pic, I love your bag! How are you liking it?


----------



## savage1rose

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3243280
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton at Starbucks is my favorite place to see them! I took one to go! This is my monogram ambre bucket!


Love, love, love this bag.  One of my fav vingtage LV bags.


----------



## luvspurses

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3262543
> 
> 
> Grabbed some quick Starbucks (Grande Flat White and Grande mocha black and white, one mocha, 2 white mocha) before heading to the theater for long class tonight with my faithful Artsy.


gorgeous photo. the leather interior of the car goes with it all too! wish i could understand the coffee order. i absolutely love these pics but could someone explain what the black and white and flat means in the coffee order? i know, my starbucks ignorance is showing. ( ducks head in shame )


----------



## ophousewife

luvspurses said:


> gorgeous photo. the leather interior of the car goes with it all too! wish i could understand the coffee order. i absolutely love these pics but could someone explain what the black and white and flat means in the coffee order? i know, my starbucks ignorance is showing. ( ducks head in shame )


I'm right there with you! I see the most head scratching requests at Starbucks sometimes. But I've heard some weird orders at dunkin too. Who orders an extra large decaf with three turbo shots (espresso) and xtra sugar? That made me laugh.


----------



## luvspurses

ophousewife said:


> I'm right there with you! I see the most head scratching requests at Starbucks sometimes. But I've heard some weird orders at dunkin too. Who orders an extra large decaf with three turbo shots (espresso) and xtra sugar? That made me laugh.


thank you for letting me know i am not alone : ). this flat white, mocha black white concoction sounds so intriguing. must find out what it all means...


----------



## Christofle

luvspurses said:


> thank you for letting me know i am not alone : ). this flat white, mocha black white concoction sounds so intriguing. must find out what it all means...



Flat white is just micro-foamed milk over two or three shots of expresso. It's essentially a stronger latte.


----------



## luvspurses

Christofle said:


> Flat white is just micro-foamed milk over two or three shots of expresso. It's essentially a stronger latte.


thank you! do you know what the rest of the order means?


----------



## Christofle

luvspurses said:


> thank you! do you know what the rest of the order means?



Café mocha is coffee with chocolate so in this case it is with a mix of white and dark chocolate.


----------



## luvspurses

Christofle said:


> Café mocha is coffee with chocolate so in this case it is with a mix of white and dark chocolate.


thank you, thank you for explaining. probably should have worked that one out lol. feel much better now : ) actually that sounds really good. all i have to do is remember that one and not mess it up when i get to the counter


----------



## Christofle

luvspurses said:


> thank you, thank you for explaining. probably should have worked that one out lol. feel much better now : ) actually that sounds really good. all i have to do is remember that one and not mess it up when i get to the counter



Heh. It's even better at home if you have a coffee machine and then grate your own chocolate, you can't compare that to the powdered stuff.


----------



## luvspurses

Christofle said:


> Heh. It's even better at home if you have a coffee machine and then grate your own chocolate, you can't compare that to the powdered stuff.


i have a keurig....


----------



## MarraC

Saturday morning, selfridges in London and my burnt caramel latte. All is well with the world [emoji3]


----------



## jkglitters1504

MarraC said:


> Saturday morning, selfridges in London and my burnt caramel latte. All is well with the world [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264091




Love burnt caramel latte and your bag is beautiful[emoji7]
Enjoy!


----------



## MarraC

jkglitters1504 said:


> Love burnt caramel latte and your bag is beautiful[emoji7]
> Enjoy!




Thank you. I'm a convert to burnt caramel.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

MarraC said:


> Saturday morning, selfridges in London and my burnt caramel latte. All is well with the world [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264091



I love this picture!!!!


----------



## Tonimack

Saturday night treat


----------



## Meika98

This thread is genius. Great pics.


----------



## MJDaisy

Tonimack said:


> Saturday night treat




your bag and wallet are drool worthy. pink is my favorite color.


----------



## aimeng

Pasadena


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Tonimack said:


> Saturday night treat



Ahhhhh my favorite print and my favorite drink!!!  Heaven!!!!! &#128522;


----------



## MarraC

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> I love this picture!!!!




Thank you so much. It's one of my favourite bags.


----------



## LvoemyLV

jkglitters1504 said:


> Love burnt caramel latte and your bag is beautiful[emoji7]
> Enjoy!




What is burnt caramel?! I am missing out! I always drink caramel everything and have never heard of this  I'm a Starbucks regular and am there 2-3 times a week too lol[emoji54]


----------



## luvumore

Great! Now I want Starbucks! &#128540;


----------



## Shoppinmel

Sorry, not the best shot as we were sitting by the window.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Hoping to post a pic in here today.  I've been slowly, very slowly, easing my way out of my OCD and starting to actually take my purses out in public, besides the office (thanks to a super kind TPfer who is knocking some sense into me)!!!  Can I do it??!!!!


----------



## Shoppinmel

Mrs.Mac28 said:


> Hoping to post a pic in here today.  I've been slowly, very slowly, easing my way out of my OCD and starting to actually take my purses out in public, besides the office (thanks to a super kind TPfer who is knocking some sense into me)!!!  Can I do it??!!!!



You can do it!! Use and enjoy those beautiful bags!


----------



## jkglitters1504

LvoemyLV said:


> What is burnt caramel?! I am missing out! I always drink caramel everything and have never heard of this  I'm a Starbucks regular and am there 2-3 times a week too lol[emoji54]




Burnt caramel latte is to die for[emoji4] You have to try it!
There is a pistachio and rose mocha too, but it tastes exactly like biting into roses [emoji85][emoji23]


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Shoppinmel said:


> You can do it!! Use and enjoy those beautiful bags!




I'm trying!!!!!  LOL.


----------



## LvoemyLV

jkglitters1504 said:


> Burnt caramel latte is to die for[emoji4] You have to try it!
> There is a pistachio and rose mocha too, but it tastes exactly like biting into roses [emoji85][emoji23]




Well l will skip the pistachio and roses lol, but I will be getting a burnt caramel this afternoon!!


----------



## jkglitters1504

LvoemyLV said:


> Well l will skip the pistachio and roses lol, but I will be getting a burnt caramel this afternoon!!




I'm sure you will love it! Enjoy [emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks to everyone for their off the menu coffee suggestions -- will broaden my Starbucks horizon.  No more plain mocha or mocha frappe.  Have a great Sunday!


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

My absolute favorite is a skinny caramel macchiato.  I'm getting a venti today!!!!!


----------



## Golightly55

forever.elise said:


> To anyone who sees this thread and is annoyed about me titling it specifically to Starbucks; I'm sorry about that.
> 
> If I had the ability to change the thread title, maybe I would make it, "Your LV and your favorite coffee".
> 
> But I guess if I saw a thread that doesn't appeal to my taste, I would just not participate.
> 
> What I love about the TPF is that you can make a thread about anything you want that has to do with the designer or topic at hand. Not everything will appeal to everyone, but I think it's fun to find groups/clubhouses/threads that _*you*_ find fun.
> 
> I know I'm always in a better mood after I have my Starbucks! Cheers! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


No worries!  I totally see what you were going for.  Personally, I enjoy Starbucks, but to each their own!

Cheers!


----------



## fabuleux

This thread is ridiculous! 
Ok here I am contributing to it! [emoji2]
Research time at the library...


----------



## GatorBlue11

fabuleux said:


> This thread is ridiculous!
> Ok here I am contributing to it! [emoji2]
> Research time at the library...
> 
> View attachment 3265678


You really crack me up! I never know what to expect from you lol Sometimes you're grumpy and other times you're sweet....are you a sour patch kid in real life?  Love your backpack


----------



## APhiJill

Neverfull GM and pouchette chilling at Dallas Fort Worth airport while waiting for my flight to Washington, DC (Dulles)


----------



## Havanese 28

fabuleux said:


> This thread is ridiculous!
> Ok here I am contributing to it! [emoji2]
> Research time at the library...
> 
> View attachment 3265678


I love this bag!  You have a great collection and love your choices!


----------



## fabuleux

gatorblue11 said:


> you really crack me up! I never know what to expect from you lol sometimes you're grumpy and other times you're sweet....are you a sour patch kid in real life?  Love your backpack



&#128540;


----------



## fabuleux

Havanese 28 said:


> I love this bag!  You have a great collection and love your choices!



Thank you. This is definitely one of my most used bags.


----------



## Malin

fabuleux said:


> This thread is ridiculous!
> Ok here I am contributing to it! [emoji2]
> Research time at the library...
> 
> View attachment 3265678




Oh, I really like this backpack!
May I ask what it's called?


----------



## PoetryPrincess

Cant contribute any photos at the moment, But i adore this thread


----------



## Deleted member 20806

Today in Helsinki with my new bag &#128522;


----------



## fabuleux

Malin said:


> Oh, I really like this backpack!
> May I ask what it's called?



It's the Christopher PM in Monogram Macassar.


----------



## fabuleux

LVBastille said:


> Today in Helsinki with my new bag &#128522;



Are you loving it? &#128515;


----------



## Malin

fabuleux said:


> It's the Christopher PM in Monogram Macassar.




Thank you!


----------



## frivofrugalista

LVBastille said:


> Today in Helsinki with my new bag [emoji4]




Lovely bag!


----------



## clevercat

Today at Starbucks in Selfridges London. Thanks to jkglitters - I had my first burnt caramel soy latte...soo sweeeeeett but soo good!


Annabelle is my Starbucks name, lol.


----------



## MarraC

clevercat said:


> Today at Starbucks in Selfridges London. Thanks to jkglitters - I had my first burnt caramel soy latte...soo sweeeeeett but soo good!
> View attachment 3266716
> 
> Annabelle is my Starbucks name, lol.




I was there Saturday and had the same. I'm a convert.


----------



## APhiJill

Yesterday was Starbucks at Dallas Fort Worth Airport.  Today it is Dunkin Donuts at home in Newport News, VA


----------



## Jetta

loveeeeee this thread a lotttttttttttt.  Let me show my Totally and Venti Peppermint Mocha


----------



## Freak4Coach

Ran to the mall on my lunch. Grabbed a little Starbucks & Chanel &#128518; Wanted to try the burnt caramel latte but the barista didnt know what I was talking about. &#128529;


----------



## LvoemyLV

so I was hoping to try this burnt caramel latte... I went to one Starbucks yesterday and they said they never heard of it and went to a different one today with no luck. Guess I'm SOL [emoji35][emoji30]

Ended up with a salted caramel latte which is a little sweeter than I would have liked.


----------



## Freak4Coach

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3267997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I was hoping to try this burnt caramel latte... I went to one Starbucks yesterday and they said they never heard of it and went to a different one today with no luck. Guess I'm SOL [emoji35][emoji30]
> 
> Ended up with a salted caramel latte which is a little sweeter than I would have liked.



I just posted the same thing myself before you. They looked at me like I was crazy...

On another note - I have no idea why my pic so huge and is sideways.  I looked fine when I posted it...


----------



## LvoemyLV

Freak4Coach said:


> I just posted the same thing myself before you. They looked at me like I was crazy...
> 
> On another note - I have no idea why my pic so huge and is sideways.  I looked fine when I posted it...




lol!! They looked at me like I was crazy too!


----------



## jkglitters1504

I'm so sorry about the burnt caramel latte thing[emoji17] maybe it is just a German thing??? 
But clevercat and marraC had one too... I'm totally confused [emoji85]


----------



## LvoemyLV

jkglitters1504 said:


> I'm so sorry about the burnt caramel latte thing[emoji17] maybe it is just a German thing???
> But clevercat and marraC had one too... I'm totally confused [emoji85]




Don't be sorry, I'm jealous you can drink something that sounds amazing!!


----------



## Havanese 28

LvoemyLV said:


> Don't be sorry, I'm jealous you can drink something that sounds amazing!!


I requested one at my Starbucks too and they had to consult the " secret recipes" notebook.  Sure enough, it was in there, but they didn't have the ingredients to make it.


----------



## luvumore

I tagged  along with my husband on a business trip to Austin. Found a little Starbucks so I'm relaxing and figuring out the rest of my week in my agenda.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I'm not a real coffee drinker but you guys are making me realize how many times a week I stop and grab this little concoction. It took me a while to find something I really liked and now look what's happened.


----------



## clevercat

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3268800
> 
> 
> I'm not a real coffee drinker but you guys are making me realize how many times a week I stop and grab this little concoction. It took me a while to find something I really liked and now look what's happened.




What a unique Speedy! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## ophousewife

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3268800
> 
> 
> I'm not a real coffee drinker but you guys are making me realize how many times a week I stop and grab this little concoction. It took me a while to find something I really liked and now look what's happened.



It's not normal to go out for coffee everyday?    I'm totally guilty of making coffee runs everyday. 
Love your bag btw. Very cool.


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

luvumore said:


> View attachment 3268769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tagged  along with my husband on a business trip to Austin. Found a little Starbucks so I'm relaxing and figuring out the rest of my week in my agenda.



LVoe this picture!!!!!


----------



## Jhickey

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3268800
> 
> 
> I'm not a real coffee drinker but you guys are making me realize how many times a week I stop and grab this little concoction. It took me a while to find something I really liked and now look what's happened.



That speedy! Wow.

:love-eyes


----------



## Trudysmom

luvumore said:


> View attachment 3268769
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tagged  along with my husband on a business trip to Austin. Found a little Starbucks so I'm relaxing and figuring out the rest of my week in my agenda.





PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3268800
> 
> 
> I'm not a real coffee drinker but you guys are making me realize how many times a week I stop and grab this little concoction. It took me a while to find something I really liked and now look what's happened.



Beautiful photos and bags.


----------



## infiniti

Jhickey said:


> That speedy! Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> :love-eyes




That's indeed WOW


----------



## APhiJill

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3268800
> 
> 
> I'm not a real coffee drinker but you guys are making me realize how many times a week I stop and grab this little concoction. It took me a while to find something I really liked and now look what's happened.



Love the Tardis!


----------



## APhiJill

Chilling at Starbucks and I tried the new molten chocolate latte.
That damned thing is evil and must be destroyed...I will be having another one tomorrow after my Zumba class...don't judge me


----------



## Trudysmom

APhiJill said:


> Chilling at Starbucks and I tried the new molten chocolate latte.
> That damned thing is evil and must be destroyed...I will be having another one tomorrow after my Zumba class...don't judge me


Your photo and bags are so pretty.


----------



## Freak4Coach

jkglitters1504 said:


> I'm so sorry about the burnt caramel latte thing[emoji17] maybe it is just a German thing???
> But clevercat and marraC had one too... I'm totally confused [emoji85]



Oh don't be sorry!  I get the caramel macchiato a lot so I thought this sounded good.  I was surprised they didn't even know what it was since it is on their website.  I'll keep trying. Maybe I'll find one that can make one.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3267997
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so I was hoping to try this burnt caramel latte... I went to one Starbucks yesterday and they said they never heard of it and went to a different one today with no luck. Guess I'm SOL [emoji35][emoji30]
> 
> Ended up with a salted caramel latte which is a little sweeter than I would have liked.



I'm in the U.S. in the $outh and it was on the menu about a year or so ago. It may be a seasonal drink in some places. I haven't looked for it since then so I'm not sure if it's still available now.


----------



## minami

Alma bb in magenta &#128111;&#128111;


----------



## AAxxx

minami said:


> View attachment 3269624
> 
> 
> Alma bb in magenta &#128111;&#128111;



Gorgeous!! Loving the magenta &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;

Looks like I'm stalking you LOL!
I'm making my purchase next week but still undecided between alma bb magenta vs Epi fuschia vs pochette felicie magenta &#128513;


----------



## minami

AAxxx said:


> Gorgeous!! Loving the magenta &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like I'm stalking you LOL!
> 
> I'm making my purchase next week but still undecided between alma bb magenta vs Epi fuschia vs pochette felicie magenta &#128513;




Lol! Sorry for not replying earlier! &#10084;&#65039; I really love the Alma bb magenta! My SA told me that it's already sold out here in Malaysia! I really like vernis more for the bb size and will eventually get an Epi in the pm size! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AAxxx

minami said:


> Lol! Sorry for not replying earlier! &#10084;&#65039; I really love the Alma bb magenta! My SA told me that it's already sold out here in Malaysia! I really like vernis more for the bb size and will eventually get an Epi in the pm size! &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;



Thanks for your reply. I'm leaning more towards the alma BB magenta, it feels more special than the epi and more of a bag than the Felicie. Better get my SA to reserve it for me. 

Do you have many vernis pieces? How is it faring in the hot climate? The first thing my SA told me when I was considering the vernis is that it doesn't do well in warm weather. In fact she seemed to try and discourage me from buying it &#128513;.


----------



## AllthingsLV

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3268800
> 
> 
> I'm not a real coffee drinker but you guys are making me realize how many times a week I stop and grab this little concoction. It took me a while to find something I really liked and now look what's happened.




Love the Speedy design!!  Can you give us a full pic?


----------



## Charmie

Thought I'll take a pic of the slgs in my bag this time.


----------



## Iamminda

Charmie said:


> Thought I'll take a pic of the slgs in my bag this time.



Love all your SLGs!


----------



## minami

AAxxx said:


> Thanks for your reply. I'm leaning more towards the alma BB magenta, it feels more special than the epi and more of a bag than the Felicie. Better get my SA to reserve it for me.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have many vernis pieces? How is it faring in the hot climate? The first thing my SA told me when I was considering the vernis is that it doesn't do well in warm weather. In fact she seemed to try and discourage me from buying it &#128513;.




I think it's fine ! I have a vernis organizer that's about it..but I just wipe it with the cloth provided now and then..my chanel patents are doing fine also haha!


----------



## Trudysmom

Charmie said:


> Thought I'll take a pic of the slgs in my bag this time.


Beautiful bag and small bags.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

clevercat said:


> What a unique Speedy! [emoji173]&#65039;







ophousewife said:


> It's not normal to go out for coffee everyday?    I'm totally guilty of making coffee runs everyday.
> 
> Love your bag btw. Very cool.







Jhickey said:


> That speedy! Wow.
> 
> 
> 
> :love-eyes







APhiJill said:


> Love the Tardis!







AllthingsLV said:


> Love the Speedy design!!  Can you give us a full pic?




Thank you all! It really is such a fun bag. I started a youth and children's theater almost 2 years ago and my teenagers always love this bag, which is a lot of fun! [emoji3]







I don't think I have a picture of the back but the blue stripe continues under the bag and the back is the two-tone stripe.


----------



## Andy1612

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Thank you all! It really is such a fun bag. I started a youth and children's theater almost 2 years ago and my teenagers always love this bag, which is a lot of fun! [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3269960
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269963
> 
> 
> I don't think I have a picture of the back but the blue stripe continues under the bag and the back is the two-tone stripe.



Wow. Just wow &#128525;


----------



## sailorvanessa

Charmie said:


> Thought I'll take a pic of the slgs in my bag this time.



 What is the name of the mono SLG?! I feel like I need it in my life


----------



## Charmie

Iamminda said:


> Love all your SLGs!



Thanks. 



Trudysmom said:


> Beautiful bag and small bags.



Thanks. 



sailorvanessa said:


> What is the name of the mono SLG?! I feel like I need it in my life



The milla.


----------



## merekat703

from the holidays. Love LV and Starbucks


----------



## AllthingsLV

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Thank you all! It really is such a fun bag. I started a youth and children's theater almost 2 years ago and my teenagers always love this bag, which is a lot of fun! [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3269960
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269963
> 
> 
> I don't think I have a picture of the back but the blue stripe continues under the bag and the back is the two-tone stripe.




That is so cool!!!!  Who did the design for you?  Gorgeous!!


----------



## clevercat

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Thank you all! It really is such a fun bag. I started a youth and children's theater almost 2 years ago and my teenagers always love this bag, which is a lot of fun! [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3269960
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269963
> 
> 
> I don't think I have a picture of the back but the blue stripe continues under the bag and the back is the two-tone stripe.




I know I've commented on this one before, but it is - to me - just intriguing. I [emoji173]&#65039; it! Why a TARDIS? I'd love to hear the story behind this one, please! Thank you for the extra photos, too


----------



## clevercat

Today at Pret a Manger. Soy flat white with a side of LV [emoji7] This key holder is thirteen years old, has been used every day during that time - and it's still going strong.


----------



## Havanese 28

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3270562
> View attachment 3270564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the holidays. Love LV and Starbucks


Gorgeous!  I love this color and it looks fabulous on you!


----------



## Peppi1975

Charmie said:


> Thought I'll take a pic of the slgs in my bag this time.



Sweet collection


----------



## Charmie

Peppi1975 said:


> Sweet collection



Thanks.


----------



## stmary

At starbucks with  my favourite pochette accessoires


----------



## italianlolita

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3270562
> View attachment 3270564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from the holidays. Love LV and Starbucks



I am in love with that stole!


----------



## kina.strickland

Happy Valentine's Day[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji182][emoji477]&#65039;


----------



## frouwe

Petit Noe and a soy pistacchio rose mocca.


----------



## Melfontana

Valentine's Day Present [emoji173]&#65039; first day out


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict




----------



## jalspose

Can this thread never die please? I enjoy seeing all the lvs and coffee &#55357;&#56845;


----------



## luvspurses

jalspose said:


> can this thread never die please? I enjoy seeing all the lvs and coffee &#55357;&#56845;


+1!!!


----------



## cajhingle

the essentials [emoji336]&#128477;


----------



## stmary

LV with the delicious chocolate cream chip frappuccino with caramel and pannatone syrup &#128525;&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## PrincessAvery

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Thank you all! It really is such a fun bag. I started a youth and children's theater almost 2 years ago and my teenagers always love this bag, which is a lot of fun! [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3269960
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269963
> 
> 
> I don't think I have a picture of the back but the blue stripe continues under the bag and the back is the two-tone stripe.


Beautiful Speedy, LOVE IT!


----------



## ashima01

The balloon charm brings a smile on my face!! [emoji4]


----------



## italianlolita

jalspose said:


> Can this thread never die please? I enjoy seeing all the lvs and coffee &#55357;&#56845;




I agree 100%!


----------



## luvspurses

ashima01 said:


> The balloon charm brings a smile on my face!! [emoji4]


illustre beauties!


----------



## lvlouis

ashima01 said:


> The balloon charm brings a smile on my face!! [emoji4]




What is that drink? It looks so good.


----------



## ashima01

luvspurses said:


> illustre beauties!




Love these two... Thanks!! [emoji2]


----------



## ashima01

lvlouis said:


> What is that drink? It looks so good.




It's the Java chip Caramel Frappuccino... [emoji4]


----------



## bagjunkie1997

jalspose said:


> Can this thread never die please? I enjoy seeing all the lvs and coffee &#65533;&#65533;



 I don't drink starbucks (or coffee), but I love this thread :worthy::worthy::lolots:


----------



## Malin

Had a smoothie at Espresso House this morning


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

bagjunkie1997 said:


> I don't drink starbucks (or coffee), but I love this thread :worthy::worthy::lolots:


lol I thought I was the only one who doesn't drink coffee. everyone around me thinks im weird lol but I do like my tea tho


----------



## Mrs.Mac28

Lunch time!!!
Grande skinny caramel macchiato 
Chocolate flourless cookie
Speedy DE!!!
YUM!!!


----------



## stmary

I love this thread! &#128525;


----------



## gottabagit

Freak4Coach said:


> Ran to the mall on my lunch. Grabbed a little Starbucks & Chanel &#128518; Wanted to try the burnt caramel latte but the barista didnt know what I was talking about. &#128529;



I was wondering about that burnt caramel latte. I was in Spain a few weeks ago and had one there and it was so good. Come back to the US and I get vacant stares when I ask about it. So it's back to my Caramel Macchiato.


----------



## Tonimack

It's been a long week. Time to unwind


----------



## Freak4Coach

gottabagit said:


> I was wondering about that burnt caramel latte. I was in Spain a few weeks ago and had one there and it was so good. Come back to the US and I get vacant stares when I ask about it. So it's back to my Caramel Macchiato.



Yep!  LOL!  CM's are my favorite but it's nice to try something new once in a while.  Maybe we'll get lucky some day.


----------



## jax818

picked up an ice coffee.  Speedy B kinda day.


----------



## Trudysmom

jax818 said:


> View attachment 3280199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> picked up an ice coffee.  Speedy B kinda day.


Beautiful bag and purse charm.


----------



## DDO408

With my new fav drink! Cheers!


----------



## Butterlite

cajhingle said:


> the essentials [emoji336]&#128477;
> View attachment 3275100




What wallet is this? I love the pop of color.


----------



## LakeLake

Butterlite said:


> What wallet is this? I love the pop of color.



I believe that's the phone cover


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Fun thread! I'll have to make a Starbucks run soon...


----------



## cajhingle

that's the iphone 6+ folio case in red


----------



## MJDaisy

sorry for the darkness but my mews at Starbucks on my lunch break


----------



## AllthingsLV

Gotta love a Starbucks in the office building!!


----------



## lovesbmw

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Thank you all! It really is such a fun bag. I started a youth and children's theater almost 2 years ago and my teenagers always love this bag, which is a lot of fun! [emoji3]
> 
> View attachment 3269960
> 
> 
> View attachment 3269963
> 
> 
> I don't think I have a picture of the back but the blue stripe continues under the bag and the back is the two-tone stripe.


I Love this , it"s so cute and different


----------



## luvspurses

MJDaisy said:


> sorry for the darkness but my mews at Starbucks on my lunch break
> View attachment 3281927


your mews looks lovely and what is that drink? it looks good too!


----------



## AddyG

AllthingsLV said:


> Gotta love a Starbucks in the office building!!
> View attachment 3282605




Lovely picture!


----------



## MJDaisy

luvspurses said:


> your mews looks lovely and what is that drink? it looks good too!



thanks! its the passion fruit iced tea. I get it unsweetened and add a splenda. It's my absolute favorite from starbucks


----------



## APhiJill

It is not Starbucks but y'all in the Mid Atlantic (VA, DC, MD, DE, PA, NJ) might appreciate this
Speedy 40 and Wawa...


----------



## luvspurses

MJDaisy said:


> thanks! its the passion fruit iced tea. I get it unsweetened and add a splenda. It's my absolute favorite from starbucks


thank you! i am getting that drink next trip to starbucks : )


----------



## KM7029

APhiJill said:


> It is not Starbucks but y'all in the Mid Atlantic (VA, DC, MD, DE, PA, NJ) might appreciate this
> Speedy 40 and Wawa...



 Wawa!!!  I remember those from road trips to the south!


----------



## LvoemyLV

APhiJill said:


> It is not Starbucks but y'all in the Mid Atlantic (VA, DC, MD, DE, PA, NJ) might appreciate this
> Speedy 40 and Wawa...




Soo true!!! Love my wawa coffee! I have 3 minute drive to my wawa... All they need is a drive through and I'd be a dedicated wawa buyer lol. 

I also have a speedy 40 that I've been conflicted about selling. I'm 5'3" and love it but ever since using smaller bags I feel like it's too big on me  Do you use it daily?


----------



## LVoeletters

AllthingsLV said:


> Gotta love a Starbucks in the office building!!
> View attachment 3282605




Coin purse is so gorgeous !


----------



## KC2370

APhiJill said:


> It is not Starbucks but y'all in the Mid Atlantic (VA, DC, MD, DE, PA, NJ) might appreciate this
> Speedy 40 and Wawa...



Gorgeous patina!!


----------



## APhiJill

KC2370 said:


> Gorgeous patina!!



Thank you! This bag is a "pre-loved" bag.  This bag is from 1992.  I just got a few days ago and was psyched that it was well taken care of.  No marks whatsoever.  I thought my sister was going to roll me for it.


----------



## mgbaglady

APhiJill said:


> It is not Starbucks but y'all in the Mid Atlantic (VA, DC, MD, DE, PA, NJ) might appreciate this
> Speedy 40 and Wawa...




Aww Wawa! I miss it...I ate thanksgiving dinner there on the way to a concert in college! Gorgeous bag and patina


----------



## MarraC

Coffee stop on my way to SS trunk show in Bond St.


----------



## APhiJill

Due to a tornado warning, the husband told me to hunker down until things got calmer.  Thank goodness there was a Starbucks across the street.  I only took my pochette to go shopping at Kroger






I just arrived home a few minutes ago...just in time.  Rain is starting to pick up again


----------



## Jolie

My Adele wallet with the Cerise Vernis clefs and of course my beloved addiction (Starbucks)


----------



## clu13

Siracusa GM


----------



## clu13

MarraC said:


> Coffee stop on my way to SS trunk show in Bond St.
> 
> View attachment 3283375




Wow!!!! That is a beautiful bag!


----------



## MJDaisy

clu13 said:


> Siracusa GM
> 
> View attachment 3284309



pretty bag. i've never seen that style. love it


----------



## cait_rose

mgbaglady said:


> Aww Wawa! I miss it...I ate thanksgiving dinner there on the way to a concert in college! Gorgeous bag and patina




Ahhh! A fellow Wawa lover! Glad to see it [emoji4]


----------



## MarraC

clu13 said:


> Wow!!!! That is a beautiful bag!




Thank you it's one of my many favourites.


----------



## clu13

MJDaisy said:


> pretty bag. i've never seen that style. love it



Thank you - it is sad that the GM was discontinued.


----------



## Charmie

clu13 said:


> Siracusa GM
> 
> View attachment 3284309


You gave me inspiration to bring mine out.

Feeling like -8 celsius today, but it's bright and sunny. Couldn't pass up the opportunity in her getting some air.


----------



## clu13

Charmie said:


> You gave me inspiration to bring mine out.
> 
> Feeling like -8 celsius today, but it's bright and sunny. Couldn't pass up the opportunity in her getting some air.



Oh that is cold!!!  But it looks perfect!  What size is your siracusa?


----------



## Charmie

clu13 said:


> Oh that is cold!!!  But it looks perfect!  What size is your siracusa?



Thanks.  Mm size.


----------



## deb68nc

Charmie said:


> You gave me inspiration to bring mine out.
> 
> Feeling like -8 celsius today, but it's bright and sunny. Couldn't pass up the opportunity in her getting some air.



So pretty! I just got my Siracusa pm two weeks ago and haven't taken her out yet. I need to since its been In the 50's here in NC...


----------



## Charmie

deb68nc said:


> So pretty! I just got my Siracusa pm two weeks ago and haven't taken her out yet. I need to since its been In the 50's here in NC...



Thanks.

Take her out girl. What's holding you back?


----------



## deb68nc

Charmie said:


> You gave me inspiration to bring mine out.
> 
> Feeling like -8 celsius today, but it's bright and sunny. Couldn't pass up the opportunity in her getting some air.





Charmie said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Take her out girl. What's holding you back?



I will take her out. I really love this bag..I wish they made it in damier ebene ...


----------



## happy_moon

Alma bb with me at the airport. Color of sunshine


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Just a SLG but here is my Starbuck's + LV (been drinking much less Starbuck's as I want to win the weight loss contest at work). 

Drink is Smoked Butterscotch Latte, warm outside but I never drink cold coffee. Haha


----------



## MarraC

happy_moon said:


> Alma bb with me at the airport. Color of sunshine




Love the colour so cute


----------



## cait_rose

SugarandMochi9 said:


> Just a SLG but here is my Starbuck's + LV (been drinking much less Starbuck's as I want to win the weight loss contest at work).
> 
> 
> 
> Drink is Smoked Butterscotch Latte, warm outside but I never drink cold coffee. Haha




Mmm I like the Smoked Butterscotch Latte, good choice!


----------



## just 1 nice bag

Tall cappuccino and my zippy coin purse lovely on a cold winters day!


----------



## Havanese 28

SugarandMochi9 said:


> Just a SLG but here is my Starbuck's + LV (been drinking much less Starbuck's as I want to win the weight loss contest at work).
> 
> Drink is Smoked Butterscotch Latte, warm outside but I never drink cold coffee. Haha


I love the new smoked butterscotch latte!  It's good to indulge once in awhile.  Good luck in the competition.


----------



## Havanese 28

just 1 nice bag said:


> Tall cappuccino and my zippy coin purse lovely on a cold winters day!


Looks delish!  ZCP is a beautiful, functional small wallet!


----------



## Havanese 28

happy_moon said:


> Alma bb with me at the airport. Color of sunshine


Gorgeous!  I need to break out my Epi Piment Alma BB as yours has inspired me.  I love this bag!


----------



## just 1 nice bag

Havanese 28 said:


> Looks delish!  ZCP is a beautiful, functional small wallet!


Thanks havanesse! I am really enjoying using it. Really put it to the test today in town as my family and I were dotting in and out a few different shops (and a cafe lol!) and it did a sterling job! I love how it just keeps me organised.


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Havanese 28 said:


> I love the new smoked butterscotch latte!  It's good to indulge once in awhile.  Good luck in the competition.





cait_rose said:


> Mmm I like the Smoked Butterscotch Latte, good choice!




It is good, and thanks ladies!


----------



## Iamminda

happy_moon said:


> Alma bb with me at the airport. Color of sunshine



This Alma is gorgeous!  



SugarandMochi9 said:


> Just a SLG but here is my Starbuck's + LV (been drinking much less Starbuck's as I want to win the weight loss contest at work).
> 
> Drink is Smoked Butterscotch Latte, warm outside but I never drink cold coffee. Haha



I've been wanting to try the smoked butterscotch latte -- so it's good huh?   



just 1 nice bag said:


> Tall cappuccino and my zippy coin purse lovely on a cold winters day!



I love this ZCP!  I have it in DE but want this one too .


----------



## RMLK

Love Love Love this photo!!!!!!&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mgbaglady

happy_moon said:


> Alma bb with me at the airport. Color of sunshine




So cute! I'm really liking the alma BB! I even put one on my wish list


----------



## Bostonpatsgirl

MarraC said:


> Coffee stop on my way to SS trunk show in Bond St.
> 
> View attachment 3283375



How gorgeous...what bag is this?


----------



## lvlouis

Love my new little piece.


----------



## MarraC

Bostonpatsgirl said:


> How gorgeous...what bag is this?




Thanks. If my memory serves me well it was the pochette mama bag from 2012 Spring/summer runway.  Really cute and holds more than you think


----------



## APhiJill

This was taken an hour ago with my new Speedy 30


----------



## forever.elise

Not exactly at Starbucks, but just made a run there and now I'm needing to write a few papers before spring break!!!

This is the pouch that came with my Neo Neverfull. I find her convenient when I want to go light on the essentials for the day!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3291137
> 
> Not exactly at Starbucks, but just made a run there and now I'm needing to write a few papers before spring break!!!
> 
> This is the pouch that came with my Neo Neverfull. I find her convenient when I want to go light on the essentials for the day!



Good to see you back .  Good luck with your papers.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Mini backpack at the Starbucks in Target


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Good to see you back .  Good luck with your papers.




Missed you guys, thank you!


----------



## forever.elise

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3291804
> 
> 
> Mini backpack at the Starbucks in Target




Love everything about this picture! Your mini is sooooo cute!!!


----------



## lillywillowbug

forever.elise said:


> Love everything about this picture! Your mini is sooooo cute!!!




Thank you [emoji8]


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

.


----------



## Iamminda

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3291804
> 
> 
> Mini backpack at the Starbucks in Target



What a cutie!  Don't you love the Starbucks inside Target?  A bit too convenient (lol).


----------



## NWGal

6 key holder & my Americano.


----------



## ashima01

Frappuccino, Tiramisu and 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
my Palm Springs!!


----------



## luvspurses

these pics of the new mini palm springs bp are driving my obsession over this bag! gorgeous pics!


----------



## SpeedyJC

lillywillowbug said:


> View attachment 3291804
> 
> 
> Mini backpack at the Starbucks in Target


 
So cute.


----------



## lillywillowbug

Iamminda said:


> What a cutie!  Don't you love the Starbucks inside Target?  A bit too convenient (lol).




I absolutely love it!


----------



## lillywillowbug

SpeedyJC said:


> So cute.




Thank you!


----------



## lillywillowbug

ashima01 said:


> Frappuccino, Tiramisu and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3292093
> View attachment 3292093
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my Palm Springs!!




Love everything in your pic


----------



## APhiJill

Today after my Zumba class.  Much needed caffeine


----------



## ashima01

lillywillowbug said:


> Love everything in your pic




Thank you!! [emoji4]


----------



## lvmhgirl

Wasn't at Starbucks today but I did take a pic of my mini backpack with my butterbeer [emoji481] at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter [emoji298]&#65039; at Universal Hollywood. [emoji4]


----------



## Grande Latte

This is such a cute thread. I'll try to contribute in the near future. Some photos are actually quite artistic!


----------



## emilie_x

lvmhgirl said:


> Wasn't at Starbucks today but I did take a pic of my mini backpack with my butterbeer [emoji481] at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter [emoji298]&#65039; at Universal Hollywood. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3294009



I'm so jealous for so many reasons right now. 

If you haven't already, try hot butterbeer! It's my favorite of the three.


----------



## Iamminda

lvmhgirl said:


> Wasn't at Starbucks today but I did take a pic of my mini backpack with my butterbeer [emoji481] at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter [emoji298]&#65039; at Universal Hollywood. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3294009



Ooh, the butterbeer is so good!   I didn't realize the WWHP in Hollywood had already opened!  Have fun there!


----------



## pandorabox

emilie_x said:


> I'm so jealous for so many reasons right now.
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't already, try hot butterbeer! It's my favorite of the three.




Me too!!!!


----------



## lvmhgirl

emilie_x said:


> I'm so jealous for so many reasons right now.
> 
> 
> 
> If you haven't already, try hot butterbeer! It's my favorite of the three.




Oooh! Hot butterbeer!!! [emoji481] Will have to try that! [emoji7]


----------



## lvmhgirl

Iamminda said:


> Ooh, the butterbeer is so good!   I didn't realize the WWHP in Hollywood had already opened!  Have fun there!




Thanks! [emoji173]&#65039; 

WWHP at Uni Hollywood hasn't opened officially yet but they've been letting people in occasionally in the weeks leading up to the grand opening on April 7.

Have never had a butterbeer before yesterday but I was delighted to find that it tastes very similar to my frappuccino light at Starbucks, lol! [emoji7]


----------



## emilie_x

lvmhgirl said:


> Thanks! [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> WWHP at Uni Hollywood hasn't opened officially yet but they've been letting people in occasionally in the weeks leading up to the grand opening on April 7.
> 
> Have never had a butterbeer before yesterday but I was delighted to find that it tastes very similar to my frappuccino light at Starbucks, lol! [emoji7]



I'm... uhhh... going to need the details of your Starbucks drink... please.


----------



## lvmhgirl

emilie_x said:


> I'm... uhhh... going to need the details of your Starbucks drink... please.




Sure! [emoji5]&#65039; It's pretty simple and my drink of choice is also sugar-free/dairy-free/guilt-free! [emoji4]

Here's the recipe for my frappuccino light (venti size):

1 pump frappuccino roast
4 pumps sugar-free vanilla
2 pumps sugar-free caramel
Soy milk


If you need to be more caffeinated, just add more pumps of frap roast (venti size usually has four pumps) and increase the amount of pumps of sugar-free vanilla/caramel and/or add a packet of splenda.

* * * *

If you don't mind sugar and dairy and really want to play up the butterbeer taste and consistency, you could order your frappuccino with regular (instead of sugar-free) caramel and vanilla and add toffee nut and use whole milk and ask for whipped cream with caramel drizzle. Not quite guilt-free but definitely a yummy treat if you have a sweet tooth! [emoji177]

Enjoy! [emoji481]


----------



## emilie_x

lvmhgirl said:


> Sure! [emoji5]&#65039; It's pretty simple and my drink of choice is also sugar-free/dairy-free/guilt-free! [emoji4]
> 
> Here's the recipe for my frappuccino light (venti size):
> 
> 1 pump frappuccino roast
> 4 pumps sugar-free vanilla
> 2 pumps sugar-free caramel
> Soy milk
> 
> 
> If you need to be more caffeinated, just add more pumps of frap roast (venti size usually has four pumps) and increase the amount of pumps of sugar-free vanilla/caramel and/or add a packet of splenda.
> 
> * * * *
> 
> If you don't mind sugar and dairy and really want to play up the butterbeer taste and consistency, you could order your frappuccino with regular (instead of sugar-free) caramel and vanilla and add toffee nut and use whole milk and ask for whipped cream with caramel drizzle. Not quite guilt-free but definitely a yummy treat if you have a sweet tooth! [emoji177]
> 
> Enjoy! [emoji481]



You're my hero. :worthy: Thank you so much for sharing!


----------



## forever.elise

Hi everyone! My favorite neighborhood Starbucks got a facelift! Loving sitting in here now[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## lvmhgirl

emilie_x said:


> You're my hero. :worthy: Thank you so much for sharing!




Awww, you're so welcome! 

Enjoy! [emoji481][emoji298]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Exquisite_Iam

MJDaisy said:


> sorry for the darkness but my mews at Starbucks on my lunch break
> View attachment 3281927




I absolutely LOVE your bag! The Mews is GORG![emoji7][emoji378][emoji91]


----------



## sparklemint

Speedy 30 DE and a tea...[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## deb68nc

Heading to Montego Bay with my Siracusa and iced butterscotch latte


----------



## beige1

Out with my Retiro, and Chai Frapp!


----------



## Boofie400

deb68nc said:


> Heading to Montego Bay with my Siracusa and iced butterscotch latte



Woo hoo!  Have a great time!!


----------



## amesbegonia

EPI Montaigne Clutch w/ an iced coffee & half n half. Downtown at Panera after a trip to Tiffanys to get an item fixed. [emoji16]


----------



## forever.elise

amesbegonia said:


> View attachment 3298685
> 
> 
> EPI Montaigne Clutch w/ an iced coffee & half n half. Downtown at Panera after a trip to Tiffanys to get an item fixed. [emoji16]




This picture makes me want to be a water baby!!!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Loving everyone's pics [emoji6]
Here is mine... 
Grande Soy Latte w/2 pumps of caramel + Bloomie and ZCW
Starbucks drive through... Not going inside in my house shoes lol


----------



## Bdub

Well I started at Starbucks... Always end up at Tjmaxx though[emoji23]


----------



## stmary

amesbegonia said:


> View attachment 3298685
> 
> 
> EPI Montaigne Clutch w/ an iced coffee & half n half. Downtown at Panera after a trip to Tiffanys to get an item fixed. [emoji16]



Gorgeous!


----------



## Sibelle

lvmhgirl said:


> Wasn't at Starbucks today but I did take a pic of my mini backpack with my butterbeer [emoji481] at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter [emoji298]&#65039; at Universal Hollywood. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3294009



I love the butterbeer (and your bag) ! Had one 2 weeks ago in London at the HP Studio Tour . I wish they´d sell it outside the HP Worlds too.


----------



## onmymind24seven

i love this thread, I'm usually sipping on my home brew green tea but i did a Starbucks run today to celebrate my "new to me" mono cles. I can't bring myself to hook my keys to my empreinte one so i guess ill be using that as a small wallet.


----------



## onmymind24seven

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Loving everyone's pics [emoji6]
> Here is mine...
> Grande Soy Latte w/2 pumps of caramel + Bloomie and ZCW
> Starbucks drive through... Not going inside in my house shoes lol
> View attachment 3298890



Your picture makes me miss my bloomsbury


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

onmymind24seven said:


> i love this thread, I'm usually sipping on my home brew green tea but i did a Starbucks run today to celebrate my "new to me" mono cles. I can't bring myself to hook my keys to my empreinte one so i guess ill be using that as a small wallet.



That is what I use my Emp cles for  a small wallet!  LoVe your mono cles ~ it is a great classic!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

onmymind24seven said:


> Your picture makes me miss my bloomsbury


Awww&#8230;  I do that sometimes too, see a bag I sold and miss it.  Then I remind myself of why I parted with it.   I just got this one and am enjoying it ~ I have been carrying much smaller bags over the past several months so it works well.


----------



## litchi

Bdub said:


> Well I started at Starbucks... Always end up at Tjmaxx though[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298961



Your NF looks pristine - love it!


----------



## Iamminda

onmymind24seven said:


> i love this thread, I'm usually sipping on my home brew green tea but i did a Starbucks run today to celebrate my "new to me" mono cles. I can't bring myself to hook my keys to my empreinte one so i guess ill be using that as a small wallet.



Lovely classic piece and I love your Laduree macaron charm.


----------



## onmymind24seven

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Awww  I do that sometimes too, see a bag I sold and miss it.  Then I remind myself of why I parted with it.   I just got this one and am enjoying it ~ I have been carrying much smaller bags over the past several months so it works well.



I downsize my speedy B 30 to the 25 and its my 2nd time repurchasing the speedy 25. Lol if i buy another bloomsbury, it'll be my 3 time. OMG i have issues. Like you i am starting to love smaller bags, hence why i want another.


----------



## onmymind24seven

Iamminda said:


> Lovely classic piece and I love your Laduree macaron charm.



Thank you! i love your cles collection that i saw in the clubhouse. do you use all three at the same time? these little guys are addicting i want more but can't justify it.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

onmymind24seven said:


> I downsize my speedy B 30 to the 25 and its my 2nd time repurchasing the speedy 25. Lol if i buy another bloomsbury, it'll be my 3 time. OMG i have issues. Like you i am starting to love smaller bags, hence why i want another.


LOL  been there, done that too!  Sometimes it has taken me more than one time to discover whether or not a bag is working for me...


----------



## Iamminda

onmymind24seven said:


> Thank you! i love your cles collection that i saw in the clubhouse. do you use all three at the same time? these little guys are addicting i want more but can't justify it.



Thanks.  Yes, I do use all 3 everyday (maybe that's excessive, lol, but I love them).  I separate my cards into 1. essential (DL, insurance, main credit card), 2. non-essential (Costco, Macy's, etc) and 3. rewards/Starbucks/gift cards.  Each cles is slim so the three don't take up a lot of room.  It's real easy to grab the one I need each time.  My cash goes in a ZCP so now I don't use a wallet.  I am sure you can find a way to use them .


----------



## Bumbles

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Loving everyone's pics [emoji6]
> Here is mine...
> Grande Soy Latte w/2 pumps of caramel + Bloomie and ZCW
> Starbucks drive through... Not going inside in my house shoes lol
> View attachment 3298890


You're bloomie is beautiful


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Bdub said:


> Well I started at Starbucks... Always end up at Tjmaxx though[emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3298961



LV at TJMaxx and Starbucks....that had to be a WONDERFUL day!


----------



## Bdub

HandbagDiva354 said:


> LV at TJMaxx and Starbucks....that had to be a WONDERFUL day!



Ooohhh yesss [emoji4]


----------



## Bdub

Study study.... And my name was spelled right today &#129299;[emoji122]&#127998;


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Bumbles said:


> You're bloomie is beautiful



Thanks!


----------



## Freak4Coach

Alma bb's first day out with a little Starbuck's Butterscotch Latte on the side. My 2 new obsessions [emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

Freak4Coach said:


> View attachment 3300256
> 
> 
> Alma bb's first day out with a little Starbuck's Butterscotch Latte on the side. My 2 new obsessions [emoji7]




[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] OMG your Amarante is breaking my heart!!![emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]


----------



## love_timeless

A beautiful day to go out- went through drive thru lol

Passion ice tea lemonade with a shot of rasberry and my speedy b 30 de [emoji4]


----------



## Freak4Coach

forever.elise said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] OMG your Amarante is breaking my heart!!![emoji174][emoji174][emoji174]



Sorry! I know you're struggling!


----------



## missjenny21

Super cute bags!


----------



## bakeacookie

A much needed coffee before wandering the streets of London on a lovely day.


----------



## forever.elise

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3300794
> 
> A much needed coffee before wandering the streets of London on a lovely day.




I love your bag. The envelope style is so chic!


----------



## bakeacookie

forever.elise said:


> I love your bag. The envelope style is so chic!




Thank you!


----------



## pandorabox

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3300794
> 
> A much needed coffee before wandering the streets of London on a lovely day.




Lovely!!! What clutch is that? Did you enjoy your afternoon? Wish I could wander around with you!


----------



## bakeacookie

pandorabox said:


> Lovely!!! What clutch is that? Did you enjoy your afternoon? Wish I could wander around with you!




This is the Pochette Felicie. And yes, had a wonderful afternoon! [emoji4]


----------



## amesbegonia

Got coffee for family we are visiting. Took my DE Totally, Noir Magnetique (sp?) Zippy wallet and my new Sunglasses MM case (that doesn't fit my Tom Ford Mirandas...). Also my Bose wireless headphones..

Love this thread!


----------



## Charmie

On vacation and the hotel serves Starbucks coffee.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Charmie said:


> On vacation and the hotel serves Starbucks coffee.




Ohhh and yummy treats! Enjoy your vaca


----------



## amesbegonia

Charmie said:


> On vacation and the hotel serves Starbucks coffee.




I hv been lemming after a milla lately!!


----------



## Boofie400

I hope the drive-thru counts!  Getting some goodies with my rainy-day babies.


----------



## forever.elise

Boofie400 said:


> I hope the drive-thru counts!  Getting some goodies with my rainy-day babies.




Great pic$ love all your LVs, and of course drive-thrus count!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Boofie400 said:


> I hope the drive-thru counts!  Getting some goodies with my rainy-day babies.



Like your wallet.


----------



## Bromley

With mini pochette today!


----------



## tripamy

Boofie400 said:


> I hope the drive-thru counts!  Getting some goodies with my rainy-day babies.





LOVE your wallet!!! Adding it to my wishlist!


----------



## pinkserendipity

Just having a Butterscotch Frappe and Toffeedoodle cookie while staring at my new PM, passing the time before my hair appointment! &#129303;


----------



## Iamminda

pinkserendipity said:


> Just having a Butterscotch Frappe and Toffeedoodle cookie while staring at my new PM, passing the time before my hair appointment! &#129303;
> 
> View attachment 3303395



Your new PM is beautiful!  I would love to try the toffeedoodle cookie and b frappe -- sound heavenly.


----------



## pinkserendipity

Iamminda said:


> Your new PM is beautiful!  I would love to try the toffeedoodle cookie and b frappe -- sound heavenly.




Awww, thank you! It's hard not to stare at her. Lol. 

And yes, it's a very yummy combo! [emoji108]&#127997;


----------



## forever.elise

Just a leisurely afternoon with my DE Speedy, my Starbucks, and lookin' at the LV website![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## phuongie360

Pretty


----------



## LuckyBitch

Bromley said:


> With mini pochette today!



Gorgeous piece, and so useful.
I just bought one in DE, love it to bits. Also have to keep staring at it because it's so beautiful


----------



## mgbaglady

pinkserendipity said:


> Just having a Butterscotch Frappe and Toffeedoodle cookie while staring at my new PM, passing the time before my hair appointment! &#129303;
> 
> View attachment 3303395




I love everything in this photo! Have the PM and anything toffee! Must try that butterscotch frappe!


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3303419
> 
> Just a leisurely afternoon with my DE Speedy, my Starbucks, and lookin' at the LV website![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Haha! That's awesome! Enjoy [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

omg, this toffeedoodle cookie is the best.  Was going to save half for DD but ...too bad sweetie!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

Thanks for the recommendation (new addiction).


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> omg, this toffeedoodle cookie is the best.  Was going to save half for DD but ...too bad sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation (new addiction).




Omg, all I'm thinking is..."Does MY Starbucks have that cookie?!" It looks sooooo good!!! Love your Cles!


----------



## onmymind24seven

Iamminda said:


> omg, this toffeedoodle cookie is the best.  Was going to save half for DD but ...too bad sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation (new addiction).



lol cookies never stay long in my house or anywhere near my presence. i most try, i love everything toffee.


----------



## pzammie

Emilie & grande cap


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> omg, this toffeedoodle cookie is the best.  Was going to save half for DD but ...too bad sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation (new addiction).






Saw the cookie and tried it today!!! Super yummy!!![emoji7][emoji106]&#127995;


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3305245
> 
> Saw the cookie and tried it today!!! Super yummy!!![emoji7][emoji106]&#127995;




Yeah!  Glad you like it.  I am plotting my next visit already!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

A few of my favorite things....


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> View attachment 3305431
> 
> 
> A few of my favorite things....



Love your SLGs especially the grape (?) cles.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

HandbagDiva354 said:


> View attachment 3305431
> 
> 
> A few of my favorite things....




Love it!!![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## love_timeless

HandbagDiva354 said:


> View attachment 3305431
> 
> 
> A few of my favorite things....




Love the grape cles![emoji173]&#65039; it's on my wishlist!


----------



## noreaster714

lvmhgirl said:


> Wasn't at Starbucks today but I did take a pic of my mini backpack with my butterbeer [emoji481] at The Wizarding World of Harry Potter [emoji298]&#65039; at Universal Hollywood. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3294009




So jealous!!


----------



## pinkserendipity

mgbaglady said:


> I love everything in this photo! Have the PM and anything toffee! Must try that butterscotch frappe!




So yum!! [emoji39]


----------



## pinkserendipity

Iamminda said:


> omg, this toffeedoodle cookie is the best.  Was going to save half for DD but ...too bad sweetie!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3304427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation (new addiction).




Riiiight??? Even better when they warm it up! Mmmmmm... Glad you enjoyed it! [emoji4]


----------



## pinkserendipity

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3305245
> 
> Saw the cookie and tried it today!!! Super yummy!!![emoji7][emoji106]&#127995;




Hooray!!! Tastes as good as it looks!


----------



## Iamminda

pinkserendipity said:


> Riiiight??? Even better when they warm it up! Mmmmmm... Glad you enjoyed it! [emoji4]



I am giving you credit/blame (lol) for my new addiction.  No seriously thanks .


----------



## pinkserendipity

Iamminda said:


> I am giving you credit/blame (lol) for my new addiction.  No seriously thanks .




Hahahaha! Well, you are very welcome! I'm glad to share the addiction! [emoji4]


----------



## MarraC

Coffee stop is a must this morning I need fortifying.


----------



## Katiesmama

I love this thread!!!!   Marra, your hologram steamer is gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

MarraC said:


> Coffee stop is a must this morning I need fortifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305931



Stunning bag!


----------



## litchi

MarraC said:


> Coffee stop is a must this morning I need fortifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305931



Absolutely gorgeous, MarraC! &#128149;


----------



## litchi

Ocha is lovely but wanted something caramel-sweet and creamy...&#9749;&#127800;


----------



## MarraC

Katiesmama said:


> I love this thread!!!!   Marra, your hologram steamer is gorgeous!







Iamminda said:


> Stunning bag!







litchi said:


> Absolutely gorgeous, MarraC! [emoji177]




Thanks everyone. She certainly caused a stir at Starbucks this morning [emoji3]


----------



## HandbagDiva354




----------



## frivofrugalista

MarraC said:


> Coffee stop is a must this morning I need fortifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305931




My my my [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji170][emoji169][emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## MarraC

frivofrugalista said:


> My my my [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji170][emoji169][emoji172][emoji173]&#65039;




Thank you


----------



## MarraC

HandbagDiva354 said:


> View attachment 3306451




Lovely bag and charm combo


----------



## HandbagDiva354

MarraC said:


> Lovely bag and charm combo


----------



## Boofie400

MarraC said:


> Coffee stop is a must this morning I need fortifying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305931


----------



## MarraC

Boofie400 said:


>




Thanks [emoji3]


----------



## APhiJill

Rose ballerine pouch. Killing time before meeting (sorority chapter adviser)


----------



## monkey88

Waiting for my son to finish his class!


----------



## luvspurses

monkey88 said:


> Waiting for my son to finish his class!
> View attachment 3309034


most adorable ever!


----------



## Iamminda

monkey88 said:


> Waiting for my son to finish his class!
> View attachment 3309034



Cute!  I've always wanted to try a cake pop .


----------



## MJDaisy

my neverfull mm with my iced coffee at the office


----------



## anthrosphere

monkey88 said:


> Waiting for my son to finish his class!
> View attachment 3309034




Aww, your backpack is super cute!


----------



## monkey88

luvspurses said:


> most adorable ever!







Iamminda said:


> Cute!  I've always wanted to try a cake pop .







anthrosphere said:


> Aww, your backpack is super cute!




Thank you all! This is the most cutest bag that I ever had so far! [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

Hi Starbucks lovers! It's 70° here, FINALLY! Enjoying my [emoji294]&#65039;Bucks outside with my lovely Neverfull. 
I hope you're all having the best day, and if the sun is shining where you are, go out and sit for just a few mins![emoji8] [emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;


----------



## Tonimack

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3310392
> 
> Hi Starbucks lovers! It's 70° here, FINALLY! Enjoying my [emoji294]&#65039;Bucks outside with my lovely Neverfull.
> I hope you're all having the best day, and if the sun is shining where you are, go out and sit for just a few mins![emoji8] [emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;



Cute pic! This is one of my favorite threads to visit.  Thanks for starting it


----------



## Boofie400

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3310392
> 
> Hi Starbucks lovers! It's 70° here, FINALLY! Enjoying my [emoji294]&#65039;Bucks outside with my lovely Neverfull.
> I hope you're all having the best day, and if the sun is shining where you are, go out and sit for just a few mins![emoji8] [emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;



Love the positivity!


----------



## forever.elise

Tonimack said:


> Cute pic! This is one of my favorite threads to visit.  Thanks for starting it







Boofie400 said:


> Love the positivity!




Of course! This is defiantly my favorite thread! Before I started it I realized that  every "Your Louis Vuitton in Action" pic I contributed was at Starbucks, so I thought that was a bit redundant. So I made a home for me and anyone else who shares the obsession with a warm drink, tasty treat, and your LV[emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3310392
> 
> Hi Starbucks lovers! It's 70° here, FINALLY! Enjoying my [emoji294]&#65039;Bucks outside with my lovely Neverfull.
> I hope you're all having the best day, and if the sun is shining where you are, go out and sit for just a few mins![emoji8] [emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;[emoji777][emoji778]&#65039;



What a sweet post!  Thanks for starting this wonderful thread.  Love your nail polish.


----------



## monkey88

My favorite cles and coffee!


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> What a sweet post!  Thanks for starting this wonderful thread.  Love your nail polish.




Thank you![emoji87][emoji8]


----------



## forever.elise

monkey88 said:


> My favorite cles and coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310560




Omg this is the most awesome Cles!!! I have never seen it in denim, just the bags! Wow, pretty awesome!


----------



## monkey88

forever.elise said:


> Omg this is the most awesome Cles!!! I have never seen it in denim, just the bags! Wow, pretty awesome!




Thanks! I liked this cles very much, it's so unique, since it is a fabric outsides and leather inside, it's stretch out better than other key pouch, you can stuff more cards or keys in there!


----------



## APhiJill

Got my freebie drink. Love the Starbucks rewards


----------



## SweetLV123

Happy Friday!


----------



## LvoemyLV

APhiJill said:


> Got my freebie drink. Love the Starbucks rewards




Me too, but a little upset about the new program  I feel like if you just get regular coffee you lose out a little more. 

I am at Starbucks every other day and yet always seem to forget to take pics. I do usually do the drive through though lol


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> Me too, but a little upset about the new program  I feel like if you just get regular coffee you lose out a little more.
> 
> I am at Starbucks every other day and yet always seem to forget to take pics. I do usually do the drive through though lol




Yes, I am not excited about the new program at ALL!!! I only drink brewed coffee (I prefer a real coffee taste and less calories!) and I am there every single day! In fact, I'm here now! Lol. But I know this program is no new and "exciting" thing. YEAH RIGHT! They're only going to give free items to people who seriously have their lunch and dinner here! Points on a dollar amount means you need to spend like $5-10 a day...sometimes I only spend $2 on a grande coffee, and if I'm staying a while and want another, I have a free refill because I am a gold member till Oct. 2018. *Sigh* we will see how it goes, but I know one thing, I won't stop going[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> Yes, I am not excited about the new program at ALL!!! I only drink brewed coffee (I prefer a real coffee taste and less calories!) and I am there every single day! In fact, I'm here now! Lol. But I know this program is no new and "exciting" thing. YEAH RIGHT! They're only going to give free items to people who seriously have their lunch and dinner here! Points on a dollar amount means you need to spend like $5-10 a day...sometimes I only spend $2 on a grande coffee, and if I'm staying a while and want another, I have a free refill because I am a gold member till Oct. 2018. *Sigh* we will see how it goes, but I know one thing, I won't stop going[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]




Ugh I know!!! I am until July 2017 at this point. I was so disappointed in this.


----------



## Lisa<3

.  Coconut latte with Mini Pochette in Puerto Vallarta, Mexico.


----------



## amesbegonia

Coconut latte sounds really different and beachy!! Yum. 

Yeah I bet almost everyone is mad about the new rewards system at Sbux. Basically I think you have to pay $60 to get one free drink. For someone just grabbing a $2-3 coffee or cafe o lait or even an americano, like myself, the program makes it very difficult to get to a reward. :/


----------



## RMLK

[QUOTE=Lisa
OMG!!!!!!   I love your Frieda bag!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrazyDogLady

My little companion today  such a cutie! Haha


----------



## Boofie400

Stopped for some noms at SB with my RB babies.


----------



## Boofie400

monkey88 said:


> My favorite cles and coffee!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3310560



Loving that cles!!


----------



## iuvcoach

Boofie400 said:


> Stopped for some noms at SB with my RB babies.




So pretty!!


----------



## mgbaglady

Boofie400 said:


> Stopped for some noms at SB with my RB babies.




I love this charm with the RB! Looks perfect!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Boofie400 said:


> Stopped for some noms at SB with my RB babies.



i love this pic... the lining is one of my favorites.. so is the cookie... i have a weakness for those.


----------



## Exquisite_Iam

Boofie400 said:


> Stopped for some noms at SB with my RB babies.




Soo pretty!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

forever.elise said:


> Yes, I am not excited about the new program at ALL!!! I only drink brewed coffee (I prefer a real coffee taste and less calories!) and I am there every single day! In fact, I'm here now! Lol. But I know this program is no new and "exciting" thing. YEAH RIGHT! They're only going to give free items to people who seriously have their lunch and dinner here! Points on a dollar amount means you need to spend like $5-10 a day...sometimes I only spend $2 on a grande coffee, and if I'm staying a while and want another, I have a free refill because I am a gold member till Oct. 2018. *Sigh* we will see how it goes, but I know one thing, I won't stop going[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



+1

Quick question: I have never gotten a refill on my coffees before. Is it just a free refill on hot coffee or can it be on ice coffee too? TIA!


----------



## forever.elise

PuccaNGaru said:


> +1
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question: I have never gotten a refill on my coffees before. Is it just a free refill on hot coffee or can it be on ice coffee too? TIA!




Hey! It's anything brewed! Even if you order a coffee, finish that and decide you want an ice coffee, yes! Let's say you first got an ice tea, but then want a coffee..yes! Any combination! You just can't get the ice tea that has the fruit in it, or any speciality coffee drink, like a latte or cappuccino. It's great!!!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

forever.elise said:


> Hey! It's anything brewed! Even if you order a coffee, finish that and decide you want an ice coffee, yes! Let's say you first got an ice tea, but then want a coffee..yes! Any combination! You just can't get the ice tea that has the fruit in it, or any speciality coffee drink, like a latte or cappuccino. It's great!!!



Wow! Thanks for the info!! I have been a gold member for over 5 years and have NEVER asked for a refill! Now I'm going to!!! Thanks again!!!


----------



## forever.elise

PuccaNGaru said:


> Wow! Thanks for the info!! I have been a gold member for over 5 years and have NEVER asked for a refill! Now I'm going to!!! Thanks again!!!




Lol, you're not alone!!! I've got so many of my friends to look into the perks of the gold status, and now they take advantage of the refills, too!!!


----------



## forever.elise

My Speedy and yummy new chicken chipotle panini!!!


----------



## luvspurses

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3313719
> 
> My Speedy and yummy new chicken chipotle panini!!!


lovely speedy and panini looks gooood! how is the panini?


----------



## forever.elise

luvspurses said:


> lovely speedy and panini looks gooood! how is the panini?




It's delicious!!! This panini has been in Starbucks for about a month or so- defiantly my favorite!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3313719
> 
> My Speedy and yummy new chicken chipotle panini!!!



Nice speedy!  That panini looks really good -- dare I say more healthy than a toffeedoodle cookie? Lol.  btw, love your new avatar pic.


----------



## Boofie400

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3313719
> 
> My Speedy and yummy new chicken chipotle panini!!!



Love the bag and that panini looks awesome.  I'm going to have to swing by my fav SB after work.  I'm starving!!


----------



## Bdub

CrazyDogLady said:


> View attachment 3312266
> 
> 
> My little companion today  such a cutie! Haha




Soooo adorable!!! [emoji7]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3313719
> 
> My Speedy and yummy new chicken chipotle panini!!!


Looks great! Panini and bag....

The chicken Chipotle is my husband's favorite.


----------



## forever.elise

Boofie400 said:


> Stopped for some noms at SB with my RB babies.




I LOVE your RB Neverfull!!! Omg![emoji7] The bag charm, too!!! Amazing!


----------



## forever.elise

CrazyDogLady said:


> View attachment 3312266
> 
> 
> My little companion today  such a cutie! Haha




What a convent little wallet! Love the red trim.


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Nice speedy!  That panini looks really good -- dare I say more healthy than a toffeedoodle cookie? Lol.  btw, love your new avatar pic.







Boofie400 said:


> Love the bag and that panini looks awesome.  I'm going to have to swing by my fav SB after work.  I'm starving!!







LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Looks great! Panning and bad....
> 
> The chicken Chipotle is my husband's favorite.




Thanks everyone, got this with my SB reward...they say it's a free drink, but ANY food item counts, too!!! And yes, this is my favorite item on the menu!!!


----------



## citybumblebee

Strawberry acai time.


----------



## Iamminda

citybumblebee said:


> Strawberry acai time.



Your red speedy is gorgeous -- lately, I have been very interested in vintage epi bags.


----------



## LvoemyLV

just got home! Drive thru of course, iced coffee with caramel drizzle. Missing my macchiato, but cutting back on sugar lately


----------



## citybumblebee

Iamminda said:


> Your red speedy is gorgeous -- lately, I have been very interested in vintage epi bags.


Thanks. I don't bring her out often as I am more of a shoulder/crossbody type, but her color always bring a smile to my face


----------



## SpeedyJC

Boofie400 said:


> Stopped for some noms at SB with my RB babies.



Very pretty.


----------



## Aoifs

Speedy B 30 at Alchemy because im detoxing after Easter. Matcha tea and Green juice &#128565;


----------



## LovingLV81

Aoifs said:


> Speedy B 30 at Alchemy because im detoxing after Easter. Matcha tea and Green juice [emoji43]




Looks really pretty oh and that teas looks yummy !


----------



## Aoifs

It wasnt the worst and i feel positively angelic. Hope it lasts &#128516;


----------



## Leo the Lion

citybumblebee said:


> Strawberry acai time.


So cute!


----------



## APhiJill

The honey caramel latte is evil...in a good way


----------



## Jaidybug

Drive thru run to pick up a Venti Green Tea Lemonade, with my Epi Speedy 25


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Drive thru run to pick up a Venti Green Tea Lemonade, with my Epi Speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316632



Pretty bag and your drink looks so refreshing!


----------



## PurpleLilac

APhiJill said:


> The honey caramel latte is evil...in a good way



Oooo! I love your bag! What's the name of it? (and color?) I've Never seen it before. It's adorable!


----------



## forever.elise

APhiJill said:


> The honey caramel latte is evil...in a good way







Jaidybug said:


> Drive thru run to pick up a Venti Green Tea Lemonade, with my Epi Speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316632




Ladies, your retired Epi bags are amazing!!! So lovely, wish they still sold them at LV. Beautiful.


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Pretty bag and your drink looks so refreshing!



Thanks lamminda, it's my favorite drink[emoji5]&#65039;



forever.elise said:


> Ladies, your retired Epi bags are amazing!!! So lovely, wish they still sold them at LV. Beautiful.




Thank you so much [emoji4]


----------



## citybumblebee

Leo the Lion said:


> So cute!


Thank you &#128512;


----------



## APhiJill

PurpleLilac said:


> Oooo! I love your bag! What's the name of it? (and color?) I've Never seen it before. It's adorable!



Thanks. It's the Sarvanga cross body in mandarin


----------



## LovingLV81

Monty GM with Green tea frap 




This isn't mine but it was the lady sitting next to me I asked before I took the pic and tired to make sure the faces where not in there .. Either way it struck up a neat conversation! Ha ha [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]


----------



## forever.elise

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3316880
> 
> 
> Monty GM with Green tea frap
> 
> View attachment 3316881
> 
> 
> This isn't mine but it was the lady sitting next to me I asked before I took the pic and tired to make sure the faces where not in there .. Either way it struck up a neat conversation! Ha ha [emoji162][emoji162][emoji162]




I like both the bags! Maybe you sparked her interest to join TPF[emoji6]


----------



## lvmhgirl

My Speedy B25 [emoji162] and a sugar-free, dairy/lactose-free, aspertame-free and *almost* fat-free "butterbeer" frappuccino light [emoji481]






Ingredients:
1 pump frappuccino roast
5 pumps sugar-free caramel
2 pumps sugar-free vanilla
Soy

[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## RMLK

Catching up on some paperwork


----------



## misstrine85

lvmhgirl said:


> My Speedy B25 [emoji162] and a sugar-free, dairy/lactose-free, aspertame-free and *almost* fat-free "butterbeer" frappuccino light [emoji481]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316946
> 
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 pump frappuccino roast
> 5 pumps sugar-free caramel
> 2 pumps sugar-free vanilla
> Soy
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;




Are the sugar-free aspartame-free as well? [emoji4]


----------



## lvmhgirl

misstrine85 said:


> Are the sugar-free aspartame-free as well? [emoji4]




Yes! [emoji7] The sugar-free flavors are made with Splenda (sucralose). 


Sugar-free caramel ingredients:
WATER, NATURAL AND ARTIFICIAL FLAVOR, CELLULOSE GUM (E466), CITRIC ACID (E330), SUCRALOSE (E955), PRESERVATIVE: SODIUM BENZOATE (E211), COLOR: CARAMEL (E150d).


----------



## frivofrugalista

Jaidybug said:


> Drive thru run to pick up a Venti Green Tea Lemonade, with my Epi Speedy 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316632




Been listing for an epi speedy! And that drinks sounds yummy!


----------



## Jaidybug

frivofrugalista said:


> Been listing for an epi speedy! And that drinks sounds yummy!




Thanks, I love the epi leather [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## londonmommy2014

Eva and I at work


----------



## forever.elise

Waiting for class to start with my Favorite MM and a cup of Pike[emoji4]


----------



## LvoemyLV

mmmmmm caramelized honey frappuccino. I wish this was a permanent menu item [emoji7] At least I ate roasted spaghetti squash and tomatoes for a healthy lunch![emoji23][emoji23] it's a rainy day here, so my twice came along.


----------



## APhiJill




----------



## lvlouis

lvmhgirl said:


> My Speedy B25 [emoji162] and a sugar-free, dairy/lactose-free, aspertame-free and *almost* fat-free "butterbeer" frappuccino light [emoji481]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3316946
> 
> 
> Ingredients:
> 1 pump frappuccino roast
> 5 pumps sugar-free caramel
> 2 pumps sugar-free vanilla
> Soy
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;




I'm gonna try this frapp. But when you order what do you call it before changing it? Example vanilla bean or caramel


----------



## lvmhgirl

lvlouis said:


> I'm gonna try this frapp. But when you order what do you call it before changing it? Example vanilla bean or caramel




I just call it a "coffee frappuccino LIGHT with soy", then I say "with only ONE pump frap roast plus 5 pumps sugar-free caramel and 2 pumps sugar free vanilla".

Enjoy! [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Enjoying a beautiful Saturday morning...


----------



## forever.elise

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Enjoying a beautiful Saturday morning...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3318214




[emoji7] I love that little trunk thing! Is it a bookmark? Sorry I can't tell. Really but lovely pieces!


----------



## ChiChi143

Bloomsbury PM & Passion Tango iced tea [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## HandbagDiva354

forever.elise said:


> [emoji7] I love that little trunk thing! Is it a bookmark? Sorry I can't tell. Really but idyl pieces!




Yes it's a bookmark. I purchased it on Etsy [emoji177]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3243280
> 
> 
> Louis Vuitton at Starbucks is my favorite place to see them! I took one to go! This is my monogram ambre bucket!



I had this bag a long time ago. I loved her so.


----------



## lvlouis

lvmhgirl said:


> I just call it a "coffee frappuccino LIGHT with soy", then I say "with only ONE pump frap roast plus 5 pumps sugar-free caramel and 2 pumps sugar free vanilla".
> 
> Enjoy! [emoji4]




Thanks for the info. I can't wait to try it.


----------



## anabg

Sorry. The bag is not LV, which is a fluke because I wear LV 90% of the time. So I added my DE Alexandra wallet to the shot.

I am drinking a caramelized honey latte and eating a chocolate croissant.


----------



## APhiJill

Broke my toe. I had just  left urgent care and wound up wearing a soft boot. I thought it called for a nonfat iced honey latte


----------



## LovingLV81

APhiJill said:


> Broke my toe. I had just  left urgent care and wound up wearing a soft boot. I thought it called for a nonfat iced honey latte




Oh you poor thing !! Hope you heal up soon


----------



## CaliChic

PM at starbucks waiting for a shop to open. Our favorite green tea frappe and the new caramelized honey frappeccino; it was pretty good, not too sickening sweet.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My Starbucks in the car with me and my Stresa.  So glad it has finally taken a break from raining around here!


----------



## Iamminda

anabg said:


> Sorry. The bag is not LV, which is a fluke because I wear LV 90% of the time. So I added my DE Alexandra wallet to the shot.
> 
> I am drinking a caramelized honey latte and eating a chocolate croissant.



Love your B Day (?).


----------



## Purse Junky

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3319525
> 
> My Starbucks in the car with me and my Stresa.  So glad it has finally taken a break from raining around here!


I love, love, love your azur stresa!


----------



## anabg

Iamminda said:


> Love your B Day (?).




Yes! It's a Bal Day.  Thank you!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Purse Junky said:


> I love, love, love your azur stresa!




Thank you! [emoji3][emoji3]


----------



## italianlolita

APhiJill said:


> Broke my toe. I had just  left urgent care and wound up wearing a soft boot. I thought it called for a nonfat iced honey latte




Hugs about your toe! I never knew they had a such thing as a honey latte!


----------



## Grande Latte

You guys have the best photos. I thoroughly enjoy this thread!


----------



## forever.elise

Hey everyone, how was your Monday?! Anyone checked out the LV with your extension cord thread? If not, this is a real thread and you're in for a good laugh if you need one. I suggest starting from the begining.
Warning, do not drink your hot Starbucks beverage while reading that thread- you are bound to spill your coffee laughing!
Also, saw this pic and thought it was PERFECT for our thread!


----------



## forever.elise

APhiJill said:


> Broke my toe. I had just  left urgent care and wound up wearing a soft boot. I thought it called for a nonfat iced honey latte




Hey girl, how is that toe?! [emoji15] I once broke mine walking home from a party over some terrible gravel! Worst part was I broke some really cute shoes![emoji22]


----------



## GearGirly

I love my bag, looks great with the Starbucks decor!


----------



## DLdesign

Ooh that's gorgeous - I love the pink trim!


----------



## meg_in_blue

GearGirly said:


> I love my bag, looks great with the Starbucks decor!
> View attachment 3320996



I don't own a single Damier Ebene piece.  I have never liked the look of it...until they came out with this bag and the pink trim.  I actually really love this look.  So beautiful!


----------



## tinks14

meg_in_blue said:


> i don't own a single damier ebene piece.  I have never liked the look of it...until they came out with this bag and the pink trim.  I actually really love this look.  So beautiful!


+1


----------



## forever.elise

GearGirly said:


> I love my bag, looks great with the Starbucks decor!
> View attachment 3320996




The pink trim is everything to me!!!


----------



## CaliChic

GearGirly said:


> I love my bag, looks great with the Starbucks decor!
> View attachment 3320996




Really love the colors [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## NY2005

Neverfull and a skinny latte


----------



## HandbagDiva354

GearGirly said:


> I love my bag, looks great with the Starbucks decor!
> View attachment 3320996



What's the name of this bag?


----------



## luvspurses

GearGirly said:


> I love my bag, looks great with the Starbucks decor!
> View attachment 3320996


beautiful bag! i agree, looks great at starbucks.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Since I usually forget to take a pic, I did as soon as I got my drink [emoji6] Don't ask why I chose this when it was snowing a little while ago lol


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> Since I usually forget to take a pic, I did as soon as I got my drink [emoji6] Don't ask why I chose this when it was snowing a little while ago lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323817




I LOVE your bag!!! And yummy drink!!!


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> I LOVE your bag!!! And yummy drink!!!




Thank you [emoji5]&#65039; I love mon monos. They feel so special. And I seriously wish these would go away as their seasonal drink soon because I'm completely addicted!


----------



## KCeboKing

GearGirly said:


> I love my bag, looks great with the Starbucks decor!
> View attachment 3320996




Gorgeous!!!!!!! Love that pink!


----------



## APhiJill

forever.elise said:


> Hey girl, how is that toe?! [emoji15] I once broke mine walking home from a party over some terrible gravel! Worst part was I broke some really cute shoes![emoji22]



It's improving thanks. No Zumba for at least 2 weeks. 
I got the ok for the recumbent bike
I woulda been ticked if I messed up good shoes


----------



## Guerabrava

forever.elise said:


> To anyone who sees this thread and is annoyed about me titling it specifically to Starbucks; I'm sorry about that.
> 
> If I had the ability to change the thread title, maybe I would make it, "Your LV and your favorite coffee".
> 
> But I guess if I saw a thread that doesn't appeal to my taste, I would just not participate.
> 
> What I love about the TPF is that you can make a thread about anything you want that has to do with the designer or topic at hand. Not everything will appeal to everyone, but I think it's fun to find groups/clubhouses/threads that _*you*_ find fun.
> 
> I know I'm always in a better mood after I have my Starbucks! Cheers! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


it's a fun thread.


----------



## italianlolita

Got a Honey latte for the first time! Love it! Took it to go so I can stay with my 94 year old grandma while my mom is working. This is my mom's lovely decor with my Damier Ebene Papillion 26


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Citrus green tea Frappuccino with Marylebone GM. 6 mono key Holder in rb in the background.

Wish the weather would stop being bipolar here so I can use my new DA Delightful!


----------



## amstevens714

LvoemyLV said:


> Since I usually forget to take a pic, I did as soon as I got my drink [emoji6] Don't ask why I chose this when it was snowing a little while ago lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323817



Love this!!


----------



## APhiJill

Not Starbucks, but Wawa will do for today


----------



## forever.elise

It's a gorgeous day in PA! Felt like a frappuccino afternoon with Neverfull!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

APhiJill said:


> Not Starbucks, but Wawa will do for today



This style was one of my first LV`s...i loved her so


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Citrus green tea Frappuccino with Marylebone GM. 6 mono key Holder in rb in the background.
> 
> Wish the weather would stop being bipolar here so I can use my new DA Delightful!



Does the citrus green tea frappucino have a lemon flavor?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LvoemyLV said:


> Since I usually forget to take a pic, I did as soon as I got my drink [emoji6] Don't ask why I chose this when it was snowing a little while ago lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3323817



What drink is this?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3329049
> 
> It's a gorgeous day in PA! Felt like a frappuccino afternoon with Neverfull!



What kind of frappucino is this?

Can you tell it's dinnertime


----------



## forever.elise

HandbagDiva354 said:


> What kind of frappucino is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell it's dinnertime




Lol, it's delicious! It's CUPCAKE! Or is it Birthday Cake? Ah, well it's cake something! Lol, just Vanilla and Hazelnut mixed together...they can always make it even if it's not on the current menu. Must try it!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

forever.elise said:


> Lol, it's delicious! It's CUPCAKE! Or is it Birthday Cake? Ah, well it's cake something! Lol, just Vanilla and Hazelnut mixed together...they can always make it even if it's not on the current menu. Must try it!



I`m going to get one NOW! 

I`ll send a pic!


----------



## beige1

Enjoying the USA!


----------



## forever.elise

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I`m going to get one NOW!
> 
> I`ll send a pic!




Please do!!! It's soooo yummy!!!


----------



## forever.elise

beige1 said:


> Enjoying the USA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329124




Welcome! Your day of shopping looks fun with the DE!


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3329049
> 
> It's a gorgeous day in PA! Felt like a frappuccino afternoon with Neverfull!




I agree! It is a gorgeous day in PA! Finally spring weather [emoji253][emoji295]&#65039; I will be going for my frappuccino later!


----------



## LvoemyLV

HandbagDiva354 said:


> What drink is this?




It is the caramelized honey.  Sooo good! I have been drinking it regularly but have been getting nonfat, no whip in an attempt to make it "healthier" lol


----------



## HandbagDiva354

forever.elise said:


> Please do!!! It's soooo yummy!!!




It was yummy![emoji254]


----------



## forever.elise

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It was yummy![emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3329193




Oooo, you got Carmel drizzle! I should ask for that next time!!! It is so yummy! I am in love with your Vernis and cherry! [emoji7] WOW! Gorgeous!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

beige1 said:


> Enjoying the USA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3329124




Welcome![emoji631]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LvoemyLV said:


> It is the caramelized honey.  Sooo good! I have been drinking it regularly but have been getting nonfat, no whip in an attempt to make it "healthier" lol



Thanks! I'll try that one next time!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3329049
> 
> It's a gorgeous day in PA! Felt like a frappuccino afternoon with Neverfull!


Nice sunny day ~ perfect for a NF and Starbucks!  Beautiful patina on your bag.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Does the citrus green tea frappucino have a lemon flavor?


More on the orange side


----------



## forever.elise

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> Nice sunny day ~ perfect for a NF and Starbucks!  Beautiful patina on your bag.




Thank you so much, thank God the weather is only getting better!!! My bag is a little over two years old, and I'm really happy with it. Very comfortable and I'm loving the honey, too[emoji4][emoji120]&#127995;[emoji518][emoji219]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> More on the orange side



Sounds delicious!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

forever.elise said:


> Thank you so much, thank God the weather is only getting better!!! My bag is a little over two years old, and I'm really happy with it. Very comfortable and I'm loving the honey, too[emoji4][emoji120]&#127995;[emoji518][emoji219]


I am feeling the same (about the weather that is.) 
Came back from vacation recently to rain, snow, sleet hail, high winds, you name it!

Now it is finally sunny! (YAY!!!):sunnies
Time to break out the new vachetta!


----------



## cupcakegirl

forever.elise said:


> Hey! It's anything brewed! Even if you order a coffee, finish that and decide you want an ice coffee, yes! Let's say you first got an ice tea, but then want a coffee..yes! Any combination! You just can't get the ice tea that has the fruit in it, or any speciality coffee drink, like a latte or cappuccino. It's great!!!



Oh my gosh, thank you for this info!  I need to start using my gold card perks!  Don't know why it never occurred to me that I can get a refill on my iced coffee.   

BTW, love this thread!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Boofie400 said:


> Stopped for some noms at SB with my RB babies.



That charm is perfect on your bag!!!


----------



## LovingLV81

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It was yummy![emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3329193


Love this !!! So vibrant !!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I brought my tuxedo/black and white/marble home with me.


----------



## forever.elise

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> I am feeling the same (about the weather that is.)
> 
> Came back from vacation recently to rain, snow, sleet hail, high winds, you name it!
> 
> 
> 
> Now it is finally sunny! (YAY!!!):sunnies
> 
> Time to break out the new vachetta!




Yes, finally! You have to post a pic this weekend!!!


----------



## forever.elise

cupcakegirl said:


> Oh my gosh, thank you for this info!  I need to start using my gold card perks!  Don't know why it never occurred to me that I can get a refill on my iced coffee.
> 
> BTW, love this thread!




No problem!!! My neighborhood Starbucks is really friendly and actually take time to know their regulars. They told me about all the perks, and I spread the word![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3329938
> 
> 
> I brought my tuxedo/black and white/marble home with me.




I have never tried these drinks...they sound divine! What's in them?! I love your Alma[emoji7]


----------



## aleen

Sent from my Nexus 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Not technically inside Starbucks but had these 2 yummy cups to go (Roasted Caramel Macchiato and Green Tea Latte) with my oldie but goodie LV Koala in vernis (she's already 10 years old!). I'll be replacing her soon though; just waiting for my SA's call for the availability of the wallet I want.


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> I agree! It is a gorgeous day in PA! Finally spring weather [emoji253][emoji295]&#65039; I will be going for my frappuccino later!




Another beautiful day, today! If you live here you count your blessings when he weather is looking up, right?![emoji23]
Think I want a cupcake frap again today...[emoji497]


----------



## forever.elise

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Not technically inside Starbucks but had these 2 yummy cups to go (Roasted Caramel Macchiato and Green Tea Latte) with my oldie but goodie LV Koala in vernis (she's already 10 years old!). I'll be replacing her soon though; just waiting for my SA's call for the availability of the wallet I want.
> 
> View attachment 3330358




Wow, not bad for 10 years old! Which wallet do you want next?[emoji134]&#127996;[emoji142]&#127996;


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> Another beautiful day, today! If you live here you count your blessings when he weather is looking up, right?![emoji23]
> Think I want a cupcake frap again today...[emoji497]




Why does my Starbucks not know what that is?! 

I am outside of Philly and it is gorgeous!! I am doing some yard work today (YUCK!), but glad to finally have spring.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

forever.elise said:


> Wow, not bad for 10 years old! Which wallet do you want next?[emoji134]&#127996;[emoji142]&#127996;




Thanks! [emoji4] It's the Zippy Compact Wallet NM. I want it in DE but Customer Service says that the DE print is not allocated in our country (Why?&#129300 But anyways, I'm on the waiting list for the Mono. I want to take a look at it first and see if it's love (even if it's Mono) [emoji4]


----------



## SpeedyJC

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It was yummy![emoji254]
> 
> Such a cute pic.
> 
> View attachment 3329193





forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3329049
> 
> It's a gorgeous day in PA! Felt like a frappuccino afternoon with Neverfull!



Very nice. This is making me miss my neverfull. I sold my mono when I got the Jungle NF because I couldnt justify having two  and I never really used it much anymore but now I am wondering if I should have kept it, ugh!  



aleen said:


> View attachment 3330267
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using PurseForum mobile app



Love the MC!


----------



## Bagsnlove

Heading out with a sugar free caramel frap and my new NF on our first warm day!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hot pink 4 key holder & Caramelized honey frapp...
Today is a very good day [emoji254]


----------



## Divalish

Carmelized Honey Frap and Aurore Retiro out on this gorgeous Spring day (finally!).


----------



## forever.elise

Cold Brew, Lulu, and Favorite too![emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## anabg

Beautiful day in NJ.  The starbucks in my town was packed. Out running errands with my new key cles.

Just an iced latte and a turkey and egg whites breakfast sandwich.  They were out of honey lattes!


----------



## luvmy3girls

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3329938
> 
> 
> I brought my tuxedo/black and white/marble home with me.




Is your alma red or pink?


----------



## Rain1984

As I am going through the posts, I see a few bright red wallets that are looking super cute with various LV bags. I might need to look into getting one too.


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Divalish said:


> Carmelized Honey Frap and Aurore Retiro out on this gorgeous Spring day (finally!).




Love the fuchsia [emoji175]


----------



## Bdub

anabg said:


> Beautiful day in NJ.  The starbucks in my town was packed. Out running errands with my new key cles.
> 
> Just an iced latte and a turkey and egg whites breakfast sandwich.  They were out of honey lattes!




Sooo cute!!! I absolutely need this piece in my life soon!


----------



## lho

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3331383
> 
> Cold Brew, Lulu, and Favorite too![emoji173]&#65039;



I &#128156; Cold Brew!


----------



## Katiesmama

My favorite Starbucks is in another favorite, Barnes and noble. And now the Carmel honey frap is my new favorite drink!! And my lovely 6 key got me there this afternoon.


----------



## Elizabethanne14

Vanilla latte and my new Neverfull GM in Pivoine! [emoji175]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3331383
> 
> Cold Brew, Lulu, and Favorite too![emoji173]&#65039;




Lulu and the Favorite are both adorable! [emoji177]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Elizabethanne14 said:


> View attachment 3331964
> 
> 
> 
> Vanilla latte and my new Neverfull GM in Pivoine! [emoji175]




Beautiful! [emoji254]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My morning sugar high...Caramelized Honey Frapp with RB card holder


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My morning sugar high...Caramelized Honey Frapp with RB card holder
> 
> 
> View attachment 3332211



I want to try this frapp!  Twins on the RB pouch -- such a pretty color.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

aleen said:


> View attachment 3330267
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using PurseForum mobile app




I have the same. I need to use her more. Such a beauty [emoji177]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I have the same. I need to use her more. Such a beauty [emoji177]




Try the Honey Frapp at your own risk, they are addictive.[emoji166]


----------



## LvoemyLV

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Try the Honey Frapp at your own risk, they are addictive.[emoji166]




Ugh they definitely are!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

luvmy3girls said:


> Is your alma red or pink?




It is carmine red.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LvoemyLV said:


> Ugh they definitely are!



I think your picture started my addiction!


----------



## LvoemyLV

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I think your picture started my addiction!




I will apologize! They have been my addiction since they came out. I typically don't even drink fraps but these are AMAZING! I will probably get one tonight or tomorrow, I'm not going to lie [emoji23] I get a few a week... Cheaper addiction than LV lol.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LvoemyLV said:


> I will apologize! They have been my addiction since they came out. I typically don't even drink fraps but these are AMAZING! I will probably get one tonight or tomorrow, I'm not going to lie [emoji23] I get a few a week... Cheaper addiction than LV lol.



Don`t apologize ...if only they were calorie free


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> I want to try this frapp!  Twins on the RB pouch -- such a pretty color.



Try the Honey Frapp at your own risk, they are addictive.

This comment was meant for you.
I don`t know how i quoted myself before


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Try the Honey Frapp at your own risk, they are addictive.
> 
> This comment was meant for you.
> I don`t know how i quoted myself before



Ok I won't blame you if I like it a lot .   Just like I can't blame anyone for trying the toffee snickerdoodle cookie!   Lol


----------



## img

It's 81 in Chicago today.  Gorgeous day for an iced coffee with my Alma who has been sleeping since last year!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> Ok I won't blame you if I like it a lot .   Just like I can't blame anyone for trying the toffee snickerdoodle cookie!   Lol



O my that sounds delightful. I'll get one next trip.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

img said:


> It's 81 in Chicago today.  Gorgeous day for an iced coffee with my Alma who has been sleeping since last year!



Beautiful color, perfect for Spring


----------



## LvoemyLV

this is my last frap, I swear! It was my reward so I wanted to make it a good one [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Katiesmama

Img, your Alma is gorgeous! And those Carmelized honey frappes are seriously addictive.


----------



## frivofrugalista

img said:


> It's 81 in Chicago today.  Gorgeous day for an iced coffee with my Alma who has been sleeping since last year!




Beautiful pair!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

img said:


> It's 81 in Chicago today.  Gorgeous day for an iced coffee with my Alma who has been sleeping since last year!







LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3332606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my last frap, I swear! It was my reward so I wanted to make it a good one [emoji23][emoji23]




Both just beautiful!!


----------



## img

Katiesmama said:


> Img, your Alma is gorgeous! And those Carmelized honey frappes are seriously addictive.



Thank you!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LvoemyLV said:


> View attachment 3332606
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is my last frap, I swear!



I say that each time then I keep making excuses to get another frappe.  My excuse today is I need a frappe so I can take a picture of it with my pochette metis so we can be bag and frappe twins


----------



## img

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Both just beautiful!!





frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful pair!





HandbagDiva354 said:


> Beautiful color, perfect for Spring



Thank you!  It was such a pretty day!


----------



## LvoemyLV

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I say that each time then I keep making excuses to get another frappe.  My excuse today is I need a frappe so I can take a picture of it with my pochette metis so we can be bag and frappe twins




Lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23] that is a pretty good excuse. You might be right, now I got an email saying 25% off mocha frappes the next few days!


----------



## anthrosphere

My beautiful Courtney enjoying some white chocolate frappe with me on this gorgeous Tuesday.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

anthrosphere said:


> My beautiful Courtney enjoying some white chocolate frappe with me on this gorgeous Tuesday.



What a beauty!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I finally get to join the club! I haven't been to Starbucks in a while, but I was out & about today and decided to finally try the Caramelized Honey Iced Latte. YUM. Here it is with my Mono Galliera PM.


----------



## AllthingsLV




----------



## Iamminda

LolaCalifornia said:


> I finally get to join the club! I haven't been to Starbucks in a while, but I was out & about today and decided to finally try the Caramelized Honey Iced Latte. YUM. Here it is with my Mono Galliera PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333602



The Galliera is such a pretty bag and I got to try this drink.


----------



## forever.elise

Took my Starbucks Togo. It's so nice outside and wanted to read in the sunshine[emoji274]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Such a perfect match...[emoji177]


----------



## anthrosphere

HandbagDiva354 said:


> What a beauty!



Thank you!!



HandbagDiva354 said:


> Such a perfect match...[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334434



Sooo cute and yummy! Both the cake pop and your adorable coin purse looks good enough to eat.


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Such a perfect match...[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334434



Indeed a perfect match.  I have always wanted to try a cake pop but usually get distracted by other high calorie pastries (lol).  Twinnies with the RB pouch (except mine is the older model).


----------



## LolaCalifornia

LolaCalifornia said:


> I finally get to join the club! I haven't been to Starbucks in a while, but I was out & about today and decided to finally try the Caramelized Honey Iced Latte. YUM. Here it is with my Mono Galliera PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333602


Thank you! It's definitely a comfy bag, which is a plus for me!

I wasn't sure I'd like the drink because I'm not a huge caramel fan, but it is amazing! The caramel & honey are subtle-- it's my new favorite!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3334214
> 
> Took my Starbucks Togo. It's so nice outside and wanted to read in the sunshine[emoji274]


I love reading outdoors! It looks so pretty there... nice, sunny day. 



HandbagDiva354 said:


> Such a perfect match...[emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3334434


I love the matching pink!! Did you like the cake pop? I've never tried one...


----------



## pink_macaron

Having my panini and my fave drink Ice green tea latte with my Mom and Alma..&#10084;


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LolaCalifornia said:


> I love the matching pink!! Did you like the cake pop? I've never tried one...




The cake pop is good![emoji108]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> Ok I won't blame you if I like it a lot .   Just like I can't blame anyone for trying the toffee snickerdoodle cookie!   Lol




Tried the Toffeedoodle cookie...it was so good I almost forgot to take the picture.[emoji253]


----------



## forever.elise

LolaCalifornia said:


> I love reading outdoors! It looks so pretty there... nice, sunny day.




Thank you, yes it was actually too lovely I had to save the reading for later and just enjoy he view[emoji566]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lulu and the Favorite are both adorable! [emoji177]


Thank you, she loves her shot of whipped cream just as much!





lho said:


> I [emoji171] Cold Brew!



I usually take my coffee hot, but it was just too warm outside and I needed to give in to something chilled![emoji41]


----------



## forever.elise

I tried multi quoting everyone, but it didn't work and took up an entire page ([emoji13]) so this comment is for all the lovey LVs and their perfect Starbucks combination!          SERIOUS EYE CANDY![emoji102][emoji504][emoji497]


----------



## APhiJill

My post dentist appointment drink


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Tried the Toffeedoodle cookie...it was so good I almost forgot to take the picture.[emoji253]
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3335745



Glad you tried it and loved it.  Someone else on this thread introduced me to this delightful treat.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

LolaCalifornia said:


> I finally get to join the club! I haven't been to Starbucks in a while, but I was out & about today and decided to finally try the Caramelized Honey Iced Latte. YUM. Here it is with my Mono Galliera PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3333602




Love the Galliera! I asked if the Starbucks here in my country offers Caramelized Honey (bec. I'm intrigued by its popularity there) but unfortunately, they don't [emoji19] When I asked the barista, she looked at me like I have 3 heads! Oh well, maybe they'll offer it here in the future. Enjoy your great bag and great coffee! [emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

One of my favorite Baristas died last night of a heart attack. He was the hardest worker, and made me smile every single day. He was only 54. Just thought I would share this special cup for him.


----------



## anabg

That is terrible. 54 is still very young.


----------



## Sunna

My Metis Hobo,(and her friend Longchamp), at Starbucks at Oslo Airport today


----------



## Ludmilla

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3338412
> 
> One of my favorite Baristas died last night of a heart attack. He was the hardest worker, and made me smile every single day. He was only 54. Just thought I would share this special cup for him.




Oh wow. I am so sorry. This is very sad. I hear of so many middle aged men dying of a sudden heart attack lately. [emoji17]


----------



## Aliluvlv

I had to contribute to this great thread (my 2 greatest addictions)!  I love seeing everyone's beauties, it's helping me decide what my first LV bag purchase will be when I pop over to Paris this summer for a day trip during my week in London.  I just joined the forum and it's been incredibly helpful!  Pretty sure my mini pochette will have a new home inside a Speedy B 25 in DE


----------



## forever.elise

anabg said:


> That is terrible. 54 is still very young.







Ludmilla said:


> Oh wow. I am so sorry. This is very sad. I hear of so many middle aged men dying of a sudden heart attack lately. [emoji17]




Yes, stress really is the number one killer. He ran around like a maniac (he was the manager) and was always on top of everything. We must take it one day at a time. People are workaholics in the US, it's a sad culture.


----------



## lvmk

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3338412
> 
> One of my favorite Baristas died last night of a heart attack. He was the hardest worker, and made me smile every single day. He was only 54. Just thought I would share this special cup for him.


Wow... I'm so sorry for your loss...


----------



## forever.elise

lvmk said:


> Wow... I'm so sorry for your loss...




Aw thanks. He will be missed by many.


----------



## amstevens714

forever.elise said:


> Yes, stress really is the number one killer. He ran around like a maniac (he was the manager) and was always on top of everything. We must take it one day at a time. People are workaholics in the US, it's a sad culture.




Yes - the amount of stress people are under is ridiculous. I have many friends who have lost their fathers to heart attacks in their 50s and these are healthy men. It's so scary!


----------



## forever.elise

Don't have my coffee in the pic, but had to use both my hands to take it.
Last week of classes...finals next week[emoji13]


----------



## forever.elise

amstevens714 said:


> Yes - the amount of stress people are under is ridiculous. I have many friends who have lost their fathers to heart attacks in their 50s and these are healthy men. It's so scary!




Yes, it's really sad. Everyone needs to take moments for themselves. This stress is scary...


----------



## LVGLITTER

What if I like Dutch Bros more? Can I still post?


----------



## forever.elise

LVGLITTER said:


> What if I like Dutch Bros more? Can I still post?




Of course!!! Even if your poison is a martini! We don't discriminate on whatever is our fix![emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji483]


----------



## LVGLITTER

forever.elise said:


> Of course!!! Even if your poison is a martini! We don't discriminate on whatever is our fix![emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji483]


I like how you think![emoji1] [emoji173]


----------



## forever.elise

LVGLITTER said:


> I like how you think![emoji1] [emoji173]




What is Dutch Bros?! I want to know![emoji134]&#127996;


----------



## LVGLITTER

forever.elise said:


> What is Dutch Bros?! I want to know![emoji134]&#127996;


It's small Westcoast company with a young hip demographic, but that's fun sometimes. I'm from the Pacific Northwest originally so I like to support them. That said, I hung out at the original flagship location of Starbucks way way back when... so I still love them too!

Dutch is just the it place nowadays with the younger demographic in our area, the cool hang out and has a really fun Seattle 80's/90's vibe....which was my hangout during the Nirvana days...it's nice to feel that energy again.


----------



## forever.elise

LVGLITTER said:


> It's small Westcoast company with a young hip demographic, but that's fun sometimes. I'm from the Pacific Northwest originally so I like to support them. That said, I hung out at the original flagship location of Starbucks way way back when... so I still love them too!
> 
> Dutch is just the it place nowadays with the younger demographic in our area, the cool hang out and has a really fun Seattle 80's/90's vibe....which was my hangout during the Nirvana days...it's nice to feel that energy again.




Ahhh, omg! Love 90s music! Nothing can compare! It sounds awesome, please post pics![emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## LVGLITTER

forever.elise said:


> Ahhh, omg! Love 90s music! Nothing can compare! It sounds awesome, please post pics![emoji120]&#127995;


The next time I head there I'll make sure to take some pics!  and they all love my crazy Dr. Martens...like how Starbucks used to be lol!


----------



## LVGLITTER

LVGLITTER said:


> The next time I head there I'll make sure to take some pics!  and they all love my crazy Dr. Martens...like how Starbucks used to be lol!











Me and my docs lol!


----------



## Ludmilla

LVGLITTER said:


> Me and my docs lol!




Your docs are awesome! I love my docs and have several of them. [emoji4]


----------



## LVGLITTER

Ludmilla said:


> Your docs are awesome! I love my docs and have several of them. [emoji4]


I think my addiction to docs rivals my bag addiction lol!
I have hijacked this thread and need to let you all get back to the topic at hand. I thank you all for allowing me to go off topic for a bit  xoxo


----------



## GearGirly




----------



## PuccaNGaru

I am in love with my new Rosalie!!! I've finally found my small wallet where cards AND 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
cash (folded only once, in half) will fit. Been trying to downsize and stopped using my Sarah wallet. Rosalie is just perfect!!


----------



## amstevens714

GearGirly said:


> View attachment 3340295




This bag is really growing on me!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

PuccaNGaru said:


> I am in love with my new Rosalie!!! I've finally found my small wallet where cards AND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cash (folded only once, in half) will fit. Been trying to downsize and stopped using my Sarah wallet. Rosalie is just perfect!!



So cute. I wanted this too but couldn't justify it since I already have an Emilie in RB. To comfort myself I bought a clemence wallet in Hot Pink


----------



## Iamminda

PuccaNGaru said:


> I am in love with my new Rosalie!!! I've finally found my small wallet where cards AND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3340554
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cash (folded only once, in half) will fit. Been trying to downsize and stopped using my Sarah wallet. Rosalie is just perfect!!



So cute -- love pink.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Sooo Starbucks decided to come out with a birthday cake frap 4 days before my birthday?!! And bonus- 1/2 price happy hour!!!! They do love me [emoji171]!!  Awesome timing! Sadly, it's not as good as caramelized honey [emoji22]
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
and I'm not going to lie, I honestly dragged my kids out in the pouring rain just to get one of these during happy hour. I made it up to them with a butterfly cookie lol[emoji23]


----------



## luvspurses

LvoemyLV said:


> Sooo Starbucks decided to come out with a birthday cake frap 4 days before my birthday?!! And bonus- 1/2 price happy hour!!!! They do love me [emoji171]!!  Awesome timing! Sadly, it's not as good as caramelized honey [emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm not going to lie, I honestly dragged my kids out in the pouring rain just to get one of these during happy hour. I made it up to them with a butterfly cookie lol[emoji23]


wow that looks fabulous. the pink, it's just like rose ballerine! so is it strawberry?? i want one.... and it looks amazing with your little cles : )


----------



## LvoemyLV

luvspurses said:


> wow that looks fabulous. the pink, it's just like rose ballerine! so is it strawberry?? i want one.... and it looks amazing with your little cles : )




It's actually just regular whipped cream tinted pink...I think. It doesn't taste like anything different. Strawberry would have been good! I love my DA cles! Thank you


----------



## PuccaNGaru

HandbagDiva354 said:


> So cute. I wanted this too but couldn't justify it since I already have an Emilie in RB. To comfort myself I bought a clemence wallet in Hot Pink



Ooh, I bet the hot pink interior is just divine! I love hot pink, too!! Congrats.


----------



## Iamminda

LvoemyLV said:


> Sooo Starbucks decided to come out with a birthday cake frap 4 days before my birthday?!! And bonus- 1/2 price happy hour!!!! They do love me [emoji171]!!  Awesome timing! Sadly, it's not as good as caramelized honey [emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm not going to lie, I honestly dragged my kids out in the pouring rain just to get one of these during happy hour. I made it up to them with a butterfly cookie lol[emoji23]



That drink looks so good -- too bad it's not as good as the caramelized honey.  I haven't been to Starbucks in awhile --  there are all these drinks I want to try.  I have that same beautiful cles --it's my only DA item.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Iamminda said:


> That drink looks so good -- too bad it's not as good as the caramelized honey.  I haven't been to Starbucks in awhile --  there are all these drinks I want to try.  I have that same beautiful cles --it's my only DA item.




I have a DA neverfull and pochette, but have been eyeing the cles for a while. Finally I saw it when I was out and had to grab it. I love DA, but have yet to find another style bag in it that I love. Starbucks is my downfall. They just opened one right down from my house and it has been not good for me lol.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LvoemyLV said:


> Sooo Starbucks decided to come out with a birthday cake frap 4 days before my birthday?!! And bonus- 1/2 price happy hour!!!! They do love me [emoji171]!!  Awesome timing! Sadly, it's not as good as caramelized honey [emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm not going to lie, I honestly dragged my kids out in the pouring rain just to get one of these during happy hour. I made it up to them with a butterfly cookie lol[emoji23]



I had one a few weeks ago but mine didn't have pink...
Maybe it was cupcake instead of birthday cake...:sunnies

I'm gaining weight trying all these yummy drinks and treats. I'm going to ban myself from Starbucks and this thread!


----------



## LvoemyLV

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had one a few weeks ago but mine didn't have pink...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gaining weight trying all these yummy drinks and treats. I'm going to ban myself from Starbucks and this thread!




Haha! Me too!!! I just told hubby after my birthday and Mother's Day I am soo done!! No more junk lol


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LvoemyLV said:


> Haha! Me too!!! I just told hubby after my birthday and Mother's Day I am soo done!! No more junk lol



This thread is fueling my 2 worse addictions LV and Starbucks
...I need to start an LV/Starbucks addiction support thread.


My name is HandbagDiva354 and I am an LV/Starbucks addict...

They say admitting you have a problem is the first step towards recovery


----------



## LvoemyLV

HandbagDiva354 said:


> This thread is fueling my 2 worse addictions LV and Starbucks
> 
> ...I need to start an LV/Starbucks addiction support thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is HandbagDiva354 and I am an LV/Starbucks addict...
> 
> 
> 
> They say admitting you have a problem is the first step towards recovery




I'll be first member of that group! Sign me up!


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I had one a few weeks ago but mine didn't have pink...
> Maybe it was cupcake instead of birthday cake...:sunnies
> 
> I'm gaining weight trying all these yummy drinks and treats. I'm going to ban myself from Starbucks and this thread!



+1 on the weight gain part (lol).  I am trying to go maybe once a month starting in May. But I am behind in trying all these new drinks and food (someone had a picture of a yummy sandwich).


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LvoemyLV said:


> I'll be first member of that group! Sign me up!



Ok.I just signed u up.

Now repeat after me:
My name is LvoemyLV  and I'm an LV/Starbucks addict

:banned:


----------



## LvoemyLV

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Ok.I just signed u up.
> 
> 
> 
> Now repeat after me:
> 
> My name is LvoemyLV  and I'm an LV/Starbucks addict
> 
> 
> 
> :banned:




My name is Lvoemylv and I have a problem. I am a Starbucks and purse addict and need a lot of help. I need to delete my Starbucks app and block the emails. I also need to move far away from all Starbucks. I have been doing better with my LV habit recently, but that is only because I am on a preorder haha! Oops! I should *lose* my SAs number from my phone.


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> Sooo Starbucks decided to come out with a birthday cake frap 4 days before my birthday?!! And bonus- 1/2 price happy hour!!!! They do love me [emoji171]!!  Awesome timing! Sadly, it's not as good as caramelized honey [emoji22]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3341332
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I'm not going to lie, I honestly dragged my kids out in the pouring rain just to get one of these during happy hour. I made it up to them with a butterfly cookie lol[emoji23]




WAIT, when is your birthday?!?! Sunday or Monday?! Mine is Sunday, May 1!!!!! And I LOVE that birthday cake frap! I can't wait to get one on my birthday[emoji134]&#127996;I LOVE your DA Cles!


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> Haha! Me too!!! I just told hubby after my birthday and Mother's Day I am soo done!! No more junk lol







HandbagDiva354 said:


> This thread is fueling my 2 worse addictions LV and Starbucks
> 
> ...I need to start an LV/Starbucks addiction support thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is HandbagDiva354 and I am an LV/Starbucks addict...
> 
> 
> 
> They say admitting you have a problem is the first step towards recovery







Iamminda said:


> +1 on the weight gain part (lol).  I am trying to go maybe once a month starting in May. But I am behind in trying all these new drinks and food (someone had a picture of a yummy sandwich).




Nooooo, please my Starbucks lovers, don't leave me here alone! I will miss you![emoji134]&#127996;[emoji22]
Listen, you just gotta change your menu items! Make the Frap a once a month treat! And start trying to just drink the brewed coffee or tea! That's actually HOW I lost weight!!! I drank a lot of coffee, tea, not too much sugar and cream. It actually helps when you're feeling hungry!!! Just drink coffee!!! For me, I know it important to eat normally, but I binge eat when I want to give in...and it's usually when I'm watching BravoTV. Lol[emoji136]&#127996;
I want to try and lose some weight, too...like 10 pounds for the summer...This is my last week of classes, and finals next week, then I GRADUATE on Saturday!!![emoji134]&#127996; I hope to get in the gym once I'm done with all this work[emoji17][emoji432]


----------



## lvmhgirl

[emoji12] LOL - almost done with my drink but here's a quick pic:



[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## forever.elise

lvmhgirl said:


> [emoji12] LOL - almost done with my drink but here's a quick pic:
> View attachment 3341502
> 
> 
> [emoji173]&#65039;




Oooo, I love your wallet and little Pochette! Does your wallet fit inside?


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> WAIT, when is your birthday?!?! Sunday or Monday?! Mine is Sunday, May 1!!!!! And I LOVE that birthday cake frap! I can't wait to get one on my birthday[emoji134]&#127996;I LOVE your DA Cles!




Lol! It's May 2nd! So nice of Starbucks to make them just for us for our birthdays!!! [emoji512][emoji513][emoji324] That was the first time I ever had one too. I might celebrate with fraps a few times this weekend haha! I originally wasn't sure about the DA cles. It's the newer version, apparently, and yes it's a little bigger, but the zipper doesn't go all the way to the end. So I lose bobby pins now since I keep some in there while adjusting to my bob hair cut [emoji23]


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> Lol! It's May 2nd! So nice of Starbucks to make them just for us for our birthdays!!! [emoji512][emoji513][emoji324] That was the first time I ever had one too. I might celebrate with fraps a few times this weekend haha! I originally wasn't sure about the DA cles. It's the newer version, apparently, and yes it's a little bigger, but the zipper doesn't go all the way to the end. So I lose bobby pins now since I keep some in there while adjusting to my bob hair cut [emoji23]




Awww, we are both a Taurus!!![emoji750]&#65039; Do you have plans for your birthday this weekend?! If you lived near me, I would buy you a drink! And I don't mean a Frap![emoji12] [emoji483][emoji485][emoji481]
I didn't know they made a new design for the Cles! I bought one about 2 years ago, so not sure if I have a new or old version. Yours is super pretty.


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> Nooooo, please my Starbucks lovers, don't leave me here alone! I will miss you![emoji134]&#127996;[emoji22]
> Listen, you just gotta change your menu items! Make the Frap a once a month treat! And start trying to just drink the brewed coffee or tea! That's actually HOW I lost weight!!! I drank a lot of coffee, tea, not too much sugar and cream. It actually helps when you're feeling hungry!!! Just drink coffee!!! For me, I know it important to eat normally, but I binge eat when I want to give in...and it's usually when I'm watching BravoTV. Lol[emoji136]&#127996;
> I want to try and lose some weight, too...like 10 pounds for the summer...This is my last week of classes, and finals next week, then I GRADUATE on Saturday!!![emoji134]&#127996; I hope to get in the gym once I'm done with all this work[emoji17][emoji432]




I think you are right. The only thing I really need to cut out are the specialty coffees. Normally I drink a black iced coffee with caramel. I know it still has sugar, but it really does curb appetite. I also just recently started up on my detox teas and hot green tea during the night instead of snacking. My downfall can be munching while watching Netflix (oh yes, another addiction! I'm in deep!!! Now I'm half way through Breaking Bad and Madmen). I will definitely be cutting back on the Starbucks specialty drinks though. 

Good luck in finals and congrats on your upcoming graduation!!! I am anxious to see if you still get that artsy [emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> I think you are right. The only thing I really need to cut out are the specialty coffees. Normally I drink a black iced coffee with caramel. I know it still has sugar, but it really does curb appetite. I also just recently started up on my detox teas and hot green tea during the night instead of snacking. My downfall can be munching while watching Netflix (oh yes, another addiction! I'm in deep!!! Now I'm half way through Breaking Bad and Madmen). I will definitely be cutting back on the Starbucks specialty drinks though.
> 
> Good luck in finals and congrats on your upcoming graduation!!! I am anxious to see if you still get that artsy [emoji7]




Aw, thank you! What do you think of the bag? Do you have it? I've always wanted it...the only thing I'm worried about is that it's a bag that has passed its time of hype since its 6 years old now, but on another note, it makes me think that the bag is here to stay? And that makes me want it more...ugh, I just don't want to buy a bag that will get discontinued. It didn't make the list this year, and I'm hoping it won't next. I wanted the Alma...but I started to realize it was just a crush, and what I really wanted was a monogram hobo (but not a Delightful fan).


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> Aw, thank you! What do you think of the bag? Do you have it? I've always wanted it...the only thing I'm worried about is that it's a bag that has passed its time of hype since its 6 years old now, but on another note, it makes me think that the bag is here to stay? And that makes me want it more...ugh, I just don't want to buy a bag that will get discontinued. It didn't make the list this year, and I'm hoping it won't next. I wanted the Alma...but I started to realize it was just a crush, and what I really wanted was a monogram hobo (but not a Delightful fan).




I don't have it. I have the Metis hobo and had a hard time deciding between the two. I was definitely disappointed when the Metis hobo was discontinued 6 months after I bought it, so I understand.  I didn't care for the delightful either. I tried it and it was not the same. I like the lining of the artsy and Metis. The reason I decided on the Metis was because I wear a thick coat in winter and can't do arm carry with 2 little kids. The artsy is the only mono hobo I really like right now. The melie is growing on me, but I just don't love it. I don't like a hobo that has to be folded a specific way. The artsy handle makes the bag, it's stunning!!


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> I don't have it. I have the Metis hobo and had a hard time deciding between the two. I was definitely disappointed when the Metis hobo was discontinued 6 months after I bought it, so I understand.  I didn't care for the delightful either. I tried it and it was not the same. I like the lining of the artsy and Metis. The reason I decided on the Metis was because I wear a thick coat in winter and can't do arm carry with 2 little kids. The artsy is the only mono hobo I really like right now. The melie is growing on me, but I just don't love it. I don't like a hobo that has to be folded a specific way. The artsy handle makes the bag, it's stunning!!




Ah, yes...I completely agree with everything you said! I also wanted the Metis Hobo! I have no idea why they thought the Melie would replace it...[emoji19] I just don't like the bag...the built in luggage tag is a little weird to me, and the zippers all around? I've seen it on people and think it looks good on them...must be one of those bags you think can look good on other people but would not want it for yourself.
The Metis looked so classy, elegant, chic, and rich! Ah, I love the way it looks on people. [emoji7] It's also a very classic design, so like the Artsy, I don't think it's going to look dated. I do think the Melie runs that risk, though...
And yes, the Artsy handle does make the bag...sigh, I can't wait to see it...and then buy it![emoji56][emoji120]&#127995;


----------



## lvmhgirl

forever.elise said:


> Oooo, I love your wallet and little Pochette! Does your wallet fit inside?




Thanks! [emoji173]&#65039; No, the wallet doesn't fit inside the mini pochette. They are about the same size. I use these in smaller bags like my mini backpack.


----------



## superwoolu

HandbagDiva354 said:


> This thread is fueling my 2 worse addictions LV and Starbucks
> 
> ...I need to start an LV/Starbucks addiction support thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My name is HandbagDiva354 and I am an LV/Starbucks addict...
> 
> 
> 
> They say admitting you have a problem is the first step towards recovery




You're only an addict if you accumulate those 125 stars in a couple of days after their reward program change! [emoji23][emoji23] also I think the term addict is relative... As long as I buy less than the other person I'm still less addicted than they are *in denial &#128580;*


----------



## LvoemyLV

superwoolu said:


> You're only an addict if you accumulate those 125 stars in a couple of days after their reward program change! [emoji23][emoji23] also I think the term addict is relative... As long as I buy less than the other person I'm still less addicted than they are *in denial &#128580;*




Oh then I'm an addict  I started with 22 stars, I am at 119....


----------



## superwoolu

LvoemyLV said:


> Oh then I'm an addict  I started with 22 stars, I am at 119....




I'm going to certify you as an addict..... [emoji43][emoji43][emoji43]


----------



## miumiu2046

My  monogram cherry Twice / Twinset bag with my caramel macchiato at work. [emoji16]. Heard about this bag being discontinued and so glad I got one!


----------



## kprince

Zippy compact wallet and vanilla iced coffee!


----------



## princessxjp

Kaoli said:


> I found two photos of my phone with my LV & starbucks  but not taken at starbucks [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242268
> View attachment 3242270



That laduree looks so good!! lol


----------



## anthrosphere

Here is my cherry Blossoms pochette and passion tea lemonade.


----------



## merekat703

Birthday frappachino


----------



## llovescuteshoes

merekat703 said:


> Birthday frappachino




Happy birthday!! [emoji324][emoji512]


----------



## llovescuteshoes

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my cherry Blossoms pochette and passion tea lemonade.




I love passion tea + murakami [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## NurseAnn

merekat703 said:


> Birthday frappachino




Oh my gosh.  Perfect set.  My favorite mon mono colors!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

miumiu2046 said:


> View attachment 3342164
> 
> 
> My  monogram cherry Twice / Twinset bag with my caramel macchiato at work. [emoji16]. Heard about this bag being discontinued and so glad I got one!



Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

kprince said:


> Zippy compact wallet and vanilla iced coffee!



I've always adored this wallet


----------



## HandbagDiva354

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my cherry Blossoms pochette and passion tea lemonade.



So cute!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

merekat703 said:


> Birthday frappachino



I want these colors on mine but I heard that the pink will bleed into the white


----------



## acjoy

MarraC said:


> I met my friend in Starbucks in London selfridges. We put them together hoping they would make baby speedies. And no there was no alcohol in our coffee we were just in a silly mood
> 
> View attachment 3242664



OMG LoVe the speedy's


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Late Saturday night treat. Birthday frap. Not impressed 

But, i love my Pochette Metis still!!!


----------



## LvoemyLV

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Late Saturday night treat. Birthday frap. Not impressed
> 
> But, i love my Pochette Metis still!!!




I wasn't impressed really either  I love your PM though! I've been using mine today too!


----------



## Bdub

Anyone that lives in Tampa bay would agree with me!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

LvoemyLV said:


> I wasn't impressed really either  I love your PM though! I've been using mine today too!


I was really excited and now i feel like i wasted my cheat treat this weekend. I love sweet but it was way too sweet without any depth. 

I hope youre loving the PM!


----------



## JoeyLouis

anthrosphere said:


> Here is my cherry Blossoms pochette and passion tea lemonade.




Cute! I loved this LV era.


----------



## anthrosphere

JoeyLouis said:


> Cute! I loved this LV era.





llovescuteshoes said:


> I love passion tea + murakami [emoji173]&#65039;



Thank you both!! Murakami was certainly a genius and I am so excited to own this bag and the Courtney. LV was never the same without him now.


----------



## lcy32

My beautiful Speedy 30 DE at Dublin airport waiting to fly home to my gorgeous DD x


----------



## Ludmilla

lcy32 said:


> View attachment 3344044
> 
> 
> My beautiful Speedy 30 DE at Dublin airport waiting to fly home to my gorgeous DD x




Have a good trip!


----------



## merekat703

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I want these colors on mine but I heard that the pink will bleed into the white


No bleeding on mine. I got it in 2013.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Stopped by Starbucks in my favorite store ... Target!


----------



## forever.elise

beyondtheoldme said:


> Stopped by Starbucks in my favorite store ... Target!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3344348




[emoji7]your Speedy B is soooo pretty!!!!


----------



## MarraC

acjoy said:


> OMG LoVe the speedy's




Thanks we like the same bags but tend to get them in different materials.


----------



## Iamminda

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Late Saturday night treat. Birthday frap. Not impressed
> 
> But, i love my Pochette Metis still!!!



Cute PM.  I was so excited about trying the birthday cake Frap and now I am wondering if I should try the other new drink (caramelized honey latte) first.  Don't want to waste those calories (lol).


----------



## forever.elise

Woohoo! Got the Birthday Cake Frap on my Birthday!!! It's soooo good! And free![emoji87][emoji12]


----------



## anabg

Oh no. I don't normally order fraps because of the calories and because they are too sweet. But I was about to order the Happy Birthday Frap today and the lady in front of me made a derogatory comment about it and then look at me and laughed. So I did not order it. I ordered a caramel iced latte instead.


----------



## anabg

Ugh. I hate it when my pics turn sideways.


----------



## beyondtheoldme

forever.elise said:


> [emoji7]your Speedy B is soooo pretty!!!!




Thank you!


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3344439
> 
> Woohoo! Got the Birthday Cake Frap on my Birthday!!! It's soooo good! And free![emoji87][emoji12]




Happy birthday!!! I am saving my free drink for on my birthday tomorrow lol. Enjoy your frap and hope you have an awesome day!! [emoji324][emoji324]


----------



## deb68nc

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3344439
> 
> Woohoo! Got the Birthday Cake Frap on my Birthday!!! It's soooo good! And free![emoji87][emoji12]




Happy birthday to you...and can't wait to see your new artsy next week!!! [emoji7]


----------



## Bagsnlove

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3344439
> 
> Woohoo! Got the Birthday Cake Frap on my Birthday!!! It's soooo good! And free![emoji87][emoji12]




Happy Birthday! Enjoy your bday frap! Btw, love reading your posts!


----------



## BellaCC

Passion tea lemonade, even though it was freezing today, with my RB Zippy.


----------



## Iamminda

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3344547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passion tea lemonade, even though it was freezing today, with my RB Zippy.



Gorgeous RB!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

anabg said:


> Oh no. I don't normally order fraps because of the calories and because they are too sweet. But I was about to order the Happy Birthday Frap today and the lady in front of me made a derogatory comment about it and then look at me and laughed. So I did not order it. I ordered a caramel iced latte instead.




That was rude of her! I would have ordered it just to spite her! And I don't even like fraps because I like my coffee to have a STRONG coffee taste! But I would have done it anyway... LOL


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Trying the s'mores frap for the first time. Thought I'd splurge as I usually get non fat and no whip. This is delishious! Don't have a LV bag with me, but I do have some slgs.


----------



## anabg

LolaCalifornia said:


> That was rude of her! I would have ordered it just to spite her! And I don't even like fraps because I like my coffee to have a STRONG coffee taste! But I would have done it anyway... LOL




I know...  I am a wimp and hate awkward moments..  She let her 8 year old order one but made it a point to say she thought it was disgusting... So why order one for your kid and kill the mood for the people behind you?  &#129300;


----------



## Havanese 28

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3344439
> 
> Woohoo! Got the Birthday Cake Frap on my Birthday!!! It's soooo good! And free![emoji87][emoji12]


It looks scrumptious!  Have a wonderful birthday and enjoy your frappe!


----------



## jojoluvspurses

My Totally and I in Starbucks on a beautiful Sunday taking advantage of the half off all frappes!!


----------



## beyondtheoldme

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3344439
> 
> Woohoo! Got the Birthday Cake Frap on my Birthday!!! It's soooo good! And free![emoji87][emoji12]




Happy Birthday!


----------



## missconvy

jojoluvspurses said:


> View attachment 3344774
> 
> 
> My Totally and I in Starbucks on a beautiful Sunday taking advantage of the half off all frappes!!




I just ordered this charm! It looks great on DE!!!


----------



## blue-diva

My Empriente Speedy at Starbucks &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Iamminda said:


> Cute PM.  I was so excited about trying the birthday cake Frap and now I am wondering if I should try the other new drink (caramelized honey latte) first.  Don't want to waste those calories (lol).


I had the carmelized honey latte couple of weeks back. So good. Havent tried it in frap form. But, that flavor is sold out now


----------



## jojoluvspurses

missconvy said:


> I just ordered this charm! It looks great on DE!!!


Thx! I wasn't sure how it would look cause I previously had a hot pink fur ball as a charm! But I love pink!&#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57342;&#55357;&#56845;


----------



## Iamminda

blue-diva said:


> My Empriente Speedy at Starbucks &#10084;&#65039;



Gorgeous speedy!  



LVCoffeeAddict said:


> I had the carmelized honey latte couple of weeks back. So good. Havent tried it in frap form. But, that flavor is sold out now



Thanks for the heads up -- guess I waited to long to try that drink 



PuccaNGaru said:


> Trying the s'mores frap for the first time. Thought I'd splurge as I usually get non fat and no whip. This is delishious! Don't have a LV bag with me, but I do have some slgs.
> View attachment 3344641



So glad they brought back the s'more Frap -- loved it when I had it last year.  I know what I am getting next time I go .


----------



## caJan4

Kaoli said:


> I found two photos of my phone with my LV & starbucks  but not taken at starbucks [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242268
> View attachment 3242270


Totally sweet photograph!  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## caJan4

MDNA said:


> I didn't know Starbucks only sell coffee.
> 
> Moving on... Here's my W PM tote and the delicious venti iced coffee with three pumps of hazelnut, lots of half & half and raw sugar


Thank you for sharing....Gorgeous bag and yummy beverage too!


----------



## caJan4

forever.elise said:


> To anyone who sees this thread and is annoyed about me titling it specifically to Starbucks; I'm sorry about that.
> 
> If I had the ability to change the thread title, maybe I would make it, "Your LV and your favorite coffee".
> 
> But I guess if I saw a thread that doesn't appeal to my taste, I would just not participate.
> 
> What I love about the TPF is that you can make a thread about anything you want that has to do with the designer or topic at hand. Not everything will appeal to everyone, but I think it's fun to find groups/clubhouses/threads that _*you*_ find fun.
> 
> I know I'm always in a better mood after I have my Starbucks! Cheers! [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;



You're sweet to write this. 

IMO-STBX isn't solely about  coffee, rather it's also about a culture that was developed so people have a place to go, gather, engage one another, actually verbally communicate and perhaps meet new people. I personally have 14 friends who met each other at STBX and got married!

I would argue that quite possibly STBX is filling the void of the diners or soda bars of yesteryear.  What I know for sure (again IMO), it is about a thousand times more enriching than using Facebook as the primary source of one's social connection.


----------



## Vanchica

caJan4 said:


> I would argue that quite possibly STBX is filling the void of the diners or soda bars of yesteryear.  What I know for sure (again IMO), it is about a thousand times more enriching than using Facebook as the primary source of one's social connection.




I've never heard anyone else say this... But I think this all the time... In my community there used to be donut shops where you went for coffee or family-owned restaurants that we're diners and kind of greasy spoons they all close by 5 o'clock they didn't really serve dinner... And now Starbucks is everywhere that all those places where it's clean and it's elegant and it's reliable and it's delicious if you enjoy any of the treats are beverages there and it's a little bit pricey and I wonder about those other businesses that have disappeared but I absolutely agree with you 100%


----------



## miumiu2046

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lovely! Congrats!



Omg I love your signature quote. Hehe.

Wonder if anyone know the reason for the discontinuation of this bag in the canvas style.  Hope it's not due to any known defect.


----------



## shalomnurse

caJan4 said:


> You're sweet to write this.
> 
> IMO-STBX isn't solely about  coffee, rather it's also about a culture that was developed so people have a place to go, gather, engage one another, actually verbally communicate and perhaps meet new people. I personally have 14 friends who met each other at STBX and got married!
> 
> I would argue that quite possibly STBX is filling the void of the diners or soda bars of yesteryear.  What I know for sure (again IMO), it is about a thousand times more enriching than using Facebook as the primary source of one's social connection.


 

You are so very right.  I met the love of my life  at Starbuck's. We were able to sit together and talk for over 3 hours while drinking our delicious coffee. We have been together ever since.   Thank goodness for Starbucks.


----------



## Aliluvlv

blue-diva said:


> My Empriente Speedy at Starbucks &#10084;&#65039;


That's so gorgeous it makes me smile!


----------



## caJan4

shalomnurse said:


> You are so very right.  I met the love of my life  at Starbuck's. We were able to sit together and talk for over 3 hours while drinking our delicious coffee. We have been together ever since.   Thank goodness for Starbucks.



LOVE your Love Story   Thank you for sharing! 

Coffee + Love + Louis Vuitton = Bliss ::giggles:


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> Happy birthday!!! I am saving my free drink for on my birthday tomorrow lol. Enjoy your frap and hope you have an awesome day!! [emoji324][emoji324]




And Happy Birthday to you!!!!! Did you get your drink today?! I hope you had a great day, too!!![emoji8][emoji512][emoji253][emoji324][emoji322]


----------



## forever.elise

deb68nc said:


> Happy birthday to you...and can't wait to see your new artsy next week!!! [emoji7]




Aw, thank you so much!!! I can't wait, too!!![emoji134]&#127996;[emoji133][emoji214][emoji8]


----------



## forever.elise

MKbagsnlove74 said:


> Happy Birthday! Enjoy your bday frap! Btw, love reading your posts!




Thank you, my dear!!! You are very seeet[emoji173]&#65039;&#129303;


----------



## forever.elise

Havanese 28 said:


> It looks scrumptious!  Have a wonderful birthday and enjoy your frappe!




Thank you so much! I was thinking of you yesterday. I saw a white Range Rover with a West Virginia license plate in Pittsburgh at the mall, and I was hoping to see a sweet lady with a pink dog stroller and cute Havanese climb out[emoji12] And then call over,  "Hey, are you on the Purse Forum?!" Lol, I don't even know if you drive that kind of car, it was just the WV license plate that started the wishful thinking. Hehehe.


----------



## forever.elise

beyondtheoldme said:


> Happy Birthday!




Thank you so much[emoji169][emoji253]


----------



## forever.elise

caJan4 said:


> You're sweet to write this.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO-STBX isn't solely about  coffee, rather it's also about a culture that was developed so people have a place to go, gather, engage one another, actually verbally communicate and perhaps meet new people. I personally have 14 friends who met each other at STBX and got married!
> 
> 
> 
> I would argue that quite possibly STBX is filling the void of the diners or soda bars of yesteryear.  What I know for sure (again IMO), it is about a thousand times more enriching than using Facebook as the primary source of one's social connection.




Hehehe, thanks...I'm happy we have a virtual coffeehouse, here! 
I completely agree with your logic, and wow, the comment about it being like the soda shops of yesteryear...so true! Would never have thought that, but I LOVE the idea! 
Awesome that you know so many people who have met someone special there! Wow![emoji7] Thats truly wonderful!!!
I also sincerely agree with you about it being a much better option than Facebook, etc. I actually deleted ALL social media except for this app. I don't know anyone personally here, but I do feel like it's a great community of people who enjoy similar things. I don't like people in my everyday life knowing my business, and more than that, I force my friends to have to call or text me pictures. It's sad that people you can be so close with don't personally contact you anymore. People just post pictures and comments and assume their best friends or family saw them and that was good enough. 
I would rather get together with my friends for coffee, or s drink, anything. So many people don't even hang out with each other anymore...it's sad!


----------



## forever.elise

BellaCC said:


> View attachment 3344547
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Passion tea lemonade, even though it was freezing today, with my RB Zippy.




Your RB Zippy is SOOO pretty!!!


----------



## forever.elise

PuccaNGaru said:


> Trying the s'mores frap for the first time. Thought I'd splurge as I usually get non fat and no whip. This is delishious! Don't have a LV bag with me, but I do have some slgs.
> View attachment 3344641




Nice SLGs!!![emoji7] I need to try this drink!


----------



## forever.elise

jojoluvspurses said:


> View attachment 3344774
> 
> 
> My Totally and I in Starbucks on a beautiful Sunday taking advantage of the half off all frappes!!




I'm jealous of your Starbucks! It looks so lovely with the patio outside! Would love to linger around out there with a nice cup of Blonde Roast! 
Your DE Totally is really nice, too. I saw the same bag at a local coffee place and it looked really chic.


----------



## forever.elise

blue-diva said:


> My Empriente Speedy at Starbucks [emoji173]&#65039;




Your Epm. Speedy is so luxurious. Lovely[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> And Happy Birthday to you!!!!! Did you get your drink today?! I hope you had a great day, too!!![emoji8][emoji512][emoji253][emoji324][emoji322]




Thank you!!! I did this morning then traded up to mojitos lol. I forgot a pic but I ended up with a caramel macchiato.


----------



## BellaCC

forever.elise said:


> Your RB Zippy is SOOO pretty!!!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> Thank you!!! I did this morning then traded up to mojitos lol. I forgot a pic but I ended up with a caramel macchiato.




Mmmm, Mojitos, I think that will be my signature drink next weekend! Yum! Happy you had a nice day[emoji484][emoji483][emoji485][emoji477]&#65039;


----------



## eluxey

I am cheating a bit because I am at home...and I have my Starbucks delivered.  But one fleur photo deserves another.  One of the most gorgeous bags Vuitton has ever made.   I have really been into the speedy again lately.


----------



## merekat703

I love the Starbucks thread! 





forever.elise said:


> Hehehe, thanks...I'm happy we have a virtual coffeehouse, here!
> I completely agree with your logic, and wow, the comment about it being like the soda shops of yesteryear...so true! Would never have thought that, but I LOVE the idea!
> Awesome that you know so many people who have met someone special there! Wow![emoji7] Thats truly wonderful!!!
> I also sincerely agree with you about it being a much better option than Facebook, etc. I actually deleted ALL social media except for this app. I don't know anyone personally here, but I do feel like it's a great community of people who enjoy similar things. I don't like people in my everyday life knowing my business, and more than that, I force my friends to have to call or text me pictures. It's sad that people you can be so close with don't personally contact you anymore. People just post pictures and comments and assume their best friends or family saw them and that was good enough.
> I would rather get together with my friends for coffee, or s drink, anything. So many people don't even hang out with each other anymore...it's sad!


----------



## Iamminda

eluxey said:


> I am cheating a bit because I am at home...and I have my Starbucks delivered.  But one fleur photo deserves another.  One of the most gorgeous bags Vuitton has ever made.   I have really been into the speedy again lately.



Gorgeous speedies.


----------



## viewwing

eluxey said:


> I am cheating a bit because I am at home...and I have my Starbucks delivered.  But one fleur photo deserves another.  One of the most gorgeous bags Vuitton has ever made.   I have really been into the speedy again lately.



You have some really pretty speedys! AND.. I never knew starbucks delivers! :O that could be a very dangerous thing!


----------



## Havanese 28

forever.elise said:


> Thank you so much! I was thinking of you yesterday. I saw a white Range Rover with a West Virginia license plate in Pittsburgh at the mall, and I was hoping to see a sweet lady with a pink dog stroller and cute Havanese climb out[emoji12] And then call over,  "Hey, are you on the Purse Forum?!" Lol, I don't even know if you drive that kind of car, it was just the WV license plate that started the wishful thinking. Hehehe.


It was not.  Lately when I go to Ross Park, I go during the morning on Fridays.  It's less crowded and shopping  is very enjoyable.  I did take Stella to South Hills in her new stroller!  Next outing, I'll post a picture!  The stroller was a good purchase and she loves it!  Hope you had a wonderful birthday, and good luck this week in the home stretch!


----------



## Iamminda

A quick stop at Target and look what happened?   A caramel waffle cone frap!   First time using my new pochette (been staring at it since I got it in Feb-- a bit of an SLG hoarder here, buy it but scared to use it, lol).   Have a great Tuesday everyone.


----------



## caJan4

forever.elise said:


> Hehehe, thanks...I'm happy we have a virtual coffeehouse, here!
> I completely agree with your logic, and wow, the comment about it being like the soda shops of yesteryear...so true! Would never have thought that, but I LOVE the idea!
> Awesome that you know so many people who have met someone special there! Wow![emoji7] Thats truly wonderful!!!
> I also sincerely agree with you about it being a much better option than Facebook, etc. I actually deleted ALL social media except for this app. I don't know anyone personally here, but I do feel like it's a great community of people who enjoy similar things. I don't like people in my everyday life knowing my business, and more than that, I force my friends to have to call or text me pictures. It's sad that people you can be so close with don't personally contact you anymore. People just post pictures and comments and assume their best friends or family saw them and that was good enough.
> I would rather get together with my friends for coffee, or s drink, anything. So many people don't even hang out with each other anymore...it's sad!



Hi Elise:
Thank you for your insightful comments!  What a great  perception you mention in that this site is a virtual (international) coffee house....Love that!

Your decision to delete social media (SM) from your life (save this site), is incredible! I'm impressed and envious too!  I am SO  with you about "people in your everyday life knowing your business."  And actually, in my case, I doubt people in my everyday life REALLY want to see a photo of the beautiful salad I ate a lunch that resulted in spinach stuck between my teeth!

Unfortunately, in my profession, SM is a necessary evil, so I do it kicking and screaming (LOL--->"SM" ).  My colleagues frequently tell me I "HAVE" to do it more...I roll my eyes and begrudgingly agree:okay:

I'm new to posting on this site and I am thrilled to be here. There's that common interest we all share along with a mutual respect and understanding. It is an honor to be among such authentic (no pun intended) and caring individuals!

Ciao bella!


----------



## 1Kellygirl

I love your black/blue pouchette. I can't find one. There is one in Australia, but they won't send it. Enjoy it and your caramel frap.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Target and look what happened?   A caramel waffle cone frap!   First time using my new pochette (been staring at it since I got it in Feb-- a bit of an SLG hoarder here, buy it but scared to use it, lol).   Have a great Tuesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3346228




Beautiful! But dang you took that long to use this beauty?
Did you like the frap? Looking forward to trying it soon.


----------



## Iamminda

1Kellygirl said:


> I love your black/blue pouchette. I can't find one. There is one in Australia, but they won't send it. Enjoy it and your caramel frap.



Thanks.  Bummer that they won't send it to you. Perhaps another one will show up somewhere else -- hope you find one soon.   



frivofrugalista said:


> Beautiful! But dang you took that long to use this beauty?
> Did you like the frap? Looking forward to trying it soon.



Thanks, twinnie.  Yep, took me awhile -- too afraid to get it dirty (lol).  But I feel empowered now and might break out another new SLG next week.   Oh, the Frap was good -- just hard to get the last of the waffle cone bits through the straw .


----------



## LolaCalifornia

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Target and look what happened?   A caramel waffle cone frap!   First time using my new pochette (been staring at it since I got it in Feb-- a bit of an SLG hoarder here, buy it but scared to use it, lol).   Have a great Tuesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3346228




It's so pretty! I love the color combo! I hope to get something in that color combo some day...


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Target and look what happened?   A caramel waffle cone frap!   First time using my new pochette (been staring at it since I got it in Feb-- a bit of an SLG hoarder here, buy it but scared to use it, lol).   Have a great Tuesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3346228



How was the caramel waffle cone frap? I want to try all the new flavors while this special is on.lol. Love the pic!


----------



## Iamminda

LolaCalifornia said:


> It's so pretty! I love the color combo! I hope to get something in that color combo some day...



Thanks.  Yes, you should get something in it.  I wouldn't mind getting the Amazon speedy someday.   



PuccaNGaru said:


> How was the caramel waffle cone frap? I want to try all the new flavors while this special is on.lol. Love the pic!



Thanks.  It was good -- kinda sweet.  I love the waffle cone bits and was having a hard time getting all of it through the straw (lol).  I loved the s'more Frap when they had it last year so that will be my drink next time.   Let me know how you like it if you try it .


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Thanks.  Bummer that they won't send it to you. Perhaps another one will show up somewhere else -- hope you find one soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, twinnie.  Yep, took me awhile -- too afraid to get it dirty (lol).  But I feel empowered now and might break out another new SLG next week.   Oh, the Frap was good -- just hard to get the last of the waffle cone bits through the straw .




Haha! Glad you are using it! And I hate when that happens....like when the caramel crunch bits get stuck in the straw.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Target and look what happened?   A caramel waffle cone frap!   First time using my new pochette (been staring at it since I got it in Feb-- a bit of an SLG hoarder here, buy it but scared to use it, lol).   Have a great Tuesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3346228


Everything pictured there...making me drool! [emoji7]


----------



## thatbagchick30

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Target and look what happened?   A caramel waffle cone frap!   First time using my new pochette (been staring at it since I got it in Feb-- a bit of an SLG hoarder here, buy it but scared to use it, lol).   Have a great Tuesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3346228



Yummmmmmmmm! The frappe looks good too!


----------



## bellabean12

instagram.com/p/BFCMFUqoWsQ/


----------



## LvoemyLV

Friday treat! My infini speedy b 30 and DA cles. (Excuse the nails, I need to repaint them lol)


----------



## Iamminda

LvoemyLV said:


> Friday treat! My infini speedy b 30 and DA cles. (Excuse the nails, I need to repaint them lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349001



Is that the s'more Frap?   Yummy!


----------



## LvoemyLV

Iamminda said:


> Is that the s'more Frap?   Yummy!




Yes, it's so good!


----------



## kylz

We don't have many Starbucks in Australia but my daughter was thrilled to go to one for afternoon tea today!


----------



## pzammie

View attachment 3349596

Daily Organiser[emoji172]


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Grabbing a bottle of wine and a smores frap (since they are half off)!


----------



## Mommy2LJ

beyondtheoldme said:


> Grabbing a bottle of wine and a smores frap (since they are half off)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349630


 

SHE is so gorgeous!  and Happy hour half off fraps are all I think about right now!  

What size is your speedy B?


----------



## Iamminda

beyondtheoldme said:


> Grabbing a bottle of wine and a smores frap (since they are half off)!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349630



Yummy s'more frap.  I've never noticed the cup holder in the target cart before.


----------



## strandedflower

Just tried this refreshing drink after seeing it all over instagram. Strawberry acai refresher with coconut milk  Such a pretty drink and tasty too!​


----------



## beyondtheoldme

Mommy2LJ said:


> SHE is so gorgeous!  and Happy hour half off fraps are all I think about right now!
> 
> What size is your speedy B?




Thank you; she's size 30!



Iamminda said:


> Yummy s'more frap.  I've never noticed the cup holder in the target cart before.




Sometimes you have to hunt them down. Since they are detachable, they are normally somewhere in the vicinity of Starbucks or the Target "cafe" - (you know, where they have popcorn and sodas [emoji23]).


----------



## forever.elise

Here is my brand new Artsy on her first Starbucks outing!!!!


----------



## Pink Bubbles

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3350477
> 
> Here is my brand new Artsy on her first Starbucks outing!!!!




It's a beauty! I'm falling in love with this bag all over again! Making my next purchase that much more difficult. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## AAxxx

strandedflower said:


> Just tried this refreshing drink after seeing it all over instagram. Strawberry acai refresher with coconut milk  Such a pretty drink and tasty too!​



This is so cute!!!


----------



## AAxxx

Not Starbucks but Costa's choc chip frappe and yummy lemon tartlet &#128523;


----------



## elky

We should start a new thread showing our LVs at Walmart and other stores people regularly frequent.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

AAxxx said:


> Not Starbucks but Costa's choc chip frappe and yummy lemon tartlet &#128523;




The handbag, the frappe and the tartlet are all drool-worthy!


----------



## Ludmilla

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3350477
> 
> Here is my brand new Artsy on her first Starbucks outing!!!!




Congrats on your Artsy. A well deserved bag. [emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

Pink Bubbles said:


> It's a beauty! I'm falling in love with this bag all over again! Making my next purchase that much more difficult. [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]







Ludmilla said:


> Congrats on your Artsy. A well deserved bag. [emoji4]




Thank you, ladies! I have wanted this bag for several years. So far so good. It is really stunning, and highly recommend it! Your kind words are appreciated![emoji8]&#129303;


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> A quick stop at Target and look what happened?   A caramel waffle cone frap!   First time using my new pochette (been staring at it since I got it in Feb-- a bit of an SLG hoarder here, buy it but scared to use it, lol).   Have a great Tuesday everyone.
> 
> View attachment 3346228




I have wanted to tell you this since last week, but I have had very little TPF time- I LOVE your new black and blue SLG. Beautiful, and gorgeous bag![emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

Havanese 28 said:


> It was not.  Lately when I go to Ross Park, I go during the morning on Fridays.  It's less crowded and shopping  is very enjoyable.  I did take Stella to South Hills in her new stroller!  Next outing, I'll post a picture!  The stroller was a good purchase and she loves it!  Hope you had a wonderful birthday, and good luck this week in the home stretch!




Thank you so much, my friend[emoji133] It was very busy but full of tons of memories! I told my fiancé about Ohio Pile, and really excited to go this summer!!!!


----------



## forever.elise

caJan4 said:


> Hi Elise:
> 
> Thank you for your insightful comments!  What a great  perception you mention in that this site is a virtual (international) coffee house....Love that!
> 
> 
> 
> Your decision to delete social media (SM) from your life (save this site), is incredible! I'm impressed and envious too!  I am SO  with you about "people in your everyday life knowing your business."  And actually, in my case, I doubt people in my everyday life REALLY want to see a photo of the beautiful salad I ate a lunch that resulted in spinach stuck between my teeth!
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, in my profession, SM is a necessary evil, so I do it kicking and screaming (LOL--->"SM" ).  My colleagues frequently tell me I "HAVE" to do it more...I roll my eyes and begrudgingly agree:okay:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm new to posting on this site and I am thrilled to be here. There's that common interest we all share along with a mutual respect and understanding. It is an honor to be among such authentic (no pun intended) and caring individuals!
> 
> 
> 
> Ciao bella!




Hello my dear, 
I completely agree with everything you said! I am a media major and don't even want it! The irony! I know it will soon become a necessary evil, but hopefully I can avoid it as much as possible. I never expected TPF to be filled with such genuine people and I have really enjoyed meeting new people here, too.
I actually thought [emoji189]What if we had a Purse Forum convention?! And we can all have a big dinner, etc. It would be awesome to meet members and show off our favorite bags! Maybe we could even get Starbucks to provide the coffee[emoji23]
Ciao, my friend[emoji133]


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> Friday treat! My infini speedy b 30 and DA cles. (Excuse the nails, I need to repaint them lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3349001




Your Emp. Is gorgeous. [emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

AAxxx said:


> Not Starbucks but Costa's choc chip frappe and yummy lemon tartlet [emoji39]




Your yummy lemon tartlet is almost as yummy as your Alma BB![emoji7]


----------



## beyondtheoldme

My new Delightful enjoying happy hour to go!


----------



## AAxxx

HandbagDiva354 said:


> The handbag, the frappe and the tartlet are all drool-worthy!





forever.elise said:


> Your yummy lemon tartlet is almost as yummy as your Alma BB![emoji7]



Thanks ladies! I'm really enjoying using my alma bb this past week. Haven't been able to switch out of it yet so far.
To Elise - I know you've been looking at the alma bb but you definitely made the right choice going with the Artsy &#128512;


----------



## LvoemyLV

forever.elise said:


> Your Emp. Is gorgeous. [emoji7]




Thank you! I typically don't care for the empreinte (I should be embarrassed to say that on an LV forum!), but I love the speedy b so much I had to have it in this color.  By the way you had me contemplating the artsy over the weekend! I tried it on and didn't know if I could do elbow carry with two little kids though [emoji22]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> I have wanted to tell you this since last week, but I have had very little TPF time- I LOVE your new black and blue SLG. Beautiful, and gorgeous bag![emoji7]



Thanks, sweet Elise.  Glad you are back on this thread after your busy and eventful week .


----------



## forever.elise

AAxxx said:


> To Elise - I know you've been looking at the alma bb but you definitely made the right choice going with the Artsy [emoji3]



Thank you soooo much! I really do appreciate that! Of course with these hard decisions you find yourself second guessing...but I really believe I will use this bag so much more, and I was in love from the start!


----------



## forever.elise

LvoemyLV said:


> Thank you! I typically don't care for the empreinte (I should be embarrassed to say that on an LV forum!), but I love the speedy b so much I had to have it in this color.  By the way you had me contemplating the artsy over the weekend! I tried it on and didn't know if I could do elbow carry with two little kids though [emoji22]




I feel the SAME way about the Empreinte in the Speedy, it's unreal. Defiantly in its own category. 
I hear you on the Artsy and not knowing if it would work with kids...I don't have kids, but I do think it might not be the most functional. But you could always get it for the days when you have some time to yourself? And if that's not often, what a great excuse to get it just to make sure you take more "me time" if you can[emoji56]


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Thanks, sweet Elise.  Glad you are back on this thread after your busy and eventful week .




Aw thank you, I've missed you guys! I have a week to myself before my internship starts[emoji134]&#127996; I plan to be chilling out at Starbucks and stocking TPF with pleasure[emoji39]


----------



## forever.elise

beyondtheoldme said:


> My new Delightful enjoying happy hour to go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351205




Your new Delightful is simply delightful! What a beauty, and congratulations. Yummy drink!


----------



## balen.girl

Today at Starbucks with my BB Alma fuschia.. [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## mzhunt

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3350477
> 
> Here is my brand new Artsy on her first Starbucks outing!!!!


She is so beautiful... CONGRATS to you on your graduation as well.


----------



## forever.elise

mzhunt said:


> She is so beautiful... CONGRATS to you on your graduation as well.




Thank you[emoji257]


----------



## Bagsnlove

Enjoying my blonde roast with my delightful [emoji173]&#65039;happy day to everyone [emoji259]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

MKbagsnlove74 said:


> Enjoying my blonde roast with my delightful [emoji173]&#65039;happy day to everyone [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351903




That patina is PERFECT! [emoji177]


----------



## Bagsnlove

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That patina is PERFECT! [emoji177]




Thank you! I try to rotate my bags almost weekly to make sure they all patina evenly[emoji1]


----------



## forever.elise

MKbagsnlove74 said:


> Enjoying my blonde roast with my delightful [emoji173]&#65039;happy day to everyone [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351903




Yes, the patina IS perfect! This is my favorite Delightful. I wish they would have kept the large Louis Vuitton on the strap for the new ones. It's so beautiful!


----------



## Bagsnlove

forever.elise said:


> Yes, the patina IS perfect! This is my favorite Delightful. I wish they would have kept the large Louis Vuitton on the strap for the new ones. It's so beautiful!




Thank you! I agree about the lettering on the strap. I also prefer the shape of the old model and how the strap moves on the rings easily.


----------



## Iamminda

MKbagsnlove74 said:


> Enjoying my blonde roast with my delightful [emoji173]&#65039;happy day to everyone [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351903



Agree on the beautiful patina.  I have to try this blond roast that you and others are drinking on this thread ( it's just that I prefer decaf).


----------



## Bagsnlove

Iamminda said:


> Agree on the beautiful patina.  I have to try this blond roast that you and others are drinking on this thread ( it's just that I prefer decaf).




The blonde roast is my favorite. It's smooth, light and not bitter. I'm not a fan of strong tasting coffee. The only things is....don't quote me on this but I believe the blonde roast has more caffeine. If you're drinking decaf, then maybe it's not for you [emoji6]


----------



## forever.elise

MKbagsnlove74 said:


> The blonde roast is my favorite. It's smooth, light and not bitter. I'm not a fan of strong tasting coffee. The only things is....don't quote me on this but I believe the blonde roast has more caffeine. If you're drinking decaf, then maybe it's not for you [emoji6]




Yes, this is true! I was a barista a loooong time ago for a coffeehouse owned by a Hungarian couple. Lights like a Blonde or Willow spend less time roasting, therefore more caffeine stays in the coffee! Dark roasts generally have less caffeine because it's released out of the roasting process for a longer period of time. 
Blonde is also my favorite for the smooth taste. Actually, an Americano is even better, but if I want my free refills I go for the brewed light roasts. 
Here is my Blonde and Artsy...sorry guys, you're gonna be seeing a lot of her. I can't stop using my new bag!!![emoji7]


----------



## Bagsnlove

forever.elise said:


> Yes, this is true! I was a barista a loooong time ago for a coffeehouse owned by a Hungarian couple. Lights like a Blonde or Willow spend less time roasting, therefore more caffeine stays in the coffee! Dark roasts generally have less caffeine because it's released out of the roasting process for a longer period of time.
> Blonde is also my favorite for the smooth taste. Actually, an Americano is even better, but if I want my free refills I go for the brewed light roasts.
> Here is my Blonde and Artsy...sorry guys, you're gonna be seeing a lot of her. I can't stop using my new bag!!![emoji7]
> View attachment 3352028




Your artsy is just beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;and I don't think any of us will ever tire of seeing your pics! 

This is the exact explanation I've heard about the blonde roast before but I couldn't remember how to explain it well enough. lol.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

balen.girl said:


> Today at Starbucks with my BB Alma fuschia.. [emoji173]&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351768



So cute. Makes me want to carry my epi bb


----------



## Pink Bubbles

MKbagsnlove74 said:


> Enjoying my blonde roast with my delightful [emoji173]&#65039;happy day to everyone [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351903




Great shot! Love your delightful! [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Bagsnlove

Pink Bubbles said:


> Great shot! Love your delightful! [emoji7][emoji7]




Awe thanks[emoji1]natural lighting when taking a pic usually does the trick[emoji6]


----------



## Cheetah7

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3350477
> 
> Here is my brand new Artsy on her first Starbucks outing!!!!



She's perfect for Starbucks!


----------



## LolaCalifornia

forever.elise said:


> Yes, this is true! I was a barista a loooong time ago for a coffeehouse owned by a Hungarian couple. Lights like a Blonde or Willow spend less time roasting, therefore more caffeine stays in the coffee! Dark roasts generally have less caffeine because it's released out of the roasting process for a longer period of time.
> Blonde is also my favorite for the smooth taste. Actually, an Americano is even better, but if I want my free refills I go for the brewed light roasts.
> Here is my Blonde and Artsy...sorry guys, you're gonna be seeing a lot of her. I can't stop using my new bag!!![emoji7]
> View attachment 3352028




Beautiful bag! I love the handle. Does it have magnetic closure?


----------



## balen.girl

HandbagDiva354 said:


> So cute. Makes me want to carry my epi bb




Thanks dear.. Love alma BB so much.. I'm sure you also love yours..


----------



## forever.elise

MKbagsnlove74 said:


> Your artsy is just beautiful[emoji173]&#65039;and I don't think any of us will ever tire of seeing your pics!
> 
> This is the exact explanation I've heard about the blonde roast before but I couldn't remember how to explain it well enough. lol.


Thank you, Lovely![emoji85][emoji4]
And happy I could help explain it better! It makes complete sense, but I was shocked when I learned about it, too!





Cheetah7 said:


> She's perfect for Starbucks!


Thank you, Gorgeous[emoji8] I think ALL LVs are perfect for Starbucks, but I especially love this one the most when I go[emoji23]





LolaCalifornia said:


> Beautiful bag! I love the handle. Does it have magnetic closure?



I love the handle, too! It's what made me so drawn to the bag! 
It does not have a magnetic closure, but I don't think it needs one. It's a pretty deep bag, and the canvas they use for this model is very pliable, so it will bend and curve if you want to keep the opening together.
Here is what I mean:


----------



## LolaCalifornia

I love the handle, too! It's what made me so drawn to the bag! 
It does not have a magnetic closure, but I don't think it needs one. It's a pretty deep bag, and the canvas they use for this model is very pliable, so it will bend and curve if you want to keep the opening together.
Here is what I mean:
View attachment 3352787
View attachment 3352788

	

		
			
		

		
	
[/QUOTE]


Thank you for those additional pictures! What a beautiful bag! I currently only have a Galliera PM, but this is VERY up my alley! It looks like a comfortable (yet sexy) shoulder bag! Very lovely.


----------



## mugenprincess

Oh, just sitting at work with my trenta refresher and ice cream cookie wishing I was outside [emoji23]


----------



## Tonimack

Caramel waffle cone frappuccino at half price...with Rosalie


----------



## frivofrugalista

Tonimack said:


> Caramel waffle cone frappuccino at half price...with Rosalie




Tried the crème version yesterday, good! And love the LV.


----------



## Iamminda

mugenprincess said:


> Oh, just sitting at work with my trenta refresher and ice cream cookie wishing I was outside [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354518



I want that cookie!  



Tonimack said:


> Caramel waffle cone frappuccino at half price...with Rosalie



Wasn't that frap good?  Love your SLGs.


----------



## mugenprincess

Iamminda said:


> I want that cookie!
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't that frap good?  Love your SLGs.




That cookie is so good! haha


----------



## UCDChick08

At Starbucks (drive thru) with my new DE Pochette and my babies (DD not pictured). TGIF!


----------



## lvlouis

UCDChick08 said:


> At Starbucks (drive thru) with my new DE Pochette and my babies (DD not pictured). TGIF!
> 
> View attachment 3354704




I want that pochette!


----------



## rubypurple

Quick Frap run ~


----------



## aimeng

strandedflower said:


> Just tried this refreshing drink after seeing it all over instagram. Strawberry acai refresher with coconut milk  Such a pretty drink and tasty too!​




The little mermaid keyfob is so cute! May I ask where u got it from?


----------



## anabg

Sunday treat to myself with my old model Estrela MM. Waffle cone frap.


----------



## pzammie

My Daily Organiser with me on a SBs run![emoji4]


----------



## strandedflower

aimeng said:


> The little mermaid keyfob is so cute! May I ask where u got it from?



ladymignonne on Instagram  she's also on etsy


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Lilas Nacre Alma BB and Poppy cardholder with S'mores frappe


----------



## Kirkland

I wouldn't touch anything LV after starbucks cuz everything gets sticky after touching my frap.

And don't get me started on the table


----------



## SerenaElizabeth

With my alma bb and multicolor cles drinking a green tea frappe!!


----------



## forever.elise

LolaCalifornia said:


> Thank you for those additional pictures! What a beautiful bag! I currently only have a Galliera PM, but this is VERY up my alley! It looks like a comfortable (yet sexy) shoulder bag! Very lovely.




Yes, it is comfortable and I also think it's quite sexy![emoji173]&#65039; I have ALWAYS thought the Galleria was a sexy bag, too. They should still make it! It's very luxe!!![emoji182]


----------



## forever.elise

mugenprincess said:


> Oh, just sitting at work with my trenta refresher and ice cream cookie wishing I was outside [emoji23]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3354518







HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lilas Nacre Alma BB and Poppy cardholder with S'mores frappe
> 
> View attachment 3357395







SerenaElizabeth said:


> With my alma bb and multicolor cles drinking a green tea frappe!!
> 
> View attachment 3357639




Loving all the BBs!!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

anabg said:


> Sunday treat to myself with my old model Estrela MM. Waffle cone frap.




I like this model better than the new one![emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

pzammie said:


> My Daily Organiser with me on a SBs run![emoji4]
> View attachment 3356361




What a chic and convent piece!


----------



## forever.elise

rubypurple said:


> Quick Frap run ~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3355877




I need to try this...is it the waffle cone?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Java chip light frap w mini pochette evasion


----------



## forever.elise

Happiness[emoji274]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3357904
> 
> Happiness[emoji274]



Happiness indeed!  Inspired by this thread, I started brewing Starbucks coffee at home recently since I can't (and shouldn't due to the calories, lol) make it out to Starbucks often.  

Have you started your new internship job yet?  Just want to wish you a Happy Start .


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Happiness indeed!  Inspired by this thread, I started brewing Starbucks coffee at home recently since I can't (and shouldn't due to the calories, lol) make it out to Starbucks often.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you started your new internship job yet?  Just want to wish you a Happy Start .




I don't blame you! Sometimes it really is just easier I have a cup at home. For me, I'm not someone who can leave the house without makeup and dressed, so sometimes I just can't go through the hassle and it's easier to stay at home and have a coffee! I don't drink anything besides brewed coffee, so I'm not as worried about the calories. Sometimes I go for a Frap when I have a craving, but it's not too often. 
Yes, my internship started yesterday. Thank you for asking and for the well wishes[emoji8] It's pretty laid back and I'm just happy I don't have to worry about classes anymore! [emoji28] Four As and one B...but that class was HARD!


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Happiness indeed!  Inspired by this thread, I started brewing Starbucks coffee at home recently since I can't (and shouldn't due to the calories, lol) make it out to Starbucks often.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you started your new internship job yet?  Just want to wish you a Happy Start .




PS, I've been wanting you ask who your avatar is?! Lol, I always wonder and now I must ask!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> I don't blame you! Sometimes it really is just easier I have a cup at home. For me, I'm not someone who can leave the house without makeup and dressed, so sometimes I just can't go through the hassle and it's easier to stay at home and have a coffee! I don't drink anything besides brewed coffee, so I'm not as worried about the calories. Sometimes I go for a Frap when I have a craving, but it's not too often.
> Yes, my internship started yesterday. Thank you for asking and for the well wishes[emoji8] It's pretty laid back and I'm just happy I don't have to worry about classes anymore! [emoji28] Four As and one B...but that class was HARD!



I am glad your internship is off to a good start.  Congrats on your good grades -- that is awesome and you should be very proud.   

My avatar is Ryan Tedder of the group OneRepublic.   Huge fan.  Huge crush (don't tell DH, lol).  

Hope you are having a great day .


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> I am glad your internship is off to a good start.  Congrats on your good grades -- that is awesome and you should be very proud.
> 
> 
> 
> My avatar is Ryan Tedder of the group OneRepublic.   Huge fan.  Huge crush (don't tell DH, lol).
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you are having a great day .




Ohhhh ok yes I thought he looked familiar! The Cali Remix of "I Lived" is soooo good!!![emoji7]
I hope you're having a great day too, my friend[emoji133]


----------



## NurseAnn

Vintage Noe on a rainy day.  Loving how carefree a patina'd bag is.


----------



## Aoifs

nurseann said:


> View attachment 3359512
> 
> 
> vintage noe on a rainy day.  Loving how carefree a patina'd bag is.


&#10084;


----------



## 4purse

pzammie said:


> My Daily Organiser with me on a SBs run![emoji4]
> View attachment 3356361




Very nice


----------



## SapphireGem

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3359512
> 
> 
> Vintage Noe on a rainy day.  Loving how carefree a patina'd bag is.



Gorgeous patina!


----------



## luvspurses

NurseAnn said:


> View attachment 3359512
> 
> 
> Vintage Noe on a rainy day.  Loving how carefree a patina'd bag is.


gorgeous!!


----------



## 4purse

Miss Mono Felicie felt like a Green Tea today, she's so cute I gave in


----------



## mugenprincess

4purse said:


> Miss Mono Felicie felt like a Green Tea today, she's so cute I gave in




I love your use of that strap!


----------



## 4purse

mugenprincess said:


> I love your use of that strap!



Thank you   Its such a handy little strap, I've used it on so many bags and wallets. It's one of those purchases that turn out to be better than you thought.


----------



## Boofie400

4purse said:


> Miss Mono Felicie felt like a Green Tea today, she's so cute I gave in



I never thought of using that strap with her!!  What a great idea!!  Thank you!!


----------



## Watchawaiting4

Her First trip to Starbucks!


----------



## forever.elise

Watchawaiting4 said:


> View attachment 3362635
> 
> 
> Her First trip to Starbucks!




Omg she is beautiful. Congratulations! It's the honeymoon stage when the vachetta is so fresh...[emoji7] Welcome, new Delightful![emoji173]&#65039;[emoji477]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Iamminda

Watchawaiting4 said:


> View attachment 3362635
> 
> 
> Her First trip to Starbucks!



Beautiful!!  Nothing like fresh vachetta!   That cookie looks so good.


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful!!  Nothing like fresh vachetta!   That cookie looks so good.




I was thinking the same thing...I want that cookie!!!


----------



## Watchawaiting4

Thanks! [emoji4]


----------



## forever.elise

The charm on my Artsy is making such a cool design on the table!


----------



## ASL4Allie

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3365194
> 
> The charm on my Artsy is making such a cool design on the table!




Hey girl, this is an insane picture! [emoji7]


----------



## SapphireGem

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3365194
> 
> The charm on my Artsy is making such a cool design on the table!



Oh, wow!  That is cool!! Your mission is now to take your beautiful Artsy everywhere and take random, awesome pics! We look forward to your findings, cadet!  :salute:


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3365194
> 
> The charm on my Artsy is making such a cool design on the table!



Your Artsy looks extra pretty in this picture -- and that charm halo effect is super cool.


----------



## Brucewayne13

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3365194
> 
> The charm on my Artsy is making such a cool design on the table!



Love it!


----------



## forever.elise

ASL4Allie said:


> Hey girl, this is an insane picture! [emoji7]







SapphireGem said:


> Oh, wow!  That is cool!! Your mission is now to take your beautiful Artsy everywhere and take random, awesome pics! We look forward to your findings, cadet!  :salute:







Iamminda said:


> Your Artsy looks extra pretty in this picture -- and that charm halo effect is super cool.







Brucewayne13 said:


> Love it!




Thanks guys! Lol, cadet[emoji23] So cute and funny. Yes, you guys, my other three LVs are in hibernation, and I am smothering my Artsy! I can't get enough! And the light reflection reminds me of the monogram design! It's so crazy!


----------



## LakeLake

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3365194
> 
> The charm on my Artsy is making such a cool design on the table!



Are you Sauron? Be honest now. You're totally Sauron aren't you.
&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## LovingLV81

LakeLake said:


> Are you Sauron? Be honest now. You're totally Sauron aren't you.
> [emoji23][emoji23]




Ha ha I love this !!! Totally agree with that !!


----------



## forever.elise

LakeLake said:


> Are you Sauron? Be honest now. You're totally Sauron aren't you.
> [emoji23][emoji23]







LovingLV81 said:


> Ha ha I love this !!! Totally agree with that !!




Ladies, you caught me[emoji5]



Have to admit...I needed to google who "Sauron" was! I fell asleep during that movie[emoji15]

OMG this is crazy!


Is this an omen?!


----------



## Fi7

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3365194
> 
> The charm on my Artsy is making such a cool design on the table!



Gorgeous!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3365194
> 
> The charm on my Artsy is making such a cool design on the table!


That's so cool! [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> Ladies, you caught me[emoji5]
> View attachment 3365677
> 
> 
> Have to admit...I needed to google who "Sauron" was! I fell asleep during that movie[emoji15]
> 
> OMG this is crazy!
> View attachment 3365679
> 
> Is this an omen?!


Lol! Just means LV, esp the artsy, is in a universe of it's own... for sure we revolve around them! [emoji6]


----------



## forever.elise

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol! Just means LV, esp the artsy, is in a universe of it's own... for sure we revolve around them! [emoji6]







Aliluvlv said:


> That's so cool! [emoji7]







Fi7 said:


> Gorgeous!!




Lol, yeah I guess it's creating an Evil Eye, but people wear that all the time to keep evil spirits away. I guess my bag makes her own- I am going to think of it as a positive thing! [emoji12][emoji4]


----------



## LovingLV81

Yay for summer and a beautiful day over here finally !! Hugs xoxo


----------



## Iamminda

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3366136
> 
> 
> Yay for summer and a beautiful day over here finally !! Hugs xoxo



Your DA speedy looks so fresh and new -- I love the blonde vachetta.


----------



## LovingLV81

Iamminda said:


> Your DA speedy looks so fresh and new -- I love the blonde vachetta.




I have had it since last year this time but I didn't get to use it much after the summer season happened we get a butt ton of snow !! Thank you for the nice comment [emoji51][emoji51]


----------



## leopardgirl0123

my favorite bag with my favorite drink!


----------



## Iamminda

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3367097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite bag with my favorite drink!



Gorgeous bag and yummy drink.


----------



## handbagjunkie00

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3367097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite bag with my favorite drink!



Is that the passion tango iced tea?  

Gorgeous bag


----------



## lifestylekitty

Kaoli said:


> I found two photos of my phone with my LV & starbucks  but not taken at starbucks [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242268
> View attachment 3242270


Love Laduree and the purple tulips


----------



## SapphireGem

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3367097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite bag with my favorite drink!




Ohhh...nice touch with the bag charm. [emoji4]


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Delicious Pink Drink with my Favorite MM Azur


----------



## Iamminda

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Delicious Pink Drink with my Favorite MM Azur



Both your drink and Favorite look so summery and fresh.  I am not familiar with this drink -- are there actual strawberries in it?


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Iamminda said:


> Both your drink and Favorite look so summery and fresh.  I am not familiar with this drink -- are there actual strawberries in it?


Yep! Its the dehydrated strawberries though. The drink itself is sweet but not too sweet.


----------



## anthrosphere

Me, a S'mores frap, and my Mahina.


----------



## Starvista

Oh so soft and luxurious bag&#128064;


----------



## frivofrugalista

New Maple Creamy Chill from Timmies and nano Noe


----------



## Iamminda

anthrosphere said:


> Me, a S'mores frap, and my Mahina.



Love this Frap and your Mahina is beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> New Maple Creamy Chill from Timmies and nano Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367847



MIss Blueberry looks gorgeous.  That maple drink looks really good -- too bad there aren't any Timmies around here.


----------



## glamourdoll.

Speedy with me on a rainy afternoon


----------



## Cheetah7

frivofrugalista said:


> New Maple Creamy Chill from Timmies and nano Noe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3367847



What a gorgeous Noe!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Cheetah7 said:


> What a gorgeous Noe!




Thank you!


----------



## NIBlifestyle

Not only Starbucks but also some macarons [emoji177]
With my Pochette Metis [emoji7]


----------



## anabg

Out with my Delightful for an Iced latte and a breakfast sandwich.  Spending Memorial Day alone so I am just getting around to eating breakfast. My fiance had to work.


----------



## Sibelle

Enjoying a Caramel Frappuccino -  with my Pochette Accessoires


----------



## Aoifs

Chai Latte &#10084;


----------



## Cheetah7

Iced Tall Thai w/ Delightful PM.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Aoifs said:


> Chai Latte &#10084;


Beautiful shot [emoji4]


----------



## leopardgirl0123

SapphireGem said:


> Ohhh...nice touch with the bag charm. [emoji4]





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous bag and yummy drink.



thank you!!


----------



## leopardgirl0123

handbagjunkie00 said:


> Is that the passion tango iced tea?
> 
> Gorgeous bag


It's a passion tea lemonade


----------



## Aoifs

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful shot [emoji4]


Thank you!


----------



## PurseMaven4Ever

forever.elise said:


> Ladies, you caught me[emoji5]
> View attachment 3365677
> 
> 
> Have to admit...I needed to google who "Sauron" was! I fell asleep during that movie[emoji15]
> 
> OMG this is crazy!
> View attachment 3365679
> 
> Is this an omen?!




Best TPF post ever!!!    

Thanks for this, Ladies!!!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

leopardgirl0123 said:


> It's a passion tea lemonade



I'll have to try that next time. Sounds really good!


----------



## forever.elise

Using my Neverfull today[emoji4] She's been in her dust bag for almost a month!


----------



## luv2bling

leopardgirl0123 said:


> View attachment 3367097
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my favorite bag with my favorite drink!


 

Gorgeous!
 I  this bag.   I love Empreinte!   I don't think Noir is one of the colors for the 2016 bag.  (Wish it were!)


----------



## 4purse

Cheetah7 said:


> Iced Tall Thai w/ Delightful PM.



I love all three including your sunnies  Are they Tom Ford?


----------



## Beanzy

Cheetah7 said:


> Iced Tall Thai w/ Delightful PM.


Looks like Kahala mall. [emoji259] 

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Cheetah7

4purse said:


> I love all three including your sunnies  Are they Tom Ford?



Thank you.  The sunnies are Versace.


----------



## Cheetah7

Beanzy said:


> Looks like Kahala mall. [emoji259]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app



Haha, it IS Kahala Mall.


----------



## Beanzy

Cheetah7 said:


> Haha, it IS Kahala Mall.


The carpet gives it away. I was just at The Counter last night with my Alma. [emoji4] 

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## amesbegonia

Pochette Access NM and my Multicolor Cles at a local coffeeshop in Jackson Hole, Wyoming, USA.  We sat outside enjoying a perfect morning here in view of the beautiful Teton Mtns. [emoji177] Two cafe o' lattes please!


----------



## LovingLV81

amesbegonia said:


> View attachment 3373270
> 
> 
> Pochette Access NM and my Multicolor Cles at a local coffeeshop in Jackson Hole, Wyoming, USA.  We sat outside enjoying a perfect morning here in view of the beautiful Teton Mtns. [emoji177] Two cafe o' lattes please!




Love the LVs ! And I love Jackson Hole ! I live only a few hrs from there ! Hope you are enjoying yourself ! Hugs xoxo


----------



## amesbegonia

LovingLV81 said:


> Love the LVs ! And I love Jackson Hole ! I live only a few hrs from there ! Hope you are enjoying yourself ! Hugs xoxo




Oh man, you must live in a beautiful part of this country!!!  We are hiking and roasting smores and get'n lots of Moose sightings!!!  [emoji177][emoji177]


----------



## Twoo




----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Relaxing with my Favorite MM DA and Purple Drink.


----------



## Iamminda

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Relaxing with my Favorite MM DA and Purple Drink.



DA looks really good with your pink outfit.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Iamminda said:


> DA looks really good with your pink outfit.


Thank you!


----------



## mugenprincess

My pinkdrink and my rabat cles!


----------



## cait_rose

mugenprincess said:


> My pinkdrink and my rabat cles!





Omg that rabat cles is stunning. How do you like it?


----------



## mugenprincess

cait_rose said:


> Omg that rabat cles is stunning. How do you like it?



I love it! It's so versatile.  For work, I just carry that and my credit cards inside.

for going out, I can stick the keys inside, my license and cc and put in a small lip balm. 
Can't wait for them to come out with more colors for it!


----------



## sunandflowers

mugenprincess said:


> My pinkdrink and my rabat cles!




What item is this! I love it!


----------



## mugenprincess

sunandflowers said:


> What item is this! I love it!



which one? the pink drink is a strawberry acai refresher with coconut milk instead of water.

The LV piece is called the Epi Rabat Cles


----------



## sunandflowers

Oh now I see your comment that you can fit a lip balm in it...might have to be on my list! So cute!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

mugenprincess said:


> My pinkdrink and my rabat cles!


Lovely little piece! Look forward to more colors coming out ,too!


----------



## Aliluvlv

amesbegonia said:


> View attachment 3373270
> 
> 
> Pochette Access NM and my Multicolor Cles at a local coffeeshop in Jackson Hole, Wyoming, USA.  We sat outside enjoying a perfect morning here in view of the beautiful Teton Mtns. [emoji177] Two cafe o' lattes please!


Now that's paradise [emoji2]


----------



## LV Bags Lover

My LE "Collection Prefall 2012" Papillon at Starbucks today. Sorry for the empty cup because had finished up the hot tea. &#128516;


----------



## Iamminda

Waited a whole month before indulging in another frap (smores today).


----------



## LvoemyLV

Iamminda said:


> Waited a whole month before indulging in another frap (smores today).
> View attachment 3375534




I have been so good and avoiding them!! I desperately want one after your pic!!! Maybe I will have to, my new alma bb does need to have a Starbucks pic at some point...

I have actually looked at epi noes... Is this a vintage? I like the bb that's out.


----------



## Iamminda

LvoemyLV said:


> I have been so good and avoiding them!! I desperately want one after your pic!!! Maybe I will have to, my new alma bb does need to have a Starbucks pic at some point...
> 
> I have actually looked at epi noes... Is this a vintage? I like the bb that's out.



I inhaled the whole thing in like 2 mins.  Your new Alma definitely needs to be introduced to Starbucks so go for it.  Especially if you want a s'more Frap which I think is seasonal.

My petit Noe is from 97 so near vintage.   I would like a figue Noe bb (I think that's the size) because it has a long crossbody strap.  My strap is not long enough for crossbody.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Iamminda said:


> I inhaled the whole thing in like 2 mins.  Your new Alma definitely needs to be introduced to Starbucks so go for it.  Especially if you want a s'more Frap which I think is seasonal.
> 
> 
> 
> My petit Noe is from 97 so near vintage.   I would like a figue Noe bb (I think that's the size) because it has a long crossbody strap.  My strap is not long enough for crossbody.




lol it is seasonal, so you make a good point!!!

I just looked and looks like it is petit or nano... I could have sworn there was an epi bb??


----------



## Iamminda

LvoemyLV said:


> lol it is seasonal, so you make a good point!!!
> 
> I just looked and looks like it is petit or nano... I could have sworn there was an epi bb??



Pretty sure there was a BB (in fuschia, figue, etc) but think it has been discontinued


----------



## Purse Junky

LV Bags Lover said:


> My LE "Collection Prefall 2012" Papillon at Starbucks today. Sorry for the empty cup because had finished up the hot tea. &#128516;


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Purse Junky said:


> Gorgeous bag!


This is the photo of the bag taken with daylight. &#128516;


----------



## LV Bags Lover

The tag "Collection Prefall 2012" &#129300;


----------



## shalomnurse

LV Bags Lover said:


> This is the photo of the bag taken with daylight. &#128516;



Oh my goodness, that bag is amazingly gorgeous!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

shalomnurse said:


> Oh my goodness, that bag is amazingly gorgeous!



Thank you! &#128522;

My SA said at that time the production of this bag had limited quantity. Maybe it's true because I hardly see people wearing on the street. &#129300;


----------



## amesbegonia

Aliluvlv said:


> Now that's paradise [emoji2]




It really is!!! The water is so clear, air is fresh and lots of beautiful views.... &#127956;


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> Waited a whole month before indulging in another frap (smores today).
> View attachment 3375534


Love your blue epi noe! The smores frap looks pretty good too.


----------



## myluvofbags

LV Bags Lover said:


> This is the photo of the bag taken with daylight. &#128516;


It's a truly breathtaking unique bag.


----------



## LV Bags Lover

myluvofbags said:


> It's a truly breathtaking unique bag.



Thank you! &#128536;


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Love your blue epi noe! The smores frap looks pretty good too.



Thanks very much : )


----------



## amstevens714

LV Bags Lover said:


> This is the photo of the bag taken with daylight. [emoji1]




Really beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

LV Bags Lover said:


> This is the photo of the bag taken with daylight. &#128516;


That's so beautiful!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

amstevens714 said:


> Really beautiful!





Aliluvlv said:


> That's so beautiful!



Thank you, amstevens714 & Aliluvlv! &#128536;


----------



## Iamminda

Did not expect to go again so soon so I got a decaf Americano today (what restraint I showed, lol). Happy Wednesday!


----------



## bakeacookie

Caramel macchiato and my mon monogram.


----------



## onmymind24seven

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## onmymind24seven

Taking out my new Josephine wallet for a spin. Waffle fap for me and strawberry cream for DS. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## CYL_LV

Neverfull to carry my laptop and the favorite mm cus I was too lazy to unpack it. Works great though!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Took a quick pic before heading out of Starbucks. Ordered Ristretto Bianco and Purple Yam Cheesecake (I'm not from the US so my pastry might be unfamiliar with some of you guys). And it's Ms. 1997 Speedy's first outing with me (just got her today; pre-loved from Japan!) [emoji8]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

bakeacookie said:


> Caramel macchiato and my mon monogram.
> View attachment 3376215




Love your Mon Mono, bake! I &#10084;&#65039; the color combo [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Love your Mon Mono, bake! I &#10084;&#65039; the color combo [emoji4]




Thank you!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> Did not expect to go again so soon so I got a decaf Americano today (what restraint I showed, lol). Happy Wednesday!
> 
> View attachment 3376201



Lovely LV and Bal bag!!



bakeacookie said:


> Caramel macchiato and my mon monogram.
> View attachment 3376215



Beautiful colours together, cute charm too!


----------



## Jaidybug

onmymind24seven said:


> Sent from my SM-N910T using PurseForum mobile app



Love the Josephine, great wallet! 



CYL_LV said:


> Neverfull to carry my laptop and the favorite mm cus I was too lazy to unpack it. Works great though!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3376436



Beautiful NF! 



LVintage_LVoe said:


> View attachment 3376967
> 
> 
> Took a quick pic before heading out of Starbucks. Ordered Ristretto Bianco and Purple Yam Cheesecake (I'm not from the US so my pastry might be unfamiliar with some of you guys). And it's Ms. 1997 Speedy's first outing with me (just got her today; pre-loved from Japan!) [emoji8]




Speedy looks great, so does your wallet! Love the bright pop of colour


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Jaidybug said:


> Speedy looks great, so does your wallet! Love the bright pop of colour




Thank you Jaidybug! [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely LV and Bal bag!!
> 
> !



Thanks Jaidybug


----------



## onmymind24seven

Jaidybug said:


> Love the Josephine, great wallet!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful NF!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Speedy looks great, so does your wallet! Love the bright pop of colour



Thank you Jaidybug. I thought the trifold might be an issue but I'm loving it so far.


----------



## bakeacookie

Jaidybug said:


> Lovely LV and Bal bag!!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful colours together, cute charm too!



Thank you!


----------



## amstevens714

bakeacookie said:


> Caramel macchiato and my mon monogram.
> View attachment 3376215




I love that bag charm so much!!!


----------



## bakeacookie

amstevens714 said:


> I love that bag charm so much!!!




Thank you! It's by Radley!


----------



## Houseofphylis

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Houseofphylis said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3377857



I love your speedy!


----------



## Coffee911

Houseofphylis said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3377857




Gorgeous bag! May I also ask what your drink is called?


----------



## paula3boys

Houseofphylis said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3377857





Coffee911 said:


> Gorgeous bag! May I also ask what your drink is called?



The secret menu "Pink Drink"! It is strawberry acai with coconut milk. So yummy. I have had it last two days in a row


----------



## Coffee911

paula3boys said:


> The secret menu "Pink Drink"! It is strawberry acai with coconut milk. So yummy. I have had it last two days in a row




Last question I promise lol is a lot of calories? I would love try one as it looks so delicious but I'm trying to lose some baby weight still.


----------



## paula3boys

Coffee911 said:


> Last question I promise lol is a lot of calories? I would love try one as it looks so delicious but I'm trying to lose some baby weight still.



From what I recall reading online, it didn't. You should google it.


----------



## Iamminda

paula3boys said:


> The secret menu "Pink Drink"! It is strawberry acai with coconut milk. So yummy. I have had it last two days in a row



I must try this drink!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Just tried the pink drink!   I must say, I like it quite a bit considering I don't usually go for fruity drinks.  Thanks to all those who recommended it.


----------



## bakeacookie

Since its buy 1 share 1, two mango black teas!


----------



## LV Bags Lover

Houseofphylis said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3377857



Your speedy sequins look gorgeous! I saw a lady carried this bag few months ago and bling bling so stunning. &#128525;&#128077;&#127996;


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Iamminda said:


> Just tried the pink drink!   I must say, I like it quite a bit considering I don't usually go for fruity drinks.  Thanks to all those who recommended it.
> 
> View attachment 3378350


Awww i love the azur cles. I regret selling mine now.

Isnt the pink drink delicious? DH has been sent on Starbucks runs much more often than usual because of them.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Houseofphylis said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> View attachment 3377857


Stunning.


----------



## Iamminda

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Awww i love the azur cles. I regret selling mine now.
> 
> Isnt the pink drink delicious? DH has been sent on Starbucks runs much more often than usual because of them.



Thanks -- it's my only azur piece!  Btw, it was your post of the pink drink that first caught my eye .


----------



## kylz




----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Iamminda said:


> Thanks -- it's my only azur piece!  Btw, it was your post of the pink drink that first caught my eye .




I hope this drink never goes away.


----------



## LovingLV81

My husband thought I was silly doing this but I was like this will make a great pic for TPF lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Iamminda

LovingLV81 said:


> My husband thought I was silly doing this but I was like this will make a great pic for TPF lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



This IS a great picture!! Hope you enjoyed your pink drink.


----------



## Baby_Girl

What is this pink Drink? &#128513;


----------



## LakeLake

LovingLV81 said:


> My husband thought I was silly doing this but I was like this will make a great pic for TPF lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



It is a super cute pic XD Love your rings, they are beautiful!


----------



## handbagjunkie00

LovingLV81 said:


> My husband thought I was silly doing this but I was like *this will make a great pic for TPF* lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



You were so right


----------



## Aliluvlv

LovingLV81 said:


> My husband thought I was silly doing this but I was like this will make a great pic for TPF lol [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


Love it! Soooo wish i hadn't missed the balloon series illustrated slg items. Looks awesome on the DE.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My Curieuse wallet with Mango Passion Fruit Blended Beverage while waiting for my lunch to be served [emoji899][emoji490][emoji500][emoji484][emoji4]

Also, a late post -- this was last Saturday. Tried a new fizz drink called Coconut Water Watermelon and my friend tried Cranberry [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji484]


----------



## lwn

Waiting to head into work with my Sarah Compact wallet and an iced vanilla coffee!


----------



## simplyhappy

I finally have a Starbucks day with my LV and I come here to post a photo, but that was Tuesday when everything was down for maintenance.   Soooo here's my first pink drink (thanks for everyone sharing about this) and my mini pochette at a fun Starbucks location.


----------



## simplyhappy

Oohh and I like testing out this new Like button!


----------



## Aoifs

This was wednesday! 






Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aoifs

simplyhappy said:


> I finally have a Starbucks day with my LV and I come here to post a photo, but that was Tuesday when everything was down for maintenance.   Soooo here's my first pink drink (thanks for everyone sharing about this) and my mini pochette at a fun Starbucks location.
> 
> View attachment 3381702


Whats the pink drink? Its friday and theres a Starbucks across from the office...I might try it! [emoji6]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Kouralakko

mugenprincess said:


> My pinkdrink and my rabat cles!



This is such a beauty! [emoji7] I have to have this too, even though i just promised myself that i wont be buying more items for a while [emoji16]


----------



## mugenprincess

Kouralakko said:


> This is such a beauty! [emoji7] I have to have this too, even though i just promised myself that i wont be buying more items for a while [emoji16]



Hahahhaa the endless desires of the heart !!  Happy Friday


----------



## LovingLV81

Aoifs said:


> Whats the pink drink? Its friday and theres a Starbucks across from the office...I might try it! [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



It is the strawberry acaci refresher with no water and coconut milk and light ice .. It taste amazing !!


----------



## Aoifs

LovingLV81 said:


> It is the strawberry acaci refresher with no water and coconut milk and light ice .. It taste amazing !!


 i went in and they dont have the Strawberry Acai refresher. Only Lime! So disappointed. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## anabg

Trying the strawberry acai refresher


----------



## xo_navi_xo

anabg said:


> Trying the strawberry acai refresher




So cute !! ☺️


----------



## xo_navi_xo

Aoifs said:


> Whats the pink drink? Its friday and theres a Starbucks across from the office...I might try it! [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


I wanna to know what it is too LOL - looks goooood


----------



## Aoifs

xo_navi_xo said:


> I wanna to know what it is too LOL - looks goooood


Seems to be USA only! [emoji22]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## paula3boys

anabg said:


> Trying the strawberry acai refresher



The pink drink is this but instead of water like yours it has coconut milk. I ask for pink drink and they automatically do the substitution


----------



## Happy03

Sharing my date with the lil' one
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Sent from my SM-N910C using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Aoifs said:


> Seems to be USA only! [emoji22]



Yeah, it think so too. I asked for it here in my country but they don't have it; just 2 new fizzio drinks Cranberry and Coconut Water Watermelon flavors.


----------



## pisabella

simplyhappy said:


> I finally have a Starbucks day with my LV and I come here to post a photo, but that was Tuesday when everything was down for maintenance.   Soooo here's my first pink drink (thanks for everyone sharing about this) and my mini pochette at a fun Starbucks location.
> 
> View attachment 3381702


is this grand park??? Love it!


----------



## simplyhappy

Aoifs said:


> Whats the pink drink? Its friday and theres a Starbucks across from the office...I might try it! [emoji6]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app





LovingLV81 said:


> It is the strawberry acaci refresher with no water and coconut milk and light ice .. It taste amazing !!



Thank you LovingLV81, and everyone else for helping answer the questions! I'm getting Notifications alerts, but then once I'm in TPF it doesn't direct me to the quoted threads. 

I too asked for the "Pink Drink" and the barista already knew it was with Coconut Milk instead of water because she nodded as she wrote it on my cup.   I think it's a little tangy, and the strawberries they add are a dried strawberry so it tastes like candy! Mmmm. I'm glad I tried it for a change, but I will get my sweet sweet Chai or Green Tea latte next time.


----------



## simplyhappy

pisabella said:


> is this grand park??? Love it!



Yes it is! I was hoping someone would recognize the pink chairs or water background.  [emoji5]


----------



## elrtati

There you go ؛)


----------



## Megs

Coming in to say I love this thread!!! More pics, especially of pretty pink drinks!


----------



## frivofrugalista

I tried the Youthberry Granita and I was quite disappointed. It was super watery and not at pink as the ad.
I had the Strawberry Lemonade Limeade Granita in Saturday and it was amazing but of course I forgot to snap a pic.


----------



## Jaidybug

frivofrugalista said:


> I tried the Youthberry Granita and I was quite disappointed. It was super watery and not at pink as the ad.
> I had the Strawberry Lemonade Limeade Granita in Saturday and it was amazing but of course I forgot to snap a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/
> That's disappointing. I agree, the limeade one is pretty good! Love the colours on your LV[emoji170]


----------



## Jaidybug

Tried the youthberry white tea drink today, which was yummy but a little bit too sweet


----------



## frivofrugalista

Jaidybug said:


> Tried the youthberry white tea drink today, which was yummy but a little bit too sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3388263



Thank you, yours looks way better than mine. Sticking to the Limeade.


----------



## Houseofphylis

Enjoying the nice morning!


----------



## Baby_Girl

My Croisette with a delicious very Berry refresha


----------



## Kmazz39

LovingLV81 said:


> It is the strawberry acaci refresher with no water and coconut milk and light ice .. It taste amazing !!


I just had one of these today made exactly like you posted...soooo good


----------



## elrtati

Earlier today؛)


----------



## anabg

On a diet... but mistakenly ordered the Venti iced latte instead of a grande. Darn you, Starbucks for your fancy names for small, medium and large 













Now waiting for a haircut.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frivofrugalista

Tried the Berry Hibiscus Refresher with coconut milk...not bad


----------



## sunandflowers

Venti iced latte! Yum on a sunny day with my new DA Pochette!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3393022


----------



## TraGiv

My Sully MM and my first pink drink. It's very good!


----------



## bix.shop

Kaoli said:


> I found two photos of my phone with my LV & starbucks  but not taken at starbucks [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242268
> View attachment 3242270



Yummy Ladurée!


----------



## glamourdoll.

Macchiato with speedy DE


----------



## Swcharm87

LVintage_LVoe said:


> View attachment 3381202
> 
> 
> My Curieuse wallet with Mango Passion Fruit Blended Beverage while waiting for my lunch to be served [emoji899][emoji490][emoji500][emoji484][emoji4]
> 
> Also, a late post -- this was last Saturday. Tried a new fizz drink called Coconut Water Watermelon and my friend tried Cranberry [emoji106]&#127995;[emoji484]
> 
> View attachment 3381211



Great photo! May I ask what you ask for when you order the Mango beverage?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Swcharm87 said:


> Great photo! May I ask what you ask for when you order the Mango beverage?



Hi! Thanks for the compliment! [emoji4] I just tell  them the name of the drink on the menu board. We only have 2 blended beverages in our local Starbucks here [emoji4] Hth! [emoji4]


----------



## MedicWifey

TraGiv said:


> My Sully MM and my first pink drink. It's very good!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3393913


Great pic! Gonna have to jump on the pink drink bandwagon. I always order one of the same two things. Time to mix things up.


----------



## TraGiv

MedicWifey said:


> Great pic! Gonna have to jump on the pink drink bandwagon. I always order one of the same two things. Time to mix things up.



Thank you!  Yes, you should try it. It is very very good.


----------



## Swcharm87

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi! Thanks for the compliment! [emoji4] I just tell  them the name of the drink on the menu board. We only have 2 blended beverages in our local Starbucks here [emoji4] Hth! [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3394734



Ohh! I never even noticed that they had these [emoji3] thank a lot!!


----------



## lvlouis

Waiting for my $3 frapp.


----------



## TraGiv

Sully MM & Black Mango Tea Lemonade


----------



## Twoo

yesterday


----------



## mymeimei02

My DA Felicie with the Purple drink [emoji4][emoji106]


----------



## Beanzy

At a very special Starbucks!

Sent from my SM-G920T using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luv2bling

@Beanzy - so cute!


----------



## Miso5oup

mymeimei02 said:


> My DA Felicie with the Purple drink [emoji4][emoji106]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3399048



Was it good? I had the pink one and i was disapointed.


----------



## mymeimei02

Miso5oup said:


> Was it good? I had the pink one and i was disapointed.



It's the berry lemonade, vanilla syrup and soy milk...I like it better than the pink but that's because I didnt care for the dehydrated strawberries. But this one has seeds from the black berries....


----------



## paula3boys

mymeimei02 said:


> It's the berry lemonade, vanilla syrup and soy milk...I like it better than the pink but that's because I didnt care for the dehydrated strawberries. But this one has seeds from the black berries....



You can ask them to not include dehydrated strawberries


----------



## frivofrugalista

Shopping and sipping s'mores crème with nano speedy


----------



## mugenprincess

Enjoying my refreshing green tea with my felicie


----------



## Miso5oup

paula3boys said:


> You can ask them to not include dehydrated strawberries



Yea... My bro thought it was nice so he added them. Cost 75 cents more but I threw them into the garbage... They looked so yucky once soaked


----------



## Baby_Girl

With my twinset


----------



## balen.girl

With my Melie.. This is her first day out.. [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

Miso5oup said:


> Yea... My bro thought it was nice so he added them. Cost 75 cents more but I threw them into the garbage... They looked so yucky once soaked



That is strange. I ask for Pink Drink all the time. It is basically a Strawberry Acai Refresher with coconut milk instead of water. They charge like $0.60 for coconut milk, but always put strawberries in it at no extra charge in all the locations in my county.


----------



## enlux

I go to Starbucks to drink water and read a book.


----------



## mugenprincess

enlux said:


> I go to Starbucks to drink water and read a book.



I love your bag!


----------



## balen.girl

With my credit note from LV.. Don't know which bag to get..


----------



## frivofrugalista

balen.girl said:


> With my credit note from LV.. Don't know which bag to get..
> View attachment 3403270



I love your square mini!


----------



## fabuleux

I just read online that Starbucks is raising prices this month! 
I rarely go there because I don't drink coffee, but that sucks for all of you addicts! Less money for LV!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> I just read online that Starbucks is raising prices this month!
> I rarely go there because I don't drink coffee, but that sucks for all of you addicts! Less money for LV!


It makes me very sad... and annoyed. Crazy money for their drinks! [emoji19]


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> It makes me very sad... and annoyed. Crazy money for their drinks! [emoji19]


I do like their hot chocolate though!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> I do like their hot chocolate though! [emoji813]


Lol! Ambrosia in a cup [emoji2]


----------



## Aryel

Since I hardly go to Starbucks, here's the photo of my 19 year old Petit Noe at a local coffee shop.


----------



## Lolaberry

My new to me, 10year old speedy 30, new coin purse and mango passion frappuchino mmm


----------



## mugenprincess

balen.girl said:


> With my credit note from LV.. Don't know which bag to get..
> View attachment 3403270


this made me chuckle.


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Getting over my fear of getting caught in the rain. Delightful MM DA Rose Ballerine


----------



## enlux

Pocket organizer in Damier Cobalt and iced green tea.


----------



## beth001

My White Kusama Waves NF MM (LVOE!) and a Venti Iced Soy Decaf Latte.


----------



## clu13

I prefer D&D


----------



## Rose71

Aryel said:


> Since I hardly go to Starbucks, here's the photo of my 19 year old Petit Noe at a local coffee shop.
> View attachment 3403442


Love that pic and that it is not at starbucksI love starbucks, but the little coffee shops can be also cute and cozy.


----------



## Rose71

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3404269
> 
> I prefer D&D


that colour purse is a statement at starbucks


----------



## Rose71

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Getting over my fear of getting caught in the rain. Delightful MM DA Rose Ballerine
> 
> View attachment 3403765


The DA rose ballerine loves rose ballerine drink


----------



## ChicagoJess

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3404269
> 
> I prefer D&D


My dream bag!!


----------



## Aryel

Rose71 said:


> Love that pic and that it is not at starbucksI love starbucks, but the little coffee shops can be also cute and cozy.



Thanks! I like frappuchino at Starbucks but also like supporting local businesses [emoji4]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

I ordered Raspberry Black Currant blended beverage to go and now waiting for my kids to finish their Kumon (study program) sheets for today.


----------



## forever.elise

fabuleux said:


> I just read online that Starbucks is raising prices this month!
> I rarely go there because I don't drink coffee, but that sucks for all of you addicts! Less money for LV!



WHAT! Are you serious?! I had no idea...how did this slip by me?!?! So stupid, honestly it's already expensive enough. Who do they think they are, LV?! Lol, "price increases"...why, because they're greedy?! I know I made this thread, but if other coffee shops can keep their prices the same, but SB has to raise...this is apparent greed. I can only handle greed like this from LV[emoji23] 
I only drink the brewed coffee. So far, I only pay about $2.40 for a cup. I know I can get it cheaper elsewhere...if it goes past $2.50 for a medium brewed coffee, I might be making a "Your LV at Dunkin' Donuts" thread!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## SapphireGem

forever.elise said:


> WHAT! Are you serious?! I had no idea...how did this slip by me?!?! So stupid, honestly it's already expensive enough. Who do they think they are, LV?! Lol, "price increases"...why, because they're greedy?! I know I made this thread, but if other coffee shops can keep their prices the same, but SB has to raise...this is apparent greed. I can only handle greed like this from LV[emoji23]
> I only drink the brewed coffee. So far, I only pay about $2.40 for a cup. I know I can get it cheaper elsewhere...if it goes past $2.50 for a medium brewed coffee, I might be making a "Your LV at Dunkin' Donuts" thread!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



Yep, prices went up as of this morning.  My drink is now $.30+ more.


----------



## forever.elise

SapphireGem said:


> Yep, prices went up as of this morning.  My drink is now $.30+ more.



[emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35][emoji35] not happy...


----------



## UnaVitaSegreta

beth001 said:


> View attachment 3404060
> 
> My White Kusama Waves NF MM (LVOE!) and a Venti Iced Soy Decaf Latte.


I'm in love with your bag!


----------



## sbuxaddict

Cooling off in this heat!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

forever.elise said:


> WHAT! Are you serious?! I had no idea...how did this slip by me?!?! So stupid, honestly it's already expensive enough. Who do they think they are, LV?! Lol, "price increases"...why, because they're greedy?! I know I made this thread, but if other coffee shops can keep their prices the same, but SB has to raise...this is apparent greed. I can only handle greed like this from LV[emoji23]
> I only drink the brewed coffee. So far, I only pay about $2.40 for a cup. I know I can get it cheaper elsewhere...if it goes past $2.50 for a medium brewed coffee, I might be making a "Your LV at Dunkin' Donuts" thread!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I discovered how good McDonald's coffee tastes....just saying. Lol.


----------



## SapphireGem

PuccaNGaru said:


> I discovered how good McDonald's coffee tastes....just saying. Lol.



lol


----------



## deb68nc

forever.elise said:


> WHAT! Are you serious?! I had no idea...how did this slip by me?!?! So stupid, honestly it's already expensive enough. Who do they think they are, LV?! Lol, "price increases"...why, because they're greedy?! I know I made this thread, but if other coffee shops can keep their prices the same, but SB has to raise...this is apparent greed. I can only handle greed like this from LV[emoji23]
> I only drink the brewed coffee. So far, I only pay about $2.40 for a cup. I know I can get it cheaper elsewhere...if it goes past $2.50 for a medium brewed coffee, I might be making a "Your LV at Dunkin' Donuts" thread!!![emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]



I LOVE DD coffee [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Coffee911

PuccaNGaru said:


> I discovered how good McDonald's coffee tastes....just saying. Lol.



+1 lol


----------



## Iamminda

PuccaNGaru said:


> I discovered how good McDonald's coffee tastes....just saying. Lol.


Really?   I need to go get myself a cup.  Have you tried brewing McDonald's coffee at home?


----------



## mugenprincess

sbuxaddict said:


> Cooling off in this heat!
> 
> View attachment 3407513



Omg! How do you like the Saint Laurent cardholder! I've been considering it for awhile. What actually fits inside the zipped area?


----------



## sbuxaddict

mugenprincess said:


> Omg! How do you like the Saint Laurent cardholder! I've been considering it for awhile. What actually fits inside the zipped area?


I like it a lot! I've had it for about 2-3 weeks now and the slots are now easier to get in and out of. The zipped area is pretty tight and I don't keep much in it because I normally don't carry cash. Right now there's 4 bills in it plus a gift card and there is only the slightest bulge (keep in mind the bills were doubly folded to fit). I am really enjoying it and have gotten a lot of compliments about it! I just love the texture and how understated it is.


----------



## LolaCalifornia

clu13 said:


> View attachment 3404269
> 
> I prefer D&D



We don't have any D&D's in Southern California...


----------



## Baby_Girl

Galliera Azur PM and Very Berry Refresha ✌️


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Iamminda said:


> Really?   I need to go get myself a cup.  Have you tried brewing McDonald's coffee at home?


I have a Keurig at home and buy the McDonald K Cups often. BUT....in my opinion, K Cups just don't taste the same as the brewed coffee at the stores. I always buy different brands, but to me they just taste the same and it's hard for me to differentiate between what  actually tastes "good" and "not so good". I do know that K Cups are not as strong as other coffees, too. I am currently addicted to McDonald's coffee. I am still a huge SB fan, but find that it is quite strong and bitter. McDonald's is just smooth, light and smells so yummy! Plus, it only costs $1 ANY SiZE!!! Go try it, and if you don't like it, it's only $1 lost. Lol .


----------



## lalbert88

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHfckY0BQYVRGo-nabuu4ge3oiytvq36SjNAtk0/





The infamous pink drink and my favorite MM in DA
Sent from my SCH-I545 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Typhi

frivofrugalista said:


> Shopping and sipping s'mores crème with nano speedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3400003



Yorkdale???


----------



## Beanzy

Montaigne BB and my sweet new pinapple cup.


----------



## caitlinrose88

Speedy B 25 and I finishing some homework for nursing school


----------



## Iamminda

Beanzy said:


> View attachment 3410114
> 
> Montaigne BB and my sweet new pinapple cup.



What a cute cup (love Hawaii!!!)!


----------



## frivofrugalista

LVintage_LVoe said:


> I ordered Raspberry Black Currant blended beverage to go and now waiting for my kids to finish their Kumon (study program) sheets for today.
> 
> View attachment 3406951



Hey Kumon parent[emoji113]
I'm an instructor[emoji4]


----------



## m_ichele

Beanzy said:


> View attachment 3410114
> 
> Montaigne BB and my sweet new pinapple cup.



That cup is adorable!


----------



## mugenprincess

Beanzy said:


> View attachment 3410114
> 
> Montaigne BB and my sweet new pinapple cup.


omgggg i'm loving that cup!!


----------



## Iamminda

Ok, I tried out McDonalds coffee -- it's pretty good (thanks PuccaNGaru!).  The only thing is that it is easier for me to go to Starbucks than McDonalds since there are Starbucks inside Target and my local supermarkets.


----------



## TraGiv




----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Ok, I tried out McDonalds coffee -- it's pretty good (thanks PuccaNGaru!).  The only thing is that it is easier for me to go to Starbucks than McDonalds since there are Starbucks inside Target and my local supermarkets.



I usually get McDonald's coffee every morning before I go to work, and then I get a Starbucks in the afternoon. Can't believe I'm saying this...but I actually think McDonald's coffee tastes better than Pike![emoji15] I do love the SB Blonde roast, but it's never available and ready in the afternoon, it's always on pour over. And actually, 99% of the time I end up waiting 10 minutes for my coffee because they forgot they were doing a pour over. I am a bit annoyed with Starbucks right now (price increases due to poor Frap sales)...I did go today, but I will try somewhere new tomorrow.


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> I usually get McDonald's coffee every morning before I go to work, and then I get a Starbucks in the afternoon. Can't believe I'm saying this...but I actually think McDonald's coffee tastes better than Pike![emoji15] I do love the SB Blonde roast, but it's never available and ready in the afternoon, it's always on pour over. And actually, 99% of the time I end up waiting 10 minutes for my coffee because they forgot they were doing a pour over. I am a bit annoyed with Starbucks right now (price increases due to poor Frap sales)...I did go today, but I will try somewhere new tomorrow.



I don't like SB's Pike Place when they make it for me but I love brewing it at home (don't know why it tastes better at home).  Decaf Americano at SB is also just ok.   I've never tried the blonde roast because they don't have it in decaf.  In general, I really like all the decaf SB I make at home -- good for my wallet


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> I don't like SB's Pike Place when they make it for me but I love brewing it at home (don't know why it tastes better at home).  Decaf Americano at SB is also just ok.   I've never tried the blonde roast because they don't have it in decaf.  In general, I really like all the decaf SB I make at home -- good for my wallet



Yeah, my fiancé actually loves getting coffee from the small conscience store. Last week he decided to find out who makes the coffee for them, and bought it wholesale to brew at home. It's pretty good!!! 
For me, I enjoy coffee in the morning as soon as I wake up, but I love the trip to go get another from a coffee shop. Maybe I'm weird, but it makes my day[emoji847]
I would try blonde, it's pretty good! Ask if they have it in decaf. But most SB only have it in the morning because it has a bit more caffeine than Pike or dark roasts because it doesn't take as much time roasting as the others. 
Americano is my favorite!!! Smooth!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Friday evening after some shopping


----------



## hthrs

PuccaNGaru said:


> I have a Keurig at home and buy the McDonald K Cups often. BUT....in my opinion, K Cups just don't taste the same as the brewed coffee at the stores. I always buy different brands, but to me they just taste the same and it's hard for me to differentiate between what  actually tastes "good" and "not so good". I do know that K Cups are not as strong as other coffees, too. I am currently addicted to McDonald's coffee. I am still a huge SB fan, but find that it is quite strong and bitter. McDonald's is just smooth, light and smells so yummy! Plus, it only costs $1 ANY SiZE!!! Go try it, and if you don't like it, it's only $1 lost. Lol .



If I want a latte or something I like Starbucks, but for just regular coffee, McDonald's is so good, I am convinced there is crack in there! Lol! For some reason the flavor is almost addicting, you don't want your cup to end! I didn't like the McDonald's Kcups as much, they taste totally different Imo. My favorite are the Green Mountain Nantucket blend.


----------



## paula3boys

Iamminda said:


> Ok, I tried out McDonalds coffee -- it's pretty good (thanks PuccaNGaru!).  The only thing is that it is easier for me to go to Starbucks than McDonalds since there are Starbucks inside Target and my local supermarkets.





forever.elise said:


> I usually get McDonald's coffee every morning before I go to work, and then I get a Starbucks in the afternoon. Can't believe I'm saying this...but I actually think McDonald's coffee tastes better than Pike![emoji15] I do love the SB Blonde roast, but it's never available and ready in the afternoon, it's always on pour over. And actually, 99% of the time I end up waiting 10 minutes for my coffee because they forgot they were doing a pour over. I am a bit annoyed with Starbucks right now (price increases due to poor Frap sales)...I did go today, but I will try somewhere new tomorrow.



For strictly regular coffee I prefer McD's! I don't eat there but like the coffee and large is only $1 plus tax here


----------



## PuccaNGaru

paula3boys said:


> For strictly regular coffee I prefer McD's! I don't eat there but like the coffee and large is only $1 plus tax here


There was a time I was going there for coffee everyday for two weeks straight! I would often wonder if anyone I know recognizes my car and thinks I eat there as well...yikes! I only get coffee there, that's all.


----------



## lvmk

PuccaNGaru said:


> There was a time I was going there for coffee everyday for two weeks straight! I would often wonder if anyone I know recognizes my car and thinks I eat there as well...yikes! I only get coffee there, that's all.


TBH, I wouldn't care if someone thinks I eat there. If they're worrying about what I'm eating, then they obviously don't have anything to truly worry about.


----------



## aimeng

It is a local coffee store, with fewer people and high speed internet! I live in NYC, Starbucks is always crowded!


----------



## mymeimei02

Got Pink and purple drink mixed together with my mono Felicie


----------



## Cocoa32

Beanzy said:


> View attachment 3410114
> 
> Montaigne BB and my sweet new pinapple cup.


How does the purse holder work?  I need one in my life!


----------



## forever.elise

aimeng said:


> It is a local coffee store, with fewer people and high speed internet! I live in NYC, Starbucks is always crowded!
> View attachment 3411594



I want to go to YOUR coffee shop! [emoji7] Love the furniture...so much character.


----------



## aimeng

forever.elise said:


> I want to go to YOUR coffee shop! [emoji7] Love the furniture...so much character.



Oh my god, and I have to say the coffee is great too!


----------



## Miletmilet

mymeimei02 said:


> Got Pink and purple drink mixed together with my mono Felicie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3411679


Lovely! I also wanted to buy a felicie next week when i get to drop by the store.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

frivofrugalista said:


> Hey Kumon parent[emoji113]
> I'm an instructor[emoji4]



Hello teacher! [emoji112] Nice to know there's a bag-lovin' Kumon instructor here [emoji4]


----------



## Beanzy

Cocoa32 said:


> How does the purse holder work?  I need one in my life!


It's a solid round piece with a swivel hook attached. I got mine in a random store in Vegas years ago but here's the link to the one I got my Mother-in-law after I bought her her first designer bag.

Silver Purse Hanger (Silver) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000VZVP9Y/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_IE0IxbD2PYSCQ


----------



## beth001

aimeng said:


> It is a local coffee store, with fewer people and high speed internet! I live in NYC, Starbucks is always crowded!
> View attachment 3411594


Mason Jar? Ultra chic.


----------



## Bdub

The pink drink made its way to me!


----------



## Jenergyup

Enjoying my Palm Spring Mini and my grande iced 1 pump no whip mocha at my favorite Target's Starbucks!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Have a good day everyone


----------



## sbuxaddict

Starting off Monday with some monogram and hot coffee. My pouch from my Mansur Gavriel has been surprisingly useful!


----------



## frivofrugalista

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hello teacher! [emoji112] Nice to know there's a bag-lovin' Kumon instructor here [emoji4]



Hi![emoji113]


----------



## Iamminda

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3412840
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone


That lemon (?) cake looks so good.


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Iamminda said:


> That lemon (?) cake looks so good.



Yup it's Lemon cake . [emoji39][emoji39]


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Having breakfast at the airport , while waiting to boarding . Have an awesome day everyone.


----------



## Baby_Girl

On my way to work with my Artsy


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Red Cranberry Fizzio and my Agenda PM.. Chillin' and crossing out to-do list done today.


----------



## NeLVoe

Yum yum! :3 My favourite Starbucks drink


----------



## LovingLV81

Pink drink time ! Tagging along is my DE speedy 30 and ballon charm [emoji41][emoji41]


----------



## ChiChi143

Having a Starbucks date with my almost 3 year old son & my Bloomsbury


----------



## ayutilovesGST

NeLVoe said:


> Yum yum! :3 My favourite Starbucks drink





LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3414135
> 
> 
> Pink drink time ! Tagging along is my DE speedy 30 and ballon charm [emoji41][emoji41]





ChiChi143 said:


> Having a Starbucks date with my almost 3 year old son & my Bloomsbury
> 
> View attachment 3414169



I guess it's an ebene day out at Starbucks [emoji23][emoji23] around the world


----------



## TraGiv

My Delightful MM & Chai Tea Latte


----------



## balen.girl

With my 6 years old Insolite.. It was a gift from my ex boyfriend who became my hubby.. [emoji173]️


----------



## Aoifs

balen.girl said:


> With my 6 years old Insolite.. It was a gift from my ex boyfriend who became my hubby.. [emoji173]️
> View attachment 3416851


Love the wallet and the yellow Goyard (?) with the fur ball charm. Is that a charm on the wallet?

I also call my husband my ex boyfriend [emoji23] he doesnt find it funny! I do. Lol

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aoifs

A coffee was a necessary treat this friday morning [emoji1] my grande skinny latte with an extra shot pictured with my Speedy B 30 DE, mono RB 6 key holder and my mono cles. Sorry for bad lighting. [emoji52]

Shout out to Elise for the Blonde roast recommendation. Yum!







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luv2bling

Tim Horton's Coffee.  It is my Starbucks.  Less than $2 for a Large.


----------



## luv2bling

TraGiv said:


> View attachment 3410961


Love your bag!


----------



## luv2bling

aimeng said:


> It is a local coffee store, with fewer people and high speed internet! I live in NYC, Starbucks is always crowded!
> View attachment 3411594


@aimeng - what bag is this?


----------



## balen.girl

Aoifs said:


> Love the wallet and the yellow Goyard (?) with the fur ball charm. Is that a charm on the wallet?
> 
> I also call my husband my ex boyfriend [emoji23] he doesnt find it funny! I do. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Yes that's my yellow Goyard with fur ball charm.. I really love Goyard tote.. Very comfortable and easy to use.. [emoji4]
I put LV chain on the wallet, so it can be a wristlet.. But I don't know if LV still selling this chain or not..


----------



## Iamminda

Aoifs said:


> Love the wallet and the yellow Goyard (?) with the fur ball charm. Is that a charm on the wallet?
> 
> I also call my husband my ex boyfriend [emoji23] he doesnt find it funny! I do. Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



I too like to call DH my BF sometimes -- it makes me feel young again instead of some old married lady (lol).   I need to try the blonde roast too but keep forgetting because I prefer decaf (they usually only offer pike place and Americano for decaf).


----------



## simplyhappy

Iamminda said:


> I too like to call DH my BF sometimes -- it makes me feel young again instead of some old married lady (lol).   I need to try the blonde roast too but keep forgetting because I prefer decaf (they usually only offer pike place and Americano for decaf).



They NEVER have decaf in the afternoon, only in Americano, which is more expensive, but the nicer cashiers won't charge you extra for it. 

Anyone who worked there know why decaf isn't offered all day?


----------



## misstrine85

My Emilie (and I) having a soy caramel ice-latte celebrating the first day of my summer-vacation in Baresso, the danish equivalent of Starbucks.


----------



## Aoifs

Iamminda said:


> I too like to call DH my BF sometimes -- it makes me feel young again instead of some old married lady (lol).   I need to try the blonde roast too but keep forgetting because I prefer decaf (they usually only offer pike place and Americano for decaf).


I highly recommend it-smooth and not too strong!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## anabg

Killing some time at Starbucks today. I should really be grocery shopping.  Just an iced latte today.






Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Aliluvlv

Cooling off with my new speedy b 25 and new fav pink drink (thanks to this thread!) [emoji2]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

anabg said:


> Killing some time at Starbucks today. I should really be grocery shopping.  Just an iced latte today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app



Love this esp. you wearing flip flops (I'm assuming that's your foot [emoji6]) I love me grocery shopping in flip flops as well. I'm in a tropical country and I think many here loves frap a lot bec. of our weather and flip flops are our staple footwear year round should I say [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Not Starbucks but enjoying my Caramel Iced coffee today.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Treating myself to a Iced Coconut Milk Mocha Macchiato after getting my eyebrows waxed (ouch!). All I needed is my 6 ring key holder. Love this piece!


----------



## enlux

Pink drink but they ran out of strawberries so I had berries instead. With my PDB and Hermes dogon card holder.


----------



## missmetal

Trying out the new Iced Coconut Milk Mocha Macchiato with my cerise speedy.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## anabg

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Love this esp. you wearing flip flops (I'm assuming that's your foot [emoji6]) I love me grocery shopping in flip flops as well. I'm in a tropical country and I think many here loves frap a lot bec. of our weather and flip flops are our staple footwear year round should I say [emoji4]



That was my foot.  [emoji23]   No dressing up for Sundays grocery run...


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Caffeine fixed! Happy Sunday u alls!


----------



## ChicagoJess

A little afternoon pick-me-up!!


----------



## Aoifs

Another blonde roast skinny latte with an extra shot! Speedy B 30 DE waiting patiently [emoji1]im tempted to come back at lunchtime and try the Raspberry & White Peach yoghurt frap. Looks yum!







Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## AAxxx

enlux said:


> View attachment 3423542
> 
> 
> Pink drink but they ran out of strawberries so I had berries instead. With my PDB and Hermes dogon card holder.



Love the charm! Matches your PDB perfectly!


----------



## amrx87

Just got my puppeh a bath, and now were hanging at starbucks and catching some rays! I got her that water that shes now rejecting because the ice is gone


----------



## missmetal

Picked up some eyeliner from Burberry and then a soy flat white. I told my husband we can reuse the Burberry bag to transport a beer can.


----------



## Chubbs1212

Starbucks fix with my PM [emoji4]


----------



## miumiu2046

My Twice with Shaken Passion Iced Tea Lemonade. [emoji16]. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

luv2bling said:


> Tim Horton's Coffee.  It is my Starbucks.  Less than $2 for a Large.


I love Tim Hortons!!


----------



## Aoifs

miumiu2046 said:


> View attachment 3432440
> 
> 
> My Twice with Shaken Passion Iced Tea Lemonade. [emoji16]. Happy Friday everyone!


Im so sad i missed out on this bag [emoji54] its gorgeous!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## luv2bling

missmetal said:


> View attachment 3425705
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trying out the new Iced Coconut Milk Mocha Macchiato with my cerise speedy.


@missmetal    This is sooooo pretty!      The hotstamp on the clochette is an excellent compliment to the gold brand name stamping on the bag.


----------



## Miletmilet

My most loved frap and woc


----------



## anabg

I always end up here on Sundays. Grande Iced Latte and treat for the fiance.

Sent from my SM-G900V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Emmabutterfly

Fruit smoothie


----------



## Iamminda

Finally tried the butterbeer frappuccino!   Brought back sweet memories of visiting the Harry Potter Wizarding World.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Sugar Rush with my Miroir Silver Trousse


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Finally tried the butterbeer frappuccino!   Brought back sweet memories of visiting the Harry Potter Wizarding World.


Awesome, i didn't know there was such a frapp!  Sigh... I had the best time at the HPWW!!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Awesome, i didn't know there was such a frapp!  Sigh... I had the best time at the HPWW!!



Actually, this particular barista didn't know what it was but I had the ingredients ready so he made it.   A Creme Frappucino with 3 pumps of caramel syrup, 3 pumps of toffee nut syrup and caramel drizzle.  I saw it here on this thread and on people.com (sorry don't know how to link).  It was good.


----------



## Chubbs1212

My brand new Speedy B and Starbucks[emoji173]️


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I'm all shiny today. [emoji1]


----------



## balen.girl

Spontini at starbucks.. [emoji178]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

#addicted


----------



## Summerfriend

This thread is my happy place.


----------



## cocorichelle

Boyfriend wouldn't let me stay to take a shot inside, so here's my drink in the car lol


----------



## elinda

S'mores Frappucino and Speedy 30


----------



## Tayyyraee

Ran in with just my Cles to grab a quick drink before work


----------



## HandbagDiva354

[emoji173]️ Cerise Vernis 6 key holder 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with me today [emoji173]️


----------



## TXLVer

Iamminda said:


> Finally tried the butterbeer frappuccino!   Brought back sweet memories of visiting the Harry Potter Wizarding World.


Wait, what????  Butterbeer frap???  Do they have this at all Starbucks?  Where do you live?  We just got back from Universal in FL and I fell in love with Butterbeer.  I need to try this.


----------



## Iamminda

TXLVer said:


> Wait, what????  Butterbeer frap???  Do they have this at all Starbucks?  Where do you live?  We just got back from Universal in FL and I fell in love with Butterbeer.  I need to try this.


Hi.  Glad you had a great time at the WWHP.  I am in the US.  It is one of those off-the-menu items.  My barista didn't know what it was.  But I had the receipe on my phone.  It's a Creme Frap with 3 pumps of caramel syrup, 3 pumps of toffee nut syrup and lot of caramel drizzle.  They can make that and it is delish!


----------



## TXLVer

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Glad you had a great time at the WWHP.  I am in the US.  It is one of those off-the-menu items.  My barista didn't know what it was.  But I had the receipe on my phone.  It's a Creme Frap with 3 pumps of caramel syrup, 3 pumps of toffee nut syrup and lot of caramel drizzle.  They can make that and it is delish!


Thanks.  I did see the following post where you explained it and I found the recipe for it online.  It's an off-the menu item at Sbux.  I will have to try it this week.  Dole Whip and Butterbeer.  My two favorite reasons to visit Orlando.  ;P


----------



## SchaalBWife

ayutilovesGST said:


> View attachment 3412840
> 
> 
> Have a good day everyone


Where is this Starbucks with th pretty cups?


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My Strawberry Yogurt and S'mores, my LV Agenda PM and my kids' messy dinner we brought to Starbucks, haha! [emoji12]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My Strawberry Yogurt and S'mores, my LV Agenda PM and my kids' messy dinner we brought to Starbucks, haha! [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3441914



That looks yummy...What country are you in? I've never seen that here.


----------



## Juanikacey

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My Strawberry Yogurt and S'mores, my LV Agenda PM and my kids' messy dinner we brought to Starbucks, haha! [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3441914



OMG! I miss jollibee! [emoji24]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That looks yummy...What country are you in? I've never seen that here.



It is! [emoji106] I'm from the Philippines [emoji4] 



Juanikacey said:


> OMG! I miss jollibee! [emoji24]



Oh, wish I could throw you some Chickenjoy there! Just kidding! [emoji4] Hope you get your Jollibee fix soon.


----------



## Juanikacey

LVintage_LVoe said:


> It is! [emoji106] I'm from the Philippines [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, wish I could throw you some Chickenjoy there! Just kidding! [emoji4] Hope you get your Jollibee fix soon.



I knew it! You're a filipina.. Same here![emoji4] so jealous of chicken spag right now[emoji24]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Juanikacey said:


> I knew it! You're a filipina.. Same here![emoji4] so jealous of chicken spag right now[emoji24]



Hello fellow proud Filipina! [emoji112] Should be on your to do list on your next vacation here! [emoji6]


----------



## eena1230

LVintage_LVoe said:


> My Strawberry Yogurt and S'mores, my LV Agenda PM and my kids' messy dinner we brought to Starbucks, haha! [emoji12]
> 
> View attachment 3441914


Yummy Jollibee


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Affiche mini pochette & RB 6 key holder riding shotgun with me today[emoji177]


----------



## Rayrina95




----------



## Pinksweater

Delightful PM and vanilla bean frap w/ caramel drizzle.


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## Iamminda

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3444425


Hey cles twin , what is this intriguing drink?   Thx


----------



## anabg

I haven't used this bag is such a looong time... Giving it a spot in the rotation. Just the usual latte.


----------



## FancyPants77

anabg said:


> I haven't used this bag is such a looong time... Giving it a spot in the rotation. Just the usual latte.
> 
> View attachment 3444953



The terre cles is stunning and looks fantastic with ebene


----------



## italianlolita

He
	

		
			
		

		
	




Headed for a road trip! The mocha frap is my husbands and the soy vanilla latte is mine! And my damier ebene papillon 26. 3 hour drive ahead of us


----------



## TraGiv

Bloomsbury PM & Chai Tea Latte @ Target


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## HandbagDiva354

Not Starbucks but I had a caramel frappé today[emoji177]


----------



## sunandflowers

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Not Starbucks but I had a caramel frappé today[emoji177]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3446760



Is this the key pouch?  So pretty.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

sunandflowers said:


> Is this the key pouch?  So pretty.



Yes I bought it when they first removed the plate on the front. At first I was disappointed and almost returned it but now I've grown to love it.


----------



## KM7029

I finally snapped one for this thread!


----------



## CanPan

On the way to get a pedicure with my speedy and strawberry acai refresher. It's so good!


----------



## TraGiv




----------



## HandbagDiva354

Pochette Accessoires... I need to use her more [emoji254]


----------



## 4purse

Miletmilet said:


> My most loved frap and woc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3433490


Love your Felicie. What green Frap is that???


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Pochette Accessoires... I need to use her more [emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3449214



I forgot about that cookie!   Now I want one


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> I forgot about that cookie!   Now I want one



I am addicted! I think you were the one that told me about it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

CanPan said:


> On the way to get a pedicure with my speedy and strawberry acai refresher. It's so good!


The picture of summer! Love it!


----------



## Miletmilet

4purse said:


> Love your Felicie. What green Frap is that???


Thanks It's the green tea creme Frappuccino blended creme


----------



## ScottyGal

We've been walking around in the sun in Central Park for hours.. time for a break! 







Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## TraGiv

My six key ring holder & Chai Tea Latte


----------



## Miso5oup

Not a starbucks but so much healthier and yummier with my bagatelle


----------



## Iamminda

Miso5oup said:


> Not a starbucks but so much healthier and yummier with my bagatelle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3451281


I love your bag!!


----------



## MarraC

Off to the London maison to see what's new.


----------



## Miso5oup

Iamminda said:


> I love your bag!!



Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## LovingLV81

Iamminda said:


> Hey cles twin , what is this intriguing drink?   Thx



It is a raspberry Italian cream soda in my venti personal cup .. Sorry for the late reply I have been under the weather ..


----------



## Iamminda

LovingLV81 said:


> It is a raspberry Italian cream soda in my venti personal cup .. Sorry for the late reply I have been under the weather ..



Thanks for your reply.  Hope you feel better soon


----------



## rosiier

4 hour break in between classes right now! In dire need of some caffiene


----------



## Hisimed84

All these photos made me wanna make a similar photo  gonna make these days and would post it here!


----------



## Baby_Girl

With my Caissa Clutch and a Peach Black Tea Lemonade


----------



## misstrine85

My Speedy and I having a soy chai earlier today [emoji173]️


----------



## magreen0703

Picking up some Cold Brew for myself and coworker [emoji16] (Is anyone else blown away by the fact that the PSL is back ALREADY?!)


----------



## Aliluvlv

magreen0703 said:


> View attachment 3456196
> 
> 
> Picking up some Cold Brew for myself and coworker [emoji16] (Is anyone else blown away by the fact that the PSL is back ALREADY?!)


I know!  Can't believe it,  where did summer go?


----------



## TraGiv

Delightful & Chai Tea Latte


----------



## rosiier

Today


----------



## Pinksweater

Baby_Girl said:


> With my Caissa Clutch and a Peach Black Tea Lemonade


That's my second favorite drink.


----------



## Baby_Girl

What's your favorite one?


----------



## Pinksweater

Baby_Girl said:


> What's your favorite one?


Carmel macchiato -upside down w/ extra caramel drizzle


----------



## Baby_Girl

Sounds delisious, have to try this next time


----------



## Chubbs1212

PSL [emoji477]️ and my Neverfull


----------



## fujikomm

My LV Bedford in vernis [emoji477]️[emoji169]


----------



## Grande Latte

I LOVE this thread. It's so fun to look at these pics. But sadly I can't contribute because I've cut out caffeine and haven't been inside a Starbucks in over 2 years!


----------



## stmary

Azur and ice tea, perfect for summer


----------



## aimeng

Not Starbucks, but my local caffe......I hope my local Starbucks are not that busy! I never find a seat there!


----------



## anabg

Taking a break from packing last night.  We are moving next week.

Grande unsweetened passion iced tea and my empriente cles.


----------



## anabg

Today.  Iced grande latte with skim milk and a spinach feta egg white wrap.  And my empriente cles, of course.

I came to a neighboring town today because my Starbucks is being renovated...  This one is new, bigger and has nicer seating.


----------



## Aelfaerie

My multicles at Starbucks the other day with the butterbeer frap! It was delicious.


----------



## Sroyal0189

Pinksweater said:


> Carmel macchiato -upside down w/ extra caramel drizzle



My FAVE drink!! I add soy


----------



## TraGiv

My Delightful MM, French Purse & Mango Black Tea Lemonade.


----------



## Iamminda

TraGiv said:


> My Delightful MM, French Purse & Mango Black Tea Lemonade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3458893



May I ask what color is your French Purse?  It's a beautiful red but I am guessing it is not pomme D'Amour?  Thx.


----------



## Aoifs

rosiier said:


> Today



Which wallet is this? I love the combination of mono and red! [emoji7]


----------



## TraGiv

Iamminda said:


> May I ask what color is your French Purse?  It's a beautiful red but I am guessing it is not pomme D'Amour?  Thx.



Thank you. The color is cerise.


----------



## TraGiv

Aoifs said:


> Which wallet is this? I love the combination of mono and red! [emoji7]



It's the French Purse wallet in vernis. The color is cerise.


----------



## rosiier

Aoifs said:


> Which wallet is this? I love the combination of mono and red! [emoji7]


Pallas Compact Wallet in Cherry!


----------



## KMLpurseaddict

My mini pochette was out touring San Diego with me today- started out the morning with a grande Veranda blend


----------



## Bagsnlove

Chillin with my blonde roast, my beloved delightful and it's perfect new fur Pom to match[emoji4]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## ScottyGal

Aelfaerie said:


> My multicles at Starbucks the other day with the butterbeer frap! It was delicious.
> 
> View attachment 3458812


This looks delicious!

Sent from my MI 5 using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## significantlysteph

Love this thread! Will have to get a photo of my drink and bag next time I'm at Starbucks! So basic but so fun at the same time


----------



## Baby_Girl

With my Neverfull


----------



## beth001

Iced Venti Pink Drink and Mono Speedy 35 with Amarante Speedy Charm. I'm so chic


----------



## viewwing

Mocha with my new...


----------



## Perfect Day

MKbagsnlove74 said:


> Chillin with my blonde roast, my beloved delightful and it's perfect new fur Pom to match[emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3461011


Beautiful!  Love the pom pom too


----------



## aimeng

Good morning!


----------



## Aliluvlv

aimeng said:


> Good morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3463338


Good morning -great pic!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Love the charm


----------



## KOS

Love the bag. Is it a GM?


----------



## Pinksweater

beth001 said:


> View attachment 3462596
> 
> Iced Venti Pink Drink and Mono Speedy 35 with Amarante Speedy Charm. I'm so chic


Your speedy looks great.


----------



## cajhingle

first pumpkin spice latte, is it fall yet


----------



## Sarah03

This is one of my favorite threads. Coffee & LV- what's not to love? Thank you to everyone who posts in here


----------



## Aliluvlv

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3464520
> 
> 
> first pumpkin spice latte, is it fall yet


I love this!  [emoji2]


----------



## rubypurple

Used my pochette for a starbucks run~ green tea skinny latte to wake me up.


----------



## Baby_Girl

Cluny bb in Monogram and Starbucks with me on my way to work


----------



## AllthingsLV

Baby_Girl said:


> Cluny bb in Monogram and Starbucks with me on my way to work



Love the twilly/scarf & the longer strap[emoji7][emoji7].  Your coordination is on point!!


----------



## AllthingsLV

Early morning meetings call for a triple.


----------



## Aoifs

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3464520
> 
> 
> first pumpkin spice latte, is it fall yet


This looks cool! Is that a TP?

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Baby_Girl

AllthingsLV said:


> Love the twilly/scarf & the longer strap[emoji7][emoji7].  Your coordination is on point!!



Thank youuuu!  this bandeau is also from LV, bought it years ago and tought it would match nicely with the strap!


----------



## emilymg

My speedy b at work


----------



## Aelfaerie

Out running errands with my multicles. The batista even knew what a butterbeer frap was! Maybe I'm going too often now. And a cold brew for the BF.


----------



## 4purse

AllthingsLV said:


> Early morning meetings call for a triple.
> 
> View attachment 3465534


A TRIPLE????? My head would explode


----------



## Bagsnlove

Perfect Day said:


> Beautiful!  Love the pom pom too



Thank you! I've been on the lookout for the perfect Pom Pom and I finally found one[emoji4]


----------



## faintlymacabre

Neverfull MM with Abricot lining and a Chile Mocha. LOL at the background legs...


----------



## luvspurses

what is it about this thread? i think it is my all time favorite tpf thread : ) great pics everyone!


----------



## stmary

Took my ZCP for Starbucks run today.
Green tea with aloe and pear


----------



## Aoifs

stmary said:


> Took my ZCP for Starbucks run today.
> Green tea with aloe and pear


Great colour

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## stmary

Aoifs said:


> Great colour
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Thank you! I think it's the lighting


----------



## TraGiv

At work with my Evasion PM Agenda and Chai Tea Latte.


----------



## Aliluvlv

At work with my milla and a (semi [emoji6]) skinny java chip frapp. Wrapping up the week with an event I've been planning for months. Will be so glad to start the weekend!  Happy Friday!


----------



## Iamminda

Waiting for my car in the shop -- there's a McDonalds across the street.   It will do for now.


----------



## themeanreds




----------



## Miletmilet

Iamminda said:


> Waiting for my car in the shop -- there's a McDonalds across the street.   It will do for now.


This reminds me of myself. I also put my azur slgs on top of a table napkin to protect my azur lv. Haha.


----------



## anabg

That was one stressful move. New Starbucks from now on.  We have settled in our new town.

Grande iced latte and the new chocolate and banana oatmeal.


----------



## italianlolita

fujikomm said:


> View attachment 3457204
> 
> 
> My LV Bedford in vernis [emoji477]️[emoji169]


 
love it! So classy!


----------



## amstevens714

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3464520
> 
> 
> first pumpkin spice latte, is it fall yet



Love this - how did you do that?


----------



## paula3boys

anabg said:


> That was one stressful move. New Starbucks from now on.  We have settled in our new town.
> 
> Grande iced latte and the new chocolate and banana oatmeal.
> 
> View attachment 3469841



Sounds like yummy oatmeal!


----------



## anabg

paula3boys said:


> Sounds like yummy oatmeal!


It was pretty good, but I love any kind of oatmeal.


----------



## Aliluvlv

anabg said:


> That was one stressful move. New Starbucks from now on.  We have settled in our new town.
> 
> Grande iced latte and the new chocolate and banana oatmeal.
> 
> View attachment 3469841


Congratulations on your move and finding your new SB!  Moving is the worst [emoji12] . I love your key pouch, what color is that?


----------



## anabg

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations on your move and finding your new SB!  Moving is the worst [emoji12] . I love your key pouch, what color is that?


Thanks a lot!  We are still installing new flooring so it will be stressful for another week, but the worst is over.  [emoji23][emoji23].   The color is called Terre, I believe.


----------



## Aliluvlv

anabg said:


> Thanks a lot!  We are still installing new flooring so it will be stressful for another week, but the worst is over.  [emoji23][emoji23].   The color is called Terre, I believe.


Gorgeous color. Best of luck with the flooring! If we see lots of posts from you in this thread this week, we'll understand why.  [emoji3]


----------



## aimeng

Love my World Tour mini backpack!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

aimeng said:


> Love my World Tour mini backpack!
> View attachment 3470142
> 
> View attachment 3470145



Looks great! Love your puff. [emoji7]


----------



## Starvista

aimeng said:


> Love my World Tour mini backpack!
> View attachment 3470142
> 
> View attachment 3470145



Hi is this an actual backpack? Can we wear it any different way?


----------



## aimeng

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Looks great! Love your puff. [emoji7]



Thanks


----------



## aimeng

Starvista said:


> Hi is this an actual backpack? Can we wear it any different way?



It is he palm spring mini pack pack limited edition! U can really wear it as a backpack, it comes with two straps


----------



## MJDaisy

My brand new DA neverfull's first trip to Starbucks this morning


----------



## luvspurses

MJDaisy said:


> My brand new DA neverfull's first trip to Starbucks this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470575


beautiful photo. your nf is perfection!


----------



## fujikomm

MJDaisy said:


> My brand new DA neverfull's first trip to Starbucks this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3470575


i love her!


----------



## forever.elise

Couldn't resist the opportunity to post in this thread with my new Speedy 25! Miss you, ladies!


----------



## forever.elise

Forgot the pic!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470840
> 
> Forgot the pic!!!


There it is! Was wondering when your new beauty would make it on my fav  tPF thread! [emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

Aliluvlv said:


> There it is! Was wondering when your new beauty would make it on my fav  tPF thread! [emoji7]



Hey girl hey!!! We are here to stay!!![emoji8]


----------



## luvspurses

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470840
> 
> Forgot the pic!!!


classic speedy, still my favorite, believe it or not : )


----------



## forever.elise

luvspurses said:


> classic speedy, still my favorite, believe it or not : )



It's my favorite, too[emoji87]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470840
> 
> Forgot the pic!!!



Yeah, she's back with her new beauty!


----------



## LakeLake

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3470840
> 
> Forgot the pic!!!


So new and crisp [emoji7]


----------



## MJDaisy

This photo is really dark because of the lighting ...but my DA neverfull gets her own seat at Starbucks this morning


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Hot Pink Thursday! [emoji177]


----------



## Starvista

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Hot Pink Thursday! [emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3473473



So beautiful


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## italianlolita

cajhingle said:


> View attachment 3464520
> 
> 
> first pumpkin spice latte, is it fall yet



Love it! What piece is this from LV?


----------



## ThuyRollo

Venti Starbucks Double Shots


----------



## Prbmami

Started the day with a pumpkin spice latte and my monogram Totally MM. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I had to meet one of my employees at Starbucks this evening however it started to rain so I switched into my new rose ballerine Caissa hobo, which went perfectly with my pink drink. 



Starbucks is practically my office, lol!


----------



## Chubbs1212

Starbucks and my PM


----------



## MJDaisy

Mews and iced coffee


----------



## Suztor




----------



## clu13

I received a push notification that cold brew was 1/2 off today, 2pm till close - so here we are enjoying the warm weather


----------



## Baby_Girl

Denim Twist MM and Starbucks


----------



## Aliluvlv

Baby_Girl said:


> Denim Twist MM and Starbucks


Great shot! Like your nails too [emoji6]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Happy National Coffee Day! [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy National Coffee Day! [emoji1]


I have never heard of National Coffee Day -- Yeah, a good reason to get one today.  Hope you are enjoying your cute ZCP.


----------



## Baby_Girl

Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I have never heard of National Coffee Day -- Yeah, a good reason to get one today.  Hope you are enjoying your cute ZCP.


Lol I know right?  I heard about it for the first time last year.  Yes I'm enjoying it very much and am amazed by how much it holds and how cute it stays all compact and neat [emoji2]


----------



## ccbaggirl89

small cheat... brought the peppermint tea back to my office with the mini lin lucille pm bag in burgundy


----------



## Baby_Girl

Pochette Metis and Starbucks


----------



## viewwing

My latest most used everyday bag with my fav ice mocha


----------



## frivofrugalista

Trying out the London Fog tea latte and spicy chorizo sandwich (it's really good and spicy!)


----------



## bccgal

frivofrugalista said:


> Trying out the London Fog tea latte and spicy chorizo sandwich (it's really good and spicy!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3485087



Beautiful. I'm going to be gettin the DE Speedy B 25. I'm hoping she'll be from France since I sold my Empriente Speedy 25 in Celeste to get her. May I ask where yours is made? I'm waiting to hear from my SA. Thank you. ☺


----------



## frivofrugalista

bccgal said:


> Beautiful. I'm going to be gettin the DE Speedy B 25. I'm hoping she'll be from France since I sold my Empriente Speedy 25 in Celeste to get her. May I ask where yours is made? I'm waiting to hear from my SA. Thank you. [emoji5]



Mine is MIF but I got it last year, my luck my SA found one in the bunch and since she knew I was looking called me.


----------



## bccgal

frivofrugalista said:


> Mine is MIF but I got it last year, my luck my SA found one in the bunch and since she knew I was looking called me.


Thats great.  How is it holding after a year? Looks fantastic.  My SA put in a request to the warehouse.  Just waiting to hear back from them. 
Thank you again.


----------



## frivofrugalista

bccgal said:


> Thats great.  How is it holding after a year? Looks fantastic.  My SA put in a request to the warehouse.  Just waiting to hear back from them.
> Thank you again.



No problem, this is my 4th speedy and no issues. There is wrinkling on the de handles but doesn't affect the bag.


----------



## bccgal

frivofrugalista said:


> No problem, this is my 4th speedy and no issues. There is wrinkling on the de handles but doesn't affect the bag.


That's cool. I had a few Speedys too. A noir multicolored,  an Empriente Speedy 25 Infini, a Monogram Speedy B 25 and the Empriente Celeste.  Ended up selling them. The multicolored was just too big cause it was the 30. I don't carry much. I'm using an Epi ALMA BB in blueberry right now. The Empriente is pretty heavy even though I love the leather. I was also worried about the print fading over time. I've heard if that happening with the Empriente.  And the Monogram I was just too worried about the Vachetta. So I thought the DE speedy b 25 would be perfect.  I have some wrinkling on the underside of the handles on my Alma BB but I guess it's normal for the leather. Doesn't bother me
 The rest of the bag is petfect. I noticed you added a keybell?  I was thinking of doing that too. May I ask how much they are? I have a charm though that I'll probably use.


----------



## frivofrugalista

bccgal said:


> That's cool. I had a few Speedys too. A noir multicolored,  an Empriente Speedy 25 Infini, a Monogram Speedy B 25 and the Empriente Celeste.  Ended up selling them. The multicolored was just too big cause it was the 30. I don't carry much. I'm using an Epi ALMA BB in blueberry right now. The Empriente is pretty heavy even though I love the leather. I was also worried about the print fading over time. I've heard if that happening with the Empriente.  And the Monogram I was just too worried about the Vachetta. So I thought the DE speedy b 25 would be perfect.  I have some wrinkling on the underside of the handles on my Alma BB but I guess it's normal for the leather. Doesn't bother me
> The rest of the bag is petfect. I noticed you added a keybell?  I was thinking of doing that too. May I ask how much they are? I have a charm though that I'll probably use.



I had two empriente speedies and sold both, they were starting to soften and I didn't like the look.
As for the clochette, I didn't pay for it. if you have a great SA they can order it for you as a replacement part.


----------



## bccgal

frivofrugalista said:


> I had two empriente speedies and sold both, they were starting to soften and I didn't like the look.
> As for the clochette, I didn't pay for it. if you have a great SA they can order it for you as a replacement part.





frivofrugalista said:


> I had two empriente speedies and sold both, they were starting to soften and I didn't like the look.
> As for the clochette, I didn't pay for it. if you have a great SA they can order it for you as a replacement part.


Yeah I noticed the softening on some pictures too. It just doesn't look good. That's cool. She is really great. She's actually sending it in the new drawstring bag because I want to store it unfolded abd I know it won't fit in the original bag. I might ask her about it. 
Thank you


----------



## bell0279

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy National Coffee Day! [emoji1]



Love the LV and Goldy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

bell0279 said:


> Love the LV and Goldy!


Lol thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

End of the week treat -- Salted caramel mocha frap!   Happy Friday!


----------



## Jaidybug

Iamminda said:


> End of the week treat -- Salted caramel mocha frap!   Happy Friday!



Your drink looks delicious, as does your wallet! Stunning colour!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Your drink looks delicious, as does your wallet! Stunning colour!!!



Thanks so much, JB


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> End of the week treat -- Salted caramel mocha frap!   Happy Friday!



Love love love your ZCP!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Love love love your ZCP!


Thanks Sarah -- this color makes me happy.


----------



## kc78clown

Escaping the heat and a break from spectating today at the World Championship Ironman with my Pochette Metis and pumpkin spice frappuccino


----------



## PinkInTheBlue




----------



## mymeimei02

My felicie with pumpkin spice latte with the pumpkin spice whip.


----------



## anabg

My first and probably last PSL of the season. I like them but too many calories.  [emoji24][emoji33]


----------



## ivyvid

Getting our dose while watching the kiddos play


----------



## HandbagDiva354

ivyvid said:


> Getting our dose while watching the kiddos play
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3489707



That drink looks yummy. What is it?


----------



## ivyvid

HandbagDiva354 said:


> That drink looks yummy. What is it?



Our usual caramel frappucino[emoji38]


----------



## Bagluvluv

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3488606



Perfection!!

So want the electric Alma now~~


----------



## SakuraSakura

Iamminda said:


> End of the week treat -- Salted caramel mocha frap!   Happy Friday!



Favourite drink and one of my favourite vernis colours. [emoji813]️


----------



## TrekkieChic

Not Starbucks, but my second mocha of the day from our local boutique roastery, which is actually situated in a converted jail cell from the 1800s! 

Loved being able to pop out with just my phone and my cards tucked in behind my keys!


----------



## Perli

New to this thread, such a fun to look at all the beautiful pictures! Try to go to Starbucks soon and take a picture of my Emilie wallet there!


----------



## Snow Diva

Enjoying a pumpkin spice latte on a crisp autumn day with my zcp and clef pochette [emoji7][emoji477]️


----------



## HandbagDiva354

It's going to be a wonderful day![emoji177]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

I brought my black and white mocha home with me to get some Saturday work done at the kitchen counter. I don't like offices. [emoji4]


----------



## Pinksweater

My version of a night cap.


----------



## Hello32

Getting our fix!!


----------



## SapphireGem

This little cutie treated me to a Pumpkin Spice Latte. Thank You, Miss Key Pouch.

Maybe she'll spring for a much needed car wash too! [emoji12]


----------



## Saraja




----------



## PuccaNGaru

Saraja said:


> View attachment 3495110


 
What drink is that, Saraja? Is it the Passion Ice Tea? It look so red and flavorful. I really used to love that drink, and it was my go to if I didn't want a coffee, but I find that the SB around me have watered it down so much it tastes disgusting! If I make the mistake of ordering it, I always regret it thinking how I just wasted my money. Too bad...


----------



## paula3boys

PuccaNGaru said:


> What drink is that, Saraja? Is it the Passion Ice Tea? It look so red and flavorful. I really used to love that drink, and it was my go to if I didn't want a coffee, but I find that the SB around me have watered it down so much it tastes disgusting! If I make the mistake of ordering it, I always regret it thinking how I just wasted my money. Too bad...



You should try passion tea lemonade. My second favorite drink there!


----------



## Saraja

PuccaNGaru said:


> What drink is that, Saraja? Is it the Passion Ice Tea? It look so red and flavorful. I really used to love that drink, and it was my go to if I didn't want a coffee, but I find that the SB around me have watered it down so much it tastes disgusting! If I make the mistake of ordering it, I always regret it thinking how I just wasted my money. Too bad...





paula3boys said:


> You should try passion tea lemonade. My second favorite drink there!



It is the Passion Tea Lemonade with sweetener. I usually get easy ice, try that PuccaNGaru. 

So yummy!!


----------



## paula3boys

Saraja said:


> It is the Passion Tea Lemonade with sweetener. I usually get easy ice, try that PuccaNGaru.
> 
> So yummy!!



I don't get sweetener but do light ice as well. Get your money's worth!


----------



## debssx3

not at starbucks but with my new starbucks tumbler.


----------



## pennyrog

paula3boys said:


> I don't get sweetener but do light ice as well. Get your money's worth!


I am a HUGE Mango Black Tea Lemonade fan, but it's seasonal and I can't get it anymore. Is the Passion Tea Lemonade slightly sweet before adding any sweetener? I don't like my iced drinks too sweet, but just sweet enough!


----------



## paula3boys

pennyrog said:


> I am a HUGE Mango Black Tea Lemonade fan, but it's seasonal and I can't get it anymore. Is the Passion Tea Lemonade slightly sweet before adding any sweetener? I don't like my iced drinks too sweet, but just sweet enough!


It is slightly sweet and this is why I would never add sweetener to it.


----------



## Tiffany April

This is the tumbler that I'd bought at their 1st store in Seattle. Not at Starbucks, but ready to head out the door with my daughter...she gets her own cup too...


----------



## sunandflowers

Love your Speedy!  Is it noir?  I wish the old model came in the 25 size in noir...


----------



## sunandflowers

Saraja said:


> View attachment 3495110



Oops, meant to add this quote to my message above!


----------



## centercitychic

MJDaisy said:


> Mews and iced coffee
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3478397



Love love love the Mews! This was the one that got away[emoji25]- she's gorgeous!


----------



## musiclover

Tiffany April said:


> This is the tumbler that I'd bought at their 1st store in Seattle. Not at Starbucks, but ready to head out the door with my daughter...she gets her own cup too...



Love your LV but I think your little one's cup is just adorable!  That is so cute!


----------



## Tiffany April

musiclover said:


> Love your LV but I think your little one's cup is just adorable!  That is so cute!


Thank you! As a Starbucks fan, I just couldn't resist buying this cute cup!


----------



## ayutilovesGST

Drive through


----------



## PlatinumS14

I just have to say that..... I've never seen a louis look so good.... the best compliment is a starbucks ! Who would have thought.
Best picture thread ever !!!


----------



## APhiJill

Alma PM at Starbucks in Norfolk, Virginia


----------



## prepster

APhiJill said:


> Alma PM at Starbucks in Norfolk, Virginia



Cozy!  I'll have a Pumkin Spice latte and join you.


----------



## Tiffany April

My favorite seasonal drink, pumpkin spice latte, and a drink for my daughter, vanilla bean frap..both 1/2 sweetened.


----------



## vanluna

Loving my coffee companion today


----------



## Aoifs

Tiffany April said:


> My favorite seasonal drink, pumpkin spice latte, and a drink for my daughter, vanilla bean frap..both 1/2 sweetened.



What does 1/2 sweetened mean? [emoji851]


----------



## Starvista

Aoifs said:


> What does 1/2 sweetened mean? [emoji851]



I think 1/2 the sugar maybe?


----------



## Tiffany April

Aoifs said:


> What does 1/2 sweetened mean? [emoji851]





Starvista said:


> I think 1/2 the sugar maybe?


Yes it means 1/2 the sugar( or sweetener or syrup). So if they usually put 2 pumps syrup, then they will just put 1 pump. Their drinks tend to be too sweet.. So 1/2 is good!


----------



## wigglytuff

i


TrekkieChic said:


> Not Starbucks, but my second mocha of the day from our local boutique roastery, which is actually situated in a converted jail cell from the 1800s!
> 
> Loved being able to pop out with just my phone and my cards tucked in behind my keys!
> View attachment 3492753


 love this!! I love the inside color.  Is this the key cles!


----------



## Aoifs

Tiffany April said:


> Yes it means 1/2 the sugar( or sweetener or syrup). So if they usually put 2 pumps syrup, then they will just put 1 pump. Their drinks tend to be too sweet.. So 1/2 is good! [emoji2]


Thats interesting. I always find them too sweet too. Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Tiffany April

Aoifs said:


> Thats interesting. I always find them too sweet too. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


I'm not even sure if that's an actual term they use, but every time I tell a Barista that, they understand..lol


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I may have already posted this but I'm bored so... [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I may have already posted this but I'm bored so... [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3506844



Nothing boring about this pic .  That cookie!  That drink!  And that gorgeous keyholder!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Tiffany April said:


> Yes it means 1/2 the sugar( or sweetener or syrup). So if they usually put 2 pumps syrup, then they will just put 1 pump. Their drinks tend to be too sweet.. So 1/2 is good! [emoji2]


Totally agree. Every sb drink I get I cut the syrup pumps in half, and it's still plenty sweet, although sometimes I up the milk from 2% to whole milk on the hot drinks. [emoji1]


----------



## Aoifs

Aliluvlv said:


> Totally agree. Every sb drink I get I cut the syrup pumps in half, and it's still plenty sweet, although sometimes I up the milk from 2% to whole milk on the hot drinks. [emoji1]


Completely depends on the drink - i agree!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## mgbaglady

Aoifs said:


> Completely depends on the drink - i agree!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



I worked as a Starbucks barista in college so have the formulas memorized [emoji58] I'll usually specify the number of pumps related to syrup when I go since it varies on size.


----------



## anabg

Out for a Sunday ride in our 1972 corvette. 

The thing about 1972 corvettes? No cupholders...   [emoji17]


----------



## FAheartsLV721

At target running errands and of course had to stop by Starbucks


----------



## KayPapi

With my WT NF


----------



## HandbagDiva354

KayPapi said:


> View attachment 3508149
> 
> 
> With my WT NF



Love the Neverfull and that cake looks divine , what is it? [emoji513]


----------



## KayPapi

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Love the Neverfull and that cake looks divine , what is it? [emoji513]



(･Ω･`*)ﾉ[тнайк чоц♪♪] 
It's a salted caramel cheese cake.Yummy [emoji513]


----------



## TrekkieChic

wigglytuff said:


> i
> 
> love this!! I love the inside color.  Is this the key cles!



Thank you! It is the 6 key holder in mono with fuchsia interior.


----------



## Strawbryjelly

Strawberry acai w/coconut milk and my beautiful delightful


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Trusty Neverfull with me today. [emoji4] I like the new green cups!


----------



## Coffee911

Strawbryjelly said:


> Strawberry acai w/coconut milk and my beautiful delightful



Beautiful picture! Is this the pm?


----------



## Strawbryjelly

Coffee911 said:


> Beautiful picture! Is this the pm?


Yes it's the PM


----------



## Coffee911

Strawbryjelly said:


> Yes it's the PM



Thank you! It's gorgeous [emoji4]


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Athe home with starbucks


----------



## forever.elise

Enjoying my day off[emoji173]️


----------



## forever.elise

Mrs. D.S. said:


> Athe home with starbucks



Your patina is so lovely. My 25 is only a month old...excited to see it change colors[emoji847]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3510009
> 
> Enjoying my day off[emoji173]️



Happy to see you are enjoying your beautiful new Speedy (good to see you girl )!


----------



## Beeanna

So, everyone's relaxed about putting their bags and purses down on Starbuck's (potentially sticky) surfaces?  Eeek!  I carry a special hook around with me so i can keep it off the table - so uptight haha.


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Happy to see you are enjoying your beautiful new Speedy (good to see you girl )!



Aw I miss everyone, and you especially!! I never have time to jump on TPF like I used to! I will try to pop in more often[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## forever.elise

Beeanna said:


> So, everyone's relaxed about putting their bags and purses down on Starbuck's (potentially sticky) surfaces?  Eeek!  I carry a special hook around with me so i can keep it off the table - so uptight haha.



You're right, and I usually lay a napkin down first, but the table was clean when I sat down, so I thought what the heck. BUT I do always check first, I am uptight, too. Actually, I'm too afraid to use  purse hanger because I'm worried it will strain my handles or make a mark, etc. But there is defiantly something cringeworthy about getting something sticky on your Louis!


----------



## LemonDrop

She runs on Dunkin'.


----------



## viewwing

Mrs. D.S. said:


> Athe home with starbucks


I love the patina on your speedy... How old is it?


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

viewwing said:


> I love the patina on your speedy... How old is it?


She's vintage already 20 years but always well kept, stored in dust bag, no lotion or hand sanitizer before handling it.


----------



## viewwing

Mrs. D.S. said:


> She's vintage already 20 years but always well kept, stored in dust bag, no lotion or hand sanitizer before handling it.


And... THATS the way a speedy should be! Pls love her well...


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

viewwing said:


> And... THATS the way a speedy should be! Pls love her well...


Thank you!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Feels like Spring today![emoji254]


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Feels like Spring today![emoji254]
> 
> View attachment 3510925



Just beautiful!!!  (And yummy drink of course).  Is this grape or magenta?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> Just beautiful!!!  (And yummy drink of course).  Is this grape or magenta?



[emoji524] Grape


----------



## MrsGlamorous

Too early coffee.. not really feeling the green cup.. I want the red cups back.. [emoji20]


----------



## catsinthebag

MrsGlamorous said:


> View attachment 3511443
> 
> 
> Too early coffee.. not really feeling the green cup.. I want the red cups back.. [emoji20]



Apparently the green cups are only for 3 weeks or so... red cups will be back in time for the holidays.


----------



## NorvsWife

At a PALS class the other day w "Lola" the Delightful and a Green Tea Latte in my tumbler.


----------



## luvspurses

this is still my all time favorite thread on tpf. just love looking at these photos : )


----------



## mgbaglady

catsinthebag said:


> Apparently the green cups are only for 3 weeks or so... red cups will be back in time for the holidays.



This is good to know!


----------



## mgbaglady

luvspurses said:


> this is still my all time favorite thread on tpf. just love looking at these photos : )



Same! Even though I've had to switch myself to Decaf- Starbucks is my happy place


----------



## LVlover1854

LemonDrop said:


> View attachment 3510491
> 
> 
> She runs on Dunkin'.



Great pic - loving the creme brûlée


----------



## LVlover1854

MrsGlamorous said:


> View attachment 3511443
> 
> 
> Too early coffee.. not really feeling the green cup.. I want the red cups back.. [emoji20]



The green is certainly different from the red but I'm in love with the story of the design.

Shogo  Ota is the artist this year and created a drawing of 132 faces made with a single line.  I can't think of a more beautiful message of unity.  In a time where we are finding more and more reasons to create divides it's a gentle reminder of our core connection as a human race. 

Cheers to all of us!


----------



## LVlover1854

Chestnut praline iced coffee with my LV cles and my Coach iPad case..life is good.


----------



## centercitychic

My 24 year old Noe! She's gorgeous!


----------



## luvspurses

centercitychic said:


> View attachment 3514101
> 
> My 24 year old Noe! She's gorgeous!


yes she is!


----------



## pereisu

ivyvid said:


> Our usual caramel frappucino[emoji38]



That's my usual too! I get an extra shot of expresso and extra caramel drizzle[emoji4]


----------



## pereisu

centercitychic said:


> View attachment 3514101
> 
> My 24 year old Noe! She's gorgeous!



Wow! She looks pristine! If not for the light patina it actually looks new.


----------



## MrsGlamorous

catsinthebag said:


> Apparently the green cups are only for 3 weeks or so... red cups will be back in time for the holidays.



Cool... you made my day [emoji16]


----------



## LVinCali

Cafe latte and Bagatelle in Singapore


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Another beautiful day! [emoji166]


----------



## kj_whodoff

Went and voted, grabbed a Starbucks with my Damier graphite cles.


----------



## k5ml3k

Hanging out with this little cutie today...I am obsessed [emoji7]


----------



## MrsGlamorous

Chestnut Praline Latte + Red Holiday Cup = Christmas!!!!!! [emoji319][emoji7]


----------



## misstrine85

MrsGlamorous said:


> View attachment 3518945
> 
> 
> Chestnut Praline Latte + Red Holiday Cup = Christmas!!!!!! [emoji319][emoji7]



So cute [emoji7]


----------



## anabg

I haven't used an LV bag for a while.  I just moved into my Delightful this week.  Enjoying some alone time with my usual, a grande iced latte with skim milk.


----------



## vanluna




----------



## Aliluvlv

Cause it's a London fog kinda Monday


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Cause it's a London fog kinda Monday



Love your LV goodies and love love your purse charm (it looks like a heart leaf with caramelized sugar topping ).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love your LV goodies and love love your purse charm (it looks like a heart leaf with caramelized sugar topping ).


Lol thank you!  I just purchased the charm on the north shore of Lake Superior.  It is a heart shaped copper plated leaf (I think cottonwood tree). [emoji1]


----------



## Dmurphy1

k5ml3k said:


> Hanging out with this little cutie today...I am obsessed [emoji7]
> View attachment 3515853


This is gorgeous, I love it !!!


----------



## misstrine85

Pochette and a soy chai [emoji173]️


----------



## Kate1989

Today at Costa, and then later picked up a Starbucks, with my empreinte keypouch. Love my coffee and LV!


----------



## SpeedyJC

k5ml3k said:


> Hanging out with this little cutie today...I am obsessed [emoji7]
> View attachment 3515853



very cute!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Another sunny day! [emoji295]️ [emoji177]
Pochette accessoires, Bijou de sac Mosaique charm & Salted Caramel Mocha Frapp


----------



## Iamminda

Honestly, peppermint mocha is one of the best part of the holidays for me.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> Honestly, peppermint mocha is one of the best part of the holidays for me.



I'll try that next time. I love [emoji173]️ your handbag [emoji162]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Honestly, peppermint mocha is one of the best part of the holidays for me.


Me too!  Had my first one of the season today.  Love that color blue!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks HBD.  I hope you like it 



HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'll try that next time. I love [emoji173]️ your handbag [emoji162]



Thanks A.  I make an effort every winter to get this drink (and the frap version).  And every summer, I make an effort to get the S'mores frap .   



Aliluvlv said:


> Me too!  Had my first one of the season today.  Love that color blue!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks HBD.  I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks A.  I make an effort every winter to get this drink (and the frap version).  And every summer, I make an effort to get the S'mores frap .


Yum! Haven't had the frapp version... might have to try that next [emoji3]


----------



## Pinksweater

It's a Venti  Caramel Macchiato kind of morning.


----------



## Purseloco

Pinksweater said:


> View attachment 3524601
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Venti  Caramel Macchiato kind of morning.


Great way to start the day!


----------



## anabg

Quality time with my son... 

He is having a tall caramel frapp and I am having a grande skinny latte.  Still using the delightful but it will be time soon for me to put all vachetta away.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Enjoying a vanilla latte on this chilly day.


----------



## forever.elise

My new Speedy 25 is going to work with me today[emoji4] Loving the Christmas Blonde!


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Honestly, peppermint mocha is one of the best part of the holidays for me.



Your blue Noe is gorgeous! And I love Pep. Mocha!


----------



## highheeladdict

I´m only lurking, because I don`t own any LV items (yet... ), but I just wanted to say that this is one of my favourite threads, I really enjoy watching it, so thank you, forever.elise, for starting it


----------



## forever.elise

highheeladdict said:


> I´m only lurking, because I don`t own any LV items (yet... ), but I just wanted to say that this is one of my favourite threads, I really enjoy watching it, so thank you, forever.elise, for starting it



Awwwww, well my pleasure! I love lurking too! Hehe. Welcome to the club!!! I hope you get an LV soon!!! Please post here if you do!!![emoji8]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3528486
> 
> My new Speedy 25 is going to work with me today[emoji4] Loving the Christmas Blonde!



Gorgeous speedy, Elise!  I still need to try Blonde Roast (even though it's not decaf) one of these days. Happy thanksgiving!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Early morning coffee run with my Pochette Accessoires & my coin holder[emoji259]


----------



## Aliluvlv

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Early morning coffee run with my Pochette Accessoires & my coin holder[emoji259]
> 
> View attachment 3532172


Beautiful! Love your charm on the pochette!


----------



## anabg

Grocery shopping. I have been bad and this is my 2nd Starbucks of the day. 1st one was a peppermint mocha.  [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87] Unfortunately, this one is unbereably sweet and I won't finish it. It's a chai latte.  [emoji13]


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Early morning coffee run with my Pochette Accessoires & my coin holder[emoji259]
> 
> View attachment 3532172



I really like this LV charm (I have never seen it before).


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> I really like this LV charm (I have never seen it before).



Thank you. It's an older charm I think it is called Bijou sac Rock Flower ? ? I usually wear it on my Retiro Noir


----------



## artsygirl

My Peppermint Mocha with Toiletry 19!


----------



## cherrifoam

Caramel brûlée latte after a loooooooong commute home!!!!!


----------



## Typhi

Took a quick break from shopping and tried the pumpkin spice latte...it was gd


----------



## Real Authentication

Iced coffee [emoji257]


----------



## LVinCali

Latte and my brand new bracelet in BLR


----------



## Iamminda

I was going to wait till December before getting another peppermint mocha drink.  Got one today one day early -- oh well, I will go again in December I am sure.  Happy Wednesday!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I was going to wait till December before getting another peppermint mocha drink.  Got one today one day early -- oh well, I will go again in December I am sure.  Happy Wednesday!!


Beautiful! I love this mini & I can't resist the peppermint mocha either!


----------



## paula3boys

Iamminda said:


> I was going to wait till December before getting another peppermint mocha drink.  Got one today one day early -- oh well, I will go again in December I am sure.  Happy Wednesday!!



I need this mini! So bummed I missed it


----------



## Real Authentication

Love that blue [emoji170]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

[emoji177]Lilas Nacre Alma BB[emoji177]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

paula3boys said:


> I need this mini! So bummed I missed it



Me too ((Hugs))


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> [emoji177]Lilas Nacre Alma BB[emoji177]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3536032



Love these 2 colors!


----------



## Iamminda

I would love a bag in this print (the Amazon speedy in this print doesn't work for me).  Wish the Pochette Metis would come out in this print in addition to the infrarouge!   Can the LV gods hear me? LOL



paula3boys said:


> I need this mini! So bummed I missed it





HandbagDiva354 said:


> Me too ((Hugs))


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I love this thread. I love LV & Starbucks but after the New Year I'm banned from both. I don't need anything else from LV (even though I have 16 items on my LV wishlist)   and all these lattes and frappes are making me gain weight.

Maybe I need to create a Louis Vuitton/Starbucks Rehab Support Group thread...lol


----------



## 4purse

World Tour Victorine Wallet & Hazlenut Latte


----------



## Starvista

I wonder if anyone live on Starbucks coffee alone


----------



## Saraja




----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> I would love a bag in this print (the Amazon speedy in this print doesn't work for me).  Wish the Pochette Metis would come out in this print in addition to the infrarouge!   Can the LV gods hear me? LOL



I was telling someone the same thing! Or I wish they produced the mini backpack in this print!!![emoji170]
The LV gods better be listening...


----------



## frivofrugalista

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I love this thread. I love LV & Starbucks but after the New Year I'm banned from both. I don't need anything else from LV (even though I have 16 items on my LV wishlist)   and all these lattes and frappes are making me gain weight.
> 
> Maybe I need to create a Louis Vuitton/Starbucks Rehab Support Group thread...lol



Lol I only have 1 item on my reserve and 6 free rewards...only using those up next year in hopes in don't spend money[emoji30]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Saraja said:


> View attachment 3538188



Love this print!


----------



## Real Authentication

My new favorite purchase! Card holder [emoji179]


----------



## Sibelle

anabg said:


> Grocery shopping. I have been bad and this is my 2nd Starbucks of the day. 1st one was a peppermint mocha.  [emoji85][emoji86][emoji87] Unfortunately, this one is unbereably sweet and I won't finish it. It's a chai latte.  [emoji13]
> 
> View attachment 3532577


Haha, I have never seen a shopping cart with a cup holder before  !
What a cool idea.


----------



## anabg

Sibelle said:


> Haha, I have never seen a shopping cart with a cup holder before  !
> What a cool idea.



Haha.. really?  I don't know why but I thought they must have these carts everywhere...


----------



## TrekkieChic

African summers call for iced coffee


----------



## j_87

Studying for finals


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Warming up from the cold!


----------



## LVlover1854

Fruitcake Frappaccino and LV


----------



## Iamminda

LVlover1854 said:


> Fruitcake Frappaccino and LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3551413



I saw this advertised in a magazine.  Does it really taste like fruit cake?


----------



## LVlover1854

Iamminda said:


> I saw this advertised in a magazine.  Does it really taste like fruit cake?



Well I've never tried fruitcake so I'm not sure how it compares but it was pretty good - very sweet.  It's a hazelnut cream frappaccino with dried fruit (I'm assuming the same fruit you would get with their oatmeal), topped with cinnamon and matcha powder.  Just needs to be blended really well otherwise the fruit will clog your straw lol


----------



## Stacy31

105


LVinCali said:


> Latte and my brand new bracelet in BLR
> 
> View attachment 3534810


Is that the trocadero?? Love it!!


----------



## LVinCali

Stacy31 said:


> 105
> 
> Is that the trocadero?? Love it!!



I don't know!  [emoji51] Do the bracelets have names?  It was sort of an impulse buy- my first LV jewelry item.  Still wearing it everyday!


----------



## Dee1jay

Stacy31 said:


> 105
> 
> Is that the trocadero?? Love it!!



Looks like the Box It to me.


----------



## kyle_lopez87

Nice


----------



## Stacy31

)





LVinCali said:


> I don't know!  [emoji51] Do the bracelets have names?  It was sort of an impulse buy- my first LV jewelry item.  Still wearing it everyday!



I'm not sure about the jewelry (I've never owned any LV pieces)  I was referring to the bag...the empreinte trocadero? Or maybe the bagatelle??


----------



## Stacy31

Dee1jay said:


> Looks like the Box It to me.


The bag?? Could it be the bagatelle? I've never heard of the empreinte box it? I was referring to the bag, not the bracelet  Sorry, I should have clarified that! I did some research and it looks like the bracelet is the box it....but what is the name of the bag??? Thanks!!


----------



## LVinCali

Stacy31 said:


> The bag?? Could it be the bagatelle? I've never heard of the empreinte box it? I was referring to the bag, not the bracelet  Sorry, I should have clarified that! I did some research and it looks like the bracelet is the box it....but what is the name of the bag??? Thanks!!



Oh yeah, bag names I know- Bagatelle!  I bought the Speedy 25 in the same empreinte (my dream bag) in the same week, but the Bagatelle is has become my daily bag.  So roomy and comfy.


----------



## j19

Iamminda said:


> I was going to wait till December before getting another peppermint mocha drink.  Got one today one day early -- oh well, I will go again in December I am sure.  Happy Wednesday!!


I love that mini pochette


----------



## Iamminda

j19 said:


> I love that mini pochette



Thanks so much


----------



## Stacy31

LVinCali said:


> Oh yeah, bag names I know- Bagatelle!  I bought the Speedy 25 in the same empreinte (my dream bag) in the same week, but the Bagatelle is has become my daily bag.  So roomy and comfy.



Thank you!! I LOVE this bag! I saw someone carrying it the other day and I almost fell over! I will have to check it out the next time I'm in LV...so sad they discontinued this beauty! I wish they would release it in more colors


----------



## LVlover1854

Hockenheim in ME
View attachment 3554615


----------



## j19

LVlover1854 said:


> Hockenheim in ME
> View attachment 3554614


Love this!


----------



## j19

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much


No problem


----------



## j19

LVinCali said:


> Latte and my brand new bracelet in BLR
> 
> View attachment 3534810


I love this bracelet


----------



## Aliluvlv

Almost quitting time. Looking forward to a nice long holiday weekend! Cheers everyone and happy holidays! [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Almost quitting time. Looking forward to a nice long holiday weekend! Cheers everyone and happy holidays! [emoji1]



Love the bear charm!  Simply adorable.  Happy Holidays A


----------



## highheeladdict

Aliluvlv said:


> Almost quitting time. Looking forward to a nice long holiday weekend! Cheers everyone and happy holidays! [emoji1]



That charm is so cute


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love the bear charm!  Simply adorable.  Happy Holidays A


Thank you! A very happy holidays to you too L! [emoji4]


----------



## j19

Aliluvlv said:


> Almost quitting time. Looking forward to a nice long holiday weekend! Cheers everyone and happy holidays! [emoji1]


Love the cute bag charm!


----------



## Aliluvlv

highheeladdict said:


> That charm is so cute [emoji813]


Thanks!  My little guardsman bear from Harrods [emoji4]


----------



## Sibelle

Waiting for Christmas


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sibelle said:


> Waiting for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 3555462



What's in the box? My sister's name is Sibel too [emoji4]


----------



## Sibelle

kkfiregirl said:


> What's in the box? My sister's name is Sibel too [emoji4]


It´s the Pochette Metis. I am using all my willpower not to open it before Christmas .


----------



## kkfiregirl

Sibelle said:


> It´s the Pochette Metis. I am using all my willpower not to open it before Christmas .



lol! Merry Christmas!


----------



## fabuleux

Sibelle said:


> Waiting for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 3555462


I just want to open that box!!!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sibelle said:


> Waiting for Christmas
> 
> View attachment 3555462


Ooh, can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## MarraC

Waiting for my friend. Must remember to reapply lippy though [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## anabg

Off the entire week.  Pit stop before hitting the stores.


----------



## Sibelle

My last Gingerbread Latte for this year  .


----------



## Coffee911

MarraC said:


> View attachment 3558114
> 
> 
> Waiting for my friend. Must remember to reapply lippy though [emoji16][emoji16]



Please I must know what this beauty is called? Gorgeous!!


----------



## italianlolita

Mini lin croisette speedy 30 with my latte


----------



## Iamminda

First time trying blonde roast -- so good!!!  Thanks Elise and others for the recommendation


----------



## MarraC

Coffee911 said:


> Please I must know what this beauty is called? Gorgeous!!



It's the hologram steamer from earlier this year with matching scarf. It was also called the painted steamer. I love it.


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sitting inside Schipol airport waiting for departure and sipping Dark Hot chocolate. 
Coolest part is they have a "Starbucks Evenings Menu" which consists of a food item and wine!


----------



## Kansashalo

frivofrugalista said:


> Sitting inside Schipol airport waiting for departure and sipping Dark Hot chocolate.
> Coolest part is they have a "Starbucks Evenings Menu" which consists of a food item and wine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559544



I LOVE the Starbucks Evenings concept!  Its a such a great atmosphere for hanging out when you don't want to go to a bar.   Plua, my local SBE location is open until midnight too.


----------



## Iamminda

Tried out DD coffee this am. Not to offend anyone but I don't get why people rave about it.  Maybe I am just used to SB. Or maybe my cup wasn't brewed correctly.


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Key clefs earlier this week


----------



## frivofrugalista

Kansashalo said:


> I LOVE the Starbucks Evenings concept!  Its a such a great atmosphere for hanging out when you don't want to go to a bar.   Plua, my local SBE location is open until midnight too.



I love the idea too! I wish Canadian stores will adopt this concept.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Iamminda said:


> Tried out DD coffee this am. Not to offend anyone but I don't get why people rave about it.  Maybe I am just used to SB. Or maybe my cup wasn't brewed correctly.



Agree, but I don't get the hype about Starbucks either ...


----------



## Aoifs

frivofrugalista said:


> Sitting inside Schipol airport waiting for departure and sipping Dark Hot chocolate.
> Coolest part is they have a "Starbucks Evenings Menu" which consists of a food item and wine!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3559544


I was there 6 weeks ago [emoji1] safe travels!

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frivofrugalista

Aoifs said:


> I was there 6 weeks ago [emoji1] safe travels!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



I love that place!


----------



## merekat703

Iamminda said:


> Tried out DD coffee this am. Not to offend anyone but I don't get why people rave about it.  Maybe I am just used to SB. Or maybe my cup wasn't brewed correctly.


Like burnt water.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

merekat703 said:


> Like burnt water.



That's exactly what I told my mom! I thought it was just me.


----------



## highheeladdict

Finally I can contribute to this fun thread 
Cosmetic Pouch, Caramel Latte and Carrot cake. Yep, diet is going well so far


----------



## Aliluvlv

highheeladdict said:


> Finally I can contribute to this fun thread [emoji2]
> Cosmetic Pouch, Caramel Latte and Carrot cake. Yep, diet is going well so far [emoji38][emoji14]anic:
> View attachment 3566992


Drooling over all 3! [emoji2]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Drooling over all 3! [emoji2]



Yep.  But at this point between my diet and ban, I would settle for any one of the three


----------



## dexter123




----------



## Pinkalicious

Typhi said:


> Took a quick break from shopping and tried the pumpkin spice latte...it was gd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3534606


This is a beautiful bag, what's the name of it?

I love this thread, it's my favorite [emoji175]


----------



## snibor

dexter123 said:


> View attachment 3568340



Lovely.  Which style is this?


----------



## highheeladdict

Aliluvlv said:


> Drooling over all 3! [emoji2]





Iamminda said:


> Yep.  But at this point between my diet and ban, I would settle for any one of the three



I can't resist the carrot cake... I don't know what this white icing is made of, but it's delicious


----------



## highheeladdict

dexter123 said:


> View attachment 3568340



That's a cute bag  I'd like to know the name of it, too.


----------



## Miss Krys

snibor said:


> Lovely.  Which style is this?





highheeladdict said:


> That's a cute bag  I'd like to know the name of it, too.


That's a Pochette Accessories.


----------



## Miss Krys

Pinkalicious said:


> This is a beautiful bag, what's the name of it?
> 
> I love this thread, it's my favorite [emoji175]


It's the Eden


----------



## snibor

Nvm.


----------



## snibor

Sorry wrong post


----------



## snibor

X


----------



## Aliluvlv

highheeladdict said:


> I can't resist the carrot cake... I don't know what this white icing is made of, but it's delicious [emoji3]


Must be that cream cheese and sugar deliciousness combo! I can't resist it either,  but I don't try very hard to. [emoji6]


----------



## Perli

My bag and my Chai Latte, not the best pic, but I was in a hurry!


----------



## TrixyG

dexter123 said:


> View attachment 3568340


That's a lot of keys!  Love the Pochette.


----------



## dexter123

TrixyG said:


> That's a lot of keys!  Love the Pochette.



Ha ha ha! TrixyG you are right! I carry keys to like everything on the same keychain- I have a push button start Prius so I don't have to worry about my ignition!
Oh and thanks for the compliment! That is my only small bag!


----------



## Basha_

MarraC said:


> View attachment 3558114
> 
> 
> Waiting for my friend. Must remember to reapply lippy though [emoji16][emoji16]



Love the bag and the kiss mark! Lol! [emoji8]


----------



## Baby_Girl

My Caissa Clutch and Chai Tea Latte


----------



## forever.elise

Haven't posted in a while yet I go to SB everyday!!! Trying the alternative way to wear my NF[emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3573189
> 
> Haven't posted in a while yet I go to SB everyday!!! Trying the alternative way to wear my NF[emoji4]



Happy New Year Elise!!  Your NF looks nice cinched like that -- also the vachetta is perfectly patina-ed.


----------



## Chubbs1212

Starbucks & Speedy[emoji173]️


----------



## Perli

Here we go again! Emilie wallet and Chai Latte.


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Happy New Year Elise!!  Your NF looks nice cinched like that -- also the vachetta is perfectly patina-ed.



Thank you dear, I do think it looks good in pictures, but it's not as perfect in real life. I'm accepting this is my workhorse bag, but I'm keeping it as nice and clean as I can. I think the small amounts of vachetta darken quickly, and I'm not the biggest fan of that[emoji53]


----------



## luvspurses

still the best thread ever. love all these pics. keep them coming : )


----------



## Luvnlife

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3528486
> 
> My new Speedy 25 is going to work with me today[emoji4] Loving the Christmas Blonde!



Elise, love your speedy. Is it the speedy b or just the speedy. It's beautiful.


----------



## forever.elise

Luvnlife said:


> Elise, love your speedy. Is it the speedy b or just the speedy. It's beautiful.



Thank you so much! It's just the classic Speedy 25!


----------



## forever.elise

Starting my day off right[emoji6]


----------



## OhKae

Does this count lol my Josephine wallet snuck into this pic! But at Starbucks today I got this reusable plastic cup, they sell them for just $2 and whenever you use it you get 10% off your coffee For those who like to be green ♻️


----------



## MJDaisy

My de neverfull with my coffee overlooking harvard square this morning


----------



## frivofrugalista

Had some alone time with Outremer and Chai tea latte


----------



## Aliluvlv

frivofrugalista said:


> Had some alone time with Outremer and Chai tea latte


Wow that's beautiful! [emoji173]


----------



## viewwing




----------



## jellenp32

Love the outremer! That is on my wishlist


----------



## NIBlifestyle

My Favorite PM is with me while having the banana walnut cake...yuuuum [emoji39]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that's beautiful! [emoji173]





jellenp32 said:


> Love the outremer! That is on my wishlist



Thank you, definitely a must have!


----------



## j_87

NIBlifestyle said:


> View attachment 3589486
> 
> 
> My Favorite PM is with me while having the banana walnut cake...yuuuum [emoji39]



Yum! Can you tell me what your wallet is called?


----------



## Baglady777

frivofrugalista said:


> Had some alone time with Outremer and Chai tea latte



I keep hoping they bring back some bags in outremer- thanks for sharing yours! It's a beauty!


----------



## Aoifs

j_87 said:


> Yum! Can you tell me what your wallet is called?


I think its a key holder as I see a key poking out [emoji4]

Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## j_87

Aoifs said:


> I think its a key holder as I see a key poking out [emoji4]
> 
> Sent from my SM-G361F using PurseForum mobile app



Oh duh, yeah I guess you're right! [emoji51] Somehow at first glance it looked bigger to me, and I thought that was a zipper poking out. Thanks for pointing that out. [emoji5]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Baglady777 said:


> I keep hoping they bring back some bags in outremer- thanks for sharing yours! It's a beauty!



I will be all over it!


----------



## litchi

Lovely photos, ladies! @forever.elise I think of this thread when I go to a Starbucks!


----------



## Baby_Girl

Miss Cluny and a chai latte


----------



## momof3boyz

viewwing said:


> View attachment 3589022


Bag twins !!! I love my EE Alma bb so much . I do not carry her often though   Do you use the long strap cb or shoulder carry ?


----------



## viewwing

momof3boyz said:


> Bag twins !!! I love my EE Alma bb so much . I do not carry her often though   Do you use the long strap cb or shoulder carry ?


I use it both ways! Depending on my attire. I also hand carry it for formal occasions


----------



## uhpharm01

MarraC said:


> View attachment 3558114
> 
> 
> Waiting for my friend. Must remember to reapply lippy though [emoji16][emoji16]


I love your streamer.


----------



## MarraC

uhpharm01 said:


> I love your streamer.



Thank you.  She is very special I have to admit.


----------



## shalomnurse

Baby_Girl said:


> Miss Cluny and a chai latte


I adore that Cluny.  It's on my list.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Baby_Girl

shalomnurse said:


> I adore that Cluny.  It's on my list.  Thank you for sharing.



You are welcome! You will love this Bag!


----------



## cajhingle

LV arm candy with the famous #kristinacoffee


----------



## snibor

cajhingle said:


> LV arm candy with the famous #kristinacoffee



Multicolor is so gorgeous.


----------



## Iamminda

First time this year at Starbucks!!   Decaf Americano and chocolate/hazelnut croissant!   Happy Weekend to my fellow SB fans.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First time this year at Starbucks!!   Decaf Americano and chocolate/hazelnut croissant!   Happy Weekend to my fellow SB fans.


Happy weekend lamminda! [emoji1] How's the new choc/hazelnut croissant? Haven't tried it yet but looks delicious!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy weekend lamminda! [emoji1] How's the new choc/hazelnut croissant? Haven't tried it yet but looks delicious!


Thanks A .  It was good -- chocolate filling inside and minced hazelnuts on top.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks A .  It was good -- chocolate filling inside and minced hazelnuts on top.


Yum sounds fantastic!  Can't believe that was your first trip to SB this year! Good for you!  I think today was my 20th? [emoji15]  Wow, that realization is sad. Bet if I stopped spending $ at SB I'd have the next item on my LV wish list in no time!


----------



## Suztor

Enjoying a white chocolate mocha with my little sister.


----------



## Iamminda

Suztor said:


> View attachment 3594944
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying a white chocolate mocha with my little sister.



I didn't know they make white chocolate mocha -- need to try ,  I like your bag (spontini?).


----------



## Swathi

coffee break at work! First day at work after my India trip. Have to get rid of the slight jet lag with caffeine...


----------



## Suztor

Iamminda said:


> I didn't know they make white chocolate mocha -- need to try ,  I like your bag (spontini?).



I love it! I have a sweet tooth, so it's perfect! Thanks!


----------



## APhiJill

It was 75 degrees at 10am in Melbourne, FL 
Starbucks is right across the parking lot from where I took this photo... a couple hundred feet away


----------



## Aliluvlv

APhiJill said:


> It was 75 degrees at 10am in Melbourne, FL
> Starbucks is right across the parking lot from where I took this photo... a couple hundred feet away


Wow!  Would love to be there right now[emoji1]


----------



## TraGiv

Enjoying an afternoon pick me up......White Chocolate Mocha and Victorine wallet.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

I'm on a diet so I'm pretending this is a mocha caramel frapp. Just play along with me...lol


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I'm on a diet so I'm pretending this is a mocha caramel frapp. Just play along with me...lol
> 
> View attachment 3611306



That is one yummy looking frap .  At first, I thought your m pochette has an outer pocket (I thought that is such a neat design).  Then it dawned on me that it's your keyholder on top of your m pochette (duh me!).


----------



## amajoh

Baby_Girl said:


> Miss Cluny and a chai latte



Love this! So colorful!


----------



## ShireeC

Miss Kimono with me today [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]


----------



## bccgal

Just have my ZCW with me today. But I did see a lovely DE Totally I believe.  





Sorry bout the double pic.


----------



## Miss Krys

bccgal said:


> Just have my ZCW with me today. But I did see a lovely DE Totally I believe.
> View attachment 3615665
> View attachment 3615665
> View attachment 3615666
> 
> 
> Sorry bout the double pic.


That's a Delightful, most likely the MM size judging by the looks of it


----------



## bccgal

Miss Krys said:


> That's a Delightful, most likely the MM size judging by the looks of it


Thank you. That's what I was thinking. Don't know why I said totally.


----------



## tenKrat

Soaking in the sun


----------



## j19

tenKrat said:


> Soaking in the sun
> 
> View attachment 3615761


Beautiful! What size is your speedy?


----------



## tenKrat

j19 said:


> Beautiful! What size is your speedy?



She's a 25.


----------



## OhKae

My Eva and a tall Carmel macchiato ☕️ (My go to drink) ft my fiancé hands, we were on a coffee date


----------



## Perli

Seeing all these beautiful pics makes me want to hurry to Starbucks after work today for a chai latte...


----------



## rosiier

Currently, with my tucked in NF and some
Cold brew


----------



## Aliluvlv

rosiier said:


> Currently, with my tucked in NF and some
> Cold brew


Beautiful!  I just tried the cold brew 2 weeks ago and now I'm totally hooked!


----------



## rosiier

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful!  I just tried the cold brew 2 weeks ago and now I'm totally hooked!


Thank you! 
And agreed! It's soo delicious, I think I'm hooked too haha


----------



## Iamminda

What is a cold brew?  Is it just iced coffee?  Thanks


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> What is a cold brew?  Is it just iced coffee?  Thanks


Cold brew is so much better than just iced coffee. Apparently it's special way they slowly steep the coffee without using heat that makes it smoother and sweet. It's delicious [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Cold brew is so much better than just iced coffee. Apparently it's special way they slowly steep the coffee without using heat that makes it smoother and sweet. It's delicious [emoji4]


Thanks A -- I really need to try one soon .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks A -- I really need to try one soon .


I think you'd like it L!  Can't wait to see your future post and review [emoji4]


----------



## Fenja

Out shopping with my beloved Epi Noe [emoji177]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Aliluvlv said:


> Cold brew is so much better than just iced coffee. Apparently it's special way they slowly steep the coffee without using heat that makes it smoother and sweet. It's delicious [emoji4]



Do you have to ask for add in's to make it sweet or is it already sweetened?


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Fenja said:


> Out shopping with my beloved Epi Noe [emoji177]



I've always loved the Noe [emoji177]


----------



## Iamminda

Fenja said:


> Out shopping with my beloved Epi Noe [emoji177]



Beautiful!  I have the Petit N in the same color and your picture just reminded me how lovely this blue is.


----------



## Aliluvlv

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Do you have to ask for add in's to make it sweet or is it already sweetened?


The regular cold brew comes unsweetened and you can get it with or without cream,  and there's a third option of vanilla sweet cream cold brew that has cream and sugar in it (and a light vanilla flavor). [emoji1]


----------



## kkfiregirl

rosiier said:


> Currently, with my tucked in NF and some
> Cold brew



Love it! And love your nail polish too


----------



## rosiier

kkfiregirl said:


> Love it! And love your nail polish too


Thank you!


----------



## TraGiv

Enjoying my new Epi Petit Noe in Indigo and Chai Tea Latte at work. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3622032


----------



## Iamminda

TraGiv said:


> Enjoying my new Epi Petit Noe in Indigo and Chai Tea Latte at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622032



This indigo color is so pretty.   And yummy Latte.


----------



## love2learn

Fenja said:


> Out shopping with my beloved Epi Noe [emoji177]



Love this color!!!  It's not indigo right?  What color is this?  Gorgeous


----------



## TraGiv

Iamminda said:


> This indigo color is so pretty.   And yummy Latte.



Thank you!  Yes, I love Chai Tea lattes they are so addicting as is LV!


----------



## Iamminda

So I had to try the cold brew since you all sang it's praise -- and it is a winner!   What rich coffee flavor in a refreshing cold format.  Thanks my fellow SB lovers .  The barista even made me a Grande one by mistake (instead of the tall that I ordered).  The only downside is that I generally prefer decaf so I can't drink this too late in the day.   Have a good weekend my SB friends.


----------



## Fenja

love2learn said:


> Love this color!!!  It's not indigo right?  What color is this?  Gorgeous



Thank you! [emoji4]
This color is called Toledo Blue and has been discontinued as far as I'm aware.


----------



## Coffee911

Iamminda said:


> So I had to try the cold brew since you all sang it's praise -- and it is a winner!   What rich coffee flavor in a refreshing cold format.  Thanks my fellow SB lovers .  The barista even made me a Grande one by mistake (instead of the tall that I ordered).  The only downside is that I generally prefer decaf so I can't drink this too late in the day.   Have a good weekend my SB friends.



Curious how you had it made? Do you just ask for cold brew or did you ask for things to be added in? For example of what I mean cream, sugar, flavoring?


----------



## Iamminda

Coffee911 said:


> Curious how you had it made? Do you just ask for cold brew or did you ask for things to be added in? For example of what I mean cream, sugar, flavoring?


Hi.  Aliluvlv was kind enough to explain to me in an earlier post about this.  There are 2 options at my SB today -- 1. Narino70 cold brew is plain unsweetened black coffee (I supposed you can add cream and sugar yourself like with any hot brewed coffee). 2. The one I got today is the Vanilla Sweet Cream Cold Brew which they add heavy cream and vanilla and sweetener -- it is not too sweet imo (although different people have different sugar preference).


----------



## Coffee911

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Aliluvlv was kind enough to explain to me in an earlier post about this.  There are 2 options at my SB today -- 1. Narino70 cold brew is plain unsweetened black coffee (I supposed you can add cream and sugar yourself like with any hot brewed coffee). 2. The one I got today is the Vanilla Sweet Cream Cold Brew which they add heavy cream and vanilla and sweetener -- it is not too sweet imo (although different people have different sugar preference).



Thank you! It sounds delicious. I have to try one [emoji847]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

TraGiv said:


> Enjoying my new Epi Petit Noe in Indigo and Chai Tea Latte at work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3622032



Girl you need to let me borrow this![emoji177][emoji7] j/k


----------



## Baby_Girl

My Twice/Twinset and Starbucks


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> So I had to try the cold brew since you all sang it's praise -- and it is a winner!   What rich coffee flavor in a refreshing cold format.  Thanks my fellow SB lovers .  The barista even made me a Grande one by mistake (instead of the tall that I ordered).  The only downside is that I generally prefer decaf so I can't drink this too late in the day.   Have a good weekend my SB friends.


Glad you liked it, and yes it's strong! I can only drink them full strength in the am. Their coffee drinks do have more caffeine than their espresso drinks. Love your photo and happy cherry ZCP! [emoji1]


----------



## Starbux32

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I love this thread. I love LV & Starbucks but after the New Year I'm banned from both. I don't need anything else from LV (even though I have 16 items on my LV wishlist)   and all these lattes and frappes are making me gain weight.
> 
> Maybe I need to create a Louis Vuitton/Starbucks Rehab Support Group thread...lol


LOL! Totally agree!!!


----------



## Starbux32

My two loves!


----------



## balen.girl

Today with my new Victorine. This is the first time I use it. [emoji4]


----------



## bakeacookie

Tried the affagato and the cold brew float. Not bad.


----------



## LVinCali

There aren't a lot of Starbucks in BLR (and they switched to some nasty tasting milk), so it's a Costa Coffee pic today.  




Cappuccino and a favorite I don't use enough- Speedy empreinte 25 with my empreinte Bagatelle shoulder strap.  On a break from German class- can't wait to shop Berlin LV and have yummy Starbucks again!


----------



## viewwing

LVinCali said:


> There aren't a lot of Starbucks in BLR (and they switched to some nasty tasting milk), so it's a Costa Coffee pic today.
> 
> View attachment 3632922
> 
> 
> Cappuccino and a favorite I don't use enough- Speedy empreinte 25 with my empreinte Bagatelle shoulder strap.  On a break from German class- can't wait to shop Berlin LV and have yummy Starbucks again!


Try the corto mocha from costa, . it's yummy!


----------



## PurseAddict728

LVinCali said:


> There aren't a lot of Starbucks in BLR (and they switched to some nasty tasting milk), so it's a Costa Coffee pic today.
> 
> View attachment 3632922
> 
> 
> Cappuccino and a favorite I don't use enough- Speedy empreinte 25 with my empreinte Bagatelle shoulder strap.  On a break from German class- can't wait to shop Berlin LV and have yummy Starbucks again!


Gorgeous bag!


----------



## Fi7

Grabbing an ice caramel macchiato to go with my bagel. Together with my compact pont neuf wallet.


----------



## LVinCali

Same place and same drink, different day with a different Speedy...


----------



## themeanreds

Starbucks delivery from the hubs with my cles as I was going out the door.... (go-to drink of flat white with almond milk)


----------



## Aoifs

themeanreds said:


> Starbucks delivery from the hubs with my cles as I was going out the door.... (go-to drink of flat white with almond milk)
> View attachment 3634411


Love the gold button!


----------



## simplyhappy

It's funny, I recently tried Almond milk substitute in my iced Chai latte and it had little white particles floating around...is that normal if you order almond milk? That was a bad tasting drink, not sure if it was just an off day for the barista. :/


----------



## themeanreds

simplyhappy said:


> It's funny, I recently tried Almond milk substitute in my iced Chai latte and it had little white particles floating around...is that normal if you order almond milk? That was a bad tasting drink, not sure if it was just an off day for the barista. :/



Oh no! Maybe they used coconut... I find that the barista you get totally does make a difference. This last time the almond milk got slightly toasted, almost burned, I guess because they steam it. But it was actually really tasty that way. I think I read that the almond milk they use is their own making and brand, so maybe a bad barista.....


----------



## simplyhappy

themeanreds said:


> Oh no! Maybe they used coconut... I find that the barista you get totally does make a difference. This last time the almond milk got slightly toasted, almost burned, I guess because they steam it. But it was actually really tasty that way. I think I read that the almond milk they use is their own making and brand, so maybe a bad barista.....



Hmm well maybe they did use coconut...I'm not a huge follower of the non-milk substitutes except for Soy, but that has been around at Starbucks for years already. I still love Chai tea but will not try Almond milk again there, hehe.  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## themeanreds

Went again this morning for a flat white with almond milk and they gave me a pretty aqua blue cup  Great start to the morning and morning meeting.


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Theater Starbuck's, waiting for food for the movie.


----------



## Iamminda

themeanreds said:


> Went again this morning for a flat white with almond milk and they gave me a pretty aqua blue cup  Great start to the morning and morning meeting.
> View attachment 3635632



Would you mind sharing what is a flat white?   I am interested in trying some new drinks there instead of my usual.


----------



## Iamminda

SugarandMochi9 said:


> Theater Starbuck's, waiting for food for the movie.



I like that Laduree charm.  I want to see this movie too (Dan Stevens is fine!).   Enjoy!


----------



## JadaStormy

New Starbucks addict. I thought all the drinks had too many calories and sugar, but I recently discovered the skinny iced caramel macchiato.  My speedy is 10 years old!


----------



## Aliluvlv

SugarandMochi9 said:


> Theater Starbuck's, waiting for food for the movie.


I can't wait to see this movie. Hope it was good. Love your laduree charm on your neverfull [emoji4] we are charm twins.


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Iamminda said:


> I like that Laduree charm.  I want to see this movie too (Dan Stevens is fine!).   Enjoy!





Aliluvlv said:


> I can't wait to see this movie. Hope it was good. Love your laduree charm on your neverfull [emoji4] we are charm twins.



Thank you ladies! And as for the movie, all of the yes! Fantastic and did a great job translating the animated to real life!


----------



## LVinCali

I don't normally change bags during the week, but feeling the LoVe lately so did it everyday this week (no pic of Bagatelle from yesterday though).




Very jealous of all the talk of coconut milk and almond milk...


----------



## Aliluvlv

JadaStormy said:


> View attachment 3635992
> 
> New Starbucks addict. I thought all the drinks had too many calories and sugar, but I recently discovered the skinny iced caramel macchiato.  My speedy is 10 years old!


Welcome newly addicted one [emoji16] your speedy is gorgeous! The vachetta looks amazing, can I ask if you treated it or did anything special to it?


----------



## fabuleux

I am not a huge Starbucks fan, but sometimes you spend the day conducting research at the library and you need a little pick-me-up!


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> I am not a huge Starbucks fan, but sometimes you spend the day conducting research at the library and you need a little pick-me-up!
> View attachment 3636333


Beautiful!


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you @Aliluvlv !
I primarily use this pouch as a catch all in my bigger bags, It's very handy.


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> Thank you @Aliluvlv !
> I primarily use this pouch as a catch all in my bigger bags, It's very handy.


That's the most spectacular research bag I've ever seen [emoji3]  Good luck with your project!


----------



## JadaStormy

Aliluvlv said:


> Welcome newly addicted one [emoji16] your speedy is gorgeous! The vachetta looks amazing, can I ask if you treated it or did anything special to it?



Thanks! I didn't do any treating. I do rotate my bags.


----------



## Iamminda

This is a really gorgeous piece!   I wish they would make some bags in this print for women.  


fabuleux said:


> I am not a huge Starbucks fan, but sometimes you spend the day conducting research at the library and you need a little pick-me-up!
> View attachment 3636333


----------



## themeanreds

Iamminda said:


> Would you mind sharing what is a flat white?   I am interested in trying some new drinks there instead of my usual.



It is steamed milk over a double shot of espresso. Stronger than a latte and I like the almond milk substitution because when they steam their almond milk it gets a toasty flavor. You can get it hot or iced.


----------



## Iamminda

themeanreds said:


> It is steamed milk over a double shot of espresso. Stronger than a latte and I like the almond milk substitution because when they steam their almond milk it gets a toasty flavor. You can get it hot or iced.


Thanks .  I hope to try it soon.


----------



## anabg

What's with the blue cups?

Grande latte with skim milk and chocolate croissant

Estrela MM


----------



## Aliluvlv

anabg said:


> What's with the blue cups?
> 
> Grande latte with skim milk and chocolate croissant
> 
> Estrela MM
> 
> View attachment 3639072


Beautiful and so is your Burberry scarf [emoji4]


----------



## simplyhappy

anabg said:


> What's with the blue cups?
> 
> Grande latte with skim milk and chocolate croissant
> 
> Estrela MM
> 
> View attachment 3639072



They're new Spring cups! It's been too hot in California for me to get a hot drink yet but hope to get a Spring cup soon.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

LVinCali said:


> There aren't a lot of Starbucks in BLR (and they switched to some nasty tasting milk), so it's a Costa Coffee pic today.
> 
> View attachment 3632922
> 
> 
> Cappuccino and a favorite I don't use enough- Speedy empreinte 25 with my empreinte Bagatelle shoulder strap.  On a break from German class- can't wait to shop Berlin LV and have yummy Starbucks again!



Gorgeous pic, and welcome to Berlin!


----------



## Aoifs

anabg said:


> What's with the blue cups?
> 
> Grande latte with skim milk and chocolate croissant
> 
> Estrela MM
> 
> View attachment 3639072



Love your scarf! Do you find that it holds up well to wear? I am considering the same one [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

anabg said:


> What's with the blue cups?
> 
> Grande latte with skim milk and chocolate croissant
> 
> Estrela MM
> 
> View attachment 3639072



Blue cups if you get grande size hot drinks. I got one this weekend that had umbrella on it. Today they were out of the blue cups though. I want to get the various ones as I saw another on Instagram with a different Spring theme than my umbrella [emoji23] 

Tall size looked like a lime green color


----------



## LVinCali

The fourth in my Costa series (will be back to Starbucks when we move in 3 months).

Forgot to take before I drank all my coffee, but here is a coffee with my Bagatelle in Bangalore.


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

themeanreds said:


> It is steamed milk over a double shot of espresso. Stronger than a latte and I like the almond milk substitution because when they steam their almond milk it gets a toasty flavor. You can get it hot or iced.


Lol, think I'm learning more about coffee on this forum then LV! Who knew there was so many different  coffees out there...  love it!


----------



## simplyhappy

LVinCali said:


> The fourth in my Costa series (will be back to Starbucks when we move in 3 months).
> 
> Forgot to take before I drank all my coffee, but here is a coffee with my Bagatelle in Bangalore.
> 
> View attachment 3640842



Wow! Enjoy your journeys!


----------



## LVinCali

simplyhappy said:


> Wow! Enjoy your journeys!



Thanks!  Last 5-6 years have been crazy!   Lots of Starbucks visits in Shanghai (but put all my LV away bc of all the fakes), lots of Starbucks and back to carrying some LV back in San Francisco, tons of carrying my LV bags in Bangalore (bc market is not saturated with LV here so fun to carry again) but no Starbucks.  

Hopefully lots of LV and Starbucks at our new home in a Europe.


----------



## simplyhappy

LVinCali said:


> Thanks!  Last 5-6 years have been crazy!   Lots of Starbucks visits in Shanghai (but put all my LV away bc of all the fakes), lots of Starbucks and back to carrying some LV back in San Francisco, tons of carrying my LV bags in Bangalore (bc market is not saturated with LV here so fun to carry again) but no Starbucks.
> 
> Hopefully lots of LV and Starbucks at our new home in a Europe.



Haha sounds like a TPF dilemma! I don't find myself wanting Starbucks when I travel outside North America. Not especially after finding great tasting cappuccinos for less than $2 equivalent at local shops. But it is nice to walk in anywhere knowing the menu. 

I'm sure you'll enjoy your LV and coffee in Europe!


----------



## LV_4ever

LVinCali said:


> The fourth in my Costa series (will be back to Starbucks when we move in 3 months).
> 
> Forgot to take before I drank all my coffee, but here is a coffee with my Bagatelle in Bangalore.
> 
> View attachment 3640842



Love your Bagatelle. Gorgeous!


----------



## Aoifs

LVinCali said:


> Thanks!  Last 5-6 years have been crazy!   Lots of Starbucks visits in Shanghai (but put all my LV away bc of all the fakes), lots of Starbucks and back to carrying some LV back in San Francisco, tons of carrying my LV bags in Bangalore (bc market is not saturated with LV here so fun to carry again) but no Starbucks.
> 
> Hopefully lots of LV and Starbucks at our new home in a Europe.


Wow amazing travels!

Depends where in Europe you will be....Some dont have any Starbucks [emoji1] I prefer Costa coffee over Starbucks but I love the granola in Starbucks!


----------



## italianlolita

White MC alma and large peach tea


----------



## Pinksweater




----------



## Purse FanGirl

Tuileries Besace on the cushion patiently waiting for my drink.


----------



## simplyhappy

Uhhhmmmm.....what happened to MY spring cup?! [emoji23] Finally order a hot drink (Venti size because it was my free rewards), and it's a blank circle! 

Chai Tea Soy Latte extra pump with my mini pochette  FYI to Chai fans...no more Oprah Chai it's discontinued.


----------



## SapphireGem

simplyhappy said:


> Uhhhmmmm.....what happened to MY spring cup?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally order a hot drink (Venti size because it was my free rewards), and it's a blank circle!


Oh my!  I'm not sure what happened to your sun.  Maybe they expected you to draw it on?


----------



## simplyhappy

SapphireGem said:


> Oh my!  I'm not sure what happened to your sun.  Maybe they expected you to draw it on?



Yes, I see the other side says "Color Me Spring!" Haha, no thanks, I'm not very artsy! The umbrella one would've been great for today. [emoji299]️


----------



## simplyhappy

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3642264
> 
> 
> Tuileries Besace on the cushion patiently waiting for my drink.



Oh the Tuileries! [emoji7] I saw the clutch version has finally been listed on the LV website with a photo. Really considering that one...


----------



## paula3boys

simplyhappy said:


> Yes, I see the other side says "Color Me Spring!" Haha, no thanks, I'm not very artsy! The umbrella one would've been great for today. [emoji299]️



This was mine last week and on a very rainy day


----------



## graciemae

Fi7 said:


> Grabbing an ice caramel macchiato to go with my bagel. Together with my compact pont neuf wallet.



Hi!  How do you like this wallet?  Would you say it is more compact than the Victorine wallet?


----------



## Fi7

graciemae said:


> Hi!  How do you like this wallet?  Would you say it is more compact than the Victorine wallet?


Hi! I am loving my wallet. Holds everything I need. I think it's the same size as the victorine? The only thing is that being in empreinte leather, the wallet is softer and more pliable than the victorine in say canvas or epi.


----------



## graciemae

Fi7 said:


> Hi! I am loving my wallet. Holds everything I need. I think it's the same size as the victorine? The only thing is that being in empreinte leather, the wallet is softer and more pliable than the victorine in say canvas or epi.


Thanks!!  Just ordered one


----------



## Miss Krys

simplyhappy said:


> View attachment 3642682
> 
> 
> Uhhhmmmm.....what happened to MY spring cup?! [emoji23] Finally order a hot drink (Venti size because it was my free rewards), and it's a blank circle!
> 
> Chai Tea Soy Latte extra pump with my mini pochette  FYI to Chai fans...no more Oprah Chai it's discontinued.


The logo was on her coffee break.


----------



## simplyhappy

Miss Krys said:


> The logo was on her coffee break.



[emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Kristine Page

Awesome!


----------



## Kristine Page

how do we get points..


----------



## Kristine Page

simplyhappy said:


> Yes, I see the other side says "Color Me Spring!" Haha, no thanks, I'm not very artsy! The umbrella one would've been great for today. [emoji299]️


Woah This is so confusing. How do i even reply..


----------



## simplyhappy

Kristine Page said:


> Woah This is so confusing. How do i even reply..



Hi Kristine - you did it, welcome! 
Did you mean how do you get points from Starbucks or tpf?


----------



## misstrine85

My LV scarf and Chanel bag at Espresso House [emoji173]️


----------



## Chi2015




----------



## anabg

Aoifs said:


> Love your scarf! Do you find that it holds up well to wear? I am considering the same one [emoji4]



Hello. I have only had it a few days.  But no regrets so far. It doesn't pile, which I love.


----------



## CSG

I should take a pic when I go to starbucks


----------



## jlwilliams559

Iamminda said:


> Tried out DD coffee this am. Not to offend anyone but I don't get why people rave about it.  Maybe I am just used to SB. Or maybe my cup wasn't brewed correctly.


Would love to see more shots of this! I've havent been able to find many pics of the Rose Ballerine Vernis!


----------



## LV_4ever

Getting a snack with my daughter.


----------



## nailgirl70

Saturday stroll stop off [emoji11]


----------



## Iamminda

jlwilliams559 said:


> Would love to see more shots of this! I've havent been able to find many pics of the Rose Ballerine Vernis!


Hi.  I just added a pic in the Rose Ballerine Clubhouse (since I don't have any Starbucks pictures today ).


----------



## BocaBunny

A quick drink with a friend and purchase.


----------



## vanluna

Caissa Hobo & caramel macchiato = [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## TraGiv

Speedy B 30 & Chai Tea Latte


----------



## Starbux32

TraGiv said:


> Speedy B 30 & Chai Tea Latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646952


OMG, I love those Chia Tea Lattes!!! I'm loving your bag too, have the same one


----------



## Aliluvlv

TraGiv said:


> Speedy B 30 & Chai Tea Latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3646952


Love the whole look with the hat! Nice [emoji4]


----------



## TraGiv

Starbux32 said:


> OMG, I love those Chia Tea Lattes!!! I'm loving your bag too, have the same one



Thank you!


----------



## TraGiv

Aliluvlv said:


> Love the whole look with the hat! Nice [emoji4]



Thank you!


----------



## rubypurple

Quick starbucks run~
Zippy coin purse with my iced hazelnut americano~
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3650704


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Iced Americano, banana, and my new Mono Mini Pochette. [emoji7][emoji162]


----------



## kprince

Vanilla Iced Coffee for a long drive


----------



## Aliluvlv

kprince said:


> Vanilla Iced Coffee for a long drive
> View attachment 3653376


Yummy! All of it [emoji4]


----------



## prepster

kprince said:


> Vanilla Iced Coffee for a long drive
> View attachment 3653376



One of my favorite bags!


----------



## j19

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3651891
> 
> 
> Iced Americano, banana, and my new Mono Mini Pochette. [emoji7][emoji162]


Love this!


----------



## TraGiv

Chai Tea Latte and Petit Noe
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3653463


----------



## MJDaisy

DE neverfull with rose ballerine and venti iced coffee [emoji177]


----------



## MarraC

Waiting for my friend before going to lv. My painted steamer is waiting for my friends steamer to arrive. 

Burnt 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Caramel latte


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarraC said:


> Waiting for my friend before going to lv. My painted steamer is waiting for my friends steamer to arrive.
> 
> Burnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramel latte


Drooling over both! [emoji4]


----------



## LV_4ever

On the way to my kids school. 
Grande caramel latte.


----------



## Iamminda

MarraC said:


> Waiting for my friend before going to lv. My painted steamer is waiting for my friends steamer to arrive.
> 
> Burnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramel latte


Yummy drink and gorgeous bag.  So it's a play date for the steamers?  Lol.


----------



## Pickle123

MarraC said:


> Waiting for my friend before going to lv. My painted steamer is waiting for my friends steamer to arrive.
> 
> Burnt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3655249
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Caramel latte


I love your bag!


----------



## MJDaisy

LV_4ever said:


> On the way to my kids school.
> Grande caramel latte.
> View attachment 3655593



This makes me sooo excited to get my monogrammed speedy !


----------



## MarraC

Aliluvlv said:


> Drooling over both! [emoji4]





Iamminda said:


> Yummy drink and gorgeous bag.  So it's a play date for the steamers?  Lol.





Pickle123 said:


> I love your bag!



Thank you all. Yes definitely a play date [emoji16].  Spent ages in the store looking at the new releases. Such fun.


----------



## PurpleLilac

First day taking out my new Totally Azur PM and decided to try the Pink drink! It's delicious and takes me back to the tropics with the hint of coconut flavor! I also picked up the Parrot cake pops for my kiddos! They're so cute!


----------



## Iamminda

PurpleLilac said:


> First day taking out my new Totally Azur PM and decided to try the Pink drink! It's delicious and takes me back to the tropics with the hint of coconut flavor! I also picked up the Parrot cake pops for my kiddos! They're so cute!


Your new Totally is so pretty and pristine.  Those cake pops are so cute!


----------



## PurpleLilac

Iamminda said:


> Your new Totally is so pretty and pristine.  Those cake pops are so cute!


Thank you!! I wasn't sure I'd keep her but I just decided I'd go for it!


----------



## Aliluvlv

PurpleLilac said:


> First day taking out my new Totally Azur PM and decided to try the Pink drink! It's delicious and takes me back to the tropics with the hint of coconut flavor! I also picked up the Parrot cake pops for my kiddos! They're so cute!


Love all of it! Bag, tag, cles, pops, and pinky drink. [emoji4]


----------



## PurpleLilac

Aliluvlv said:


> Love all of it! Bag, tag, cles, pops, and pinky drink. [emoji4]


Thank you so much for your sweet comment!


----------



## MJDaisy

Got my free Starbucks birthday drink 1 day early today  an iced caramel macchiato!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MJDaisy said:


> Got my free Starbucks birthday drink 1 day early today  an iced caramel macchiato!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657716


Beautiful! Happy early birthday [emoji324]


----------



## Iamminda

MJDaisy said:


> Got my free Starbucks birthday drink 1 day early today  an iced caramel macchiato!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657716



Yeah for birthday drink -- Happy Birthday!!


----------



## cherrifoam

My Adele and an iced white chocolate mocha


----------



## Iamminda

First time ordering the iced coconut milk mocha machiatto.  Pretty good!  I was deciding between this and the cold brew with the toasted coconut milk (next time!).


----------



## TraGiv

Iamminda said:


> First time ordering the iced coconut milk mocha machiatto.  Pretty good!  I was deciding between this and the cold brew with the toasted coconut milk (next time!).



I tried it for the first time yesterday and it is pretty good.


----------



## TraGiv

My favorite Chai Tea Latte and Petit Noe.


----------



## Iamminda

TraGiv said:


> I tried it for the first time yesterday and it is pretty good.


Good -- glad you liked it .  I am willing to try anything with coconut in its name .   Love your indigo (?) PN


----------



## Coffee911

MJDaisy said:


> Got my free Starbucks birthday drink 1 day early today  an iced caramel macchiato!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657716



Happy almost birthday [emoji4]


----------



## Coffee911

Iamminda said:


> First time ordering the iced coconut milk mocha machiatto.  Pretty good!  I was deciding between this and the cold brew with the toasted coconut milk (next time!).



Beyond LVoe this color!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First time ordering the iced coconut milk mocha machiatto.  Pretty good!  I was deciding between this and the cold brew with the toasted coconut milk (next time!).


Beautiful! I am in awe of your phenomenal collection of LV's in the happiest colors! [emoji1]


----------



## litchi

fabuleux said:


> I am not a huge Starbucks fan, but sometimes you spend the day conducting research at the library and you need a little pick-me-up!
> View attachment 3636333


Twins on the pochette, fabuleux! I'm less of a Starbucks fan now, but there are times when one needs sweet, milky coffee.


----------



## litchi

LVinCali said:


> The fourth in my Costa series (will be back to Starbucks when we move in 3 months).
> Forgot to take before I drank all my coffee, but here is a coffee with my Bagatelle in Bangalore.
> View attachment 3640842


Your Bagatelle is gorgeous!


----------



## litchi

MJDaisy said:


> Got my free Starbucks birthday drink 1 day early today  an iced caramel macchiato!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3657716


Happy birthday! 


TraGiv said:


> My favorite Chai Tea Latte and Petit Noe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3658049


Love both your epi Noe and chai latte!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you .  I LVoe it too.


Coffee911 said:


> Beyond LVoe this color!



Thanks so much A.  I am a sucker for SLGs and can't seem to get enough of them .  


Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! I am in awe of your phenomenal collection of LV's in the happiest colors! [emoji1]


----------



## Sarita84

My favorite coffee with my favorite SLG's


----------



## TraGiv

Iamminda said:


> Good -- glad you liked it .  I am willing to try anything with coconut in its name .   Love your indigo (?) PN



It's Indigo. Thanks.


----------



## TraGiv

Love both your epi Noe and chai latte! [/QUOTE]

Thank you!


----------



## Typhi

My first Passion Tea Lemonade of the season...


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Mocha and Roses for me today [emoji257][emoji515]


----------



## Pink Bubbles

Typhi said:


> View attachment 3662575
> 
> 
> My first Passion Tea Lemonade of the season...



Love all of your goodies ! [emoji7]


----------



## Chrangela27

Grabbing a passion iced tea on double star day and the pocket organizer as my everyday wallet.


----------



## ASL4Allie

Just went in and forgot to take a picture inside the cafe.  On the way to drop my husband off at the airport. 

Raspberry mocha soy latte


----------



## Bladeorade

This is such a cute idea! Love the pictures! ☺️


----------



## litchi

Coffee with Speedy _and_ mini pochette.


----------



## anabg

Grande caramel iced latte and chocolate croissant.


----------



## TraGiv

Mango Black Tea and Pallas BB


----------



## balen.girl

Today.. with my new speedy plus Karlito.. [emoji173]


----------



## MJDaisy

my delightful lvoe with a venti iced coffee. [emoji7]


----------



## luvspurses

MJDaisy said:


> View attachment 3670954
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my delightful lvoe with a venti iced coffee. [emoji7]


a classic. beautiful : )


----------



## reason24

My baby


----------



## TraGiv

White Chocolate Mocha, Petit Noe and Evasion Agenda PM.


----------



## Luvnlife

TraGiv said:


> Mango Black Tea and Pallas BB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3670681



Love this!  The Pallas bb is on my wishlist. The new model has the noir handle and leather inserts. Just curious how you are enjoying this bag. Any cons to it?  I appreciate any insight you may have with this bag. Yours is beautiful!!!
Thanks!


----------



## Aliluvlv

TraGiv said:


> White Chocolate Mocha, Petit Noe and Evasion Agenda PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671401


Love all of it so much! [emoji7]


----------



## TraGiv

Luvnlife said:


> Love this!  The Pallas bb is on my wishlist. The new model has the noir handle and leather inserts. Just curious how you are enjoying this bag. Any cons to it?  I appreciate any insight you may have with this bag. Yours is beautiful!!!
> Thanks!



Thank you!  I really do like it a lot. I love being able to use it and not worry about vachetta. I can carry it in all types of weather. It is small on the inside but I love the outside pockets.


----------



## TraGiv

Aliluvlv said:


> Love all of it so much! [emoji7]



Thank you!


----------



## j19

TraGiv said:


> White Chocolate Mocha, Petit Noe and Evasion Agenda PM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3671401


Gorgeous!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

Unicorn drink and empreinte noir pochette metis


----------



## Sibelle

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Unicorn drink and empreinte noir pochette metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672398


Wow, I wish Starbucks would offer this drink here too  !


----------



## mcgummerson

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Unicorn drink and empreinte noir pochette metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672398


Love it!!!! The noir PM is on my wish list!! Saw the email about the Unicorn drink & I want to try it at least once ha ha How did you like it?!


----------



## Iamminda

LVCoffeeAddict said:


> Unicorn drink and empreinte noir pochette metis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672398


Your nails and the drink -- perfect match!   How was the drink?   I saw it advertised somewhere.  Gorgeous PM!


----------



## LVCoffeeAddict

mcgummerson said:


> Love it!!!! The noir PM is on my wish list!! Saw the email about the Unicorn drink & I want to try it at least once ha ha How did you like it?!



I have used the emp pm every day since I got it. Love it to bits. 



Iamminda said:


> Your nails and the drink -- perfect match!   How was the drink?   I saw it advertised somewhere.  Gorgeous PM!



The drink was surprisingly good. I generally dont drink frappes bc theyre too sweet but the sour powder made this drink a really fun drink. People complained that theu couldnt taste the mango in this drink but i can def taste it. Overall, a must try.


----------



## anabg

Still carrying the delightful MM.  Had to try the unicorn frap.  It's OK.  Will be sticking to coffee...


----------



## TraGiv

j19 said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you!


----------



## paula3boys

anabg said:


> Still carrying the delightful MM.  Had to try the unicorn frap.  It's OK.  Will be sticking to coffee...
> 
> 
> View attachment 3672500



My two youngest boys didn't even like the drink and I thought they would for sure!


----------



## anabg

paula3boys said:


> My two youngest boys didn't even like the drink and I thought they would for sure!


Aww. My son had one.  He liked it but wasn't crazy about it.


----------



## anabg

Strawberry refresher for me. Passion tea for fiance.


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

LV at Disney Springs Starbucks


----------



## TraGiv

Mango Black Tea & Petit Noe


----------



## tenKrat

Pink Drink (strawberry refresher with coconut milk) and reverse mono PM


----------



## j_87

Speedy B, iced white mocha and iced lemon pound cake


----------



## rkiz

The lighting isn't great in here, but wanted to share this super cute parrot cake pop! With my speedy 30 today [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

j_87 said:


> Speedy B, iced white mocha and iced lemon pound cake
> 
> View attachment 3680241


I LOVE that lemon pound cake!!!   I need to try a iced white mocha next time


----------



## j_87

Iamminda said:


> I LOVE that lemon pound cake!!!   I need to try a iced white mocha next time



Sooo good, right?! I like to save the icing for last. [emoji5] The iced white mocha is good too! I've always been just a regular (dark) mocha person, but have recently taken a liking to white and now it's become my go-to everywhere (not just Starbucks).


----------



## Myluvmaya

j_87 said:


> Speedy B, iced white mocha and iced lemon pound cake
> 
> View attachment 3680241



I love that Lemon pound cake!


----------



## Myluvmaya

Iamminda said:


> I LOVE that lemon pound cake!!!   I need to try a iced white mocha next time



I posted the same thing before I read your post...LoL. Now I want Lemon Pound cake


----------



## Iamminda

Myluvmaya said:


> I posted the same thing before I read your post...LoL. Now I want Lemon Pound cake


Me too!  Maybe one of us is going to be posting it here tomorrow?


----------



## iamleiya

Had starbucks before going home after some late night shopping


----------



## forever.elise

Morning sunshine[emoji295]️


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3681810
> 
> Morning sunshine[emoji295]️


Right back at you -- Good Morning Miss Sunshine .   Beautiful speedy!


----------



## themeanreds

Technically not at Starbucks, but pictured here with one of my Starbucks cold cups is my vintage Almita


----------



## simplyhappy

j_87 said:


> Speedy B, iced white mocha and iced lemon pound cake
> 
> View attachment 3680241



I love how your SpeedyB looks rounded at the top. It's sooo stinking cute!


----------



## anabg

themeanreds said:


> Technically not at Starbucks, but pictured here with one of my Starbucks cold cups is my vintage Almita [emoji2]
> View attachment 3681973


Very beautiful. It makes me want to take my mono alma pm out. I haven't used her since April of last year!


----------



## anabg

Trying the mocha.  My drink of choice is very boring (iced or hot grande latte) so I am trying new things lately, but sticking to my chocolate croissant. [emoji39] 

No LV bag today but my wallet is always LV.  I only own LV wallets.  [emoji173]


----------



## Iamminda

anabg said:


> Trying the mocha.  My drink of choice is very boring (iced or hot grande latte) so I am trying new things lately, but sticking to my chocolate croissant. [emoji39]
> 
> No LV bag today but my wallet is always LV.  I only own LV wallets.  [emoji173]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683116


Funny, mocha is my default drink unless I am trying something new.  Did you like it?


----------



## tenKrat

anabg said:


> Trying the mocha.  My drink of choice is very boring (iced or hot grande latte) so I am trying new things lately, but sticking to my chocolate croissant. [emoji39]
> 
> No LV bag today but my wallet is always LV.  I only own LV wallets.  [emoji173]
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683116


I spy a Massaccesi. I've been carrying mine around, too, lately. All of my wallets, except one, are LV, too.  They are the best.


----------



## anabg

Iamminda said:


> Funny, mocha is my default drink unless I am trying something new.  Did you like it?


Yes. I will be ordering it again!  [emoji16]


----------



## anabg

tenKrat said:


> I spy a Massaccesi. I've been carrying mine around, too, lately. All of my wallets, except one, are LV, too.  They are the best.


It's so comfy and fits a ton. LV wallets are the best.


----------



## missconvy

Took my new pochette to my fave local coffee shop. I had the white gold. So delicious [emoji5]


----------



## missconvy

Picture wouldn't work [emoji19]


----------



## SapphireGem

missconvy said:


> Took my new pochette to my fave local coffee shop. I had the white gold. So delicious [emoji5]



That menu sounds delish!! [emoji104][emoji97]


----------



## BoomBoom

missconvy said:


> Picture wouldn't work [emoji19]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3683262


now I need a coffee


----------



## HandbagDiva354

BoomBoom said:


> now I need a coffee



Me too! (And Lemon pound cake)


----------



## Pickle123

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Me too! (And Lemon pound cake)


I LOVE their lemon pound cake. It's the only food item I have ever bought at Starbucks.


----------



## kkfiregirl

If we saved up all the Starbucks money for one year, it could easily be another LV bag [emoji15]


----------



## Pickle123

kkfiregirl said:


> If we saved up all the Starbucks money for one year, it could easily be another LV bag [emoji15]


I saved up my Starbucks money and bought my own espresso machine. Best.money.ever.spent.


----------



## kkfiregirl

Pickle123 said:


> I saved up my Starbucks money and bought my own espresso machine. Best.money.ever.spent.



Now there's another idea! It's time for us to look into one too. 

May I ask which one you purchased?


----------



## litchi

LV Race pochette and a caffe lungo (_café allongé) _


----------



## BoomBoom

What an entertaining thread... combining my two favorite things!


----------



## Pickle123

Pickle123 said:


> I saved up my Starbucks money and bought my own espresso machine. Best.money.ever.spent.


A Gaggia Brera, it only cost $350 and it's lasted for 3 years so far. If I can spend around $400-$500 for one to last 3-5 years, I'm over the moon about that. I drink 4-5 cappuccinos per day. I've definitely gotten my monies worth.


----------



## Pickle123

kkfiregirl said:


> Now there's another idea! It's time for us to look into one too.
> 
> May I ask which one you purchased?


Sorry, I quoted my own post instead of yours


----------



## kkfiregirl

Pickle123 said:


> A Gaggia Brera, it only cost $350 and it's lasted for 3 years so far. If I can spend around $400-$500 for one to last 3-5 years, I'm over the moon about that. I drink 4-5 cappuccinos per day. I've definitely gotten my monies worth.



Not bad! I'll look into it. At just $3/daily, a Starbucks habit is $1,095! [emoji15]

Make that $6/daily for you and hubby/significant other, and it's $2,190!! 

You could easily buy a top of the line espresso maker.


----------



## BoomBoom

kkfiregirl said:


> Not bad! I'll look into it. At just $3/daily, a Starbucks habit is $1,095! [emoji15]
> 
> Make that $6/daily for you and hubby/significant other, and it's $2,190!!
> 
> You could easily buy a top of the line espresso maker.



My vote is to get a Nespresso Machine for home.... you still save the $2190 and buy MORE LV!!!!


----------



## simplyhappy

litchi said:


> LV Race pochette and a caffe lungo (_café allongé) _
> View attachment 3683902



The Race line feels so fresh to me, I love the crazy designs and colors! I just don't have any personal connection to auto racing. [emoji5]


----------



## j19

Pink passion tea lemonade and blueberry bar in the bag


----------



## missconvy

j19 said:


> Pink passion tea lemonade and blueberry bar in the bag
> View attachment 3684316



Goes with your red edges [emoji57]


----------



## missconvy

Went out for coffee again today. Oops. This time at a cute little european style cafe. Macaroon was divine, coffee not so much.


----------



## misstrine85

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3684321
> 
> Went out for coffee again today. Oops. This time at a cute little european style cafe. Macaroon was divine, coffee not so much.



What is a "european style cafe"? I've never been ouside Europe, so don't know how cafes are in countries outside of Europe 

I must get some macarons next week, it's been to long since last time.


----------



## litchi

simplyhappy said:


> The Race line feels so fresh to me, I love the crazy designs and colors! I just don't have any personal connection to auto racing. [emoji5]


Thank you, *simplyhappy*! I love the Race NF as a fun combination of a blue and green damier canvas with the stiff feel of epi.


----------



## missconvy

misstrine85 said:


> What is a "european style cafe"? I've never been ouside Europe, so don't know how cafes are in countries outside of Europe
> 
> I must get some macarons next week, it's been to long since last time.


Haha just cute  It's actually called European Cafe and they sell European pastries.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Breakfast today...Iced Americano with lots of soy with my Mono French Company Speedy and new Mono Mini Pochette helping out.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 3684874


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Let's see if this links directly:


----------



## Iamminda

I got pink on my mind today!   Happy Monday!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I got pink on my mind today!   Happy Monday!


So beautiful and picture pink perfect! Love the color of your Laduree charm in there too! Happy Monday L ![emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> So beautiful and picture pink perfect! Love the color of your Laduree charm in there too! Happy Monday L ![emoji4]


Thanks so much A!!!  Luckily I resisted that lemon pound cake today!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much A!!!  Luckily I resisted that lemon pound cake today!!


Lol that's so hard to resist! So good [emoji39]


----------



## j19

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much A!!!  Luckily I resisted that lemon pound cake today!!


I got lemon pound cake from Starbucks today but I forgot to take a picture with my Lv!


----------



## Iamminda

j19 said:


> I got lemon pound cake from Starbucks today but I forgot to take a picture with my Lv!


Lucky you!  Guess you have to get another one to take a picture for me


----------



## merekat703

Wilshire and tea


----------



## LovingLV81

They have this Pokémon go drink that isn't half bad tasting ..


----------



## Iamminda

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3686006
> 
> 
> They have this Pokémon go drink that isn't half bad tasting ..


This drink looks interesting


----------



## misstrine85

missconvy said:


> Haha just cute  It's actually called European Cafe and they sell European pastries.



That sounds lovely. Thanks for explaining


----------



## vanluna

my coffee frappuchino and my "baby" Croisette [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Mochi_snochi

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3686006
> 
> 
> They have this Pokémon go drink that isn't half bad tasting ..



I actually really like that drink too, although I feel embarrassed to order it!


----------



## KM7029

I'm usually more of a Dunkin Donuts coffee fan, but here is my Neverfull PM on a rare Starbucks trip today. 
View attachment 3687101


----------



## j_87

Wasn't able to resist the lemon pound cake today!


----------



## fabuleux

Getting some work done at the library.


----------



## Aliluvlv

fabuleux said:


> Getting some work done at the library.
> View attachment 3687356


Your drink matches your monogram items very nicely!


----------



## fabuleux

Aliluvlv said:


> Your drink matches your monogram items very nicely!


LOL thanks!


----------



## LovingLV81

Mochi_snochi said:


> I actually really like that drink too, although I feel embarrassed to order it!



I live in a college town so it isn't too bad ordering it ..


----------



## Iamminda

j_87 said:


> Wasn't able to resist the lemon pound cake today!
> 
> View attachment 3687270


This lemon pound cake is haunting me!!!   Delish!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> This lemon pound cake is haunting me!!!   Delish!


I`ve been trying to resist. This thread is a diet buster


----------



## Sarah03

I tried the mint mocha frappucino today. Not a fan [emoji87]
The coffee cake was good, though!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3687707
> 
> I tried the mint mocha frappucino today. Not a fan [emoji87]
> The coffee cake was good, though!


I have not heard of this frap.  The concept sounds good but customer review is more important -- in this case, what a bummer


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3687707
> 
> I tried the mint mocha frappucino today. Not a fan [emoji87]
> The coffee cake was good, though!


That's too bad, was thinking of trying it myself on Friday [emoji53] 


Iamminda said:


> I have not heard of this frap.  The concept sounds good but customer review is more important -- in this case, what a bummer


That is a bummer!


----------



## BagLadyT

j_87 said:


> Wasn't able to resist the lemon pound cake today!
> 
> View attachment 3687270



Don't remind me, love that cake!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> I have not heard of this frap.  The concept sounds good but customer review is more important -- in this case, what a bummer


It's a new one. Something about it was "too much." I can't really put my finger on it. No worries though, there saw plenty of other drinks I love from Starbucks!


Aliluvlv said:


> That's too bad, was thinking of trying it myself on Friday [emoji53]
> 
> That is a bummer!


Definitely try it- it may become your new favorite! I'm not sure what made it bad to me. I have to get my drinks with soy, so maybe that made the difference in taste.


----------



## viewwing

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3687707
> 
> I tried the mint mocha frappucino today. Not a fan [emoji87]
> The coffee cake was good, though!


I tried the hot one... it's even worse!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Iced Soy Americano with Speedy B 25 and Coach Rexy coin purse. [emoji7]


----------



## missconvy

Purse FanGirl said:


> Iced Soy Americano with Speedy B 25 and Coach Rexy coin purse. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3689348



I feel like the speedy B in azur isn't seen enough. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## s3raph1nas

My Artsy and an Iced Vanilla Soy Latte. Two of my favorites!

(I don't baby my bag, so occasionally I let it sit on the floor.)


----------



## anabg

I hadn't used this bag in a year.

My usual. Grande skinny latte and chocolate croissant.


----------



## Sarah03

viewwing said:


> I tried the hot one... it's even worse!



Well that stinks! I think I had high hopes because I love the peppermint mocha.


----------



## mak1203

Perfect day for a Mango Tea Lemonaide.


----------



## Jaidybug

Made a quick Starbucks run to get a peach green tea lemonade and picked up this cute octopus cookie there too


----------



## mcgummerson

Jaidybug said:


> Made a quick Starbucks run to get a peach green tea lemonade and picked up this cute octopus cookie there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690691


I want that cookie!!!! Ha ha


----------



## Iamminda

Jaidybug said:


> Made a quick Starbucks run to get a peach green tea lemonade and picked up this cute octopus cookie there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690691


That is the cutest cookie!  Twin Cles dear JB!


----------



## litchi

Jaidybug said:


> Made a quick Starbucks run to get a peach green tea lemonade and picked up this cute octopus cookie there too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3690691


Nice cookie! What flavour is it -- blueberry octopus?


----------



## balen.girl

Since I got this bag, I forgot to rotate my bag ! [emoji7]


----------



## Jaidybug

mcgummerson said:


> I want that cookie!!!! Ha ha


It was pretty good, I think I want another one soon lol


Iamminda said:


> That is the cutest cookie!  Twin Cles dear JB!


So cute! Glad to have twin Cles with you my friend[emoji2]


litchi said:


> Nice cookie! What flavour is it -- blueberry octopus?



I was wondering if it might have a grape flavour lol.  It was sweet, sugary and yummy[emoji5]


----------



## missconvy

balen.girl said:


> Since I got this bag, I forgot to rotate my bag ! [emoji7]
> View attachment 3690990



Whew. This is a beautay!


----------



## Miss Krys

I've just read through this whole thread and can't help but wonder if the baristas at Starbucks have a shot game going. Every time they see one of us photogenically arrange our orders beside our bag/slg and take a pic that they take an expresso shot...it would explain how they've managed to keep up with the recent frappe craze


----------



## missconvy

Miss Krys said:


> I've just read through this whole thread and can't help but wonder if the baristas at Starbucks have a shot game going. Every time they see one of us photogenically arrange our orders beside our bag/slg and take a pic that they take an expresso shot...it would explain how they've managed to keep up with the recent frappe craze



Haha I was trying to be inconspicuous: 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 studying for my histotechnologist certification!


----------



## Miss Krys

missconvy said:


> Haha I was trying to be inconspicuous:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3691580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> studying for my histotechnologist certification!


I love Amarante, especially on the older cles Best of luck on your certification, from one student to another!


----------



## missconvy

Miss Krys said:


> I love Amarante, especially on the older cles Best of luck on your certification, from one student to another!



I know I just love that plate [emoji7] thanks and happy studies!


----------



## anabg

Oops. This is why I rarely post. I always remember after I finish my drink.. Anyway, it was the usual iced latte.  Waiting for my son to finish his track practice. Starbucks is conveniently across the street from my town's track field. [emoji23]


----------



## Typhi

So great news for me when I visit home!!!




I got a passion tea lemonade few days ago and they told me there was a new size in Canada...'tetra/tendra'??? Not sure if that is the name 

I did try the new size it was too much tho 




Just to compare the sizes


----------



## italianlolita

Brought my Damier papillion and monogram cles to work with me. Picked up some coffee at Lavazza.


----------



## camalie

Vintage St Cloud and I are enjoying an iced coffee with milk and a pump of the Cononut syrup while it's here for summer! ❤️


----------



## Iamminda

camalie said:


> Vintage St Cloud and I are enjoying an iced coffee with milk and a pump of the Cononut syrup while it's here for summer! ❤️
> View attachment 3693467


That iced coffee sounds good (never thought of adding coconut syrup to jazz it up).  And I have been eyeing the St Cloud (either epi or Mono) -- it seems like such a classic saddle-bag style.


----------



## missconvy

Typhi said:


> So great news for me when I visit home!!!
> 
> View attachment 3692873
> 
> 
> I got a passion tea lemonade few days ago and they told me there was a new size in Canada...'tetra/tendra'??? Not sure if that is the name
> 
> I did try the new size it was too much tho
> 
> View attachment 3692874
> 
> 
> Just to compare the sizes
> 
> View attachment 3692876



Trenta: Italian for 30 as in 30 ounces [emoji57][emoji5] (except technically its 31 oz... idk)


----------



## balen.girl

Today is smores day.. [emoji106]


----------



## camalie

Iamminda said:


> That iced coffee sounds good (never thought of adding coconut syrup to jazz it up).  And I have been eyeing the St Cloud (either epi or Mono) -- it seems like such a classic saddle-bag style.


It's really good! Light flavour but enough that you notice it
I adore my St Cloud. It just looks timeless in my opinion! It's so small though, you have to really get down to just the essentials


----------



## Aoifs

A latte from a local coffee chain [emoji1]


----------



## muycaliente

Soya matcha latte right after work.


----------



## Aliluvlv

muycaliente said:


> Soya matcha latte right after work.
> 
> View attachment 3695616


That's a great shot! How are you liking your Koons Rubens NF? Looks awesome! [emoji1]


----------



## muycaliente

Aliluvlv said:


> That's a great shot! How are you liking your Koons Rubens NF? Looks awesome! [emoji1]


Thanks! I'm extremely happy with Rubens NF, so gorgeous. I'll get my Mona Lisa Speedy in Starbucks soon


----------



## Aliluvlv

muycaliente said:


> Thanks! I'm extremely happy with Rubens NF, so gorgeous. I'll get my Mona Lisa Speedy in Starbucks soon [emoji2]


That's awesome! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Beautiful day for an Iced Americano, banana, and a little "me time" with my Khaki Tuileries Besace [emoji7]


----------



## LoveThatBagCa

Purse FanGirl said:


> Beautiful day for an Iced Americano, banana, and a little "me time" with my Khaki Tuileries Besace [emoji7]
> View attachment 3696655


Life's little essentials


----------



## Tonimack

S'mores frap with Clemence and 6-key holder. So sinfully tasty!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

viewwing said:


> I tried the hot one... it's even worse!



I agree. I took one sip and threw it away.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Purse FanGirl said:


> Beautiful day for an Iced Americano, banana, and a little "me time" with my Khaki Tuileries Besace [emoji7]
> View attachment 3696655


Love this! What a happy picture!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday!   So I asked the barista what decaf iced coffee he would recommend, he said the white chocolate mocha.  I know someone recently recommended it here so I said ok.  I don't usually like white chocolate but this drink is so good.  Oh, I resisted the lemon pound cake again (good for me!  Lol).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday!   So I asked the barista what decaf iced coffee he would recommend, he said the white chocolate mocha.  I know someone recently recommended it here so I said ok.  I don't usually like white chocolate but this drink is so good.  Oh, I resisted the lemon pound cake again (good for me!  Lol).


Happy Friday L! That drink looks almost as delic as your gorgeous noe! [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy Friday L! That drink looks almost as delic as your gorgeous noe! [emoji1]


Thanks so much A!   It was delish .  Happy Weekend to you too.


----------



## Mrs. D.S.




----------



## BoomBoom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday!   So I asked the barista what decaf iced coffee he would recommend, he said the white chocolate mocha.  I know someone recently recommended it here so I said ok.  I don't usually like white chocolate but this drink is so good.  Oh, I resisted the lemon pound cake again (good for me!  Lol).


Love that blue!!  Beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

BoomBoom said:


> Love that blue!!  Beautiful.


Thanks


----------



## Swcharm87

I love this thread. Glad that I can participate with my very first Mother's Day gift  and a mocha macchiato w/ lemon pound cake.


----------



## missconvy

Girl's weekend with my mom [emoji5] blackberry and juniper latte at a local shop in KC.


----------



## j19

Starbucks with my cardholder and new manicure


----------



## Iamminda

j19 said:


> Starbucks with my cardholder and new manicure
> View attachment 3697753


Beautiful manicure -- matches your drink .   I love this cardholder (really wish they would make women's bags or SLGs in this ME print).


----------



## Iamminda

Swcharm87 said:


> View attachment 3697663
> 
> I love this thread. Glad that I can participate with my very first Mother's Day gift  and a mocha macchiato w/ lemon pound cake.


Congrats on celebrating your first Mother's Day!   What a beautiful wallet!  And that lemon pound cake I have been craving for weeks (lol).  Enjoy your special day tomorrow.


----------



## Swcharm87

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on celebrating your first Mother's Day!   What a beautiful wallet!  And that lemon pound cake I have been craving for weeks (lol).  Enjoy your special day tomorrow.



What a lovely comment. Thanks so much


----------



## j_87

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on celebrating your first Mother's Day!   What a beautiful wallet!  And that lemon pound cake I have been craving for weeks (lol).  Enjoy your special day tomorrow.



I don't know how you've been able to resist with all this lemon pound cake talk for weeks!


----------



## Iamminda

j_87 said:


> I don't know how you've been able to resist with all this lemon pound cake talk for weeks!


LOL. It's just a matter of time before I succumb


----------



## BoomBoom

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3697738
> 
> Girl's weekend with my mom [emoji5] blackberry and juniper latte at a local shop in KC.


Blackberry & Juniper???  OOOh that sounds interesting... and it's so pretty.


----------



## j19

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful manicure -- matches your drink .   I love this cardholder (really wish they would make women's bags or SLGs in this ME print).


Thank you  I love the monogram eclipse print!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Iamminda said:


> LOL. It's just a matter of time before I succumb



I fought a good fight but I finally gave in.


----------



## Aliluvlv

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I fought a good fight but I finally gave in. [emoji14]
> 
> View attachment 3698069


Lol wasn't sure if you meant giving in to that gorgeous bag or that super tasty lemon bread. All of it looks fantastic!


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I fought a good fight but I finally gave in.
> 
> View attachment 3698069


Oh my goodness -- everything looks so good!!   What drink is that?  Your Alma BB is so pretty -- what color is that? Rose Nacre?  And this lemon pound cake shall be mine before the end of the month!!!   LOL.   Enjoy!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol wasn't sure if you meant giving in to that gorgeous bag or that super tasty lemon bread. All of it looks fantastic!





Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness -- everything looks so good!!   What drink is that?  Your Alma BB is so pretty -- what color is that? Rose Nacre?  And this lemon pound cake shall be mine before the end of the month!!!   LOL.   Enjoy!



Thanks ladies. It`s Lilas Nacre...no I was giving in to the Lemon Pound cake, I`ve had the handbag 1 1/2 years.  The drink is vanilla frapp with caramel drizzle.


----------



## BoomBoom

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I fought a good fight but I finally gave in.
> 
> View attachment 3698069


Your bag is so pretty but by golly, I'm going to have to taste that darn poundcake after all these comments.  You guys are killing me.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Went to grab a Skinny Vanilla Latte with my 4 Key Holder. Needed something to cheer me up in this rainy weather!


----------



## kkfiregirl

BoomBoom said:


> Your bag is so pretty but by golly, I'm going to have to taste that darn poundcake after all these comments.  You guys are killing me.



Lol! Me too [emoji4]


----------



## MarraC

Ok not quite coffee but it is a drink. Raspberry champagne cocktail and Atlantic bag [emoji484] cheers everyone


----------



## missconvy

coffee with mom again [emoji171][emoji68]‍[emoji173]️‍[emoji68]


----------



## litchi

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I fought a good fight but I finally gave in.
> 
> View attachment 3698069


Resistance is futile! LOL ^^ Lovely Alma BB, *HandbagDiva354*! 


MarraC said:


> Ok not quite coffee but it is a drink. Raspberry champagne cocktail and Atlantic bag [emoji484] cheers everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698494


Sweet and special LV Atlantic!  Cheers *MarraC*!


----------



## MarraC

litchi said:


> Resistance is futile! LOL ^^ Lovely Alma BB, *HandbagDiva354*!
> 
> Sweet and special LV Atlantic!  Cheers *MarraC*!



Cheers litchi. I had to have a cocktail after that amazing cruise show.


----------



## Kitty157

Typhi said:


> So great news for me when I visit home!!!
> 
> View attachment 3692873
> 
> 
> I got a passion tea lemonade few days ago and they told me there was a new size in Canada...'tetra/tendra'??? Not sure if that is the name
> 
> I did try the new size it was too much tho
> 
> View attachment 3692874
> 
> 
> Just to compare the sizes
> 
> View attachment 3692876



I saw this too- you know ur country "large" when Starbucks reach. Lol Great for JA.


----------



## Iamminda

MarraC said:


> Ok not quite coffee but it is a drink. Raspberry champagne cocktail and Atlantic bag [emoji484] cheers everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698494


I think I remember when you first got this exquisite bag -- we need to see more of it please.   Cheers to you and hope you are doing wonderful MarraC


----------



## Iamminda

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3698545
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> coffee with mom again [emoji171][emoji68]‍[emoji173]️‍[emoji68]


Beautiful spread there -- glad you are sharing it with your Mom.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarraC said:


> Ok not quite coffee but it is a drink. Raspberry champagne cocktail and Atlantic bag [emoji484] cheers everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698494


Yum & Gorgeous!!


----------



## MarraC

Aliluvlv said:


> Yum & Gorgeous!!



Thank you [emoji7]


----------



## j_87

Currently in Italy so not a Starbucks pic -  but here's my new key pouch (picked up at the Florence store) and a hot chocolate 

View attachment 3699517


----------



## litchi

j_87 said:


> Currently in Italy so not a Starbucks pic -  but here's my new key pouch (picked up at the Florence store) and a hot chocolate
> 
> View attachment 3699517


_Ciao_! I love how there's _no_ Starbucks in Italy.


----------



## LakeLake

MarraC said:


> Ok not quite coffee but it is a drink. Raspberry champagne cocktail and Atlantic bag [emoji484] cheers everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3698494


How are you finding the Atlantic? I absolutely adore that bag!


----------



## MarraC

LakeLake said:


> How are you finding the Atlantic? I absolutely adore that bag!



I totally agree I love it. It's so stylish and I love the slouchy look and butter soft leather.


----------



## TraGiv

Mango Black Tea & Epi Petit Noe in Indigo


----------



## frenchyo8

Sofia, pink drink and a cookie!


----------



## Iamminda

frenchyo8 said:


> Sofia, pink drink and a cookie!
> 
> View attachment 3704072


Is that the snickerdoodle cookie?  Looks yummy!  Gorgeous bag btw


----------



## BoomBoom

These bags even make the food look good!


----------



## frenchyo8

Iamminda said:


> Is that the snickerdoodle cookie?  Looks yummy!  Gorgeous bag btw



Thank you!

It's a chocolate chip cookie that my coworker gave me.  It was pretty good [emoji4]


----------



## anabg

My usual minus the chocolate croissant.  I really gotta slow down with those...


----------



## FAheartsLV721

Running errands at target with my Stresa GM.


----------



## luvspurses

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Running errands at target with my Stresa GM.
> 
> View attachment 3705932


love your stresa!


----------



## shoplikecrazy

My Delightful Azur and a Pink Drink!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Stopped by Starbucks on my way to the gym to get a Vanilla Soy Cold Brew. It's soo good!! Will also do a bit of reading while I enjoy my drink. Have a great day everyone!


----------



## luvspurses

FAheartsLV721 said:


> Running errands at target with my Stresa GM.
> 
> View attachment 3705932


still admiring this stresa! how do you find the gm size? is it huge? it really is beautiful in the azur : )


----------



## themeanreds

Starbucks drive thru today


----------



## Iamminda

Simple showcasing of a classic cles, coffee and pound cake.  At last, this lemon cake is all mine (lol).  Happy Weekend to my fellow SB fans.


----------



## FAheartsLV721

I love, love the size. I enjoy larger bags...I do not find this one bulky at all. I thought the neverfull mm was more difficult to manage.


----------



## luvspurses

FAheartsLV721 said:


> I love, love the size. I enjoy larger bags...I do not find this one bulky at all. I thought the neverfull mm was more difficult to manage.


thank you, that's good to hear.    : )


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Simple showcasing of a classic cles, coffee and pound cake.  At last, this lemon cake is all mine (lol).  Happy Weekend to my fellow SB fans.


Lol whoo hoo! It all looks great! Happy long weekend [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol whoo hoo! It all looks great! Happy long weekend [emoji1]


Thanks A.  I hope you enjoy your weekend too


----------



## anabg

The usual, but packing light today.


----------



## BoomBoom

Iamminda said:


> Simple showcasing of a classic cles, coffee and pound cake.  At last, this lemon cake is all mine (lol).  Happy Weekend to my fellow SB fans.


What is up with that pound cake???  I think it gets more mentions than the handbags... lol.  Sad to admit I haven't tried it yet.  But I keep seeing these shots of beautiful LV bags and perfectly sliced portions of pound cake and now all I can think about is the pound cake.


----------



## Iamminda

BoomBoom said:


> What is up with that pound cake???  I think it gets more mentions than the handbags... lol.  Sad to admit I haven't tried it yet.  But I keep seeing these shots of beautiful LV bags and perfectly sliced portions of pound cake and now all I can think about is the pound cake.


LOL.  Sorry to obsess over this cake here but it is a bit of an obsession lately!


----------



## fabuleux

shoplikecrazy said:


> View attachment 3706123
> 
> 
> My Delightful Azur and a Pink Drink!


That looks yummy!


----------



## LovingLV81

Summer vibes ! With my DA cles [emoji509][emoji484][emoji475][emoji295]️


----------



## lvoe nyc

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3711782
> 
> 
> Summer vibes ! With my DA cles [emoji509][emoji484][emoji475][emoji295]️


Smores frap, how is it?


----------



## Iamminda

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3711782
> 
> 
> Summer vibes ! With my DA cles [emoji509][emoji484][emoji475][emoji295]️



Oh my, if this is the s'more frap, it's one of my favorites (too many favorites at SB).   It's like a dessert   And cles twin.


----------



## xAngelBabyx

I prefer The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf


----------



## Eucci985

Starbucks was out of iced coffee so I went with a limonata instead - delicious!


----------



## LovingLV81

lvoe nyc said:


> Smores frap, how is it?



Amaze balls !!! So freaking good


----------



## LovingLV81

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, if this is the s'more frap, it's one of my favorites (too many favorites at SB).   It's like a dessert   And cles twin.



I love it [emoji7] yay twining !!


----------



## kc78clown

Enjoying a frappe break


----------



## Jenergyup

Eucci985 said:


> Starbucks was out of iced coffee so I went with a limonata instead - delicious!



Love this little bag! It's my Speedy Nano's lil' cuz!  that lightning bolt key chain is so cute on this bag.  enjoy!


----------



## Jenergyup

Jenergyup said:


> Love this little bag! It's my Speedy Nano's lil' cuz!  that lightning bolt key chain is so cute on this bag.  enjoy!



P.s. You just inspired me to get my own lightning bolt from eBay to put on my nano Speedy.


----------



## anabg

Grande skinny latte


----------



## s3raph1nas

Exam period = Starbucks addiction. Send help!


----------



## MJDaisy

Using my beloved mon monogram speedy today [emoji177]


----------



## NWGal

xAngelBabyx said:


> I prefer The Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf
> View attachment 3712107



ME TOO!!! Unfortunately they don't have them in Oregon... I'll go out of my way to find one when we are in a state that has them.  It's the BEST!


----------



## missconvy

iced cinnamon latte. Still love my amarante piece so much!! Just got engaged yesterday... slightly obsessed [emoji12]


----------



## luvspurses

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3714532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iced cinnamon latte. Still love my amarante piece so much!! Just got engaged yesterday... slightly obsessed [emoji12]


 congrats on your engagement! your ring is gorgeous and even more lovely paired with you amarante vernis key pouch. great photo : )


----------



## mcgummerson

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3714532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iced cinnamon latte. Still love my amarante piece so much!! Just got engaged yesterday... slightly obsessed [emoji12]


Oh wow congratulations on your engagement!!!! So exciting


----------



## diamonds2012

shoplikecrazy said:


> View attachment 3706123
> 
> 
> My Delightful Azur and a Pink Drink!



That drink looks amazing. Is it a smoothie? Great handbag too


----------



## Chubbs1212

Peach Green Tea and my NF


----------



## daffyleigh

Taking a treat back to the office today!


----------



## Saraja




----------



## luvspurses

Saraja said:


> View attachment 3714712


disney!!! have fun!


----------



## Aliluvlv

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3714532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iced cinnamon latte. Still love my amarante piece so much!! Just got engaged yesterday... slightly obsessed [emoji12]


Congratulations! So beautiful!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Saraja said:


> View attachment 3714712


Wow great shot! Enjoy the magic kingdom [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3714532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iced cinnamon latte. Still love my amarante piece so much!! Just got engaged yesterday... slightly obsessed [emoji12]


Congrats on your engagement!  How exciting!   Are you just staring at your ring all day? lol. I remember doing that .  Yummy drink.


----------



## mcgummerson

Saraja said:


> View attachment 3714712


Loooove this pic!!!!!


----------



## missconvy

luvspurses said:


> congrats on your engagement! your ring is gorgeous and even more lovely paired with you amarante vernis key pouch. great photo : )





mcgummerson said:


> Oh wow congratulations on your engagement!!!! So exciting


Thank you ladies!!


----------



## missconvy

Chubbs1212 said:


> Peach Green Tea and my NF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3714672


Love the details!


----------



## BoomBoom

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3714532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iced cinnamon latte. Still love my amarante piece so much!! Just got engaged yesterday... slightly obsessed [emoji12]


What's brighter... glare of the Vernis or that giant Rock on your ring finger?  Beautiful ring and best wishes for a happy beautiful life... Congrats.


----------



## Jenergyup

My Nano Speedy with my new fave- warmed-up chocolate croissant (and iced water)! Happy Wednesday!


----------



## martinibianca

I am so thrilled. This is my very first post here. My preloved Speedy 30 at Starbucks, main train station in Munich.


----------



## BoomBoom

Saraja said:


> View attachment 3714712


I bet Minnie M. wears a Speedy Nano... what do you think?


----------



## mcgummerson

London Fog Tea Latte, PA, Kaleido V bag charm & 6 key holder enjoying some time outside!


----------



## missconvy

BoomBoom said:


> What's brighter... glare of the Vernis or that giant Rock on your ring finger?  Beautiful ring and best wishes for a happy beautiful life... Congrats.



Aww thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Aliluvlv

martinibianca said:


> I am so thrilled. This is my very first post here. My preloved Speedy 30 at Starbucks, main train station in Munich.


Great picture and welcome!


----------



## forever.elise

Saraja said:


> View attachment 3714712



I'm obsessed with DISNEY!!! I'm getting married there in November. What a perfect bag for the trip!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## forever.elise

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3714532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iced cinnamon latte. Still love my amarante piece so much!! Just got engaged yesterday... slightly obsessed [emoji12]



Congratulations! Your ring is stunning!!![emoji7][emoji8] And anything Amarante is my favorite!


----------



## Sarah03

forever.elise said:


> I'm obsessed with DISNEY!!! I'm getting married there in November. What a perfect bag for the trip!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



You're getting married at Disney?! That is so awesome! I definitely want to see pics [emoji2]


----------



## muycaliente

View attachment 3716948



Aliluvlv said:


> That's awesome! Can't wait to see it!


Green tea and Mona Lisa's smile ❤️
Here she is


----------



## FancyPants77

forever.elise said:


> I'm obsessed with DISNEY!!! I'm getting married there in November. What a perfect bag for the trip!!![emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]



Awww congrats!! My husband proposed to me at Disneyland as the fireworks went off. Disney truly is magical! I'm a Disney fanatic too haha . Now, we have a Disney babies nursery


----------



## FancyPants77

Jenergyup said:


> My Nano Speedy with my new fave- warmed-up chocolate croissant (and iced water)! Happy Wednesday!
> View attachment 3715770



Such a cute bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

muycaliente said:


> View attachment 3716948
> 
> 
> Green tea and Mona Lisa's smile [emoji173]️
> Here she is [emoji813]
> 
> View attachment 3716951


I love it! Beautiful [emoji2]


----------



## cwool

missconvy said:


> View attachment 3714532
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iced cinnamon latte. Still love my amarante piece so much!! Just got engaged yesterday... slightly obsessed [emoji12]



Congrats, your ring is gorgeous! I wish you & yours a blessed life together.


----------



## forever.elise

Sarah03 said:


> You're getting married at Disney?! That is so awesome! I definitely want to see pics [emoji2]



You def will, I'm getting married November 1!!!


----------



## forever.elise

FancyPants77 said:


> Awww congrats!! My husband proposed to me at Disneyland as the fireworks went off. Disney truly is magical! I'm a Disney fanatic too haha . Now, we have a Disney babies nursery



Awwww I love that soooo much! How perfect for a nursery. [emoji7] And I wish I got engaged there too, but getting married will do[emoji5] Hehe. My plan was if we get married there, we will always have a good reason to go back for anniversaries and when we have kids, tell them, mommy and daddy got married here!!! [emoji56][emoji56][emoji56] Hehehe.


----------



## forever.elise

muycaliente said:


> View attachment 3716948
> 
> 
> Green tea and Mona Lisa's smile [emoji173]️
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3716951



Absolutely love this bag and the whole line!!! Congrats!


----------



## muycaliente

forever.elise said:


> Absolutely love this bag and the whole line!!! Congrats!


Yes the whole line is absolutely stunning and details are perfect


----------



## j_87

Redeemed by bday drink (iced white mocha) this morning! Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Aliluvlv

j_87 said:


> Redeemed by bday drink (iced white mocha) this morning! Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3717521


Happy birthday cles twin! [emoji4]


----------



## j_87

Aliluvlv said:


> Happy birthday cles twin! [emoji4]



Thank you! [emoji5]


----------



## Sandy1017

Iced Caramel Machiatto and GM


----------



## LVinCali

j_87 said:


> Redeemed by bday drink (iced white mocha) this morning! Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3717521



Love your Disco!  I also have a black Disco and a Cles.  [emoji48]  One of my few non-LV bags.


----------



## Iamminda

j_87 said:


> Redeemed by bday drink (iced white mocha) this morning! Hope everyone has a great weekend!
> 
> View attachment 3717521


Hurray for your birthday and birthday drink .  I am your cles twin as well but also hope to be your disco twin someday.


----------



## j19

Jenergyup said:


> My Nano Speedy with my new fave- warmed-up chocolate croissant (and iced water)! Happy Wednesday!
> View attachment 3715770


I love  the nano speedy!


----------



## Aoifs

LVinCali said:


> Love your Disco!  I also have a black Disco and a Cles.  [emoji48]  One of my few non-LV bags.


I have also the Disco and a mono cles as my purse. Twinsies!


----------



## NeLVoe

Two things I love in one picture: My PM and Caramel Coffee Frappuccino


----------



## j_87

LVinCali said:


> Love your Disco!  I also have a black Disco and a Cles.  [emoji48]  One of my few non-LV bags.



I have 3 Discos - though I think I'm finally done with them! I need to focus more on LVs! [emoji51]


----------



## j_87

Iamminda said:


> Hurray for your birthday and birthday drink .  I am your cles twin as well but also hope to be your disco twin someday.



Thank you! I was good about not getting the lemon pound cake. Yes - definitely recommend the disco! [emoji5]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

muycaliente said:


> View attachment 3716948
> 
> 
> Green tea and Mona Lisa's smile [emoji173]️
> Here she is
> 
> View attachment 3716951



I didn't think I would but I L[emoji173]️ve this!


----------



## Iamminda

NeLVoe said:


> Two things I love in one picture: My PM and Caramel Coffee Frappuccino


I think I need to try this drink-- looks yummy!  And your PM is gorgeous -- I love the reverse monogram print.


----------



## Aliluvlv

NeLVoe said:


> Two things I love in one picture: My PM and Caramel Coffee Frappuccino


That photo is amazing! I'm drooling over all of it!


----------



## BoomBoom

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I didn't think I would but I L[emoji173]️ve this!


I know right?  Me either, but every time someone posts themselves in action with one of these they look crazy amazing.


----------



## muycaliente

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I didn't think I would but I L[emoji173]️ve this!


Have you seen the collection IRL? Even better!


----------



## muycaliente

BoomBoom said:


> I know right?  Me either, but every time someone posts themselves in action with one of these they look crazy amazing.


Even more stunning IRL sooo special ❤️


----------



## NeLVoe

Iamminda said:


> I think I need to try this drink-- looks yummy!  And your PM is gorgeous -- I love the reverse monogram print.


Thank you!  Oh yes, you have to try it, It's delicious!


----------



## NeLVoe

Aliluvlv said:


> That photo is amazing! I'm drooling over all of it!


Thank you so much!


----------



## anabg

This grande skinny latte is literally the only good thing about this weekend.


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

N


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Saturday + shopping + Starbucks + Vuitton


----------



## BoomBoom

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Saturday + shopping + Starbucks + Vuitton


Shopping, Starbucks and Vuitton go together like coffee and chocolate.... oh you had that too!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

muycaliente said:


> Have you seen the collection IRL? Even better!



No I haven't.

Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## NeLVoe

Babydoll Chanel said:


> Saturday + shopping + Starbucks + Vuitton


I just  that pic!


----------



## vampy13

MarraC said:


> I met my friend in Starbucks in London selfridges. We put them together hoping they would make baby speedies. And no there was no alcohol in our coffee we were just in a silly mood
> 
> View attachment 3242664


Beautiful Speedies!


----------



## BoomBoom

vampy13 said:


> Beautiful Speedies!


Great idea .... worth a try!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

LE Mini Pouchette at Vintage Island Coffee... not Starbucks but this was what I was drinking yesterday in Maui ... mahalo for letting me share [emoji259]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Free reward today! Happy Friday everyone![emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3725354
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Free reward today! Happy Friday everyone![emoji4]


Yum -- is that a s'more frap?  Happy Friday A


----------



## prepster

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> LE Mini Pouchette at Vintage Island Coffee... not Starbucks but this was what I was drinking yesterday in Maui ... mahalo for letting me share [emoji259]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3724714



I love that place--great coffee!  And cute bag!  Congrats.



Iamminda said:


> Yum -- is that a s'more frap?  Happy Friday A



Here's a S'mores Frap (and the approximate 3 billion calories contained therein).  Either that, or the writing on the cup is because they think I look like a Smurf.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Yum -- is that a s'more frap?  Happy Friday A


It's a "light" Java Chip frappucino - yum. [emoji6] Happy Friday L!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Thank you!


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

prepster said:


> I love that place--great coffee!  And cute bag!  Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a S'mores Frap (and the approximate 3 billion calories contained therein).  Either that, or the writing on the cup is because they think I look like a Smurf.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725480



Thank you!


----------



## litchi

Calories, anyone?


----------



## Iamminda

litchi said:


> Calories, anyone?
> View attachment 3726398


Hi there.  I have to ask what is that drink and dessert (?)?  Thanks.  They look yummy.  Beautiful pochette.


----------



## litchi

Iamminda said:


> Hi there.  I have to ask what is that drink and dessert (?)?  Thanks.  They look yummy.  Beautiful pochette.


Hi Iamminda, it's the Starbucks iced Cold Brew and a cookie cream cheesecake.


----------



## litchi

Come to think of it, I really should rotate my pochettes...this mono pochette accessoire gets all the "modelling jobs". LOL


----------



## Iamminda

litchi said:


> Hi Iamminda, it's the Starbucks iced Cold Brew and a cookie cream cheesecake.


Thanks litchi -- think I may have to look for that cheesecake next time.  And yes, we like to see your other pochettes too


----------



## vernis-lover

prepster said:


> I love that place--great coffee!  And cute bag!  Congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a S'mores Frap (and the approximate 3 billion calories contained therein).  Either that, or the writing on the cup is because they think I look like a Smurf.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3725480


@prepster - what's the LV piece you have called please? Thank you.
PS: What's a S'more?


----------



## simplyhappy

Venti Chai Latte extra pump, cheese bread stick from farmers market, and mini pochette


----------



## ling84

S:


----------



## cdxrayqt

I grabbed a refill of my Verisimo Espresso pods and used my free reward to get a Venti Breve Latte (a rare treat since I usually just get an Americano). My trusty Neverfull MM in Damier Ebene accompanied me on this rainy day.


----------



## prepster

vernis-lover said:


> @prepster - what's the LV piece you have called please? Thank you.
> PS: What's a S'more?



Hi, It is a Zippy XL wallet.  There is a thread with more pictures around here somewhere.  I love it--it holds a lot but is a great little clutch!  A S'more is a treat made by toasting a marshmallow and placing it with a piece of chocolate bar between two pieces of graham cracker.  People sometimes make them when they have a cookout or campfire.  You can put the marshmallow on the end of a stick and toast it over the fire.  Yummy.  For adults anyway.  When we were kids we usually just skipped the graham crackers, ate the chocolate by itself, and threw the marshmallows at each other.  



The Starbucks Frappuccino drink version has coffee, milk chocolate sauce, marshmallow-infused whipped cream, and graham cracker sprinkles.  Also very yummy.


----------



## Miss Krys

litchi said:


> Calories, anyone?
> View attachment 3726398


----------



## LovingLV81

My trusty Monty [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] w / s'mores frap


----------



## forever.elise

Trying the Pink Drink for the first time!!! It's delicious!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3729855
> 
> Trying the Pink Drink for the first time!!! It's delicious!!!!


Beautiful pic! I had a sample last week and loved it too! Perfect summer drink!


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3729855
> 
> Trying the Pink Drink for the first time!!! It's delicious!!!!


Hi there Elise!  Isn't this a yummy and light/refreshing drink?  Your Speedy is lovely!   Hope your wedding plans are going super well -- excited for you!!


----------



## shayna07

Me and my trusty backpack [emoji309]


----------



## rubypurple

Trying out the new Irish cream coffee pudding frappucino.


----------



## italianlolita

rubypurple said:


> Trying out the new Irish cream coffee pudding frappucino.
> View attachment 3730444



I am dying to try this drink! I don't think it's available in the U.S. though!!


----------



## paula3boys

Waiting in drive thru


----------



## rubypurple

italianlolita said:


> I am dying to try this drink! I don't think it's available in the U.S. though!!


Tastes great but a bit too sweet for me. I'm going to try the banana split frappucino next.


----------



## SchaalBWife

LovingLV81 said:


> View attachment 3729671
> 
> 
> My trusty Monty [emoji51][emoji51][emoji51] w / s'mores frap


I just love the Monty!  Such a great bag!


----------



## Aoifs

italianlolita said:


> I am dying to try this drink! I don't think it's available in the U.S. though!!



Haven't seen it in Ireland either [emoji12] not sure what Irish cream is! I can't get enough of Chai lattes at the moment. In fact, I'll prob pick one up later on my drive home [emoji6]


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> Hi there Elise!  Isn't this a yummy and light/refreshing drink?  Your Speedy is lovely!   Hope your wedding plans are going super well -- excited for you!!



Thank you love[emoji8][emoji8][emoji8] Wedding plans are in the works everyday!!! And yes I loooove that pink drink, it's my new favorite!!!!


----------



## Lvoe1238




----------



## Chubbs1212

Hollywood Bowl tonight with my Eva && Starbucks


----------



## rubypurple

Tried the Banana Split mocha frappucino this time~ 
	

		
			
		

		
	




From the website:
IRISH CREAM COFFEE PUDDING FRAPPUCCINO® BLENDED BEVERAGE
Starbucks signature Coffee Frappuccino® is poured on top of creamy coffee pudding and finished with espresso whipped cream and Turkish ground coffee sprinkles.

BANANA SPLIT MOCHA FRAPPUCCINO® BLENDED BEVERAGE
Our classic Mocha Frappuccino® blended with banana puree is layered on top of fluffy Strawberry whipped cream and then topped with regular whipped cream, a rich chocolate drizzle and crunchy waffle cone pieces.


----------



## luvspurses

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3729855
> 
> Trying the Pink Drink for the first time!!! It's delicious!!!!


what is the pink drink? what's in it? looks divine : )


----------



## misstrine85

Not exactly AT Starbucks right now, but drinking a Starbucks beverage with my dear pochette. On monday it's been ten years since my parents purchased her for me [emoji173]️


----------



## erinmary

Java chip frappuccino with my 10 year old mini pochette [emoji5]


----------



## BoomBoom

misstrine85 said:


> ...On monday it's been ten years since my parents purchased her for me [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3733414





erinmary said:


> Java chip frappuccino with my 10 year old mini pochette [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3733485



10 years in Louis Vuitton is like 2 human years ( I made that up ).  Right now my oldest LV bag (Epi Speedy) is 14 and my luggage (Pegase, 2 suit Garment cover, and Deauville) are 15 years young.  The garment cover's vachetta is barely honey color after all this time.  I love this brand.  You all are going to enjoy your pochettes for years and years to come.


----------



## anabg

Trying to get over a very blah day yesterday. Also, yesterday this place was packed and I had to take my coffee to go.  [emoji52]  I enjoy sitting here on weekends to drink my coffee and clear my head.


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Bringing hubby and I a special treat for Father's Day. I get the Pink Drink (of course), and he gets the Violet Drink. [emoji7]


----------



## musiclover

anabg said:


> Trying to get over a very blah day yesterday. Also, yesterday this place was packed and I had to take my coffee to go.  [emoji52]  I enjoy sitting here on weekends to drink my coffee and clear my head.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735303



I hope you have a better day today!


----------



## musiclover

Purse FanGirl said:


> Bringing hubby and I a special treat for Father's Day. I get the Pink Drink (of course), and he gets the Violet Drink. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735345



This is such a prettt picture!  I love the pink and violet with your beautiful DA Speedy!


----------



## vernis-lover

prepster said:


> Hi, It is a Zippy XL wallet.  There is a thread with more pictures around here somewhere.  I love it--it holds a lot but is a great little clutch!  A S'more is a treat made by toasting a marshmallow and placing it with a piece of chocolate bar between two pieces of graham cracker.  People sometimes make them when they have a cookout or campfire.  You can put the marshmallow on the end of a stick and toast it over the fire.  Yummy.  For adults anyway.  When we were kids we usually just skipped the graham crackers, ate the chocolate by itself, and threw the marshmallows at each other.
> 
> View attachment 3729087
> 
> The Starbucks Frappuccino drink version has coffee, milk chocolate sauce, marshmallow-infused whipped cream, and graham cracker sprinkles.  Also very yummy.


Thank you.
The XL is now on my hit (I mean wish) list. It had passed me by somehow!
And thank you for the explanation of the drink.  I don't know if it's because we are in a very rural location but Frappucinos at our local Starbucks are limited to Strawberries and Cream or Caramel.


----------



## viclou67

My three favorite things... Louis Vuitton, Pandora jewelry and Starbucks Iced Caramel latte


----------



## Iamminda

Purse FanGirl said:


> Bringing hubby and I a special treat for Father's Day. I get the Pink Drink (of course), and he gets the Violet Drink. [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3735345


I love that huge Pom.  What is the violet drink?


----------



## anabg

musiclover said:


> I hope you have a better day today!


Thanks so much. It's looking up..  [emoji75]


----------



## litchi

Cold frothy coffee


----------



## cwool

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 3735500
> 
> My three favorite things... Louis Vuitton, Pandora jewelry and Starbucks Iced Caramel latte



Would love to see your new buys too at The PANDORA thread [emoji6]
https://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/The-PANDORA-thread.921518/


----------



## snibor

litchi said:


> Cold frothy coffee
> View attachment 3737214



Looks so pretty!


----------



## LV_4ever

Blueberry oatmeal and cafe mocha. MC cheering me up on a rainy morning.


----------



## viewwing

Here's little Rosie


----------



## Sarah03

Thanks to this awesome thread I am now addicted to the Coconut Milk Mocha Macchiato [emoji16]


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

viewwing said:


> Here's little Rosie
> View attachment 3738631


love the pink button!!! my i ask what is the yummy looking thing on the stick?


----------



## viewwing

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> love the pink button!!! my i ask what is the yummy looking thing on the stick?


its chocolate pop cake. Moist inside but too sweet for me.


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

viewwing said:


> its chocolate pop cake. Moist inside but too sweet for me.


it looks yummy....now i need to go buy one


----------



## viewwing

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> it looks yummy....now i need to go buy one


The cake pop or the Rosalie?


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

viewwing said:


> The cake pop or the Rosalie?


LOL!! the cake pop for now!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks to this awesome thread I am now addicted to the Coconut Milk Mocha Macchiato [emoji16]
> View attachment 3739955


I can't remember if I tried this or not -- guess I have to try it again .


----------



## Aliluvlv

litchi said:


> Cold frothy coffee [emoji813]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3737214


Beautiful! All of it! [emoji2]


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> I can't remember if I tried this or not -- guess I have to try it again .



You must! It's so good!


----------



## myluvofbags

Sarah03 said:


> Thanks to this awesome thread I am now addicted to the Coconut Milk Mocha Macchiato [emoji16]
> View attachment 3739955


Love your azure Victorine! Drink looks pretty good too


----------



## blushes_pink

Today with the browns


----------



## Sarah03

myluvofbags said:


> Love your azure Victorine! Drink looks pretty good too


Thank you!


blushes_pink said:


> Today with the browns



Love your browns- and the drink looks sooo good!


----------



## BA77

With Ms. Stresa & Caffe Latte


----------



## Miss Krys

BA77 said:


> With Ms. Stresa & Caffe Latte
> View attachment 3741319


That patina is gorgeous


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Afternoon trip to Starbucks with my son - iced soy mocha and violet drink


----------



## simplyhappy

blushes_pink said:


> Today with the browns



Not a bag you see lately, very cute!


----------



## anabg

How early do I have to come to Starbucks in my town to find a seat?  8:30 am.. [emoji19].  And not my favorite spot, either. Any seat..


----------



## Starbux32

TRIANGLE SOFTY and Starbucks!


----------



## BA77

Miss Krys said:


> That patina is gorgeous



Thank you!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Fueling up with some pink drink post Wonder Woman movie (which was great!) and before Whole Foods shopping. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3742595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fueling up with some pink drink post Wonder Woman movie (which was great!) and before Whole Foods shopping. Happy weekend everyone!


Yeah for the pink drink and Eva.   I enjoyed that movie too (never liked C Pine till this movie -- maybe it's the haircut here, lol).  Have fun shopping at Whole Foods.


----------



## fabuleux

Starbux32 said:


> TRIANGLE SOFTY and Starbucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742323


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Starbux32

fabuleux said:


> Gorgeous!!!


Thank you!


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Starbux32 said:


> TRIANGLE SOFTY and Starbucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742323


That's beautiful!


----------



## Starbux32

SugarandMochi9 said:


> That's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## cherrifoam

Duomo hobo and white chocolate mocha


----------



## Willow L.

So beautiful!!


----------



## Starbux32

Willow L. said:


> So beautiful!!


Thank u!


----------



## Starbux32

SugarandMochi9 said:


> That's beautiful!


Thx!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV




----------



## litchi

Starbux32 said:


> TRIANGLE SOFTY and Starbucks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3742323


The Triangle Softy looks equally yummy! Love it! 

@Aliluvlv your Eva+pink drink photo is cute!


----------



## balen.girl

Today at Starbucks..


----------



## anabg

7 am today and got the seat I wanted. [emoji19]


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ooooohhhh it would be nice if people share what drinks they're enjoying too! I had an upside down caramel macchiato, it was delish!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

litchi said:


> @Aliluvlv your Eva+pink drink photo is cute!



Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## Pinksweater

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Ooooohhhh it would be nice if people share what drinks they're enjoying too! I had an upside down caramel macchiato, it was delish!!!


That's my favorite Starbucks drink.


----------



## Sarah03

balen.girl said:


> Today at Starbucks..
> View attachment 3743466



Beautiful! I just love that ZCP. It's on my wishlist.


----------



## Loulouuk

BA77 said:


> With Ms. Stresa & Caffe Latte
> View attachment 3741319



This picture just makes me want the Stresa!


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pinksweater said:


> That's my favorite Starbucks drink.


Mine too! I like green tea Fraps when it's hot!


----------



## mak1203

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> View attachment 3743366


Cute pic  and love your Artsy!  So gorgeous in the empriente...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

mak1203 said:


> Cute pic  and love your Artsy!  So gorgeous in the empriente...


Thank you! I'm obsessed with her, I haven't carried another bag since bringing her home!


----------



## vanluna

Starbucks mango pineapple cream frappuchino + Croisette = [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

vanluna said:


> View attachment 3744128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starbucks mango pineapple cream frappuchino + Croisette = [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


Beautiful Croisette!   And that drink looks so yummy!  Is it a new drink?  May I ask if you are in the US?   Think I read on this thread that certain new drinks are not yet available in the US.  Thx.


----------



## vanluna

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Croisette!   And that drink looks so yummy!  Is it a new drink?  May I ask if you are in the US?   Think I read on this thread that certain new drinks are not yet available in the US.  Thx.



Thanks !!! Yes, this a new summer drink. They have this one and another one with Berries. I'm in the US by the way [emoji6]


----------



## LV_4ever

Iced caramel macchiato for me, Pokémon Go and cake pop (in the bag) for my daughter.


----------



## Baglady777

vanluna said:


> View attachment 3744128
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starbucks mango pineapple cream frappuchino + Croisette = [emoji173]️[emoji173]️



Love, love the way you paired your croissette and bandeau!


----------



## vanluna

Baglady777 said:


> Love, love the way you paired your croissette and bandeau!



Thanks !!!! [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

With my new Amarante key holder yesterday.


----------



## blushes_pink

My ever favorite drinks from starbucks and my slgs for the day.


----------



## rubypurple

Tried a new drink today.  Iced sparkling green tea lemonade.


----------



## Iamminda

I like your SLGs.  I have yet to get a S'more frap this summer -- need to get one (or more) before they go away again.


blushes_pink said:


> My ever favorite drinks from starbucks and my slgs for the day.



Nice cles.  I would like to try this drink!  


rubypurple said:


> Tried a new drink today.  Iced sparkling green tea lemonade.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3748479


----------



## Lvmomoftwo

Kaoli said:


> I found two photos of my phone with my LV & starbucks  but not taken at starbucks [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3242268
> View attachment 3242270


Is that the mm or GM?


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Weekend!   I had to try the Matcha Lemonade after seeing it on this thread the other day -- not bad.  But I didn't  really taste the matcha/green tea flavor that much -- to me it just tasted like lemonade (without much sugar).


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Road trip - Pouchette Metis, bag of books, and my rapidly disappearing iced soy latte!


----------



## dexter123

My newest LV


----------



## LVforValentine

My speedy riding copilot with the berry prickly pear cream frappe.


----------



## Sarah03

LVforValentine said:


> My speedy riding copilot with the berry prickly pear cream frappe.



I love the scarf you have on your speedy handles! Who makes it?


----------



## Sarah03

DH knows how to bribe me to get out of bed- Starbucks! Got an iced cafe mocha to go on this beautiful day.


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> DH knows how to bribe me to get out of bed- Starbucks! Got an iced cafe mocha to go on this beautiful day.
> View attachment 3750997


Now I want an iced mocha -- yummy! Gorgeous Alma and MC ZCP (?).   Hope you are enjoying your day.


----------



## LVforValentine

Sarah03 said:


> I love the scarf you have on your speedy handles! Who makes it?


Thanks!  I bought it forever ago and it's been sitting in a box ever since. It's made by Echo, it was really long and I cut it in half for the handles. I'm not a pink person but the hot pink and that orange/yellow look so nice together for the summer, like a sunset.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sarah03 said:


> DH knows how to bribe me to get out of bed- Starbucks! Got an iced cafe mocha to go on this beautiful day.
> View attachment 3750997


Wow what a happy photo! Your alma bb and MC look gorgeous together!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Pink drink and cles helping me get some much needed groceries. Nothing better than ranier cherries to celebrate the 4th with [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3751407
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pink drink and cles helping me get some much needed groceries. Nothing better than ranier cherries to celebrate the 4th with [emoji1]


I love the pink drink -- it's so pretty and light.  Hope you are having a great holiday weekend.  Cles twin!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I love the pink drink -- it's so pretty and light.  Hope you are having a great holiday weekend.  Cles twin!


I love it too! Both the Pink drink (perfect refreshing summer drink) and our cles! Hope you're having a great holiday weekend too. (Unfortunately I didn't take tomorrow off but I get Tuesday off) [emoji4]


----------



## j19

Love this SLG


----------



## Twoo

...


----------



## vernis-lover

dexter123 said:


> My newest LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750458


Love that your drink matches your bag! Love the pink on the Jersey.


----------



## Iamminda

Twoo said:


> ...


Your Antheia hobo is gorgeous (we don't see this beauty here very often ).  And your frap looks yummy.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

It's been a while since I've treated myself to Starbucks. After a very stressful morning I needed a pick me up. Showing some love to my LV round coin purse.[emoji177]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

dexter123 said:


> My newest LV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3750458



What's the name of this bag?


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> It's been a while since I've treated myself to Starbucks. After a very stressful morning I needed a pick me up. Showing some love to my LV round coin purse.[emoji177]
> 
> View attachment 3756201


I hope your yummy drink helped you de-stress a little .  I still want this cute round coin purse. The DE/pink bag you asked about is the Jersey Tote.


----------



## lvmhgirl

Palm Springs PM and Passion Tango Iced Tea [emoji177]


----------



## crissy11

Beautiful Neonoe with blonde espresso latte [emoji3]


----------



## viewwing

crissy11 said:


> Beautiful Neonoe with blonde espresso latte [emoji3]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3757358


What's a blonde espresso latte? Do they have it in a brunette version too?


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Pochette Felicie at Starbucks today when my friend and I grabbed a quick bite:


----------



## Iamminda

My first (hopefully not last) S'more Frap of the summer.   Happy Week to you all


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> My first (hopefully not last) S'more Frap of the summer.   Happy Week to you all


Yummy looking drink and beautiful azur! Great combo [emoji4]  have an awesome week L!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Yummy looking drink and beautiful azur! Great combo [emoji4]  have an awesome week L!


Thanks A .  Hope you have a great week too.


----------



## missconvy

Babydoll Chanel said:


> With my new Amarante key holder yesterday.



Love the amarante!!


----------



## anabg

There is even a lady knitting a scarf here today.


----------



## raspberrypink

Having some "me" time chilling at Starbucks.


----------



## BoomBoom

raspberrypink said:


> Having some "me" time chilling at Starbucks.


This bag is killing me... I think you've posted with it before.  I love seeing my initial hot stamped on the key bell.  Helps me visualize it in my hands!  Augh... you're killing me... I want one.


----------



## Iamminda

raspberrypink said:


> Having some "me" time chilling at Starbucks.


This bag is so gorgeous!  Enjoy your "me" time.


----------



## Kitty157

BoomBoom said:


> This bag is killing me... I think you've posted with it before.  I love seeing my initial hot stamped on the key bell.  Helps me visualize it in my hands!  Augh... you're killing me... I want one.



I envision an A hotstamped! Lol. Beautiful bag.  I have no bucket bags so this may be the one for me.


----------



## raspberrypink

BoomBoom said:


> This bag is killing me... I think you've posted with it before.  I love seeing my initial hot stamped on the key bell.  Helps me visualize it in my hands!  Augh... you're killing me... I want one.


[emoji12] haha you made me laugh with your comments! Hope you get one and we can have identical bags with matching initials and pictures of them posted on TPF! Double impact! [emoji123] [emoji8] 


Iamminda said:


> This bag is so gorgeous!  Enjoy your "me" time.


Thank you my dear! That "me" time was great! 


Kitty157 said:


> I envision an A hotstamped! Lol. Beautiful bag.  I have no bucket bags so this may be the one for me.


Thank you [emoji173] [emoji255].  I really like that it's not too wide a base like the petite noe. So it still feels like a tote bag when you hold it.
An /A/ initial will look great and most balanced!


----------



## j19

Iced tea and mini pochette


----------



## LVinCali

First use of my 2004 Speedy 25 with its new black dye job I just finished yesterday.  This was my first LV bag- glad to give it new life!


----------



## MAGGIEMAYINLOVE

LVinCali said:


> View attachment 3767413
> 
> 
> First use of my 2004 Speedy 25 with its new black dye job I just finished yesterday.  This was my first LV bag- glad to give it new life!


that looks great!! what a great job u did!!


----------



## LVinCali

MAGGIEMAYINLOVE said:


> that looks great!! what a great job u did!!



Thanks!  Or really thank you to the people on YouTube who post videos on how to do it. [emoji1]


----------



## Poochie231080

Out and about with BFF, pics of our twist mm's

Hers is the blue epi and mine is the eyelets


----------



## kellytheshopper

Lol key word: trying


----------



## balen.girl

TGIF..


----------



## FancyPants77

LVinCali said:


> View attachment 3767413
> 
> 
> First use of my 2004 Speedy 25 with its new black dye job I just finished yesterday.  This was my first LV bag- glad to give it new life!



Looks great! So pretty


----------



## luv2bling

LVinCali said:


> View attachment 3767413
> 
> 
> First use of my 2004 Speedy 25 with its new black dye job I just finished yesterday.  This was my first LV bag- glad to give it new life!


Beautiful dye job.


----------



## beige1

With my Retiro in Frankfurt Germany


----------



## Leena.212

Strawberry green tea with Existing prchase and the new purchase


----------



## Denverite

Not Starbucks, but at our favorite little cafe with Whidbey Island Coffee and Tahiti Mini Pochette


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Iamminda said:


> My first (hopefully not last) S'more Frap of the summer.   Happy Week to you all


I just love each of your ZCP's!!!  Such a great collection.... always makes me smile and want to add to mine (I only have 1).  Hope that you enjoyed that yummy frap!


----------



## paula3boys

Denverite said:


> Not Starbucks, but at our favorite little cafe with Whidbey Island Coffee and Tahiti Mini Pochette
> View attachment 3773199



I love Whidbey [emoji477]️


----------



## Iamminda

YOGAGIRL70 said:


> I just love each of your ZCP's!!!  Such a great collection.... always makes me smile and want to add to mine (I only have 1).  Hope that you enjoyed that yummy frap!


Thanks kindly .  I tell myself I have to stop at 6 ZCPs but there are more than 6 months in a year right? (lol).


----------



## YOGAGIRL70

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly .  I tell myself I have to stop at 6 ZCPs but there are more than 6 months in a year right? (lol).


Absolutely!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

beige1 said:


> With my Retiro in Frankfurt Germany
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3771773



Looks like your Retiro is very happy to have that frappuccino~   So cute!


----------



## italianlolita

Mini Lin Speedy 30 in Ebene at Dollop this morning headed to work


----------



## camalie

An espresso frap on the go!


----------



## missconvy

camalie said:


> An espresso frap on the go!
> View attachment 3779109



Ooooo what LV are you rocking?


----------



## camalie

missconvy said:


> Ooooo what LV are you rocking?



Vintage Saint Cloud GM  I keep switching purses but always end up coming back to her when I need a small casual bag!


----------



## PursePassionLV

Bringing out this lovely today for a pre birthday Starbucks with the kiddos. I mean who DOESN'T carry a dino in your kimono. [emoji23]. Brontikins loved the ride per my 6 year old.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 3773971
> 
> 
> Mini Lin Speedy 30 in Ebene at Dollop this morning headed to work



Your speedy is gorgeous!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

With my Felicie at the corner Starbucks so I can have some precious alone time:




The baguette sandwich is from the neighborhood French bakery, but they were packed and there was nowhere to sit. So I went to Starbucks to get a yogurt and a drink while I had the place virtually all to myself.

Good times!


----------



## BoomBoom

pearlsnjeans said:


> With my Felicie at the corner Starbucks so I can have some precious alone time:
> 
> View attachment 3779475
> 
> 
> The baguette sandwich is from the neighborhood French bakery, but they were packed and there was nowhere to sit. So I went to Starbucks to get a yogurt and a drink while I had the place virtually all to myself.
> 
> Good times!



No wonder there was no place to sit! That sandwich took two seats all by itself.  It had to be delicious.  Next time you order that sandwich you have to invite us all to share!


----------



## balen.girl

One fine Sunday at Starbucks.. [emoji4]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

BoomBoom said:


> No wonder there was no place to sit! That sandwich took two seats all by itself.  It had to be delicious.  Next time you order that sandwich you have to invite us all to share!



Hello @BoomBoom, and thank you for your lovely comments!  The sandwich was indeed delicious!  I could've had a second one but it was very filling!

I'll invite you to share it with me next time, but you might want the whole thing to yourself after taking a bite.


----------



## BoomBoom

pearlsnjeans said:


> Hello @BoomBoom, and thank you for your lovely comments!  The sandwich was indeed delicious!  I could've had a second one but it was very filling!
> 
> I'll invite you to share it with me next time, but you might want the whole thing to yourself after taking a bite.


I'm glad you have a good sense of humor. It's just that lovely dainty bag sitting next to a sandwich fit for a lumberjack, cracked me up. And I'm sure it's not as big as it looked next to your Felicie. Thanks for the lunch invitation!


----------



## Starbux32

balen.girl said:


> One fine Sunday at Starbucks.. [emoji4]
> View attachment 3780131



That drink looks delicious (we are also bag twins, great choice!!!!), please tell me what it is. I might have to try that out


----------



## pearlsnjeans

BoomBoom said:


> I'm glad you have a good sense of humor. It's just that lovely dainty bag sitting next to a sandwich fit for a lumberjack, cracked me up. And I'm sure it's not as big as it looked next to your Felicie. Thanks for the lunch invitation!



IKR!  The perspective makes the sandwich bigger than my venti drink and Felicie. Makes them look like miniatures compared to the baguette!

Thinking about it now, that sandwich was around 8 inches long--but I was definitely hungry (didn't have breakfast prior) and had this for lunch. 

I'll definitely save half of it for you next time and take a pic.


----------



## rubypurple

New drink again~ Acai mixed berry yogurt frappucino~ [emoji4]


----------



## Starbux32

rubypurple said:


> New drink again~ Acai mixed berry yogurt frappucino~ [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3781083


Thank you, I think I'm going to try this one!


----------



## Iamminda

Not Starbucks today but it makes me smile when they make a litttle foam design on top of my Mocha.   Have a great day .


----------



## Hawaiifamily4

Iamminda said:


> Not Starbucks today but it makes me smile when they make a litttle foam design on top of my Mocha.   Have a great day .


wow what color is that wallet? I love the color. And I had one of those designs on my coffee just a couple weeks ago in maui. I knew that coffee cup looked familiar....


----------



## Iamminda

Hawaiifamily4 said:


> wow what color is that wallet? I love the color. And I had one of those designs on my coffee just a couple weeks ago in maui. I knew that coffee cup looked familiar....


Thanks .  It's bleu lagon from 2012 or 2013.   This mocha is quite good but a little pricey compared to SB.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

It's to go for me as I'll be fetching my kids in school. Acai Mixed Berry Youghurt (no whip) with my OM Mono Pochette [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Not Starbucks today but it makes me smile when they make a litttle foam design on top of my Mocha.   Have a great day .


Beautiful! Both the mocha and super gorgeous aqua blue zcp! Wow [emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! Both the mocha and super gorgeous aqua blue zcp! Wow [emoji7]


Thanks A!   Happy Friday to you


----------



## luvspurses

Iamminda said:


> Not Starbucks today but it makes me smile when they make a litttle foam design on top of my Mocha.   Have a great day .


love love love your bleu lagon zippy coin. so beautiful!


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## pennyrog

Denverite said:


> Not Starbucks, but at our favorite little cafe with Whidbey Island Coffee and Tahiti Mini Pochette
> View attachment 3773199


Whidbey Island is just lovely! I miss it since moving from Seattle!


----------



## Iamminda

luvspurses said:


> love love love your bleu lagon zippy coin. so beautiful!


Thanks so much -- it is a mesmerizing color


----------



## rubypurple

Just tried pink drink for the 1st time~~ love it!


----------



## j_87

Was tempted to get my usual iced lemon pound cake, but trying the double chocolate loaf cake for a change!


----------



## Iamminda

j_87 said:


> Was tempted to get my usual iced lemon pound cake, but trying the double chocolate loaf cake for a change!
> 
> View attachment 3790419


Oh boy, I would love to try this chocolate cake


----------



## camalie

An iced green tea & a (very old) Pochette are on the run with me today!


----------



## pennyrog

Iamminda said:


> Oh boy, I would love to try this chocolate cake


The double chocolate loaf cake is delicious! Try it!


----------



## luckybunny

latte and nomade speedy


----------



## JoeDelRey

Very berry hibiscus refresher and the classic Neverfull


----------



## Hivona

luckybunny said:


> View attachment 3791669
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> latte and nomade speedy


Oh gosh it's GORGEOUS! I want a nomade speedy so bad but they are out of my price range when they do surface for sale. Enjoy your bag!!


----------



## PurpleLilac

Iamminda said:


> Not Starbucks today but it makes me smile when they make a litttle foam design on top of my Mocha.   Have a great day .


I'd take anything over SB, any day....especially a Mocha from Honolulu!  Love your Lagon!!


----------



## italianlolita

At the train station. Stopped to get coffee at my favorite local coffee shop...I had to try the vanilla lavender latte. Mono cles peeking out of my Gucci


----------



## Iamminda

PurpleLilac said:


> I'd take anything over SB, any day....especially a Mocha from Honolulu!  Love your Lagon!!


Thanks .  I am so used to SB but this mocha was very very good.


----------



## hollyld

pearlsnjeans said:


> With my Felicie at the corner Starbucks so I can have some precious alone time:
> 
> View attachment 3779475
> 
> 
> The baguette sandwich is from the neighborhood French bakery, but they were packed and there was nowhere to sit. So I went to Starbucks to get a yogurt and a drink while I had the place virtually all to myself.
> 
> Good times!


That sandwich is to die for!!


----------



## frenchyo8

Lunch with my new Fave!


----------



## Aliluvlv

frenchyo8 said:


> View attachment 3792628
> 
> Lunch with my new Fave!


[emoji7] LOVE


----------



## anabg

This is kind of the aftermath because we are almost done. [emoji28].   Using the mini pochette today with a longer chain I found on eBay.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

At Starbucks with my Felicie again and out for a walk:


----------



## Aliluvlv

Mmmm skinny Java chip with whip and MC PA. [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3793569
> 
> Mmmm skinny Java chip with whip and MC PA. [emoji4]


Looking good -- the pochette and the drink.


----------



## FancyPants77

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3793569
> 
> Mmmm skinny Java chip with whip and MC PA. [emoji4]



Black multicolore makes me so happy lol. What a beauty!


----------



## Aliluvlv

FancyPants77 said:


> Black multicolore makes me so happy lol. What a beauty!


Thank you! It makes me happy too! [emoji4]


----------



## Selenalynn

With my Alma bb rose velours and my fave cinnamon dolce latte.


----------



## luvspurses

Selenalynn said:


> With my Alma bb rose velours and my fave cinnamon dolce latte.
> View attachment 3793884


love this little alma bb. the rose velours looks beautiful!


----------



## blushes_pink

Love the new flavor -- acai berry yogurt with my 'lazy' day bag -- mini pochette mono


----------



## PowderPrincess

Selenalynn said:


> With my Alma bb rose velours and my fave cinnamon dolce latte.
> View attachment 3793884


Love your alma!


----------



## anabg

Back at it again before heading to the Renaissance Fair to kill some time today.


----------



## mteat2987

Petit noe with a tall vanilla iced coffee [emoji7]


----------



## anabg

I usually don't touch the work phone on the weekends but I gotta go into work today. [emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## anabg

Left the house with just a cles today.  I guess this is officially an older model now..


----------



## j_87

Tried their cold brew for the first time today.


----------



## Iamminda

j_87 said:


> Tried their cold brew for the first time today.
> 
> View attachment 3802025


How did you like it?  I like it but it's a bit strong (in terms of caffeine) since I prefer decaf.


----------



## j_87

Iamminda said:


> How did you like it?  I like it but it's a bit strong (in terms of caffeine) since I prefer decaf.



I actually liked it - I enjoy stronger coffee in general and don't drink decaf, so I guess that's why.


----------



## Quinni

Enjoying an early morning Vanilla Latte [emoji177][emoji477]️


----------



## KM7029

Quinni said:


> Enjoying an early morning Vanilla Latte [emoji177][emoji477]️
> 
> View attachment 3803311



I think this is one of my favorite luggage tags!!!! Love it!!!


----------



## beth001

Not the best photo, but an Iced [emoji526] Green Tea and a much loved Damier Azur Noe totally say "late August" to me!


----------



## Quinni

KM7029 said:


> I think this is one of my favorite luggage tags!!!! Love it!!!



Thank you!! I love it, too [emoji4]


----------



## beth001

LVintage_LVoe said:


> It's to go for me as I'll be fetching my kids in school. Acai Mixed Berry Youghurt (no whip) with my OM Mono Pochette [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3784529



As a yogini I have struggled with the teachings of not attaching to material goods vs my obsession of LV, but your post just solved it for me. I guess your OM meant Original Monogram, but I'm going to take it as "Ooooooommm!"


----------



## ivyvid

beth001 said:


> As a yogini I have struggled with the teachings of not attaching to material goods vs my obsession of LV, but your post just solved it for me. I guess your OM meant Original Monogram, but I'm going to take it as "Ooooooommm!"



That's funny[emoji38] but I think OM means Old Model[emoji6]


----------



## martinibianca

The Starbucks mermaid actually enjoys my speedy 30 DA.[/ATTACH]


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Patiently waiting for my Starbucks with me earlier today [emoji4] [emoji477]️


----------



## s3raph1nas

People watching in Paris! Having a Cold Brew with almond milk.


----------



## uhpharm01

s3raph1nas said:


> People watching in Paris! Having a Cold Brew with almond milk.
> 
> View attachment 3806131


Awww.  Paris, France.


----------



## Baby_Girl

Starbucks & Cluny BB


----------



## PinkKelly

Today starts the pumpkin spice lattes! Shown here with my bacon egg bites, speedy b 25, Sarah wallet, agenda and gold LV bag charm! Love Fall! ☕️


----------



## Aliluvlv

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 3811639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today starts the pumpkin spice lattes! Shown here with my bacon egg bites, speedy b 25, Sarah wallet, agenda and gold LV bag charm! Love Fall! [emoji477]️


I'm drooling over all of it and I'm vegetarian [emoji1]


----------



## ASL4Allie

Friday night out!


----------



## rosiier

First PSL of the year! 
With my Damier Agenda.


----------



## jessrawr

Not at Starbucks but drinking out of one of my favorite Starbucks mugs


----------



## pearlsnjeans

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 3811639
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Today starts the pumpkin spice lattes! Shown here with my bacon egg bites, speedy b 25, Sarah wallet, agenda and gold LV bag charm! Love Fall! ☕️



Such a lovely composition.  The red lipstick on the lid adds a nice touch!  I love your Speedy in DE!


----------



## Sandy1017

Not at Starbucks but in my car and just left the drive thru!


----------



## Kern23

I have a very sad Starbucks + LV story....... Saturday I went to have my hair highlighted and of course was going to stop at Starbucks first. I got a venti coffee went back to my car and placed it in the cup holder located on my dashboard. I must not have secured the coffee cup all the way in because when I went to brake at the stop sign the coffee cup flew out of the cup holder and landed on my passenger seat all over my first and vintage Speedy 25!  I babied that purse  more than my own children!  The canvas is fine, but the handles, chaps, zipper are ruined.


----------



## Iamminda

Kern23 said:


> I have a very sad Starbucks + LV story....... Saturday I went to have my hair highlighted and of course was going to stop at Starbucks first. I got a venti coffee went back to my car and placed it in the cup holder located on my dashboard. I must not have secured the coffee cup all the way in because when I went to brake at the stop sign the coffee cup flew out of the cup holder and landed on my passenger seat all over my first and vintage Speedy 25!  I babied that purse  more than my own children!  The canvas is fine, but the handles, chaps, zipper are ruined.


So sorry to hear about it -- I hope you can clean it somehow (maybe do a search to see if there is any help/advice).   I had a similar coffee incident but it was with a brand new Balenciaga bag (luckily, it wiped down just fine).  But I was heartbroken when I saw my bag sitting in a pool of coffee on my passenger seat so I understand how you must feel.


----------



## Kern23

Iamminda said:


> So sorry to hear about it -- I hope you can clean it somehow (maybe do a search to see if there is any help/advice).   I had a similar coffee incident but it was with a brand new Balenciaga bag (luckily, it wiped down just fine).  But I was heartbroken when I saw my bag sitting in a pool of coffee on my passenger seat so I understand how you must feel.


Thank you--  yes I am going to look into options for possibly restoring it.


----------



## anabg

I forget to post most of the time because I haven't been able to sit and enjoy my coffee in peace.  Today I am home alone so... [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## anabg




----------



## Missbing

Butter Crossiant and Frap before work.


----------



## guccilover21

Enjoying the weekend with my hubby on wife appreciation day. Speedy 25 and frappuciono.


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Vanilla latte and Eva


----------



## Typhi

Kern23 said:


> I have a very sad Starbucks + LV story....... Saturday I went to have my hair highlighted and of course was going to stop at Starbucks first. I got a venti coffee went back to my car and placed it in the cup holder located on my dashboard. I must not have secured the coffee cup all the way in because when I went to brake at the stop sign the coffee cup flew out of the cup holder and landed on my passenger seat all over my first and vintage Speedy 25!  I babied that purse  more than my own children!  The canvas is fine, but the handles, chaps, zipper are ruined.



Sorry to read about your accident. I would try alcohol free baby wipes. I got dye transfer on my bag from my jeans and I got all the dye out. Maybe try in one area and see.

Good luck.


----------



## sbuxaddict

Had to share my cute new keychain a friend got me for me! Heading to starbucks with my empreinte cles, love the deep embossing on it!


----------



## forever.elise

Hello, friends[emoji112] I have to get used to posting pics of my new Alma BB! I'm a bit obsessed[emoji56]


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3829264
> 
> Hello, friends[emoji112] I have to get used to posting pics of my new Alma BB! I'm a bit obsessed[emoji56]


Hi Elise.  Great to see you post your beautiful Alma on this SB thread (you are missed here).  Glad you are enjoying this beauty!!


----------



## litchi

My little epi wanted a couple of coffees.


----------



## Iamminda

litchi said:


> My little epi wanted a couple of coffees.
> View attachment 3829573


This is so cute!


----------



## litchi

Iamminda said:


> This is so cute!


And has that fabulous leather smell!


----------



## paculina

My Pallas BB and maple pecan latte.


----------



## Chubbs1212

Neverfull Pouch with my PSL cup [emoji477]️[emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## SugarandMochi9

Out on a beautiful day! Taking a break from my usual autumn Starbuck's drink and trying the new Maple Pecan latte. That might be a pumpkin and cream cheese muffin hiding back there.


----------



## Iamminda

SugarandMochi9 said:


> View attachment 3833234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out on a beautiful day! Taking a break from my usual autumn Starbuck's drink and trying the new Maple Pecan latte. That might be a pumpkin and cream cheese muffin hiding back there.


I would love to try a maple pecan latte.   Your SpeedyB looks so pretty and pristine.


----------



## Aliluvlv

SugarandMochi9 said:


> View attachment 3833234
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Out on a beautiful day! Taking a break from my usual autumn Starbuck's drink and trying the new Maple Pecan latte. That might be a pumpkin and cream cheese muffin hiding back there. [emoji3]


Lol sounds perfect! What did you guys think of the new Maple Pecan Latte? I'm curious but don't like super sweet drinks [emoji4] 


paculina said:


> My Pallas BB and maple pecan latte.
> 
> View attachment 3833074


----------



## Loulouuk




----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol sounds perfect! What did you guys think of the new Maple Pecan Latte? I'm curious but don't like super sweet drinks [emoji4]


I can’t wait to try it and will let you know


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Kern23 said:


> I have a very sad Starbucks + LV story....... Saturday I went to have my hair highlighted and of course was going to stop at Starbucks first. I got a venti coffee went back to my car and placed it in the cup holder located on my dashboard. I must not have secured the coffee cup all the way in because when I went to brake at the stop sign the coffee cup flew out of the cup holder and landed on my passenger seat all over my first and vintage Speedy 25!  I babied that purse  more than my own children!  The canvas is fine, but the handles, chaps, zipper are ruined.



So sorry to hear this.. I have a 20-year old Speedy 25 that's so dear to me and I don't know what I would do it that happens to her. Hope you can still restore the vachetta parts. Good luck dear..


----------



## Pinkjen

Kern23 said:


> I have a very sad Starbucks + LV story....... Saturday I went to have my hair highlighted and of course was going to stop at Starbucks first. I got a venti coffee went back to my car and placed it in the cup holder located on my dashboard. I must not have secured the coffee cup all the way in because when I went to brake at the stop sign the coffee cup flew out of the cup holder and landed on my passenger seat all over my first and vintage Speedy 25!  I babied that purse  more than my own children!  The canvas is fine, but the handles, chaps, zipper are ruined.


Oh no! Crushing do you have photos? I'm sure there is something that could be done. That's what everyone is here for


----------



## Pinkjen

My super vintage speedy with the coolest Starbucks cup for Fall (the $2 reusable ones)  She's an oldie but my favorite in my collection. I can't quite pinpoint her exact date but I'm thinking pre 1969.


----------



## Pinkjen

Missbing said:


> Butter Crossiant and Frap before work.
> 
> View attachment 3826425


Forgive me, I'm more into vintage, but what is this divine bag called??


----------



## Starbux32

Pinkjen said:


> My super vintage speedy with the coolest Starbucks cup for Fall (the $2 reusable ones)  She's an oldie but my favorite in my collection. I can't quite pinpoint her exact date but I'm thinking pre 1969.


Omg, it looks so great! I'm amazed...when you said super vintage I was expecting no earlier than the 1980's. I'm a little more than a year into collecting LV so this is so impressive to see your bag.


----------



## luckybunny

Pinkjen said:


> Forgive me, I'm more into vintage, but what is this divine bag called??


Pochette metis


----------



## Missbing

Pinkjen said:


> Forgive me, I'm more into vintage, but what is this divine bag called??


It’s the Pochette Metis in Monogram.  One of my favorite bags.


----------



## Baby_Girl

Empreinte PM and Shawl with Starbucks today


----------



## italianlolita

Pinkjen said:


> My super vintage speedy with the coolest Starbucks cup for Fall (the $2 reusable ones)  She's an oldie but my favorite in my collection. I can't quite pinpoint her exact date but I'm thinking pre 1969.



I am in love!!! I never saw a pre 1980 speedy


----------



## 4purse

Denverite said:


> Not Starbucks, but at our favorite little cafe with Whidbey Island Coffee and Tahiti Mini Pochette
> View attachment 3773199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/


----------



## italianlolita

A coffee from my favorite coffeehouse!! I am waiting for my train with damier ebene speedy 25


----------



## Pinkjen

italianlolita said:


> I am in love!!! I never saw a pre 1980 speedy


I wish there was more information out there so I could date it accurately. It has all brass hardware. Unfortunately I had to replace the zipper recently (airport security got a little rough with her  the only "code" on the inside is SD. But I think it's pretty indestructible.


----------



## bccgal

Enjoying a little breakfast with my little Poo Bear before dropping off my honey for work.  He loves the punkin cream cheese muffin but can't have any of my maple pecan latte.  . The maple pecan Frappuccino is great too. Fall is my favorite season. Now if it would just cool off here.


----------



## j_87

Happy National Coffee Day (and Friday)!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Eva and I started the weekend off right with a delic breakfast and caffe latte at my second favorite coffee place. [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  I tried the maple pecan latte today.  Not bad.  There was a litte maple-y taste in the beginning (maybe due to the maple flavored topping).   Then the rest of the drink was very mild until the last sip when it was very maple-y, pecan-y sweet.  Maybe I was supposed to stir it (to distribute the sweetness) before drinking? Anyways, wishing you all a Terrific Tuesday.


----------



## Aoifs

Maple pecan latte & speedy b 30 DE on a lovely autumn day! [emoji262] my fav time of year!


----------



## didiwrites

Pumpkin spice latte and blueberry cheesecake [emoji4]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Breakfast at Starbucks with my "little sister", 20-year old Speedy 25 [emoji4]


----------



## prof ash

Weekend LV & Maple Pecan Latte sans work because just found out I passed my PhD exams!! Victory relaxing Starbucks day instead of work day [emoji1316][emoji1316]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Rainy day pick-me-up...


----------



## Iamminda

prof ash said:


> Weekend LV & Maple Pecan Latte sans work because just found out I passed my PhD exams!! Victory relaxing Starbucks day instead of work day [emoji1316][emoji1316]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846098


Congrats on passing your exams — definitely enjoy this weekend and celebrate.


----------



## Iamminda

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Rainy day pick-me-up...
> 
> View attachment 3846106


This color is so pretty!  And your drink so yummy!


----------



## prof ash

Iamminda said:


> Congrats on passing your exams — definitely enjoy this weekend and celebrate.


Thank you so much!! Absolutely celebrating and relaxing


----------



## prof ash

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Breakfast at Starbucks with my "little sister", 20-year old Speedy 25 [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3844693



Those knit handle covers are sooo cute!!


----------



## balen.girl

While waiting for my daughter.. [emoji178]


----------



## Pinksweater

prof ash said:


> Weekend LV & Maple Pecan Latte sans work because just found out I passed my PhD exams!! Victory relaxing Starbucks day instead of work day [emoji1316][emoji1316]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3846098


Congrats!! That's an amazing accomplishment.


----------



## prof ash

Pinksweater said:


> Congrats!! That's an amazing accomplishment.



Thank you so much!!


----------



## paculina

Having a light lunch with my epi pochette!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

prof ash said:


> Those knit handle covers are sooo cute!!



Congratulations prof ash! [emoji4] And thank you; my friend made it for me [emoji4]


----------



## ASL4Allie

#PSL season


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Trying a Maple Pecan Latte for the first time. I must admit it was not my favorite. I am a huge SB fan, but ever since coming back from Australia, I find SB coffee to be lackluster. You Australians are so lucky to have amazing coffee!!!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Grabbing a drink for my husband and myself and our 11 year old wanted to try the sour gummies. [emoji4]


----------



## pmburk

Looping GM and a new purchase with trenta strawberry green tea on Friday.


----------



## anabg

Iced Chai latte and chocolate croissant


----------



## tadhana

Slice of caramelized apple pound cake + maple pecan latte. The tall size makes my Flandrin look ginormous.  Hubby took the shot and had to include his baby (blue viper). [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

shellan310 said:


> Slice of caramelized apple pound cake + maple pecan latte. The tall size makes my Flandrin look ginormous.  Hubby took the shot and had to include his baby (blue viper). [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3852986


Lol can't say I blame him - that's a sweet car! [emoji7]


----------



## Baby_Girl

Peach Green Tea Lemonade & Favorite MM Azur today


----------



## MarraC

New caramelised pecan latte and Atlantis while waiting for my friend in selfridges London 

View attachment 3853629


----------



## MarraC

From some reason the pic didn’t load.


----------



## Aliluvlv

MarraC said:


> From some reason the pic didn’t load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855313


Wow, what a happy gorgeous color! [emoji7]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Not Starbucks, this morning I'm on the opposite side of town. The coffee was horrible but my favorite SLG's made me happy anyway.


----------



## merekat703




----------



## Abbyderr

forever.elise said:


> So, I'm just sitting here waiting for a friend to come meet me for a coffee, and I thought I would make a photo thread for your LV at Starbucks. A lot of TPF members are daily regulars here, so why not snap your LV, too!
> 
> Here is my Favorite MM with my coveted Blonde Roast!
> View attachment 3242099


Can't wait to do that with all my bags. My ig is skowly becoming a thread of all my beautiful things.


----------



## merekat703




----------



## Aoifs

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3862437



The patina is perfect!


----------



## vivian518

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Breakfast at Starbucks with my "little sister", 20-year old Speedy 25 [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3844693



Wow, she still looks wonderful! My speedy is 11 years now and is also still going strong.


----------



## snibor

merekat703 said:


> View attachment 3863290



Nails and bag are perfect!


----------



## Anemv

s3raph1nas said:


> Exam period = Starbucks addiction. Send help!
> View attachment 3713596



I was just woundering about the colour of your agenda? What is the name of it? I just bought the long beach in the taupe colour, and now I’m only waiting for it[emoji7]


----------



## KCeboKing

Abbyderr said:


> Can't wait to do that with all my bags. My ig is skowly becoming a thread of all my beautiful things.



What is your IG? I like to look at beautiful things!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## Pinksweater

The vanilla bean frap with Carmel drizzle is my new fave.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Anemv said:


> I was just woundering about the colour of your agenda? What is the name of it? I just bought the long beach in the taupe colour, and now I’m only waiting for it[emoji7]


It's actually the French Purse wallet! The color is Noisette, which I believe has been discontinued. Both my Noisette pieces are preloved.


----------



## prof ash

Tried the iced pumpkin spiced latte...liked it, but I prefer the hot one! [emoji262][emoji260]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Today was a very good day![emoji523]


----------



## Addict2Labels

trying the new vamp frap [emoji4]


----------



## raspberrypink

I'm a little obsessed with the Christmas drinks.... toffee nut crunch latte is my favourite! And the Christmas bearista keychain.... cute!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

vivian518 said:


> Wow, she still looks wonderful! My speedy is 11 years now and is also still going strong.



Thanks vivian! [emoji4] Aren't our Speedies amazing despite their age? I just baby mine a little when it comes to her handles thus the crochet handle cover. I don't want it to get dirty. I live in a humid country and sweat is not our friend, IYKWIM [emoji6]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

I didn't bring a LV with me that day but another canvas bag with leather trim, my vintage Celine. I tried Franken Frappe (I usually order hot drinks) and surprisingly liked it. Will bring with me Ms Little Pochette next time. She was a bit jealous! Lol! [emoji6]


----------



## lovelyloey

My monogram noe B.B. out with me on a peppermint mocha frap and shopping run. Christmas drinks out in my part of the world!


----------



## TracyLoveCats

Monday coffee to sip on while keeping writing my draft~


Glazing on my wallet actually match the edge of my computer, so glad!


----------



## paula3boys

Addict2Labels said:


> View attachment 3865062
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trying the new vamp frap [emoji4]





LVintage_LVoe said:


> View attachment 3865157
> 
> 
> I didn't bring a LV with me that day but another canvas bag with leather trim, my vintage Celine. I tried Franken Frappe (I usually order hot drinks) and surprisingly liked it. Will bring with me Ms Little Pochette next time. She was a bit jealous! Lol! [emoji6]



What is in vamp and franken fraps? I’ve only seen zombie brains!


----------



## Sibelle

My first PSL this year & Adele wallet


----------



## Addict2Labels

paula3boys said:


> What is in vamp and franken fraps? I’ve only seen zombie brains!



Vamp is chocolate and strawberry frap. It’s so good but one of those that I’d probably cover my eyes for the nutrition facts. It’s a nice treat on cheat days [emoji4]


----------



## paula3boys

Addict2Labels said:


> Vamp is chocolate and strawberry frap. It’s so good but one of those that I’d probably cover my eyes for the nutrition facts. It’s a nice treat on cheat days [emoji4]


That sounds better than the zombie brains one! I may have to share one with my son


----------



## bccgal

paula3boys said:


> That sounds better than the zombie brains one! I may have to share one with my son


Hi. Definitely sounds better. I tried the zombie one and it was like a caramel apple but the aftertaste was kind of weird.  I didn't know they had a chocolate I would have tried the vamp one.


----------



## paula3boys

LVintage_LVoe said:


> View attachment 3865157
> 
> 
> I didn't bring a LV with me that day but another canvas bag with leather trim, my vintage Celine. I tried Franken Frappe (I usually order hot drinks) and surprisingly liked it. Will bring with me Ms Little Pochette next time. She was a bit jealous! Lol! [emoji6]





Addict2Labels said:


> Vamp is chocolate and strawberry frap. It’s so good but one of those that I’d probably cover my eyes for the nutrition facts. It’s a nice treat on cheat days [emoji4]



My locations don't even have the Vamp or Franken frappes! I tried a couple places and nada


----------



## bccgal

paula3boys said:


> My locations don't even have the Vamp or Franken frappes! I tried a couple places and nada


I didn't see it at mine either.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

paula3boys said:


> What is in vamp and franken fraps? I’ve only seen zombie brains!



Hi Paula!  Here's from an article I saw online about our Franken Frappe here. 

"Inspired by Frankenstein’s zombie-like appearance, the Starbucks Philippines Franken Frappuccino is a dark chocolate mocha frappuccino based drink topped with matcha whipped cream sprinkled with cocoa powder. But wait, we’re not done. At the bottom of the drink is a spoonful of Frankie’s guts that we occasionally refer to in the 21st century as “chocolate pudding”."

Here's the full article if you want to know the "verdict" of the writer [emoji4]

http://life.typist.ph/starbucks-franken-frappuccino-philippines-taste-review/


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

paula3boys said:


> My locations don't even have the Vamp or Franken frappes! I tried a couple places and nada



I also tried asking the drinks some of the ladies had here and we don't have it either. I think the releases depend on our location. We don't get the same drinks.


----------



## paula3boys

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Hi Paula!  Here's from an article I saw online about our Franken Frappe here.
> "Inspired by Frankenstein’s zombie-like appearance, the Starbucks Philippines Franken Frappuccino is a dark chocolate mocha frappuccino based drink topped with matcha whipped cream sprinkled with cocoa powder. But wait, we’re not done. At the bottom of the drink is a spoonful of Frankie’s guts that we occasionally refer to in the 21st century as “chocolate pudding”."
> Here's the full article if you want to know the "verdict" of the writer [emoji4]
> http://life.typist.ph/starbucks-franken-frappuccino-philippines-taste-review/


Thank you! That is interesting. I wonder who comes up with these drinks lol



LVintage_LVoe said:


> I also tried asking the drinks some of the ladies had here and we don't have it either. I think the releases depend on our location. We don't get the same drinks.


That is too bad


----------



## Pinkie*

lovelyloey said:


> My monogram noe B.B. out with me on a peppermint mocha frap and shopping run. Christmas drinks out in my part of the world!
> 
> View attachment 3865210


Love your bag


----------



## Cj729

Such a great idea


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

My mini waiting with me for my drink [emoji4]


----------



## Aliluvlv

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3870024
> 
> 
> My mini waiting with me for my drink [emoji4]


Beautiful! Love your goyard too!


----------



## anabg

Gotta clean out that cles. It's looking pretty chunky.   Chai latte and a breakfast sandwich. Heading into work for a couple of hours.


----------



## martinibianca

Starbucks Munich Central Station on the run with my favourite travel bag, the Speedy b 35 DE.


----------



## Pinksweater

Mono/ fuchsia 6 key holder and a grande vanilla  bean frap with carmel drizzle.


----------



## Maxie25

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Today was a very good day![emoji523]
> 
> View attachment 3864756



Wallet twins!!  Love this print!


----------



## TracyLoveCats

Pumpkin spice chai with a pumpkin loaf~ and my wallet which I had for 10 days and I still love it dearly~
View attachment 3874382


----------



## Annabel Lee

I don't have a Starbucks very convenient to me, so I don't usually get to participate, but I couldn't resist the red cup with my red bag today!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Wellll, since I had to run into Target to grab something anyway... [emoji16]


----------



## Pinksweater

I love the blue accent.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Annabel Lee said:


> View attachment 3874395
> 
> I don't have a Starbucks very convenient to me, so I don't usually get to participate, but I couldn't resist the red cup with my red bag today!


So gorgeous!


----------



## inard1

MarraC said:


> From some reason the pic didn’t load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3855313



Your Atlantis is beyond gorgeous and a head turner! You are so lucky to own such a unique piece!


----------



## inard1

Annabel Lee said:


> View attachment 3874395
> 
> I don't have a Starbucks very convenient to me, so I don't usually get to participate, but I couldn't resist the red cup with my red bag today!


Stunning color!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Annabel Lee said:


> View attachment 3874395
> 
> I don't have a Starbucks very convenient to me, so I don't usually get to participate, but I couldn't resist the red cup with my red bag today!



It doesn't have to be Starbucks. With handbags that beautiful no one would notice the drink[emoji173]️


----------



## Annabel Lee

inard1 said:


> Stunning color!





HandbagDiva354 said:


> It doesn't have to be Starbucks. With handbags that beautiful no one would notice the drink[emoji173]️



Thank you!


----------



## camalie

Holiday drinks before the snow started


----------



## MarraC

inard1 said:


> Your Atlantis is beyond gorgeous and a head turner! You are so lucky to own such a unique piece!



Thank you so much. I do love this bag and love taking it out. [emoji177]


----------



## Chubbs1212

My new Rose Starbucks Cold Cup & my NF [emoji5]


----------



## litchi

A quick cappuccino


----------



## litchi

PinkInTheBlue said:


> View attachment 3874629
> 
> 
> Wellll, since I had to run into Target to grab something anyway... [emoji16]


I love this blue stripe on your Mon Monogram!


----------



## Pink Chanel Frosting

litchi said:


> A quick cappuccino
> View attachment 3877949



What is this beautiful piece?


----------



## litchi

Pink Chanel Frosting said:


> What is this beautiful piece?


 Hi, it's my pochette from the LV Cruise 2017 Race collection.


----------



## greeneyedprincess

camalie said:


> Holiday drinks before the snow started
> View attachment 3875492



 Cup twins! I thought these cups were only being used this early, in India, Happy Holidays indeed!


----------



## Chiichan

When your cup and wallet are staring at you. Lol


----------



## Sandy1017

Just left the drive thru!!!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Taken in Starbucks from our recent impromptu vacation to Vienna:


----------



## Sibelle

Had to take a picture of this mug pyramid & Speedy


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday everyone
> View attachment 3864480


Loving all your pics! I just realized that every bag and Starbucks photos I have are with my Gucci


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> Loving all your pics! I just realized that every bag and Starbucks photos I have are with my Gucci


You're so sweet! *hugs* 
I love to see brand mixing as well. It's wonderful to see the beauty of LV enhancing other brands and vice versa.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

After getting my kids' report cards (one is ranked Top 1 and the other is Top 5 this 2nd periodicals), mommy is treating herself to bagel bites and toffee nut latte for breakfast [emoji7] and planning the day ahead with the agenda PM [emoji4]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday on this frosty Fall day


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LVintage_LVoe said:


> After getting my kids' report cards (one is ranked Top 1 and the other is Top 5 this 2nd periodicals), mommy is treating herself to bagel bites and toffee nut latte for breakfast [emoji7] and planning the day ahead with the agenda PM [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3882938


Your cute little charm inspired me to rock my newest top, for the love of all things mythical and magical


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Your cute little charm inspired me to rock my newest top, for the love of all things mythical and magical



Aawww, thanks! [emoji4] Hurray for unicorns and all things mythical and magical! [emoji323] Love your top, your braided hair and your nice pochette (what's the official name? iydm) btw! [emoji7]


----------



## fifteenminutestoflawless

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3883368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Saturday on this frosty Fall day


I love your wallet!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Aawww, thanks! [emoji4] Hurray for unicorns and all things mythical and magical! [emoji323] Love your top, your braided hair and your nice pochette (what's the official name? iydm) btw! [emoji7]


Thank you! It's the pochette that came with my World Tour Neverfull



fifteenminutestoflawless said:


> I love your wallet!


Thank you and kudos to your latest pics. I love your style


----------



## viclou67

Taking a break from shopping with my Kiragami pochette.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Not necessarily at Starbucks but at my go-to food court grabbing some lunch and a refreshing[emoji484] My versatile pochette accessoroies, Victorine and mono key cles


----------



## camalie

Starbucks was packed so a quick Latte from Tim’s. My store still isn’t using the cute holiday cups yet


----------



## litchi

Chiichan said:


> When your cup and wallet are staring at you. Lol
> 
> View attachment 3880719


LOL  You're my cup-and-zcp twin!


----------



## litchi

Sometimes, all we need is coffee.


----------



## lasvegasann




----------



## Chiichan

litchi said:


> Sometimes, all we need is coffee.
> View attachment 3886221



 Love it!!!


----------



## uhpharm01

litchi said:


> Sometimes, all we need is coffee.
> View attachment 3886221


So Cute!


----------



## cwool

Not a Starbuck's regular but did Pick up a soy chestnut praline latte sans whip for DH after this past weekend's Target run


----------



## Iamminda

Haven’t been to SB in months and was so looking forward to a peppermint mocha but they only offered the white chocolate version this morning.  So that's what I had.  Pretty good (just a tad sweeter than the milk chocolate version).   Have a Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate and Happy Thursday to all


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t been to SB in months and was so looking forward to a peppermint mocha but they only offered the white chocolate version this morning.  So that's what I had.  Pretty good (just a tad sweeter than the milk chocolate version).   Have a Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate and Happy Thursday to all


LoL love that cup!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Haven’t been to SB in months and was so looking forward to a peppermint mocha but they only offered the white chocolate version this morning.  So that's what I had.  Pretty good (just a tad sweeter than the milk chocolate version).   Have a Happy Thanksgiving to those who celebrate and Happy Thursday to all [emoji2]


Happy Thanksgiving L! Love your message and LV [emoji7] Can't believe they were out of the regular peppermint mocha! [emoji33] That's my go to drink this time of year. Have a great weekend!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Having my usual iced soy latte (with vanilla syrup and an extra shot of coffee)! Enjoying my book on this lovely day


----------



## elinda

Toffee Nut Frappuccino with Speedy 25 empreinte in Marine Rouge, inside Starbucks and again outside to show the beautiful color properly


----------



## Jodiehc90

Me, the other half and my Favorite enjoying an egg nog latte after a visit to the British Musuem this Saturday!


----------



## Loulouuk

elinda said:


> Toffee Nut Frappuccino with Speedy 25 empreinte in Marine Rouge, inside Starbucks and again outside to show the beautiful color properly
> View attachment 3889389
> View attachment 3889391


We are bag twins, however looks like you live in an amazing place!


----------



## j_87

Speedy B's first time to Starbucks since I got her last week! [emoji477]️

Been really enjoying the toasted white chocolate mocha this holiday season, wish they would make it a permanent drink.


----------



## Cas_xx

Ah love this idea  Here is my LV Twice in Noir - love their Christmas cups  xx


----------



## elinda

Loulouuk said:


> We are bag twins, however looks like you live in an amazing place!


I’m in Dubai!
The photo is taken in Riverland, which is part of Dubai Parks and Resorts and their slogan is “experience amazing!” So it’s very fitting that you referred to it as amazing place lol


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Went to run some errands on this rainy Tuesday. I’ve been recovering from a bad bout of the flu so I’m treating myself with a nice cup of green tea latte with coconut milk!

Pictured here with my Empreinte Pont Neuf compact wallet:


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Went to run some errands on this rainy Tuesday. I’ve been recovering from a bad bout of the flu so I’m treating myself with a nice cup of green tea latte with coconut milk!
> 
> Pictured here with my Empreinte Pont Neuf compact wallet:
> 
> View attachment 3891835



Just catching up on this thread — hope you feel better soon.  Your wallet is gorgeous — Black Empreinte is so pretty.


----------



## LVlover1854

Caramel Brûlée Frappuccino, cranberry bliss bar and my vintage LV Compiegne 28.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LVlover1854 said:


> Caramel Brûlée Frappuccino, cranberry bliss bar and my vintage LV Compiegne 28.
> 
> View attachment 3896175


These bars are the best with white chocolate chunks! Yum


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> Just catching up on this thread — hope you feel better soon.  Your wallet is gorgeous — Black Empreinte is so pretty.



Hello @Iamminda! It’s been a while since I saw you post. How are you?

I am fully recovered now, thank you for asking.  I love using my Empreinte wallet. The leather is so tactile and beautiful! I hope to see you post your LVs, soon!


----------



## bakeacookie

At Starbucks with my City Steamer


----------



## themeanreds

Went through the drive thru today. Toasted White Chocolate Mocha - very yummy.


----------



## viclou67

Grabbing a quick coffee on my lunch today. Using my medium kirigami as a wallet while mine is off for repair.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 3900298
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbing a quick coffee on my lunch today. Using my medium kirigami as a wallet while mine is off for repair.


This pouch looks really cute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Here's mine: catching up on work today with 2 essential SLGs


----------



## SDfromND

Until next time Vegas


----------



## marcvan

lovelyloey said:


> My monogram noe B.B. out with me on a peppermint mocha frap and shopping run. Christmas drinks out in my part of the world!
> 
> View attachment 3865210



What a lovely bag! I’m thinking about getting the same one for me. If you don’t mind, how big is the inside? Or how much stuffs could you carry with it? Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

Late afternoon SB run for me and DD — peppermint mocha frap and white chocolate mocha frap!  I let her choose since I couldn’t decide which one I wanted


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Late afternoon SB run for me and DD — peppermint mocha frap and white chocolate mocha frap!  I let her choose since I couldn’t decide which one I wanted


It all looks so delicious and refreshing, mocha frapps and azure cles! Also love your Hamilton soundtrack in the background. Happy almost Friday L! [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> It all looks so delicious and refreshing, mocha frapps and azure cles! Also love your Hamilton soundtrack in the background. Happy almost Friday L! [emoji4]


Thanks A!  I ended up with the Peppermint M Frap — so good.   Yeah, the weekend is almost here.


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Ironic that it’s 30 here and snowing so it’s finally cold enough for my chai tea latte and I don’t even want to leave the house.


----------



## litchi

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3896282
> 
> 
> At Starbucks with my City Steamer


I *LOVE* this blue!


----------



## j_87

Toasted white mocha again (until it's gone). Happy Friday!


----------



## pmburk

Peppermint mocha and... new Neverfull!!


----------



## ajrowe2003

forever.elise said:


> So, I'm just sitting here waiting for a friend to come meet me for a coffee, and I thought I would make a photo thread for your LV at Starbucks. A lot of TPF members are daily regulars here, so why not snap your LV, too!
> 
> Here is my Favorite MM with my coveted Blonde Roast!
> View attachment 3242099


Gorgeous


----------



## TrixyG

LVlover1854 said:


> Caramel Brûlée Frappuccino, cranberry bliss bar and my vintage LV Compiegne 28.
> 
> View attachment 3896175



My favorite Starbucks food! (And glad it's only there a short time every year...) And Your vintage LV is awesome


----------



## TrixyG

New Starbucks just opened at my Target ❤️


----------



## TrixyG

View attachment 3902366

	

		
			
		

		
	
 New Starbucks just opened at my Target ❤️


----------



## kc78clown

Enjoying a Christmas tree peppermint dark mocha frap


----------



## LVlover1854

Brought out my vintage Marly Dragonne - perfect with a passion tea.


----------



## wanderlustx

MarraC said:


> I met my friend in Starbucks in London selfridges. We put them together hoping they would make baby speedies. And no there was no alcohol in our coffee we were just in a silly mood
> 
> View attachment 3242664



Haha, that's super cute. I love your speedy.


----------



## Cocoabean

TrixyG said:


> View attachment 3902366
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Starbucks just opened at my Target ❤️



That red cles is fabulous on there!


----------



## Aliluvlv

kc78clown said:


> Enjoying a Christmas tree peppermint dark mocha frap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902597


Ooohhh nice! How was it?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Monogram Monday! These Creme Brûlée almonds are the best if you haven't tried them yet


----------



## kc78clown

Aliluvlv said:


> Ooohhh nice! How was it?



It was delicious - not too sweet


----------



## ASL4Allie

Got my FREE birthday coffee! Best way to start my morning [emoji173]️


----------



## Sarah03

ASL4Allie said:


> Got my FREE birthday coffee! Best way to start my morning [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3905158
> 
> View attachment 3905160



Happy Birthday!! Enjoy your day!


----------



## candiebear

ASL4Allie said:


> Got my FREE birthday coffee! Best way to start my morning [emoji173]️
> 
> View attachment 3905158
> 
> View attachment 3905160


Happy Birthday! No better way to celebrate than with LV and sbux


----------



## Sarah03

Delightful MM and a Peppermint Hot Cocoa on this freezing cold day.


----------



## pearlsnjeans

With my Pochette Felicie:




The 2 college kids sitting next to me thought I was weird making my Felicie pose with my Starbucks goodies.


----------



## snibor

pearlsnjeans said:


> With my Pochette Felicie:
> 
> View attachment 3906202
> 
> 
> The 2 college kids sitting next to me thought I was weird making my Felicie pose with my Starbucks goodies.



Lol. It does look lovely!


----------



## Aliluvlv

pearlsnjeans said:


> With my Pochette Felicie:
> 
> View attachment 3906202
> 
> 
> The 2 college kids sitting next to me thought I was weird making my Felicie pose with my Starbucks goodies. [emoji38]


Lol! [emoji12]


----------



## Mertsa

Waiting for my after work latte with Rosalie


----------



## anthrosphere

kc78clown said:


> Enjoying a Christmas tree peppermint dark mocha frap
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3902597


Your clutch/wallet is super cute!!


----------



## SapphireGem

pearlsnjeans said:


> With my Pochette Felicie:
> 
> View attachment 3906202
> 
> 
> The 2 college kids sitting next to me thought I was weird making my Felicie pose with my Starbucks goodies.



Tell them that's what cool moms do!!


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> With my Pochette Felicie:
> 
> View attachment 3906202
> 
> 
> The 2 college kids sitting next to me thought I was weird making my Felicie pose with my Starbucks goodies.


Yeah for your beautiful Felicie.  And Boo for nosy college kids (lol).


----------



## pearlsnjeans

snibor said:


> Lol. It does look lovely!


 The Felicie is too cute to just "lay" there, so I had to pose her. 



Aliluvlv said:


> Lol! [emoji12]


It was a fun photoshoot. 



SapphireGem said:


> Tell them that's what cool moms do!!


 I'm sure they would take photos of their cool items, too--I just didn't catch them first!



Iamminda said:


> Yeah for your beautiful Felicie.  And Boo for nosy college kids (lol).



 They don't understand our love for purses and LV~


----------



## absolutpink

Waiting for the mall to open on Saturday


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Quick bite before Star Wars movie, supporting die-hard Sci-Fi friends. Happy Friday everyone


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Quick bite before Star Wars movie, supporting die-hard Sci-Fi friends. Happy Friday everyone
> View attachment 3908572


Beautiful MC.  Enjoy the movie.  I will be seeing it soon (it’s mandatory viewing at my house, lol).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful MC.  Enjoy the movie.  I will be seeing it soon (it’s mandatory viewing at my house, lol).


Thanks @Iamminda! The movie was awesome btw - a very suspenseful plot and the graphics were stunning. I'm sure your family will be surprised by all the twists and turns
Have a fabulous weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

At last, I finally tried their cake pop!!  Yum!!  Have a great week everyone.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> At last, I finally tried their cake pop!!  Yum!!  Have a great week everyone.


Omg this is too cute!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Iamminda said:


> At last, I finally tried their cake pop!!  Yum!!  Have a great week everyone.



This is so adorable! Cute LV slg and cute cake pops~~ I !!


----------



## amstevens714

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 3905943
> 
> Delightful MM and a Peppermint Hot Cocoa on this freezing cold day.



Yum to both


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> At last, I finally tried their cake pop!!  Yum!!  Have a great week everyone.


That's adorable! [emoji7]


----------



## pearlsnjeans

Here with my Félicie nibbling at the wrapper.



Went to Starbucks to redeem my free birthday treat and then my name became “Turkey&Dill”... 
Well it does have a nice ring to it like pearls n’ jeans!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

pearlsnjeans said:


> Here with my Félicie nibbling at the wrapper.
> 
> View attachment 3912253
> 
> Went to Starbucks to redeem my free birthday treat and then my name became “Turkey&Dill”...
> Well it does have a nice ring to it like pearls n’ jeans!


Lol that's hilarious! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## Iamminda

pearlsnjeans said:


> Here with my Félicie nibbling at the wrapper.
> 
> View attachment 3912253
> 
> Went to Starbucks to redeem my free birthday treat and then my name became “Turkey&Dill”...
> Well it does have a nice ring to it like pearls n’ jeans!


Happy Birthday!!!  That is too funny.  I like pearlsnjeans a bit better than turkey&dill


----------



## pearlsnjeans

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol that's hilarious! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!



Thank you so much, @MyBelongs to Louis!    Turkey and Dill sandwich was delicious and I had a good giggle while I ate it. 



Iamminda said:


> Happy Birthday!!!  That is too funny.  I like pearlsnjeans a bit better than turkey&dill



Thank you, @Iamminda! I like pearlsnjeans, too— it’s just that “turkey n dill” is a delicious name for a sandwich.


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Merry Christmas from New Zealand [emoji4]


----------



## Pinkpeony123

SupaUltra_J said:


> Merry Christmas from New Zealand
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913038



Merry Christmas!

What is that delicious looking drink called?


----------



## SupaUltra_J

Pinkpeony123 said:


> Merry Christmas!
> 
> What is that delicious looking drink called?



haha it is indeed very delicious! It's the espresso caramel frappucino no cream on top. It's summer down here in the Pacific and I was on my way to an important meeting so needed the shot plus the chill ^^.  *slurp* *slurp* Starbucks has the best frappucino!


----------



## SeattleLVLover

I'm going to be in Nasau on Sunday and hoping to snap a picture with my new December reveal bag while I'm there!


----------



## daisychainz

Iamminda said:


> At last, I finally tried their cake pop!!  Yum!!  Have a great week everyone.


We are cake pop and cles twins! I have never had them either until today.


----------



## Iamminda

daisychainz said:


> We are cake pop and cles twins! I have never had them either until today.
> View attachment 3913411


Yeah, twinnie


----------



## prof ash

Chestnut Praline Latte then last minute Christmas shopping!


----------



## pearlsnjeans

prof ash said:


> Chestnut Praline Latte then last minute Christmas shopping!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3913522



Adorable collection! Small things makes for a big smile~


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Earlier today: one last Xmas tree frap


----------



## HampsteadLV




----------



## Aliluvlv

pearlsnjeans said:


> Here with my Félicie nibbling at the wrapper.
> 
> View attachment 3912253
> 
> Went to Starbucks to redeem my free birthday treat and then my name became “Turkey&Dill”...
> Well it does have a nice ring to it like pearls n’ jeans! [emoji38]


Omg lol that's the best! Happy belated birthday T&D, aka PnJ [emoji6]


----------



## SeattleLVLover

At the Nassau Starbucks before a day at the Atlantis aquaventure. Toting my Bluetooth earbuds in a vintage LV golf ball case


----------



## anmohl

Matching chair and Speedy B 25 at Starbucks in Amsterdam Central Station.


----------



## purplera1n

Gracefull is out for brekkie today


----------



## musiclover

HampsteadLV said:


> View attachment 3914424


I love this charm on the DE.  I remember the beautiful picture of your DA collection and the Speedy was wearing the charm.  I will have to put it on my list for my own Speedy DE.  It's really gorgeous.


----------



## germanshepard

Alma BB Epi Cyan with Java Chip Frap


----------



## jellenp32

Love that cyan, it's such a happy color


----------



## germanshepard

jellenp32 said:


> Love that cyan, it's such a happy color


Thank you, @jellenp32


----------



## princessqaisara

At Starbucks @ Omotesando, Tokyo on a recent holiday trip, enjoying a cuppa with family [emoji7]


----------



## Highestcloud

With my new LV purchase at Starbucks Amsterdam & a Starbucks Signature Hot Chocolate


----------



## forever.elise

Sick today, too many late night dips in the jacuzzi at the new apartment[emoji22]

Need to get better for New Years! Drinking tea with my Speedy 25. Miss my little buddy!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3919185
> 
> Sick today, too many late night dips in the jacuzzi at the new apartment[emoji22]
> 
> Need to get better for New Years! Drinking tea with my Speedy 25. Miss my little buddy!


Get well soon


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3919185
> 
> Sick today, too many late night dips in the jacuzzi at the new apartment[emoji22]
> 
> Need to get better for New Years! Drinking tea with my Speedy 25. Miss my little buddy!


 Hope you feel better soon


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Python and Louis today. Happy Saturday & Happy New Year


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3919642
> 
> Python and Louis today. Happy Saturday & Happy New Year


Wow what a happy photo! You have a great collection!


----------



## Aliluvlv

My WTNF pochette used for the first time at Target for their post Christmas sale a few days ago. I'm really surprised by how useful this pochette is! Also tried the peppermint mocha frappaccino, delicious! [emoji5]


----------



## mak1203

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3919709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My WTNF pochette used for the first time at Target for their post Christmas sale a few days ago. I'm really surprised by how useful this pochette is! Also tried the peppermint mocha frappaccino, delicious! [emoji5]


LOVE this pic!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 3919709
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My WTNF pochette used for the first time at Target for their post Christmas sale a few days ago. I'm really surprised by how useful this pochette is! Also tried the peppermint mocha frappaccino, delicious! [emoji5]


Yeah for your new WTNF and for peppermint mocha frap!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 3919642
> 
> Python and Louis today. Happy Saturday & Happy New Year


Gorgeous bag and key Cles (love this color).


----------



## forever.elise

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Get well soon





Iamminda said:


> Hope you feel better soon



Thank you, to both of you[emoji8][emoji1317]
I feel better today...[emoji847]


----------



## JVSXOXO

Hit the drive through this evening before dropping a gift off to my niece. Figured I'd need the caffeine to stay up for a late dinner and ringing in the new year with my husband! Happy new year, everyone!


----------



## Nyc72

Hello everyone
Newbie here. I have been lurking for a few months and now a member! I thought i would have my first comment on the reason i found tpf in the first place my love 
Of starbucks and my growing obsession with lv
Thanks for the hours of fun you have all given me since i discovered this website
Hope to start my own threads one day


----------



## snibor

Nyc72 said:


> Hello everyone
> Newbie here. I have been lurking for a few months and now a member! I thought i would have my first comment on the reason i found tpf in the first place my love
> Of starbucks and my growing obsession with lv
> Thanks for the hours of fun you have all given me since i discovered this website
> Hope to start my own threads one day



Welcome!  It’s a fantastic forum filled with great info.


----------



## Nyc72

snibor said:


> Welcome!  It’s a fantastic forum filled with great info.


Thank you
So kind


----------



## germanshepard

While waiting for beverages... I looked after the bag belongs to a friend.


----------



## germanshepard

Another photo with both of our bags together in Starbucks


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

germanshepard said:


> Another photo with both of our bags together in Starbucks


Gorgeous pair... I love seeing LV prints mixing-and-matching like this


----------



## germanshepard

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous pair... I love seeing LV prints mixing-and-matching like this


Thank you, hun.


----------



## cherrifoam

purplera1n said:


> Gracefull is out for brekkie today


love the graceful! so jealous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Missing last week's forecast - it's a frigid -40*C today! Thank goodness for hot coffee in winter!


----------



## viclou67

Quick stop in Starbucks with my new Pochette Metis.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Missing last week's forecast - it's a frigid -40*C today! Thank goodness for hot coffee in winter!
> View attachment 3926132


This color is gorgeous!   If you don’t mind sharing, what is the name of this color?   Also, I can’t even imagine how cold it must be to have temps in the negative range (yikes!) — stay warm .  It makes me think twice about complaining of temps in the positive 40s (lol).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> This color is gorgeous!   If you don’t mind sharing, what is the name of this color?   Also, I can’t even imagine how cold it must be to have temps in the negative range (yikes!) — stay warm .  It makes me think twice about complaining of temps in the positive 40s (lol).


Hey @Iamminda, thanks for the compliment! It's called 'hot pink'. I'm still counting my lucky stars I was able to snatch the last one in stores, here in Canada

I just googled the temp diff.s out of curiosity and it's funny but -40*C is equivalent to -40*F, but 40*F is only 4*C, which is early Spring temps for us. It's a head-scratcher for sure! Have a great weekend, hun


----------



## GGGirl

My hubby took me out for a White Chocolate Mocha this morning.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Back home doing LV stock and admiring how gorgeous 2018's inserts are...


----------



## TrixyG

germanshepard said:


> While waiting for beverages... I looked after the bag belongs to a friend.



Oh, I love this bag!


----------



## TrixyG

Trying out the new blonde espresso in my flat white this morning.


----------



## TraGiv

Speedy B 30 and Venti Chai Latte


----------



## forever.elise

Feeling old school classic today[emoji4]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## s3raph1nas

Cold brew with almond milk and vanilla syrup for the road trip!


----------



## musiclover

GGGirl said:


> My hubby took me out for a White Chocolate Mocha this morning.
> View attachment 3927057


Speedy and Starbucks...perfect pair!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Back home doing LV stock and admiring how gorgeous 2018's inserts are...
> View attachment 3932343


I love your pen...is this Swarovski?


----------



## musiclover

TraGiv said:


> Speedy B 30 and Venti Chai Latte
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932447


I'm loving all the Speedies and Starbucks!  Yours is lovely (we are twins on Speedy) and what a great tote as well!


----------



## musiclover

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 3932777
> 
> Feeling old school classic today[emoji4]


Joyful joyful!  Another Speedy and Starbucks!  Such a great day!

Elise, what size is your classic?  I have the Speedy 30 monogram classic and love her so much.  She's my first Speedy (I have two).


----------



## LVoeletters

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Missing last week's forecast - it's a frigid -40*C today! Thank goodness for hot coffee in winter!
> View attachment 3926132


I LOVE all of the accessories in this picture! Now I am going to rapid fire questions because your taste is awesome. 
Is that a wallet or clutch? How do you like your Canadian goose gloves? Where are the sunglasses from?


----------



## marcvan

My 2 favorite things: bags and Starbucks  I’m a creature of habit, so I always have my iced caramel macchiato with coconut milk and sugar free syrup, half amount of pumps.


----------



## SDfromND

Cinnamon Dolce Latte and traveling light today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> I love your pen...is this Swarovski?


Hey hun, yes it is


LVoeletters said:


> I LOVE all of the accessories in this picture! Now I am going to rapid fire questions because your taste is awesome.
> Is that a wallet or clutch? How do you like your Canadian goose gloves? Where are the sunglasses from?


Thank you, it's the Jeanne wallet in vernis. I love my down mittens - they're the best for our winters! Warm & waterproof. And my reflective shades are Qu'ay but there's a better close up in them in 'What's in my bag' thread. I love the frame's marble detailing


----------



## risinghue

forever.elise said:


> So, I'm just sitting here waiting for a friend to come meet me for a coffee, and I thought I would make a photo thread for your LV at Starbucks. A lot of TPF members are daily regulars here, so why not snap your LV, too!
> 
> Here is my Favorite MM with my coveted Blonde Roast!
> View attachment 3242099



Love it


----------



## Vevy

Sharing a spicy chorizo sandwich and a white chocolate mocha with my LV babies [emoji896][emoji477][emoji162][emoji3]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hey hun, yes it is
> 
> Thank you, it's the Jeanne wallet in vernis. I love my down mittens - they're the best for our winters! Warm & waterproof. And my reflective shades are Qu'ay but there's a better close up in them in 'What's in my bag' thread. I love the frame's marble detailing


Thank you!  I love how sparkly your pen is!  I'll need to take a little trip down to Swarovski...


----------



## s3raph1nas

Waiting for my flight!


----------



## Iamminda

First time trying the smoked butterscotch Frap — so good, definitely one of my top 4 Fraps.  Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

You have such a beautiful collection of SLGs, I! I'm drooling...


Iamminda said:


> First time trying the smoked butterscotch Frap — so good, definitely one of my top 4 Fraps.  Have a great weekend everyone


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> You have such a beautiful collection of SLGs, I! I'm drooling...


Thanks kindly V (I especially appreciate it coming from someone who has such a fabulous collection of SLGs and bags )


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Iamminda said:


> First time trying the smoked butterscotch Frap — so good, definitely one of my top 4 Fraps.  Have a great weekend everyone


love it Pomme is such a beautiful color


----------



## Iamminda

tua said:


> love it Pomme is such a beautiful color



Thanks Tua


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Feeling “girly” today... Speedy DE 30 with Flowering Monogram Bag Charm, Coach Turnlock Card Pouch, WHBM Floral Strap, and of course, an Hombre Pink Drink.


----------



## Chubbs1212

Enjoying some coffee [emoji477]️


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First time trying the smoked butterscotch Frap — so good, definitely one of my top 4 Fraps.  Have a great weekend everyone


Beautiful photo L! Both goodies just make me smile. That red color is just gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful photo L! Both goodies just make me smile. That red color is just gorgeous!


Thanks A . Hope you are well and enjoying your beautiful new WTNF.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks A . Hope you are well and enjoying your beautiful new WTNF.


I have been loving it!  We're enjoying football day today. Skol Vikings (even though I'm originally from Philly!) So happy that at least one of my two favorite teams will be in the Superbowl. [emoji4] Happy Sunday L!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> First time trying the smoked butterscotch Frap — so good, definitely one of my top 4 Fraps.  Have a great weekend everyone


Such a beautiful ZCP, I!  I don’t own anything vernis but when I see yours I feel I must go shopping!


----------



## musiclover

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3941071
> 
> 
> Feeling “girly” today... Speedy DE 30 with Flowering Monogram Bag Charm, Coach Turnlock Card Pouch, WHBM Floral Strap, and of course, an Hombre Pink Drink.


I love the mix of all your pretty things!


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> I have been loving it!  We're enjoying football day today. Skol Vikings (even though I'm originally from Philly!) So happy that at least one of my two favorite teams will be in the Superbowl. [emoji4] Happy Sunday L!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3941520


I love looking at your WT NF!...and is that Pusheen the cat?


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> I love looking at your WT NF!...and is that Pusheen the cat?


Lol thank you! Yes I tracked that Pusheen down on Amazon after Sonmi999 posted a pic of hers on her speedy. Pusheen plus Sherlock Holmes... Couldn't resist [emoji12]


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Such a beautiful ZCP, I!  I don’t own anything vernis but when I see yours I feel I must go shopping!


Thanks ML ,  I only feel comfortable doing vernis in SLGs (am a bit hesitant about major color transfer with a vernis bag, lol).


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Lol thank you! Yes I tracked that Pusheen down on Amazon after Sonmi999 posted a pic of hers on her speedy. Pusheen plus Sherlock Holmes... Couldn't resist [emoji12]


Oh my goodness, so cute and more friends of Pusheen!

My colouring book. Haven’t started using it yet but I’m going to start this new hobby.


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> Oh my goodness, so cute and more friends of Pusheen!
> 
> My colouring book. Haven’t started using it yet but I’m going to start this new hobby.
> View attachment 3941804


That is too cute!


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Rainy afternoon but at least it isn’t cold! We don’t know what to do with cold here in the south. [emoji23]


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Ok, so there are no Starbucks here in Rome (currently on vacation here) so this is my “coffee” pic. At the LV store with my little cutie, the ZCP, while purchasing my bag. The wallet was also purchased in Rome. Btw, this city is the most  is beautiful I’ve ever visited!


----------



## kandicenicole

I can’t believe it’s been almost 10 years since my mom got her for me. My first LV bag[emoji7]. Here she is with my iced carmel macchiato. Two of my faves!


----------



## camalie




----------



## Susanne2688

My Beauty and I just got Coffee. I Love this Bag so much.


----------



## mnl

Drinking with my souvenir from LV in Paris


----------



## Aliluvlv

mnl said:


> Drinking with my souvenir from LV in Paris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3948173


Can't wait to see what you got! [emoji1]


----------



## forever.elise

musiclover said:


> Joyful joyful!  Another Speedy and Starbucks!  Such a great day!
> 
> Elise, what size is your classic?  I have the Speedy 30 monogram classic and love her so much.  She's my first Speedy (I have two).



I agree, joyful combo! Hehe. She is a 25! I also have two! My DE is a 30.


----------



## musiclover

forever.elise said:


> I agree, joyful combo! Hehe. She is a 25! I also have two! My DE is a 30.


I looked at your photo again.   I just love sunshine on monogram. It’s so beautiful and your Speedy really glows.  

Twins!  My DE is a 30, too, in the bandolier.  It was a gift to myself to celebrate 30 years of teaching.  I really enjoy carrying this Speedy as well.


----------



## GGGirl

musiclover said:


> I looked at your photo again.   I just love sunshine on monogram. It’s so beautiful and your Speedy really glows.
> 
> Twins!  My DE is a 30, too, in the bandolier.  It was a gift to myself to celebrate 30 years of teaching.  I really enjoy carrying this Speedy as well.


Hi Musiclover,
Congratulations on being an educator for 30 years. You absolutely deserve that Speedy and more. As a retired educator of 33 years I totally get you. But don’t stop rewarding yourself now. Hope you’ll add some slg to go inside your new bag.


----------



## musiclover

GGGirl said:


> Hi Musiclover,
> Congratulations on being an educator for 30 years. You absolutely deserve that Speedy and more. As a retired educator of 33 years I totally get you. But don’t stop rewarding yourself now. Hope you’ll add some slg to go inside your new bag.


Good morning, GGGirl, thank you so much for your kind words.  I can hardly believe I’ve been teaching for 30 years.  The children keep us young at heart, although I’m sure you are enjoying a much deserved retirement!

It was very exciting planning last year to buy my Speedy, and I did get a mini Pochette to match. I’ve got a wish list of a few more things to add, plus I have my eye on my next bag!


----------



## GGGirl

musiclover said:


> Good morning, GGGirl, thank you so much for your kind words.  I can hardly believe I’ve been teaching for 30 years.  The children keep us young at heart, although I’m sure you are enjoying a much deserved retirement!
> 
> It was very exciting planning last year to buy my Speedy, and I did get a mini Pochette to match. I’ve got a wish list of a few more things to add, plus I have my eye on my next bag!


Agree that the children kept us young at heart. I still miss those days.  Looking forward to seeing photos of your new pictures in the future.


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Enjoying a sunny Monday while in Pasadena on business. Wouldn't go on any biz trip without my trusty NF!


----------



## weezer

Decided to take a quick break at Starbucks for lunch hour.
My reliable Zippy with Cles


----------



## kc78clown

Loving using my Montaigne with her new strap


----------



## themeanreds

Hubby brought me a green tea latte before I headed out today to run some errands


----------



## shayna07

Loving the new butterscotch latte [emoji7][emoji7]and fell in love all over again with my 22 year old speedy!


----------



## Sonmi999

My first contribution to this thread! My glorious SC PM with a cute yellow bag charm (I LOVE black+yellow, it’s my favorite color combo!) and a delicious vanilla cold brew


----------



## Sonmi999

shayna07 said:


> Loving the new butterscotch latte [emoji7][emoji7]and fell in love all over again with my 22 year old speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952045


This is one stunning Speedy! I love the color of the patina!


----------



## luvspurses

just have to say this remains my fav thread of all time : )


----------



## shayna07

Sonmi999 said:


> This is one stunning Speedy! I love the color of the patina!



Thank you! The patina is my favorite too!


----------



## OCMomof3

shayna07 said:


> Loving the new butterscotch latte [emoji7][emoji7]and fell in love all over again with my 22 year old speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952045


Just love the patina on your bag!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

With my beautiful Neonoe at the car dealership waiting for my car to be serviced. Oh, and of course, also with my venti extra shot White Chocolate Mocha to keep me awake at this early appointment.


----------



## olivia grace

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 3952650
> 
> 
> With my beautiful Neonoe at the car dealership waiting for my car to be serviced. Oh, and of course, also with my venti extra shot White Chocolate Mocha to keep me awake at this early appointment.



oh my gosh, i'm obsessing over this bag


----------



## melovepurse

Grabbing a Frappuccino with Babylone BB


----------



## Bags_4_life

Sonmi999 said:


> My first contribution to this thread! My glorious SC PM with a cute yellow bag charm (I LOVE black+yellow, it’s my favorite color combo!) and a delicious vanilla cold brew



Gorgeous! I fell in love with the Sc when it was released, my sa put me off buying it saying it was heavy. I still regret it. She was right about so many things, but this still haunts me, lol


----------



## Aliluvlv

Salted caramel mocha half syrups, keeping me warm today at work with MWT NF pouch.  -8°F today in lovely Minneapolis. I'm sure all of our Superbowl guests love it. [emoji12] Happy almost weekend everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Salted caramel mocha half syrups, keeping me warm today at work with MWT NF pouch.  -8°F today in lovely Minneapolis. I'm sure all of our Superbowl guests love it. [emoji12] Happy almost weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954851



Happy Friday A!  I can’t remember if I ever tried this drink before (at least in this hot version) — guess I will have to try it.  I can’t believe your temp (I am rather wimpy and can’t imagine dipping below 30s or so.  Luckily, it is in the mid 70s today (lol) — sending some warmth virtually your way ).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday A!  I can’t remember if I ever tried this drink before (at least in this hot version) — guess I will have to try it.  I can’t believe your temp (I am rather wimpy and can’t imagine dipping below 30s or so.  Luckily, it is in the mid 70s today (lol) — sending some warmth virtually your way ).


Oh wow! Would love to come visit you right about now. Sounds perfect! Yes this drink is really yummy! I highly recommend it, especially with half the syrup so it's not too sweet. [emoji4]


----------



## Sonmi999

Bags_4_life said:


> Gorgeous! I fell in love with the Sc when it was released, my sa put me off buying it saying it was heavy. I still regret it. She was right about so many things, but this still haunts me, lol


It’s a bit heavy, but the weight of the PM is totally manageable  Try to find one on the second hand market, I’ve seen a few in awesome shape! It’s a wonderful bag ❤️


----------



## Bjstew

Aliluvlv said:


> Salted caramel mocha half syrups, keeping me warm today at work with MWT NF pouch.  -8°F today in lovely Minneapolis. I'm sure all of our Superbowl guests love it. [emoji12] Happy almost weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3954851


Love the bag and Gopher!  I also live in Minnesota!  Stay warm and happy weekend!!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Sonmi999 said:


> It’s a bit heavy, but the weight of the PM is totally manageable  Try to find one on the second hand market, I’ve seen a few in awesome shape! It’s a wonderful bag ❤️



I don’t mind working out and getting biceps for the Love of a gorgeous bag. #Beautyispain


----------



## OhKae

My neverfull mm with a Carmel macchiato with the blonde expresso, tbh I hate the blonde expresso but hey I thought I’d try it out  ‍♀️


----------



## Aliluvlv

Bjstew said:


> Love the bag and Gopher!  I also live in Minnesota!  Stay warm and happy weekend!!


Hello neighbor! [emoji112] [emoji1]


----------



## forever.elise

Totally into the Toffee Nut Latte!!!


----------



## SDfromND

Aliluvlv said:


> Hello neighbor! [emoji112] [emoji1]


ND neighbor here...


----------



## italianlolita

shayna07 said:


> Loving the new butterscotch latte [emoji7][emoji7]and fell in love all over again with my 22 year old speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952045



i am in love with your speedy! Wear it in good health!


----------



## Aoifs

Sonmi999 said:


> It’s a bit heavy, but the weight of the PM is totally manageable  Try to find one on the second hand market, I’ve seen a few in awesome shape! It’s a wonderful bag [emoji173]️


Is the SC not still available in stores? My local store had one a few months ago. I looked at it. It was truly amazing - the leather!!


----------



## Sonmi999

Aoifs said:


> Is the SC not still available in stores? My local store had one a few months ago. I looked at it. It was truly amazing - the leather!!


I think it is! My former local store had one a few months ago as well. Now I’m living in a different city and one of my current local stores also has one. I almost bought it, as the color looks so gorgeous (I believe it’s called Galet). However, I’m in Brazil, so I don’t know if it’s available in the US. Anyway, this bag somehow doesn’t hold its value at all, so you can find some very good ones in the preloved market for less than half the price. I’ve recently seen two yellow ones, a turquoise one, an aubergine/maroon one and an off-white one, all with great prices. I felt really tempted by all of them, they’re all very beautiful, but I love my black one the most.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

DH and I capped our Valentine's night off at my fave coffee shop. Ms. Classic Speedy 25 went with us on our date [emoji162] [emoji6]


----------



## Sparklett22

Quick stop.


----------



## Sonmi999

Black Neonoé and I hanging out at Starbucks together  unfortunately my drink tastes kinda crappy today lol


----------



## Iamminda

Sonmi999 said:


> Black Neonoé and I hanging out at Starbucks together  unfortunately my drink tastes kinda crappy today lol


That’s a bummer about your drink .  At least you got to spend a little down time with your gorgeous bag.


----------



## Sonmi999

Iamminda said:


> That’s a bummer about your drink .  At least you got to spend a little down time with your gorgeous bag.


The is the vanilla cold brew, I don't know if this drink exists in the USA -- when I visited USA last december, I couldn't find it on any Starbucks there. But the thing is that I LOVE this drink. I used to live in another city (Rio de Janeiro) and the vanilla cold brew from the Starbucks near my job was super delicious. A few weeks ago I moved to a new city (São Paulo - it's in the nearby state, actually) and the vanilla cold brew from the Starbucks that's across the street from the building where I work is kinda hideous  Fortunately I still work for the same company, so I still go to Rio every now and then. But I realized I have to choose something else to drink while I'm here, lol [emoji23] Glad I could at least spend some quality time with this beautiful bag!


----------



## Starbux32

Chia Latte with Clapton in Noir


----------



## Iamminda

Had to try the Golden Cappuccino (turmeric, honey and ginger) at Peet’s.  Waiting for SB to come out with one (I read that SB did a trial roll out of such a drink in London last fall...).   Have a great rest of the week everyone.


----------



## pmburk

Neverfull MM with my London Fog latte.


----------



## amgRealtor

Chubbs1212 said:


> View attachment 3941190
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoying some coffee [emoji477]️


We are getting a Philz Coffee here. Can’t wait to try!


----------



## peach_cobbler

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3941071
> 
> 
> Feeling “girly” today... Speedy DE 30 with Flowering Monogram Bag Charm, Coach Turnlock Card Pouch, WHBM Floral Strap, and of course, an Hombre Pink Drink.



Love your strap! It goes really well with the DE [emoji813]️[emoji7]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Yummy caramel macchiato kinda day 
Happy Saturday LVlovers!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Chia Latte with Clapton in Noir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3974506


What a cute couple! At first i thought this wss my photo minus the bandeau. I have a Clapton also and i frequent Starbucks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time trying the smoked butterscotch Frap — so good, definitely one of my top 4 Fraps.  Have a great weekend everyone


Love this!!!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> What a cute couple! At first i thought this wss my photo minus the bandeau. I have a Clapton also and i frequent Starbucks.


Awesome!


----------



## pursula

Sonmi999 said:


> My first contribution to this thread! My glorious SC PM with a cute yellow bag charm (I LOVE black+yellow, it’s my favorite color combo!) and a delicious vanilla cold brew


Love this color combo!!! That little bag charm is my spirit animal!


----------



## Suburbachic

Enjoying an iced cinnamon almondmilk macchiato


----------



## ccmj

Still cold enough for caramel apple spice and a nice pastry with my Alma BB.


----------



## Tia Patrice

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 3941071
> 
> 
> Feeling “girly” today... Speedy DE 30 with Flowering Monogram Bag Charm, Coach Turnlock Card Pouch, WHBM Floral Strap, and of course, an Hombre Pink Drink.



I've been looking for that Coach turnlock pouch and can't find it anywhere. Did you purchase yours recently?


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monday.  First time trying the black and white mocha—so good!!!   Note to self: do not look up the fat and sugar content of SB drinks ever again.


----------



## Sonmi999

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday.  First time trying the black and white mocha—so good!!!   Note to self: do not look up the fat and sugar content of SB drinks ever again.


This is exactly what I decided to do about McDonald's! [emoji23] Ignorance is bliss, LOL


----------



## Mrs. D.S.




----------



## j_87

Vanilla Sweet Cream Cold Brew - my new go-to drink. Happy Friday!


----------



## ophousewife

Grabbing a snack while shopping


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

shayna07 said:


> Loving the new butterscotch latte [emoji7][emoji7]and fell in love all over again with my 22 year old speedy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3952045


Loving your vintage baby there! I also have a 21-year old, a Mono Speedy 25. Love her to bits! [emoji8]


----------



## Sonmi999

Yesterday drinking a delicious green tea with lemonade and strawberry


----------



## anabg

I haven't posted in a while.  Butterscotch iced latte with skim milk and my mono mini pochette.


----------



## Bella Blues

Tia Patrice said:


> I've been looking for that Coach turnlock pouch and can't find it anywhere. Did you purchase yours recently?



I'm not the poster but there are several Coach turn lock pouches on eBay right now


----------



## themeanreds

Stopped at the drive thru for a skinny iced mocha ☕️


----------



## maxycd

Out and about with my wallet (forgot the name, it’s a little old and discontinued now!)


----------



## ophousewife

Got mine to go. Had to do the mom thing for the day.


----------



## leechiyong

Had to try the Crystal Ball Frapp today:


----------



## Holleryo

I love all things Peach, so I had to try the Crystal Ball Frappe.

The color of my Sprinkles were Green, so according to Starbucks, I should have good luck coming my way. 

I hope this means my LV Reservations & requests I put in are going to be fulfilled. LOL


----------



## Iamminda

Holleryo said:


> I love all things Peach, so I had to try the Crystal Ball Frappe.
> 
> The color of my Sprinkles were Green, so according to Starbucks, I should have good luck coming my way.
> 
> I hope this means my LV Reservations & requests I put in are going to be fulfilled. LOL



I didn’t know about this new drink until I saw yours and L’s picture above.  I hope I can try it since it’s supposed to be available for 4 days only.  I like peach stuff too,


----------



## Holleryo

Iamminda said:


> I didn’t know about this new drink until I saw yours and L’s picture above.  I hope I can try it since it’s supposed to be available for 4 days only.  I like peach stuff too,



It was alright.  Let me know what you think once you try it. 

To me, it tastes like Peach Rings Candy (I haven't eaten those in years), Milk, and a HINT of Papaya.  (at least I get some kind of background note) 

I did ask for extra Peach flavoring, and I think by adding more, it makes the drink a tad bit sweeter than it's intended to be.


----------



## Miss_Dawn

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monday.  First time trying the black and white mocha—so good!!!   Note to self: do not look up the fat and sugar content of SB drinks ever again.


Hahaha


----------



## Sonmi999

DA Mini Pochette + Pusheen + green tea with lemonade and strawberry ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

My mini pochette  and some essentials all protected!


----------



## amstevens714

Sunshine mama said:


> My mini pochette  and some essentials all protected!



What is this in?


----------



## Sunshine mama

amstevens714 said:


> What is this in?


 Just a clear flap bag!


----------



## amstevens714

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a clear flap bag!



If you don’t mind me asking, who makes it, it’s cute! Especially for stadium events and such that require clear bags


----------



## BAGLADY 3375

Sunshine mama said:


> My mini pochette  and some essentials all protected!


The clear flap bag is so cute!! It would be great for the upcoming Kentucky Derby in May. Zip right through the line. Security there is super tight. They go through your purse like your carrying a WMD.


----------



## Bjstew

Sunshine mama said:


> My mini pochette  and some essentials all protected!


Very cute!  Who makes this?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mini pochette next to my latte early in the morning.


----------



## CaliChic

Had to try it because it was peach flavored


----------



## gabriellebar

My Pochette Metis & starbucks coconut macchiato  Before catching a flight to Barcelona with my friend a few weeks back!


----------



## bag345addict

CaliChic said:


> Had to try it because it was peach flavored
> 
> View attachment 4013236


Which drinks is that?


----------



## Iamminda

bag345addict said:


> Which drinks is that?



Not CaliChic.  But today (Sunday) may be the last day you can try this Crystal Ball Frap.  It launched on Thursday — supposedly available for 4 day only.  I think it is a peach flavored creme based drink with candy gems and sprinkles.  I haven’t had time to try it myself


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Sonmi999

Miss Delightful MM (so slouchy and yummy!), Pusheen and a delicious vanilla cold brew ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

My versatile Clapton at Times Square Starbucks in the morning. It was sprinkling but I was not too worried about my cute work horse! It's an an amazing bag!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

This little cutie is with me on our trip to Japan. A much needed Starbucks break in the Ginza district, Tokyo.


----------



## camalie




----------



## nisaamour




----------



## anabg

Grande iced caramel skinny latte and ham and cheese croissant. Not carrying an LV bag today, but my slgs are always LV.


----------



## kc78clown

mocha cookie crumble frap


----------



## SeattleLVLover

camalie said:


> View attachment 4018463


My Canadian husband approves of this photo!


----------



## Suburbachic

Enjoying a nice day out and a cup of Teavana citrus defender. Definitely a 1 teabag situation. Hoping to alleviate my Spring allergies.


----------



## Bella Blues

Bjstew said:


> Very cute!  Who makes this?



You can find all kinds of clear bags (backpacks, small messenger, etc.) on Amazon .  Search clear bag or stadium bag and they will show up.  They are from different makers/brands and some definitely look like they have better quality than others, just make sure to read the reviews.  I've gotten one for a race because they allow you to wear a clear bag only if you wanna carry power bars or your wallet, etc.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bella Blues said:


> You can find all kinds of clear bags (backpacks, small messenger, etc.) on Amazon .  Search clear bag or stadium bag and they will show up.  They are from different makers/brands and some definitely look like they have better quality than others, just make sure to read the reviews.  I've gotten one for a race because they allow you to wear a clear bag only if you wanna carry power bars or your wallet, etc.


Sorry for the late reply!  Indeed I got mine from Amazon!  But i cut the strap off and used my own strap for comfort.


----------



## Sunshine mama

amstevens714 said:


> If you don’t mind me asking, who makes it, it’s cute! Especially for stadium events and such that require clear bags





Bjstew said:


> Very cute!  Who makes this?





Bella Blues said:


> You can find all kinds of clear bags (backpacks, small messenger, etc.) on Amazon .  Search clear bag or stadium bag and they will show up.  They are from different makers/brands and some definitely look like they have better quality than others, just make sure to read the reviews.  I've gotten one for a race because they allow you to wear a clear bag only if you wanna carry power bars or your wallet, etc.



I don't know who makes this but i got mine from Amazon.  I did cut the strap off and used my own strap though. As Bellla Blues said, get one with good reviews.  I purchased 2 that looked the same but irl one was better than the other and i kept the better one.


----------



## Bjstew

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know who makes this but i got mine from Amazon.  I did cut the strap off and used my own strap though. As Bellla Blues said, get one with good reviews.  I purchased 2 that looked the same but irl one was better than the other and i kept the better one.


Thank you!  This will be so cute for stadium games and things where you can only bring in clear bags!!


----------



## amstevens714

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know who makes this but i got mine from Amazon.  I did cut the strap off and used my own strap though. As Bellla Blues said, get one with good reviews.  I purchased 2 that looked the same but irl one was better than the other and i kept the better one.



I have to say I did go to amazon and couldn’t find any with the same strap and that would be why!  thanks so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bjstew said:


> Thank you!  This will be so cute for stadium games and things where you can only bring in clear bags!!


I got it for that reason too. But when i got it i loved it so much that i use it just because.  And i realized since the bag is clear it sort of becomes the brand you want by putting whatever brand inside.  In case you decide to get one and cut the strap off like i did, i put 2 spring O rings in the holes of the bag and then attached the strap to the O rings.


----------



## Bjstew

Sunshine mama said:


> I got it for that reason too. But when i got it i loved it so much that i use it just because.  And i realized since the bag is clear it sort of becomes the brand you want by putting whatever brand inside.  In case you decide to get one and cut the strap off like i did, i put 2 spring O rings in the holes of the bag and then attached the strap to the O rings.


I can see how it could become a fun bag for that reason too!!  I think I’ll cut the strap off too. The chain one doesn’t look that comfy,  Love everything about yours!  Thank you for your help!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bjstew said:


> I can see how it could become a fun bag for that reason too!!  I think I’ll cut the strap off too. The chain one doesn’t look that comfy,  Love everything about yours!  Thank you for your help!


You're welcome!


----------



## mymeimei02

Trying the Crystal Ball Frappuccino with coconut milk. It’s actually yummy peach flavor. Of course had to bring my Neo Noe along for the ride [emoji4]


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Coffee break.


----------



## Starbux32

At it again with my Chai Latte! This time around rocking one of my favorite bags, the Double V!


----------



## j_87

Vanilla sweet cream cold brew with my cles and disco [emoji177]


----------



## Sarah03

j_87 said:


> View attachment 4025019
> 
> Vanilla sweet cream cold brew with my cles and disco [emoji177]



I love the color of your Disco!


----------



## j_87

Sarah03 said:


> I love the color of your Disco!



Thanks! It’s the perfect shade of hot pink/fuchsia! [emoji5]


----------



## viewwing

mymeimei02 said:


> Trying the Crystal Ball Frappuccino with coconut milk. It’s actually yummy peach flavor. Of course had to bring my Neo Noe along for the ride [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023924


That color for a drink is just crazy!


----------



## Aoifs

mymeimei02 said:


> Trying the Crystal Ball Frappuccino with coconut milk. It’s actually yummy peach flavor. Of course had to bring my Neo Noe along for the ride [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4023924


Hi can I ask which top handle strap you are using on your Noe and if you have a closer pic? It's the one thing I miss about the NeoNoe - an easy to grab top handle. [emoji4]


----------



## mymeimei02

Aoifs said:


> Hi can I ask which top handle strap you are using on your Noe and if you have a closer pic? It's the one thing I miss about the NeoNoe - an easy to grab top handle. [emoji4]







I got a vachetta leather short strap 15” for Mcraft leather on Etsy. It matches and patina like LV but a fraction of the price. I highly recommend it. That was the one thing that bothered me about this Neo Noe. The straps are perfect for the shoulder but too long for top handle. Now I got this it’s perfect. [emoji4]


----------



## Aoifs

mymeimei02 said:


> View attachment 4026054
> View attachment 4026055
> 
> 
> I got a vachetta leather short strap 15” for Mcraft leather on Etsy. It matches and patina like LV but a fraction of the price. I highly recommend it. That was the one thing that bothered me about this Neo Noe. The straps are perfect for the shoulder but too long for top handle. Now I got this it’s perfect. [emoji4]


Thank you! This looks perfect! I am the same - for me the Noe replaced a speedy so the only thing it lacked was the handheld option. [emoji4]


----------



## themeanreds

My afternoon pick-me-up today from the drive thru


----------



## Sunshine mama

Running errands with my coffee and my BB.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Running errands with my coffee and my BB.


Boy did you add the right touch with that luggage tag! So pretty!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Boy did you add the right touch with that luggage tag! So pretty!!!!!


Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Bagologist

Trying that Crystal Ball Frap on this 80 degree day and my favorite spring/summer bag since 2015; turquoise Alma BB.


----------



## Iamminda

Bagologist said:


> Trying that Crystal Ball Frap on this 80 degree day and my favorite spring/summer bag since 2015; turquoise Alma BB.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4031738



This color is stunning!!!  And I didn’t know this drink is still available (thought it was a one weekend offering, lol)


----------



## Bagologist

Iamminda said:


> This color is stunning!!!  And I didn’t know this drink is still available (thought it was a one weekend offering, lol)


Thank you!   I had to ask the Barista to make sure myself.  It tastes like a peach creamsicle to me.  I thought it was good.


----------



## j_87

Vanilla sweet cream cold brew and classic coffee cake today. First time trying the coffee cake and was a little bit underwhelmed, should’ve stuck to my favorite iced lemon pound cake. [emoji12]


----------



## Sunshine mama

j_87 said:


> View attachment 4032439
> 
> 
> Vanilla sweet cream cold brew and classic coffee cake today. First time trying the coffee cake and was a little bit underwhelmed, should’ve stuck to my favorite iced lemon pound cake. [emoji12]


You are making want to run to Starbucks right now!


----------



## j_87

Sunshine mama said:


> You are making want to run to Starbucks right now!



That’s the whole point of this thread though, right? [emoji23][emoji13]


----------



## Sunshine mama

j_87 said:


> That’s the whole point of this thread though, right? [emoji23][emoji13]


Yeah i guess you are right . But for me your particular delights made me especially want to go!


----------



## SweetPandaBear

Happy Friday the 13th!  My older son had a 1 day school break today and we just hung out.  Here is my Salina PM with a Venti iced sweetened black tea. It is my #1 favorite drink and most ordered from Starbucks and is especially refreshing on a warm day like today.


----------



## Sibelle

Chilling with my Alma BB at Starbucks during a shopping trip.


----------



## Emsidee

Not really at Starbucks but at least I got my coffee!


----------



## Purse FanGirl

Cold Foam Cappuccino release today...YUM! TDF (with my six key).


----------



## Shereese90805

Emsidee said:


> Not really at Starbucks but at least I got my coffee!
> View attachment 4037250


LOL!!


----------



## mdcx

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 4038396
> 
> 
> Cold Foam Cappuccino release today...YUM! TDF (with my six key).


That drink looks delicious, and so does your key holder, cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 4038396
> 
> 
> Cold Foam Cappuccino release today...YUM! TDF (with my six key).


Your key holder looks so delicious, like strawberry cream!  And that drink looks and sounds delish! And the top...i've never seen that before.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Not at Starbucks (trying to support local cafés too) but it's my Papillon NM's first time in a coffee shop so the need for a photo op and the need to share this pic [emoji7] 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## j_87

Tried their cake pop today


----------



## Bjstew

j_87 said:


> Tried their cake pop today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039710


My sons favorite thing to get there! Ha


----------



## Iamminda

j_87 said:


> Tried their cake pop today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4039710



Yum!  Haven’t had a cake pop in awhile.  Your Disco is very pretty.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday friends


----------



## SeattleLVLover

First stop of the morning for coffee.


----------



## Fernsmum

My beautiful Twist and favourite Peach Green Tea Lemonade [emoji164][emoji527][emoji522]
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Starbux32

Fernsmum said:


> My beautiful Twist and favourite Peach Green Tea Lemonade [emoji164][emoji527][emoji522]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043984
> View attachment 4043984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


 Your Twist is gorgeous! Haven't had a green tea lemonade in a while, guess I need to get one soon, forgot how good they are!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Another day, another Pike Place pickup


----------



## Fernsmum

Starbux32 said:


> Your Twist is gorgeous! Haven't had a green tea lemonade in a while, guess I need to get one soon, forgot how good they are!


Thank you


----------



## themeanreds

Hit the drive thru before going on a Target run today. Happy Sunday!


----------



## Grande Latte

Wow. You guys are GREAT photographers. Your LV photos make Starbucks look like a million bucks. This is great advertising for Starbucks and it's free!


----------



## Ladan Mrss

May I join the club? 
+ My signature order: White Mocha Frappuccino


----------



## PurpleLilac

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday friends
> View attachment 4042821


What Orange pouch is that?


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Lockme and plain coffee with cream to go.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My Lockme and plain coffee with cream to go.


I love how you get so creative with your bags and I really like the strap that you added with this one! I also watched your YouTube video about adding the strap to the plastic flap bag (which I bought by the way because of your prior post on this thread--didnt even know those existed except for the insanely expensive Chanel versions). This is one of the main reasons I love this forum so much! So much eye candy from all luxury brands, great ideas & information, and Starbucks with LV, can't go wrong there!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> I love how you get so creative with your bags and I really like the strap that you added with this one! I also watched your YouTube video about adding the strap to the plastic flap bag (which I bought by the way because of your prior post on this thread--didnt even know those existed except for the insanely expensive Chanel versions). This is one of the main reasons I love this forum so much! So much eye candy from all luxury brands, great ideas & information, and Starbucks with LV, can't go wrong there!


 Thank you!  Just curious...which strap did you get?


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!  Just curious...which strap did you get?


I havent gotten a strap yet but I bought the clear bag because I loved the way yours looked with the LV items inside so that is actually what I'm carrying now (imitation is the best form of flattery). I think I may change the straps of the clear bag later like you did but I'm kind of nervous about cutting off the current chain, although the quality is not good. When I have more time, I will explore those strap options and take the leap. Thanks for sharing your creativity with us!


----------



## paula3boys

Sonmi999 said:


> Miss Delightful MM (so slouchy and yummy!), Pusheen and a delicious vanilla cold brew [emoji173]️



Where did you get that Pusheen?! So cute!


----------



## Maxie25

SweetPandaBear said:


> Happy Friday the 13th!  My older son had a 1 day school break today and we just hung out.  Here is my Salina PM with a Venti iced sweetened black tea. It is my #1 favorite drink and most ordered from Starbucks and is especially refreshing on a warm day like today.



This looks like Polo Park Mall, right?


----------



## Sonmi999

paula3boys said:


> Where did you get that Pusheen?! So cute!


Thanks, doll! I think I got it at IT'S SUGAR in Manhattan when I visited NYC last December  It was this or maybe Forbidden Planet, also in Manhattan.


----------



## paula3boys

Sonmi999 said:


> Thanks, doll! I think I got it at IT'S SUGAR in Manhattan when I visited NYC last December  It was this or maybe Forbidden Planet, also in Manhattan.


Thanks, that helped me figure out what to look for. I found it at a few places


----------



## SweetPandaBear

Maxie25 said:


> This looks like Polo Park Mall, right?


I was at Arrowhead Towne Center in Glendale, Arizona


----------



## Maxie25

SweetPandaBear said:


> I was at Arrowhead Towne Center in Glendale, Arizona


Ok thanks!  It looks like the same view from the Starbucks at our mall.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

My friend and I sneaked out from our kids' piano lessons and went to Starbucks for a little catching up (as if we don't chat on Messenger every single day [emoji23]). Ordered Tea-ramisu and Pistachio Dome cake (and my friends' drink is free. Thanks to my planner's April voucher promo -- buy 1, take 1 [emoji4]) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my VTR-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeattleLVLover

Pochette Rivette keeping my Venti Latte company.


----------



## themeanreds

I’m back with another refresher, this time venti and lime. Went to the post office to drop off some packages before they closed.


----------



## archmart

SeattleLVLover said:


> View attachment 4051019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pochette Rivette keeping my Venti Latte company.


Love this bag!


----------



## miumiu2046

SeattleLVLover said:


> View attachment 4051019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pochette Rivette keeping my Venti Latte company.



When was this released? Very nice bag!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Planning a much needed and overdue return trip to Orlando for some fun in a few weeks.  Can't wait!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Planning a much needed and overdue return trip to Orlando for some fun in a few weeks.  Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054271


How exciting! I love seeing your World Tour, A. Beautiful bag


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How exciting! I love seeing your World Tour, A. Beautiful bag[emoji813]


Thank you! I'm trying not to think too much about what bag to get next (alma bb perhaps [emoji57] ) and just enjoy what I have at the moment. Not easy. [emoji6]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Planning a much needed and overdue return trip to Orlando for some fun in a few weeks.  Can't wait!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4054271



Yeah for vacation planning — have fun in Orlando (say hi to H Potter for me, lol).  You must be really busy at work (I think I remember from this time last year).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Yeah for vacation planning — have fun in Orlando (say hi to H Potter for me, lol).  You must be really busy at work (I think I remember from this time last year).


Thanks so much L! Wow what a great memory you have. Yes, once the big banquet and commencement events are over next week I'll be able to get into vacation mode and I plan to thoroughly enjoy HP and some drinks by the pool.  [emoji57]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Thanks so much L! Wow what a great memory you have. Yes, once the big banquet and commencement events are over next week I'll be able to get into vacation mode and I plan to thoroughly enjoy HP and some drinks by the pool.  [emoji57]



I thought I remember a commencement table pic you posted before.  I have a selective memory (only remember fun stuff about my TPF friends but can’t remember to exercise or diet, lol).  Anyways, have a fun trip.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I thought I remember a commencement table pic you posted before.  I have a selective memory (only remember fun stuff about my TPF friends but can’t remember to exercise or diet, lol).  Anyways, have a fun trip.


Lol! [emoji1]  I have that same kind of selective memory!


----------



## j_87

Happy Friday!


----------



## fabuleux

j_87 said:


> Happy Friday!
> 
> View attachment 4056993


Happy Friday indeed!


----------



## Iamminda

First time trying the Triple Mocha Frap — three times better than the regular mocha frap and I am sure it doesn’t have three times the calories, lol.  Happy Saturday everyone.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> First time trying the Triple Mocha Frap — three times better than the regular mocha frap and I am sure it doesn’t have three times the calories, lol.  Happy Saturday everyone.


Ooh..IM, I love this little case!  It's beautiful in these tones of grey and black! (Or is it a muted blue, not grey?)  is it a card or key holder?


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Ooh..IM, I love this little case!  It's beautiful in these tones of grey and black! (Or is it a muted blue, not grey?)  is it a card or key holder?


Thanks ML .  It is grey and black (damier graphite, men’s line, discontinued or OOS).  It is slightly longer than the regular DE cles and it zips all the way down to the side (on the right above) and the key chain part is slightly different (tucked inside now)


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ML .  It is grey and black (damier graphite, men’s line, discontinued or OOS).  It is slightly longer than the regular DE cles and it zips all the way down to the side (on the right above) and the key chain part is slightly different (tucked inside now)


It's lovely and I like how the zipper goes down the side.  That looks very functional to me.  I think some of these Damier graphite pieces would look good in my black handbags! I will have to take a look around...


----------



## j_87

Iamminda said:


> First time trying the Triple Mocha Frap — three times better than the regular mocha frap and I am sure it doesn’t have three times the calories, lol.  Happy Saturday everyone.



Good to know it’s even better than the regular mocha. Can’t wait to try it!


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

What makes it triple?


----------



## Iamminda

AlltheLVPlease said:


> What makes it triple?



Good question, lol.  I didn’t ask the barista.  But just looked it up on the online menu.   The whipped cream is supposedly infused with cold brew, white chocolate mocha and dark caramel.  Then they put some rich dark mocha sauce on/in it.  It is basically an amped up mocha.  Rich and sweet like a dessert drink.


----------



## AlltheLVPlease

Sounds delicious!


----------



## ThuyRollo




----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First time trying the Triple Mocha Frap — three times better than the regular mocha frap and I am sure it doesn’t have three times the calories, lol.  Happy Saturday everyone.


[emoji23] oh that's awesome L! I'll have to try it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ML .  It is grey and black (damier graphite, men’s line, discontinued or OOS).  It is slightly longer than the regular DE cles and it zips all the way down to the side (on the right above) and the key chain part is slightly different (tucked inside now)


I had my eye on this for a long time but never able to get it! I love it!


----------



## jfelt10

Enjoying Starbucks with Zippy!


----------



## j_87

Finally got to try the triple mocha! Really liked it!


----------



## Iamminda

j_87 said:


> Finally got to try the triple mocha! Really liked it!
> 
> View attachment 4061855



Yum!  Isn’t it great that this drink is supposed to be on the permanent menu?  Lol


----------



## Sparklett22

triple mocha frap


----------



## foreverbagslove

It's going to be a busy day today. Must have coffee.... [emoji477]️


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Yay for Happy Hour! First time I’ve taken this one out in a long time. She needs a suntan bad!


----------



## LVCRAZED

Taking it t’easy at sbux! [emoji5][emoji477]️[emoji173]️


----------



## anabg

Trying to take an hr to myself and relax at Starbucks. If only the guy next to me would stop trying to hit on the girl sitting by the window. This Starbucks is always so crowded.  [emoji52].  Anyway, just an unsweetened passion iced tea today.  

I couldn't bring out all the mono items. I didnt want to seem like a weirdo.


----------



## shayna07

Lunch time with my Iced Vanilla Latte and speedy b25 [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> Good question, lol.  I didn’t ask the barista.  But just looked it up on the online menu.   The whipped cream is supposedly infused with cold brew, white chocolate mocha and dark caramel.  Then they put some rich dark mocha sauce on/in it.  It is basically an amped up mocha.  Rich and sweet like a dessert drink.


Yeah Starbucks is much better at dessert drinks than actual coffee. Their real coffee like macchiato and cappuccino and espresso is just terrible compared to most random coffee shops in Europe or even Asia!


----------



## themeanreds

Hit the drive thru today to try the ombré pink drink for the first time. They forgot my lime slice though  Other than that it was actually pretty good. No purse today as I was in a rush, so I used my cles to carry my license and a credit card.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A slightly melted Starbucks_ *Happy Hour *_Ultra Caramel frap


	

		
			
		

		
	
This is 10x's YUMMIER than regular caramel frap! It lives up to the description promise of "delicious to the last drop"


----------



## PuccaNGaru

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A slightly melted Starbucks_ *Happy Hour *_Ultra Caramel frap
> View attachment 4071427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 10x's YUMMIER than regular caramel frap! It lives up to the description promise of "delicious to the last drop"



I love these Happy Hour specials. I regret that I didn't get to a Starbucks today as this was the drink I wanted to try. I'm bummed that they no longer make the Caramel Ribbon Crunch frap as that was my favorite frap drink. Thanks for sharing how delicious it is, I'll def try it next time. Love your pic, by the way!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A slightly melted Starbucks_ *Happy Hour *_Ultra Caramel frap
> View attachment 4071427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is 10x's YUMMIER than regular caramel frap! It lives up to the description promise of "delicious to the last drop"



It may be slightly melted but I bet it was still 100% yummy ,  I want to try this one soon.


----------



## hi8luxe

Not at Starbucks, but this is my favorite place to get coffee or tea when shopping at a certain mall.  The clear purse trend is an awesome way to showcase Louis Vuitton SLGs!  (Although, I do feel you have to be hyper-aware of your surroundings when carrying a clear bag.)


----------



## Iamminda

hi8luxe said:


> View attachment 4071883
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at Starbucks, but this is my favorite place to get coffee or tea when shopping at a certain mall.  The clear purse trend is an awesome way to showcase Louis Vuitton SLGs!  (Although, I do feel you have to be hyper-aware of your surroundings when carrying a clear bag.)



Love Honolulu Coffee (when I had it last summer) and your clear bag.  I want a clear bag too but I feel a bit the same way about it being too transparent (lol) especially with all our premier SLGs and making it too tempting for opportunists (I am probably too cautious, lol).


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sibelle said:


> Chilling with my Alma BB at Starbucks during a shopping trip.
> 
> View attachment 4035593



Your Alma B.B. in Black is so gorgeous! Do you think it would work as an evening bag? I can’t decide whether I want to get the damier ebene or one of the epi leather colors [emoji85]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you! I'm trying not to think too much about what bag to get next (alma bb perhaps [emoji57] ) and just enjoy what I have at the moment. Not easy. [emoji6]



I’m also thinking about getting the Alma B.B. but mainly using it for an evening bag [emoji4]
Would you get it in the prints or epi leather?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

shayna07 said:


> View attachment 4067927
> 
> 
> Lunch time with my Iced Vanilla Latte and speedy b25 [emoji171][emoji171][emoji171]



Do you think the Speedy 25 could be used as an evening bag? I can’t decide whether I want to purchase the speedy 25 or the Alma B.B. as an evening bag


----------



## Aliluvlv

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I’m also thinking about getting the Alma B.B. but mainly using it for an evening bag [emoji4]
> Would you get it in the prints or epi leather?


If I didn't have a speedy b in DE already I'd get the Alma bb in DE, so I'm looking at getting it in epi, which I think also really suits the structure of the bag.  [emoji5] I plan to use it for anything,  casual or dressy. Speedy is more casual in my opinion.


----------



## Sibelle

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Your Alma B.B. in Black is so gorgeous! Do you think it would work as an evening bag? I can’t decide whether I want to get the damier ebene or one of the epi leather colors [emoji85]


Thank you! Yes I think the Alma BB in epi is a perfect evening bag. It looks very chic, especially when handheld. I was also contemplating getting the DE one, but I´m glad I got the black epi. It´s my favorite bag now .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Morning coffee and my baby(bb)!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sibelle said:


> Thank you! Yes I think the Alma BB in epi is a perfect evening bag. It looks very chic, especially when handheld. I was also contemplating getting the DE one, but I´m glad I got the black epi. It´s my favorite bag now .



That’s good to hear that it can be used as an evening bag, I think that the DE is very classy but you’re right about the epi leather plus it’s more fuss free then the DE because it’s just one color and if you get a stain on it god forbid I have a feeling it won’t be a pretty sight. I was looking at the website and they have the monogram vernis leather which is very beautiful but i don’t think the extra cost is worth it for a first time purchase of Alma B.B. maybe later along the line! I was contemplating with getting the speedy 25 and this but I have a feeling that the Alma B.B. would be way more suitable then the speedy 25 in DE


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Aliluvlv said:


> If I didn't have a speedy b in DE already I'd get the Alma bb in DE, so I'm looking at getting it in epi, which I think also really suits the structure of the bag.  [emoji5] I plan to use it for anything,  casual or dressy. Speedy is more casual in my opinion.



I have a speedy b 35 in monogram which was a hard choice because I really wanted the DE but when I was at the store I didn’t find it attractive on the Speedy b 35, I think it looks much more cuter on smaller bags  I think you’re right about the epi leather because it suits the structure of the bag, what color would you get it in? I think I would get it in black or depending what colors they have in the store. I’m not such a big fan of online shopping. Speedy is more casual especially because of the structure of compared to the Alma B.B. so many decisions, too little time! [emoji12]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sunshine mama said:


> Morning coffee and my baby(bb)!



The Alma B.B. in damier ebene looks gorgeous [emoji7] 
Why exactly did you pick the DE over the epi leather? I’ve seen a lot of people with the epi leather in the Alma B.B


----------



## Sunshine mama

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> The Alma B.B. in damier ebene looks gorgeous [emoji7]
> Why exactly did you pick the DE over the epi leather? I’ve seen a lot of people with the epi leather in the Alma B.B


I actually have both. I got the epi noir first and loved it sooo much, especially because it was so under the radar.  Then I was obsessed with the alma bb silhouette in general.  Then I was obsessed with the DE! I love the DE and gold combo, and there is something about the mini size of the alma bb against the large amount of dark brown leather, the DE squares, and the bright yellow gold ratio that made it stunning. They are both wonderful and have completely different personalities imo. But you can't go wrong with either one!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Switched to tea at home today in honor of the royal couple! Cheers! [emoji5]


----------



## Aoifs

Watching the British Royal wedding coverage while waiting to head out for a late lunch. What does everyone think of Megan's dress? I think it's so elegant and unexpectedly understated. Well except for that dramatic train!


----------



## Aliluvlv

After getting up at 4:45 am to watch the wedding, tea isn't cutting it, so it's an iced latte to the rescue.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sunshine mama said:


> I actually have both. I got the epi noir first and loved it sooo much, especially because it was so under the radar.  Then I was obsessed with the alma bb silhouette in general.  Then I was obsessed with the DE! I love the DE and gold combo, and there is something about the mini size of the alma bb against the large amount of dark brown leather, the DE squares, and the bright yellow gold ratio that made it stunning. They are both wonderful and have completely different personalities imo. But you can't go wrong with either one!



You’re so lucky you have both [emoji7]
I think that if I were to buy an Alma bb either in epi leather or DE then I would only purchase one because I like to have different bags in my bag collection. I think the Alma B.B. silhouette is so sophisticated so I can totally see why you were obsessed![emoji12]
The way you described the DE totally won me over, I really think that I should get it in DE because how you’ve described it has persuaded me that the DE is the right choice [emoji4]
I think that if I would get the epi leather I would regret it. I’m not a flashy person but I do like DE subtle Louis Vuitton letters on some of the squares which makes it look very classy without being too much in your face. Do you know what I mean?[emoji4]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Aoifs said:


> Watching the British Royal wedding coverage while waiting to head out for a late lunch. What does everyone think of Megan's dress? I think it's so elegant and unexpectedly understated. Well except for that dramatic train!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4073336



That bag is gorgeous [emoji7]
Is it a speedy 25? [emoji4]
I thought the dress that was designed by Givenchy which is known to be an edgy premiere fashion house has done something unexpected that they aren’t known for. The dress was very modest. I was hoping it was going to be a bit more fairytale like, because Meghan would have looked great with something with a bit more lace. Vera wang and viviene Westwood or Dior would have suited her much better. I don’t think that this Givenchy wedding dress complimented her very well. She has such a beautiful figure and I felt like the dress she wore hid it.


----------



## Aoifs

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> That bag is gorgeous [emoji7]
> Is it a speedy 25? [emoji4]
> I thought the dress that was designed by Givenchy which is known to be an edgy premiere fashion house has done something unexpected that they aren’t known for. The dress was very modest. I was hoping it was going to be a bit more fairytale like, because Meghan would have looked great with something with a bit more lace. Vera wang and viviene Westwood or Dior would have suited her much better. I don’t think that this Givenchy wedding dress complimented her very well. She has such a beautiful figure and I felt like the dress she wore hid it.


It is indeed a speedy 25. And just realised I posted in the Starbucks thread instead of the LV in action thread. Oops!

I think she went with Givenchy because the designer for the house is currently British. That's what they said on UK news. 

I agree it was very modest, I was surprised. I expected something more dramatic. She looked so beautiful though. The tiara she choose was so sparkly in the sun.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Yesterday's action shot with Steamed Americano


----------



## ThuyRollo

Waiting for my Starbucks Double Shots.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Aoifs said:


> It is indeed a speedy 25. And just realised I posted in the Starbucks thread instead of the LV in action thread. Oops!
> 
> I think she went with Givenchy because the designer for the house is currently British. That's what they said on UK news.
> 
> I agree it was very modest, I was surprised. I expected something more dramatic. She looked so beautiful though. The tiara she choose was so sparkly in the sun.



That color is so beautiful on your speedy 25! I’ve been going back and forth whether I want to buy a speedy 25 or Alma B.B. as an evening bag, I really like the damier ebene print on the speedy 25 but I also like the Alma B.B. damier ebene print + the structure of the bag. 
Which do you think would be a suitable evening bag? 

Haha sometimes that happens, but all Starbucks lovers and their Louis Vuitton bags did appreciate you posting that gorgeous bag of yours on this thread!

That makes sense that she went with Givenchy because the designer of the house is currently British! I do agree, I expected something a bit more dramatic but she looked beautiful nonetheless. That tiara was amazing on her and it looked great in photos as well which is always a bonus!


----------



## missconvy

At a local coffee shop. Love using my Amarante cles as a little wallet.


----------



## KristyNikol

At Starbucks, then Central Park!


----------



## Sarah03

My Neverfull and a white chocolate mocha!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

KristyNikol said:


> At Starbucks, then Central Park!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4076343
> View attachment 4076344



Speedy bandolier with the DE is gorgeous, 
I have my Speedy bandolier in 35 in monogram print and I definitely want to get the DE print next but I’m thinking of buying the speedy bandolier in 25 in the DE specially for evening occasions. Do you think it’s appropriate for evening or should I just get it in the same size as my other Speedy?[emoji4]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4077068
> 
> My Neverfull and a white chocolate mocha!



I wanted the light pink interior so badly in the monogram print Neverfull but I couldn’t find it so I bought instead the dark peony pink color that they had at the shop, it’s not the same but I am satisfied [emoji4]
Do you use this as an everyday bag?


----------



## Lucky13Mum

My first outing with my dream purse so I had to take her somewhere that compliments her beaury!!


----------



## Lucky13Mum

Menzies13girl said:


> My first outing with my dream purse so I had to take her somewhere that compliments her beauty!!!


----------



## ophousewife

DE speedy and a caramel macchiato. I surpised myself and have been using this bag for a whole week!


----------



## Aoifs

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> That color is so beautiful on your speedy 25! I’ve been going back and forth whether I want to buy a speedy 25 or Alma B.B. as an evening bag, I really like the damier ebene print on the speedy 25 but I also like the Alma B.B. damier ebene print + the structure of the bag.
> Which do you think would be a suitable evening bag?
> 
> Haha sometimes that happens, but all Starbucks lovers and their Louis Vuitton bags did appreciate you posting that gorgeous bag of yours on this thread!
> 
> That makes sense that she went with Givenchy because the designer of the house is currently British! I do agree, I expected something a bit more dramatic but she looked beautiful nonetheless. That tiara was amazing on her and it looked great in photos as well which is always a bonus!


You're so sweet thank you! This bag is new to me and I am loving it. A lot of people say the empriente speedy OM is very heavy but I'm finding it easier handheld than I did my speedy B 30 which was DE (it was faulty so its gone) not sure why that is. I didn't think I'd end up liking the 25 more then the 30 but I do. The size makes it easier to find things! My opinion is that the alma is stunning in DE and would be more dressy for evening but also appropriate for casual. The speedy is definitely more casual and I didn't like how it wears on the corners. My vote is alma! [emoji4]


----------



## Aoifs

Sorry for being boring and posting this bag again. My poor NeoNoe is getting no use at the moment! [emoji4]

It's a beautiful morning in Dublin. I'm so early for a meeting so I'm grabbing a coffee in a local coffee shop.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

ophousewife said:


> DE speedy and a caramel macchiato. I surpised myself and have been using this bag for a whole week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4077732



I use my Speedy 35 bandolier and I use it all the time, I have the monogram print but I want the DE so badly, I couldn’t decide which one when I was purchasing my Speedy but I really do want the DE, it’s so classy. What size is your speedy? Can you use it as a casual evening bag?[emoji4]
My favorite Starbucks drink is caramel macchiato! I like the iced version better [emoji12]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Menzies13girl said:


> My first outing with my dream purse so I had to take her somewhere that compliments her beaury!!


It looks like the reverse monogram and the drink are the same  color! Both look yummy!


----------



## ophousewife

All my speedy bags are size 30. It just works best for me. I would not use it as my evening bag. It's more an everyday bag but it's hard to use handheld exclusively when I'm with my 4 year old. I prefer bandolier speedies but only 2 of mine are bandolier. I guess I just mix it up sometimes. Lol





cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I use my Speedy 35 bandolier and I use it all the time, I have the monogram print but I want the DE so badly, I couldn’t decide which one when I was purchasing my Speedy but I really do want the DE, it’s so classy. What size is your speedy? Can you use it as a casual evening bag?[emoji4]
> My favorite Starbucks drink is caramel macchiato! I like the iced version better [emoji12]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Aoifs said:


> You're so sweet thank you! This bag is new to me and I am loving it. A lot of people say the empriente speedy OM is very heavy but I'm finding it easier handheld than I did my speedy B 30 which was DE (it was faulty so its gone) not sure why that is. I didn't think I'd end up liking the 25 more then the 30 but I do. The size makes it easier to find things! My opinion is that the alma is stunning in DE and would be more dressy for evening but also appropriate for casual. The speedy is definitely more casual and I didn't like how it wears on the corners. My vote is alma! [emoji4]



A new LV bag always brings joy to LV lovers! 
I didn’t know that people say that about the empriente! It’s different for people what they find “heavy”, my Neverfull GM is considered heavy to others when they see how much things I pack inside but to me it’s not heavy at all!  That’s too bad that you’re Speedy B 30 DE was faulty! Did you return it back to the store?
The 25 size from what I’ve seen in YouTube videos looks very practical and I agree with you i think in the size 25 it’s much easier to find things then in the 30 or 35 unless you want to buy a bag organizer which I don’t want to [emoji23]
You have great point on the Alma! It’s still a hard decision which one to get but the Alma so far is winning [emoji4]


----------



## spattiaccount

Love my cles for a quick Starbucks run.


----------



## KristyNikol

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Speedy bandolier with the DE is gorgeous,
> I have my Speedy bandolier in 35 in monogram print and I definitely want to get the DE print next but I’m thinking of buying the speedy bandolier in 25 in the DE specially for evening occasions. Do you think it’s appropriate for evening or should I just get it in the same size as my other Speedy?[emoji4]



I think the 25 is a great idea, especially for evening. I absolutely love having it in the 35 but having size and canvas print options is always a plus! Do you use your 35 Monogram often? The DE is great because it’s care free, so I use mine as my everyday bag.


----------



## ophousewife

Another day, another speedy. Out of all my bags I seem to rotate through speedies the most.


----------



## Bella Blues

Quick Starbucks run after school pickups. They made a mistake and I ended up with an extra drink. I’ll stick it in the back of my fridge and save it for tomorrow lol


----------



## Sarah03

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I wanted the light pink interior so badly in the monogram print Neverfull but I couldn’t find it so I bought instead the dark peony pink color that they had at the shop, it’s not the same but I am satisfied [emoji4]
> Do you use this as an everyday bag?



I missed this bag in the boutique, too. I happened to find it at a local department store on consignment! 
I do use this as an everyday bag, especially when I need to carry more than normal. I just got through moving to a new state & had to tote some extra stuff around & this bag was perfect for the job!


----------



## Aoifs

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> A new LV bag always brings joy to LV lovers!
> I didn’t know that people say that about the empriente! It’s different for people what they find “heavy”, my Neverfull GM is considered heavy to others when they see how much things I pack inside but to me it’s not heavy at all!  That’s too bad that you’re Speedy B 30 DE was faulty! Did you return it back to the store?
> The 25 size from what I’ve seen in YouTube videos looks very practical and I agree with you i think in the size 25 it’s much easier to find things then in the 30 or 35 unless you want to buy a bag organizer which I don’t want to [emoji23]
> You have great point on the Alma! It’s still a hard decision which one to get but the Alma so far is winning [emoji4]


Yes they exchanged it for me. I got the Neo Noe instead [emoji4]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Aoifs said:


> Yes they exchanged it for me. I got the Neo Noe instead [emoji4]



I saw a woman who had the neo noe in monogram print and it was gorgeous! Does it have a zipper? I’d be worried my things will fall out if there wasn’t a zipper


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

KristyNikol said:


> I think the 25 is a great idea, especially for evening. I absolutely love having it in the 35 but having size and canvas print options is always a plus! Do you use your 35 Monogram often? The DE is great because it’s care free, so I use mine as my everyday bag.



I think you’re right, the 25 is a great idea especially for evening! The more I research about it as an evening bag, the more it makes me believe that it might be a good evening bag [emoji5]
I use my 35 monogram often, I don’t use it as my everyday bag because it’s not big enough so I use my Neverfull GM instead 
but when I travel I usually use it as my carry on, or if I’m going into town during day time then I’ll take it with me, I like having it in the monogram but sometimes the vanchetta is really a pain because I don’t want to treat it, I’m afraid apple guard will permanently stain it so I keep it just the way it is but I get so picky when I get wet spots on it from unexpected rainy weather. Actually I started bringing the dust bag with me in case it rains then I just put it in there and carry it like that depending where I am [emoji23]
If you’re ready to deal with these little things then go ahead and buy in the future the monogram 35 like I have but if you’re not then stick to the DE, it’s such a carefree bag and that’s exactly why I want to get it in that print!


----------



## viclou67

Running errands with my Pochette Metis. I was never a big fan of Frappuccinos until I tried the Ultra Caramel.


----------



## Aoifs

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I saw a woman who had the neo noe in monogram print and it was gorgeous! Does it have a zipper? I’d be worried my things will fall out if there wasn’t a zipper



There is a centre compartment with a zip otherwise it’s open. Items shouldn’t fall out as it doesn’t tip over easily. [emoji5]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Aoifs said:


> There is a centre compartment with a zip otherwise it’s open. Items shouldn’t fall out as it doesn’t tip over easily. [emoji5]



Sounds reasonable, I will definitely keep that in mind [emoji4]


----------



## mak1203

viclou67 said:


> Running errands with my Pochette Metis. I was never a big fan of Frappuccinos until I tried the Ultra Caramel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4080615


The colors coordinate very well and yum!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Almond croissant with coffee and my new Clapton Backpack.


----------



## spattiaccount

Fernsmum said:


> My beautiful Twist and favourite Peach Green Tea Lemonade [emoji164][emoji527][emoji522]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4043984
> View attachment 4043984
> 
> 
> Which twist bag is this?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Almond croissant with coffee and my new Clapton Backpack.



The more I see this bag, the more I like it.  Congrats on this beauty.   And that almond croissant looks so yummy,


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> The more I see this bag, the more I like it.  Congrats on this beauty.   And that almond croissant looks so yummy,


Thank you sweet IM! This was one of those zero thinking purchases!


----------



## Fernsmum

English Breakfast tea with my Bond Street waiting for my homeward train journey ☕️


----------



## MarraC

Fernsmum said:


> English Breakfast tea with my Bond Street waiting for my homeward train journey [emoji477]️



Lovely bag. My neo noe has only been out once due to the horrible weather. Typical.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Almond croissant with coffee and my new Clapton Backpack.


Gorgeous! Congratulations [emoji7]


----------



## Fernsmum

MarraC said:


> Lovely bag. My neo noe has only been out once due to the horrible weather. Typical.


Thanks  she is relatively care free and so great as can be hand held or cross - body - great travel bag !
Hoping to take my Speedy out on Saturday but will depend on the weather


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous! Congratulations [emoji7]


 Thank you so much!!!


----------



## LovingLV81

My 6 key [emoji360] holder . Works in a pinch . [emoji7]


----------



## Whereami

ccmj said:


> Still cold enough for caramel apple spice and a nice pastry with my Alma BB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3997541


 This bag is so cute.


----------



## Starbux32

Chai tea latte with the clear flap purse with the LV slg's inside inspired look that I copied from Sunshine Mama


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Chai tea latte with the clear flap purse with the LV slg's inside inspired look that I copied from Sunshine Mama
> View attachment 4090964


Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks awesome!!!


Thanks!


----------



## themeanreds

I had no time to hit the drive thru today, so I took some Cafe Bustelo Cool in my Starbucks cup.


----------



## Starbux32

At it again with my favorite drink (chai latte) and a bag (Triangle Softy) from my favorite designer brand (LV of course)!


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4092257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it again with my favorite drink (chai latte) and a bag (Triangle Softy) from my favorite designer brand (LV of course)!



Love that bag


----------



## Starbux32

sfgiantsgirl said:


> Love that bag


Thanks!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4092257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it again with my favorite drink (chai latte) and a bag (Triangle Softy) from my favorite designer brand (LV of course)!


Such a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Starbux32

Aliluvlv said:


> Such a gorgeous bag!


Thanks, its one of my favorites!


----------



## missconvy

my strawberry tea kind of matches my cles [emoji5]


----------



## mdcx

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4092257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it again with my favorite drink (chai latte) and a bag (Triangle Softy) from my favorite designer brand (LV of course)!


Everything about this bag is so beautiful, congrats!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4092257
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At it again with my favorite drink (chai latte) and a bag (Triangle Softy) from my favorite designer brand (LV of course)!



Your bag is so pretty! Why did you choose the reverse print in this particular bag? I’ve been seeing the reverse print in Louis Vuitton a lot lately especially the palms springs backpack [emoji7]

Try from Starbucks the matcha latte with one pump of vanilla, it’s delicious!


----------



## Starbux32

mdcx said:


> Everything about this bag is so beautiful, congrats!





cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> Your bag is so pretty! Why did you choose the reverse print in this particular bag? I’ve been seeing the reverse print in Louis Vuitton a lot lately especially the palms springs backpack [emoji7]
> 
> Try from Starbucks the matcha latte with one pump of vanilla, it’s delicious!


Thanks ladies! The bag has regular monogram on the other side but the reverse is what sealed the deal, along with the coiled leather handle. And then it's a hobo or big bag, which is my favorite kind of bag. I bought the bandelier strap to complete the look.
As for the match latte, I think I may try that today, haven't had it in a few weeks. Thanks again!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks ladies! The bag has regular monogram on the other side but the reverse is what sealed the deal, along with the coiled leather handle. And then it's a hobo or big bag, which is my favorite kind of bag. I bought the bandelier strap to complete the look.
> As for the match latte, I think I may try that today, haven't had it in a few weeks. Thanks again!



I love the way you customized the bag by buying the bandelier strap to complete the look! Can you fit a lot of stuff Into this specific model? I have a neverfull GM in monogram with dark pink peony lining inside and I love it but I really like your style bag! Does it have a zipper?

I bet you would love the matcha latte! Hopefully you will like it, keeping my fingers crossed


----------



## Starbux32

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I love the way you customized the bag by buying the bandelier strap to complete the look! Can you fit a lot of stuff Into this specific model? I have a neverfull GM in monogram with dark pink peony lining inside and I love it but I really like your style bag! Does it have a zipper?
> 
> I bet you would love the matcha latte! Hopefully you will like it, keeping my fingers crossed


Yes, it can hold a lot but I can get more stuff in a neverfull because this bag has the hobo sag once you pick it up, which is how it'
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 s designed. I actually like the matcha latta, it's pretty good! Thanks so much for your input, I really appreciate it.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Starbux32 said:


> Yes, it can hold a lot but I can get more stuff in a neverfull because this bag has the hobo sag once you pick it up, which is how it'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096322
> View attachment 4096316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s designed. I actually like the matcha latta, it's pretty good! Thanks so much for your input, I really appreciate it.
> View attachment 4096316



I see your point about a neverfull being able to hold more stuff compared to the bag you have l. I  do need a lot of stuff for everyday because I carry books, notbooks, wallet, laptop but this bag I think has a really nice casual vibe to it and it adds character when it sags a bit  
I’m happy you like the matcha latte! Ever since Starbucks came out with it, I have been obsessed! Luckily they will keep it on their permanent menu because of the positive feedback


----------



## EdgyBagsPlz

Lucky13Mum said:


> My first outing with my dream purse so I had to take her somewhere that compliments her beaury!!


I'm not a fan so much of the reverse usually but wow it looks SO pretty on this one here against the regular, and with the coffee!


----------



## lvmhgirl

Enjoying an unsweetened iced green tea with my Siena PM. [emoji162]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

lvmhgirl said:


> Enjoying an unsweetened iced green tea with my Siena PM. [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 4099086



You should try the peach green tea iced lemonade with black tea if you want a bit of a caffeine kick to the day, my favorite summer drink after cold brew


----------



## Starbux32

Finally I recently received my Totem Neverfull! Been wanting one of these for over 2 years and found a matching wallet! I haven't seen this particular color in person until I received mine (I saw a lady at the mall with the magenta and it was so beautiful)! I'm also enjoying my favorite drink, chia latte (the macha latte is a close second). Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lvmhgirl said:


> Enjoying an unsweetened iced green tea with my Siena PM. [emoji162]
> 
> View attachment 4099086


I miss my Siena PM. Yours looks gorgeous. I gave to my aunt when I thought it didn't fit my lifestyle but now I regret it.


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4099467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I recently received my Totem Neverfull! Been wanting one of these for over 2 years and found a matching wallet! I haven't seen this particular color in person until I received mine (I saw a lady at the mall with the magenta and it was so beautiful)! I'm also enjoying my favorite drink, chia latte (the macha latte is a close second). Thanks for letting me share!



What a pretty matching set — I like the look of the Totem pieces (I especially like the Totem round coin purse )


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty matching set — I like the look of the Totem pieces (I especially like the Totem round coin purse )


Thanks, I do too. I wish I could add more like that coin purse and the mirror bag charm but the prices are sometimes outrageous and then sometimes the item isn't in that great of shape. I love how colorful this collection is with those stylized animals!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> I miss my Siena PM. Yours looks gorgeous. I gave to my aunt when I thought it didn't fit my lifestyle but now I regret it.


This bag is gorgeous! A lady had one this morning at Starbucks and I complemented her on it. I can truly understand the regret.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Enjoying  the breeze with a cappucino. Perfect weather at 76 degrees!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Enjoying  the breeze with a cappucino. Perfect weather at 76 degrees!



SM, I love your outfit (you look great].  And your Clapton is beautiful.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Sunshine mama said:


> Enjoying  the breeze with a cappucino. Perfect weather at 76 degrees!


Love this whole combination! It looks so lady like.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Starbux32 said:


> Yes, it can hold a lot but I can get more stuff in a neverfull because this bag has the hobo sag once you pick it up, which is how it'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4096322
> View attachment 4096316
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s designed. I actually like the matcha latta, it's pretty good! Thanks so much for your input, I really appreciate it.
> View attachment 4096316


This is one really cool bag! Do you have a matching reverse SLG of some sort inside your bag?


----------



## Starbux32

PurseAddict728 said:


> This is one really cool bag! Do you have a matching reverse SLG of some sort inside your bag?


Thanks, no I wish but I did track down a notebook from the Kubuki line that's in the reverse monogram so that's what you're seeing.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks, no I wish but I did track down a notebook from the Kubuki line that's in the reverse monogram so that's what you're seeing.


Thanks! How fun! I think it would be kind of interesting if LV made some SLGs in the reverse print also.


----------



## Starbux32

PurseAddict728 said:


> Thanks! How fun! I think it would be kind of interesting if LV made some SLGs in the reverse print also.[/
> Right!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> SM, I love your outfit (you look great].  And your Clapton is beautiful.


Thank you IM!



PurseAddict728 said:


> Love this whole combination! It looks so lady like.


Thank you.  I had to sit like a lady cuz I was wearing a shorter skirt.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you IM!
> 
> 
> Thank you.  I had to sit like a lady cuz I was wearing a shorter skirt.


You executed it perfectly.


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4099467
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally I recently received my Totem Neverfull! Been wanting one of these for over 2 years and found a matching wallet! I haven't seen this particular color in person until I received mine (I saw a lady at the mall with the magenta and it was so beautiful)! I'm also enjoying my favorite drink, chia latte (the macha latte is a close second). Thanks for letting me share!



It’s such a beautiful version of the Neverfull! That’s great that you finally got one because you’ve been wanting it for 2 years 
The matching wallet is gorgeous 
I really like chia latte but my favorite is the matcha latte with half a pump of vanilla


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseAddict728 said:


> You executed it perfectly.


You are too kind!!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

themeanreds said:


> I had no time to hit the drive thru today, so I took some Cafe Bustelo Cool in my Starbucks cup.
> View attachment 4091801


Love the red on this Noe! [emoji7]


----------



## Starbux32

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> It’s such a beautiful version of the Neverfull! That’s great that you finally got one because you’ve been wanting it for 2 years
> The matching wallet is gorgeous
> I really like chia latte but my favorite is the matcha latte with half a pump of vanilla


Yeah, I love it and I guess that waiting period adds to it! The matcha latte is very good too! I get the extra whip cream with mine so I haven't tried the 1 pump of vanilla yet. I'm scared it will make it too sweet. As I get older, my sweet tooth is going away and I cant handle food or drinks that are too sweet  . I'm going to have to put on my big girl pants and try it with the vanilla the next time I order it just to see though. Thanks so much!


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Starbux32 said:


> Yeah, I love it and I guess that waiting period adds to it! The matcha latte is very good too! I get the extra whip cream with mine so I haven't tried the 1 pump of vanilla yet. I'm scared it will make it too sweet. As I get older, my sweet tooth is going away and I cant handle food or drinks that are too sweet  . I'm going to have to put on my big girl pants and try it with the vanilla the next time I order it just to see though. Thanks so much!



The waiting period for any purchase makes it more and more exciting when you finally have it in your hands! 
I have to try the matcha with extra whip cream sounds delicious [emoji39] 
The half pump of vanilla won’t make it too sweet, it will just add a kick to the taste of the matcha 
That’s understandable, yay tell me what you think when you’ve tried it! I’m crossing my fingers you’ll like it


----------



## Starbux32

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> The waiting period for any purchase makes it more and more exciting when you finally have it in your hands!
> I have to try the matcha with extra whip cream sounds delicious [emoji39]
> The half pump of vanilla won’t make it too sweet, it will just add a kick to the taste of the matcha
> That’s understandable, yay tell me what you think when you’ve tried it! I’m crossing my fingers you’ll like it


Ok, will do!


----------



## Starbux32

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> The waiting period for any purchase makes it more and more exciting when you finally have it in your hands!
> I have to try the matcha with extra whip cream sounds delicious [emoji39]
> The half pump of vanilla won’t make it too sweet, it will just add a kick to the taste of the matcha
> That’s understandable, yay tell me what you think when you’ve tried it! I’m crossing my fingers you’ll like it


I tried it with the vanilla, very good! Thanks for your suggestion, I really like it!


----------



## Whereami

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 4038396
> 
> 
> Cold Foam Cappuccino release today...YUM! TDF (with my six key).


Your key holder is lovely. Is it holding up well?


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Purse FanGirl said:


> View attachment 4038396
> 
> 
> Cold Foam Cappuccino release today...YUM! TDF (with my six key).



The cappuccino Alfredo (that’s the name for it) is one of my favorite summer drinks! So refreshing


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Sibelle said:


> Chilling with my Alma BB at Starbucks during a shopping trip.
> 
> View attachment 4035593



I love your black Alma B.B.! It’s so pretty! I tried it on in the shop and it looks super nice but I’m going back and forth between the damier ebene and the black. What do you think I should get?


----------



## Sibelle

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I love your black Alma B.B.! It’s so pretty! I tried it on in the shop and it looks super nice but I’m going back and forth between the damier ebene and the black. What do you think I should get?


Thank you  ! I love my black Alma BB. I was also deciding between the DE and the black Alma and ultimately decided for the black epi as it´s so much more elegant. Did not regret it for a second. So I´d recommend the black Alma BB to you .


----------



## Sunshine mama

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I love your black Alma B.B.! It’s so pretty! I tried it on in the shop and it looks super nice but I’m going back and forth between the damier ebene and the black. What do you think I should get?


If it's exactly 50:50, then go with the bag that goes best with all your outfits and style.  Does noir or does DE work better with most of your outfits?
OR if it isn't 50:50, then what makes your heart get excited even the slightest amount more?


----------



## Bagologist

Refreshing White Peach Tea with Lemonade unsweetened.


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Bagologist said:


> Refreshing White Peach Tea with Lemonade unsweetened.
> 
> View attachment 4105432



The MCM is cute


----------



## Bagologist

sfgiantsgirl said:


> The MCM is cute


Thank you! I bought it in 2016, don't think I carried it at all last year  so I decided to give my turquoise Alma BB a break. Forgot how much I love it!


----------



## themeanreds

New dragonfruit refresher today with my pvc bag and LV lovelies


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Bagologist said:


> Thank you! I bought it in 2016, don't think I carried it at all last year  so I decided to give my turquoise Alma BB a break. Forgot how much I love it!



I have the light pink one and wore mine today [emoji175]


----------



## Iamminda

themeanreds said:


> New dragonfruit refresher today with my pvc bag and LV lovelies
> View attachment 4106524



Wow, the color of your drink is phenomenal!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> New dragonfruit refresher today with my pvc bag and LV lovelies
> View attachment 4106524


How did you like the refresher? Looks really good!


----------



## Emsidee

Enjoying a cold brew latte with my terre montaigne GM. (My mon mono cardholder and my multiclés 6 are hiding in my bag)


----------



## BlossomLily

Having breakfast with my new bag. A latte and cheesy bread for me


----------



## PurseAddict728

BlossomLily said:


> Having breakfast with my new bag. A latte and cheesy bread for me


Lovely new bag! I'm excited to see this bag in person, but still not available on the U.S. website yet.


----------



## PurseAddict728

Emsidee said:


> View attachment 4107235
> 
> Enjoying a cold brew latte with my terre montaigne GM. (My mon mono cardholder and my multiclés 6 are hiding in my bag)


 Beautiful color handbag!


----------



## themeanreds

Sunshine mama said:


> How did you like the refresher? Looks really good!


It was really good!! I like the lime one a lot and the hibiscus too, but this one is up there now. And yes, the color is super pretty too


----------



## Sunshine mama

BlossomLily said:


> Having breakfast with my new bag. A latte and cheesy bread for me


Congrats! I LOVE your bag! It's so pretty!!


----------



## Bagologist

Mango Dragonfruit on this summer solstice 107 degree day. Oh and excuse my dusty dash, it's time to get Rouge (I name my cars ) cleaned!


----------



## missconvy

Bagologist said:


> Mango Dragonfruit on this summer solstice 107 degree day. Oh and excuse my dusty dash, it's time to get Rouge (I name my cars ) cleaned!
> 
> View attachment 4107770



I love the pretty colors! [emoji177][emoji1303]


----------



## missconvy

best chai in town


----------



## Bagologist

missconvy said:


> I love the pretty colors! [emoji177][emoji1303]


Thank you!


----------



## mdcx

Bagologist said:


> Mango Dragonfruit on this summer solstice 107 degree day. Oh and excuse my dusty dash, it's time to get Rouge (I name my cars ) cleaned!
> 
> View attachment 4107770


Everything in this pic is pretty!


----------



## BlossomLily

PurseAddict728 said:


> Lovely new bag! I'm excited to see this bag in person, but still not available on the U.S. website yet.


 I saw it in our store, one in black and one in white. I snapped it


----------



## BlossomLily

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats! I LOVE your bag! It's so pretty!!


Thank you, it is a great bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

I love cream cheese Danish. I had to take a bite before I remembered to take a photo.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> I love cream cheese Danish. I had to take a bite before I remembered to take a photo.


Yummy and that bag with the gold chain draping it at the top looks amazing!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Yummy and that bag with the gold chain draping it at the top looks amazing!!!


Thank you! I also use the chain as a secondary top handle in case my hands are sticky,  like at starbucks! LOL


----------



## PurseAddict728

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I also use the chain as a secondary top handle in case my hands are sticky,  like at starbucks! LOL


I'm one of those germaphobe moms, I bring wet ones or the honest company sanitizing spray everywhere because I don't want any kind of sticky hands on my handbag straps either. Lol! 
And your backpack is so cute btw! I love that color combination!


----------



## Sunshine mama

PurseAddict728 said:


> I'm one of those germaphobe moms, I bring wet ones or the honest company sanitizing spray everywhere because I don't want any kind of sticky hands on my handbag straps either. Lol!
> And your backpack is so cute btw! I love that color combination!


Thank you PA! I hate touching my nice things with dirty hands too!


----------



## Tea4me

Park MGM in Vegas


----------



## ThuyRollo

My everyday drink - Venti Starbucks Doubleshot on Ice.


----------



## PurseAddict728

ThuyRollo said:


> View attachment 4110956
> View attachment 4110955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My everyday drink - Venti Starbucks Doubleshot on Ice.


The Blanche BB looks great on you! Are you liking it so far? I love mine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ThuyRollo said:


> View attachment 4110956
> View attachment 4110955
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My everyday drink - Venti Starbucks Doubleshot on Ice.


The beautiful bag looks great on you!


----------



## ThuyRollo

PurseAddict728 said:


> The Blanche BB looks great on you! Are you liking it so far? I love mine!


PurseAddict728,
Recently, I love smaller bags since my little one is 4years old so I don’t have to carry diapers/wipes around anymore. I love you bag in Noir but I do have a LockMe BB II in Noir so I went with Marine Rouge instead.


----------



## PurseAddict728

ThuyRollo said:


> View attachment 4111040
> 
> PurseAddict728,
> Recently, I love smaller bags since my little one is 4years old so I don’t have to carry diapers/wipes around anymore. I love you bag in Noir but I do have a LockMe BB II in Noir so I went with Marine Rouge instead.


So nice to be out of the diaper phase!! Marine Rouge is a fun color too!


----------



## ThuyRollo

Sunshine mama said:


> The beautiful bag looks great on you!


Thank you.


----------



## faithbw

Got my Starbucks to go. Here's my usual grande Blonde Vanilla latte along with a donut and a chocolate chip cookie I got for my husband in the two bags.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunshine mama

faithbw said:


> Got my Starbucks to go. Here's my usual grande Blonde Vanilla latte along with a donut and a chocolate chip cookie I got for my husband in the two bags.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4111225
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Thanks for the description of your goodies! It made me fantasize a little!!!


----------



## absolutpink

Not at Starbucks, but at work with Starbucks... does that count?!


----------



## leechiyong

Finally got to try the mango dragonfruit refresher:


----------



## frivofrugalista

My fave drink now that Canada has it...strawberry açai refresher with coconut milk!


----------



## Shoppinmel

I got let go from my job of nearly 4 years last week. I've decided that having time to chill and enjoy my Chai Tea Latte at Starbucks and then Costco shopping with teenage son is way better than working.


----------



## Iamminda

Shoppinmel said:


> I got let go from my job of nearly 4 years last week. I've decided that having time to chill and enjoy my Chai Tea Latte at Starbucks and then Costco shopping with teenage son is way better than working.
> 
> View attachment 4116548



Sorry to hear about your job — hope you can enjoy the summer for a bit with your teenage son (they grow up so fast!!) until you find a new job.  Good luck


----------



## Shoppinmel

Iamminda said:


> Sorry to hear about your job — hope you can enjoy the summer for a bit with your teenage son (they grow up so fast!!) until you find a new job.  Good luck



Thank you hon. Yes, I've decided to take 4-6 weeks to spend with my kids and folks and then look. The timing was really a blessing.


----------



## RitaLA

When I got my NF in DA 3 years ago the zip pouch came with it when I always felt I had a little “hidden treasure” inside that bag but never new how to make use of it. So one day I decide to loop the short strap amd hook it on one side giving the ability to use it as a wristlet. Now I have fun with it on the weekends.   love it


----------



## anncelyn

My Speedy 30, Love her


----------



## absolutpink

Shoppinmel said:


> I got let go from my job of nearly 4 years last week. I've decided that having time to chill and enjoy my Chai Tea Latte at Starbucks and then Costco shopping with teenage son is way better than working.
> 
> View attachment 4116548



Enjoy this time! I recently went through this in March and it really was a blessing to have some time off to relax and recharge. I rushed into going back to work too soon, so please don't make that mistake!



RitaLA said:


> When I got my NF in DA 3 years ago the zip pouch came with it when I always felt I had a little “hidden treasure” inside that bag but never new how to make use of it. So one day I decide to loop the short strap amd hook it on one side giving the ability to use it as a wristlet. Now I have fun with it on the weekends.   love it



I love my NF pouch! I use it all the time as a wristlet


----------



## mzroyalflyness

Pink drink x Sperone BB= overall cuteness


----------



## musiclover

anncelyn said:


> My Speedy 30, Love her


So gorgeous in the sunshine and what a beautiful patina as well!


----------



## Shoppinmel

absolutpink said:


> Enjoy this time! I recently went through this in March and it really was a blessing to have some time off to relax and recharge. I rushed into going back to work too soon, so please don't make that mistake!



Thank you for the reminder! It's just so hard to not apply to jobs that look good when I see them! Maybe I should stop looking and just let myself relax for a bit.


----------



## absolutpink

Shoppinmel said:


> Thank you for the reminder! It's just so hard to not apply to jobs that look good when I see them! Maybe I should stop looking and just let myself relax for a bit.



If you are in a position to do so I would highly recommend it! 

I found a job right away and was able to negotiate a start date of 4 weeks from then, so I ended up having 4 weeks off. It really wasn't enough time! I have worked a FT M-F office job since I was 18 years old with no break so this was my first chance at some time off, and I think around 8-12 weeks would have been so much better.


----------



## faithbw

Double post.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## faithbw

My Speedy 30B and an ice tea with lemon at a local cafe in Philly. It's so humid so a cold drink was definitely needed this morning. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## viewwing

anncelyn said:


> My Speedy 30, Love her


Patina is gorgeous!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Not at a Starbucks but at another great coffee place in Canada. My summer vacation is coming to a close and had a few days in Vancouver before heading back home. Enjoyed an amazing Alaskan cruise with my family and these little cuties, my ride or die travel companions.


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

faithbw said:


> My Speedy 30B and an ice tea with lemon at a local cafe in Philly. It's so humid so a cold drink was definitely needed this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4122029
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Love your DE Speedy b and the red chairs around it


----------



## faithbw

tua said:


> Love your DE Speedy b and the red chairs around it


Thanks! The cafe had all red chairs.


----------



## merekat703

Starbucks, louis vuitton and chanel. Faves!


----------



## faithbw

I'm at a conference today. So I decided to take the Neverfull with me. Here she is with my vanilla latte.  (:


----------



## faintlymacabre

BlossomLily said:


> Having breakfast with my new bag. A latte and cheesy bread for me


May I ask what this bag is called? It's beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cappuccino  and the new strawberry yogurt scone.


----------



## litchi

faithbw said:


> I'm at a conference today. So I decided to take the Neverfull with me. Here she is with my vanilla latte.  (:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4124443


Aww, your NF is so pretty and new! Love it!


----------



## faithbw

Sunshine mama said:


> Cappuccino  and the new strawberry yogurt scone.


Your scone looks so good! 





litchi said:


> Aww, your NF is so pretty and new! Love it!


Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

faithbw said:


> Your scone looks so good! Thanks!


This scone is my favorite!  I'm  a sucker for anything strawberry!


----------



## BlossomLily

faintlymacabre said:


> May I ask what this bag is called? It's beautiful!





faintlymacabre said:


> May I ask what this bag is called? It's beautiful!


Hi.. The bag's name is Boccador and it is a lovely bag


----------



## ultravisitor

Monogram Shadow Pocket Organizer and iced tea.


----------



## vintagelv18

Enjoying a matcha latte on this beautiful day!


----------



## ophousewife

Thought I'd share a fun pic from the other day. Not Starbucks but it's definitely my mom about town shot. Ha ha


----------



## CatePNW

Happy Hour drinks with DH, loving the new Iced Vanilla Bean Coconutmilk Latte.


----------



## Sunshine mama

First time using the  mini pochette as a crossbody! It's so lightweight!


----------



## missconvy

Road trip. I love Madeleines.


----------



## Iamminda

Yuzu citrus tea and matcha frap at a huge Tokyo SB (biggest I have ever been, over 50 indoor seats capacity, probably a lot more)


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

My favorite drink: vanilla latte


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mrs. D.S. said:


> My favorite drink: vanilla latte
> View attachment 4136461


May I ask what the Coach item is?


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Sunshine mama said:


> May I ask what the Coach item is?


It is a key holder from men's collection


----------



## anabg

Haven't posted in a while. Nonfat latte and reduced fat turkey bacon breakfast sandwich. I lost 15 lbs this year and trying to keep then off. [emoji19]

Trying to use my Mono Alma pm more.  The strap is from my Estrella MM.


----------



## fabuleux

missconvy said:


> Road trip. I love Madeleines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4133177


These madeleines are addictive!


----------



## Fernsmum

Not Starbucks but enjoyed a Latte from local coffee shop on the train journey to London with my new Vanity bag


----------



## Bags_4_life

Fernsmum said:


> Not Starbucks but enjoyed a Latte from local coffee shop on the train journey to London with my new Vanity bag


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Fernsmum said:


> Not Starbucks but enjoyed a Latte from local coffee shop on the train journey to London with my new Vanity bag


What a cool bag.


----------



## Iamminda

First time at Blue Bottle Coffee (sorry, cheating on SB).  Good Mocha.  Different vibe here for sure. Have a great day everyone


----------



## themeanreds

Having some Starbucks at home today while I update my calendar.


----------



## Iamminda

SB today.  Caramel cold brew and a cute strawberry cake pop


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time at Blue Bottle Coffee (sorry, cheating on SB).  Good Mocha.  Different vibe here for sure. Have a great day everyone


This drink is so beautiful! How did you take your first sip?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> SB today.  Caramel cold brew and a cute strawberry cake pop


The strawberry cake pop and the vernis key pouch look so cute together!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> This drink is so beautiful! How did you take your first sip?


Lol, I almost didn’t want to drink it and mess it up. I started at the bottom of the leaf.  The leaf design stayed there for awhile and then it slowly dissolved.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Lol, I almost didn’t want to drink it and mess it up. I started at the bottom of the leaf.  The leaf design stayed there for awhile and then it slowly dissolved.



Coffee connoisseur[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> SB today.  Caramel cold brew and a cute strawberry cake pop


That is just darling.  You really are the queen of slg's, my friend.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> SB today.  Caramel cold brew and a cute strawberry cake pop


Omg this makes me so happy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Dextersmom said:


> That is just darling.  You really are the queen of slg's, my friend.


Hear hear! [emoji146]


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks A .  Lol, isn’t this cake pop the cutest thing?  



Aliluvlv said:


> Omg this makes me so happy!



Thanks DM .  You are too kind (there are still quite a few SLGs on my wishlist, I want them all ).



Dextersmom said:


> That is just darling.  You really are the queen of slg's, my friend.


----------



## AAxxx

Little Zoe with venti matcha frap


----------



## Sunshine mama

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 4144985
> 
> 
> Little Zoe with venti matcha frap


This wallet is sooo cute! How do you like it?


----------



## AAxxx

Sunshine mama said:


> This wallet is sooo cute! How do you like it?



Thanks! I love it as it fits even in my smallest bag and yet is still a fully functional wallet. I only have 2-3 coins  in the coin section and not much cash so it is comfortable to use it. However I can imagine if I have lots of cash in it, it will be quite tight. I was worried about the smooth leather on the flap scratching but so far so good. Difficult to switch out of this one


----------



## Sunshine mama

AAxxx said:


> Thanks! I love it as it fits even in my smallest bag and yet is still a fully functional wallet. I only have 2-3 coins  in the coin section and not much cash so it is comfortable to use it. However I can imagine if I have lots of cash in it, it will be quite tight. I was worried about the smooth leather on the flap scratching but so far so good. Difficult to switch out of this one


Thank you! I really like this wallet! I'm hoping for more color releases!


----------



## jszkat

Alma BB Totem and Coconut Milk Ice Latte.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jszkat said:


> Alma BB Totem and Coconut Milk Ice Latte.
> 
> View attachment 4146808


Your Alma baby is soooo cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Here's my Alma bb this morning at Starbucks.  I love their cream cheese danish.


----------



## leechiyong

LV minis and Mango Dragonfruit Refresher, two of my favorite things:


----------



## KAPink

PM looking lovely on my quick stop for some hot tea and to check emails between meetings today


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

KAPink said:


> PM looking lovely on my quick stop for some hot tea and to check emails between meetings today



How did you get your hands on the monogram Pochette Metis? I’ve been wanting one for so long and I keep getting wait listed


----------



## KAPink

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> How did you get your hands on the monogram Pochette Metis? I’ve been wanting one for so long and I keep getting wait listed



I totally lucked into mine! I had been wanting one for a while, but hadn’t seriously pursued it. I was picking up a repair and chatting with my wonderful SA and she said she thought they might be getting one in their shipment that day and that they had just finally gotten through their waitlist (6 months long!) at my store. She called me back an hour later saying they did indeed get one and it was mine! In the few hours between when I purchased it over the phone and when I went to pick it up that evening after work she said five other women tried to buy it! It’s worth the wait, I absolutely love this bag and it’s so functional in my daily life while also looking so pretty. I’d just say keep stalking them - I know there’s another thread where someone had success with the department store LV boutiques getting more in stock. Good luck!!


----------



## Iamminda

Feeling like summer with DA and an iced mint mojito coffee (first time trying Philz Coffee).  Have a great rest of the week .


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Feeling like summer with DA and an iced mint mojito coffee (first time trying Philz Coffee).  Have a great rest of the week .



Nice pic [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Feeling like summer with DA and an iced mint mojito coffee (first time trying Philz Coffee).  Have a great rest of the week .


Yes. @GeorginaLavender  is right. Nice pic! I like the juxtaposition of the old table with the fresh DA!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks ladies .   SM — I wish I can take credit for the juxtaposition but there was only one (old) table left and I just plopped my stuff down quickly, lol. I mainly wanted to showcase the drink since it seemed kinda unique and different.



Sunshine mama said:


> Yes. @GeorginaLavender  is right. Nice pic! I like the juxtaposition of the old table with the fresh DA!





GeorginaLavender said:


> Nice pic [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> Cappuccino  and the new strawberry yogurt scone.



Nice dessert!


----------



## DDO408

Iamminda said:


> Feeling like summer with DA and an iced mint mojito coffee (first time trying Philz Coffee).  Have a great rest of the week .



Philz is awesome! I hope you loved it!


----------



## Iamminda

DDO408 said:


> Philz is awesome! I hope you loved it!


It was great — I need to go back again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Nice dessert!


It's  one of my faves!


----------



## Aoifs

Iced chai tea latte and my empreinte speedy out shopping with me today [emoji4]


----------



## themeanreds

I went for some Tierra Mia Coffee today (yummy Horchata Latte) ☕️


----------



## Iamminda

themeanreds said:


> I went for some Tierra Mia Coffee today (yummy Horchata Latte) ☕️
> View attachment 4153868



I am interested in trying a horchata coffee (don’t think I have ever had it,  think SB offered it before or maybe currently? Thought I saw a poster of a horchata frap in Tokyo last month).


----------



## themeanreds

Iamminda said:


> I am interested in trying a horchata coffee (don’t think I have ever had it,  think SB offered it before or maybe currently? Thought I saw a poster of a horchata frap in Tokyo last month).



They are tasty. I see them more and more lately. I’m in Southern California and a few places make them. On my SB app there’s an Horchata Almond milk Frappuccino, and I think before they came out with that one, a hack was to order a chai creme Frappuccino and add cinnamon syrup and vanilla syrup.


----------



## mdcx

Caramel latte with NF.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aoifs said:


> Iced chai tea latte and my empreinte speedy out shopping with me today [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4153809


Such a happy color.  And the bag is smiling at us!!!


----------



## viclou67

Stopping for a quick break from back to school shopping.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sorry I didn't add this pic straight to here (its proper thread) the other day... I was in a rush so it was a multipurpose post to 'Pics of your LV'


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4154476
> 
> Sorry I didn't add this pic straight to here (its proper thread) the other day... I was in a rush so it was a multipurpose post to 'Pics of your LV'


Both your PM and drink look so pretty


----------



## chloebagfreak

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 4154411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping for a quick break from back to school shopping.


Great picture! Oohhhh...that drink is so dangerously close to your bag


----------



## Sunshine mama

chloebagfreak said:


> Great picture! Oohhhh...that drink is so dangerously close to your bag


Oohhhh...that drink is so dangerously close to your bag

True and funny!!!


----------



## chloebagfreak

Sunshine mama said:


> Oohhhh...that drink is so dangerously close to your bag
> 
> True and funny!!!


Ha ha


----------



## mzroyalflyness

At work now


----------



## Megs

I don't always post in this thread, but it's one of my personal favorites!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Both your PM and drink look so pretty


Thank you I I hope your trip to Japan was fun! It's such a beautiful country with amazing dining and street food


----------



## Bags_4_life

Iced Mango Black Tea Lemonade and new to me Vernis Perle agenda which I dyed blue.


----------



## Bags_4_life

viclou67 said:


> View attachment 4154411
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stopping for a quick break from back to school shopping.


I’m drooling over both of these!


----------



## Melfontana

Bags_4_life said:


> Iced Mango Black Tea Lemonade and new to me Vernis Perle agenda which I dyed blue.
> View attachment 4155416



This is absolutely gorgeous - [emoji173]️ the pop of color!


----------



## luvspurses

Bags_4_life said:


> Iced Mango Black Tea Lemonade and new to me Vernis Perle agenda which I dyed blue.
> View attachment 4155416


that agenda came out really nice : )


----------



## bccgal

Bags_4_life said:


> Iced Mango Black Tea Lemonade and new to me Vernis Perle agenda which I dyed blue.
> View attachment 4155416


I honestly thought that was the original color. Great job. Love blue. ​


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags_4_life said:


> Iced Mango Black Tea Lemonade and new to me Vernis Perle agenda which I dyed blue.
> View attachment 4155416


Beautiful!


----------



## Grande Latte

You dyed it blue? You have to be kidding me. It looks fantastic!


----------



## ccbaggirl89

Iamminda said:


> SB today.  Caramel cold brew and a cute strawberry cake pop


yum!... just seeing this great pic now... will be looking for a strawberry pop asap!


----------



## mama23boys

Bags_4_life said:


> Iced Mango Black Tea Lemonade and new to me Vernis Perle agenda which I dyed blue.
> View attachment 4155416


Your agenda looks great! Love the color


----------



## amorescaso

Bags_4_life said:


> Iced Mango Black Tea Lemonade and new to me Vernis Perle agenda which I dyed blue.
> View attachment 4155416


OMG its SO gorgeous! How in the world did you dye it blue?


----------



## Bags_4_life

amorescaso said:


> OMG its SO gorgeous! How in the world did you dye it blue?


I searched the lv rescue clubhouse, google and YouTube, spent a lot of time re-reading and rewatching it all until I felt ready - but I was still breathing frantically, sweating and worrying while doing it, lol  It’s not perfect but I’m pleased with how it turned out.


----------



## themeanreds

A pop of red and some Starbucks


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

themeanreds said:


> A pop of red and some Starbucks
> View attachment 4158947


This red is beautiful!


----------



## Sarah03

themeanreds said:


> A pop of red and some Starbucks
> View attachment 4158947



Love that red!


----------



## Suburbachic

Good 'ol iced coffee to cool me off on this hot day with my Time Trunk duffle on her first day out


----------



## chloebagfreak

Suburbachic said:


> Good 'ol iced coffee to cool me off on this hot day with my Time Trunk duffle on her first day out
> View attachment 4160770


Wow! This is one amazing bag! The details are just brilliant. The design really fools my eye I'm not sure if there is an actual buckle on the front part or not!
Is it comfortable to wear?


----------



## MarraC

Suburbachic said:


> Good 'ol iced coffee to cool me off on this hot day with my Time Trunk duffle on her first day out
> View attachment 4160770



Beautiful bag.


----------



## Suburbachic

chloebagfreak said:


> Wow! This is one amazing bag! The details are just brilliant. The design really fools my eye I'm not sure if there is an actual buckle on the front part or not!
> Is it comfortable to wear?


Thank you! They did an awesome job with the trompe l oeil technique especially when looking at it from afar. She got a lot of looks and compliments today at the LV store when I went to pick up an item. Everytime I look at it I find a new detail.
It was easy to carry and did not get heavy at all. Although I still have to make adjustments and find a pouch that is just the right size for the essentials I want.


----------



## Suburbachic

MarraC said:


> Beautiful bag.


 thank you!


----------



## simplyhappy

Suburbachic said:


> Good 'ol iced coffee to cool me off on this hot day with my Time Trunk duffle on her first day out
> View attachment 4160770


YESSSS!! Love that napkin under the bag to protect her!


----------



## themeanreds

Iced green tea latte today.


----------



## Suburbachic

simplyhappy said:


> YESSSS!! Love that napkin under the bag to protect her!


 Im a germophobe..


----------



## Postyco

themeanreds said:


> Iced green tea latte today.
> View attachment 4162142


what is the name of this bag??


----------



## themeanreds

Postyco said:


> what is the name of this bag??



It’s the Cabas Rivington, item N41108


----------



## Postyco

themeanreds said:


> It’s the Cabas Rivington, item N41108


yesss thank you!


----------



## themeanreds

I’m on a roll this week. Still in cool down mode as this heat is never ending.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Suburbachic said:


> Good 'ol iced coffee to cool me off on this hot day with my Time Trunk duffle on her first day out
> View attachment 4160770


Love the bag! Can it fit an iPhone plus? I was told I can get the classic mono version but have never seen it in person..thanks!!


----------



## haruki2008

Just before my early morning flight for work.


----------



## Suburbachic

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Love the bag! Can it fit an iPhone plus? I was told I can get the classic mono version but have never seen it in person..thanks!!


I am able to fit my S7 and S9. I also posted some pics of what fits ..I think in the July purchases thread.


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Suburbachic said:


> I am able to fit my S7 and S9. I also posted some pics of what fits ..I think in the July purchases thread.


Thanks! I’ll have to find the pics...


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Caramel macchiato kinda day


----------



## LV_4ever

Oatmeal and cafe mocha while I wait for cross country practice. Too early while still on summer vacation [emoji30]


----------



## frivofrugalista

LVlvoe_bug said:


> Thanks! I’ll have to find the pics...



Yes I have the mono version and it fits my 7plus.


----------



## SweetLV123

Neverfull & Vanilla Chai today! Happy Friday!


----------



## balen.girl

Starbucks is full. So we need to move to Coffee Bean..


----------



## mdcx

LV_4ever said:


> View attachment 4165822
> 
> Oatmeal and cafe mocha while I wait for cross country practice. Too early while still on summer vacation [emoji30]


The morning sun on your bag is so pretty!


----------



## LVlvoe_bug

Suburbachic said:


> Good 'ol iced coffee to cool me off on this hot day with my Time Trunk duffle on her first day out
> View attachment 4160770


I just received my mono duffle bag..do you find that the bag flips when you put it on, if that makes sense...will it be better when there are items in it? Thanks!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Caramel macchiato kinda day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165072


All of that looks heavenly [emoji7]


----------



## Izzy48

Enjoy seeing all the styles at Starbucks!


----------



## j19

Peach white tea lemonade and a fudge oat bar


----------



## myluvofbags

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Caramel macchiato kinda day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4165072


Mmmm, my favorite drink and bag


----------



## themeanreds

Mango dragon fruit refresher today.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks lovelies! I think the Ultra Caramel frap is it's perfect icy twin


Aliluvlv said:


> All of that looks heavenly [emoji7]





myluvofbags said:


> Mmmm, my favorite drink and bag


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Yummy spinach feta wrap before heading to LV


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Rainy Sunday [emoji16]


----------



## mdcx

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yummy spinach feta wrap before heading to LV
> View attachment 4168215


Which Pochette is this? It's very adorable.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

mdcx said:


> Which Pochette is this? It's very adorable.


Thanks, it's the 2014 Xmas Animation mp


----------



## Sunshine mama

Suburbachic said:


> Good 'ol iced coffee to cool me off on this hot day with my Time Trunk duffle on her first day out
> View attachment 4160770


This is such a cool picture!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> I’m on a roll this week. Still in cool down mode as this heat is never ending.
> View attachment 4163136


Love the red peeking with the red drink!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Resting with a cup of latte with my Clapton.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Resting with a cup of latte with my Clapton.



But where is the signature bandeau?[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> But where is the signature bandeau?[emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## centercitychic

Stuck in a downpour but have my Pochette voyages to keep me company!


----------



## Suburbachic

LVlvoe_bug said:


> I just received my mono duffle bag..do you find that the bag flips when you put it on, if that makes sense...will it be better when there are items in it? Thanks!


I have not experienced it flipping. I have played around with it a few times with nothing in it. The only thing I experienced was a little bit of rubbing on the leather from the d-ring when I used the shouldee strap . I was able to lightly buff it out.


----------



## themeanreds

No time to hit the Bucks today, so I made some at home to go this morning.


----------



## raspberrypink

themeanreds said:


> No time to hit the Bucks today, so I made some at home to go this morning.
> View attachment 4171161


I love that Starbucks mug of yours! [emoji173]


----------



## AndreaM99

fabuleux said:


> These madeleines are addictive!



I agree, they are VERY addictive! (At Costco you can buy a whole bucket full of them! Oh no!)


----------



## mdcx

Caramel cappuccino and Pochette with non-LV chain.


----------



## Addict2Labels

mdcx said:


> View attachment 4172041
> 
> Caramel cappuccino and Pochette with non-LV chain.



Pretty chains [emoji7][emoji91]


----------



## Steffoshizzle90

This is not in Starbucks but...


----------



## Ladan Mrss

When my brother hijacks my car and I have to entertain myself in my favorite Starbucks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> No time to hit the Bucks today, so I made some at home to go this morning.
> View attachment 4171161


Beautiful picture and i especially love your scarf!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Steffoshizzle90 said:


> This is not in Starbucks but...


...but it's awesome to see your beautiful bag! I just saw that at LV and it's g o r g e  o u s!


----------



## Steffoshizzle90

Sunshine mama said:


> ...but it's awesome to see your beautiful bag! I just saw that at LV and it's g o r g e  o u s!



Thank you. I’m actually surprised at how much this can hold.  it can even fit my camera


----------



## Sunshine mama

Steffoshizzle90 said:


> Thank you. I’m actually surprised at how much this can hold.  it can even fit my camera


I have the My Lockme in noir. Do you think the bb and the regular are too similar?


----------



## Steffoshizzle90

Sunshine mama said:


> I have the My Lockme in noir. Do you think the bb and the regular are too similar?



I think they are similar because of the LV lock but they are worn differently. Lockme bb can be dressed down/up.


----------



## themeanreds

Got an iced green tea latte today . I also cleaned my beater Alma with magic eraser (first time using this method) and it improved her slightly, most noticeably on the bottom corners. Used a ton of conditioner too. At least I don’t worry too much about her.


----------



## Iamminda

themeanreds said:


> Got an iced green tea latte today . I also cleaned my beater Alma with magic eraser (first time using this method) and it improved her slightly, most noticeably on the bottom corners. Used a ton of conditioner too. At least I don’t worry too much about her.
> View attachment 4173449



Cute strap and tassel


----------



## camalie

Dealing with an injury so I’m stuck with light bags for a while!
22 year old pochette and an iced latte!


----------



## mdcx

themeanreds said:


> Got an iced green tea latte today . I also cleaned my beater Alma with magic eraser (first time using this method) and it improved her slightly, most noticeably on the bottom corners. Used a ton of conditioner too. At least I don’t worry too much about her.
> View attachment 4173449


She looks beautiful!


----------



## Grande Latte

camalie said:


> Dealing with an injury so I’m stuck with light bags for a while!
> 22 year old pochette and an iced latte!
> View attachment 4173829



My pocchette is 18 years old. Thinking of buying chains to refresh the look.


----------



## viclou67

This 10 year old beauty joining me for shopping and coffee.


----------



## AAxxx

When you have 4 kids and an infant


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 4176343
> 
> When you have 4 kids and an infant


Drool worthy pic Love all those fraps and your lovely new wallet, A!


----------



## AAxxx

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Drool worthy pic Love all those fraps and your lovely new wallet, A!


Thanks . I haven’t seen the studdy Zippy much on TPF


----------



## vdlomas

Suburbachic said:


> Good 'ol iced coffee to cool me off on this hot day with my Time Trunk duffle on her first day out
> View attachment 4160770


What an amazing bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumping this thread! It's Pumpkin Spice season again and I can't wait to see all your lovely pics. Nothing says fall time like pumpkins & cinnamon goodness!

Unfortunately it's 8pm for me and too late for a Starbucks run


----------



## themeanreds

I got the PSL the other day but didn’t take a pic  It was delish though. Today I had to make my coffee to go at home, but carrying it in my pretty Starbucks mermaid cup.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday everyone! My 1st PSL of the season


----------



## Inferknight

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday everyone! My 1st PSL of the season
> View attachment 4179130


Love the sunnies! Where are they from?


----------



## remainsilly

Drinking starbucks coffee. 
With attitude.


Iena mm & hermes (baobab cat) scarf


----------



## anabg

Using LV again so decided to document my visit today. LV goes in cycles for me.


----------



## ThuyRollo

Welcome to Sept 1st.


----------



## Emsidee

Yesterday I got my mango dragonfruit refresher during my last full day of my Florida trip.


----------



## Sunshine mama

A classic coffee cake for both me and my hubby so we wouldn't have to share.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A classic coffee cake for both me and my hubby so we wouldn't have to share.



Love this beautiful bag — and the fact that you were wise enough to get your own coffee cake (my head would have said “share” but my heart would have wanted the whole thing — and then I would have been longing for more after finishing my half, lol)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Love this beautiful bag — and the fact that you were wise enough to get your own coffee cake (my head would have said “share” but my heart would have wanted the whole thing — and then I would have been longing for more after finishing my half, lol)


Thank you for calling me wise! Plus I don't like to share yummy food.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Quick lunch pickup today


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Quick lunch pickup today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181795


Oohhhh I really love what you did to your luggage tag!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Quick lunch pickup today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4181795



I didn’t realize SB has food like this — I need to try it sometime instead of a sweet item.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Oohhhh I really love what you did to your luggage tag!


Thank you SM I just wish they carried a black/gold hardware tag for us LV addicts



Iamminda said:


> I didn’t realize SB has food like this — I need to try it sometime instead of a sweet item.


 This is the only 'healthy' fast-food meal I've found that's actually tasty enough for me. I can't force myself to eat anything that's un-delicious, no matter how healthy it is. If they ever come out with a Spinach, almonds & goat cheese salad it would be awesome as well

I hope you had a wonderful Labour Day hun!


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> I didn’t realize SB has food like this — I need to try it sometime instead of a sweet item.



Yeah, they’re really trying to step up their food game lately. But I’m not opposed to their sweets either lol


----------



## s3raph1nas

First PSL of the year! As always, I have my vintage key holder with me


----------



## Sunshine mama

s3raph1nas said:


> First PSL of the year! As always, I have my vintage key holder with me
> View attachment 4182093


Wait a minute!!!! What is the keyholder called? It's so darn beautiful!!!!! Is it distressed leather?


----------



## s3raph1nas

Sunshine mama said:


> Wait a minute!!!! What is the keyholder called? It's so darn beautiful!!!!! Is it distressed leather?



Thanks! It's in Vernis in the color Noisette.  It's just a little discolored because I've used it every single day for years


----------



## Sunshine mama

s3raph1nas said:


> Thanks! It's in Vernis in the color Noisette.  It's just a little discolored because I've used it every single day for years


Well it aged well!


----------



## bccgal

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 4176343
> 
> When you have 4 kids and an infant


Beautiful.  How are you liking the Studs? Do you think they will hold up ok over time and lots if use? I have a monogram
compact zippy and am looking for a second wallet to give mine a brake.


----------



## bccgal

AAxxx said:


> View attachment 4176343
> 
> When you have 4 kids and an infant


May I ask is yours made in France?


----------



## AAxxx

bccgal said:


> Beautiful.  How are you liking the Studs? Do you think they will hold up ok over time and lots if use? I have a monogram
> compact zippy and am looking for a second wallet to give mine a brake.





bccgal said:


> May I ask is yours made in France?



Hi, i’m loving the studs at the moment. Have used it every single day since I got it causing my other SLGs (rcp, card case) to be jealous. Very difficult to switch out as it can also fit in my smaller bags like the PA and twinset. I’ve been waiting a long time to get a zippy but looking for something ‘different ‘ so this is just perfect! Love the pop of red. It feels very well made. The studs may discolor after a a few years of constant use (I hope not and I do rotate) and the glazing might need repair but otherwise I don’t anticipate any other issues with this wallet.

Oh and mine is made in France . Good luck deciding on your new wallet


----------



## Grande Latte

themeanreds said:


> Got an iced green tea latte today . I also cleaned my beater Alma with magic eraser (first time using this method) and it improved her slightly, most noticeably on the bottom corners. Used a ton of conditioner too. At least I don’t worry too much about her.
> View attachment 4173449



Your strap is gorgeous. Where did you get it? It gives it a bohemian vibe. LOVE IT.

I also love how you get creative with older pieces. You're very creative.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coffee cake and coffee again with my vernis 6 keyholder. Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## themeanreds

Grande Latte said:


> Your strap is gorgeous. Where did you get it? It gives it a bohemian vibe. LOVE IT.
> 
> I also love how you get creative with older pieces. You're very creative.



Thank you so much!! I got the strap from Amazon. This one is similar (or might be the same one): https://www.amazon.com/Adjustable-Handbag-Multicolor-Replacement-Crossbody/dp/B074Z6F2MF/ref=sr_1_5


----------



## bccgal

AAxxx said:


> Hi, i’m loving the studs at the moment. Have used it every single day since I got it causing my other SLGs (rcp, card case) to be jealous. Very difficult to switch out as it can also fit in my smaller bags like the PA and twinset. I’ve been waiting a long time to get a zippy but looking for something ‘different ‘ so this is just perfect! Love the pop of red. It feels very well made. The studs may discolor after a a few years of constant use (I hope not and I do rotate) and the glazing might need repair but otherwise I don’t anticipate any other issues with this wallet.
> 
> Oh and mine is made in France . Good luck deciding on your new wallet


Thank you so much. I love my Monogram Compact Zippy and would like to give her a brake after using her few few years straight.  I think the Studs give the DE a little something extra . Like that it fits in the smaller bags. It should fit in my Babylone Chain BB. Thank you again . Congrats she's a beauty.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Coffee cake and coffee again with my vernis 6 keyholder. Have a wonderful day everyone!


Love all your accessories and that fabulous S'well haul SM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Inferknight said:


> Love the sunnies! Where are they from?


They're Qu'ay from Australia


----------



## mdcx

Sunshine mama said:


> Coffee cake and coffee again with my vernis 6 keyholder. Have a wonderful day everyone!


Lovely! I have always wanted something in vernis, but nervous to get something big like a bag due to possible discolouration. Now I am thinking key holder or coin purse would be perfect!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mdcx said:


> Lovely! I have always wanted something in vernis, but nervous to get something big like a bag due to possible discolouration. Now I am thinking key holder or coin purse would be perfect!


Thank you.  Dark vernis like amarante is really durable. I do not baby this at all and it looks almost brand new!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love all your accessories and that fabulous S'well haul SM


Awwww thank you MBtL!


----------



## bccgal

AAxxx said:


> Hi, i’m loving the studs at the moment. Have used it every single day since I got it causing my other SLGs (rcp, card case) to be jealous. Very difficult to switch out as it can also fit in my smaller bags like the PA and twinset. I’ve been waiting a long time to get a zippy but looking for something ‘different ‘ so this is just perfect! Love the pop of red. It feels very well made. The studs may discolor after a a few years of constant use (I hope not and I do rotate) and the glazing might need repair but otherwise I don’t anticipate any other issues with this wallet.
> 
> Oh and mine is made in France . Good luck deciding on your new wallet


Hi. I just wanted to thank you again.  Because of your post and help from a great friend on here I got mine today. Also Made in France.


----------



## AAxxx

bccgal said:


> Hi. I just wanted to thank you again.  Because of your post and help from a great friend on here I got mine today. Also Made in France.
> View attachment 4184044



Aww you’re so welcome enjoy your gorgeous new beauty


----------



## bccgal

AAxxx said:


> Aww you’re so welcome enjoy your gorgeous new beauty


Thank you. You too.


----------



## NOMAD IN BE

Not at Starbucks but with Starbucks. [emoji1]


----------



## DoctorVuitton

Out with my _*SLG's*_ before the big day comes! Need to study and _CONQUER_ the next 2 weekends for my future! Wish me LUCK!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

DoctorVuitton said:


> Out with my _*SLG's*_ before the big day comes! Need to study and _CONQUER_ the next 2 weekends for my future! Wish me LUCK!



Good Luck[emoji256][emoji256][emoji256]


----------



## Grande Latte

Yes. The studs are beautiful. Enjoy!


----------



## s3raph1nas

Prepping for my thesis


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pochette Navona in the morning.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

DoctorVuitton said:


> Out with my _*SLG's*_ before the big day comes! Need to study and _CONQUER_ the next 2 weekends for my future! Wish me LUCK!


Wishing you good luck.


----------



## foreverbagslove




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Day 1, day 2, day 3!
	

		
			
		

		
	





	

		
			
		

		
	
 Gotta love those Starbucks frap-packs


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Day 1, day 2, day 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188005
> View attachment 4188006
> View attachment 4188007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those Starbucks frap-packs



Yes — also gotta love those blingy sneakers (I want a pair)!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Day 1, day 2, day 3!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4188005
> View attachment 4188006
> View attachment 4188007
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta love those Starbucks frap-packs



Where are you at that the weather looks so amazing?  It’s currently very grey (and was rainy) in the Dallas metro.

Enjoy your vacay!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ all your LV and SB shots [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].


----------



## GeorginaLavender




----------



## myluvofbags

s3raph1nas said:


> Prepping for my thesis
> View attachment 4186256


What a great looking piece, is it a key pouch?


----------



## s3raph1nas

myluvofbags said:


> What a great looking piece, is it a key pouch?



Thank you! It's a 4 key holder


----------



## themeanreds

Picked up a PSL and a chorizo breakfast sandwich


----------



## Emsidee

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4188619


I love these starbucks mugs! I collect them from all the places I travel to. I’m really liking theseTexas designs.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Emsidee said:


> I love these starbucks mugs! I collect them from all the places I travel to. I’m really liking theseTexas designs.



+1 I collect these mugs from places I’ve traveled to, and my friends gift them to me from their travels too[emoji106][emoji106].

I have a “slight” mugs/teacups obsession [emoji16][emoji6].  And for around $10, these SB mugs are very good quality, and last forever.  I still use mine from over 10 years ago.

They also make excellent gifts—both giving and receiving [emoji106][emoji106] (I much prefer useful souvenirs like a mug).  And yeah, the Texas ones are pretty cute—both DH and I like the whimsical cartoonish one on the bottom better.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yes — also gotta love those blingy sneakers (I want a pair)!


Haha you're so cute IM I hope you have a wonderful week!


GeorginaLavender said:


> Where are you at that the weather looks so amazing?  It’s currently very grey (and was rainy) in the Dallas metro.
> 
> Enjoy your vacay!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ all your LV and SB shots [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106].


Hi lovely GL It was a cabin resort in Mille-Isles, Québec, Canada. We were lucky with such amazing weather on the last visit for the season.


----------



## j_87

Finally got to try the cordusio [emoji477]️


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

NOMAD IN BE said:


> Not at Starbucks but with Starbucks. [emoji1]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4184114



I love those little Starbucks coffee that you can buy at the supermarket! However nothing beats the real thing [emoji12]


----------



## NOMAD IN BE

cravingdesignerbags101 said:


> I love those little Starbucks coffee that you can buy at the supermarket! However nothing beats the real thing [emoji12]


The city I live, we don't have Starbucks. Shocking, right? [emoji23] So time to time I treat myself with one from supermarket. [emoji16]


----------



## viewwing

NOMAD IN BE said:


> The city I live, we don't have Starbucks. Shocking, right? [emoji23] So time to time I treat myself with one from supermarket. [emoji16]


Wow where is it? Is it in Europe? I know many European cities don’t have Starbucks and that’s ok...their local coffee is much better!


----------



## themeanreds

I actually went into the Starbucks today, but no seats inside, so I sat outside with my Speedy and mango dragonfruit refresher.


----------



## NOMAD IN BE

viewwing said:


> Wow where is it? Is it in Europe? I know many European cities don’t have Starbucks and that’s ok...their local coffee is much better!


Yes, Belgium. I just googled and found out there are 24 stores. A lot more than I though.  Local coffee is great but not many cold coffee options so I enjoy supermarket ones in warm days. [emoji4]


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

NOMAD IN BE said:


> The city I live, we don't have Starbucks. Shocking, right? [emoji23] So time to time I treat myself with one from supermarket. [emoji16]



I understand the struggle, currently I’m on vacation and we don’t have here Starbucks at the moment so I’m also buying in super market those mini drinks


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

I finally got my hands on my favorite Starbucks drink : pumpkin spice latte! Perfect for autumn [emoji262]


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4188619


Did you purchase those?


----------



## Sunshine mama

j_87 said:


> Finally got to try the cordusio [emoji477]️
> 
> View attachment 4189626


Looks yummy!!! Is that  a Speedy in the background?


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> Picked up a PSL and a chorizo breakfast sandwich
> View attachment 4188780


Add i said before,  i love that scarf!!


----------



## Sparklett22

Drive up with my ponthieu


----------



## Lizluvschanel

Loving the new cordusio with my Neo Noe Black


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Did you purchase those?



Yes—it’s hard to resist a sale!! (The mugs were regular price, but gifts for a friend.)


----------



## remainsilly

Iena mm & loving the artist collaborations.


----------



## j_87

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks yummy!!! Is that  a Speedy in the background?



Yummy indeed! And yes, a speedy b 25!


----------



## Iamminda

Lizluvschanel said:


> Loving the new cordusio with my Neo Noe Black



I have never heard of this drink before —must try


----------



## Iamminda

First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again



[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] so jelly of your mini p[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]—also, fabulous 3-fer[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again


Omg!!   Forget the Starbucks!!  Love.  Your bag!!


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji33][emoji33][emoji33] so jelly of your mini p[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]—also, fabulous 3-fer[emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]





Johnpauliegal said:


> Omg!!   Forget the Starbucks!!  Love.  Your bag!!



Thanks gals .  Even though my pochettes/mini pochettes are my least used/useful SLGs, I love this one so much that I can never part with it (I have sold some and only kept a couple).  The only one I would ever buy in the future is m. eclipse (if they ever make it, lol)


----------



## myluvofbags

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again


Love this! Digital blue, I believe. So sad I missed out on this.


----------



## Iamminda

myluvofbags said:


> Love this! Digital blue, I believe. So sad I missed out on this.



Thanks .  I wished they made more pieces (that work for me) in this print


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again



Ooooh that piece is gorgeous. Love that blue. Love Pumpkin Spice lattes too lol


----------



## Iamminda

Mrsfunnyman said:


> Ooooh that piece is gorgeous. Love that blue. Love Pumpkin Spice lattes too lol



Thanks .  I love them both too


----------



## Marianne Salazar

LVBastille said:


> Today in Helsinki with my new bag &#128522;


Such a beautiful bag! What's the name of that bag?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again


Awesome pochette and the Bal sitting quietly in the back!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again


Too cute, my friend.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks dear ladies 



Sunshine mama said:


> Awesome pochette and the Bal sitting quietly in the back!!





Dextersmom said:


> Too cute, my friend.


----------



## Deleted member 20806

Marianne Salazar said:


> Such a beautiful bag! What's the name of that bag?


It’s the Porte document voyage pm. Thanks!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again



Beautiful! Love the LV and Bal!! I’ve not tried the PSL. Maybe it is time! [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## Sarah03

Triple Mocha Frap to go and my PM!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4192569
> 
> Triple Mocha Frap to go and my PM!



I forgot you have this beauty (I love reverse mono, more than regular mono tbh).  And yummy 3X Mocha frap


----------



## ScottyGal

Not Starbucks but another major coffee chain for us in the UK - Costa [emoji477]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again


Amazing IM!! such a graphic & stunning SLG It's like the coolest kid on the block


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Amazing IM!! such a graphic & stunning SLG It's like the coolest kid on the block



Thanks so much V . (Speaking of cool, your Inception picture is way cool ).


----------



## merekat703

[emoji316]


----------



## Sunshine mama

merekat703 said:


> [emoji316]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4192978


Your lipstick on the lid and the pink stripe on your bag!!!!


----------



## LVDevotee

Sunshine mama said:


> I have the My Lockme in noir. Do you think the bb and the regular are too similar?



I just bought the My Lockme in Noir/Vanilla. I saw on a previous post that you had the two tone and returned for the solid black. How are you feeling about it? I like the two tone especially since I have an LV python strap that goes perfectly with the two tone but I keep thinking maybe I should return for black. Are you happy that you exchanged?


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again


Love this beautiful mini-Pochette, IM!  She is a real beauty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVDevotee said:


> I just bought the My Lockme in Noir/Vanilla. I saw on a previous post that you had the two tone and returned for the solid black. How are you feeling about it? I like the two tone especially since I have an LV python strap that goes perfectly with the two tone but I keep thinking maybe I should return for black. Are you happy that you exchanged?


I think the vanilla/ black is gorgeous! Congrats. For me, i ultimately chose black because 1. Less likelihood to show dirt, 2. Slightly more understated,  especially since the LV logo is so prominent. 
And yes.  I really really love the black.  I don't have to worry about dirt at all.  And to jazz it up,  i just use bright straps.  I just got a MK white braided strap with silver hardware and this makes the black bag have a light, airy character. And sometimes i use a striped strap to give it a preppy look. Still, i have this black guitar strap with black studs which gives it an edgy look!


----------



## LVDevotee

Sunshine mama said:


> I think the vanilla/ black is gorgeous! Congrats. For me, i ultimately chose black because 1. Less likelihood to show dirt, 2. Slightly more understated,  especially since the LV logo is so prominent.
> And yes.  I really really love the black.  I don't have to worry about dirt at all.  And to jazz it up,  i just use bright straps.  I just got a MK white braided strap with silver hardware and this makes the black bag have a light, airy character. And sometimes i use a striped strap to give it a preppy look. Still, i have this black guitar strap with black studs which gives it an edgy look!


Thanks for the fast reply!! I just posted a general question bc wasn't sure how soon you would get this .  I think that the guitar strap is a great idea. I was thinking same. I also have LV python strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVDevotee said:


> Thanks for the fast reply!! I just posted a general question bc wasn't sure how soon you would get this .  I think that the guitar strap is a great idea. I was thinking same. I also have LV python strap.


Python and vanilla sound. And you're welcome for the fast reply. I'm on tpf too often too much. As a purse addict, I think in general I have an addictive personality.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Love this beautiful mini-Pochette, IM!  She is a real beauty.



Thanks so much ML


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again


I'm drooling over everything in this pic! I totally missed getting the blue mini p, but so glad you got one! I just had my first PS latte of the season a week ago but found it too sweet. I'll have to try the frap, that looks delic! [emoji3]


----------



## Typhi

I had my first psl of the season but for some reason it tasted off. And added to my disappointment I had to be inside my office all day.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I have a serious sweet tooth so I'm back for another PSL, extra chocolate sprinkles on top

I can't wait for the Christmas drinks too - anything with candy cane topping lol


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> I'm drooling over everything in this pic! I totally missed getting the blue mini p, but so glad you got one! I just had my first PS latte of the season a week ago but found it too sweet. I'll have to try the frap, that looks delic! [emoji3]



Thanks very much A .  I am not a huge fan of pumpkin stuff except for pie, lol.  But I quite enjoyed the drink.  Have a good weekend.  btw, how are you enjoying your new bandeau?  Which one are you eyeing next ?


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I have a serious sweet tooth so I'm back for another PSL, extra chocolate sprinkles on top
> 
> I can't wait for the Christmas drinks too - anything with candy cane topping lol
> View attachment 4193626



Me too, I can’t wait to have a peppermint mocha.  Your PM is dreamy!!!  I love pink so much.


----------



## hi8luxe

Iamminda said:


> First time trying a pumpkin spice drink (apparently, I have been living under a rock, lol).  This PS Frap was so good — I would definitely get another one again


Love this—Digital Bleu Monogram?  I hope they resurrect this colorway/material in the near future!


----------



## Iamminda

hi8luxe said:


> Love this—Digital Bleu Monogram?  I hope they resurrect this colorway/material in the near future!



Thanks — yes, the digital bleu monogram.  Agree — wish they would bring this canvas and the infrarouge canvas back. And make more pieces and styles too.  Bummer they only made one bag in the digital bleu — the Amazon Speedy (a style that didn’t work for me),


----------



## Sunshine mama

Back at SB!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Back at SB!



Besides the MP (which I own), I want everthing in this pic!!!!  Love that pink Pom on your Rockstar, you Rockstar you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Besides the MP (which I own), I want everthing in this pic!!!!  Love that pink Pom on your Rockstar, you Rockstar you


Thank you IM. You're the real rockstar!!! Look at your avatar it's proof!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you IM. You're the real rockstar!!! Look at your avatar it's proof!!



Lol, SM you are good


----------



## Chiichan

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I have a serious sweet tooth so I'm back for another PSL, extra chocolate sprinkles on top
> 
> I can't wait for the Christmas drinks too - anything with candy cane topping lol
> View attachment 4193626



I wait all year for the chestnut praline. 

I love the PM in this color so much!


----------



## LV_4ever

Took SB to go, on the way to the kids’ school. Mocha latte, not ready for the fall flavors yet- not ready to say goodbye to summer!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LV_4ever said:


> Took SB to go, on the way to the kids’ school. Mocha latte, not ready for the fall flavors yet- not ready to say goodbye to summer!
> View attachment 4195758


Man I love the bright pink and the pink together with the mono!!!! So classy and pretty.


----------



## viewwing

Typhi said:


> View attachment 4193502
> 
> 
> I had my first psl of the season but for some reason it tasted off. And added to my disappointment I had to be inside my office all day.


That Gucci is an awesome color!


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> Me too, I can’t wait to have a peppermint mocha.  Your PM is dreamy!!!  I love pink so much.


Lol..I just make mocha using Starbucks individual sachets and add two drops of peppermint oil! It’s awesome!


----------



## themeanreds

It was another PSL today for me, just a teeny tall one


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Chiichan said:


> I wait all year for the chestnut praline.
> 
> I love the PM in this color so much!


Um YUMMM! I need to try that this holiday season. Sounds delicious!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Need my own fuel while getting an oil change this early so I'm trying the iced maple pecan latte with half syrups. Pretty yummy! Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Haven't posted here in a while!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Need my own fuel while getting an oil change this early so I'm trying the iced maple pecan latte with half syrups. Pretty yummy! Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200274



Yummy drink — I didn’t realize you can get latte cold/Iced.  Hope you didn’t have to wait too long for your oil change.  Looks like you are planning another fun trip ?  Have a good weekend A.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Yummy drink — I didn’t realize you can get latte cold/Iced.  Hope you didn’t have to wait too long for your oil change.  Looks like you are planning another fun trip ?  Have a good weekend A.


Yes I usually get my lattes iced, I guess I prefer them a bit watered down [emoji6] and yup I'm headed back to Universal Orlando for my birthday in a month.  Meeting my brother and his wife there for the Halloween Horror Nights they do plus it's my last chance to use my annual pass to the parks before it expires. Hope you're having a great weekend M!


----------



## MKB0925

Aliluvlv said:


> Need my own fuel while getting an oil change this early so I'm trying the iced maple pecan latte with half syrups. Pretty yummy! Happy weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4200274


Pretty! Love your charm! Where is it from?


----------



## Aliluvlv

MKB0925 said:


> Pretty! Love your charm! Where is it from?


Thank you! It's a copper leaf charm/ornament that I found in a gift shop along the north shore of Lake Superior. I've seen them occasonally online too.


----------



## Scully Piper

Sunshine mama said:


> Back at SB!


That Rockstar bag!!!  Be still my


----------



## Sunshine mama

Scully Piper said:


> That Rockstar bag!!!  Be still my


Thank you! I know righr? I just love it so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Back at Sb. It's the sausage/cheese/egg sandwich. The background pic shows a protein box called chicken wrap. Both very good.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Back at Sb. It's the sausage/cheese/egg sandwich. The background pic shows a protein box called chicken wrap. Both very good.



Your Clapton and your food look good.  I really need to try their savory items instead of indulging in their sweet treats all the time, lol.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Your Clapton and your food look good.  I really need to try their savory items instead of indulging in their sweet treats all the time, lol.


Thank you IM!  I like my food HOT when it's suppose to be hot, and SB and their oven make the food HOT,  and a lot of their savory items are very good for a quick bite! And I gotta admit...I was also trying to complete a challenge so that I could get 125 bonus stars!


----------



## Sparklett22

MWT speedy and non-fat latte this morning


----------



## Grande Latte

Sparklett22 said:


> MWT speedy and non-fat latte this morning



So you are one of those who got MWT speedy with one sticker, just for the black handles and straps? I thought about it too. But am waiting patiently for LV to come to their senses and just introduce the plain mono speedy with black handles.!!!


----------



## Sparklett22

Grande Latte said:


> So you are one of those who got MWT speedy with one sticker, just for the black handles and straps? I thought about it too. But am waiting patiently for LV to come to their senses and just introduce the plain mono speedy with black handles.!!!


I am! I only got one sticker in the front.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Ok first time, but forgot!! lmao, to record my little PM Agenda, yeah who uses them now lol, at Starbucks. But of course I’m home now so being it’s friday night, made a cocktail lol. Oh btw DH bought this scarecrow as part of our Halloween decorations outside lol. He’s inside because I haven’t set him up yet.  The scarecrow not DH.


----------



## MarraC

Waiting for my friend with maple latte and my mamma bag
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 from a number of years ago. Love the elegance of it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday everyone 





Johnpauliegal said:


> Ok first time, but forgot!! lmao, to record my little PM Agenda, yeah who uses them now lol, at Starbucks. But of course I’m home now so being it’s friday night, made a cocktail lol. Oh btw DH bought this scarecrow as part of our Halloween decorations outside lol. He’s inside because I haven’t set him up yet.  The scarecrow not DH.
> View attachment 4206672


That's one scary looking prop LOL 
I can't wait to see your full Halloween setup


MarraC said:


> Waiting for my friend with maple latte and my mamma bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a number of years ago. Love the elegance of it.


Elegant indeed, MC. I love the ivory colour


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Back at SB!


I love the cute little case with strap you are using!  Do you mind telling me where you found that?


----------



## MarraC

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday everyone
> View attachment 4207030
> 
> 
> 
> That's one scary looking prop LOL
> I can't wait to see your full Halloween setup
> 
> Elegant indeed, MC. I love the ivory colour



Thank you. I don’t take it out as much as I should. I’d forgotten how lovely it is.


----------



## Iamminda

MarraC said:


> Waiting for my friend with maple latte and my mamma bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a number of years ago. Love the elegance of it.



I love this bag — very elegant indeed.  I have never seen it before — it is so different and special.


----------



## MarraC

Iamminda said:


> I love this bag — very elegant indeed.  I have never seen it before — it is so different and special.



Thank you. I’ve had it quite a few years. The leather is so soft but I have to be careful for colour transfer. Hence I don’t use it day to day but it’s fun bringing it out now and again, after all it’s a bag and needs to be used haha.


----------



## clumsiest

omw to college ~


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Mentally getting ready for the week ahead ...


----------



## j_87

Iced americano w/ heavy cream today. Also tried the sous vide bacon and gruyere egg bites and really liked it!


----------



## italianlolita

MarraC said:


> Waiting for my friend with maple latte and my mamma bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4206966
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> from a number of years ago. Love the elegance of it.



This bag is gorgeous! What is the name of this bag? What kind of leather?


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love the cute little case with strap you are using!  Do you mind telling me where you found that?


Thank you! I found it at Saks. Mine is the black version. 
https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mcm-heritage-visetos-rockstar-vanity-case/product/0400090696560


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Today I went with my DIL with my grandson to a mommy and me class; afterwards we went to a Starbucks drive thru. Bought the strawberry açaí venti again. Must remember to post it in my car with my district pm


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I found it at Saks. Mine is the black version.
> https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/mcm-heritage-visetos-rockstar-vanity-case/product/0400090696560


Thank you, Sunshine mama!  I think this style is adorable!


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Today I went with my DIL with my grandson to a mommy and me class; afterwards we went to a Starbucks drive thru. Bought the strawberry açaí venti again. Must remember to post it in my car with my district pm



Yes please, we need more pics of your gorgeous District PM


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> Yes please, we need more pics of your gorgeous District PM


You are too kind. 
Oh guess what?  Well remember those 2 other district PMs that I returned?  Well I like this style so much I reordered the DE  It came yesterday. It’s not a dainty feminine bag, but I like it.


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> You are too kind.
> Oh guess what?  Well remember those 2 other district PMs that I returned?  Well I like this style so much I reordered the DE  It came yesterday. It’s not a dainty feminine bag, but I like it.



Yeah, it’s great that this style works for you.  The DE one is also a good looking bag.  DE, in general, is considered by some to be more “masculine” but I like it better than regular (brown) mono personally.  Enjoy your new bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Thank you, Sunshine mama!  I think this style is adorable!


Oh you are so welcome!!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

j_87 said:


> Iced americano w/ heavy cream today. Also tried the sous vide bacon and gruyere egg bites and really liked it!
> 
> View attachment 4210279


I love those egg bites.  So good!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbucks today was Pike place with Beavertails. Cinnamon & sugar fabulosity!


----------



## c.huntly

Iced Grande Caramel Macchiato. Always.


----------



## Chiichan

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4214073
> 
> Starbucks today was Pike place with Beavertails. Cinnamon & sugar fabulosity!



What’s the yellow stuff? Is a Beavertail like a churro? It looks amazing next to your PSM.


----------



## MarraC

italianlolita said:


> This bag is gorgeous! What is the name of this bag? What kind of leather?



Thank you. It’s a beautiful soft kid leather if I remember rightly. It’s called the mama pochette.


----------



## PinkKelly

My Tournelle and Sarah wallet with my Espresso frappuccino!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

c.huntly said:


> View attachment 4214261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iced Grande Caramel Macchiato. Always.


I love that bag! 
 I bought it in mono eclipse and DE. 
Maybe I should’ve kept that one too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Chiichan said:


> What’s the yellow stuff? Is a Beavertail like a churro? It looks amazing next to your PSM.


Hi C, I'd describe the cinnamon/sugar flavour as similar but the pastry is much crispier, thinner in the middle and a bit chewier - not sure if churros are made with wheat flour too? The yellow is just a lemon wedge to enhance the flavour

I would suggest visitors try Canada's top 3 tasty offerings: Beavertails, maple syrup & poutines. YUMMM!


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 4214559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tournelle and Sarah wallet with my Espresso frappuccino!



The black on Monogram is so pretty


----------



## PuccaNGaru

First time in Nashville. Went to see Ed Sheeran at the stadium (he was awesome,btw), and brought my trusties for the weekend trip.


----------



## Sunshine mama

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 4214559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Tournelle and Sarah wallet with my Espresso frappuccino!


I rarely see this bag irl so I'm so glad I can see it here!


----------



## Iamminda

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 4215634
> 
> First time in Nashville. Went to see Ed Sheeran at the stadium (he was awesome,btw), and brought my trusties for the weekend trip.


Lucky ducky to see Ed Sheeran — that must have been awesome.  I would love to visit Nashville as well (especially during CMA musicfest ).  Enjoy.


----------



## Aoifs

PuccaNGaru said:


> View attachment 4215634
> 
> First time in Nashville. Went to see Ed Sheeran at the stadium (he was awesome,btw), and brought my trusties for the weekend trip.


He's so good live isn't he? I saw him in Galway. Cool to hear Galway Girl played there!


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Aoifs said:


> He's so good live isn't he? I saw him in Galway. Cool to hear Galway Girl played there!



Yes, he was so amazing. He has an incredible live voice. Still in Nashville and tonight I’m going to see Bruno Mars.


----------



## themeanreds

Today I’m having Coffee Bean. A little iced dark chocolate mocha.


----------



## foreverbagslove

Cold brew with white mocha [emoji39]


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

On the go with a tall white mocha [emoji39]


----------



## Iamminda

Mrsfunnyman said:


> View attachment 4221454
> 
> 
> On the go with a tall white mocha [emoji39]



Two pretties that I have wanted for awhile!!!  Your Ponthieu is so gorgeous, such deep embossing too (I tried the PM Noir last year and it pretty much seems like my ideal zip top leather shoulder bag).  And I love the multicartes (but cant think of what I can use it for since I have too many cles/key pouches, lol).


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

Iamminda said:


> Two pretties that I have wanted for awhile!!!  Your Ponthieu is so gorgeous, such deep embossing too (I tried the PM Noir last year and it pretty much seems like my ideal zip top leather shoulder bag).  And I love the multicartes (but cant think of what I can use it for since I have too many cles/key pouches, lol).



Thank you !![emoji4]. I adore both.  I’m trying to build my slg family lol. I love the multicartes because for it’s size it fits so much. Sometimes I’ll just grab that and not even carry a handbag if I’m making a quick run. I would like a cles pouch next. When I got the Ponthieu I also had my eye on the PM in Noir. It was a tough choice. I still hope to get  the PM at some point, once I’m allowed off ban island lol


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Starbucks to go lol. 
Mango dragonfruit with my favorite PM.


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Starbucks to go lol.
> Mango dragonfruit with my favorite PM.
> 
> View attachment 4222015



That’s a cute strap.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> That’s a cute strap.


Thanks. I had gotten it from Henri Bendel


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thanks. I had gotten it from Henri Bendel



HB has a lot of cute stuff — too bad about their closing.


----------



## uhpharm01

Johnpauliegal said:


> Starbucks to go lol.
> Mango dragonfruit with my favorite PM.
> 
> View attachment 4222015


I love that drink, but lately Starbucks that i go to has been out of all the ingredients that they use to make that drink. .


----------



## Johnpauliegal

uhpharm01 said:


> I love that drink, but lately Starbucks that i go to has been out of all the ingredients that they use to make that drink. .



It’s crazy. I hear ya. So do I. 
I tried getting it a few days ago; settled with strawberry açaí (which is also good; I get it with light water lol.) Surprisingly I was able to get it today.


----------



## uhpharm01

Johnpauliegal said:


> It’s crazy. I hear ya. So do I.
> I tried getting it a few days ago; settled with strawberry açaí (which is also good; I get it with light water lol.) Surprisingly I was able to get it today.


I’ve been getting a passion tango lemonade with 3 pumps of raspberry sweeter with no ice.


----------



## Iamminda

What a treat today — to get a pumpkin spice frap AND a new S’well bottle at SB .


----------



## candypoo

Hot latte & my LV Capucines


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> What a treat today — to get a pumpkin spice frap AND a new S’well bottle at SB .



I love everything in that picture! I have the same swell bottle in onyx. [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> HB has a lot of cute stuff — too bad about their closing.





Iamminda said:


> What a treat today — to get a pumpkin spice frap AND a new S’well bottle at SB .


Love the SHINY wallet too! And the bottle.
Btw, it is too bad HB is closing. I just looked it up after I saw your post. But I gotta say, the SAs at the NYC store were very snobby compared to the LV store SAs in NYC when I was visiting. The LV SAs were sooo sweet and nice!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> What a treat today — to get a pumpkin spice frap AND a new S’well bottle at SB .


So many goodies in this shot, my friend.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks C .  I know you are a S’well lover too.  This new one is 16 oz — I am excited to try it since it is shorter than my 17 oz regular size and can fit better in my bag.



Chiichan said:


> I love everything in that picture! I have the same swell bottle in onyx. [emoji4]



Thank you SM .  I don’t own any HB stuff but always thought they had really cute stuff.  



Sunshine mama said:


> Love the SHINY wallet too! And the bottle.
> Btw, it is too bad HB is closing. I just looked it up after I saw your post. But I gotta say, the SAs at the NYC store were very snobby compared to the LV store SAs in NYC when I was visiting. The LV SAs were sooo sweet and nice!



Thanks DM .  I still remember—and am still appreciative of—your good advice about this bag.  



Dextersmom said:


> So many goodies in this shot, my friend.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

First day out of my Victorine! Went to Starbucks after a movie date with DH [emoji7]


----------



## balen.girl

The Halloween cake is here.. [emoji317][emoji316]


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Trying new iced maple pecan latte.  Yum


----------



## Work_For_Purse

balen.girl said:


> The Halloween cake is here.. [emoji317][emoji316]
> View attachment 4227605


Oh love the cake   where is it?


----------



## sera3m45

90+ degree in LA calls for a venti cold foam cold brew to go [emoji6]


----------



## balen.girl

Work_For_Purse said:


> Oh love the cake   where is it?



It’s from Starbucks Singapore.. It’s a nice chocolate mixed with almond cake.. [emoji106]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> What a treat today — to get a pumpkin spice frap AND a new S’well bottle at SB [emoji2].


Drooling over all of this M! [emoji7]  Just love your beautiful zcp! Hope you're having an awesome weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Drooling over all of this M! [emoji7]  Just love your beautiful zcp! Hope you're having an awesome weekend!



Thanks so much A.  Hope you had a good trip to Universal (if you haven’t gone yet, have a great time ),


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much A.  Hope you had a good trip to Universal (if you haven’t gone yet, have a great time ),


Lol thank you my friend. I'm headed there next week for my birthday and can't wait! Should be a good time[emoji3]


----------



## Chiichan

sera3m45 said:


> 90+ degree in LA calls for a venti cold foam cold brew to go [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4228139



Only in LA does the week start off feeling like fall and end like summer again.


----------



## TraGiv

Duomo hobo and chai [emoji477]️ tea latte.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

balen.girl said:


> It’s from Starbucks Singapore.. It’s a nice chocolate mixed with almond cake.. [emoji106]


Wow  that looks so good and cute. I dont know why Starbucks in US isn't offering anything good baked goods


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

When you scroll through travel albums at random, only to realize you've completely forgotten about your pickups. In this case, my cute Starbucks Bearista 

Happy Monday everyone!


----------



## Aoifs

Non Starbucks coffee in DC


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Aoifs said:


> Non Starbucks coffee in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229658


Love both pieces; especially that red Gucci soho. 
(I just bought the same Gucci bag about 2 weeks ago. It’s a beauty)


----------



## Aoifs

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love both pieces; especially that red Gucci soho. [emoji813]
> (I just bought the same Gucci bag about 2 weeks ago. It’s a beauty)


It's a great size and an even better colour!


----------



## themeanreds

Gearing up for Game 1 today.


----------



## Iamminda

themeanreds said:


> Gearing up for Game 1 today.
> View attachment 4230945



I didn’t realize the World Series is starting already, lol.  I like your mug — my DD has a t shirt with that LA sign (done with the two hands as such).


----------



## PinkKelly

This is the new Witches brew frappuccino that came out today. Taste like orange cream and chia seeds. I got the size tall, $5.30 total. Kind of pricey but fun to try for the holiday! Also my Tournelle PM.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Cabas Piano and Caramel Apple Spice! Today will be her first time at the grocery xD


----------



## Johnpauliegal

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 4232758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new Witches brew frappuccino that came out today. Taste like orange cream and chia seeds. I got the size tall, $5.30 total. Kind of pricey but fun to try for the holiday! Also my Tournelle PM.


Boy that looks yummy. The bag looks yummy too lol.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 4232758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new Witches brew frappuccino that came out today. Taste like orange cream and chia seeds. I got the size tall, $5.30 total. Kind of pricey but fun to try for the holiday! Also my Tournelle PM.


Nice combo! [emoji106]


----------



## balen.girl

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 4232758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new Witches brew frappuccino that came out today. Taste like orange cream and chia seeds. I got the size tall, $5.30 total. Kind of pricey but fun to try for the holiday! Also my Tournelle PM.



Nice bag.. 
btw.. the drink is purple, but taste like orange ? I thought it should taste like grapes or blueberry or else.. lol..


----------



## PinkKelly

balen.girl said:


> Nice bag..
> btw.. the drink is purple, but taste like orange ? I thought it should taste like grapes or blueberry or else.. lol..


Yes weird isn’t I guess that’s just the food coloring? I looked up ingredients before I posted to make sure what to tell you all since it’s an odd taste but like a smoothie so wasn’t too bad.


----------



## Iamminda

PinkKelly said:


> View attachment 4232758
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the new Witches brew frappuccino that came out today. Taste like orange cream and chia seeds. I got the size tall, $5.30 total. Kind of pricey but fun to try for the holiday! Also my Tournelle PM.



I read all about this drink today, lol, and would like to try it while it is still available the next few days.  I like orange creamsicle but I am not sure how I feel about the chia seeds.  Btw, your Tournelle looks beautiful.


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday.  As I was leaving my grocery store, I grabbed a free sample of the Halloween Frap (from the SB on site).   Look at how cute and small the sample is next to my cles!! Anyways, I liked the orange creamy taste and the seeds didn’t bother me.  If I get a chance, I will get a full size one this weekend.


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday.  As I was leaving my grocery store, I grabbed a free sample of the Halloween Frap (from the SB on site).   Look at how cute and small the sample is next to my cles!! Anyways, I liked the orange creamy taste and the seeds didn’t bother me.  If I get a chance, I will get a full size one this weekend.


Adorable, IM.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Adorable, IM.


A freebie is always good


----------



## Bumbles

Love both items and th colours as amazing


Aoifs said:


> Non Starbucks coffee in DC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229658


----------



## foreverbagslove

Not at Starbucks but at work... the new Halloween drink tastes.... scary [emoji33] 
Had two sips and couldn’t finish it


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

This was yesterday. No parking space so I opted for drive-thru.. Tried the newly-launched beverage in our country -- Pumpkin Spice Latte. But the barista wasn't feeling artistic. Or do you guys just get a "circle" for this drink? [emoji12]


----------



## uhpharm01

foreverbagslove said:


> View attachment 4234333
> 
> View attachment 4234334
> 
> 
> Not at Starbucks but at work... the new Halloween drink tastes.... scary [emoji33]
> Had two sips and couldn’t finish it


That Witch Frapp wasn't very good.  I had it without the chia seeds (sp?), too.  It's tasted like orange something, I can't put my finger on it.


----------



## Soniaa

Was cold and pouring out today so took my cutie patootie in my favorite print and headed into a local starbucks 
	

		
			
		

		
	



You could tell she's well pampered as she's sitting on top of napkins


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> What a treat today — to get a pumpkin spice frap AND a new S’well bottle at SB .



So much goodness in one pic—where should my eyes look??? [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> When you scroll through travel albums at random, only to realize you've completely forgotten about your pickups. In this case, my cute Starbucks Bearista
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4229584



Omgeeeeee!!!! The Barista Bear is too cool for school [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Melrosgirl

This Starbucks thread has become my favorite thing to read each day. LOL I love seeing these photos. One day I’ll remember to snap a photo when I’m at SB.


----------



## Grande Latte

Yeah. Totally. Whenever I'm at Starbucks, I forget to take a pic. Hahaha.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Soniaa said:


> Was cold and pouring out today so took my cutie patootie in my favorite print and headed into a local starbucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4235386
> 
> You could tell she's well pampered as she's sitting on top of napkins


You're  a great pamperer! I should do the same as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday.  As I was leaving my grocery store, I grabbed a free sample of the Halloween Frap (from the SB on site).   Look at how cute and small the sample is next to my cles!! Anyways, I liked the orange creamy taste and the seeds didn’t bother me.  If I get a chance, I will get a full size one this weekend.


At first glance i didn't realize it was a cles. I thought it was a pochette of some sort! The tiny drink and the cles are perfect together! Soooo cute!


----------



## llovescuteshoes

Ladan Mrss said:


> When my brother hijacks my car and I have to entertain myself in my favorite Starbucks.
> 
> View attachment 4173218



What size neverfull is this? And what brand are your sunnies? tia [emoji4]


----------



## Soniaa

Sunshine mama said:


> You're  a great pamperer! I should do the same as well!


Lol thanks. Some people look at me like I'm crazy but I say better to be safe than sorry...


----------



## missconvy

llovescuteshoes said:


> What size neverfull is this? And what brand are your sunnies? tia [emoji4]



This looks to be the MM.


----------



## themeanreds

My hubby got me the reusable cup today with an eggnog latte. They wouldn’t let him get another holiday drink to get a second free cup (one per person apparently), so he just bought one instead.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

themeanreds said:


> My hubby got me the reusable cup today with an eggnog latte. They wouldn’t let him get another holiday drink to get a second free cup (one per person apparently), so he just bought one instead.
> View attachment 4240758
> 
> View attachment 4240759



Love how it matches the interior of your Bag

Can I ask what bag it is?  At first I thought it was a NF but looking at the straps I see it’s not.


----------



## j_87

The toasted white mocha is back [emoji173]️ Sad that they were out of the red reusable cups though


----------



## Johnpauliegal

j_87 said:


> The toasted white mocha is back [emoji173]️ Sad that they were out of the red reusable cups though
> 
> View attachment 4241001


Is that a Gucci soho behind the cles 
I just bought the same one 2 weeks ago.


----------



## j_87

Johnpauliegal said:


> Is that a Gucci soho behind the cles
> I just bought the same one 2 weeks ago.



Yes it is! Hope you’re enjoying yours! [emoji5]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My entire city sold out of the red cups by 9amLOL 
This peppermint mocha made my day though... I just love the start of Holiday Season


----------



## themeanreds

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love how it matches the interior of your Bag
> 
> Can I ask what bag it is?  At first I thought it was a NF but looking at the straps I see it’s not.



Thank you! I love the red with DE.

It’s a cabas Rivington (discontinued, I got it pre-loved). The sides can be zipped up or left out, so sort of like the cinching on the Neverfull.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

themeanreds said:


> My hubby got me the reusable cup today with an eggnog latte. They wouldn’t let him get another holiday drink to get a second free cup (one per person apparently), so he just bought one instead.
> View attachment 4240758
> 
> View attachment 4240759


Nice! I went around 4 with my LV, but I got a boring white cup  The Caramel Brulee latte was good though! Eggnog is also awesome


----------



## toujours*chic

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4241113
> 
> My entire city sold out of the red cups by 9amLOL
> This peppermint mocha made my day though... I just love the start of Holiday Season


So much eye candy here!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4241113
> 
> My entire city sold out of the red cups by 9amLOL
> This peppermint mocha made my day though... I just love the start of Holiday Season



I didn’t realize the peppermint mocha is available already — yeah!!!  Thanks for this good news dear .  I love your gorgeous PM with the Laduree charm.  Have a great weekend V


----------



## merekat703

Chaos in store for red cups but I got one with my pepp. Mocha


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> My hubby got me the reusable cup today with an eggnog latte. They wouldn’t let him get another holiday drink to get a second free cup (one per person apparently), so he just bought one instead.
> View attachment 4240758
> 
> View attachment 4240759


Pretty! Was the cup free yesterday only?


----------



## mrsinsyder

Catogram and the coveted red cup


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrsinsyder said:


> Catogram and the coveted red cup
> 
> View attachment 4241776


Love this! Both the cup and the bag! I'm heading out right now to see if i can find this unicorn cup. Wish me luck!


----------



## mrsinsyder

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this! Both the cup and the bag! I'm heading out right now to see if i can find this unicorn cup. Wish me luck!


I’m not sure if the cup was harder to get, or the bag! My store wasn’t giving cups unless you asked so I must have gotten lucky.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

toujours*chic said:


> So much eye candy here!


LOL You're so cute hun Thank you very much!


Iamminda said:


> I didn’t realize the peppermint mocha is available already — yeah!!!  Thanks for this good news dear .  I love your gorgeous PM with the Laduree charm.  Have a great weekend V


Happy Saturday, sweet IM! Thank you for the compliment
I hope they bring back the candy cane topping again... the peppermint mocha feels naked without it


----------



## themeanreds

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty! Was the cup free yesterday only?


I think so. But hubby bought his, so I’m guessing that they will be available to purchase??


----------



## themeanreds

Back for a PSL this morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrsinsyder said:


> I’m not sure if the cup was harder to get, or the bag! My store wasn’t giving cups unless you asked so I must have gotten lucky.


Third time's a charm! The 3rd SB I went to had some left so I got two! Thank you for the tip. I had to ask!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Capu and I picked up the red cup yesterday. For my store, they put our holiday drink inside the cup: creme brûlée with no coffee base.


----------



## ETenebris




----------



## Soniaa

Now I want red cups ...


----------



## Sunshine mama

Soniaa said:


> Now I want red cups ...


I know what you mean! I didn't know I needed these red cups until I read the posts about them here!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbucks drive thru today. One for DH and one for me.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Starbucks drive thru today. One for DH and one for me.



Your Lockme is beautiful!!!  I love silver hardware more than gold.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Your Lockme is beautiful!!!  I love silver hardware more than gold.


Thank you IM!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

So cold and treat myself with hot chocolate


----------



## Crazy for Bags

First holiday drink of the season!


----------



## Ladan Mrss

llovescuteshoes said:


> What size neverfull is this? And what brand are your sunnies? tia [emoji4]



Hi there.
I have Neverfull MM.
Sunnies are from Gucci - GG0164S 003


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Went to the drive thru for my fav drink: mango dragonfruit with my little cles 
Tried to get a red cup which I missed out on. They should be getting more on Saturday. 
Don’t know what it is about that red cup; but I must be one!


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Went to the drive thru for my fav drink: mango dragonfruit with my little cles
> Tried to get a red cup which I missed out on. They should be getting more on Saturday.
> Don’t know what it is about that red cup; but I must be one!
> View attachment 4243944



I love your floor mats!!   You are a big fan, aren’t you?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> I love your floor mats!!   You are a big fan, aren’t you?


Thank you. Oh my yes I am. 
I posted some of my Beatles memorabilia in a thread somewhere??? I had forgotten where it was. I had to do a search. 

https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/any-oddball-collections.993393/#post-32503797

(There are a few images in this thread of my collection).


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you. Oh my yes I am.
> I posted some of my Beatles memorabilia in a thread somewhere??? I had forgotten where it was. I had to do a search.
> 
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/any-oddball-collections.993393/#post-32503797
> 
> (There are a few images in this thread of my collection).



Thanks for the link—amazing collectors items


----------



## viewwing

Lol..it’s funny how people can buy $2000 bags but rush for a free cup... I don’t get it...


----------



## Chiichan

Johnpauliegal said:


> Went to the drive thru for my fav drink: mango dragonfruit with my little cles
> Tried to get a red cup which I missed out on. They should be getting more on Saturday.
> Don’t know what it is about that red cup; but I must be one!
> View attachment 4243944



How does that drink taste? It sounds delicious.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

viewwing said:


> Lol..it’s funny how people can buy $2000 bags but rush for a free cup... I don’t get it...


It's part of the excitement kicking off the Xmas season You get a reusable Holiday red cup and $0.50 cents off your holiday drinks for the remainder of the season when you bring it in.

Holiday cheer?✔️
Environmentally friendly? ✔️
Encourages you to indulge in more Starbucks yumminess?✔️
More funds to funnel towards LV? ✔️


----------



## Johnpauliegal

viewwing said:


> Lol..it’s funny how people can buy $2000 bags but rush for a free cup... I don’t get it...



Actually it wasn’t free. You had to buy one of their delicious and pricey drinks to get the “so-called” free cup; otherwise you had to buy it for $2.50.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Chiichan said:


> How does that drink taste? It sounds delicious.



It is delicious.
It tastes like berries with a hint of mango. Very refreshing and lower in calories compared to their other beverages.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> It's part of the excitement kicking off the Xmas season You get a reusable Holiday red cup and $0.50 cents off your holiday drinks for the remainder of the season when you bring it in.
> 
> Holiday cheer?✔️
> Environmentally friendly? ✔️
> Encourages you to indulge in more Starbucks yumminess?✔️
> More funds to funnel towards LV? ✔️



Perfect answer. 

Also it wasn’t free; you had to buy one of their delicious drinks to get the cup.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Work_For_Purse said:


> So cold and treat myself with hot chocolate


Love the giraffes!


----------



## SupaUltra_J

On my desk today. I need to hunt down a red cup!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4244669



Waaaa[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] 

[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your clear bag and how you styled it[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Lol..it’s funny how people can buy $2000 bags but rush for a free cup... I don’t get it...


I BOUGHT both of my cups! Well, because I missed out when they were free. But TBH, it was the thrill of the chase.  After I got them,  I really didn't care for them because if I had a choice, I don't use plastic cups.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Waaaa[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your clear bag and how you styled it[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Gonna have to take out my clear bag again!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4244669


I loooovvvveeee your luggage tag.  Did it come with a bag?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

GeorginaLavender said:


> Waaaa[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]
> 
> [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your clear bag and how you styled it[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Thanks hun! Happy Wednesday


Sunshine mama said:


> I loooovvvveeee your luggage tag.  Did it come with a bag?


Thank you SM 
Lol, unfortunately it didn't. My bag was from Zara and 1/20th the cost of the Chapman tag. I think that's how a lot of LV lovers roll... that high/low life


----------



## KristyNikol

So excited for the holiday flavors to be back! Sitting outside with my Favorite MM in DE and a nonfat caramel brûlée latte!
What's your favorite holiday flavor?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Gonna have to take out my clear bag again!



Right?

Am I crazy for wanting to buy this?

I love the classic Gucci stripes, but currently debating with myself if it really goes with pale pink...


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> Right?
> 
> Am I crazy for wanting to buy this?
> 
> I love the classic Gucci stripes, but currently debating with myself if it really goes with pale pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245924


Yeah.  I saw this one on one of the websites and thought it was a good deal compared to 3000.00! But it's still plastic. So are you tempted?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks hun! Happy Wednesday
> 
> Thank you SM
> Lol, unfortunately it didn't. My bag was from Zara and 1/20th the cost of the Chapman tag. I think that's how a lot of LV lovers roll... that high/low life


Sorry for not being clear. Did the tag come with an LV bag or did you get it separately?


----------



## Johnpauliegal

GeorginaLavender said:


> Right?
> 
> Am I crazy for wanting to buy this?
> 
> I love the classic Gucci stripes, but currently debating with myself if it really goes with pale pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245924


I don’t appreciate people looking at my personal belongings. Bad enough they do it at the airport!   Not a fan of this particular bag.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> Yeah.  I saw this one on one of the websites and thought it was a good deal compared to 3000.00! But it's still plastic. So are you tempted?



It’s percolating, lol.

I think it would have been a done deal if it was red leather instead pale pink.  Also, when compared to $3k—this is a bargain, right? [emoji16][emoji23][emoji38]


----------



## Chiichan

GeorginaLavender said:


> Right?
> 
> Am I crazy for wanting to buy this?
> 
> I love the classic Gucci stripes, but currently debating with myself if it really goes with pale pink...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4245924



I don’t not like it.... it would be cooler if it was the brown leather like the regular bags.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Sorry for not being clear. Did the tag come with an LV bag or did you get it separately?


NP, lovely SM I got it as part of a tag set (mens S/S 17 runway)


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

With my fave LV and vintage Celine Macadam [emoji7] Ordered Snowy Cranberry White Mocha and Chocolate Oatmeal Cheesecake. Both are too sweet for me. Will have the syrup lessened for the latte next time.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> I don’t appreciate people looking at my personal belongings. Bad enough they do it at the airport!   Not a fan of this particular bag.


The personal belongings ALL have to be in SLGs and if not, they have to be intentional and strategically placed in the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVintage_LVoe said:


> With my fave LV and vintage Celine Macadam [emoji7] Ordered Snowy Cranberry White Mocha and Chocolate Oatmeal Cheesecake. Both are too sweet for me. Will have the syrup lessened for the latte next time.
> 
> View attachment 4246355


I've never seen that cake. It looks good, and I like your bag too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> It’s percolating, lol.
> 
> I think it would have been a done deal if it was red leather instead pale pink.  Also, when compared to $3k—this is a bargain, right? [emoji16][emoji23][emoji38]


Yeah. The pale pink is a deal breaker for me. Red would have been smashing! It would also be really classic looking if it were brown like @Chiichan said.


----------



## KristyNikol

Sunshine mama said:


> Starbucks drive thru today. One for DH and one for me.



Your Lockme is absolutely stunning!  I was looking at the Lockmeto, but seeing your post, I'm drooling! Gorgeous color, I haven't see that one yet.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I'm on a bit of a Starbucks kick - proof that their holiday marketing is on point Enjoying my double, no-whip toasted white mocha now... Happy Friday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4247521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a bit of a Starbucks kick - proof that their holiday marketing is on point Enjoying my double, no-whip toasted white mocha now... Happy Friday!


Nice!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My keyholder is lost in the picture. And it's already 3rd day of snow as you can see outside the window. .


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> My keyholder is lost in the picture. And it's already 3rd day of snow as you can see outside the window. .



Amarante is my fave [emoji5]


----------



## myluvofbags

Sunshine mama said:


> My keyholder is lost in the picture. And it's already 3rd day of snow as you can see outside the window. .



Beautiful color on the key holder and I love that mcm vanity case.


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Amarante is my fave [emoji5]


It's so sturdy too!


myluvofbags said:


> Beautiful color on the key holder and I love that mcm vanity case.


Thank you! It's my go to mini bag cuz it fits so much and it's so different.


----------



## LisLys

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4244669



Woow, this is so beautiful!!!! What bag is this clear one?


----------



## PittsburghLV

viewwing said:


> Lol..it’s funny how people can buy $2000 bags but rush for a free cup... I don’t get it...


Just because we have money to spend on nice bags doesn’t mean we don’t look for bargains. You don’t get to a place in life where you can afford bags like these by throwing money away.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LisLys said:


> Woow, this is so beautiful!!!! What bag is this clear one?


Thanks sweetie! It's a Zara convertible backpack - part of my transparent trio. I'm all PVC'd out now


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!!


Thank you, sweet SM! Love your yummy pic with MCM & LV


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks sweetie! It's a Zara convertible backpack - part of my transparent trio. I'm all PVC'd out now
> View attachment 4248908



Omgeeee!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your awesome B raincoat [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

GeorginaLavender said:


> Omgeeee!!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ your awesome B raincoat [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7].


Thank you very much GL


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4247521
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on a bit of a Starbucks kick - proof that their holiday marketing is on point Enjoying my double, no-whip toasted white mocha now... Happy Friday!


Haha I just realized how sketchy my post looks with white SB cup... Don't worry, my coffee fresh that day and transferred from the holiday cup (spilling). We happen to have stacks of these from the SB traveler sets that we get for parties


----------



## simplyhappy

I was taking a shopping break with a delicious cappuccino and mini pochette. (Still searching for a DE version, forever sold out.) Happy Sunday!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

simplyhappy said:


> I was taking a shopping break with a delicious cappuccino and mini pochette. (Still searching for a DE version, forever sold out.) Happy Sunday!
> 
> View attachment 4249549


I called the CS number and they located one for me. She also said after checking the inventory there are still a few more out there. I live in New York; they located one in Westchester county. I should be receiving it this week.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

My store got more red cups in yesterday so I picked one up.


----------



## Chiichan

Johnpauliegal said:


> My store got more red cups in yesterday so I picked one up.
> View attachment 4249612



I didn’t realize those cups were so popular! My barista had whispered “we have more red cups!” when my son and I got to the front of the line lol.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Chiichan said:


> I didn’t realize those cups were so popular! My barista had whispered “we have more red cups!” when my son and I got to the front of the line lol.


Too funny.   Love it!


----------



## Fernsmum

Enjoyed a Vanilla Latte with my Twist tote yesterday love the christmas cups


----------



## simplyhappy

Johnpauliegal said:


> I called the CS number and they located one for me. She also said after checking the inventory there are still a few more out there. I live in New York; they located one in Westchester county. I should be receiving it this week.


Thank you for the tip! I'm going to contact CS today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks sweetie! It's a Zara convertible backpack - part of my transparent trio. I'm all PVC'd out now
> View attachment 4248908


Nice!!! Have you experienced any condensation inside the coat when wearing it?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice!!! Have you experienced any condensation inside the coat when wearing it?


Not at all It's Burberry so one would expect it to be well thought out... The trench has 4 built in ventilation holes like standard sportswear


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Not at all It's Burberry so one would expect it to be well thought out... The trench has 4 built in ventilation holes like standard sportswear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250661



Utterly fabulous[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Not at all It's Burberry so one would expect it to be well thought out... The trench has 4 built in ventilation holes like standard sportswear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4250661


You look totally dreamy!!! And it's good to know that there's no condensation! Oh MAN!!! Another item I NEED!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I'm back in white chocolate heaven


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4254138
> View attachment 4254139
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm back in white chocolate heaven



Oh wow, look at all those beautifully wrapped presents (someone is going to have a good holiday ).  And your gorgeous (R litchi?) keypouch!!!!


----------



## simplyhappy

I have to say, I had a Starbucks cranberry bliss bar, and it was not good at all. I can't remember what exactly I didn't like about the taste. Usually I love their pastries.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, look at all those beautifully wrapped presents (someone is going to have a good holiday ).  And your gorgeous (R litchi?) keypouch!!!!


Hi lovely IM, I hope your week is going well. LOL I've been collecting my gifts since August so I'll be all set when December rolls around. You can notice the last parcel that ran out of gift wrap paper (improvising at its best). 

I can't wait to see your beautiful ZCP Rose Litchi in action. Hope you're enjoying it thoroughly


----------



## ADreamDeferred

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi lovely IM, I hope your week is going well. LOL I've been collecting my gifts since August so I'll be all set when December rolls around. You can notice the last parcel that ran out of gift wrap paper (improvising at its best).


Nice to be ahead of the game! I am usually done shopping in early December


----------



## Chiichan

Yay! Finally a chance to take a proper picture! It’s also my replacement PM’s first time out. Lol DS bit the head off my cookie before I could take the picture. [emoji31]


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> Yay! Finally a chance to take a proper picture! It’s also my replacement PM’s first time out. Lol DS bit the head off my cookie before I could take the picture. [emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 4254632



This looks gorgeous with the Kabuki twilly.  Did this replace a mono PM or another Noir?  I am ready for some Christmas treats at SB.


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> This looks gorgeous with the Kabuki twilly.  Did this replace a mono PM or another Noir?  I am ready for some Christmas treats at SB.



I thought so too! Lol idk why but I never liked seeing the twilly on the mono PM I replaced. I was really sad to see it go but it started cracking in the pleats. My CA let me replace it at the current cost of the bag which was really awesome. There wasn’t anything else I wanted so I got the noir instead. The scarlet color was lovely too but I didn’t need another red bag. 

I love the Christmas treats. The cranberry bliss bar is so yummy and if I recall there was a cook butter bar last year as well.


----------



## ASL4Allie

A Delightful kind of day! Trying the new toasted whites chocolate mocha and Snowman. [emoji39]


----------



## Grande Latte

Chiichan said:


> I thought so too! Lol idk why but I never liked seeing the twilly on the mono PM I replaced. I was really sad to see it go but it started cracking in the pleats. My CA let me replace it at the current cost of the bag which was really awesome. There wasn’t anything else I wanted so I got the noir instead. The scarlet color was lovely too but I didn’t need another red bag.
> 
> I love the Christmas treats. The cranberry bliss bar is so yummy and if I recall there was a cook butter bar last year as well.



I was wondering what your replacement PM means. Good call. Everybody loves their black empreinte PM.


----------



## Sarah03

My Noe with a Peppermint hot chocolate!


----------



## Grande Latte

Sarah03 said:


> View attachment 4255154
> 
> My Noe with a Peppermint hot chocolate!


 So cute.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Chiichan said:


> Yay! Finally a chance to take a proper picture! It’s also my replacement PM’s first time out. Lol DS bit the head off my cookie before I could take the picture. [emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 4254632


Haha I love how that snowman turned out... I do the same to any Easter bunny that comes my way


----------



## Chiichan

Grande Latte said:


> I was wondering what your replacement PM means. Good call. Everybody loves their black empreinte PM.



Thanks! You’re right, I’ve mostly heard good things regarding the noir PM in particular. Im glad I was able to get one. [emoji4]



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Haha I love how that snowman turned out... I do the same to any Easter bunny that comes my way



Haha the kids are infamous for decapitating cookies. The poor gingerbread men that have died at their expense [emoji23][emoji23]. They’re also the same with Easter bunny shaped chocolates lol


----------



## clumsiest

I became DE-addicted


----------



## jorjaiso

clumsiest said:


> I became DE-addicted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4256052


Me for a few years - everything DE.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

I'm missing only 1 sticker and I can't help but go to Starbucks this morning to finally complete them and get their 2019 Travel Organizer. I opted out of the planner bec. I already got my 2019 fillers for my Agenda PM. 

By the way, I ordered Teavana Iced Shaken Hibiscus Tea with Pomegranate Pearls and Almond Match Donut. And of course with my lovely companion, my DE Victorine. 

So excited to use this! As we say here in my country, "pampa-good vibes!" Have a lovely morning everyone! [emoji274][emoji4]


----------



## ADreamDeferred

LVintage_LVoe said:


> I'm missing only 1 sticker and I can't help but go to Starbucks this morning to finally complete them and get their 2019 Travel Organizer. I opted out of the planner bec. I already got my 2019 fillers for my Agenda PM.
> 
> View attachment 4256380
> 
> View attachment 4256381
> 
> View attachment 4256382


Wow, I've never seen a Sbux organizer or "home good" like that. Neat!


----------



## j_87

Sous vide egg bites and toasted white mocha


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chiichan said:


> Yay! Finally a chance to take a proper picture! It’s also my replacement PM’s first time out. Lol DS bit the head off my cookie before I could take the picture. [emoji31]
> 
> View attachment 4254632


Beautiful bag and cute snow body!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!
> View attachment 4258349


So pretty!


----------



## Chiichan

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!
> View attachment 4258349



I wish I could tie the bandeaus like this on any of my bags.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

ADreamDeferred said:


> Wow, I've never seen a Sbux organizer or "home good" like that. Neat!


Thanks! I'm not sure if it's the same with other countries but this free organizer/planner is an annual thing here in ours during Christmas season. You just have to collect 18 stickers (1 beverage = 1 sticker) during the promo period [emoji4][emoji319][emoji318]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, lovely ladies


Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!





Chiichan said:


> I wish I could tie the bandeaus like this on any of my bags.


----------



## miumiu2046

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure if it's the same with other countries but this free organizer/planner is an annual thing here in ours during Christmas season. You just have to collect 18 stickers (1 beverage = 1 sticker) during the promo period [emoji4][emoji319][emoji318]



Where are you? Don’t think we get this in Canada.  [emoji30]


----------



## thebagqueen

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!
> View attachment 4258349



Love the bow! There’s no way I could tie like that


----------



## beccarisa

my Alma BB and Chanel card holder a few weeks ago at Starbucks


----------



## ADreamDeferred

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Thanks! I'm not sure if it's the same with other countries but this free organizer/planner is an annual thing here in ours during Christmas season. You just have to collect 18 stickers (1 beverage = 1 sticker) during the promo period





miumiu2046 said:


> Where are you? Don’t think we get this in Canada.



That's cool. I don't think the US has that, but we do have a few times a year where they do "games" - You collect spots like Bingo when you visit/make a purchase... (you check your progress on the app) And then you can win prizes like Starbucks for Life/Year/Month/Week, free baked good, 10 stars, etc.


----------



## Mrsfunnyman

beccarisa said:


> my Alma BB and Chanel card holder a few weeks ago at Starbucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4258826



This pic makes me want to carry my Alma BB [emoji7]


----------



## ayutilovesGST




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A little Holiday fun: I tried to stack an LV/Starbucks tree but it turned out like a totem pole LOL


----------



## themeanreds

Sandwich for breakfast and a flat white


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

2 Caramel brûlée lattes. I couldn't refuse an extra sample


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

miumiu2046 said:


> Where are you? Don’t think we get this in Canada.  [emoji30]


The Philippines [emoji274][emoji4][emoji173]️


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

ADreamDeferred said:


> That's cool. I don't think the US has that, but we do have a few times a year where they do "games" - You collect spots like Bingo when you visit/make a purchase... (you check your progress on the app) And then you can win prizes like Starbucks for Life/Year/Month/Week, free baked good, 10 stars, etc.


That's cool too! And speaking of prizes, the travel organizer also came with a Starbucks card and when you load with with min. $10 (approx) and register it, you'll get a chance to win Starbucks for a year! Hope I win! Haha! [emoji1]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday friends!
Here's a closer shot of my decadent treat from the other day


----------



## themeanreds

I can’t resist a pretty mermaid ‍♀️ coffee mug from Starbucks


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Caramel brûlée latte again today I think it's overtaking Peppermint mocha as my Holiday fave...


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

All of this cheers up a freezing cold morning


----------



## Sunshine mama

Babydoll Chanel said:


> All of this cheers up a freezing cold morning





Babydoll Chanel said:


> All of this cheers up a freezing cold morning


Awww! They're cheering me up too!!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Babydoll Chanel said:


> All of this cheers up a freezing cold morning


Aawww I suddenly miss my Emilie and vernis cles (had the same color).. This looks festive! [emoji4]


----------



## LovingLV81

My artsy and I with a Green tea frappe.


----------



## Chi2015




----------



## Aliluvlv

BFF and I had a nice SB break this weekend and each scored a free red bag with a purchase. [emoji5]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> BFF and I had a nice SB break this weekend and each scored a free red bag with a purchase. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275073


Yummy!!!! And are the freeby bags from a U.S. store?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Yummy!!!! And are the freeby bags from a U.S. store?


Yes! The sign said free with a $25 merchandise purchase, but I was able to get one with a gift card purchase.  [emoji2]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Yes! The sign said free with a $25 merchandise purchase, but I was able to get one with a gift card purchase.  [emoji2]


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> BFF and I had a nice SB break this weekend and each scored a free red bag with a purchase. [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4275073



Oh wow, I really like these red SB shopping bags.  And those drinks look yummy.  I have yet to get a Christmas drink at SB this year — hope to soon though.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, I really like these red SB shopping bags.  And those drinks look yummy.  I have yet to get a Christmas drink at SB this year — hope to soon though.


Wow, M! I wish I had your restraint. Ever since I tried the salted caramel mocha frappuccino I was hooked! It's been very cold in Minnesota this season already but I can't resist that frappuccino. They're "helping" me self insulate. [emoji4] The red bag will be the perfect size to bring my lunch to work in. Looking forward to seeing pics when you get to SB soon [emoji6]


----------



## Firstfullsteps

Breakfast with ma dawg


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pochette Accessoires  with a vernis strap I was finally able to find and get from fashionphile and enjoying a latte with a sandwich.


----------



## Starbux32

Homemade gingerbread cookies from a Starbucks friend with my Totem neverfull and chia tea latte!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Homemade gingerbread cookies from a Starbucks friend with my Totem neverfull and chia tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280333


Everything is beautiful! I'm listening to Ave Maria right now and your picture is just dreamy along with the song!


----------



## LVDevotee

Starbux32 said:


> Homemade gingerbread cookies from a Starbucks friend with my Totem neverfull and chia tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280333


Beautiful bag!


----------



## LVDevotee

Airport Starbucks .


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVDevotee said:


> Airport Starbucks .
> 
> View attachment 4280358


Love this bag! Is it the pm?


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Everything is beautiful! I'm listening to Ave Maria right now and your picture is just dreamy along with the song!


Awww, thanks darling!


----------



## LVDevotee

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this bag! Is it the pm?


It is the MM and I am absolutely loving it! I think we have had several same bag posts before, I think we may have similar bag taste.


----------



## Starbux32

LVDevotee said:


> Beautiful bag!


Thanks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just a normal Sunday morning with a balanced healthy breakfast! Our barista brought a sample of honey croissants and they were sooooo delish!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a normal Sunday morning with a balanced healthy breakfast! Our barista brought a sample of honey croissants and they were sooooo delish!


Nice healthy breakfast, lol! Like the bandelier on that cute little case!


----------



## meghanwhlr

Not at Starbucks but with. At curling.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a normal Sunday morning with a balanced healthy breakfast! Our barista brought a sample of honey croissants and they were sooooo delish!



My kind of healthy breakfast .  I would be interested in trying the honey croissant.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My kind of healthy breakfast .  I would be interested in trying the honey croissant.


It is kinda sweet and very good!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

meghanwhlr said:


> View attachment 4281513
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at Starbucks but with. At curling.


Hi can you tell me which size NF the pouch is from.   Thanks.


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Starbux32 said:


> Homemade gingerbread cookies from a Starbucks friend with my Totem neverfull and chia tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280333


LOVE your Totem! Is that an MM?


----------



## Starbux32

ADreamDeferred said:


> LOVE your Totem! Is that an MM?


Yes and thanks, I love it too!


----------



## Soniaa

Trying out all the holiday drinks...had the peppermint mocha last time....this time got toasted white chocolate mocha and I must proclaim this is my fave thus far yumm


----------



## Iamminda

Finally got my first peppermint mocha of the season. Have a great day


----------



## Soniaa

☕


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Finally got my first peppermint mocha of the season. Have a great day


You beat me to it M! I need to get one soon. Normally I go for the peppermint mocha first but the salted caramel frappuccinos have been distracting me.  Your LVs look just as yummy as I'm sure your drink was. Beautiful! Hope you have a wonderful holiday too!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> You beat me to it M! I need to get one soon. Normally I go for the peppermint mocha first but the salted caramel frappuccinos have been distracting me.  Your LVs look just as yummy as I'm sure your drink was. Beautiful! Hope you have a wonderful holiday too!



Thanks A .  I was tempted to get a salted caramel frap (since you said you are almost addicted to it, lol).  I hope you have a wonderful holiday too — can’t believe the year is almost over!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks A .  I was tempted to get a salted caramel frap (since you said you are almost addicted to it, lol).  I hope you have a wonderful holiday too — can’t believe the year is almost over!!!


No almost about it. Definitely addicted! [emoji3]


----------



## amstevens714

Chiichan said:


> I thought so too! Lol idk why but I never liked seeing the twilly on the mono PM I replaced. I was really sad to see it go but it started cracking in the pleats. My CA let me replace it at the current cost of the bag which was really awesome. There wasn’t anything else I wanted so I got the noir instead. The scarlet color was lovely too but I didn’t need another red bag.
> 
> I love the Christmas treats. The cranberry bliss bar is so yummy and if I recall there was a cook butter bar last year as well.



Firstly, congrats on the noir. It’s one of my favorite bags. Secondly, was the glazing cracking or the actual canvas? This is why I went leather with this one though !


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Starbux32 said:


> Homemade gingerbread cookies from a Starbucks friend with my Totem neverfull and chia tea latte!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4280333


It looks as if your Neverfull is wanting some of those gingerbread cookies! Look at those eyes! Lol!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

LVintage_LVoe said:


> It looks as if your Neverfull is wanting some of those gingerbread cookies! Look at those eyes! Lol!


Lol! Cute. I really want that Totem ^_^

@Starbux32 Are those cookie boxes by special request, or..? (I live in the US)


----------



## Chiichan

amstevens714 said:


> Firstly, congrats on the noir. It’s one of my favorite bags. Secondly, was the glazing cracking or the actual canvas? This is why I went leather with this one though !



Mine had cracking on the canvas itself. In between the folds of that makes sense. Lol yes that’s why I did the same. I loved everything else about the bag but those cracks... hopefully these issues get resolved. It’s really a great silhouette.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Soniaa said:


> Trying out all the holiday drinks...had the peppermint mocha last time....this time got toasted white chocolate mocha and I must proclaim this is my fave thus far yumm
> View attachment 4283393


YUMM I'm so jelly! White chocolate is my fave & for some strange reason they cut it from Canada's menu this year...


Iamminda said:


> Finally got my first peppermint mocha of the season. Have a great day


Happy Holidays to you as well IM! Beautiful shot


----------



## Chiichan

Chestnut Praline Latte at Barnes and Noble


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> YUMM I'm so jelly! White chocolate is my fave & for some strange reason they cut it from Canada's menu this year...
> 
> Happy Holidays to you as well IM! Beautiful shot



Enjoy your holidays V — and here’s to more beautiful and fun posts next year


----------



## Iamminda

Chiichan said:


> Chestnut Praline Latte at Barnes and Noble



I am not sure if I have tried this drink before — so many holiday drinks, so little time.  I thought about trying the new juniper drink but the barista said it tastes a little like oregano.


----------



## Chiichan

Iamminda said:


> I am not sure if I have tried this drink before — so many holiday drinks, so little time.  I thought about trying the new juniper drink but the barista said it tastes a little like oregano.



This has been my go to drink for the last couple years. I was curious about the juniper drink too, but I’m not brave enough. Lol.


----------



## themeanreds

Iamminda said:


> I am not sure if I have tried this drink before — so many holiday drinks, so little time.  I thought about trying the new juniper drink but the barista said it tastes a little like oregano.





Chiichan said:


> This has been my go to drink for the last couple years. I was curious about the juniper drink too, but I’m not brave enough. Lol.



I don't have a photo to add right now, but I wanted to say that I've had the juniper latte a couple of times....it does have an evergreen taste to it, kind of herbal, but not unpleasant. A friend of a friend manages a Starbucks and she said to customize by asking them to add a pump or two of the white chocolate mocha sauce. It definitely was yummy!


----------



## Bagologist

A Starbucks holiday favorite of mine, peppermint mocha with my holiday bag, Alma GM Pomme D'Amour . Sis had her usual white peach tea, peeking out to the left.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Bagologist said:


> A Starbucks holiday favorite of mine, peppermint mocha with my holiday bag, Alma GM Pomme D'Amour . Sis had her usual white peach tea, peeking out to the left.
> 
> View attachment 4284807


Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


----------



## Bagologist

Johnpauliegal said:


> Gorgeous gorgeous gorgeous!


Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Bagologist said:


> A Starbucks holiday favorite of mine, peppermint mocha with my holiday bag, Alma GM Pomme D'Amour . Sis had her usual white peach tea, peeking out to the left.
> 
> View attachment 4284807


Beautiful Alma.  To me, Pomme is probably the prettiest LV red ever (along with Carmine).


----------



## Iamminda

themeanreds said:


> I don't have a photo to add right now, but I wanted to say that I've had the juniper latte a couple of times....it does have an evergreen taste to it, kind of herbal, but not unpleasant. A friend of a friend manages a Starbucks and she said to customize by asking them to add a pump or two of the white chocolate mocha sauce. It definitely was yummy!


Thanks for this tip — hope to try it.


----------



## Bagologist

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful Alma.  To me, Pomme is probably the prettiest LV red ever (along with Carmine).


Thank you! I agree. The color is a true red, even more beautiful IRL.


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> YUMM I'm so jelly! White chocolate is my fave & for some strange reason they cut it from Canada's menu this year...
> 
> Happy Holidays to you as well IM! Beautiful shot


Aww that sucks! It's the perfect drink for someone with a sweet tooth. Wish I could mail you some hehe


----------



## Chiichan

themeanreds said:


> I don't have a photo to add right now, but I wanted to say that I've had the juniper latte a couple of times....it does have an evergreen taste to it, kind of herbal, but not unpleasant. A friend of a friend manages a Starbucks and she said to customize by asking them to add a pump or two of the white chocolate mocha sauce. It definitely was yummy!



Hmmm... with the white chocolate mocha sauce, does it taste like a York peppermint patty? Or like a junior mint? I might have to try it out now.


----------



## Chiichan

Bagologist said:


> A Starbucks holiday favorite of mine, peppermint mocha with my holiday bag, Alma GM Pomme D'Amour . Sis had her usual white peach tea, peeking out to the left.
> 
> View attachment 4284807



The charm looks so good with your alma! 

Is your iPad the new pro? I got one for Christmas and I’ve been trying to find a good cover for it. I wish they had a case just for the back and not that folio type.


----------



## themeanreds

Chiichan said:


> Hmmm... with the white chocolate mocha sauce, does it taste like a York peppermint patty? Or like a junior mint? I might have to try it out now.


It's not minty or spearminty, so I would say it tastes more like a slightly chocolately sprig of a christmas tree?? Hahahaha, that doesn't sound good, but it's actually mild on the juniper


----------



## Sunshine mama

themeanreds said:


> It's not minty or spearminty, so I would say it tastes more like a slightly chocolately sprig of a christmas tree?? Hahahaha, that doesn't sound good, but it's actually mild on the juniper


I've actually never tasted a Christmas tree!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

Bagologist said:


> A Starbucks holiday favorite of mine, peppermint mocha with my holiday bag, Alma GM Pomme D'Amour . Sis had her usual white peach tea, peeking out to the left.
> 
> View attachment 4284807


Loving that red on these forums... so festive! And love the New Wave charm!



themeanreds said:


> It's not minty or spearminty, so I would say it tastes more like a slightly chocolately sprig of a christmas tree?? Hahahaha, that doesn't sound good, but it's actually mild on the juniper


They had small samples on display at my store recently.. it wasn't as bad as I thought. It's pretty sweet. I don't want to say herbally or pine-y, but it is somewhere along those lines! Hard to describe for me. I wouldn't get it again as I am more of a sugary sweet/nutty/chocolate-y girl, but it was nice that they had samples out (probably bc of the backlash - to get ppl to try it lol)


----------



## Chiichan

Sunshine mama said:


> I've actually never tasted a Christmas tree!





themeanreds said:


> It's not minty or spearminty, so I would say it tastes more like a slightly chocolately sprig of a christmas tree?? Hahahaha, that doesn't sound good, but it's actually mild on the juniper



Now I want to dip a branch of Christmas tree in chocolate [emoji1786] lol


----------



## Soniaa

Are they still selling those red cups...I still didn't get one...and still want one LOL


----------



## idlehen

Soniaa said:


> Are they still selling those red cups...I still didn't get one...and still want one LOL


No, I asked when I went to Starbucks a few days ago and the cashier said they have been sold out for awhile with no plans for restock


----------



## Soniaa

idlehen said:


> No, I asked when I went to Starbucks a few days ago and the cashier said they have been sold out for awhile with no plans for restock


Ah bah humbug!


----------



## Bagologist

Chiichan said:


> The charm looks so good with your alma!
> 
> Is your iPad the new pro? I got one for Christmas and I’ve been trying to find a good cover for it. I wish they had a case just for the back and not that folio type.



Thank you! I'm finding that charm really goes with all my bags.  Yes it is, it's the 12.9. I bought the Apple smart folio as well as the keyboard folio. I also bought a clear back cover on amazon with a pencil slot so I'll see how that one works out.


----------



## Chiichan

Bagologist said:


> Thank you! I'm finding that charm really goes with all my bags.  Yes it is, it's the 12.9. I bought the Apple smart folio as well as the keyboard folio. I also bought a clear back cover on amazon with a pencil slot so I'll see how that one works out.



How are you liking the folios from apple? I wish they had more side protection...


----------



## Sunshine mama

At SB by the fire! This seat is so hard to get, but I was able to snatch it this morning! And I'm using my go to bag for  Sunday morning SB visits... the vernis amarante PA.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> At SB by the fire! This seat is so hard to get, but I was able to snatch it this morning! And I'm using my go to bag for  Sunday morning SB visits... the vernis amarante PA.


Love it and that luggage tag charm is to die for!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> At SB by the fire! This seat is so hard to get, but I was able to snatch it this morning! And I'm using my go to bag for  Sunday morning SB visits... the vernis amarante PA.



How lucky you got the seat next to the fireplace!!!   And that jacket charm is adorable!!!


----------



## ASL4Allie

The reason we stopped in was for my 4yr old getting the Target dog cake pop. Soo cute!


----------



## Soniaa

Chestnut praline latte with latest treat to myself 
	

		
			
		

		
	



3 down...5 more to go...


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

ASL4Allie said:


> The reason we stopped in was for my 4yr old getting the Target dog cake pop. Soo cute!



That dog cake pop is too cute! Love you bag and wallet combo [emoji7]


----------



## ASL4Allie

LVintage_LVoe said:


> That dog cake pop is too cute! Love you bag and wallet combo [emoji7]



Thank you! Merry Christmas [emoji319]


----------



## TCmummy

My Xmas eve treat!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Love it and that luggage tag charm is to die for!


Thank you Starbux!



Iamminda said:


> How lucky you got the seat next to the fireplace!!!   And that jacket charm is adorable!!!


Thank you IM!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

TCmummy said:


> My Xmas eve treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4287491


Is that a Jeanne? We're wallet twins! Merry Christmas! [emoji319][emoji951]️[emoji93][emoji4]


----------



## TraGiv

At Starbucks Universal CityWalk with Zoe. Merry Christmas Eve!!


----------



## TCmummy

LVintage_LVoe said:


> Is that a Jeanne? We're wallet twins! Merry Christmas! [emoji319][emoji951]️[emoji93][emoji4]


Yes it is!! Merry Christmas!!


----------



## didiwrites

Christmas with a pistacchio frappucino~


----------



## Iamminda

didiwrites said:


> Christmas with a pistacchio frappucino~



I did not know this drink existed — I must try it, lol.  Thanks for the intel 

Edit:  just googled it and found it’s only available in Japan (I think).


----------



## didiwrites

Iamminda said:


> I did not know this drink existed — I must try it, lol.  Thanks for the intel
> 
> Edit:  just googled it and found it’s only available in Japan (I think).



Ah yes. It is only available in Japan. Last day today.


----------



## Starbux32

Clapton in noir with mini pochette and the new Juniper latte, which isn't bad.


----------



## themeanreds

Stopped at the drive thru today for a flat white and blueberry oatmeal


----------



## LaDolceLaria




----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Clapton in noir with mini pochette and the new Juniper latte, which isn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290100


Very cute!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Very cute!


Thanks!


----------



## sera3m45

Getting caffeinated with the fiance and loving the holiday cups!


----------



## didiwrites

*Japan exclusive*
Goma goma goma frappucino
Goma is the Japanese word for sesame, and these new drinks showcase the star ingredient with a triple hit of black, white and gold sesame seed sable cookie pieces sprinkled on top of a beautiful whipped cream topping.


----------



## PinkInTheBlue

Rainy days are the perfect time to bring out the perfect red to grab a SB. [emoji173]️[emoji16]


----------



## Everlv

PinkInTheBlue said:


> Rainy days are the perfect time to bring out the perfect red to grab a SB. [emoji173]️[emoji16]


Ahhh this bag is so beautiful!! On my (ever growing) list!!


----------



## Chiichan

sera3m45 said:


> Getting caffeinated with the fiance and loving the holiday cups!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4291530



Is that the Clemence? How are you liking the Empreinte version?


----------



## Chiichan

didiwrites said:


> *Japan exclusive*
> Goma goma goma frappucino
> Goma is the Japanese word for sesame, and these new drinks showcase the star ingredient with a triple hit of black, white and gold sesame seed sable cookie pieces sprinkled on top of a beautiful whipped cream topping.



That looks delicious.


----------



## sera3m45

Chiichan said:


> Is that the Clemence? How are you liking the Empreinte version?


Yea, it's the Clemence.  I really love the Empreinte.  It's my everyday wallet. Fits into my Alma BB and YSL Lou camera bag.


----------



## Denalikins

My new to me round coin purse and my fav Chai Latte!


----------



## Everlv

Denalikins said:


> My new to me round coin purse and my fav Chai Latte!


So cute! My RCP is being delivered today, I’m so excited!!


----------



## Denalikins

Everlv said:


> So cute! My RCP is being delivered today, I’m so excited!!


I love mine! It’s so cute! I keep my headphones and charger cord in mine.


----------



## Chiichan

sera3m45 said:


> Yea, it's the Clemence.  I really love the Empreinte.  It's my everyday wallet. Fits into my Alma BB and YSL Lou camera bag.



Awesome! I feel like I “need” a long wallet in my collection. Can a phone fit inside by any chance?


----------



## sera3m45

Chiichan said:


> Awesome! I feel like I “need” a long wallet in my collection. Can a phone fit inside by any chance?


My Samsung S7 edge doesn't fit in there with a cover on, but it kinda fits without the cover.  It makes the wallet super bulky with a naked cell phone inside though.


----------



## Chiichan

sera3m45 said:


> My Samsung S7 edge doesn't fit in there with a cover on, but it kinda fits without the cover.  It makes the wallet super bulky with a naked cell phone inside though.



Oh I see. I kinda figured that would be the case. Thanks for letting me know


----------



## Starbux32

My chai latte with Vietnamese cinnamon and round coin purse (I was inspired by someone else's a few days ago). The bag in the background is my beloved Triangle Softy with an added bandelier strap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> My chai latte with Vietnamese cinnamon and round coin purse (I was inspired by someone else's a few days ago). The bag in the background is my beloved Triangle Softy with an added bandelier strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297718


Beautiful!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful!


Thanks, darling


----------



## Grande Latte

themeanreds said:


> Stopped at the drive thru today for a flat white and blueberry oatmeal
> View attachment 4291209



I love this vintage piece. So wish I had gotten it when it was out.


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> My chai latte with Vietnamese cinnamon and round coin purse (I was inspired by someone else's a few days ago). The bag in the background is my beloved Triangle Softy with an added bandelier strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297718



I absolutely love your bag — it’s like the most perfect LV shoulder bag imo with both the mono/reverse mono, no vachetta, zipped top, braided handle, etc.  It is truly gorgeous


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely love your bag — it’s like the most perfect LV shoulder bag imo with both the mono/reverse mono, no vachetta, zipped top, braided handle, etc.  It is truly gorgeous


Thank you, it's one of my LV favorites for all of the reasons you mentioned and the plus is it's a hobo!


----------



## Mrs. D.S.

Brought my favorite drink home with my eva


----------



## Denalikins

Starbux32 said:


> My chai latte with Vietnamese cinnamon and round coin purse (I was inspired by someone else's a few days ago). The bag in the background is my beloved Triangle Softy with an added bandelier strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297718


I love your coin purse! Chai Lattes are my favorite, so I’ll have to try it with cinnamon on top!


----------



## Starbux32

Denalikins said:


> I love your coin purse! Chai Lattes are my favorite, so I’ll have to try it with cinnamon on top!


Thanks! The Vietnamese cinnamon is the best for chia lattes because it doesn't have that slimly residue that Starbucks cinnamon has, so yes, you have got to try it and let me know what you think.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Denalikins said:


> My new to me round coin purse and my fav Chai Latte!





Starbux32 said:


> My chai latte with Vietnamese cinnamon and round coin purse (I was inspired by someone else's a few days ago). The bag in the background is my beloved Triangle Softy with an added bandelier strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4297718


Luv it ladies. Enjoy.


----------



## Starbux32

Johnpauliegal said:


> Luv it ladies. Enjoy.


Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks for the inspiration!


 I love it so much I had to get one. BOTH.


----------



## Starbux32

Johnpauliegal said:


> I love it so much I had to get one. BOTH.


Nice!


----------



## Chel1

Starbux32 said:


> Clapton in noir with mini pochette and the new Juniper latte, which isn't bad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4290100


Soo cute!


----------



## Chel1

ASL4Allie said:


> The reason we stopped in was for my 4yr old getting the Target dog cake pop. Soo cute!


I had not seen those...too cute


----------



## Iamminda

Hello. Tried the new Cinnamon Shortbread Frap today.  I liked it.  According to the barista, it’s a very sweet drink (like all SB drinks, lol) so I had him use about 1/2 the normal sugar (basically 1/2 of the vanilla syrup) — and it was still a tasty sweet drink.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> Hello. Tried the new Cinnamon Shortbread Frap today.  I liked it.  According to the barista, it’s a very sweet drink (like all SB drinks, lol) so I had him use about 1/2 the normal sugar (basically 1/2 of the vanilla syrup) — and it was still a tasty sweet drink.


Love it. Happy New Year to you also sweetheart!


----------



## Iamminda

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love it. Happy New Year to you also sweetheart!



Thanks.  And we are glad to see you back on the forum


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Hello. Tried the new Cinnamon Shortbread Frap today.  I liked it.  According to the barista, it’s a very sweet drink (like all SB drinks, lol) so I had him use about 1/2 the normal sugar (basically 1/2 of the vanilla syrup) — and it was still a tasty sweet drink.


Love the juicy color of your ZCP!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Hello. Tried the new Cinnamon Shortbread Frap today.  I liked it.  According to the barista, it’s a very sweet drink (like all SB drinks, lol) so I had him use about 1/2 the normal sugar (basically 1/2 of the vanilla syrup) — and it was still a tasty sweet drink.


Wow! [emoji173] Happy New Year M! Beautiful new year red color on that sweet zcp. I like to do half syrups on some SB drinks too. That cinnamon shortbread frap looks delicious!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Love the juicy color of your ZCP!





Aliluvlv said:


> Wow! [emoji173] Happy New Year M! Beautiful new year red color on that sweet zcp. I like to do half syrups on some SB drinks too. That cinnamon shortbread frap looks delicious!



Thanks A and SSSM .   For some reason, I can’t capture this ZCP color on camera — it’s kinda orange but with reddish undertone I guess.  I may be doing 1/2 syrup on fraps from now on.  Anyways, have a good day.


----------



## themeanreds




----------



## j_87

Stopped for an afternoon treat to celebrate a job offer [emoji38]


----------



## Sunshine mama

j_87 said:


> Stopped for an afternoon treat to celebrate a job offer [emoji38]


Yay! So exciting! And a big congrats! And man, that cake looks really good.  I love lemon loaf!


----------



## Emsidee

j_87 said:


> Stopped for an afternoon treat to celebrate a job offer [emoji38]


Congrats on the job offer! Your lemon cake makes me want to the US again soon (ours here in Europe is different )


----------



## Iamminda

j_87 said:


> Stopped for an afternoon treat to celebrate a job offer [emoji38]



Yeah for your job offer and lemon loaf (my favorite).


----------



## j_87

Sunshine mama said:


> Yay! So exciting! And a big congrats! And man, that cake looks really good.  I love lemon loaf!





Iamminda said:


> Yeah for your job offer and lemon loaf (my favorite).



Thank you! [emoji5] and yes this is my favorite pastry of theirs despite being a big chocolate person!


----------



## j_87

Emsidee said:


> Congrats on the job offer! Your lemon cake makes me want to the US again soon (ours here in Europe is different )



Thank you! [emoji5] oh no that sucks that it isn’t the same there! You should stock up on them the next time you visit the US. They actually come individually wrapped/sealed before they get placed in the glass display, so you can specifically ask if they still have any wrapped ones! [emoji12]


----------



## Aliluvlv

j_87 said:


> Stopped for an afternoon treat to celebrate a job offer [emoji38]


Congratulations!  What a yummy picture too [emoji1]


----------



## bccgal

j_87 said:


> Stopped for an afternoon treat to celebrate a job offer [emoji38]


Love your Speedy.  Beautiful.  May I ask where yours is made?


----------



## j_87

Aliluvlv said:


> Congratulations!  What a yummy picture too [emoji1]



Thank you! 



bccgal said:


> Love your Speedy.  Beautiful.  May I ask where yours is made?



Thank you! It’s made in the US.


----------



## bccgal

j_87 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! It’s made in the US.


Thank you. I'm trying to find a made in France one.  Its a great bag. Love Starbucks too.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I think I took too many pics of drinks and food 
Japan exclusive black sesame drinks:
	

		
			
		

		
	




the swirls were surprisingly all black, white and toasted sesame seeds and not food colouring - really delicious!


----------



## jelly-baby

Denalikins said:


> I love mine! It’s so cute! I keep my headphones and charger cord in mine.



Thanks for this idea! I recently got a RCP after stalking LV for ever. I use a Clemence wallet so don’t really need an extra coin purse but really wanted the RCP and didn’t know what to use it for. Great idea


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Not in Starbucks nor drinking a Cafe Latte but just finished planning my day for tomorrow with a Starbucks Travel Organizer, my trusty 19 year-old Agenda PM and making sure I have enough cash in my Jeanne wallet. I love this combo on my table! [emoji847]


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I think I took too many pics of drinks and food
> Japan exclusive black sesame drinks:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304117
> View attachment 4304118
> 
> the swirls were surprisingly all black, white and toasted sesame seeds and not food colouring - really delicious!



You are so lucky to have been able to try the sesame drinks — and even better that they were really delicious.  Good to have you back from your trip .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Praline iced latte in Tokyo
	

		
			
		

		
	



Matcha parfait also from there - so delicious!


----------



## CoffeeKiss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Praline iced latte in Tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304763
> 
> Matcha parfait also from there - so delicious!



Is that the Zoe wallet?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Praline iced latte in Tokyo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4304763
> 
> Matcha parfait also from there - so delicious!


Why can't the USA Starbucks have these drinks, why?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another weekend morning Starbucks visit with my favorite Starbucks visit bag. 
It's still January, but I added the heart to prepare for the upcoming Valentine's day.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Another weekend morning Starbucks visit with my favorite Starbucks visit bag.
> It's still January, but I added the heart to prepare for the upcoming Valentine's day.


[emoji173]  Beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> [emoji173]  Beautiful


Thank you A!!!


----------



## cajhingle

My drink matches the interior of my Poche Noe


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Another weekend morning Starbucks visit with my favorite Starbucks visit bag.
> It's still January, but I added the heart to prepare for the upcoming Valentine's day.


I love this vernis colour, Sunshine Mama!  It’s so lovely. Is it amarante?


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I love this vernis colour, Sunshine Mama!  It’s so lovely. Is it amarante?


Thank you musiclover! Yes it is amarante.
Just a random question.  Why do you call yourself musiclover,  other than the obvious?


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you musiclover! Yes it is amarante.
> Just a random question.  Why do you call yourself musiclover,  other than the obvious?


Ha ha!  I couldn’t decide what to call myself for my avatar.  I had just started to shop a lot at Coach but there were so many other names with “Coach” in them that I couldn’t think of another that I liked.  So I tried to think about hobbies I have beyond handbags and one of them is music (I could have been “gardenlover”  as I also love gardening).  I’m a musician, I have taught music in the past and my family and extended family members are very musical.  Most sing, play an instrument or both.  We attend a lot of concerts; choral music and musicals are our favourite.  Not very interesting, but there you have it!


----------



## Suburbachic

Got my bday freebie drink and the mini tagged along.. tried an almond horchata cream based as it was too late to drink coffee.


----------



## Iamminda

Suburbachic said:


> Got my bday freebie drink and the mini tagged along.. tried an almond horchata cream based as it was too late to drink coffee.
> View attachment 4315814



I have not heard of this drink before — sounds/looks good.  Also love your reverse mono PS.


----------



## Suburbachic

Iamminda said:


> I have not heard of this drink before — sounds/looks good.  Also love your reverse mono PS.


Thanks..when I told the barista what I wanted and mentioned decaf bec it was late he said he can make it cream based. Its like a milkshake with a hint of sweetness. I also think it was near closing time to mess with having to do a decaf. It was a nice after dinner dessert drink.


----------



## Grande Latte

Suburbachic said:


> Thanks..when I told the barista what I wanted and mentioned decaf bec it was late he said he can make it cream based. Its like a milkshake with a hint of sweetness. I also think it was near closing time to mess with having to do a decaf. It was a nice after dinner dessert drink.



Totally. I know it's laughable, but I cannot do caffeine after 2pm.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Suburbachic said:


> Got my bday freebie drink and the mini tagged along..[emoji3] tried an almond horchata cream based as it was too late to drink coffee.
> View attachment 4315814





Grande Latte said:


> Totally. I know it's laughable, but I cannot do caffeine after 2pm. [emoji2][emoji2][emoji2]


Beautiful and happy birthday!  I avoid caffeine after 2pm too!


----------



## Soniaa

Late question but curious as to what are all your favorite holiday drinks?? I've tried them all last month except eggnog latte (wonder what it tastes like?) My favorite was toasted white chocolate mocha. Also found that tastes vary based on barista's skills or lack thereof in their craft.


----------



## Suburbachic

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful and happy birthday!  I avoid caffeine after 2pm too!


Thanks I love their tazo tea too and I keep reminding myself not to drink the awake one in the afternoon and stick to zen green tea..when I do I am up til 1am..


----------



## italianlolita

Not at Starbucks. But an independently owned coffee shop by me. This is the neo cabby mm in black denim with a honey lavender latte


----------



## forever.elise

Haven’t posted in so long! Having a coffee with my lovely new Turenne MM[emoji173]️[emoji477]️


----------



## Iamminda

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 4318591
> 
> Haven’t posted in so long! Having a coffee with my lovely new Turenne MM[emoji173]️[emoji477]️



It’s great to see you back on this fun thread — and glad you are enjoying your new beauty


----------



## taho

forever.elise said:


> View attachment 4318591
> 
> Haven’t posted in so long! Having a coffee with my lovely new Turenne MM[emoji173]️[emoji477]️



Beautiful bag , looks gorgeous in the light


----------



## forever.elise

Iamminda said:


> It’s great to see you back on this fun thread — and glad you are enjoying your new beauty





taho said:


> Beautiful bag , looks gorgeous in the light



Thank you both so much I think this is actually my favorite bag!!!![emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## themeanreds

There’s a new Coffee Bean & Tea Leaf with a drive thru on my way to work and I finally stopped by today for a mocha flat white (yummy!) and egg wrap.

Happy Hump Day everyone!


----------



## Aliluvlv

At work, trying to convince myself it's not really going to be -20 degrees  Fahrenheit for the next week. [emoji100]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> At work, trying to convince myself it's not really going to be -20 degrees  Fahrenheit for the next week. [emoji100]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320157



I think you are going to need a hot drink the next time you go this week — stay warm.   Cute MP and HP S’ip  (You probably know there is a S’well thread, lol).


----------



## viewwing

Aliluvlv said:


> At work, trying to convince myself it's not really going to be -20 degrees  Fahrenheit for the next week. [emoji100]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320157


Yikes! Where in the world are you?! It got to 12F here n I’m already dying...


----------



## Sharont2305

viewwing said:


> Yikes! Where in the world are you?! It got to 12F here n I’m already dying...


II want to know too!!! And where on earth are you? It's 45°F here and I'm cold, it's early evening here on Anglesey, North Wales.


----------



## Aliluvlv

viewwing said:


> Yikes! Where in the world are you?! It got to 12F here n I’m already dying...


Ug, you're cold too! I'm in the icy tundra of Minneapolis [emoji301]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sharont2305 said:


> II want to know too!!! And where on earth are you? It's 45°F here and I'm cold, it's early evening here on Anglesey, North Wales.


Oooh that sounds nice and balmy [emoji6]. I'm in Minneapolis MN.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Aliluvlv said:


> At work, trying to convince myself it's not really going to be -20 degrees  Fahrenheit for the next week. [emoji100]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320157



[emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] that MP!!! So sorry for your bad weather to come [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58].


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I think you are going to need a hot drink the next time you go this week — stay warm.   Cute MP and HP S’ip  (You probably know there is a S’well thread, lol).


Thanks M! Lol I didn't know there was a S'well thread but I'm not surprised.  This is my first bottle of theirs  and I love it.[emoji3] 





GeorginaLavender said:


> [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] that MP!!! So sorry for your bad weather to come [emoji58][emoji58][emoji58].


Thank you!  Minda is right - I'm going to have to finally make the switch to hot drinks for the foreseeable future.  [emoji6]


----------



## BonVoyageBaby

Monogram Mélie in the car - trying out a Shortbread latte for the first time!


----------



## Aliluvlv

First hot SB of the season to try to deal with this crazy cold with wind chills expected to be -45 the next 2 days in MN (beginning to feel like that movie The Day After Tomorrow) but this Salted Caramel Mocha is helping. [emoji6]


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> First hot SB of the season to try to deal with this crazy cold with wind chills expected to be -45 the next 2 days in MN (beginning to feel like that movie The Day After Tomorrow) but this Salted Caramel Mocha is helping. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324635


Stay safe, A!  That’s so cold! 

Your ZCP is sweet. I have the mini-pochette in the same print. 

I love that little unicorn on your book. Could you please tell me where you bought it?  It looks like a tiny container.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> At work, trying to convince myself it's not really going to be -20 degrees  Fahrenheit for the next week. [emoji100]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4320157


Yikes! I thought I had it bad. Please keep warm my friend!
Does MN have plugs outside to keep charging your car battery?
Right now I'm at  a toasty 16°F(real feel -1F) But tomorrow at this time it is suppose to be -15°F(real feel - 33F).
I can't even imagine your temps!


----------



## Aliluvlv

musiclover said:


> Stay safe, A!  That’s so cold!
> 
> Your ZCP is sweet. I have the mini-pochette in the same print.
> 
> I love that little unicorn on your book. Could you please tell me where you bought it?  It looks like a tiny container.


Thank you! I love the travel illustration pieces. The little unicorn is actually a USB drive from Amazon. It was too cute to pass up [emoji5].  





Sunshine mama said:


> Yikes! I thought I had it bad. Please keep warm my friend!
> Does MN have plugs outside to keep charging your car battery?
> Right now I'm at  a toasty 16°F(real feel -1F) But tomorrow at this time it is suppose to be -15°F(real feel - 33F).
> I can't even imagine your temps!


That's a brilliant idea for cars but unfortunately we don't have that. I just found out I get to work from home tomorrow so guess who hopped on LV to place an order for my unicorn bag (Alma bb in Indigo) and had it sent overnight! Whoooo hoooo. That should helo keep me distracted from the cold. [emoji1]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you! I love the travel illustration pieces. The little unicorn is actually a USB drive from Amazon. It was too cute to pass up [emoji5].  That's a brilliant idea for cars but unfortunately we don't have that. I just found out I get to work from home tomorrow so guess who hopped on LV to place an order for my unicorn bag (Alma bb in Indigo) and had it sent overnight! Whoooo hoooo. That should helo keep me distracted from the cold. [emoji1]


Congrats! I loooovvvveeee that one!


----------



## musiclover

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you! I love the travel illustration pieces. The little unicorn is actually a USB drive from Amazon. It was too cute to pass up [emoji5].  That's a brilliant idea for cars but unfortunately we don't have that. I just found out I get to work from home tomorrow so guess who hopped on LV to place an order for my unicorn bag (Alma bb in Indigo) and had it sent overnight! Whoooo hoooo. That should helo keep me distracted from the cold. [emoji1]


Thank you, A!  I’m going to order one for DD. She’s going to be 21 but loves her unicorns still. 

I think that sounds like quite a plan for tomorrow!  So exciting!  Looking forward to seeing your new bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> First hot SB of the season to try to deal with this crazy cold with wind chills expected to be -45 the next 2 days in MN (beginning to feel like that movie The Day After Tomorrow) but this Salted Caramel Mocha is helping. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324635


Boo for the cold!  Yeah for your gorgeous ZCP!! Woohoo for your new Alma!!!!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Boo for the cold!  Yeah for your gorgeous ZCP!! Woohoo for your new Alma!!!!


Thanks M! I thought of you when I got a hot SB today [emoji6]. I'm so excited for the Alma bb and am anxiously refreshing my emails in the hopes of seeing the shipping verification. [emoji2]
I just got the shipping email!  [emoji23]


----------



## mueyinter




----------



## Sunshine mama

Anything hot is nice this morning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mueyinter said:


> View attachment 4325350


I love how you added a strap to this BEAUTIFUL bag!


----------



## balen.girl

Me and my sister.. Clapton backpack and Tuileries Hobo.. [emoji7]


----------



## LovingLV81




----------



## Johnpauliegal

When to Starbucks drive-thru (mango dragonfruit with lemonade) with my large kirigami that I put a chain on; actually poked holes in it and inserted D rings.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> When to Starbucks drive-thru (mango dragonfruit with lemonade) with my large kirigami that I put a chain on; actually poked holes in it and inserted D rings.
> View attachment 4334762


Your talent has no fear my friend!!!! I love it!!!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Your talent has no fear my friend!!!! I love it!!!


 Thank you my dear.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Thank you my dear.


You're welcome.  
It is now an awesome looking bag instead of being just a pochette! Love love love.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Johnpauliegal said:


> When to Starbucks drive-thru (mango dragonfruit with lemonade) with my large kirigami that I put a chain on; actually poked holes in it and inserted D rings. [emoji3]
> View attachment 4334762


So brave and so brilliant! [emoji7]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Lunch date with bff today. [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Lunch date with bff today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334868



Yeah for Miss Indigo’s delicious debut on this thread.   And also yeah for your frap (hopefully it is now warmer in your area).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Yeah for Miss Indigo’s delicious debut on this thread.   And also yeah for your frap (hopefully it is now warmer in your area).


[emoji2] lol thanks M! I can say it was warmer than last week's polar vortex but today it was -5 degrees Fahrenheit but the sun was out [emoji6]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Lunch date with bff today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334868


I love Alma BB and I love this color! To me, it's like a black or a neutral with a kick!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was greedy this morning and got both a double smoked bacon and a blueberry muffin!
I like to first unroll and eat the flaky top croissant layer. Then I finish the rest.
The blueberry muffin top is crunchy and soft at the same time and is reallllly good!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> I love Alma BB and I love this color! To me, it's like a black or a neutral with a kick!


Thank you Sunshine M! It was hard to choose but I'm so happy I went with the indigo over the black for that very reason. It's neutral with a bit of pop. 





Sunshine mama said:


> I was greedy[emoji3] this morning and got both a double smoked bacon and a blueberry muffin!
> I like to first unroll and eat the flaky top croissant layer. Then I finish the rest.
> The blueberry muffin top is crunchy and soft at the same time and is reallllly good!


Seriously drooling over all of these yummies, both LV and SB! I like to unroll my pastries too. [emoji39]


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Lunch date with bff today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334868


Lovely new AlmaBB! Congrats


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lovely new AlmaBB! Congrats[emoji813]


Thank you!  [emoji1]


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I was greedy this morning and got both a double smoked bacon and a blueberry muffin!
> I like to first unroll and eat the flaky top croissant layer. Then I finish the rest.
> The blueberry muffin top is crunchy and soft at the same time and is reallllly good!



Not greedy—just doubly hungry today .  I don’t think I have tried unrolling a croissant top before — sounds like an interesting technique that I need to try soon (I always learn so much from you ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Not greedy—just doubly hungry today .  I don’t think I have tried unrolling a croissant top before — sounds like an interesting technique that I need to try soon (I always learn so much from you ).


Yes! And this is a very  important technique for eating croissants that are in a rolled  form!  How you eat is just as important as what you eat IMHO!!


----------



## amstevens714

Johnpauliegal said:


> When to Starbucks drive-thru (mango dragonfruit with lemonade) with my large kirigami that I put a chain on; actually poked holes in it and inserted D rings.
> View attachment 4334762



Wow!!


----------



## amstevens714

Aliluvlv said:


> Lunch date with bff today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334868



I feel like I have 8 bags in this blue color. Love love love it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

CoffeeKiss said:


> Is that the Zoe wallet?


It's the Sarah multicartes in fuchsia


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## Aliluvlv

amstevens714 said:


> I feel like I have 8 bags in this blue color. Love love love it!


Thank you! Isn't indigo amazing?! What do you have in it?  [emoji2]


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I was greedy this morning and got both a double smoked bacon and a blueberry muffin!
> I like to first unroll and eat the flaky top croissant layer. Then I finish the rest.
> The blueberry muffin top is crunchy and soft at the same time and is reallllly good!


Yummy!  I love looking at pictures of your amarante vernis pochette, Sunshine Mama!  It looks as delicious as your breakfast!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Yummy!  I love looking at pictures of your amarante vernis pochette, Sunshine Mama!  It looks as delicious as your breakfast!


Thank you musiclover! I had this bag stashed away until I was able to find the matching strap.  It took years to find!! Now I Iove to use it as a crossbody.... especially as my weekend morning Starbucks bag!!!


----------



## cherrifoam

It’s not Starbucks but their crumb cake coffee is delish!!!!!


----------



## Everlv

Aliluvlv said:


> Lunch date with bff today. [emoji4]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4334868


 This bag is so beautiful! I’m going to Paris in July and trying to hold off but I may need to get it beforehand!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Everlv said:


> This bag is so beautiful! I’m going to Paris in July and trying to hold off but I may need to get it beforehand!


Thank you so much! Congratulations on going to Paris in July! I wouldn't think this one would be hard to get somewhere in Paris and it would be an amazing trip momento that would last a long time. I highly recommend it! [emoji1]


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Aliluvlv said:


> First hot SB of the season to try to deal with this crazy cold with wind chills expected to be -45 the next 2 days in MN (beginning to feel like that movie The Day After Tomorrow) but this Salted Caramel Mocha is helping. [emoji6]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4324635


I love your Harry Potter water bottles


----------



## Aliluvlv

Work_For_Purse said:


> I love your Harry Potter water bottles


Thank you! Along with my LV obsession, I'm a huge HP nerd [emoji2]


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Aliluvlv said:


> Thank you! Along with my LV obsession, I'm a huge HP nerd [emoji2]


That's ok i am a Lego nerd and LV fan.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Work_For_Purse said:


> That's ok i am a Lego nerd and LV fan.


Love lego too, esp the HP ones!  [emoji57]


----------



## Momof3ducklings

forever.elise said:


> So, I'm just sitting here waiting for a friend to come meet me for a coffee, and I thought I would make a photo thread for your LV at Starbucks. A lot of TPF members are daily regulars here, so why not snap your LV, too!
> 
> Here is my Favorite MM with my coveted Blonde Roast!
> View attachment 3242099


----------



## Momof3ducklings

My now favorite drink (and the Pink drink as well) with my new bag (1 of the 4 items I got to exchanged a week ago!). Life is sweet with your LV bag and Starbucks!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

j_87 said:


> Stopped for an afternoon treat to celebrate a job offer [emoji38]


Nice!  Congrats on your new job!!!


----------



## Fernsmum

Not Starbucks but Cafe Nero English Breakfast Tea while travelling by train


----------



## Bags_4_life

Fernsmum said:


> View attachment 4342288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Starbucks but Cafe Nero English Breakfast Tea while travelling by train


I love this book (see my avatar, lol) the colour of your bag is gorgeous in the sun ☀️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Fernsmum said:


> View attachment 4342288
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not Starbucks but Cafe Nero English Breakfast Tea while travelling by train


Gorgeous! Lol I thought your cup read Caffe NERD at first glance


----------



## Fernsmum

Bags_4_life said:


> I love this book (see my avatar, lol) the colour of your bag is gorgeous in the sun ☀️


Thank you was an unexpected beautiful sunny day here in south of England
I’ve only read a quarter of the book but loving it


----------



## Fernsmum

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Gorgeous! Lol I thought your cup read Caffe NERD at first glance


That’s hilarious


----------



## Bags_4_life

Fernsmum said:


> Thank you was an unexpected beautiful sunny day here in south of England
> I’ve only read a quarter of the book but loving it


Yes absolutely been loving the sun the last couple of days. Hopefully we don’t get the beast from the east this year!


----------



## frivofrugalista

I forever forget to post at Starbucks. But went to Starbucks in Japan for the launch of the Sakuraful collection: let’s just say I have some explaining to do to my accountant. 
The Sakura Frap was the BOMB!!!! It was sweet but not too much and just YUMMY topped with different pink coloured chocolate shavings!


----------



## frivofrugalista

I pretty much bought one of each item from the collection my card froze
Most of them are gifts...


----------



## Soniaa

frivofrugalista said:


> I forever forget to post at Starbucks. But went to Starbucks in Japan for the launch of the Sakuraful collection: let’s just say I have some explaining to do to my accountant.
> The Sakura Frap was the BOMB!!!! It was sweet but not too much and just YUMMY topped with different pink coloured chocolate shavings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344038


Why can't U.S. have cups like this!?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

frivofrugalista said:


> I forever forget to post at Starbucks. But went to Starbucks in Japan for the launch of the Sakuraful collection: let’s just say I have some explaining to do to my accountant.
> The Sakura Frap was the BOMB!!!! It was sweet but not too much and just YUMMY topped with different pink coloured chocolate shavings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344038


 I'm so jelly - Japan always has such wonderful Lunar New Year & springtime exclusives. Yummm!


----------



## Soniaa

frivofrugalista said:


> I pretty much bought one of each item from the collection my card froze
> Most of them are gifts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344040


Sakuraful collection? Gotta go google this


----------



## frivofrugalista

Sorry can’t seem to post more than one pic at a time


----------



## frivofrugalista

Soniaa said:


> Why can't U.S. have cups like this!?



I know right? I washed it out and brought it home!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Soniaa said:


> Sakuraful collection? Gotta go google this



Yes there are two types: the light pink launched on February 15 and dark pink launches February 25. Here’s the link:

https://jw-webmagazine.com/starbucks-japan-sakura-tumblers-and-mugs-2019-a8566c6662c


----------



## frivofrugalista

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I'm so jelly - Japan always has such wonderful Lunar New Year & springtime exclusives. Yummm!



I wish NA will have a fun collection for once!


----------



## Soniaa

frivofrugalista said:


> Yes there are two types: the light pink launched on February 15 and dark pink launches February 25. Here’s the link:
> 
> https://jw-webmagazine.com/starbucks-japan-sakura-tumblers-and-mugs-2019-a8566c6662c


Aw man these are soooo cute, yep I'm definitely jelly too, I wanna go NOW!  haha thanks for the link


----------



## frivofrugalista

Soniaa said:


> Aw man these are soooo cute, yep I'm definitely jelly too, I wanna go NOW!  haha thanks for the link



No problem [emoji4]


----------



## Iamminda

frivofrugalista said:


> I forever forget to post at Starbucks. But went to Starbucks in Japan for the launch of the Sakuraful collection: let’s just say I have some explaining to do to my accountant.
> The Sakura Frap was the BOMB!!!! It was sweet but not too much and just YUMMY topped with different pink coloured chocolate shavings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344038



Oh my, these are just the cutest things.  You are so lucky to be in Japan for this launch — I love everything you got (including the shopping bags, boxes, etc).  Wish they had something this special when I was there last summer.  You must be having a total blast.  Enjoy the rest of your trip


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Oh my, these are just the cutest things.  You are so lucky to be in Japan for this launch — I love everything you got (including the shopping bags, boxes, etc).  Wish they had something this special when I was there last summer.  You must be having a total blast.  Enjoy the rest of your trip



Thanks Iamminda! Yes I was lucky because I thought it was month end and will miss out. Turns out there are two waves...the attention to detail on the bags and items are exceptional!
Hopefully one day Starbucks here gets the hint!


----------



## didiwrites

I didn’t see the pouch  I got the journal tho cos it’s pretty


----------



## frivofrugalista

didiwrites said:


> I didn’t see the pouch  I got the journal tho cos it’s pretty
> View attachment 4344155



Just love the cups! And the journal is pretty too!
They had two different pouches, this and a drawstring pouch you get when you buy 3 puddings. Wasn’t too sure If the pudding would spoil in flight so gave up.


----------



## Aliluvlv

frivofrugalista said:


> I forever forget to post at Starbucks. But went to Starbucks in Japan for the launch of the Sakuraful collection: let’s just say I have some explaining to do to my accountant.
> The Sakura Frap was the BOMB!!!! It was sweet but not too much and just YUMMY topped with different pink coloured chocolate shavings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344038





frivofrugalista said:


> I pretty much bought one of each item from the collection my card froze
> Most of them are gifts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344040


I love all of the special sakura gifties in Japan! It would be very very hard for me to give those gifts away. Beautiful!


----------



## frivofrugalista

Aliluvlv said:


> I love all of the special sakura gifties in Japan! It would be very very hard for me to give those gifts away. Beautiful!



Haha it’s easy for me because I dislike pink. But I kept s fee for myself that had fine blue tones in on: mug and water bottle.
If I remotely liked pink it will be a different story!


----------



## Sunshine mama

frivofrugalista said:


> I forever forget to post at Starbucks. But went to Starbucks in Japan for the launch of the Sakuraful collection: let’s just say I have some explaining to do to my accountant.
> The Sakura Frap was the BOMB!!!! It was sweet but not too much and just YUMMY topped with different pink coloured chocolate shavings!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344038


They're beautiful as well!!!!.... the drinks that is!


----------



## LouisVuitton4Me

Sunshine mama said:


> Another weekend morning Starbucks visit with my favorite Starbucks visit bag.
> It's still January, but I added the heart to prepare for the upcoming Valentine's day.


Love seeing your amarante pochette.  Makes me want to pull mine out... I just carry too much to use more often


----------



## Melfontana

didiwrites said:


> I didn’t see the pouch  I got the journal tho cos it’s pretty
> View attachment 4344155



This is soooo pretty [emoji4] I love the design on the cup and accessories!


----------



## Melfontana

Haven’t had this drink since the summer - Berry Hibiscus and My Twice - waiting to get a mani/pedi [emoji4]


----------



## Sunshine mama

LouisVuitton4Me said:


> Love seeing your amarante pochette.  Makes me want to pull mine out... I just carry too much to use more often


Thank you!  I love vernis amarante !!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

With my PM reverse mono and dark cocoa nitro cold brew (not my fav)


----------



## frivofrugalista

Melfontana said:


> Haven’t had this drink since the summer - Berry Hibiscus and My Twice - waiting to get a mani/pedi [emoji4]
> View attachment 4345414



Me either, and love it with coconut milk!


----------



## themeanreds

Still carrying the red over to this week, plus the weather may be rainy today ☔️ Flat white at the office


----------



## Aliluvlv

themeanreds said:


> Still carrying the red over to this week, plus the weather may be rainy today [emoji299]️ Flat white at the office
> View attachment 4347456


Beautiful!  [emoji173]


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Killing time at Starbucks before the meeting today! With my 10 year old Mahina Solar in bleu ciel and my new Mahina wallet in magnolia!!! It’s Matcha Green tea latte with coconut milk!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

frivofrugalista said:


> I pretty much bought one of each item from the collection my card froze
> Most of them are gifts...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4344040


Found it! Lol.. Love all the items you got! I just got a few from the first launch.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Not an At Starbucks post since the place was crazy busy for the second launch (pic to follow after my online purchase arrives ) of the Sakuraful collection. (Second pic was my haul for the first launch)


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

didiwrites said:


> I didn’t see the pouch  I got the journal tho cos it’s pretty
> View attachment 4344155


I regret not getting the pouch


----------



## frivofrugalista

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Found it! Lol.. Love all the items you got! I just got a few from the first launch.



Thanks! Was my last day visiting Japan and glad they launched that day. I’ve since given most sway as gifts and only kept a few for my self.


----------



## Kimber211

I went to Starbucks to get my favorite Mango Dragonfruit Refresher with Coconut Milk and when I took my picture to show how basic I am, I realized my LV was peeking in the corner. I don’t actually post pictures of my bags typically because I have a mother in law and sister in law that are extremely jealous by nature and I would rather not antagonize that quality in them, so I’ll post that picture here instead!


----------



## Denalikins

Kimber211 said:


> I went to Starbucks to get my favorite Mango Dragonfruit Refresher with Coconut Milk and when I took my picture to show how basic I am, I realized my LV was peeking in the corner. I don’t actually post pictures of my bags typically because I have a mother in law and sister in law that are extremely jealous by nature and I would rather not antagonize that quality in them, so I’ll post that picture here instead!


Looks yummy! I’ll have to try that drink! I don’t post my purses anywhere except for here. I live in a small town, and people can be so jealous!


----------



## Kimber211

Denalikins said:


> Looks yummy! I’ll have to try that drink! I don’t post my purses anywhere except for here. I live in a small town, and people can be so jealous!



It’s really good if you like sweet stuff! I think the coconut milk really makes it! I drink that and the “Pink Drink” all the time! Not only do they taste amazing, but they’re so pretty lol!


----------



## Just.Stine




----------



## Momof3ducklings

My favorite Pink Drink and Montaigne GM Noir!!!


----------



## Kimber211

Momof3ducklings said:


> My favorite Pink Drink and Montaigne GM Noir!!!


Pink Drink and Dragon Drink (Mango Dragonfruit Refresher with Coconut Milk) are my favorites! I’m not a big coffee drinker but these two drinks alone bring me back to Starbucks all the time lol!


ETA: I just realized I basically repeated myself by saying this. Didn’t pay close enough attention to the thread I was on!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Kimber211 said:


> Pink Drink and Dragon Drink (Mango Dragonfruit Refresher with Coconut Milk) are my favorites! I’m not a big coffee drinker but these two drinks alone bring me back to Starbucks all the time lol!
> 
> 
> ETA: I just realized I basically repeated myself by saying this. Didn’t pay close enough attention to the thread I was on!


Ha ha ha!   We, Starbucks lovers always get excited about our favorite drink!  Honest, I haven’t try the Dragon yet!  But pink drink and violet drink are my favorite!!!


----------



## Kimber211

Momof3ducklings said:


> Ha ha ha!   We, Starbucks lovers always get excited about our favorite drink!  Honest, I haven’t try the Dragon yet!  But pink drink and violet drink are my favorite!!!



I need to try the Violet! I have a feeling I’ll love it since I love the other two- they did something right when they made those!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> I regret not getting the pouch


I want the Sakura pouch!  Saw it on eBay for $36 up to $80 something!  Still debating if it worth it! ‍♀️


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Kimber211 said:


> I need to try the Violet! I have a feeling I’ll love it since I love the other two- they did something right when they made those!


It’s the coconut !!!! I love anything with Coconut/coconut milk, pandan flavor and taro!  They are so good!!!!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Momof3ducklings said:


> I want the Sakura pouch!  Saw it on eBay for $36 up to $80 something!  Still debating if it worth it! ‍♀️


Oh wow! They were only sold for about $19 when it released.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

frivofrugalista said:


> Thanks! Was my last day visiting Japan and glad they launched that day. I’ve since given most sway as gifts and only kept a few for my self.


I’m glad you were able to get them. That’s very sweet of you. I would have a hard time choosing what to give and keep for myself. They were all so pretty lol


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Kimber211 said:


> I went to Starbucks to get my favorite Mango Dragonfruit Refresher with Coconut Milk and when I took my picture to show how basic I am, I realized my LV was peeking in the corner. I don’t actually post pictures of my bags typically because I have a mother in law and sister in law that are extremely jealous by nature and I would rather not antagonize that quality in them, so I’ll post that picture here instead!



Mango dragonfruit is my favorite. I never tried it with coconut milk.


----------



## Momof3ducklings

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Oh wow! They were only sold for about $19 when it released.


Oh wow!  Wish I could have buy it earlier!  Lol!


----------



## F a e

Kimber211 said:


> I went to Starbucks to get my favorite Mango Dragonfruit Refresher with Coconut Milk and when I took my picture to show how basic I am, I realized my LV was peeking in the corner. I don’t actually post pictures of my bags typically because I have a mother in law and sister in law that are extremely jealous by nature and I would rather not antagonize that quality in them, so I’ll post that picture here instead!



I’ve been loving the mango dragonfruit refresher for a long while now. But I’ve never had it with coconut milk. Can you please tell me how that’s like?


----------



## frivofrugalista

F a e said:


> I’ve been loving the mango dragonfruit refresher for a long while now. But I’ve never had it with coconut milk. Can you please tell me how that’s like?



I think it’s an acquired taste at first. Ask for a short size to try and see how you like it.
My two go to drinks are the strawberry açai and berry hibiscus with coconut milk....amazing!


----------



## Kimber211

F a e said:


> I’ve been loving the mango dragonfruit refresher for a long while now. But I’ve never had it with coconut milk. Can you please tell me how that’s like?





frivofrugalista said:


> I think it’s an acquired taste at first. Ask for a short size to try and see how you like it.
> My two go to drinks are the strawberry açai and berry hibiscus with coconut milk....amazing!



I would agree with that! The coconut milk adds a creaminess to it that if you’re not used to might be a little different. But, if you like coconut flavor it’s a great flavor combination! Definitely give it a try and let me know what you think!


----------



## LovingLV81

Kimber211 said:


> I would agree with that! The coconut milk adds a creaminess to it that if you’re not used to might be a little different. But, if you like coconut flavor it’s a great flavor combination! Definitely give it a try and let me know what you think!



Also if you don’t want to do coconut  milk you can do soy I have done that and it taste just as good !


----------



## carleykitten

Denalikins said:


> Looks yummy! I’ll have to try that drink! I don’t post my purses anywhere except for here. I live in a small town, and people can be so jealous!


I agree..same thing... small city where having luxury items is somehow relegated to "top tier" citizens..typical small town...i don't even talk about my purses with my coworkers because they make me feel bad about spending my money on them...


----------



## F a e

Thank you ladies! I do like coconut milk. I’m going to give that mix a try later today.


----------



## Momof3ducklings

frivofrugalista said:


> I think it’s an acquired taste at first. Ask for a short size to try and see how you like it.
> My two go to drinks are the strawberry açai and berry hibiscus with coconut milk....amazing!


Yup!  Those are my favorite drinks too! Pink and Violet drinks!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

carleykitten said:


> I agree..same thing... small city where having luxury items is somehow relegated to "top tier" citizens..typical small town...i don't even talk about my purses with my coworkers because they make me feel bad about spending my money on them...


I feel you!  I don’t talk about my purse with my in-law at all!  !  But lucky me, I have a coworker who has quite Collection of LV purse and we sometimes talk about it!


----------



## F a e

I tried the dragonfruit mango refresher with coconut milk earlier today. Thank you to all that recommended it. I really enjoyed this drink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kimber211 said:


> I went to Starbucks to get my favorite Mango Dragonfruit Refresher with Coconut Milk and when I took my picture to show how basic I am, I realized my LV was peeking in the corner. I don’t actually post pictures of my bags typically because I have a mother in law and sister in law that are extremely jealous by nature and I would rather not antagonize that quality in them, so I’ll post that picture here instead!


Pretty drink and pretty everything!
And I don't know WHY some MILs and SILs have to be so jealous and mean! WHYYYYY?


----------



## Denalikins

Not Starbucks, but my first class of the day cancelled so I treated myself to some Panera! Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Kimber211

I have no excuse for being so basic. I just like it. LOL! This is my Starbucks/Chick-fil-A/What’s in Your Passenger Seat hybrid photo!


----------



## Kimber211

F a e said:


> View attachment 4355038
> 
> 
> I tried the dragonfruit mango refresher with coconut milk earlier today. Thank you to all that recommended it. I really enjoyed this drink.


I’m so excited you tried it! There’s been a shortage of the mango dragonfruit at a lot of Starbucks and I fear I’m a contributing factor to that as I order a trenta every day... I have a problem. But, my fall back when it’s not available is a Pink Drink, and I still need to try the Violet drink!


----------



## F a e

Kimber211 said:


> I’m so excited you tried it! There’s been a shortage of the mango dragonfruit at a lot of Starbucks and I fear I’m a contributing factor to that as I order a trenta every day... I have a problem. But, my fall back when it’s not available is a Pink Drink, and I still need to try the Violet drink!



Wow! Mind me asking where you’re located? I’m in Toronto, Canada, and so far I think I’ve only experienced one time where they were out. But I don’t drink Starbucks on a daily basis. 

I’m really happy I tried it. I usually drink that or other refreshers. At times iced coffee (maybe with almond milk) or an iced green tea latte. So it’s nice adding another milky drink to my list.


----------



## Kimber211

F a e said:


> Wow! Mind me asking where you’re located? I’m in Toronto, Canada, and so far I think I’ve only experienced one time where they were out. But I don’t drink Starbucks on a daily basis.
> 
> I’m really happy I tried it. I usually drink that or other refreshers. At times iced coffee (maybe with almond milk) or an iced green tea latte. So it’s nice adding another milky drink to my list.




I’m in Northern Virginia, just a little south. There is one that consistently has it so I drive to that one even though I pass 2 other Starbucks on the way (one of those is inside a Target though lol). I don’t know why they seem to have a shortage at some, but at least my one place seems to always have it.


----------



## Kimber211

frivofrugalista said:


> I think it’s an acquired taste at first. Ask for a short size to try and see how you like it.
> My two go to drinks are the strawberry açai and berry hibiscus with coconut milk....amazing!





Momof3ducklings said:


> Yup!  Those are my favorite drinks too! Pink and Violet drinks!



Finally tried the Violet Drink tonight and I love it! It’s completely different than the Pink and Dragon ones because of the floral nature of it, but it’s so fresh and delicious! That coconut milk is the perfect complementary flavor to all three of them and I’ll officially add Violet into my rotation of the other two!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Kimber211 said:


> Finally tried the Violet Drink tonight and I love it! It’s completely different than the Pink and Dragon ones because of the floral nature of it, but it’s so fresh and delicious! That coconut milk is the perfect complementary flavor to all three of them and I’ll officially add Violet into my rotation of the other two!


Lol!  Glad that you love it!!!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

F a e said:


> Wow! Mind me asking where you’re located? I’m in Toronto, Canada, and so far I think I’ve only experienced one time where they were out. But I don’t drink Starbucks on a daily basis.
> 
> I’m really happy I tried it. I usually drink that or other refreshers. At times iced coffee (maybe with almond milk) or an iced green tea latte. So it’s nice adding another milky drink to my list.


Me too!  I don’t drink Starbucks on daily basis. Usually 2-3 times a week but I had stopped for 6 months when I was on Low carbs diet to lose 20 lbs!  Lately, I’m back on Starbucks again and crossing my fingers that i won’t again back those lbs I had lost!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Momof3ducklings said:


> Me too!  I don’t drink Starbucks on daily basis. Usually 2-3 times a week but I had stopped for 6 months when I was on Low carbs diet to lose 20 lbs!  Lately, I’m back on Starbucks again and crossing my fingers that i won’t again back those lbs I had lost!


And because it’s Friday!  Lol!


----------



## F a e

Momof3ducklings said:


> Me too!  I don’t drink Starbucks on daily basis. Usually 2-3 times a week but I had stopped for 6 months when I was on Low carbs diet to lose 20 lbs!  Lately, I’m back on Starbucks again and crossing my fingers that i won’t again back those lbs I had lost!



Welcome back to Starbucks! I’m sure you will be fine as long as it’s in moderation. Or on days you drink it, just make sure your meal proportions are on the healthier side or a tad bit smaller for balance.


----------



## Momof3ducklings

F a e said:


> Welcome back to Starbucks! I’m sure you will be fine as long as it’s in moderation. Or on days you drink it, just make sure your meal proportions are on the healthier side or a tad bit smaller for balance.


Yes, yes!  Will do!  Thank you!!!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Just wanted to share my haul from the second launch of the Sakura collection.


----------



## bayborn

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Just wanted to share my haul from the second launch of the Sakura collection.
> 
> View attachment 4360368


These are so pretty. Just my luck that I have friends who live allover the world but none in Japan, lol


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

bayborn said:


> These are so pretty. Just my luck that I have friends who live allover the world but none in Japan, lol


Thank you. Awe.. they sell super quick and only allow you to purchase one of each item lol.. I wish Starbucks released collections like this in all countries.


----------



## mdcx

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Just wanted to share my haul from the second launch of the Sakura collection.
> 
> View attachment 4360368


Lovely.


----------



## Iamminda

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Just wanted to share my haul from the second launch of the Sakura collection.
> 
> View attachment 4360368



These are so pretty — I wish they would sell these outside of Japan too.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

mdcx said:


> Lovely.


Thank you


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Iamminda said:


> These are so pretty — I wish they would sell these outside of Japan too.


Aren’t they?! That would be awesome if they did!


----------



## frivofrugalista

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Just wanted to share my haul from the second launch of the Sakura collection.
> 
> View attachment 4360368



[emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
Managed to get a friend I made while there to get me something from the second launch. They are pretty and addictive!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Just wanted to share my haul from the second launch of the Sakura collection.
> 
> View attachment 4360368


OMG!  They are so pretty!  You are so lucky!!!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

frivofrugalista said:


> [emoji170][emoji170][emoji170]
> Managed to get a friend I made while there to get me something from the second launch. They are pretty and addictive!


That’s awesome! Please share when you receive it! They sure are addictive. I look forward to Sakura season!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Momof3ducklings said:


> OMG!  They are so pretty!  You are so lucky!!!


Thank you! I only have a year left in Japan so I’m definitely taking advantage lol!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

F a e said:


> View attachment 4355038
> 
> 
> I tried the dragonfruit mango refresher with coconut milk earlier today. Thank you to all that recommended it. I really enjoyed this drink.


OMG!  I just had the Dragon drink earlier in Venti (so guilty  ) LOL!  It’s was so yummy!  Definitely will get it gain!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Thank you! I only have a year left in Japan so I’m definitely taking advantage lol!


Hope you could extend your stay for 2020 Sakura Collection!  They are so pretty!!!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Momof3ducklings said:


> Hope you could extend your stay for 2020 Sakura Collection!  They are so pretty!!!


I’ll definitely still be here for next years collection, but leaving shortly after if we can’t extend for a few more years.


----------



## bayborn

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> I’ll definitely still be here for next years collection, but leaving shortly after if we can’t extend for a few more years.


Besides getting the good Starbucks items that we can't get stateside, how do you like it over there? We have the opportunity to be assigned there next year. thx


----------



## Emsidee

My companion at my local Starbucks today, the boite chapeau souple


----------



## OCMomof3

Emsidee said:


> View attachment 4362284
> 
> My companion at my local Starbucks today, the boite chapeau souple


I love the raised gold LV on the luggage tag!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Trenta Mango Dragonfruit Refresher with coconut milk (Dragon Drink)!  Yummy


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

bayborn said:


> Besides getting the good Starbucks items that we can't get stateside, how do you like it over there? We have the opportunity to be assigned there next year. thx


We absolutely love it out here and don’t want to leave!! If we ever have the opportunity to stay or come back, I would take it in a heartbeat! Are you or your spouse in the military?


----------



## bayborn

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> We absolutely love it out here and don’t want to leave!! If we ever have the opportunity to stay or come back, I would take it in a heartbeat! Are you or your spouse in the military?


Yes and deciding where to go next.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

bayborn said:


> Yes and deciding where to go next.


Us too! We’re up for orders right now and unfortunately no Japan . Hoping we’ll have a second look.


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Start my morning with a hot matcha green tea latte with coconut milk!  Out on the field today!!!


----------



## balen.girl

Enjoying lychee pudding and hibiscus tea. Love the pudding cup, so pretty..


----------



## Sarah03

Momof3ducklings said:


> View attachment 4363028
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trenta Mango Dragonfruit Refresher with coconut milk (Dragon Drink)!  Yummy



I love the color of this drink! Does it taste fruity?


----------



## LavenderIce

balen.girl said:


> Enjoying lychee pudding and hibiscus tea. Love the pudding cup, so pretty..
> View attachment 4366817


Lychee pudding?  Cute cup!  Sign me up!  I don't have an LV yet, but this thread is so fun to visit.  Hope to join the ranks soon.


----------



## Just.Stine

Chantilly GM and a Java Chip frappe


----------



## Iamminda

balen.girl said:


> Enjoying lychee pudding and hibiscus tea. Love the pudding cup, so pretty..
> View attachment 4366817



The lychee pudding sounds interesting and yummy.  I am guessing you are in Asia since you have the cute Sakura cups there — so lucky.  I wish these are available where I am.


----------



## ZoeyZhou

study at starbucks accompanied by metis


----------



## Sunshine mama

balen.girl said:


> Enjoying lychee pudding and hibiscus tea. Love the pudding cup, so pretty..
> View attachment 4366817


That is the cutest cup!! I wouldn't be able to throw it away!!!


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Sarah03 said:


> I love the color of this drink! Does it taste fruity?


Yes... it does! Very yummy!!!


----------



## candypoo




----------



## Starbux32

Chia latte with Karakoram Neverfull!


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Loving my new cutie backpack by Dream Control New York and my trusty 19-yr old Agenda PM. I keep forgetting things during errand day, so I need this in my life. 

Finally was able to try it. Azuki Blossom Cream Frappe. Not a fan of frappes but Starbucks does not serve this hot, so... Also, glad that I've read the ingredients in the SB app newsletter before I bought it. Would have expected other taste otherwise. It's good that it's not too sweet like the other beverages.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

I remember working for a Japanese engineeeing company in Dubai and my Japanese colleagues called my name with the suffix "-san". I miss them! [emoji308][emoji254][emoji173]️


----------



## Work_For_Purse

LVintage_LVoe said:


> I remember working for a Japanese engineeeing company in Dubai and my Japanese colleagues called my name with the suffix "-san". I miss them! [emoji308][emoji254][emoji173]️
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4372819


That looks so pretty like cherry blossoms!   I too always get emails from Japanese customer saying xxx san


----------



## Suburbachic

Out with the cats today  Enjoying some citrus defense tea to fight the cold.


----------



## italianlolita

monogram idylle ballade pm in sepia and large coffee


----------



## Aliluvlv

Target shopping with Eva and a half caff iced latte with whole milk that was delicious [emoji4]


----------



## cwool

Miss Scarlet ZW with my coffee and son's frappuccino


----------



## OCMomof3

cwool said:


> View attachment 4375886
> 
> 
> Miss Scarlet ZW with my coffee and son's frappuccino


Twins!  Just got this!  Beautiful.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Starbucks to go! Keto pink drink


----------



## themeanreds

Coffee Bean drive thru today. Mango cold brew iced tea for this warm day


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Work_For_Purse said:


> That looks so pretty like cherry blossoms!   I too always get emails from Japanese customer saying xxx san


I couldn't resist cherry blossoms anything! They're too pretty!.. I believe Japanese people are one of the most respectful people in the world, if not the most.


----------



## candypoo

Not at Starbucks but carrying a cuppa from Starbucks counts right? 
My empreinte montaigne bb. It's such a workhorse and totally no babying needed. 
I'm 5ft" short for reference.


----------



## antybazar

My Monceau BB with Iced Caramel Macchiato


----------



## Work_For_Purse

antybazar said:


> My Monceau BB with Iced Caramel Macchiato


i love the cup.  where is this starbucks?


----------



## antybazar

Work_For_Purse said:


> i love the cup.  where is this starbucks?


Jakarta, Indonesia.

I think we will have this cup for the whole spring. Even tho it’s always hot season in here


----------



## Work_For_Purse

antybazar said:


> Jakarta, Indonesia.
> 
> I think we will have this cup for the whole spring. Even tho it’s always hot season in here


I am so jealous.  they have good sweets at the starbucks and cups???


----------



## antybazar

Work_For_Purse said:


> I am so jealous.  they have good sweets at the starbucks and cups???


Hehehe.. yes. In this Sbux Reserve, they even have macaroons and sweet cakes.
But dont worry, I am jealous of you guys in Nothern hemisphere too. As you have those pink drink refresher.. we dont have it in here


----------



## inard1

antybazar said:


> My Monceau BB with Iced Caramel Macchiato



Love the Monceau BB, it’s one of my fav! Mine is rose indien, what colour is yours? It looks darker, or is it just the light? It’s beautiful! [emoji173]️


----------



## antybazar

inard1 said:


> Love the Monceau BB, it’s one of my fav! Mine is rose indien, what colour is yours? It looks darker, or is it just the light? It’s beautiful! [emoji173]️


It’s purple in color. If I’m not mistaken, the color called amethyste? Or amaranthe? Something like that.


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

antybazar said:


> Jakarta, Indonesia.
> 
> I think we will have this cup for the whole spring. Even tho it’s always hot season in here


We also have the same cup here in Manila [emoji254][emoji7].. It's still quite cold in the morning but gets really hot in the afternoon onwards. Love me some iced refresher during that time of the day!


----------



## antybazar

LVintage_LVoe said:


> We also have the same cup here in Manila [emoji254][emoji7].. It's still quite cold in the morning but gets really hot in the afternoon onwards. Love me some iced refresher during that time of the day!


Hi, SE Asian! 
Weather is quite similar in here. My to go drink always the caramel macchiato tho. Been quite a while since I visit Manila. Last time was during a transit to Pagudpud in Ilocos Norte. Greeting from Jakarta ya


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Speaking of caramel macchiato, that's what I had today


----------



## merekat703

Starbucks mermaid cup!


----------



## antybazar

And for this morning, I have my last batch of Jamaican Blue Mountain beans.


----------



## inard1

antybazar said:


> It’s purple in color. If I’m not mistaken, the color called amethyste? Or amaranthe? Something like that.



It's really beautiful! Too bad it's discontinued I would have happily added another one to my collection!


----------



## antybazar

inard1 said:


> It's really beautiful! Too bad it's discontinued I would have happily added another one to my collection!


Me too. But after using this Monceau BB vernis, now I realized I am not good with it. I will be better with the epi leather, as I tend to use and abuse my bags, regardless the brand 
I've seen some Monceau BB in epi leather in preloved market, and always drooling over them. Especially one in Piment


----------



## inard1

antybazar said:


> Me too. But after using this Monceau BB vernis, now I realized I am not good with it. I will be better with the epi leather, as I tend to use and abuse my bags, regardless the brand
> I've seen some Monceau BB in epi leather in preloved market, and always drooling over them. Especially one in Piment



My vernis is holding up very well, nothing to complain about it, but I share the same feeing about epi: I am eying the ones in Indigo! [emoji16]


----------



## antybazar

inard1 said:


> My vernis is holding up very well, nothing to complain about it, but I share the same feeing about epi: I am eying the ones in Indigo! [emoji16]


Really? Wow.. lucky you. Mine too BUT, the vinyl on some edges starts to peel off  not much but still.
Asking LV store here about how can I avoid this to get worse, they cant help 

Anyway, Indigo is cool. Me want too


----------



## Work_For_Purse

merekat703 said:


> Starbucks mermaid cup!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4378588


OMG i want this!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

antybazar said:


> Hehehe.. yes. In this Sbux Reserve, they even have macaroons and sweet cakes.
> But dont worry, I am jealous of you guys in Nothern hemisphere too. As you have those pink drink refresher.. we dont have it in here



I visited Indonesia last year but i did not see Starbucks....sigh.  Maybe because i was not looking hard enough.  I was in Batam.


----------



## antybazar

Work_For_Purse said:


> I visited Indonesia last year but i did not see Starbucks....sigh.  Maybe because i was not looking hard enough.  I was in Batam.


I havent to the city for quite sometime. Last time I remember there is only one Starbucks in Batam, which is in Mega Mall


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Love @merekat703 's tumbler pic!

It reminded me of a huge mural I once saw in a Starbucks HCMCity:


----------



## Suburbachic

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love @merekat703 's tumbler pic!
> 
> It reminded me of a huge mural I once saw in a Starbucks HCMCity:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4380305
> View attachment 4380306


----------



## TraGiv

My new Neonoe and Chai Tea Latte


----------



## Nessaaaloove

Brought my Pochette Metis out today and got a Medicine Ball to cure my horrible cold [emoji180]


----------



## Aliluvlv

Coffee in a Starbucks mug at BFFs house counts right? [emoji6]


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

antybazar said:


> Hi, SE Asian! [emoji14]
> Weather is quite similar in here. My to go drink always the caramel macchiato tho. Been quite a while since I visit Manila. Last time was during a transit to Pagudpud in Ilocos Norte. Greeting from Jakarta ya


Hi there! We can really feel the heat of summer starting, ei? Anyways, that was a nice place to visit here in our country. We were there June last year. I would love to visit Bali if given the chance


----------



## alyssa.tran

Coffee and my PM - two things that make me sooo happy!


----------



## viewwing

Dragon fruit refresher with coconut milk! Yummy!


----------



## Miss_Lili

my first and only LV (for now haha!) Neverfull MM with an iced matcha latte and meat and snack.


----------



## missconvy

Miss_Lili said:


> View attachment 4389449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first and only LV (for now haha!) Neverfull MM with an iced matcha latte and meat and snack.



She’s gorgeous! What a beautiful time to be using her. The neverfull mm is my only LV bag also (But ebene) [emoji5]


----------



## mrs.JC

Miss_Lili said:


> View attachment 4389449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first and only LV (for now haha!) Neverfull MM with an iced matcha latte and meat and snack.


Gorgeous. Just picked up the Azur NF MM as well and love SB's matcha frappe. Can't wait until my NF's patina becomes nice and warm, like yours.


----------



## Starbux32

Chai tea latte and my second time around with a new reverse metis (sold the 1st one and replaced it with the Clapton in noir and a Chanel so black boy).


----------



## miumiu2046

My DE Eva with my green tea latte.  Love this carefree bag!  Will be using it a lot in spring/summer. [emoji76]


----------



## frivofrugalista

Shopping gave me the munchies...or lightheadedness from all the shopping


----------



## Kitkat86

My new Speedy b 25  that I picked up last Saturday. I was planning on treating her or putting her in the window to tan, but decided against it and started using her the very next day


----------



## OCMomof3

Kitkat86 said:


> My new Speedy b 25  that I picked up last Saturday. I was planning on treating her or putting her in the window to tan, but decided against it and started using her the very next day


Congrats! Don't treat her!  She'll patina just fine on her own.


----------



## OCMomof3

Miss_Lili said:


> View attachment 4389449
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my first and only LV (for now haha!) Neverfull MM with an iced matcha latte and meat and snack.


That was my first LV bag about 6 or so years ago!  I still love it and use it; it's a great choice for a first bag!


----------



## Starbux32

candypoo said:


> Not at Starbucks but carrying a cuppa from Starbucks counts right?
> My empreinte montaigne bb. It's such a workhorse and totally no babying needed.
> I'm 5ft" short for reference.
> View attachment 4377813


Beautiful dress!


----------



## Starbux32

Round coin purse (reverse metis in the background) with my favorite drink, chia tea latte


----------



## LV_4ever

Starbux32 said:


> Round coin purse (reverse metis in the background) with my favorite drink, chia tea latte
> View attachment 4392861



Twins on both- those are the 2 things I got in February! Love that bag.


----------



## Starbux32

LV_4ever said:


> Twins on both- those are the 2 things I got in February! Love that bag.


Wow, nice! Yeah, I love it too, all the bags I have in my collection now are keepers!


----------



## themeanreds

Went to Starbucks for a much needed afternoon pick me up


----------



## Starbux32

Not sure what this thing is called-- zipped felicie insert-- I guess, and something new, a cinnamon dolce iced latte! Not very healthy but it sure was pretty tasty


----------



## cravingdesignerbags101

Kitkat86 said:


> My new Speedy b 25  that I picked up last Saturday. I was planning on treating her or putting her in the window to tan, but decided against it and started using her the very next day



When I got my speedy b 35 I decided not to tan her, I think it's more special to let it patina on her own and now that I've had mine for more then a year it feels so much more special! Although I do miss that light color it had when it was brand new


----------



## frivofrugalista

Enjoying a blended strawberry lemonade in beautiful Nassau, Bahamas...


----------



## Starbux32

Thank God for this thread, would have never known that such a delicious drink existed. It's the Mango Dragonfruit with almond milk, yum


----------



## LV_BB

Starbux32 said:


> Thank God for this thread, would have never known that such a delicious drink existed. It's the Mango Dragonfruit with almond milk, yum



Ooh I’ve never had it with almond milk! Have you tried it with coconut milk before? That’s my current obsession


----------



## Starbux32

LV_BB said:


> Ooh I’ve never had it with almond milk! Have you tried it with coconut milk before? That’s my current obsession


Yes, I tried it that first after seeing several posts about it. I love this thread, so far it has encouraged me to try at least 2 different drinks other than my daily chia tea latte.


----------



## ASL4Allie

Strawberry frapp and Miss Clemence wallet [emoji182]


----------



## saltgirl01

Enjoying a peach tea refresher with my  while waiting for daughters dance class. [emoji854][emoji254][emoji177]


----------



## LV_BB

saltgirl01 said:


> Enjoying a peach tea refresher with my  while waiting for daughters dance class. [emoji854][emoji254][emoji177]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4402067



Bag twins! I’m deciding between the mono strap or a vachetta strap like yours


----------



## saltgirl01

LV_BB said:


> Bag twins! I’m deciding between the mono strap or a vachetta strap like yours



[emoji847]Please post a pic when you decide which strap! It’s fun to change up the look with a diff strap. Hope you are enjoying your egg too! [emoji254] Egg [emoji162] makes me so happy[emoji38]


----------



## LV_BB

saltgirl01 said:


> [emoji847]Please post a pic when you decide which strap! It’s fun to change up the look with a diff strap. Hope you are enjoying your egg too! [emoji254] Egg [emoji162] makes me so happy[emoji38]



I will! I’m picky so please bear with me lol. It’s been raining and I haven’t been able to take mine out, for now I will enjoy your pics


----------



## toto78

Two of my favorite things!  Cluny BB and Passion Tea Lemonade! [emoji175]


----------



## Soniaa

LV_BB said:


> Ooh I’ve never had it with almond milk! Have you tried it with coconut milk before? That’s my current obsession


Is this the same drink everyone here was raving about? I must try this then as well


----------



## reginaPhalange

Partners in Crime - Starbucks and PM [emoji813]️ 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Met up with friends for brunch earlier, did some shopping, and than grabbed Starbucks on the way home!


----------



## Jeepgurl76

Montsouris GM and a lemon loaf ❤️


----------



## Starbux32

At it again with a trenta mango dragonfruit refresher with almond milk!


----------



## TraGiv

Pochette metis and chai tea latte


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> View attachment 4389034
> 
> Dragon fruit refresher with coconut milk! Yummy!


I really love this picture!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> I really love this picture!


Thank you! Can you tell me why...? So I can improve on my photo taking skills.


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Thank you! Can you tell me why...? So I can improve on my photo taking skills.


It looks like you used one point perspective. The drink  is small in the background and the wallet is big in the front! I love it.


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> It looks like you used one point perspective. The drink  is small in the background and the wallet is big in the front! I love it.


Thank u! I see what u mean now.


----------



## TraGiv

Neonoe and Chai Tea Latte


----------



## Chiichan

Starbux32 said:


> At it again with a trenta mango dragonfruit refresher with almond milk!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4410397



I tried this today! So good! This thread is making very adventurous at Starbucks.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Starbucks decided to mix up an Xmas classic today for spring: the yummy Peppermint Mocha. When is anything in chocolate ever wrong? lol
Happy Wednesday friends


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Treating myself!!!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Finally Saturday...


----------



## viclou67

Took a break from shopping to get my new favorite drink... Iced Caramel Cloud Macchiato.


----------



## viewwing

Work_For_Purse said:


> Finally Saturday...


What drink is that? So pretty!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Work_For_Purse said:


> Finally Saturday...


Love that R E D.  S H I N Y. vernis!!!


----------



## springandsummer

Iced caramel mocha


----------



## Suburbachic

Nitro Cold Brew with sweet cream. First time ordering and it is pretty good. Might become a new fave. My summer Alma is also happy to be finally out of the closet.


----------



## Work_For_Purse

viewwing said:


> What drink is that? So pretty!


It's strawberry trappuchino with extra strawberry   yum


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Momof3ducklings said:


> View attachment 4413409
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Treating myself!!!


So pretty


----------



## themeanreds

Coffee Bean almond milk flat white this morning


----------



## Momof3ducklings

Work_For_Purse said:


> So pretty


Thank you!


----------



## reginaPhalange

peach citrus white tea x pochette metis


----------



## Kaoli

No bag in the photo... but coffee + perfect view


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kaoli said:


> No bag in the photo... but coffee + perfect view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418930


Indeed! Who needs to see the bag when we have the whole store? JK. I still want to see the bag.
What a perfect location for a cafe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Work_For_Purse said:


> It's strawberry trappuchino with extra strawberry   yum


What is a trappuchino?


----------



## Work_For_Purse

Sunshine mama said:


> What is a trappuchino?


Sorry, my fat fingers   I meant Frappuccino!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Kaoli said:


> No bag in the photo... but coffee + perfect view
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4418930


Great pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day. I really love their blueberry muffin.


----------



## Kaoli




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day. I really love their blueberry muffin.


I completely agree SM! I've been obsessed with them since they were 'Buttermilk Blueberry muffin'. I had a year of eating them almost daily. So bad for your diet but so good for your soul!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I completely agree SM! I've been obsessed with them since they were 'Buttermilk Blueberry muffin'. I had a year of eating them almost daily. So bad for your diet but so good for your soul!


Oh my gosh lucky you!!!!  Indeed soooo good for our souls!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My baby nephew chewed up my card's straw "drinking" his super-explosive, mega-chameleon, green power-up frappuccinos lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4428017
> 
> My baby nephew chewed up my card's straw "drinking" his super-explosive, mega-chameleon, green power-up frappuccinos lol


Your key holder is super cute! I think I need one!


----------



## reginaPhalange

The perfect crossbody and caffeine duo for a quick trip to the grocery store


----------



## viewwing

Kaoli said:


> View attachment 4420852


Awesome pic! So badass!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4428017
> 
> My baby nephew chewed up my card's straw "drinking" his super-explosive, mega-chameleon, green power-up frappuccinos lol


I was fixated at your key holder, that I didn't even realize you had a blueberry muffin! Yum!
Btw, how did you keep your keyholder so pristine?


----------



## Sunshine mama

reginaPhalange said:


> The perfect crossbody and caffeine duo for a quick trip to the grocery store
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4428565


This whole picture is CREAMY goodness!


----------



## Bags_4_life

Soy Mocha with my diy dyed Zcp whilst shopping


----------



## reginaPhalange

Sunshine mama said:


> This whole picture is CREAMY goodness!


Bonus points because the frap was half off and I’d ordered a grande but they made a venti, wrong item gone right [emoji57]


----------



## Sunshine mama

reginaPhalange said:


> Bonus points because the frap was half off and I’d ordered a grande but they made a venti, wrong item gone right [emoji57]


Yayyyy!!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Neonoe is back in my life with a chia tea, of course!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Neonoe is back in my life with a chia tea, of course!


This looks soooooo pretty! Such a wonderful pairing.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> This looks soooooo pretty! Such a wonderful pairing.


Thanks so much


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I was fixated at your key holder, that I didn't even realize you had a blueberry muffin! Yum!
> Btw, how did you keep your keyholder so pristine?


Thanks Sm. Haha your original post reminded me how much I love those muffins


----------



## chinchin_lim

Starbucks, Seoul.


----------



## Hatfield1313

The caramel ribbon crunch Frappuccino is back [emoji39]


----------



## Tayyyraee




----------



## wyatt420

My first post here. I grabbed a cafe mocha on my way to the train. Looks dirty in the rain:/

Mini Lin setup.


----------



## Sunshine mama

wyatt420 said:


> View attachment 4431050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first post here. I grabbed a cafe mocha on my way to the train. Looks dirty in the rain:/
> 
> Mini Lin setup.


Welcome! Love your mini Lin!


----------



## Kaoli

viewwing said:


> Awesome pic! So badass!



Thanks [emoji6]


----------



## wyatt420

Sunshine mama said:


> Welcome! Love your mini Lin!



Thank you!!


----------



## dr3amimxage

Starbucks on the go.


----------



## ASL4Allie

Starbucks app; had my order ready and waiting to go: run in and bring to work


----------



## KristyNikol

Finally got around to trying the mango dragon fruit refresher and am excited to try the Dragon Drink next I also always put a sleeve on my cold drinks so my hand isn't cold or wet when holding them, plus it keeps the drink from sweating


----------



## Loulouuk

Tried the Mango Dragonfruit Refresher too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

KristyNikol said:


> Finally got around to trying the mango dragon fruit refresher and am excited to try the Dragon Drink next I also always put a sleeve on my cold drinks so my hand isn't cold or wet when holding them, plus it keeps the drink from sweating
> View attachment 4433875


The sleeve on cold drinks is a great idea!!!


----------



## reginaPhalange

I don’t know if this thread makes me crave Starbucks more or want the stunning bags everyone posts more [emoji7]
	

		
			
		

		
	





^ Some cute creations from Etsy, but imagine an actual collab!


----------



## Sunshine mama

reginaPhalange said:


> I don’t know if this thread makes me crave Starbucks more or want the stunning bags everyone posts more [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4434212
> View attachment 4434213
> View attachment 4434214
> 
> ^ Some cute creations from Etsy, but imagine an actual collab!


Links please?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Sunshine mama said:


> Links please?


If you go to Etsy and search Louis Vuitton Starbucks Cup you’ll get a few of these options but again none are authentic or in collaboration with LV - https://www.etsy.com/ca/search?q=lo...p&ref=auto1&as_prefix=louis vuitton starbucks
This is the perfect mug for anyone who loves the Dragonfruit drink: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/647680346/starbucks-addict-mug-fashion


----------



## Sunshine mama

reginaPhalange said:


> If you go to Etsy and search Louis Vuitton Starbucks Cup you’ll get a few of these options but again none are authentic or in collaboration with LV - https://www.etsy.com/ca/search?q=louis vuitton starbucks cup&ref=auto1&as_prefix=louis vuitton starbucks
> This is the perfect mug for anyone who loves the Dragonfruit drink: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/647680346/starbucks-addict-mug-fashion


My goodness!!!!!


----------



## KristyNikol

Sunshine mama said:


> The sleeve on cold drinks is a great idea!!!


It's my go-to trick, I can't have cold drinks now without it!


----------



## KristyNikol

reginaPhalange said:


> If you go to Etsy and search Louis Vuitton Starbucks Cup you’ll get a few of these options but again none are authentic or in collaboration with LV - https://www.etsy.com/ca/search?q=louis vuitton starbucks cup&ref=auto1&as_prefix=louis vuitton starbucks
> This is the perfect mug for anyone who loves the Dragonfruit drink: https://www.etsy.com/ca/listing/647680346/starbucks-addict-mug-fashion


Super cute!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

KristyNikol said:


> It's my go-to trick, I can't have cold drinks now without it!


I'll be telling all my fam/ friends about this trick.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Early this morning. I forgot to take this pic before I ate the blueberry muffin.


----------



## Starbux32

Almond croissant with milk.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Almond croissant with milk.


I love this croissant!!!! And your bag looks really pretty with the bandeau turned this way!!!


----------



## littleblackbag

Sorry but have to share. Glanced quickly at the title and thought it said "your LV sucks". LOL


----------



## elinorb

My beautiful Sofia Coppola at Starbucks [emoji173]️


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this croissant!!!! And your bag looks really pretty with the bandeau turned this way!!!


Thank you so much! I love all of your bags as well. Man, that almond croissant is soooo good! I wish it were available all year around.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Recent Boston trip with Cheesecake Factory! I had to eat it 2/3 days lol


----------



## reginaPhalange

LV Josephine + Starbucks with one of my favourite bags for spring


----------



## OCMomof3

Hatfield1313 said:


> The caramel ribbon crunch Frappuccino is back [emoji39]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4430742


LOVE your Mon Mono color selection!


----------



## Starbux32

Going back to the old version of the mango dragonfruit refresher drink, super-sized (trenta)


----------



## Soniaa

I'm gonna vicariously enjoy dragon drinks through yall I've been thinkin about trying it and finding out what the hype's all about after witnessing it's popularity on here and when I decided to go get one I'm struck by the flu


----------



## Starbux32

Soniaa said:


> I'm gonna vicariously enjoy dragon drinks through yall I've been thinkin about trying it and finding out what the hype's all about after witnessing it's popularity on here and when I decided to go get one I'm struck by the flu


Awww, wishing you a speedy recovery and when you're well, try it out! It's really good in any version I've found.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Soniaa said:


> I'm gonna vicariously enjoy dragon drinks through yall I've been thinkin about trying it and finding out what the hype's all about after witnessing it's popularity on here and when I decided to go get one I'm struck by the flu


----------



## Soniaa

Starbux32 said:


> Awww, wishing you a speedy recovery and when you're well, try it out! It's really good in any version I've found.


Wait there's different versions?!?!? 
Thank you doll!!!!



Sunshine mama said:


>


You guys are too sweet!!!!
Made me smile!


----------



## Starbux32

Soniaa said:


> Wait there's different versions?!?!?
> Thank you doll!!!!
> 
> 
> You guys are too sweet!!!!
> Made me smile!


You're so welcome sweetie, and yes you can try it with almond milk or coconut milk, I've tried both and like them. In the regular version you can substitute the water with lemonade or juice but I haven't tried it this way because that will make it way too sweet for me.


----------



## missconvy

Just had to come on here and say I tried the dragon drink with coconut milk today (I was with my in-laws so didn’t get any food LV pics) and I’m in LOVE. Thanks for sharing it here!


----------



## reginaPhalange

Caramel Ribbon Crunch Frap x Favorite MM in DA


----------



## Bags_4_life

Sunshine mama said:


> The sleeve on cold drinks is a great idea!!!





KristyNikol said:


> It's my go-to trick, I can't have cold drinks now without it!



Here in the UK we’ve always done this, is this not standard everywhere? The baristas tend to put them on for you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags_4_life said:


> Here in the UK we’ve always done this, is this not standard everywhere? The baristas tend to put them on for you.


I've never seen it here in the US in many states!


----------



## wyatt420

Waiting for takeoff


----------



## Soniaa

Sunshine mama said:


> I've never seen it here in the US in many states!


Sleeves usually sit in a basket on the counter and you just take one if you need


----------



## Sunshine mama

wyatt420 said:


> Waiting for takeoff


Wow. What a beautiful mini lin trio!


----------



## wyatt420

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. What a beautiful mini lin trio!


Thank you!! I’m really new to collecting bags and mini lin has been my favorite monogram so far as my first love is streetwear and it pairs perfectly


----------



## cwool

Caramel ribbon crunch Frappuccino x2 with Miss Scarlet ZW


----------



## sera3m45

mocha coffee crumble frap  hubby got the cold brew with sea salt foam.


----------



## cwool

Cafe Americano while working on my laptop (sorry the pic is so close up)... then caramel ribbon crunch frappuccino w soy to go for DS at home


----------



## reginaPhalange

Mocha CC Frap x Favorite MM in DE


----------



## Starbux32

reginaPhalange said:


> Mocha CC Frap x Favorite MM in DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4446769


Omg, I had that today and it was so good! I skipped the chocolate syrup on the top though. I think the next time I'm going to try the caramel frappuccino!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Trusty Pike Place with Chapman tags early this morning. This tote is great for running around & so much fun to look at!


----------



## Iamminda

Hi.  Haven’t been to SB in like forever.  Went in for my beloved S’more Frap but ended up with a Coffee Frap (despite my repeating “S’more” frap twice and getting a nod/smile back!!).  Just went with it (lol) due to lack of time and patience.  And finally using my monogram eclipse glaze keychain that I got from the LV pop up store in Tokyo last July.   Have a great day .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t been to SB in like forever.  Went in for my beloved S’more Frap but ended up with a Coffee Frap (despite my repeating “S’more” frap twice and getting a nod/smile back!!).  Just went with it (lol) due to lack of time and patience.  And finally using my monogram eclipse glaze keychain that I got from the LV pop up store in Tokyo last July.   Have a great day .


Haha your story made me lol IM. We've all been on the receiving end of this (me sometimes even on the giving end when it's a bad day) 

The coffee frap you ended up with still looks good though - hopefully you still found it enjoyable? Your glaze keychain is such an edgy/cool souvenir as well, I love it


----------



## Bronzi522

Sunshine mama said:


> I've never seen it here in the US in many states!


I put them on myself and did for years.  Catches the water and keeps hands from slipping.  I simply take one.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

*Not Starbucks*   Thought I'd share some pics of this beauty before I devoured it


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4453792
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Not Starbucks*   Thought I'd share some pics of this beauty before I devoured it



Yum — I love chocolate and almonds. Enjoy


----------



## themeanreds

Iced flat white this morning and a spicy chorizo sandwich. Happy Thursday!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t been to SB in like forever.  Went in for my beloved S’more Frap but ended up with a Coffee Frap (despite my repeating “S’more” frap twice and getting a nod/smile back!!).  Just went with it (lol) due to lack of time and patience.  And finally using my monogram eclipse glaze keychain that I got from the LV pop up store in Tokyo last July.   Have a great day .


Omg that's funny and sad at the same time.  Love your Tokyo souvenir!  Can't believe it's already been a year since that trip.  


Iamminda said:


> Yum — I love chocolate and almonds. Enjoy


 Seriously! How about a chocolate or mocha almond frapp Starbucks?


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Omg that's funny and sad at the same time.  Love your Tokyo souvenir!  Can't believe it's already been a year since that trip.
> Seriously! How about a chocolate or mocha almond frapp Starbucks?



Yes to mocha almond frap  (should be easy to make with almond extract/syrup)


----------



## sera3m45

S'mores frap... sooooo yummy


----------



## viclou67

Killing time in Starbucks before my hair appointment. Just repurchased this beauty and apparently forgot how to tie a nice bow.


----------



## Soniaa

So umm..finally tried the infamous dragon drink...and, well...wasn't quite impressed...was expecting something creamy/thick texture?! Instead what I gulped down was just berry flavored water ...is it supposed to be like that or did the barista F up my drink?! I don't know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## LavenderIce

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4456761
> 
> So umm..finally tried the infamous dragon drink...and, well...wasn't quite impressed...was expecting something creamy/thick texture?! Instead what I gulped down was just berry flavored water ...is it supposed to be like that or did the barista F up my drink?! I don't know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I think the people who posted added almond milk to their order.


----------



## Melfontana

Not Starbucks - but stopped for Bubble Tea when my daughter was dismissed from her Regents Review Class


----------



## missconvy

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4456761
> 
> So umm..finally tried the infamous dragon drink...and, well...wasn't quite impressed...was expecting something creamy/thick texture?! Instead what I gulped down was just berry flavored water ...is it supposed to be like that or did the barista F up my drink?! I don't know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Your order got messed up somehow. It appears as though you got the dragon refresher, not the dragon drink. The dragon drink comes with coconut milk (not too coconutty though). I’ve tried both and the dragon drink is much better in my opinion. I’m so bummed for you that your order wasn’t right! ☹️


----------



## blondiekinz

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4456761
> 
> So umm..finally tried the infamous dragon drink...and, well...wasn't quite impressed...was expecting something creamy/thick texture?! Instead what I gulped down was just berry flavored water ...is it supposed to be like that or did the barista F up my drink?! I don't know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


There's another one made with coconut milk.


----------



## italianlolita

wyatt420 said:


> Waiting for takeoff



Gorgeous classic pieces!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Enjoyed BFF day (didn't know that was a thing) at Starbucks with my BFF this weekend.  Tried the Dragon drink - delicious!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Enjoyed BFF day (didn't know that was a thing) at Starbucks with my BFF this weekend.  Tried the Dragon drink - delicious!



Learned something new today — BFF day .  The Besties SB cards are very cute — just like your DA PA.


----------



## babe4111

My first LV!  Love the flower zip tote - so nice to have one that won't spill out if turned over.  I also bought the neverfull MM because.....it seems it is a must have bag!


----------



## fabuleux

babe4111 said:


> My first LV!  Love the flower zip tote - so nice to have one that won't spill out if turned over.  I also bought the neverfull MM because.....it seems it is a must have bag!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4459048


Very nice! And welcome to TPF!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Hi.  Haven’t been to SB in like forever.  Went in for my beloved S’more Frap but ended up with a Coffee Frap (despite my repeating “S’more” frap twice and getting a nod/smile back!!).  Just went with it (lol) due to lack of time and patience.  And finally using my monogram eclipse glaze keychain that I got from the LV pop up store in Tokyo last July.   Have a great day .


Cute!

I


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4451450
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trusty Pike Place with Chapman tags early this morning. This tote is great for running around & so much fun to look at!


Amazing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bags_4_life said:


> Here in the UK we’ve always done this, is this not standard everywhere? The baristas tend to put them on for you.





Soniaa said:


> Sleeves usually sit in a basket on the counter and you just take one if you need





Bronzi522 said:


> I put them on myself and did for years.  Catches the water and keeps hands from slipping.  I simply take one.



I guess I was living under a rock!!!
Well, now I use the sleeves, and my hands are much happier!


----------



## iuvcoach

Very Berry & Strawberry Lemonade Refreshers


----------



## shayna07

A Nitro Cold Brew Sweet Cream with my giant mono speedy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Amazing!


Thanks SM Hope this Father's Day weekend is fun for you and yours!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Father's Day Sunday everyone!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Love my  4-key holder above all. It was my first SLG from LV and has been everything i had hoped for and more


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yum — I love chocolate and almonds. Enjoy


Thank you Minda! I'm blessed/cursed with an insatiable sweet tooth but those moments enjoying chocolate are some of the best in my life 
Wishing you and yours a wonderful Father's Day 2019!


----------



## kprice1019

shayna07 said:


> A Nitro Cold Brew Sweet Cream with my giant mono speedy


I love this speedy, I looked on the website is it no longer available?


----------



## meghanwhlr

Love the Caramel Cloud and my new City Pouch!


----------



## meghanwhlr

Melfontana said:


> Not Starbucks - but stopped for Bubble Tea when my daughter was dismissed from her Regents Review Class


I have never heard of Sweet Cats but I’m pretty sure my happy place is called Sweet Cats!


----------



## Sunshine mama

meghanwhlr said:


> Love the Caramel Cloud and my new City Pouch!


Everything looks so refreshing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Melfontana said:


> Not Starbucks - but stopped for Bubble Tea when my daughter was dismissed from her Regents Review Class


What is the name of this bag? I'm not familiar with it.​


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday.  Today, another failed attempt at getting a S’more Frap.  When the barista asked if she should withhold the coffee, I mistakenly thought she meant “decaf”, lol, so I said OK.  I ended up with a S’more Cream Frap.  Oh well.  One day, I will get to drink my beloved S’more Frap.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday.  Today, another failed attempt at getting a S’more Frap.  When the barista asked if she should withhold the coffee, I mistakenly thought she meant “decaf”, lol, so I said OK.  I ended up with a S’more Cream Frap.  Oh well.  One day, I will get to drink my beloved S’more Frap.


Pretty wallet! Was the drink still  good?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Pretty wallet! Was the drink still  good?


Thanks SSSSM .  Yeah, it was good but not enough (or rather no) coffee taste, lol.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday.  Today, another failed attempt at getting a S’more Frap.  When the barista asked if she should withhold the coffee, I mistakenly thought she meant “decaf”, lol, so I said OK.  I ended up with a S’more Cream Frap.  Oh well.  One day, I will get to drink my beloved S’more Frap.


 Oh noooo M!  Got to send you a hug for that.  They are really making it challenging for you.  On the plus side your ZCP is TDF beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Oh noooo M!  Got to send you a hug for that.  They are really making it challenging for you.  On the plus side your ZCP is TDF beautiful!



Thanks A .  Hoping the third time’s the charm.  Have a good weekend A


----------



## uhpharm01

bellabean12 said:


> Retiro first day out!!


I love this purse.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Target run with Starbucks (dragon drink again) and grab and go cles pochette. Happy weekend!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Target run with Starbucks (dragon drink again) and grab and go cles pochette. Happy weekend!



Hi A, my cles twin .  I like your pretty black shopping bag (?).  Hope you had fun shopping at Target (I can spend hours in there if I am not careful, lol).


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Hi A, my cles twin .  I like your pretty black shopping bag (?).  Hope you had fun shopping at Target (I can spend hours in there if I am not careful, lol).


Thank you M! Yea cles twins! Yes it's very easy to get distracted at target so this time I only brought my small black insulated shopping bag.  My friend brought it back from a Japanese grocery store we used to go to all the time, in Pasadena.


----------



## RAEDAY

Stopped for a trenta-sized helping of my latest Starbucks obsession while out running errands: Violet Drink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I had to drive by to get my blueberry  muffin  fix!


----------



## Soniaa

LavenderIce said:


> I think the people who posted added almond milk to their order.





missconvy said:


> Your order got messed up somehow. It appears as though you got the dragon refresher, not the dragon drink. The dragon drink comes with coconut milk (not too coconutty though). I’ve tried both and the dragon drink is much better in my opinion. I’m so bummed for you that your order wasn’t right! ☹️





blondiekinz said:


> There's another one made with coconut milk.


You guys are right! I was bummed too! Wasted money! I knew it's made with coconut milk and I asked the cashier just to make sure it was and he said yes...but then I don't know what happened with the barista...I guess he can't read cause it specifically stated on the label "dragon drink"...not dragon refresher, which is what I believe he gave me...but I only realized after I got home. And it wasn't my local starbucks otherwise I would've went back and demanded a redo! I should've been able to tell by the color that something wasn't right but then second guessed myself since I never had it and wasnt sure of what to expect. I still wanna try it but have a feeling it's gonna get effed up again!


----------



## Julezah

Soniaa said:


> You guys are right! I was bummed too! Wasted money! I knew it's made with coconut milk and I asked the cashier just to make sure it was and he said yes...but then I don't know what happened with the barista...I guess he can't read cause it specifically stated on the label "dragon drink"...not dragon refresher, which is what I believe he gave me...but I only realized after I got home. And it wasn't my local starbucks otherwise I would've went back and demanded a redo! I should've been able to tell by the color that something wasn't right but then second guessed myself since I never had it and wasnt sure of what to expect. I still wanna try it but have a feeling it's gonna get effed up again!


I’m weirdly relieved to read this. I had the same experience!!! I’m going to reorder.


----------



## viewwing

Has anyone tried the orange drink before?


----------



## Suburbachic

Hanging out at Starbucks...


----------



## aurore

Suburbachic said:


> Hanging out at Starbucks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473329


Too cute


----------



## Starbux32

Peach Tranquility herbal tea (after my chai, of course) with Double V.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Peach Tranquility herbal tea (after my chai, of course) with Double V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4474835


Love!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!


Thanks Beautiful!


----------



## Suburbachic

aurore said:


> Too cute


Thank you


----------



## luvspurses

Suburbachic said:


> Hanging out at Starbucks...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4473329


i have been so out of the loop taking a break but coming back in. what is the name of this adorable little treasure??


----------



## luvspurses

meghanwhlr said:


> Love the Caramel Cloud and my new City Pouch!


does the city pouch come with this little wrist strap? oops never mind just looked it up and see it does. don't know why i didn't know that.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iced latte with soy/almond milk with little ice. Soooo good!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Iced latte with soy/almond milk with little ice. Soooo good!


Very striking photo! You are great at taking pictures, are you a photographer?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Very striking photo! You are great at taking pictures, are you a photographer?


My goodness! That is so kind of you!!! I'm not a pro photographer,  but I love taking pictures.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My goodness! That is so kind of you!!! I'm not a pro photographer,  but I love taking pictures.


Wow, your pictures have such a strong artistic element to them, I love it!


----------



## Suburbachic

luvspurses said:


> i have been so out of the loop taking a break but coming back in. what is the name of this adorable little treasure??


Its called the easential trunk. There's a few versions of this


----------



## Starbux32

Enjoying another chai latte with my Double V. I forgot that I could wear my bag like this, one of its best features.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Enjoying another chai latte with my Double V. I forgot that I could wear my bag like this, one of its best features.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4477054


Love this too!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this too!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Melissa V

Target Starbucks, my Surface and PSM to keep me company while I worked.


----------



## lovesbmw

cwool said:


> Caramel ribbon crunch Frappuccino x2 with Miss Scarlet ZW


I love this drink its so good


----------



## dmmiller

Took Delightful MM for a consolation iced coffee after she got caught unprotected in the rain today.


----------



## cwool

airport wait with the fam


----------



## Melfontana

I’m loving this little bag


----------



## mdcx

Sunshine mama said:


> Iced latte with soy/almond milk with little ice. Soooo good!


What a delightful bag! So cute.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mdcx said:


> What a delightful bag! So cute.


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Had to have my blueberry muffin fix this morning.


----------



## noahhoke

Just got back from running errands and a quick Starbucks stop! Don't mind the messy countertop, we just moved in to our new house and going through everything!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another blueberry muffin! LOL


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Another blueberry muffin! LOL


Such a pretty composition, Sunshine mama!  I love the pale pink and DE together!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Such a pretty composition, Sunshine mama!  I love the pale pink and DE together!


Thank you musiclover!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunday funday! This tie-dye frap was seriously one of the best Summer editions I've tasted. Think banana creamsicle with whip & delicious sprinkles all melting together... SOOOO GOOD!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4489790
> 
> Sunday funday! This tie-dye frap was seriously one of the best Summer editions I've tasted. Think banana creamsicle with whip & delicious sprinkles all melting together... SOOOO GOOD!



Yummy .  Your frap kinda matches your beautiful M.C. key pouch.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yummy .  Your frap kinda matches your beautiful M.C. key pouch.


Haha it kinda does. I've been on a colour kick lately & nothing beats Multicolour. Wish they would release new bags in this canvas, it just screams summer fun


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4489790
> 
> Sunday funday! This tie-dye frap was seriously one of the best Summer editions I've tasted. Think banana creamsicle with whip & delicious sprinkles all melting together... SOOOO GOOD!


So pretty!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!


Thanks SM! Hope your weekend was fab


----------



## themeanreds

Good morning  

Got an iced flat white and a croissant today. Also picked up a “lowball” tumbler for my Nespresso mini which is on the way, so Starbucks might be seeing less of me


----------



## blondiekinz

My round coin purse with the tie dye frap and blueberry muffin!


----------



## noahhoke

blondiekinz said:


> View attachment 4490364
> 
> My round coin purse with the tie dye frap and blueberry muffin!



My two favorite things - Louis Vuitton SLGs and blueberry muffins!


----------



## Sunshine mama

noahhoke said:


> My two favorite things - Louis Vuitton SLGs and blueberry muffins!


Me too!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

blondiekinz said:


> View attachment 4490364
> 
> My round coin purse with the tie dye frap and blueberry muffin!


This could be my order, and I would be happy!


----------



## wigglytuff

I took my brand new District MM to Starbucks today! Tomorrow she’s going to LV to get the luggage tag heat stamped.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Great minds think alike Shared fab taste in LV & Starbucks!


blondiekinz said:


> View attachment 4490364
> 
> My round coin purse with the tie dye frap and blueberry muffin!





noahhoke said:


> My two favorite things - Louis Vuitton SLGs and blueberry muffins!





Sunshine mama said:


> This could be my order, and I would be happy!


----------



## guccilover21

Pochette accessories NM in DE with a caramel Macchiato 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Yum!


----------



## MJDaisy

this thread continues to be my favorite thread on tpf


----------



## Cappucciino

my 2.75 month old alma bb that i am patiently waiting to patina. my very used key pouch and my very dirty, but gently used clemence wallet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Cappucciino said:


> my 2.75 month old alma bb that i am patiently waiting to patina. my very used key pouch and my very dirty, but gently used clemence wallet.


This is a pretty picture! And your almost ready for a 3 month monthiversary !!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sharing my new prism tumbler


Had to pickup straightaway as it was the one available. Starbucks Canada has really cut down on all their merchandise, both in availability and any nice styles that you'd want. Such a shame! Selection is almost non-existent now compared to before. I used to look forward to all the fun seasonal designs. Do you guys still have it the States?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

⬆️Drink this morning was my summer no-fail: venti unsweetened iced coffee with nonfat milk


----------



## sweetpea_2009

In the drive-thru at Starbucks with this cutie. I have loved the Zoe wallet for a while and picked this up earlier this month. Loving the python detail with the cream empriente


----------



## Sunshine mama

atlsweetpea11 said:


> In the drive-thru at Starbucks with this cutie. I have loved the Zoe wallet for a while and picked this up earlier this month. Loving the python detail with the cream empriente


Wow! That's a cool zoe wallet! Love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4494713


Such cool things in this one picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

I was a little greedy today! I'm still waiting for my half-calf, which they always have to do a pour-over.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! That's a cool zoe wallet! Love it!



Thank you @Sunshine mama! I fell in LVoe with it when I saw it at the boutique.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> I was a little greedy today! I'm still waiting for my half-calf, which they always have to do a pour-over.


Sunshine Mama, I like your cute Prada bag!  Is it made of nylon  with leather trim?  That’s a really nice silhouette.


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> Sunshine Mama, I like your cute Prada bag!  Is it made of nylon  with leather trim?  That’s a really nice silhouette.


Yes it is! Thank you so much!!
It reminds me of  the LV Alma BBs, which I love, but so much lighter!


----------



## Sunshine mama

atlsweetpea11 said:


> Thank you @Sunshine mama! I fell in LVoe with it when I saw it at the boutique.


That's the BEST way to purchase IMO... when you fall in love!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes it is! Thank you so much!!
> It reminds me of  the LV Alma BBs, which I love, but so much lighter!


Yes, I felt the Alma vibe as well!  I can really appreciate a lightweight bag!


----------



## Starbux32

Mini pochette and key cles with an iced macchiato.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Mini pochette and key cles with an iced macchiato.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4497010


Nice trio!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Nice trio!!


Thanks! I know I'm segueing but nice video comparing the Cassy (spelling?), Lockme, and Clapton bags! Watched it a couple of hours ago


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks! I know I'm segueing but nice video comparing the Cassy (spelling?), Lockme, and Clapton bags! Watched it a couple of hours ago


Thank you!


----------



## Starbux32

This Graceful PM is my replacement for my defective reverse pm bag and I love it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> This Graceful PM is my replacement for my defective reverse pm bag and I love it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4497681


Looks really squishy! Are you missing the PM?


----------



## shayna07

50% off frappuccino’s today!! Still wearing my giant reverse speedy as my every day work bag


----------



## Tayyyraee

Not sure if your supposed to drink Starbucks after unexpectedly getting 2 fillings redone for them being “too old” but it sure does make me feel better


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tayyyraee said:


> Not sure if your supposed to drink Starbucks after unexpectedly getting 2 fillings redone for them being “too old” but it sure does make me feel better
> View attachment 4499622


Looks do delish.


----------



## Tayyyraee

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks do delish.


Thank you! It’s the keto pink drink. Passion tango tea, SF vanilla no classic, heavy cream, and 3 stevia monk fruits


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tayyyraee said:


> Thank you! It’s the keto pink drink. Passion tango tea, SF vanilla no classic, heavy cream, and 3 stevia monk fruits


Thank you! I meant looks SO delish! Lol!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Starbux32

Brand new Starbucks store!!


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> Brand new Starbucks store!!



Oh wow, cool!  Any special grand opening promotions?  Lol.  I love love love your bag charm on your beautiful new Graceful


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Brand new Starbucks store!!


I love your bag charm too!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your bag charm too!





Iamminda said:


> Oh wow, cool!  Any special grand opening promotions?  Lol.  I love love love your bag charm on your beautiful new Graceful


Thanks beautiful ladies! I actually missed the grand opening for this location because I don't live near it but someone told me they were building a new one so I had to check it out! Yes, I'm really loving this bag!


----------



## Diorlvlover

Starbux32 said:


> Brand new Starbucks store!!


Love the bag charm. It’s so unique. Where is it from?


----------



## Starbux32

Diorlvlover said:


> Love the bag charm. It’s so unique. Where is it from?


Thanks, I think Amazon, got it a couple of years ago so not quite sure but try a web search for leather flower bag charms. I think that's what I did. Hope this helps!!


----------



## shayna07

Miss SpeedyB 25 today!


----------



## luvspurses

shayna07 said:


> Miss SpeedyB 25 today!


perfection.


----------



## themeanreds

Tried the Iced Guava White Tea - very refreshing and sweet


----------



## Emsidee

themeanreds said:


> Tried the Iced Guava White Tea - very refreshing and sweet
> View attachment 4511150


I tried the same drink today, it was really good. (I’ll post a pic with my bag and the drink tomorrow, my phone is dead atm)


----------



## Johnpauliegal

I’m always at Starbucks. Addicted.   But keep on forgetting to post my drink. I do have a great picture to show though. Too funny. Gonna look for it now.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Look who went to Starbucks. 




I took that picture 2 months ago.


----------



## keokicat

Surene MM with Vivienne charm


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Look who went to Starbucks.
> 
> View attachment 4512219
> 
> 
> I took that picture 2 months ago.


That is so cool... you know.... that they like coffee!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not at SB, but drinking a SB coffee.


----------



## Starbux32




----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but drinking a SB coffee.


Breathtaking scene!! Everything


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Breathtaking scene!! Everything


Thank you! I just HAD to snap a picture!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but drinking a SB coffee.



I was thinking that this is the swankiest SB ever .  Beautiful setting.  And your pretty Alma BB is very special — I like how unique this one is (I would love a ZCP in this Epi color)


----------



## LVintage_LVoe

Posted this 'In Action' thread too. Hope it's not too much exposure for my simple "babies".. Got a short latté, strawberries n cream frappe for my kids (not pictured) and french toast (consumed already ).


----------



## mrsinsyder

Does eBar count? I’m not a huge Starbucks fan.


----------



## sweetpea_2009

mrsinsyder said:


> Does eBar count? I’m not a huge Starbucks fan.
> 
> View attachment 4513415



That bag charm looks so awesome with you Alma!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrsinsyder said:


> Does eBar count? I’m not a huge Starbucks fan.
> 
> View attachment 4513415


Nice! Since I have the red denim are we cousins or siblings?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Alma still tagging along while I drink my SB coffee.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I was thinking that this is the swankiest SB ever .  Beautiful setting.  And your pretty Alma BB is very special — I like how unique this one is (I would love a ZCP in this Epi color)


Thank you IM! Epi red denim ZCP sounds really cute!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Post presentation half caff, half syrups java chip frappuccino. So glad to be done!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Post presentation half caff, half syrups java chip frappuccino. So glad to be done!


Yummy! chocolatey goodness


----------



## Iamminda

I needed a cold drink fast since it was 105 degrees (even at 5 pm!!!).  So I tried the iced peach green tea even though I usually get a coffee-based drink.  Not bad especially since it has 0% fat


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I needed a cold drink fast since it was 105 degrees (even at 5 pm!!!).  So I tried the iced peach green tea even though I usually get a coffee-based drink.  Not bad especially since it has 0% fat


 Wow that's hot! What a refreshing looking drink with a hot looking ZCP!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Iamminda said:


> I needed a cold drink fast since it was 105 degrees (even at 5 pm!!!).  So I tried the iced peach green tea even though I usually get a coffee-based drink.  Not bad especially since it has 0% fat


Wow 105!!!!! Nevermind the drink.  Lol Gorgeous zippy!!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow that's hot! What a refreshing looking drink with a hot looking ZCP!



@Johnpauliegal (multi quote didn’t work )

Thanks ladies .  Hoping I can get through this heatwave without more SB drinks, lol.  Happy Friday


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I needed a cold drink fast since it was 105 degrees (even at 5 pm!!!).  So I tried the iced peach green tea even though I usually get a coffee-based drink.  Not bad especially since it has 0% fat


My goodness! At 105, I think I'll  need to pour the drink ON me!
BTW, your ZCP is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My goodness! At 105, I think I'll  need to pour the drink ON me!
> BTW, your ZCP is BEAUTIFUL!


 That’s a great idea, lol.  Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> That’s a great idea, lol.  Thanks


BTW, I'm still loving your digital signature!


----------



## Scarlett67

This is my first  post!  Enjoying an iced coffee yesterday after volunteering at my daughter’s school.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Scarlett67 said:


> View attachment 4518140
> 
> 
> This is my first  post!  Enjoying an iced coffee yesterday after volunteering at my daughter’s school.


Yum! To the bag and the coffee!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not with  an LV bag, but I thought I'd sneak in this picture . Hope you forgive me. 
I'm on my way to SB to get coffee for me and DH with my favorite SB cup DH got for me. I thought the blue cup and the sky were so pretty together.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Not with  an LV bag, but I thought I'd sneak in this picture . Hope you forgive me.
> I'm on my way to SB to get coffee for me and DH with my favorite SB cup DH got for me. I thought the blue cup and the sky were so pretty together.


Love your Fendi bag.   Yesterday I went to Starbucks but had a Gucci bag with me. 

Oh and yes the cup matches the beautiful blue sky.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Love your Fendi bag.   Yesterday I went to Starbucks but had a Gucci bag with me.
> 
> Oh and yes the cup matches the beautiful blue sky.


Thank you J gal!


----------



## Iamminda

Scarlett67 said:


> View attachment 4518140
> 
> 
> This is my first  post!  Enjoying an iced coffee yesterday after volunteering at my daughter’s school.



You picked a great thread to put your first post .  Good looking Noe!!


----------



## Scarlett67

Thank you!


----------



## Iamminda

Finally got to try the coffee (and donut holes, lol) from Tim Horton while visiting here.  Learned about TH from a few lovely TPFers.  Happy Sunday .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Finally got to try the coffee (and donut holes, lol) from Tim Horton while visiting here.  Learned about TH from a few lovely TPFers.  Happy Sunday .


How fun! Timbits are are a Canadian favourite but dangerous too, in that you can't stop eating them Have a great trip IM!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> How fun! Timbits are are a Canadian favourite but dangerous too, in that you can't stop eating them Have a great trip IM!


Thanks V .  Wish they have TH in the States


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> Thanks V .  Wish they have TH in the States


We have TH in Michigan.


----------



## Iamminda

shoes+handbags said:


> We have TH in Michigan.


Oh Yippee, that’s great—I didn’t know that.   Maybe they will expand and add more locations out West—thanks.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> Oh Yippee, that’s great—I didn’t know that.   Maybe they will expand and add more locations out West—thanks.


You're welcome!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Finally got to try the coffee (and donut holes, lol) from Tim Horton while visiting here.  Learned about TH from a few lovely TPFers.  Happy Sunday .


Yum!  I love the chocolate glaze Timbits the best!  I find their coffee very consistent and it’s DH’s favourite so this is where we will often stop for a to-go Coffee.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Yum!  I love the chocolate glaze Timbits the best!  I find their coffee very consistent and it’s DH’s favourite so this is where we will often stop for a to-go Coffee.



Thanks—good to know they are consistently good.  Hope to get another one today or try another local chain   (I can always get SB at home, lol)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

*Cheers to fall at SB! *
Excited to see your beautiful LV's & yummy Pumpkin Spice pics!


----------



## oknicoleee

Iamminda said:


> Finally got to try the coffee (and donut holes, lol) from Tim Horton while visiting here.  Learned about TH from a few lovely TPFers.  Happy Sunday .



Yum, Timbits!! Hope you enjoyed your time in Canada


----------



## Iamminda

oknicoleee said:


> Yum, Timbits!! Hope you enjoyed your time in Canada



Thanks — we really enjoyed our trip and plan to visit again (and see Tim again, lol).


----------



## blondiekinz

Pumpkin Spice Latte, pumpkin scone and LV Round Coin Purse!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I set myself up for a major craving last night by watching Cinnabon's Undercover Boss It was totally worth it - DELISH!


----------



## blondiekinz

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I set myself up for a major craving last night by watching Cinnabon's Undercover Boss It was totally worth it - DELISH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528872


Cinnabon is my favourite treat


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I set myself up for a major craving last night by watching Cinnabon's Undercover Boss It was totally worth it - DELISH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528872


Lol, that always happens to us too when we watch any food show on tv — suddenly we want to eat that food.  Love your gorgeous Twist


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I set myself up for a major craving last night by watching Cinnabon's Undercover Boss It was totally worth it - DELISH!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4528872


Oh no! Now I have a major craving! 
I love your bag BTW!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@blondiekinz @Iamminda @Sunshine mama  Glad to have fellow visual-food-cravers in this club. I'm waiting for the day they invent instant food machines like that retro show The Jetsons have. I would give up LV for 3 months for that


----------



## Sunshine mama

Some coffee today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Some coffee today.


I like seeing the Mama and Baby  pochettes together .  Hope you had a fun train ride.


----------



## JStew

Iamminda said:


> Oh Yippee, that’s great—I didn’t know that.   Maybe they will expand and add more locations out West—thanks.


Yup! Lots of Tim Hortons in Michigan.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I like seeing the Mama and Baby  pochettes together .  Hope you had a fun train ride.


Thank you IM! I have found that by putting these  2 together, I can carry a little more!


----------



## onesmallchimera

Breaking out the papillon ...


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you IM! I have found that by putting these  2 together, I can carry a little more!



Lol, I like your version of the new Scam Bag


----------



## JStew

Iamminda said:


> Lol, I like your version of the new Scam Bag


Yes!! If they made the scam bag in DE I’d be all over it...or even epi! Maybe they’ll add more options later.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Lol, I like your version of the new Scam Bag


Thank you again IM! I just don't understand why it's called the Scam Bag!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you again IM! I just don't understand why it's called the scam bag!


Lol, I think it was affectionately referred to the scam bag initially because the “bag” is basically a bunch of pieces that many already own (PA, MP, RCP, strap).  Don’t know the official name.


----------



## JStew

Iamminda said:


> Lol, I think it was affectionately referred to the scam bag initially because the “bag” is basically a bunch of pieces that many already own (PA, MP, RCP, strap).  Don’t know the official name.


I think it’s called the multipochette and will be about $1550 USD.


----------



## Iamminda

JStew said:


> I think it’s called the multipochette and will be about $1550 USD.


Thanks


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Tried Nitro cold brew today but it didn't do anything for me sans milk. Maybe I'll try the caramel version next time
	

		
			
		

		
	



(house is under reno right now)


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Tried Nitro cold brew today but it didn't do anything for me sans milk. Maybe I'll try the caramel version next time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4531580
> 
> (house is under reno right now)



How exciting that your house is being renovated.  Hopefully it won’t be too long before it gets done .


----------



## themeanreds

Tried the new pumpkin cream cold brew today. Pretty good!


----------



## Leo the Lion

Back home with Starbucks


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leo the Lion said:


> Back home with Starbucks


Welcome back! Love the mug and your cute tag!


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Some coffee today.


What bag is behind the mini pouchette.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Sunshine mama said:


> Welcome back! Love the mug and your cute tag!


Thanks Doll! It's good to be back


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Haha so turns out that there is no Caramel Nitro special. I decided to go for my 1st Pumpkin Spice of the season instead with a twist: custom "Cinderella latte" (mix of Pumpkin, White chocolate mocha syrups & extra White mocha drizzle). Very yummy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> How exciting that your house is being renovated.  Hopefully it won’t be too long before it gets done .


TY IM! I hope so too
Happy Wednesday my friend


----------



## Porschenality

My contribution...


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Haha so turns out that there is no Caramel Nitro special. I decided to go for my 1st Pumpkin Spice of the season instead with a twist: custom "Cinderella latte" (mix of Pumpkin, White chocolate mocha syrups & extra White mocha drizzle). Very yummy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4532926
> View attachment 4532927


OMG! that pink looks awesome with the pochette!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> What bag is behind the mini pouchette.


It's called Navona.
I really like its DE print, the leather that surrounds the bottom/sides,  and the 2 D rings to hold whatever strap I want to use.


----------



## Emsidee

Some Starbucks pics I found on my phone.
The felicie blossom was in Paris and the reverse onthego was in Toronto.


----------



## mrsinsyder

Couldn’t wait to get out of the house after being trapped by Dorian all week. Pumpkin spice like a basic b.


----------



## themeanreds

Chorizo sandwich and Nespresso this morning


----------



## LGGSZTX

Sunshine mama said:


> Some coffee today.


What a beautiful background. If i may ask where is this?


----------



## Scarlett67

themeanreds said:


> Chorizo sandwich and Nespresso this morning
> View attachment 4533339


Love your key pouch!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> OMG! that pink looks awesome with the pochette!


Thanks hun! I'm obsessed with it atm - fits my 4-key holder/lipstick/gum/bluetooth earphones/everything else a wallet needs. Funny thing is I never thought i would like this zip-around model but its ease of use then transferring between bags has been an amazing. Best part is it came "free" with my $40 dusty pink tote from Marshalls! 

Awesome trial run before getting an LV zippy wallet


----------



## jennarae86

A pumpkin spice cold foam cold brew and my reverse pm on the way to a meeting at the hospital.


----------



## Babyblue033

Rough day at work, had an excuse to go to the mall to check something for work, so making the best of it.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Saturday pour-over Sumatra blend at my favourite spot for fashion hunting


----------



## themeanreds

Tried the cold brew pumpkin latte from Coffee Bean today - pretty yummy too


----------



## leooh

At the beach enjoying the sea breeze..


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Breakfast Pike place this morning. I've been loving these Neverfull pouches lately... such a fun/carefree switch from full size bags


----------



## shayna07

My pumpkin coffee and my giant speedy b


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

All time fave Caramel Machiatto today!


----------



## Scarlett67

Pumpkin Cream Cold Brew is a new favorite!


----------



## missconvy

Homemade PSL on the way to work


----------



## Sunshine mama

Scarlett67 said:


> Pumpkin Cream Cold Brew is a new favorite!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4540062


Wow! Love this blue and green together!


----------



## Scarlett67

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow! Love this blue and green together!


Thanks! It’s a new-to-me bag and I love the colors but am on the fence about the size.


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> All time fave Caramel Machiatto today!


What's the size of the chain?


----------



## mdcx

Scarlett67 said:


> Thanks! It’s a new-to-me bag and I love the colors but am on the fence about the size.


Is it the GM size? I was wondering with the Noe about the sticking-outness of the bag. It is beautiful to look at.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Soniaa said:


> What's the size of the chain?


----------



## reginaPhalange

Enjoying the last bit of summer with my faves


----------



## Scarlett67

mdcx said:


> Is it the GM size? I was wondering with the Noe about the sticking-outness of the bag. It is beautiful to look at.


It is. The hard thing for me is the black hole effect but my organizer seems to help. I’d been using a Tory Burch crossbody so this is much bigger and it does stand out a lot more. That being said, the colors are gorgeous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Soniaa Oops my bad - it's 17 cm i was in a rush posting


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Soniaa Oops my bad - it's 17 cm i was in a rush posting


Thanks


----------



## Scarlett67

Stopping for a coffee before taking the dancers to stretch/ballet/pointe.


----------



## Iamminda

In a pink mood today .  Btw, is this drink “healthy”?  It’s got fruits in it, lol.


----------



## s3raph1nas

Artsy and iced americano!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> In a pink mood today .  Btw, is this drink “healthy”?  It’s got fruits in it, lol.


So pretty IM! You have the cutest ZCP collection!


----------



## Sunshine mama

s3raph1nas said:


> Artsy and iced americano!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4544912


I love this picture! And your pants/leggings!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my vernis pochette again.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty IM! You have the cutest ZCP collection!



Thanks so much SSSSM  — the ZCP is my jam, lol.

I love your beautiful amarante pochette (so lucky you found the matching strap after years of stalking).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks so much SSSSM  — the ZCP is my jam, lol.
> 
> I love your beautiful amarante pochette (so lucky you found the matching strap after years of stalking).


Thank you! I know! I was so lucky.


----------



## _leah

Caramel frappuccino


----------



## TraGiv

My favorites: Chai Tea Latte, a warm chocolate chip cookie and Neo Noe!!


----------



## Dextersmom

Iamminda said:


> In a pink mood today .  Btw, is this drink “healthy”?  It’s got fruits in it, lol.


Lovely drink to go with your pale pink beauty.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just chillin a bit.


----------



## Iamminda

Dextersmom said:


> Lovely drink to go with your pale pink beauty.



Thanks DM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Early this morning.


----------



## luvspurses

Sunshine mama said:


> Just chillin a bit.


too early for me. when i first looked at this pic i thought i saw a giant straw coming out of that cup!?! lol


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Sunshine mama said:


> Early this morning.


Wow that’s a beautiful Starbucks. Where is that at?  All of the Starbucks where I live are either drive thru or are so small with not many tables.


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvspurses said:


> too early for me. when i first looked at this pic i thought i saw a giant straw coming out of that cup!?! lol


MY GOSH YOU'RE RIGHT!!!!!
Yes. Yes. I meant to do it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Johnpauliegal said:


> Wow that’s a beautiful Starbucks. Where is that at?  All of the Starbucks where I live are either drive thru or are so small with not many tables.


It's actually a SB store connected to a hotel I'm staying in, which was super convenient! That way, I didn't have to have the hotel's $17.00 pancakes and yucky coffee!
Plus I  like collecting rewards stars. I'm such a nerd.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> In a pink mood today .  Btw, is this drink “healthy”?  It’s got fruits in it, lol.


 Perfectly matching and so beautiful!  Yes I think it's very healthy... fruit and coconut milk!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Perfectly matching and so beautiful!  Yes I think it's very healthy... fruit and coconut milk!


Thanks A .   Missed seeing you here — hope you are well and can take a SB break here and there


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks A .   Missed seeing you here — hope you are well and can take a SB break here and there


 Awww thanks M! Went to Universal Orlando for Halloween Horror Nights earlier this year.  Had many Starbucks to try to keep cool,  which was impossible. My northern blood just couldn't adjust to the heat and humidity, but we had fun none the less. Hope you've been well!


----------



## Starbux32

First day out for the MP at Starbucks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4549428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out for the MP at Starbucks!


Cute!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Cute!!!


Thanks!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

I love this thread and everyone’s photos.  Today with my Delightful, a blueberry oatmeal and dragon drink to go.


----------



## Scarlett67

Grabbing a Raspberry Beret latte at a local coffee shop with my daughter before her ballet classes this afternoon.


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Raspberry Beret latte sounds good, and also like the nod to Prince


----------



## Scarlett67

MyMelodyLV said:


> Raspberry Beret latte sounds good, and also like the nod to Prince


Isn’t that great? Their lattes all have cute names—soggy jogger, farmers tan, night in vegas, turtle). And their grilled cheese with bacon is super yummy!


----------



## MyMelodyLV

Scarlett67 said:


> Isn’t that great? Their lattes all have cute names—soggy jogger, farmers tan, night in vegas, turtle). And their grilled cheese with bacon is super yummy!


Yeah, I’m always amazed at how clever some people are


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not at SB but just drinking coffee.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB but just drinking coffee.


Pretty picture and I love those red glasses!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Pretty picture and I love those red glasses!


Thank you!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Mobile order to go‍


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tayyyraee said:


> View attachment 4552143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile order to go‍


What a pretty bag and drink!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Sunshine mama said:


> What a pretty bag and drink!


Thank you! Enjoying her before I pack her away for the fall and winter


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tayyyraee said:


> Thank you! Enjoying her before I pack her away for the fall and winter


Couldn't you wear it with a winter white coat?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Went to SB this morning and stayed away from their Blueberry muffin. Went back later to get one.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Went to SB this morning and stayed away from their Blueberry muffin. Went back later to get one.



At least you stayed away from it this morning .  I probably have less self control than you with their lemon pound cake .  Every time I see the color amarante, I think I need something in it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> At least you stayed away from it this morning .  I probably have less self control than you with their lemon pound cake .  Every time I see the color amarante, I think I need something in it.


Yeah I guess so. I was good at least half the time!


----------



## missconvy

Sunshine mama said:


> Went to SB this morning and stayed away from their Blueberry muffin. Went back later to get one.


 this gorgeous beauty will be my next purchase. I always love when you share it .


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> this gorgeous beauty will be my next purchase. I always love when you share it .


Thank you!!! I love it so much!


----------



## Scarlett67

Sunshine mama said:


> Went to SB this morning and stayed away from their Blueberry muffin. Went back later to get one.


You are making me lust after that vernis!


----------



## Emsidee

Starbucks cold brew latte with a huge straw


----------



## Sunshine mama

Scarlett67 said:


> You are making me lust after that vernis!


I'm glad I could help!!!
Let me help a little more... I really love the pop of shine without being too in your face.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Emsidee said:


> Starbucks cold brew latte with a huge straw
> View attachment 4562622



Got a pair of scissors.   How dare they give you the wrong size straw. Sometimes I just get the nitro? Lid. Don’t have to worry about straws. 
Btw love your bag


----------



## Emsidee

Johnpauliegal said:


> Got a pair of scissors.   How dare they give you the wrong size straw. Sometimes I just get the nitro? Lid. Don’t have to worry about straws.
> Btw love your bag


Thank you!
We don’t have the nitro lids yet in my country. We also only have nitro in about 10 stores  so I think there will be a long wait for them to also arrive here.


----------



## oatmilky

early morning guava white tea lemonade and a blueberry muffin


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TGIF friends with Caramel Iced coffee


----------



## Sunshine mama

oatmilky said:


> early morning guava white tea lemonade and a blueberry muffin


I love SB blueberry muffins! soooooo good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4562789
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TGIF friends with Caramel Iced coffee


I love your bag, especially the way you style it!


----------



## runner1234

Emsidee said:


> Starbucks cold brew latte with a huge straw
> View attachment 4562622


Love it!



Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB but just drinking coffee.


Beautifully



Sunshine mama said:


> Went to SB this morning and stayed away from their Blueberry muffin. Went back later to get one.


Love it



Sunshine mama said:


> Early this morning.


Gorgeous



Iamminda said:


> In a pink mood today .  Btw, is this drink “healthy”?  It’s got fruits in it, lol.


Perfect match!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> In a pink mood today .  Btw, is this drink “healthy”?  It’s got fruits in it, lol.


If it adds to your daily recommended servings,  then it's all good!


----------



## Sunshine mama

runner1234 said:


> Beautifully





runner1234 said:


> Love it





runner1234 said:


> Gorgeous


Thank you so much!!


----------



## Iamminda

Thank you both .  Usually my coffee and fraps match my D Ebene stuff, lol.  



runner1234 said:


> Perfect match!






Sunshine mama said:


> If it adds to your daily recommended servings,  then it's all good!


----------



## Marketgal29

Not *at* Starbucks, but drinking Starbucks. And let’s be real, Speedy B looks good no matter where you are.


----------



## AndreaM99

Marching, as always


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Pls excuse a repeat Starbucks post (I've just been obsessed with my Logomania's lately) Happy Sunday LVoelies!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pls excuse a repeat Starbucks post (I've just been obsessed with my Logomania's lately) Happy Sunday LVoelies!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4564123
> View attachment 4564124


No apologies needed. I love seeing it!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Sunshine mama


----------



## Iamminda

My second pumpkin spice frap ever!!!   Yum!  When it comes to food/drinks, I am usually boring/consistent.  Mocha has been my go-to coffee drink for years.....until I discovered this thread.  Now I am branching out left and right, lol, and living my best SB life .  Have a great day .


----------



## onlyk

not the best picture of her but she is one of the most beautiful bags I have owned.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> My second pumpkin spice frap ever!!!   Yum!  When it comes to food/drinks, I am usually boring/consistent.  Mocha has been my go-to coffee drink for years.....until I discovered this thread.  Now I am branching out left and right, lol, and living my best SB life .  Have a great day .


Yum to your ZCP!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

onlyk said:


> not the best picture of her but she is one of the most beautiful bags I have owned.
> View attachment 4567028


OMG !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Today was a beautiful day for sipping a SB coffee in the sun!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Today was a beautiful day for sipping a SB coffee in the sun!



This picture is so pretty—it captures this season perfectly.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This picture is so pretty—it captures this season perfectly.


Thank you! It was such a crisp and cool fall weather.


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Today was a beautiful day for sipping a SB coffee in the sun!


Lol...that banana though!


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Lol...that banana though!


Thank you! I'll take that as a compliment!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I'll take that as a compliment!


Lol..it is! It’s cute! I’m gonna go eat a banana now!


----------



## kandicenicole

Does it count if my favorite + coffee are at the beach?


----------



## luvspurses

kandicenicole said:


> Does it count if my favorite + coffee are at the beach?


yes it counts!


----------



## Sunshine mama

kandicenicole said:


> Does it count if my favorite + coffee are at the beach?


Yes. I think it counts at least 2x more!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A quick drive through SB for my blueberry muffin addiction fix, which is my other addiction besides my purse addiction.  
I love using my LV strap with many of my non LV bags so that I could use it more often. It's so versatile and comfortable.


----------



## ladypurse15

Not at Starbucks, but here’s my PA Mono with my Caribou drink! Love the message on the cup.


----------



## viewwing

ladypurse15 said:


> Not at Starbucks, but here’s my PA Mono with my Caribou drink! Love the message on the cup.


Make good stools?! Lol...oh myyy!


----------



## ShinyW

kandicenicole said:


> Does it count if my favorite + coffee are at the beach?


Yes of course it counts. 

Counts as a double word score, well done.


----------



## Scarlett67

Breakfast of champions before heading into the studio with my ballerina.  I have my new-to-me green Epi wallet that I’ve lusted after!


----------



## cajhingle

PM hangs out with Pumpkin spice latte


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4549428
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First day out for the MP at Starbucks!


I love the angling of this photo!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A few of my favorite things today.


----------



## lxrac

Scarlett67 said:


> Breakfast of champions before heading into the studio with my ballerina.  I have my new-to-me green Epi wallet that I’ve lusted after!



Love that green Epi! What's the exact color name?


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> I love the angling of this photo!!!!!


Thanks


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Yeah! It's _RED CUP DAY!_
You know you're a SB addict when... you wake up 2 hours before your alarm (in excitement) for this Holiday kickoff LOL
Can't wait to see your yummy Christmas drinks, friends!!
	

		
			
		

		
	



^Canada^


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yeah! It's _RED CUP DAY!_
> You know you're a SB addict when... you wake up 2 hours before your alarm (in excitement) for this Holiday kickoff LOL
> Can't wait to see your yummy Christmas drinks, friends!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4584574
> 
> ^Canada^


Mannn... I was just there!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

1st Peppermint Mocha latte of the season Oooh the beautiful tumblers & cold cups are back in Canada too - keeping my eye on sparkly rose gold one. Love SB merch



@Sunshine mama
Good morning SM Is it the same day for you in the USA? Hope you get yours too, my friend


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> 1st Peppermint Mocha latte of the season Oooh the beautiful tumblers & cold cups are back in Canada too - keeping my eye on sparkly rose gold one. Love SB merch
> View attachment 4584634
> 
> 
> @Sunshine mama
> Good morning SM Is it the same day for you in the USA? Hope you get yours too, my friend


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My SB only had the standard red cup design but I love the "Candy cane stripes" one 
_The official names of the four cups are Polka Dots, Merry Dance, Merry Stripes and Candy Cane Stripes - meant to evoke mini moments of joy._


----------



## Mikaelha

Christmas 2019 LV and Christmas 2019 Neon Pink Starbucks @ work! Perfect motivation!


----------



## LavenderIce

Mikaelha said:


> Christmas 2019 LV and Christmas 2019 Neon Pink Starbucks @ work! Perfect motivation!


Great combo!  Both are gorgeous.  That tumbler is the hot item people lined up at 4:00 AM for.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My SB only had the standard red cup design but I love the "Candy cane stripes" one
> _The official names of the four cups are Polka Dots, Merry Dance, Merry Stripes and Candy Cane Stripes - meant to evoke mini moments of joy._



Oh wow, these are so pretty.  I am not familiar with this Red Cup day thing.  Between this pic and the one posted by Mikaelha, I need to go to SB today (may be too late to score one, lol)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just drinking coffee.


----------



## EpiFanatic

Scarlett67 said:


> Breakfast of champions before heading into the studio with my ballerina.  I have my new-to-me green Epi wallet that I’ve lusted after!


I love how Epi ages. I develops this sheen from oils on our hands. Looks so sleek and loved.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Mikaelha said:


> Christmas 2019


Pink!  Lucky you - we never got this colour/model in Canada. We only got sparkly gold, rose gold & pixel bronze cold cups. Boo


----------



## Iamminda

TPF enabling at its best . They didn’t have the fuschia pink cup (guess there was a line out the door at 8 am with people wanting it).  But I couldn’t go home empty handed.  Here is what I called my diamond encrusted (lol) reusable SB cup.  It’s a beauty.  Question for those who bring a reusable cup to SB — do you just tell them the size and drink you want and they fill your cup with it?  This cup is gigantic—I think even a grande drink won’t fill it more than 1/2 way.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> TPF enabling at its best .


OMG  How amazing, IM!!! Enabling is on point today. This reminds me of JLo's blingy cold cups that she takes everywhere. You guys are seriously so lucky in the US!

For me, I just order any size drink then hand my Barista whatever tumbler/cold cup I have on hand. This one is sure to get you lots of double-back looks and compliments (just like your gorgeous LV's). Enjoy!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> OMG  How amazing, IM!!! Enabling is on point today. This reminds me of JLo's blingy cold cups that she takes everywhere. You guys are seriously so lucky in the US!
> 
> For me, I just order any size drink then hand my Barista whatever tumbler/cold cup I have on hand. This one is sure to get you lots of double-back looks and compliments (just like your gorgeous LV's). Enjoy!



Thanks sweet V .  I also appreciate the help on using a reusable cup


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> TPF enabling at its best . They didn’t have the fuschia pink cup (guess there was a line out the door at 8 am with people wanting it).  But I couldn’t go home empty handed.  Here is what I called my diamond encrusted (lol) reusable SB cup.  It’s a beauty.  Question for those who bring a reusable cup to SB — do you just tell them the size and drink you want and they fill your cup with it?  This cup is gigantic—I think even a grande drink won’t fill it more than 1/2 way.



I NEED this—I wonder if there will be any left tomorrow.  Thanks TPF Ladies for making me realize that this is a NEED!!! [emoji16][emoji23]


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mikaelha said:


> Christmas 2019 LV and Christmas 2019 Neon Pink Starbucks @ work! Perfect motivation!





Iamminda said:


> TPF enabling at its best . They didn’t have the fuschia pink cup (guess there was a line out the door at 8 am with people wanting it).  But I couldn’t go home empty handed.  Here is what I called my diamond encrusted (lol) reusable SB cup.  It’s a beauty.  Question for those who bring a reusable cup to SB — do you just tell them the size and drink you want and they fill your cup with it?  This cup is gigantic—I think even a grande drink won’t fill it more than 1/2 way.


I'm thinking I need these too. They're beautiful. 
One question.  Does it hurt to hold it???


----------



## lily2019

Mikaelha said:


> Christmas 2019 LV and Christmas 2019 Neon Pink Starbucks @ work! Perfect motivation!


Omg that neon pink cup


----------



## lily2019

Back in the office today for a couple of hours so also back on Starbucks this morning.


----------



## Mikaelha

Iamminda said:


> TPF enabling at its best . They didn’t have the fuschia pink cup (guess there was a line out the door at 8 am with people wanting it).  But I couldn’t go home empty handed.  Here is what I called my diamond encrusted (lol) reusable SB cup.  It’s a beauty.  Question for those who bring a reusable cup to SB — do you just tell them the size and drink you want and they fill your cup with it?  This cup is gigantic—I think even a grande drink won’t fill it more than 1/2 way.


I can’t help but comment that your straw is upside down. Lol the little stopper goes inside so the straw doesn’t fall out.


----------



## Mikaelha

LavenderIce said:


> Great combo!  Both are gorgeous.  That tumbler is the hot item people lined up at 4:00 AM for.


They still had both colors pink and silver at a new target most people didn’t knew recently opened and had Starbucks inside!


----------



## Iamminda

Mikaelha said:


> I can’t help but comment that your straw is upside down. Lol the little stopper goes inside so the straw doesn’t fall out.



Thanks. You are right — I remember the stopper was inside the cup when I first opened it.  In my excitement , I put it back the wrong way, lol.


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> I NEED this—I wonder if there will be any left tomorrow.  Thanks TPF Ladies for making me realize that this is a NEED!!! [emoji16][emoji23]



I hope you can get one today GL.  I didn’t know I “needed” one either.



Sunshine mama said:


> I'm thinking I need these too. They're beautiful.
> One question.  Does it hurt to hold it???



For me, it doesn’t hurt but it’s not the most comfy (tbh). It’s exactly how you imagine a crystal/diamond crusted cylinder shaped object feels like.  But it is so “extra” .


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> I hope you can get one today GL.  I didn’t know I “needed” one either.
> 
> 
> 
> For me, it doesn’t hurt but it’s not the most comfy (tbh). It’s exactly how you imagine a crystal/diamond crusted cylinder shaped object feels like.  But it is so “extra” .



I’ll find a Starbucks when I’m out.  We [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ EXTRA.  Does @stylistbydesign know about this?  Paging SBD!!!


----------



## themeanreds

Totally missed red cup day! But I stopped at Coffee Bean today   Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> I’ll find a Starbucks when I’m out.  We [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ EXTRA.  Does @stylistbydesign know about this?  Paging SBD!!!



That PINK cup tho!!! So extra....I [emoji175][emoji175][emoji175]it!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Today's math lesson: 
TPF SQUARED + SB obsession = TOTAL Awesome Sauce
@Mikaelha + @Iamminda + @GeorginaLavender + @Sunshine mama + @stylistbydesign


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Today's math lesson:
> TPF SQUARED + SB obsession = TOTAL Awesome Sauce
> @Mikaelha + @Iamminda + @GeorginaLavender + @Sunshine mama + @stylistbydesign


So true!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MyBelongs to Louis & @Iamminda 
I visited about  5 SBs and couldn't find any of your blingy cups.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis & @Iamminda
> I visited about  5 SBs and couldn't find any of your blingy cups.



oh bummer SSSM.  Don’t give up hope.  I got mine yesterday from a SB inside a Target around dinner time.  Maybe try a SB at a less busy/ popular location, lol


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Today's math lesson:
> TPF SQUARED + SB obsession = TOTAL Awesome Sauce
> @Mikaelha + @Iamminda + @GeorginaLavender + @Sunshine mama + @stylistbydesign



Thanks for bringing Red Cup day to my attention V .


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Today's math lesson:
> TPF SQUARED + SB obsession = TOTAL Awesome Sauce
> @Mikaelha + @Iamminda + @GeorginaLavender + @Sunshine mama + @stylistbydesign



[emoji817][emoji6][emoji6][emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## lily2019

Sunshine mama said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis & @Iamminda
> I visited about  5 SBs and couldn't find any of your blingy cups.


Try a Starbucks inside a Target! All the Starbucks I’ve gone to had none but the ones at Target still had a bunch.


----------



## stylistbydesign

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Today's math lesson:
> TPF SQUARED + SB obsession = TOTAL Awesome Sauce
> @Mikaelha + @Iamminda + @GeorginaLavender + @Sunshine mama + @stylistbydesign



The irony is, I don’t even drink coffee....or really ever go to Starbucks.  But I will be checking (or DH will) for that pink cup, because EXTRA! [emoji175][emoji23][emoji175]


----------



## Mikaelha

Iamminda said:


> Thanks. You are right — I remember the stopper was inside the cup when I first opened it.  In my excitement , I put it back the wrong way, lol.


Totally understandable! Hahahha almost same feeling as when I ordered PM Reverse!


----------



## Mikaelha

My middle name is Extra. Hi. XD


----------



## Iamminda

Mikaelha said:


> My middle name is Extra. Hi. XD



Oh my goodness, you are killing me (lol), Mikaelha-Extra.  That beautiful black one!!!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Fa la La la, La la La la
Seems early, but we've already celebrated Thanksgiving in Canada. SB inspired me to get into the Holiday spirit early I love Christmas!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Mikaelha - Extra LOL @Iamminda 
I got that snow-flaked cold cup too! It's so pretty


----------



## Sunshine mama

Mikaelha said:


> Totally understandable! Hahahha almost same feeling as when I ordered PM Reverse!


LOL!!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4585982
> 
> Fa la La la, La la La la
> Seems early, but we've already celebrated Thanksgiving in Canada. SB inspired me to get into the Holiday spirit early I love Christmas!



I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ it!  [emoji268][emoji320][emoji268]


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4585982
> 
> Fa la La la, La la La la
> Seems early, but we've already celebrated Thanksgiving in Canada. SB inspired me to get into the Holiday spirit early I love Christmas!



So happy to see your beautiful Christmas tree (I love the white ones).  I can feel the Christmas spirit already


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> The irony is, I don’t even drink coffee....or really ever go to Starbucks.  But I will be checking (or DH will) for that pink cup, because EXTRA! [emoji175][emoji23][emoji175]



Whut?!?[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33].  Well, you can put water or any tasty old beverage in there [emoji6][emoji6].

I checked one Starbucks at the mall today—no cute pink or silver cups [emoji58][emoji58].  Will check some more tomorrow.


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Mikaelha said:


> My middle name is Extra. Hi. XD



You will find many siblings on this forum then [emoji6][emoji6]!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

GeorginaLavender said:


> Whut?!?[emoji33][emoji33][emoji33].  Well, you can put water or any tasty old beverage in there [emoji6][emoji6].
> 
> I checked one Starbucks at the mall today—no cute pink or silver cups [emoji58][emoji58].  Will check some more tomorrow.


Maybe mimosas....or cider with rum?  I can think of lots of non-coffee drinks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

No blingage at this SB either. So just having my usual...my blueberry muffin or two of the day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4585982
> 
> Fa la La la, La la La la
> Seems early, but we've already celebrated Thanksgiving in Canada. SB inspired me to get into the Holiday spirit early I love Christmas!


Very pretty.


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Just drinking coffee.


Um...what’s that beige bag?


----------



## candypoo

Waiting for my flight


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY kindly, my friends! Shoutout to @Sunshine mama & her ever-yummy Buttermilk blueberry muffins ~ I might have to get one tomorrow


stylistbydesign said:


> I [emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ it!  [emoji268][emoji320][emoji268]





Iamminda said:


> So happy to see your beautiful Christmas tree (I love the white ones).  I can feel the Christmas spirit already





Sunshine mama said:


> Very pretty.


----------



## NSLIFESTYLE

I brought the Starbucks home  i would much rather use my keurig but i ran out of creamer


----------



## Sunshine mama

NSLIFESTYLE said:


> I brought the Starbucks home  i would much rather use my keurig but i ran out of creamer


 the background
 the bag
 the wallet


----------



## NSLIFESTYLE

Sunshine mama said:


> the background
> the bag
> the wallet


Aww thanks . The only thing i like more than lv is home decor


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Yummmmm got my fix in ~ Happy Sunday!





NSLIFESTYLE said:


> The only thing i like more than lv is home decor


It's beautiful décor. LVoe the cute Rosalie peeking out from behind your SB cup


----------



## NSLIFESTYLE

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yummmmm got my fix in ~ Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4587464
> 
> 
> 
> It's beautiful décor. LVoe the cute Rosalie peeking out from behind your SB cup


Thank you


----------



## Tangeria

NSLIFESTYLE said:


> I brought the Starbucks home  i would much rather use my keurig but i ran out of creamer



Love your interior


----------



## MmeM124

At Barnes and Noble but pretty much the same thing!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yummmmm got my fix in ~ Happy Sunday!
> View attachment 4587464


Nice!
Oh... the muffin looks good too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SB coffee at home today in this cute mug I got a lonngggggg time ago. I kind of dressed up my Alma BB too.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> SB coffee at home today in this cute mug I got a lonngggggg time ago. I kind of dressed up my Alma BB too.



That is a cute mug!!  And I like how you dressed up your Alma (I would not have thought of combining the mono with DE but it looks so good like that — you are a style genius).


----------



## Melfontana

Beautiful Day Today 
V-Tote BB and Creme Brûlée


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> That is a cute mug!!  And I like how you dressed up your Alma (I would not have thought of combining the mono with DE but it looks so good like that — you are a style genius).


Thank toy IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank toy IM!


@Iamminda I meant thank you!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda I meant thank you!!!



NP — I thought you meant I am cute like a little toy, lol.  JK


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> NP — I thought you meant I am cute like a little toy, lol.  JK


That too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

SB Red Cup found some cute companions Happy Saturday


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4592425
> 
> SB Red Cup found some cute companions Happy Saturday



Super adorable companions for your SB outing .  Enjoy your weekend, lovely V


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4592425
> 
> SB Red Cup found some cute companions Happy Saturday


Oh my gosh they are so very cute!!


----------



## cajhingle

my wallet/ agenda for the day


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

twinning @Iamminda @Mikaelha


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Enjoy your weekend, lovely V





Sunshine mama said:


>


I hope your weekend was enjoyable as well, LVoely friends. Wishing you a wonderful new week


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> twinning @Iamminda @Mikaelha
> View attachment 4593788
> View attachment 4593789



Yeah, yippee, my lovely twin .  So glad you found one. I love the picture of it on your beautiful tree.  Enjoy V and have a great week


----------



## 7777777

cajhingle said:


> my wallet/ agenda for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592731
> View attachment 4592732


Which inserts are you using with it?


----------



## reason24




----------



## Johnpauliegal

cajhingle said:


> my wallet/ agenda for the day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4592731
> View attachment 4592732


Hi. May I ask which agenda you bought for the passport.


----------



## _leah




----------



## themeanreds

A Starbucks and key holder moment at the car wash


----------



## Luv n bags

Mikaelha said:


> Christmas 2019 LV and Christmas 2019 Neon Pink Starbucks @ work! Perfect motivation!



I have this neon pink tumbler.  I love it! I wish I purchased a few more!


----------



## Scarlett67

I’ve always loved how people’s Vernis Amarante pieces looked in pictures. Now I understand what all the fuss is about!!! I love this card holder and am completely obsessed!!


----------



## rebecky

Study break


----------



## Johnpauliegal

Johnpauliegal said:


> Hi. May I ask which agenda you bought for the passport.


That’s ok. Found something similar on amazon.


----------



## 7777777

Johnpauliegal said:


> That’s ok. Found something similar on amazon.


Please share.


----------



## Johnpauliegal

7777777 said:


> Please share.


I don’t know how to post it so I took a snapshot of my order. I hope it helps.


----------



## NZMousee

Nice coffee break away from work. Gingerbread Latte


----------



## missconvy

rebecky said:


> Study break


 Are you studying physics?


----------



## rebecky

missconvy said:


> Are you studying physics?


Yes! Least favorite subject unfortunately


----------



## missconvy

rebecky said:


> Yes! Least favorite subject unfortunately


LV makes it better. That pic looks like the Mueller device from the show Alias haha


----------



## Alienza

Got a xmas prezzie for a friend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I had a SB first today: the barista messed up my order of Peppermint Mocha frap and I got "cream-based Peppermint White chocolate Mocha frap" instead. I was too lazy to complain so it turned out to be an unexpectedly delicious hiccup Pictured with yummy Cold Brew:
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Happy weekend friends!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I had a SB first today: the barista messed up my order of Peppermint Mocha frap and I got "cream-based Peppermint White chocolate Mocha frap" instead. I was too lazy to complain so it turned out to be an unexpectedly delicious hiccup Pictured with yummy Cold Brew:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4598130
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy weekend friends!



Yummy.  I didn’t know it’s possible to do a peppermint white choc mocha frap — I may need to ask for one the next time I go.  Have a lovely weekend V


----------



## Suburbachic

Enjoying a hot almond horchata


----------



## Iamminda

Suburbachic said:


> Enjoying a hot almond horchata
> View attachment 4598417



I have never heard of this drink before — sounds good.  Your midnight monogram backpack is gorgeous btw.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yummy.  I didn’t know it’s possible to do a peppermint white choc mocha frap — I may need to ask for one the next time I go.  Have a lovely weekend V


Haha me neither until today. TY for your design compliment from my other pic & I wish you a great weekend as well, sweet IM


----------



## Suburbachic

Iamminda said:


> I have never heard of this drink before — sounds good.  Your midnight monogram backpack is gorgeous btw.


Thank you, I'm loving this new canvas.  
This is my go to drink now. Great balance of flavor between coffee, almond milk and cinnamon.


----------



## LV_BB

Suburbachic said:


> Thank you, I'm loving this new canvas.
> This is my go to drink now. Great balance of flavor between coffee, almond milk and cinnamon.



Ooh now I’m intrigued, it sounds amazing


----------



## Starbux32

My MP with canvas strap and new pink bling bling cup! This thing looks incredible under a 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 black light! Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> My MP with canvas strap and new pink bling bling cup! This thing looks incredible under a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4600326
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> black light! Happy Thanksgiving!!!



Oh yippee — so lucky you got the pretty pink blingy cup .  I still look for it when I walk by any SB like inside Target, etc — but no luck, lol


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> Oh yippee — so lucky you got the pretty pink blingy cup .  I still look for it when I walk by any SB like inside Target, etc — but no luck, lol


I saw on this thread that that's the most likely place to find one and forget the stand alone stores, I was told last week a barista got hit in the face trying to break up a fight over one of these bling cups between 2 customers, which is crazy it's just a cup! I only saw 2 silver at the store I frequent that have since been purchased. 
I went out of state and hit up a Target in the area I was visiting and there you have it, the coveted pink cup & silver (I think 4 or 5 of each). The black I still haven't seen, but that pink was incredible! Good luck, I really hope you find one soon!


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> I saw on this thread that that's the most likely place to find one and forget the stand alone stores, I was told last week a barista got hit in the face trying to break up a fight over one of these bling cups between 2 customers, which is crazy it's just a cup! I only saw 2 silver at the store I frequent that have since been purchased.
> I went out of state and hit up a Target in the area I was visiting and there you have it, the coveted pink cup & silver (I think 4 or 5 of each). The black I still haven't seen, but that pink was incredible! Good luck, I really hope you find one soon!


Thx .  I was on the road for a few hours today and didn’t think to stop at a SB for potty/refreshment breaks, lol.


----------



## Soniaa

I have one from Disney I bought years ago and it's still in it's  shopping bag.......... But this one is *PINK* and it bling blings!!! 




I don't need it. I don't need it. I don't need it. ...............................................


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Soniaa I feel you girl. That was my train of thought this morning: "I don't need it. I really don't need it." >>>>>>> then this happened Presenting my darling Rose litchi pair:


_Happy Thanksgiving to our LVoely American friends!_


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Soniaa I feel you girl. That was my train of thought this morning: "I don't need it. I really don't need it." >>>>>>> then this happened Presenting my darling Rose litchi pair:
> View attachment 4601555
> 
> _Happy Thanksgiving to our LVoely American friends!_



Absolutely darling — how can you resist?


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Soniaa I feel you girl. That was my train of thought this morning: "I don't need it. I really don't need it." >>>>>>> then this happened Presenting my darling Rose litchi pair:
> View attachment 4601555
> 
> _Happy Thanksgiving to our LVoely American friends!_


Gurrrrrrllllllllll who you tellin, this internal struggle is realllllllll! And this enabling forum doesn't make it any better ! Love that your cup matches your slg!!! Now do I have to get a pink slg to match this pink blingity bling!?!  Oy vey it never ends!

Happy thanksgiving


----------



## LovingLV81

My new neverfull in DE soaking up the Starbucks smells lol . 
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 4603015

View attachment 4603016


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Good morning LV friends My thoughts go out to anyone freezing today (like me). You know it's official temps when the Canada Goose comes out. Stay warm everyone!


----------



## themeanreds

Went to Coffee bean today on my way in as I'm one of the "lucky" ones working over Thanksgiving weekend 
But my new-to-me Metis Hobo is making the day better, along with the coffee of course.


----------



## toujours*chic

There is a stash of pink and silver blingy cups (about 8 of each) at the Starbucks in the City Target in Westwood (next to UCLA) for anyone living nearby and looking for one of these.


----------



## Soniaa

*My faaaaavoriteeee holiday drink toasted white chocolate mocha with my faaaaavoriteeee slg!*
*

*
* *


----------



## fabuleux

themeanreds said:


> Went to Coffee bean today on my way in as I'm one of the "lucky" ones working over Thanksgiving weekend
> But my new-to-me Metis Hobo is making the day better, along with the coffee of course.
> View attachment 4603556


Very nice!


----------



## stylistbydesign

I’m not at Starbucks (because I don’t drink drink coffee), but thought this belonged here.  I didn’t have any luck finding the hot pink bling holiday cup that I first saw on this thread.....unbeknownst to me, DH ran around and checked several different Starbucks/Targets.  He surprised me with this Disney Starbucks cup instead.  [emoji173]️


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> I’m not at Starbucks (because I don’t drink drink coffee), but thought this belonged here.  I didn’t have any luck finding the hot pink bling holiday cup that I first saw on this thread.....unbeknownst to me, DH ran around and checked several different Starbucks/Targets.  He surprised me with this Disney Starbucks cup instead.  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4604449



I like this cup a lot — pretty.  What a sweet DH you have (bonus points for checking SBs for you ).  Hey, I really like the “extra ” tassels you added to your bag (what is the name of this good looking bag again? Think it starts with an “M”? Lol  I know it’s not the District PM.)


----------



## stylistbydesign

Iamminda said:


> I like this cup a lot — pretty.  What a sweet DH you have (bonus points for checking SBs for you [emoji2]).  Hey, I really like the “extra ” tassels you added to your bag (what is the name of this good looking bag again? Think it starts with an “M”? Lol  I know it’s not the District PM.)



Thank you, Minda. [emoji175] It was very sweet of him to grab this cup, which reminds me of our fun Disney year. [emoji4]

The tassels were made by an Etsy seller (I had her shorten the length of the the long piece in the middle), and they’re lovely.  Just thought this bag, and my District PM needed a little EXTRA [emoji6]This bag is the Macassar Monogram Bass PM.  I’m a sucker for anything LV mono with black trim!!


----------



## stylistbydesign

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, Minda. [emoji175] It was very sweet of him to grab this cup, which reminds me of our fun Disney year. [emoji4]
> 
> The tassels were made by an Etsy seller (I had her shorten the length of the the long piece in the middle), and they’re lovely.  Just thought this bag, and my District PM needed a little EXTRA [emoji6]This bag is the Macassar Monogram Bass PM.  I’m a sucker for anything LV mono with black trim!!



Here’s the tassels on the Etsy seller’s page:


----------



## Iamminda

stylistbydesign said:


> Thank you, Minda. [emoji175] It was very sweet of him to grab this cup, which reminds me of our fun Disney year. [emoji4]
> 
> The tassels were made by an Etsy seller (I had her shorten the length of the the long piece in the middle), and they’re lovely.  Just thought this bag, and my District PM needed a little EXTRA [emoji6]This bag is the Macassar Monogram Bass PM.  I’m a sucker for anything LV mono with black trim!!



That’s it — Macassar.  I had the word “Madagascar”, lol, on the tip of my tongue (silly me).   Thanks for the link for the tassels — they are quite cute in this smaller size.  You are indeed my style guru


----------



## Iamminda

My first peppermint mocha this year — Have a Nice Day 

Update on My Neon Pink Cup Search — After visiting 4 more stores and asking the staff at each one, I think it is not meant to be, lol.  One barista told me that many of their cups are sold online on Amazon.  So I searched Amazon last night — Amazon (the seller) had one pink one left at around $35 plus tax.  I was trying to decide if it’s worth over retail.  When I went back to look in an hour, it was sold and no longer available through Amazon (seller).   It is still available from other sellers on Amazon for around the same price but I don’t want to buy it from other resellers.  So I will just be happy with my silver one .


----------



## Soniaa

These resellers man...smh!


----------



## Iamminda

Soniaa said:


> These resellers man...smh!


I know, the black cup is going for like $140!!!!!


----------



## Soniaa

Iamminda said:


> I know, the black cup is going for like $140!!!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> My first peppermint mocha this year — Have a Nice Day
> 
> Update on My Neon Pink Cup Search — After visiting 4 more stores and asking the staff at each one, I think it is not meant to be, lol.  One barista told me that many of their cups are sold online on Amazon.  So I searched Amazon last night — Amazon (the seller) had one pink one left at around $35 plus tax.  I was trying to decide if it’s worth over retail.  When I went back to look in an hour, it was sold and no longer available through Amazon (seller).   It is still available from other sellers on Amazon for around the same price but I don’t want to buy it from other resellers.  So I will just be happy with my silver one .


I sent you a pm.


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> I sent you a pm.


Thanks


----------



## GeorginaLavender

stylistbydesign said:


> I’m not at Starbucks (because I don’t drink drink coffee), but thought this belonged here.  I didn’t have any luck finding the hot pink bling holiday cup that I first saw on this thread.....unbeknownst to me, DH ran around and checked several different Starbucks/Targets.  He surprised me with this Disney Starbucks cup instead.  [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4604449



Mr. Stylist is the BEST!!!  You can tell him your internet friend said so [emoji16][emoji23].


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Past week's pics with my NF pochette combo: Creme brûlée latte at 2D market stop & a Bubble-tea hotspot 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Happy Sunday LVoelies


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

oops forgot this


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> oops forgot this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4610110



For me, bubble tea is about as addicting as SB .  Have a lovely week ahead


----------



## Momof3loveslv

Not at Starbucks but using one of their reusable cups. It’s a rainy day so switching from my Hermes Evelyn to my trusty speedy b25


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bubble-tea on repeat:
	

		
			
		

		
	



@Iamminda Agreed, my friend. Like our fave SB treats: it's always a struggle to resist the yumminess Reminds me of that Star Trek/alien? saying "resistance is futile" (my brother is a big sci-fanatic so somehow this stuck with me LOL) Happy weekend!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Bubble-tea on repeat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614555
> 
> @Iamminda Agreed, my friend. Like our fave SB treats: it's always a struggle to resist the yumminess Reminds me of that Star Trek/alien? saying "resistance is futile" (my brother is a big sci-fanatic so somehow this stuck with me LOL) Happy weekend!!



I love seeing your beautiful Twist especially in this gorgeous color .  Yum to your bubble tea — i wish they can add tapioca pearls to my favorite cold SB drinks (you know, the best of both worlds, lol).  I saw that you had Thai food yesterday—I love thai too .  Have a great weekend V .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yum to your bubble tea — i wish they can add tapioca pearls to my favorite cold SB drinks (you know, the best of both worlds, lol).


Thank you for your Twist LVoe, sweet IM!

Great idea about combining the two! We can dream it 'till SB steps up their Boba game 
Hmm I'll have... Green tea frap with tapioca pearls - Strawberry refresher with lychee jelly - Vanilla frap with fresh melon balls & young coconut YUMMM!


----------



## baghabitz34

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Bubble-tea on repeat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614555
> 
> @Iamminda Agreed, my friend. Like our fave SB treats: it's always a struggle to resist the yumminess Reminds me of that Star Trek/alien? saying "resistance is futile" (my brother is a big sci-fanatic so somehow this stuck with me LOL) Happy weekend!!


Love the bag & the strap!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the bag & the strap!


TY! Wishing you great _Holiday cheer_


----------



## Katiesmama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Bubble-tea on repeat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4614555
> 
> @Iamminda Agreed, my friend. Like our fave SB treats: it's always a struggle to resist the yumminess Reminds me of that Star Trek/alien? saying "resistance is futile" (my brother is a big sci-fanatic so somehow this stuck with me LOL) Happy weekend!!


Love your bag and those gloves!!


----------



## Johanna Santos




----------



## anabg

Taking a break. It's been a while since I posted. I don't really enjoy visiting my town's Starbucks much. It's always very crowded and it could use a facelift. Lately, I just order and leave.  
Totally MM in DE.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Funny how TPF makes me pause to take pics before devouring this cute gingerbread cookie & Peppermint mocha (or anything that's picture-worthy). Glad we're all in this craziness together...
_MERRY CHRISTMAS friends_


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Found one more blingy cold cup for gifting (pictured with Caramel Macchiato) _Merry Christmas Eve_, LV & SB LVoers!


----------



## Starbux32

New Starbucks cup (I decided I want to save my pink bling one, thanks to the idea of another wonderful lady on the forum)! The neverfull and wallet is from the Totem Collection.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> New Starbucks cup (I decided I want to save my pink bling one, thanks to the idea of another wonderful lady on the forum)! The neverfull and wallet is from the Totem Collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4624121


SB catching up with the iridescent trend - it's gorgeous!! Congrats hun

Hope everyone had a great Christmas I enjoyed more Cranberry Bliss bars before they wrap up their holiday selection - always a good choice for breakfast IMO


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> SB catching up with the iridescent trend - it's gorgeous!! Congrats hun


Thanks so much! I'm glad they finally caught on, lol!


----------



## Iamminda

Grabbing one last cup of peppermint mocha before they go away .... and proudly showing off my HG SB cup .  Big thanks to SB32 for her help — I am so happy to have both the pink and silver blingy cup.  Happy dancing with my two left feet here .   Wishing everyone a Happy New Year with many delicious SB treats in 2020.


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing one last cup of peppermint mocha before they go away .... and proudly showing off my HG SB cup .  Big thanks to SB32 for her help — I am so happy to have both the pink and silver blingy cup.  Happy dancing with my two left feet here .   Wishing everyone a Happy New Year with many delicious SB treats in 2020.


Beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> Beautiful!



Thank you my sweet cup twin


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> Thank you my sweet cup twin


You're welcome


----------



## missconvy

Eggnog latte while we wait for remote start to be installed. Super yummy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Grabbing one last cup of peppermint mocha before they go away .... and proudly showing off my HG SB cup .  Big thanks to SB32 for her help — I am so happy to have both the pink and silver blingy cup.  Happy dancing with my two left feet here .   Wishing everyone a Happy New Year with many delicious SB treats in 2020.


Oh if I could only see you happy dance with your 2 left feet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Having a blueberry muffin and some pour over half-calf drip coffee. 
My MP(hard to see) is inside the Rainy Day bag since it is raining all day!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Having a blueberry muffin and some pour over half-calf drip coffee.
> My MP(hard to see) is inside the Rainy Day bag since it is raining all day!



Your blueberry muffin pictures have been missed . Cute cherry tote SSSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Your blueberry muffin pictures have been missed . Cute cherry tote SSSSM


Thank you! I was trying to stay away from them, but the rainy weather made me do it!
I actually ordered 1, ate just the muffin top, then ordered another and ONLY ate 1/2 the muffin top and shared the other muffin top with one of my DDs. BTW I only eat the tops LOL.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! I was trying to stay away from them, but the rainy weather made me do it!
> I actually ordered 1, ate just the muffin top, then ordered another and ONLY ate 1/2 the muffin top and shared the other muffin top with one of my DDs. BTW I only eat the tops LOL.



I also think muffin tops are the best part.   This reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where they opened up a muffin top shop and had nowhere to dump the muffin bottoms.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I also think muffin tops are the best part.   This reminds me of the Seinfeld episode where they opened up a muffin top shop and had nowhere to dump the muffin bottoms.


They have muffin top pans now. I've never tried it cuz I think it  could be really dangerous if there were only muffin tops around the house .
DD2 is gonna try to replicate the SB blueberry muffins. Not sure when since she is cranking out other pastries these days. Gonna post a couple she made on the other thread.


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Having a blueberry muffin and some pour over half-calf drip coffee.
> My MP(hard to see) is inside the Rainy Day bag since it is raining all day!


I just love your Rainy Day bag, SM!  It is so cute!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> I just love your Rainy Day bag, SM!  It is so cute!


Thank you!


----------



## musiclover

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!


It makes me smile and feel happy just by looking at it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Your blueberry muffin pictures have been missed . Cute cherry tote SSSSM





musiclover said:


> I just love your Rainy Day bag, SM!  It is so cute!



I can't believe I didn't catch the half-"calf"!!!
I drank half decaf/half regular coffee, not a young cow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

musiclover said:


> It makes me smile and feel happy just by looking at it!



I know what you mean!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I can't believe I didn't catch the half-"calf"!!!
> I drank half decaf/half regular coffee, not a young cow!



Holy cow — I didn’t catch it either


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Holy cow — I didn’t catch it either


That is a great pun IM! Love it!
Forgive me! But I must say it again.
You are very punny!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Happy New Year everyone!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy New Year everyone!


Thanks, same to you and family


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Sunshine mama Happy 2020 to you too, SM!!! May all your LV goals be reached this new year. HAHA even though we all know our wishlists never really end...



My last 2019 Holiday pic: Cheers to more SB & LV!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama Happy 2020 to you too, SM!!! May all your LV goals be reached this new year. HAHA even though we all know our wishlists never really end...
> View attachment 4627347
> 
> 
> My last 2019 Holiday pic: Cheers to more SB & LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627342


Amen, lol!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks, same to you and family


Thank you!




MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Sunshine mama Happy 2020 to you too, SM!!! May all your LV goals be reached this new year. HAHA even though we all know our wishlists never really end...
> View attachment 4627347
> 
> 
> My last 2019 Holiday pic: Cheers to more SB & LV!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4627342


Thank you! LOL!!!  And you too!


----------



## Chrisenvouge88




----------



## Sunshine mama

Went to SB and DD and I shared an everything bagel. I just had my coffee and DD had a guava  white tea with no sweetener.
Then I just couldn't walk out without my blueberry muffin.
Fyi... did you know that when you order a bagel from the app with your star reward,  a cream cheese can be added with no extra cost! It's usually an extra 75 cents(I think).
You're welcome!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Fyi... did you know that when you order a bagel from the app with your star reward,  a cream cheese can be added with no extra cost! It's usually an extra 75 cents(I think).
> You're welcome!


Aww We're so lucky to not only get LV tips from you (like all those gorgeous Alma/chain hacks) but SB tips as well. TY for sharing LVoely SM!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbucks at home for me:
	

		
			
		

		
	




Anyone else addicted to G.H. Cretors caramel/cheddar cheese popcorn? I'm so bad, I plan my Costco visits around restocking these now  Happy weekend all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Starbucks at home for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630017
> 
> 
> Anyone else addicted to G.H. Cretors caramel/cheddar cheese popcorn? I'm so bad, I plan my Costco visits around restocking these now  Happy weekend all!


Love it when Costco gives this out as samples!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Aww We're so lucky to not only get LV tips from you (like all those gorgeous Alma/chain hacks) but SB tips as well. TY for sharing LVoely SM!!


You are sweet and thank you! I try.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Decisions, decisions...
Seems SB is going the same pastel direction for Spring releases like LV - I'm eyeing the pink glitter one as a match to 2020 Speedy I'm getting  LOL it'll be another cold cup I don't need but _must have !! HAPPY TUESDAY


_


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Decisions, decisions...
> Seems SB is going the same pastel direction for Spring releases like LV - I'm eyeing the pink glitter one as a match to 2020 Speedy I'm getting  LOL it'll be another cold cup I don't need but _must have !! HAPPY TUESDAY
> View attachment 4633313
> View attachment 4633305
> _


Oh dear! Cup envy and speedy envy here!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh dear! Cup envy and speedy envy here!!!


You're too cute SM It's early... we can still become speedy twins in April (or March 29 release date like last year?)


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Decisions, decisions...
> Seems SB is going the same pastel direction for Spring releases like LV - I'm eyeing the pink glitter one as a match to 2020 Speedy I'm getting  LOL it'll be another cold cup I don't need but _must have !! HAPPY TUESDAY
> View attachment 4633313
> View attachment 4633305
> _



Yes and Yes to the pastel Speedy and pink cup — it’s a no brainer


----------



## GeorginaLavender

First time trying the pink drink—20 out of 20 in 2020 [emoji123][emoji123]. Highly recommend [emoji526][emoji526].


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4634416
> 
> 
> First time trying the pink drink—20 out of 20 in 2020 [emoji123][emoji123]. Highly recommend [emoji526][emoji526].


Looks _*berry*_ yummy! Haha LVoe your clever play on numbers, GL! Have a great remainder of the week


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4634416
> 
> 
> First time trying the pink drink—20 out of 20 in 2020 [emoji123][emoji123]. Highly recommend [emoji526][emoji526].



So glad to see you and your catogram/doggo-gram ZCP on this thread .  Also glad you liked this drink (I get this occasionally when I need to do healthy at SB, lol).


----------



## themeanreds

Starbucks mug today


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Looks _*berry*_ yummy! Haha LVoe your clever play on numbers, GL! Have a great remainder of the week



Thanks MBL [emoji8][emoji8].  Have a fabulous week too [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> So glad to see you and your catogram/doggo-gram ZCP on this thread .  Also glad you liked this drink (I get this occasionally when I need to do healthy at SB, lol).



I’m not sure how “healthy” it is—since it tasted pretty sugary [emoji16], but for sure it’s tasty.  I mostly get SB Togo, but I was at a SB store waiting for my appointment next store, so voila—instant SB and LV Partay [emoji322][emoji322][emoji322].

Hope your new year is off to a glorious start [emoji8][emoji8][emoji322][emoji322]!!


----------



## didiwrites

Okinawa brown sugar latte.
Just received my agenda 2020 so setting it up while enjoying this latter.


----------



## Iamminda

didiwrites said:


> Okinawa brown sugar latte.
> Just received my agenda 2020 so setting it up while enjoying this latter.



This drink looks so good .  I just googled it and it looks like it is only available in Asia ? (bummer for US-based SB fans).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Iamminda Your comment made me check out what else we'll be missing in Asia exclusive SB merch

 Here's the Japan exclusive 2020 Sakura Season lineup. I hope a few lucky members get to travel there and land some cherry blossom items!





Plus, lunar Year of the Rat cuties:




This Bearista is sooo cute!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Iamminda Your comment made me check out what else we'll be missing in Asia exclusive SB merch
> 
> Here's the Japan exclusive 2020 Sakura Season lineup. I hope a few lucky members get to travel there and land some cherry blossom items!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, lunar Year of the Rat cuties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Bearista is sooo cute!!



oh man, need to go to Japan again for these goodies (and special Japan exclusive LV items, lol)


----------



## Soniaa

Startin the day off with the last batch of their holiday drinks in my all time favorite flavor of toasted white chocolate mocha (I guess this one's less desirable since everything else is sold out...oh welpz...more for moi!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

GeorginaLavender said:


> View attachment 4634416
> 
> 
> First time trying the pink drink—20 out of 20 in 2020 [emoji123][emoji123]. Highly recommend [emoji526][emoji526].


OMGEEE. A total LV party at SB! 
Such a pretty vignette and the drink looks divine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

didiwrites said:


> Okinawa brown sugar latte.
> Just received my agenda 2020 so setting it up while enjoying this latter.


My head was turning so I turned your beautiful picture for you. Hope you dont mind. 
The drink looks really dreamy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Soniaa said:


> Startin the day off with the last batch of their holiday drinks in my all time favorite flavor of toasted white chocolate mocha (I guess this one's less desirable since everything else is sold out...oh welpz...more for moi!)
> View attachment 4637883


Oh I never tried that flavor. Sounds really delish!
And I love the heart you made with the chain from the MP!


----------



## Soniaa

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I never tried that flavor. Sounds really delish!
> And I love the heart you made with the chain from the MP!


*Gasp* You haven't? You must! It's such a delight for those with a sweet tooth. Although taste always varies depending on the barista!

Thanks. I tried...would've never thought of it had I not been on this forum...this place teaches you so much!


----------



## Iamminda

Soniaa said:


> *Gasp* You haven't? You must! It's such a delight for those with a sweet tooth. Although taste always varies depending on the barista!
> 
> Thanks. I tried...would've never thought of it had I not been on this forum...this place teaches you so much!



I agree that it tastes very good.  I think I tried it once because a barista recommended it.  I have to remember to get it again instead of my usual regular mocha.


----------



## Babyblue033

didiwrites said:


> Okinawa brown sugar latte.
> Just received my agenda 2020 so setting it up while enjoying this latter.


Shoot, I was at SB yesterday, if I knew about this drink I would've tried it instead. It looks delicious!


----------



## Work_For_Purse

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Iamminda Your comment made me check out what else we'll be missing in Asia exclusive SB merch
> 
> Here's the Japan exclusive 2020 Sakura Season lineup. I hope a few lucky members get to travel there and land some cherry blossom items!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus, lunar Year of the Rat cuties:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This Bearista is sooo cute!!


I love those tumblers but it is so pricey in Japan


----------



## Sunshine mama

Is there a way to buy these without going to Asia(Japan)?


----------



## Soniaa

Iamminda said:


> I agree that it tastes very good.  I think I tried it once because a barista recommended it.  I have to remember to get it again instead of my usual regular mocha.


It tastes different every time I get it cause I guess some baristas don't know how to make it 
Whenever holidays roll around I usually go for their holiday drinks only


----------



## Soniaa

Sunshine mama said:


> Is there a way to buy these without going to Asia(Japan)?


They'll probably be on amazon or ebay for a whopping  $100 or somethin unless you know someone that can get it for you from Japan I presume


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Is there a way to buy these without going to Asia(Japan)?



I want to know too.  I just searched on Amazon and they only have a few old Sakura mugs from past years (from resellers, at high prices, lol).  When I was looking for the pink blingy cup, a barista told me some of their stuff is on Amazon.  I would imagine Amazon Japan might have them?


----------



## Soniaa

.


----------



## ThuyRollo

Dauphine Chain Wallet.


----------



## didiwrites

Tried checking the JP shopping sites (amazon JP, rakuten) but I only saw mugs from previous collections.  wish I can go back to Japan and purchase these tumblers and notebooks.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I think we're all in agreement here... @didiwrites  It's usually wander-lust for most ppl but here in the clubhouse we have an affliction called "tumbler-lust" LOL 

BTW Anyone going through Asia should check out Hong Kong SB's as well (safer regions if you can). I remember they carried an equal amount of regional exclusives: ie. Lunar NY items, costumed Bearistas and HK specialty mugs/tumblers. 

Happy Tuesday, my friends


----------



## didiwrites

Black Sesame Pure Matcha Latte with Taro Foam


----------



## Iamminda

Me and Vivienne wanted a white chocolate mocha tonight (dark picture since it was almost 6 pm).  Thanks to Soniaa for reminding me about this yummy drink


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Sunshine mama said:


> OMGEEE. A total LV party at SB!
> Such a pretty vignette and the drink looks divine!



Thanks SSSSSSSSSSSSSSMM [emoji8][emoji8]


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I think we're all in agreement here... @didiwrites  It's usually wander-lust for most ppl but here in the clubhouse we have an affliction called "tumbler-lust" LOL
> 
> BTW Anyone going through Asia should check out Hong Kong SB's as well (safer regions if you can). I remember they carried an equal amount of regional exclusives: ie. Lunar NY items, costumed Bearistas and HK specialty mugs/tumblers.
> 
> Happy Tuesday, my friends



Lol at tumbler lust!!! [emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Me and Vivienne wanted a white chocolate mocha tonight (dark picture since it was almost 6 pm).  Thanks to Soniaa for reminding me about this yummy drink



Waaaaa—the keychain is super kawaii on your bag [emoji7][emoji7]


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> Waaaaa—the keychain is super kawaii on your bag [emoji7][emoji7]



Thanks GL .  She’s a cutie isn’t she?   But the charm is rather large, lol, oh well.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Me and Vivienne wanted a white chocolate mocha tonight (dark picture since it was almost 6 pm).  Thanks to Soniaa for reminding me about this yummy drink


! !! ...    !!! ...
(cuz sometimes emojis express what's in my heart better ~ XO)


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> ! !! ...    !!! ...
> (cuz sometimes emojis express what's in my heart better ~ XO)



You are too cute V .  Thank you .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Me and Vivienne wanted a white chocolate mocha tonight (dark picture since it was almost 6 pm).  Thanks to Soniaa for reminding me about this yummy drink


Soooooooo CUTE!!!!!
LOVE

How are you loving the bag so far?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> ! !! ...    !!! ...
> (cuz sometimes emojis express what's in my heart better ~ XO)


I was gonna way something very similar!!


----------



## Soniaa

Iamminda said:


> Me and Vivienne wanted a white chocolate mocha tonight (dark picture since it was almost 6 pm).  Thanks to Soniaa for reminding me about this yummy drink


Always my pleasure to help anyone spend money  lol jk
But next time get _toasted _white chocolate mocha...it's a bit different than white chocolate mocha.
Glad you and viv enjoyed it! 
I wish they'd make it all year round!


----------



## Iamminda

Soniaa said:


> Always my pleasure to help anyone spend money  lol jk
> But next time get _toasted _white chocolate mocha...it's a bit different than white chocolate mocha.
> Glad you and viv enjoyed it!
> I wish they'd make it all year round!



Thanks S .   I didn’t realize they are two different drinks (I misunderstood or spaced out or missed the word “toasted”, lol)—must try next Christmas. 



Sunshine mama said:


> Soooooooo CUTE!!!!!
> LOVE
> 
> How are you loving the bag so far?



Thanks SSSM .  I love love love the look of this bag (surprising since I never thought I can do a mono bag).  TBH, I haven’t used it much due to my current situation (my “nice” bags get used for short outings only, like a quick trip to LV yesterday )


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

To: @GeorginaLavender, @Sunshine mama, @Starbux32, @Soniaa & @Iamminda
My weekend wish to you, lovely ladies
Fr: V


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> To: @GeorginaLavender, @Sunshine mama, @Starbux32, @Soniaa & @Iamminda
> My weekend wish to you, lovely ladies
> Fr: V



Right back at you, sweet V .  Thanks our lovely SB friend .


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> To: @GeorginaLavender, @Sunshine mama, @Starbux32, @Soniaa & @Iamminda
> My weekend wish to you, lovely ladies
> Fr: V





Iamminda said:


> Right back at you, sweet V .  Thanks our lovely SB friend .


Love all the beautiful LV SB friends!


----------



## LV_4ever

I have a few from before Christmas. I feel like I sit at Starbucks the most then, when I need a break from shopping


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Love all the beautiful LV SB friends!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LV_4ever said:


> I have a few from before Christmas. I feel like I sit at Starbucks the most then, when I need a break from shopping
> View attachment 4642038
> View attachment 4642039


Both are beautiful!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Thanks GL .  She’s a cutie isn’t she?   But the charm is rather large, lol, oh well.



It makes a great impact next to your bag—I think it’s perfectly sized [emoji106][emoji106].


----------



## GeorginaLavender

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> To: @GeorginaLavender, @Sunshine mama, @Starbux32, @Soniaa & @Iamminda
> My weekend wish to you, lovely ladies
> Fr: V



Waaaaaaa[emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️ this gif!!!! Same to you my beautiful friend[emoji8][emoji8].


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Having a blueberry muffin and some pour over half-calf drip coffee.
> My MP(hard to see) is inside the Rainy Day bag since it is raining all day!


U have the cutest non LV bags!


----------



## Iamminda

GeorginaLavender said:


> It makes a great impact next to your bag—I think it’s perfectly sized [emoji106][emoji106].



Thanks GL .  Was it you who gave us #GoBigIn2020?


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Iamminda said:


> Thanks GL .  Was it you who gave us #GoBigIn2020?



No, it wasn’t me-I will follow that advice anyways [emoji16][emoji23].


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> To: @GeorginaLavender, @Sunshine mama, @Starbux32, @Soniaa & @Iamminda
> My weekend wish to you, lovely ladies
> Fr: V


Thank you darling, sending you one in return


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Love all the beautiful LV SB friends!


I do too


----------



## mrsinsyder

Our first trip out...


----------



## Leena.212

Hanging out on a cold day


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> To: @GeorginaLavender, @Sunshine mama, @Starbux32, @Soniaa & @Iamminda
> My weekend wish to you, lovely ladies
> Fr: V


Aww thanks right back atcha girlie!!! I like this thread...full of fabulous people!
My weekend got off to a great start as I got puked on my commute home. But at least my louie baby was left unscathed! *phew*


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Soniaa said:


> Aww thanks right back atcha girlie!!! I like this thread...full of fabulous people!
> My weekend got off to a great start as I got puked on my commute home. But at least my louie baby was left unscathed! *phew*



I hope you feel better soon!!!  Eat something delicious for the Lunar New Year [emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


----------



## Soniaa

GeorginaLavender said:


> I hope you feel better soon!!!  Eat something delicious for the Lunar New Year [emoji173]️[emoji173]️.


Oh no, it wasn't me. I posted what happened on another thread..


Soniaa said:


> So I was on the train today and there was a woman standing to my right chit chatting with her friend. About 30 minutes into the ride I saw her looking down and covering her mouth. Then all of a sudden she goes *BLARGHHHHHH*...barf everywhere!  On the floor...on my jacket, on my shoes!  Mannnn I was pissed lol! Though she apologized and I knew it wasn't on purpose. But I was holding my louie in my right hand and somehow miraculously by the grace of God my louie baby was left unscathed! So that was a relief! Still, for peace of mind, had to give louie a good wipedown! Now, I'm not so sure if I wanna carry my louies on public transportation again


Thanks for showing love though!Hope you enjoy your lunar new year!


----------



## GeorginaLavender

Soniaa said:


> Oh no, it wasn't me. I posted what happened on another thread..
> 
> Thanks for showing love though!Hope you enjoy your lunar new year!



Thanks for the story, but yeah, I feel you on this cuz I used to live in Vegas—land of drunks and pukers[emoji58][emoji58].  Glad your Louie escaped unscathed!!!!  Yeah, the flu going around is vicious!!!!


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Me and Vivienne wanted a white chocolate mocha tonight (dark picture since it was almost 6 pm).  Thanks to Soniaa for reminding me about this yummy drink


Gorgeous handbag and purse charm, Iam!  Your drink sounds delicious.  Mmmm....


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Gorgeous handbag and purse charm, Iam!  Your drink sounds delicious.  Mmmm....



Thanks so much ML


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TGIF, my friends ~ Sporty & neon for me today with my beloved 4-key holder inside


+SB Pike Place


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Darn - too late to edit post above. Here's 4-key holder in Festival bag to count as an LV pic


----------



## Sandy1017

Much needed! It’s Friday! And I refuse to go to bed early despite how tired I am lol!!!


----------



## Soniaa

GeorginaLavender said:


> Thanks for the story, but yeah, I feel you on this cuz I used to live in Vegas—land of drunks and pukers[emoji58][emoji58].  Glad your Louie escaped unscathed!!!!  Yeah, the flu going around is vicious!!!!


I was like if you feel sick then get off the train why would you stay and wait for an incident to occur and then decide to get off!? 
Ahh I can imagine what it's like in Vegas. People!..smh. Flu and now we got an epidemic case of coronavirus


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunday greetings from Starbucks with my mishmash of accessories. I had a venti Tazo Chai latte & it was _delish!_


----------



## jennyjenny

Just my cles and a latte! Love this thread and finally remembered to take a pic for it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> U have the cutest non LV bags!


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Snowstorm = Sad face
	

		
			
		

		
	



Starbucks = Happy face
	

		
			
		

		
	



White chocolate mocha latte w/ caramel drizzle to keep me toasty TGIF friends!


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day,  with SB mugs and Kirigami necklace.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Snowstorm = Sad face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660024
> 
> Starbucks = Happy face
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4660028
> 
> White chocolate mocha latte w/ caramel drizzle to keep me toasty TGIF friends!


I love this bag MyBelongs!!! Such a pretty photo,  as always.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jennyjenny said:


> Just my cles and a latte! Love this thread and finally remembered to take a pic for it!
> View attachment 4659876


I'm so glad you remembered! I love seeing all things LV+ SB!
Beautiful!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Sunday greetings from Starbucks with my mishmash of accessories. I had a venti Tazo Chai latte & it was _delish!_
> View attachment 4655364


Oh!!!! Were you wearing your mini PA as a bag? If so, how adorable!


----------



## HarmonysMama

Iamminda said:


> Me and Vivienne wanted a white chocolate mocha tonight (dark picture since it was almost 6 pm).  Thanks to Soniaa for reminding me about this yummy drink


Your bag looks gorgeous sitting there. Love the pink. That’s my favorite drink at Starbucks. I usually get it iced. I just got my 16 year old daughter hooked on this drink too. She loves it


----------



## Iamminda

HarmonysMama said:


> Your bag looks gorgeous sitting there. Love the pink. That’s my favorite drink at Starbucks. I usually get it iced. I just got my 16 year old daughter hooked on this drink too. She loves it



Thank you .  I often forget about this drink since my go to drink is plain mocha.  Glad to hear you and your daughter both love it too.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day,  with SB mugs and Kirigami necklace.



I don’t remember ever seeing your pretty Kirigami necklace before.  I love this Monogram Pop blue canvas so much and wish I can get a bag in it (the available styles aren’t for me).  Do you wear it as a necklace?  I bet it would look so pretty on you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I don’t remember ever seeing your pretty Kirigami necklace before.  I love this Monogram Pop blue canvas so much and wish I can get a bag in it (the available styles aren’t for me).  Do you wear it as a necklace?  I bet it would look so pretty on you.


Thank you IM! It could be worn as a necklace or a charm! It's a cool print  for sure.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aww thanks @Sunshine mama  
I'm also going gaga over your latest Kirigami piece - so cool Have great weekend, my sunny friend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Aww thanks @Sunshine mama
> I'm also going gaga over your latest Kirigami piece - so cool Have great weekend, my sunny friend!


You too!


----------



## Jules626

Not technically in the Starbucks lol


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Starbucks at home for me:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4630017
> 
> 
> Anyone else addicted to G.H. Cretors caramel/cheddar cheese popcorn? I'm so bad, I plan my Costco visits around restocking these now  Happy weekend all!





I went to costco twice only to find out they were sold out! So went to target the other day and they had it 2/$5 and I can tell they're popular as there weren't many bags left...but yeahhh soooo freakin addicting--_almost_ finished the whole bag in 1 sitting    . They used to sell these in large cannisters with triple threat (white cheddar, caramel, cheddar cheese) back in the day and I used to eat em like a fat kid eats cake. And it was full to the brim. Now we get bags filled with 25% popcorn and 75% air.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Soniaa said:


> View attachment 4664057
> 
> I went to costco twice only to find out they were sold out!


Cool! Packaging is so different from ours in Canada & I never knew about the 'triple threat' stock either. Ditto on its addictive quality: so bad but _SO GOOD!!! _I always tell myself "OK, only 1 serving today - max, 2 servings" then end up eating 90% of the bag
Glad you got to enjoy some today - reminds me that I need to restock tonight Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jennshef

Starbucks to go


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Thursday SB friends. Caramel Macchiato on this freezing day for me


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Not “at” Starbucks but I was trying to get in and out of there lol. Picked up my Sakura collection. I know it’s blurry but I can do a reveal when I get home.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Not “at” Starbucks but I was trying to get in and out of there lol. Picked up my Sakura collection. I know it’s blurry but I can do a reveal when I get home.
> 
> View attachment 4665873


Oooh lucky you! Can't wait to see your Sakura reveal


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Oooh lucky you! Can't wait to see your Sakura reveal


Thank you!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

My Sakura collection haul


----------



## Starbux32

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> My Sakura collection haul
> 
> View attachment 4666015
> View attachment 4666014
> View attachment 4666016


Very pretty


----------



## Iamminda

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> My Sakura collection haul
> 
> View attachment 4666015
> View attachment 4666014
> View attachment 4666016



Everything is so pretty . You are lucky to be in Japan and get all the good stuff (like your special LE Vivienne SLGs and these SB goodies).


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Iamminda said:


> Everything is so pretty . You are lucky to be in Japan and get all the good stuff (like your special LE Vivienne SLGs and these SB goodies).


Thank you! 


Starbux32 said:


> Very pretty


thank you!


----------



## Starbux32

Therapy time with LV and Starbucks, lol!


----------



## Scarlett67

Enjoying my iced honey cinnamon latte from a local coffee shop with my 1997 Monogram Noe in the lobby of my daughter’s dance studio while she volunteers by helping  teach the youngest dancers.


----------



## vivian518

Say hello to another rainy weekend ...


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> Therapy time with LV and Starbucks, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666190



I LOVE your beautiful Triangle Softy so much .  I would give up some of my current bags for it (I wish I had the “wisdom” to buy it when it came out instead of other bags).  Thanks for posting it


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> I LOVE your beautiful Triangle Softy so much .  I would give up some of my current bags for it (I wish I had the “wisdom” to buy it when it came out instead of other bags).  Thanks for posting it


You're welcome my beautiful friend. I truly love this bag, it was the last one in the US, according to the LV rep, so I was blessed to snag it! Hope you're having a great weekend


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> You're welcome my beautiful friend. I truly love this bag, it was the last one in the US, according to the LV rep, so I was blessed to snag it! Hope you're having a great weekend



You have a great weekend too, sweet SB32


----------



## Sunshine mama

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> My Sakura collection haul
> 
> View attachment 4666015
> View attachment 4666014
> View attachment 4666016


TOTALLY JEALOUS!!!!!!


----------



## Soniaa

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> My Sakura collection haul
> 
> View attachment 4666015
> View attachment 4666014
> View attachment 4666016



Super duper jelly!


----------



## Soniaa

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Cool! Packaging is so different from ours in Canada & I never knew about the 'triple threat' stock either. Ditto on its addictive quality: so bad but _SO GOOD!!! _I always tell myself "OK, only 1 serving today - max, 2 servings" then end up eating 90% of the bag
> Glad you got to enjoy some today - reminds me that I need to restock tonight Thanks for sharing


Yeah you're right they're soooo baaaad but soooo damn gooooodd...I gotta restock too, bought 2 bags the other day and I'm already done with em  #fattyproblems


----------



## baghabitz34

Starbux32 said:


> Therapy time with LV and Starbucks, lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4666190


Love the triangle softy!


----------



## Starbux32

baghabitz34 said:


> Love the triangle softy!


Thanks


----------



## Sunshine mama

SB at home. 
Made a copycat SB blueberry muffin.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> SB at home.
> Made a copycat SB blueberry muffin.


 yummy!


----------



## Soniaa

Sunshine mama said:


> SB at home.
> Made a copycat SB blueberry muffin.


Looks delish!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> yummy!





Soniaa said:


> Looks delish!


Thank you!


----------



## Ludmilla

Sunshine mama said:


> SB at home.
> Made a copycat SB blueberry muffin.


Woah! That muffin close-up is EVIL!
Now I am facing sugar withdrawal.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Ludmilla said:


> Woah! That muffin close-up is EVIL!
> Now I am facing sugar withdrawal.


Hahaha!
Well guess what? It's more evil when a group of these muffins are staring at me and I have to behave!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Friday morning with a yummy no-whip Caffe Mocha:


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Friday morning with a yummy no-whip Caffe Mocha:
> View attachment 4671283


Yummy drink.  So fun to see your little PS cutie in action, hitching a ride from your gorgeous Twist.  Happy Friday to you V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yummy drink.  So fun to see your little PS cutie in action, hitching a ride from your gorgeous Twist.  Happy Friday to you V


Happy to share, my LVoely friend. It's 2-bags-in-1 instead of 2-looks-in-1 LOL 
Wishing you a fab Friday as well IM


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Friday morning with a yummy no-whip Caffe Mocha:
> View attachment 4671283



What a nice touch adding the PS to your twist! I love it!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Friday morning with a yummy no-whip Caffe Mocha:
> View attachment 4671283


Ohmygoshohmygoshohmygosh!!!
I love it! AND love it on your bag!
Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## elenachoe

My multi color pochette 　and ice americano


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> What a nice touch adding the PS to your twist! I love it!!


TY my sweet "initial twin" _~ making that a thing since that's exactly what I think when I see your hot stamp items!_
Can't wait to see more pics of your hot red stunner


Sunshine mama said:


> Ohmygoshohmygoshohmygosh!!!
> I love it! AND love it on your bag!
> Hope you are feeling better!


OMG right back at you... *you're soooo cute SM!!* Made my day TY


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Picked up some items from the second launch of the Sakura Collection.


----------



## Iamminda

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Picked up some items from the second launch of the Sakura Collection.
> View attachment 4675167



Please show us when you have a chance (for those of us who don’t have access to the lovely Sakura Collection ).  Thanks


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Iamminda said:


> Please show us when you have a chance (for those of us who don’t have access to the lovely Sakura Collection ).  Thanks



sure! You’re welcome


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Here are the items I got from the second launch.


----------



## Emsidee

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Here are the items I got from the second launch.
> View attachment 4675423
> 
> View attachment 4675422
> 
> View attachment 4675417
> 
> View attachment 4675419
> 
> View attachment 4675420
> 
> View attachment 4675421


These look super cute!


----------



## Iamminda

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Here are the items I got from the second launch.
> View attachment 4675423
> 
> View attachment 4675422
> 
> View attachment 4675417
> 
> View attachment 4675419
> 
> View attachment 4675420
> 
> View attachment 4675421



These are all so pretty — I might buy them all if they sell them here, lol.  Thanks for sharing — one of these days, I will make it to Japan during SB Sakura season


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Iamminda said:


> These are all so pretty — I might buy them all if they sell them here, lol.  Thanks for sharing — one of these days, I will make it to Japan during SB Sakura season



I almost bought them all lol.. this year’s collection was gorgeous! It was so hard to choose. I hope you do get to make it out here during Sakura season. It’s beautiful!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Here are the items I got from the second launch.


This is incredible! How is it even possible to combine the greatness of Sakura season, SB & a snowglobe all in 1?!?





Huge congrats to you for acquiring both Sakura hauls


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tasty Tuesday all! My 3yr old nephew chose this rainbow drink for me (BBT equivalent of Superman ice cream)


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tasty Tuesday all! My 3yr old nephew chose this rainbow drink for me (BBT equivalent of Superman ice cream)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681003



Pretty Yummy Everything


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Pretty Yummy Everything


TY sweet Minda! Happy Wednesday


----------



## Grande Latte

Starbucks, LV, and my ginger cat.


----------



## Iamminda

Grande Latte said:


> Starbucks, LV, and my ginger cat.
> View attachment 4683137



That’s a pretty cup.  Are those available in the States?  (reason enough to stop by if yes, lol)  Thanks


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Grande Latte said:


> Starbucks, LV, and my ginger cat.
> View attachment 4683137


Nice! I just saw new tumblers in that pastel design too


----------



## musiclover

Grande Latte said:


> Starbucks, LV, and my ginger cat.
> View attachment 4683137


Your ginger cat's colour is so rich and beautiful!


----------



## Grande Latte

My ginger cat is 18. The amazing bond we have is just priceless. If she were a human, she'd be going off to college and I'd be home crying everyday.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Nice! I just saw new tumblers in that pastel design too





SB's new spring designs are so colourful & amazing


----------



## luvspurses

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tasty Tuesday all! My 3yr old nephew chose this rainbow drink for me (BBT equivalent of Superman ice cream)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4681003


love your sarah multicartes. is this coquelicot?


----------



## baghabitz34

a.s.h.l.e.y said:


> Here are the items I got from the second launch.
> View attachment 4675423
> 
> View attachment 4675422
> 
> View attachment 4675417
> 
> View attachment 4675419
> 
> View attachment 4675420
> 
> View attachment 4675421


They’re all so pretty!


----------



## NeLVoe

Mon Monogram Neverfull MM, Caramel Frappuccino & Java Chip Frappuccino on a sunny Saturday


----------



## weezer

Lazy Sunday


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

luvspurses said:


> love your sarah multicartes. is this coquelicot?


Hi, it's fuchsia but lighting is very yellow-tone so it looks like that


NeLVoe said:


> Mon Monogram Neverfull MM, Caramel Frappuccino & Java Chip Frappuccino on a sunny Saturday
> View attachment 4685020


Yumm to both your Fraps! Love your Mon Mono NF & cute little Thomas bear as well


weezer said:


> Lazy Sunday


A lazy but productive Sunday pic featuring our favourite "L's" (LV & Lululemon)
*+15 Effort points* for shopping


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

SB Shoutout to our beloved sunny star @Sunshine mama for her delicious Blueberry Muffin-spirations
Have a great March week everyone!


----------



## jelly-baby

I am not close to a Starbucks store so this is my home pic of my YAH cup and my favourite ever wallet - the compact zippy (think that’s what it’s called!). I wish LV did more mid size wallets.


----------



## luvspurses

jelly-baby said:


> I am not close to a Starbucks store so this is my home pic of my YAH cup and my favourite ever wallet - the compact zippy (think that’s what it’s called!). I wish LV did more mid size wallets.
> View attachment 4687179


this is my all time fav wallet as well. i bought mine new from lv years ago, use it every day despite owning others, and it still looks new! isn't it perfect for transitioning from large to small bags? best wallet ever!


----------



## jelly-baby

luvspurses said:


> this is my all time fav wallet as well. i bought mine new from lv years ago, use it every day despite owning others, and it still looks new! isn't it perfect for transitioning from large to small bags? best wallet ever!



Totally! I’ve just managed to find a preloved one in de so I’ll be able to switch them


----------



## breevandekamp13

View attachment 4688782


----------



## breevandekamp13

Joining in on the fun! My LV agenda MM and my Venti iced coffee with a splash of coconut milk.


----------



## themeanreds

Coffee Bean mango cold brew tea today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Anyone else's SB not accepting cold cups/tumblers right now? I'm glad they're taking health precautions but it got kinda messy having to transfer my Nitro cold brew w/ salted honey foam over LOL. Trying this new drink was worth it in the end - yummy for sweet-n-savoury fans. Happy Thursday all


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Anyone else's SB not accepting cold cups/tumblers right now? I'm glad they're taking health precautions but it got kinda messy having to transfer my Nitro cold brew w/ salted honey foam over LOL. Trying this new drink was worth it in the end - yummy for sweet-n-savoury fans. Happy Thursday all
> View attachment 4688870
> View attachment 4688869



I read that all SBs are not accepting reusable cups during this period .  Sorry to hear it was messy but glad you enjoyed the drink and using your beautiful Twist!!!  PS, can’t wait to see your new Speedy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I read that all SBs are not accepting reusable cups during this period .  Sorry to hear it was messy but glad you enjoyed the drink and using your beautiful Twist!!!  PS, can’t wait to see your new Speedy


Thanks for sharing that info & kindest compliment, sweet IM. My barista skills are lacking but thankfully most of the mess happened at their milk station I'm also happy/relieved that retail routes will not be affected by latest Coronavirus lockdown in Canada & USA - SS releases are still on schedule according to my CA 

More importantly: Wishing good health & safety to you, yours & all our SB friends around the world!


----------



## MmeM124

Cheers to rolling out today with elearning for the next three weeks! Props to my fellow teacher friends as these will be crazy times.


----------



## Starbux32

The post birthday celebration continues at Starbucks with a couple of gifts!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 4689957


----------



## Starbux32

Oops, here's the photo!


----------



## missconvy

Hubby: “make sure you get the bag”
He knows


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> Oops, here's the photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689959



Beautiful LOLNF .  Happy Birthday Starbux32 .  Hope you got an extra delicious birthday beverage .


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful LOLNF .  Happy Birthday Starbux32 .  Hope you got an extra delicious birthday beverage .


Thanks my wonderful, darling friend, I did, indeed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> SB Shoutout to our beloved sunny star @Sunshine mama for her delicious Blueberry Muffin-spirations
> Have a great March week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686722


Looking good! The muffin and the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Oops, here's the photo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689959


Happy belated birthday SB!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4684398
> 
> SB's new spring designs are so colourful & amazing


Oh no! I told my DH( who loves SB tumblers) that we don't need anymore SB tumblers! 
But I really love that colorful one!!!


----------



## cheidel

MmeM124 said:


> Cheers to rolling out today with elearning for the next three weeks! Props to my fellow teacher friends as these will be crazy times.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689631


Very pretty!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh no! I told my DH( who loves SB tumblers) that we don't need anymore SB tumblers!
> But I really love that colorful one!!!


Haha, totally understandable - I have the same problem. It's worse since those darn SB tumblers are so photogenic and I see them as props/fashion accessories


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Happy belated birthday SB!


Thank you darling friend


----------



## merekat703

Not Starbucks this time. DA neverfull mm


----------



## MmeM124

cheidel said:


> Very pretty!!


Thank you!!


----------



## missconvy

Starbucks at home. The cloud macchiato is very yum! ☁️


----------



## LavenderIce

missconvy said:


> Starbucks at home. The cloud macchiato is very yum! ☁️


Thanks for reviving this thread @missconvy!  I know that our new normal takes us away from our old routines and Starbucks has temporarily closed almost all locations during this shelter in place.  
Hope you're all staying safe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread @missconvy!  I know that our new normal takes us away from our old routines and Starbucks has temporarily closed almost all locations during this shelter in place.
> Hope you're all staying safe!


+1!


----------



## boyoverboard

jelly-baby said:


> I am not close to a Starbucks store so this is my home pic of my YAH cup and my favourite ever wallet - the compact zippy (think that’s what it’s called!). I wish LV did more mid size wallets.
> View attachment 4687179


Gorgeous wallet. I have it in DE, but I wish I'd bought one in Monogram too.


----------



## missconvy

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for reviving this thread @missconvy!  I know that our new normal takes us away from our old routines and Starbucks has temporarily closed almost all locations during this shelter in place.
> Hope you're all staying safe!


 I know so sad. A few in our city opened last week, but are closed today so this is from the grocery store


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> +1!



+2     (I haven left the house in 5 weeks but still brew SB at home)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> +2     (I haven left the house in 5 weeks but still brew SB at home)


Would love to see a picture of your home brew!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My family loves Hilton cookies, so my DD made some with the recently released Hilton recipe. I'm pretending that they are SB cookies! 
My DH thought they tasted like SB chocolate chip cookies though!
I'm drinking coffee in a SB mug too!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My family loves Hilton cookies, so my DD made some with the recently released Hilton recipe. I'm pretending that they are SB cookies!
> My DH thought they tasted like SB chocolate chip cookies though!
> I'm drinking coffee in a SB mug too!



I love this happy picture .  What a great way to start your week SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I love this happy picture .  What a great way to start your week SM


Thank you!
Anything to mimic something I used to do.Lol.


----------



## Iamminda

This is nowhere as cute as SM’s pic but here is my LV at Starbucks, home edition .  I felt a little ridiculous for pulling out an SLG just for this pic but hey, during this ridiculously stressful time, a little distraction/levity is good.  Have a good week everyone .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> This is nowhere as cute as SM’s pic but here is my LV at Starbucks, home edition .  I felt a little ridiculous for pulling out an SLG just for this pic but hey, during this ridiculously stressful time, a little distraction/levity is good.  Have a good week everyone .


I think it's fun! Not ridiculous at all, and I really needed this fun pic today,  so thank you so much!
You have a wonderful week too!
Love the blingy tumbler against the cute coin purse!
And BTW, I love your coffee maker. At one time I was so obsessed about it. I really love the rounded kind of like a mod design about it. But I only make one serving at a time so I couldn't justify the real estate it would take on the counter.


----------



## Jules626

Sunshine mama said:


> I think it's fun! Not ridiculous at all, and I really needed this fun pic today,  so thank you so much!
> You have a wonderful week too!
> Love the blingy tumbler against the cute coin purse!
> And BTW, I love your coffee maker. At one time I was so obsessed about it. I really love the rounded kind of like a mod design about it. But I only make one serving at a time so I couldn't justify the real estate it would take on the counter.



loved this too and my first thought was "this is not ridiculous at all". that's what we are here for. 
I'm glad to know I also think about the real estate on the counter. lol. I only have a Keurig but have been eyeing a smeg. hmmm I don't know if I can pull the trigger. love this pic tho !! keep them coming. really brightens the day.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly for appreciating my homey picture .  I never thought about the real estate on my counter (mine is like Manhattan, densely packed, lol).  My Krups 10-cup coffeemaker was a wedding present from years, decades ago (old as dirt, just like me ).  I had a Phillips Senseo for awhile but I can’t find their coffee pods anymore.  Anyways, have a good evening ladies 



Sunshine mama said:


> I think it's fun! Not ridiculous at all, and I really needed this fun pic today,  so thank you so much!
> You have a wonderful week too!
> Love the blingy tumbler against the cute coin purse!
> And BTW, I love your coffee maker. At one time I was so obsessed about it. I really love the rounded kind of like a mod design about it. But I only make one serving at a time so I couldn't justify the real estate it would take on the counter.






Jules626 said:


> loved this too and my first thought was "this is not ridiculous at all". that's what we are here for.
> I'm glad to know I also think about the real estate on the counter. lol. I only have a Keurig but have been eyeing a smeg. hmmm I don't know if I can pull the trigger. love this pic tho !! keep them coming. really brightens the day.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> This is nowhere as cute as SM’s pic but here is my LV at Starbucks, home edition .  I felt a little ridiculous for pulling out an SLG just for this pic but hey, during this ridiculously stressful time, a little distraction/levity is good.  Have a good week everyone .



Definitely not ridiculous and in fact it’s adorable! Ridiculous is me taking a pic every day of a different bag...lol


----------



## Iamminda

Venessa84 said:


> Definitely not ridiculous and in fact it’s adorable! Ridiculous is me taking a pic every day of a different bag...lol



I LOVE your daily bag pics — each one is a beautiful and important reminder of normalcy .  Btw, congrats Venessa on your gorgeous Gucci being showcased in the 4/20 Purseforum Roundup —Yippee!


----------



## Jules626

Paying some bills & trying to brighten it up a little. This tumbler is like the Batman of the coveted Starbucks tumblers. Would love to get my hands on the new pretty iridescent pink one but refuse to pay $200 for it hehe.


----------



## Venessa84

Iamminda said:


> I LOVE your daily bag pics — each one is a beautiful and important reminder of normalcy .  Btw, congrats Venessa on your gorgeous Gucci being showcased in the 4/20 Purseforum Roundup —Yippee!



Oh thanks for letting me know and also your kind words.


----------



## Iamminda

Jules626 said:


> View attachment 4717868
> 
> 
> Paying some bills & trying to brighten it up a little. This tumbler is like the Batman of the coveted Starbucks tumblers. Would love to get my hands on the new pretty iridescent pink one but refuse to pay $200 for it hehe.



I absolutely covet this gorgeous black one!!!!   Love your beautiful SLGs especially the Escale Victorine. Are you after the neon pink version of this cup?  I believe a reseller on Amazon is selling them for about $40 including shipping (but I have seen both good and bad reviews for this seller).  I just saw this light pink one that I am in love with.  Anyone else seen it before?


----------



## Jules626

Iamminda said:


> I absolutely covet this gorgeous black one!!!!   Love your beautiful SLGs especially the Escale Victorine. Are you after the neon pink version of this cup?  I believe a reseller on Amazon is selling them for about $40 including shipping (but I have seen both good and bad reviews for this seller).  I just saw this light pink one that I am in love with.  Anyone else seen it before?
> 
> View attachment 4717947



A friend got me this black baby in fall. It is: bad. A$$. Thx for your admiration on it & my happy slgs !!  oh it’s the smaller Zoe wallet. I got finally my hands on last years summer Zoe (well overpaid sigh but it was HTH) and made sure that didn’t happen again this year !! 

I’ve only ever seen the new crystal iridescent pinky ones on eBay and mercari for around $200 (or more yikes) ! I’ll check amazon right now, thank you for the tip. [emoji4] this is my small collection. Not at all embarrassing that I, in addition to louis, also hoard pottery & Starbucks items.


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> My family loves Hilton cookies, so my DD made some with the recently released Hilton recipe. I'm pretending that they are SB cookies!
> My DH thought they tasted like SB chocolate chip cookies though!
> I'm drinking coffee in a SB mug too!


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> This is nowhere as cute as SM’s pic but here is my LV at Starbucks, home edition .  I felt a little ridiculous for pulling out an SLG just for this pic but hey, during this ridiculously stressful time, a little distraction/levity is good.  Have a good week everyone .


----------



## Iamminda

Jules626 said:


> A friend got me this black baby in fall. It is: bad. A$$. Thx for your admiration on it & my happy slgs !!  oh it’s the smaller Zoe wallet. I got finally my hands on last years summer Zoe (well overpaid sigh but it was HTH) and made sure that didn’t happen again this year !!
> 
> I’ve only ever seen the new crystal iridescent pinky ones on eBay and mercari for around $200 (or more yikes) ! I’ll check amazon right now, thank you for the tip. [emoji4] this is my small collection. Not at all embarrassing that I, in addition to louis, also hoard pottery & Starbucks items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717960



I didn’t even know about the light pink one until just now — you are lucky to have 4 of these beauties.  I don’t know what the crystal pink one looks like — please show us when you get it, thanks


----------



## Jules626

Iamminda said:


> I didn’t even know about the light pink one until just now — you are lucky to have 4 of these beauties.  I don’t know what the crystal pink one looks like — please show us when you get it, thanks



Photo credit to a seller on mercari - just type “Starbucks Sakura tumbler” and you’ll see some of these. I found a seller located in China with $60 per tumbler for this one in the photo - it’s the one I want. Free shipping but said buyer pays import / duties / etc. does anyone know what that would come out to (approx) ? I want to get a few for myself and friends but I’m nervous about the “other” costs I’ll incur. Only bc i know China is a little tense right now and shipping usually isn’t cheap to begin from there to here. I’ll message the seller too but just wanted to see if anyone knows from their own experience. 

How pretty is it tho ?! So interesting they all look very different in various lighting !


----------



## Iamminda

Jules626 said:


> Photo credit to a seller on mercari - just type “Starbucks Sakura tumbler” and you’ll see some of these. I found a seller located in China with $60 per tumbler for this one in the photo - it’s the one I want. Free shipping but said buyer pays import / duties / etc. does anyone know what that would come out to (approx) ? I want to get a few for myself and friends but I’m nervous about the “other” costs I’ll incur. Only bc i know China is a little tense right now and shipping usually isn’t cheap to begin from there to here. I’ll message the seller too but just wanted to see if anyone knows from their own experience.
> 
> How pretty is it tho ?! So interesting they all look very different in various lighting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717966



This is the prettiest one yet   I am always jealous of the Sakura items available only in Asia.


----------



## Jules626

Iamminda said:


> This is the prettiest one yet   I am always jealous of the Sakura items available only in Asia.



me too. They’re the best items. I’ll show you if and when I grab one !


----------



## labellusting

Jules626 said:


> Photo credit to a seller on mercari - just type “Starbucks Sakura tumbler” and you’ll see some of these. I found a seller located in China with $60 per tumbler for this one in the photo - it’s the one I want. Free shipping but said buyer pays import / duties / etc. does anyone know what that would come out to (approx) ? I want to get a few for myself and friends but I’m nervous about the “other” costs I’ll incur. Only bc i know China is a little tense right now and shipping usually isn’t cheap to begin from there to here. I’ll message the seller too but just wanted to see if anyone knows from their own experience.
> 
> How pretty is it tho ?! So interesting they all look very different in various lighting !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4717966


I saw some on eBay in the mid/high $50’s with free shipping. They are so pretty! I can’t stop collecting these studded tumblers


----------



## paula3boys

Jules626 said:


> View attachment 4717868
> 
> 
> Paying some bills & trying to brighten it up a little. This tumbler is like the Batman of the coveted Starbucks tumblers. Would love to get my hands on the new pretty iridescent pink one but refuse to pay $200 for it hehe.


I have looked all over for the black studded tumbler but missed it when it was in stores and now it is selling for ridiculous prices online


----------



## Jules626

paula3boys said:


> I have looked all over for the black studded tumbler but missed it when it was in stores and now it is selling for ridiculous prices online



it is. It has always been ridiculously priced secondhand. I was lucky my friend got me two pretty close to retail. Otherwise I’d have been buying it overpriced too. It’s sucks. I gave in & bought the new pink one highly over retail. But HTH !! Sigh.


----------



## paula3boys

Jules626 said:


> it is. It has always been ridiculously priced secondhand. I was lucky my friend got me two pretty close to retail. Otherwise I’d have been buying it overpriced too. It’s sucks. I gave in & bought the new pink one highly over retail. But HTH !! Sigh.


I have the bright pink, light pink, and silver studded ones. I'd love black and then be done but wouldn't turn down the China exclusive one or unicorn one I have seen in pictures. I can't bring myself to pay 5 times retail for anything let alone a cup lol


----------



## Iamminda

paula3boys said:


> I have the bright pink, light pink, and silver studded ones. I'd love black and then be done but wouldn't turn down the China exclusive one or unicorn one I have seen in pictures. I can't bring myself to pay 5 times retail for anything let alone a cup lol



May I ask what does the China exclusive one look like?  Thanks.  I assume the unicorn one is the sparkly pink one that Jules posted a picture of a few posts up?  I didn’t even know the light pink one existed until this week (It bothers me to pay 3.5 X retail for it now, lol).


----------



## labellusting

Iamminda said:


> May I ask what does the China exclusive one look like?  Thanks.  I assume the unicorn one is the sparkly pink one that Jules posted a picture of a few posts up?  I didn’t even know the light pink one existed until this week (It bothers me to pay 3.5 X retail for it now, lol).



The China exclusive is the light pink that was posted a few posts ago. The unicorn is similar, but an iridescent white color if that makes sense. Here’s a photo I found, the only one missing is the light pink China exclusive. The unicorn is on the far right.


----------



## KristyNikol

Enjoying my Starbucks at home in the sunny Florida weather


----------



## Iamminda

labellusting said:


> The China exclusive is the light pink that was posted a few posts ago. The unicorn is similar, but an iridescent white color if that makes sense. Here’s a photo I found, the only one missing is the light pink China exclusive. The unicorn is on the far right.



Thanks for this pic .


----------



## Grande Latte

Iamminda said:


> This is nowhere as cute as SM’s pic but here is my LV at Starbucks, home edition .  I felt a little ridiculous for pulling out an SLG just for this pic but hey, during this ridiculously stressful time, a little distraction/levity is good.  Have a good week everyone .



 I'm decaf too.


----------



## Jules626

paula3boys said:


> I have the bright pink, light pink, and silver studded ones. I'd love black and then be done but wouldn't turn down the China exclusive one or unicorn one I have seen in pictures. I can't bring myself to pay 5 times retail for anything let alone a cup lol



I’ve never seen the unicorn one for sale anywhere I wonder what its price tag is these days.  Aren’t they so fun ? And compliment lv well. Accessories accessories accessories. 



Iamminda said:


> May I ask what does the China exclusive one look like?  Thanks.  I assume the unicorn one is the sparkly pink one that Jules posted a picture of a few posts up?  I didn’t even know the light pink one existed until this week (It bothers me to pay 3.5 X retail for it now, lol).



it’s crazy how upselling has become such a “thing”. I feel like there are so many layers of retail these days. Which is lol but not.



labellusting said:


> The China exclusive is the light pink that was posted a few posts ago. The unicorn is similar, but an iridescent white color if that makes sense. Here’s a photo I found, the only one missing is the light pink China exclusive. The unicorn is on the far right.



love this photo thx for posting. Eye candies. 



KristyNikol said:


> Enjoying my Starbucks at home in the sunny Florida weather



lovely otg, jealous of your weather. As I type this from the northeast with near gale force winds and anxiety trees are going to crack my house during the night while we are sleeping. lol ! Enjoy that sun.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> I'm decaf too.


+1


----------



## KristyNikol

Jules626 said:


> lovely otg, jealous of your weather. As I type this from the northeast with near gale force winds and anxiety trees are going to crack my house during the night while we are sleeping. lol ! Enjoy that sun.



Thank you and oh wow! We have had lots of warm weather already the past few months, I will try to send some your way  ☀️


----------



## Tayyyraee

Drive thru for the win


----------



## Sunshine mama

KristyNikol said:


> Thank you and oh wow! We have had lots of warm weather already the past few months, I will try to send some your way  ☀️


I'll take your warm weather too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SB with my new kettle and BB.
And MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> SB with my new kettle and BB.
> And MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.


Very nice, SM! Your Star Wars'y new kettle looks great in your kitchen along with your Epi beauty

Seems I've been missing some great shots in our beloved SB thread... Cheers to everyone enjoying those open SB locations!


----------



## t&tsmom

Early Mother’s Day flowers and new Keurig for Starbucks drinks until they open back up!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Very nice, SM! Your Star Wars'y new kettle looks great in your kitchen along with your Epi beauty
> 
> Seems I've been missing some great shots in our beloved SB thread... Cheers to everyone enjoying those open SB locations!


Thank you! We miss your beautiful pictures


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! We miss your beautiful pictures


 +1!
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
Can't wait for its reopening end of May


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for its reopening end of May



Will there be a full reopening?  More locations have opened in my area for mobile ordering and pick up only.  It's nice to have a few options other than drive through or the ones in grocery stores.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I read that for Canada, most likely US too, they’ll probably redesign sitting space and orders with social   distancing in mind.


----------



## Kmazz39

Sunshine mama said:


> SB with my new kettle and BB.
> And MAY THE FORCE BE WITH YOU.


I  this Alma BB! Wish I would have purchased it, love the colorway!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Kmazz39 said:


> I  this Alma BB! Wish I would have purchased it, love the colorway!


Thank you! I first purchased it when it was launched,  then  returned it. Then they were sold out and I kicked myself. 
Years later I found one from fashionphile in perfect condition!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4726427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait for its reopening end of May


I love your gifs!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I love your gifs!


Thanks my sunny friend, I love your SB pics more!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Grabbing a quick drink with my upcycled Apple Watch band and neonoe


----------



## Sunshine mama

Tayyyraee said:


> View attachment 4730526
> View attachment 4730527
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grabbing a quick drink with my upcycled Apple Watch band and neonoe


What a pretty drink with your pretty bag and watch!


----------



## Tayyyraee

Sunshine mama said:


> What a pretty drink with your pretty bag and watch!


Thank you! I’m in a LV Facebook group and this lady makes them from old bags and the handle buckle from the keepalls


----------



## cdxrayqt

First outing for my new MWT Neverfull. The perfect companion for the Starbucks drive thru! ☕️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Satisfaction Saturday! 
My first Starbucks in over 2 months!!! It’s an Americano Misto dream


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Coffee’s long finished but here’s a proper LV & SB shot for this clubhouse. Happy Saturday everyone


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Satisfaction Saturday!
> My first Starbucks in over 2 months!!! It’s an Americano Misto dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731871


Ohhh, sooooo cute!
My local SB line was CRAZY!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Satisfaction Saturday!
> My first Starbucks in over 2 months!!! It’s an Americano Misto dream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4731871



Yum V . I haven’t had a SB drink in over 2 months as well .  Hello to your cute MLP


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Ohhh, sooooo cute!
> My local SB line was CRAZY!!!


 Thank you SM! My drive through was insane too so I went with mobile pickup. For a return to SB, process was pretty funny: My barista and I were shouting back and forth through our face masks, repeating our sentences over and over, not hearing and understanding each other. It’s going to take some getting used to for sure 
Have a great Sunday hun


Iamminda said:


> Yum V . I haven’t had a SB drink in over 2 months as well .  Hello to your cute MLP


Thanks so much IM. So sorry that you’ve been deprived that long too... I hope your local SB opens up ASAP for you. They don’t know that they are depriving our club of your beautiful SLG and LV bag pics featuring their yummy SB treats!  
Darling *Rainbow Dash* says hello to you too! Sending Pegasus hugs your way >   >


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy unofficial start to summer


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy unofficial start to summer
> View attachment 4737784


Pretty!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy unofficial start to summer
> View attachment 4737784



Pretty picture .  Did you buy the cute SB tumbler recently?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks @Starbux32 !

TY @Iamminda ! Yes I picked up today. It was the last one they had. SB merch is such a guessing game nowadays, never know what will get restocked. Still kicking myself for not getting a pink diamond one when I saw it that one time all Christmas season lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Pride cold cup & coral iridescent cold cup also available now


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pride cold cup & coral iridescent cold cup also available now
> View attachment 4737883



I need the gorgeous one on the left (but places are not opened here and I am not in a hurry to venture out into the wild)


----------



## faded264

Got some new tumblers so had to snap a pic


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

faded264 said:


> Got some new tumblers so had to snap a pic
> 
> View attachment 4738578
> View attachment 4738566


Beautiful! Goes so well with those Escale colours - like unicorns together


----------



## Iamminda

faded264 said:


> Got some new tumblers so had to snap a pic
> 
> View attachment 4738578
> View attachment 4738566



These are so pretty.  May I ask if you got the pink one at SB recently or from a reseller?


----------



## faded264

Iamminda said:


> These are so pretty.  May I ask if you got the pink one at SB recently or from a reseller?



The pink one was a Japan exclusive, so I had to get it from eBay.


----------



## faded264

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful! Goes so well with those Escale colours - like unicorns together



Thank you!!  I love it with the Escale pieces!


----------



## Iamminda

faded264 said:


> The pink one was a Japan exclusive, so I had to get it from eBay.



Thanks


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pride cold cup & coral iridescent cold cup also available now
> View attachment 4737883


----------



## Starbux32

faded264 said:


> Got some new tumblers so had to snap a pic
> 
> View attachment 4738578
> View attachment 4738566


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


>


----------



## LavenderIce

Happy Memorial Day and thank you to those who serve!  

A little Valentine on Memorial Day. My ZCP with this summer’s pink drink: iced guava passion fruit.  btw, it is because of this thread that I became interested in LV. I have three pieces now. 




And, a throwback of my nano speedy at the Starbucks drive thru:


----------



## Iamminda

LavenderIce said:


> Happy Memorial Day and thank you to those who serve!
> 
> A little Valentine on Memorial Day. My ZCP with this summer’s pink drink: iced guava passion fruit.  btw, it is because of this thread that I became interested in LV. I have three pieces now.
> 
> View attachment 4739768
> 
> 
> And, a throwback of my nano speedy at the Starbucks drive thru:
> 
> View attachment 4739775



What a luscious drink and ZCP (you are so lucky to own this little beauty. I missed out on it by a day ).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday, SB friends  here’s another shot of my latest merch hope you don’t mind
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
with coffee filled 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 light enhanced


----------



## LavenderIce

Iamminda said:


> What a luscious drink and ZCP (you are so lucky to own this little beauty. I missed out on it by a day ).


Back in January it was available online, but I wanted to see it IIRC before purchasing.  I had no luck with that, so I stalked online.  In regards to the drink, I prefer the guava iced tea over this one.  I even asked for half the amount of the syrup and it was still too sweet.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday, SB friends  here’s another shot of my latest merch hope you don’t mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with coffee filled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light enhanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740310



Love seeing SB/LV pictures — thanks for these.  Happy Tuesday V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Love seeing SB/LV pictures — thanks for these.  Happy Tuesday V


My pleasure IM A happiest Tuesday to you too!


----------



## Scarlett67

Love my Starbucks but we supported a local coffee shop today after my daughter’s doctors appointment. They launched a new orange creamsicle latte and I’m powerless over creamsicle anything! My Vernis cles has been my go to for the last few months along with my vintage (1999) Prada crossbody.


----------



## Iamminda

Scarlett67 said:


> Love my Starbucks but we supported a local coffee shop today after my daughter’s doctors appointment. They launched a new orange creamsicle latte and I’m powerless over creamsicle anything! My Vernis cles has been my go to for the last few months along with my vintage (1999) Prada crossbody.



Love orange creamsicle anything — wish SB would make such a drink (maybe they did before?)


----------



## Scarlett67

Iamminda said:


> Love orange creamsicle anything — wish SB would make such a drink (maybe they did before?)


They did years ago, as did a Montreal coffee shop chain (2nd cup). I want to say Starbuck’s was a Valencia mocha or something like that. Second Cup called theirs  a mocha Mandarino.  Both were a little slice of heaven.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Scarlett67 said:


> They did years ago, as did a Montreal coffee shop chain (2nd cup). I want to say Starbuck’s was a Valencia mocha or something like that. Second Cup called theirs  a mocha Mandarino.  Both were a little slice of heaven.


You guys are making me drool lol. SB needs to bring this back!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I’m so happy my local SB is all set up with acrylic panels now - no more shouting at each other through face masks LOL ! Plus, I had a most incredible start to my weekend with this score 

A happiest Saturday to you


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m so happy my local SB is all set up with acrylic panels now - no more shouting at each other through face masks LOL ! Plus, I had a most incredible start to my weekend with this score
> 
> A happiest Saturday to you
> View attachment 4743726
> View attachment 4743727


Oooh, these are so pretty  — great additions to your tumbler collection.  Glad to hear you enjoyed your visit to SB today


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Oooh, these are so pretty  — great additions to your tumbler collection.  Glad to hear you enjoyed your visit to SB today


TY dearest Minda I hope you get a chance to visit soon as well. Missing your yummy pics!

I think I suffered FOMO and a bit of shopping frenzy caused by isolation to buy 3 tumblers in a week? Haha time to refrain myself from more SB merch


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy monogram Monday!


----------



## frivofrugalista

My first Starbucks visit in 4 months...free treat!


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Monogram Monday to you V .  Love your rose litchi key pouch 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy monogram Monday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745479



Yeah FF for your first visit to SB in 4 months — and even better to go for your BD drink .  



frivofrugalista said:


> My first Starbucks visit in 4 months...free treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4745546


----------



## frivofrugalista

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday to you V .  Love your rose litchi key pouch
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah FF for your first visit to SB in 4 months — and even better to go for your BD drink .



The new summer guava drink was good. Anything with coconut excites me.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy unofficial start to summer
> View attachment 4737784


Your beautiful picture is summer indeed!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pride cold cup & coral iridescent cold cup also available now
> View attachment 4737883


Both are so pretty but I really love the coral!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LavenderIce said:


> Happy Memorial Day and thank you to those who serve!
> 
> A little Valentine on Memorial Day. My ZCP with this summer’s pink drink: iced guava passion fruit.  btw, it is because of this thread that I became interested in LV. I have three pieces now.
> 
> View attachment 4739768
> 
> 
> And, a throwback of my nano speedy at the Starbucks drive thru:
> 
> View attachment 4739775


Your pictures make me want to run to the LV store,  run to SB, and get that rainbow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday, SB friends  here’s another shot of my latest merch hope you don’t mind
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740280
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with coffee filled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740311
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> light enhanced
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4740310


My word!
  !!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Scarlett67 said:


> Love my Starbucks but we supported a local coffee shop today after my daughter’s doctors appointment. They launched a new orange creamsicle latte and I’m powerless over creamsicle anything! My Vernis cles has been my go to for the last few months along with my vintage (1999) Prada crossbody.


Yum yum yum to all three of your goodies!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy Monogram Monday to you V .  Love your rose litchi key pouch


Thank you kindly M! It’s almost made for coordinating with all these pretty corals. Hope your Monday was cozy and safe!


Sunshine mama said:


> My word!


 Thanks my sunny friend I’ve reached my limit of 7 cold cups now lol. Happy to stop buying any more summer drink ware with all the pretties I’ve scored


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Haha I just re-read my response and thought aloud “Well, that’s definitely not happening” knowing my willpower & love for all things SB. Knock on wood... until another collection drops  

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## ASL4Allie

Love the unicorn cake pop! Soo cute!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sunshine mama said:


> Your pictures make me want to run to the LV store,  run to SB, and get that rainbow!


The rainbow is from Target.  It's from the Sun Squad line.  The neon signs come in a flamingo, a burger, a pineapple and rainbow.  I wish it came in a unicorn.


----------



## MJDaisy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m so happy my local SB is all set up with acrylic panels now - no more shouting at each other through face masks LOL ! Plus, I had a most incredible start to my weekend with this score
> 
> A happiest Saturday to you
> View attachment 4743726
> View attachment 4743727


wow I love your multicolor!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LavenderIce said:


> The rainbow is from Target.  It's from the Sun Squad line.  The neon signs come in a flamingo, a burger, a pineapple and rainbow.  I wish it came in a unicorn.


Thank you for that info!


----------



## MeowLV

Grabbed my Grande Iced Americano w/ Sugar Free Vanilla & Vanilla Sweet Cream Cold Foam. Bought some of their color changing cups while I was there!

(ugh you can see my flaw in the leather... 3 days after I got my purse it touched a sanitized wet cart that I didn't know was wet and got a droplet on it of whatever chemicals they used. I was so upset)


----------



## Sunshine mama

MeowLV said:


> Grabbed my Grande Iced Americano w/ Sugar Free Vanilla & Vanilla Sweet Cream Cold Foam. Bought some of their color changing cups while I was there!
> 
> (ugh you can see my flaw in the leather... 3 days after I got my purse it touched a sanitized wet cart that I didn't know was wet and got a droplet on it of whatever chemicals they used. I was so upset)
> 
> View attachment 4746806


I don't see any flaws!!!
It's beautiful!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

MeowLV said:


> Grabbed my Grande Iced Americano w/ Sugar Free Vanilla & Vanilla Sweet Cream Cold Foam. Bought some of their color changing cups while I was there!
> 
> (ugh you can see my flaw in the leather... 3 days after I got my purse it touched a sanitized wet cart that I didn't know was wet and got a droplet on it of whatever chemicals they used. I was so upset)
> 
> View attachment 4746806



I don't see any flaws at all.  That drink sounds yummy!  I love vanilla sweet cream.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Back to my favourite grab & go with a chai tea latte


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Back to my favourite grab & go with a chai tea latte
> View attachment 4747256


Happy SB/LV Wednesday sweet V .  So glad to see you are enjoying SB drinks again


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy SB/LV Wednesday sweet V .  So glad to see you are enjoying SB drinks again


thanks my lovely friend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

*


----------



## MeowLV

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't see any flaws!!!
> It's beautiful!!!



Its on the right doe ear shaped strap. There is a circular shape of discoloration from the rest of the leather around it. I'm hoping once it patina's it will blend in a little more. My husband said he didn't notice it until I pointed it out. So maybe since I know where it is I zone in on the flaw.


----------



## MeowLV

LavenderIce said:


> I don't see any flaws at all.  That drink sounds yummy!  I love vanilla sweet cream.


It is sooo yummy! Their typical drink with vanilla sweet cream cold foam is made with their cold brew and their cold brew is never consistent to me sometimes its too strong and taste burnt. When they make the Iced Americano its fresh so the coffee taste great and then the cream foam gives it the pièce de résistance lol! 

Just thinking about it I want one now! lol If you ever try it let me know how it went. ☺


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Back to my favourite grab & go with a chai tea latte
> View attachment 4747256


Oh I bet that mini PA was cute to wear as a crossbody!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I bet that mini PA was cute to wear as a crossbody!


 Yes it’s hard for any full size bag to compete with its compact cuteness lol


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Wishing you a great start to June!


----------



## PurpleLilac

@MeowLV ~
That light smudge will blend in perfectly, once there's a little patina on the leather. Don't fret!  Love your cups, I wish I could find some!


----------



## MJDaisy

MeowLV said:


> Its on the right doe ear shaped strap. There is a circular shape of discoloration from the rest of the leather around it. I'm hoping once it patina's it will blend in a little more. My husband said he didn't notice it until I pointed it out. So maybe since I know where it is I zone in on the flaw.


one of the downsides of vachetta is the uneven water spots...it really irked me for a while but now I just embrace it and don't even pay attention to it. comes with the territory of LV. Love your bag and your drink looks so good !!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hope you don’t mind drink accessories from Lulu: I couldn’t help myself when I saw both colours available 
Happy Friday SB friends!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4749069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don’t mind drink accessories from Lulu: I couldn’t help myself when I saw both colours available
> Happy Friday SB friends!



Beautiful bottles .  Happy Friday V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful bottles .  Happy Friday V


Thank you, sweet M A most fabulous Friday and weekend to you too


----------



## kynsleycat

faded264 said:


> Got some new tumblers so had to snap a pic
> 
> View attachment 4738578
> View attachment 4738566


where were you able to snatch your unicorn cup ?! its gorgeous!!! I have the same wallet and a few escale pieces I think they go together so well


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4749069
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you don’t mind drink accessories from Lulu: I couldn’t help myself when I saw both colours available
> Happy Friday SB friends!


So pretty, I would love to see your beautiful tumbler/bottle collection!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty, I would love to see your beautiful tumbler/bottle collection!


TY sweet SM


	

		
			
		

		
	
lol sorry for fuzzy look I was trying to capture iridescent colours


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just realized I only have 6 which means room for 1 more ~ 7 tumblers for 7 days of the week lol

Happy Monday & great week to you


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Just realized I only have 6 which means room for 1 more ~ 7 tumblers for 7 days of the week lol
> 
> Happy Monday & great week to you



They are all so pretty.  I am particularly drawn to the one on the right—looks like prisms (?).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> They are all so pretty.  I am particularly drawn to the one on the right—looks like prisms (?).


TY Minda! That one is my OG cold cup, first in the collection & my fave it reminds me of modern architecture which I love, like a prismatic sculpture. Wish SB would come back with this exact design in another colour


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday SB lovers Loved this SB message & my accessories running errands today


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Friday and Happy Weekend V 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4755477
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Friday SB lovers Loved this SB message & my accessories running errands today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4755528


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday and Happy Weekend V


A wonderful weekend to you, IM


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY sweet SM
> View attachment 4751795
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol sorry for fuzzy look I was trying to capture iridescent colours
> View attachment 4751918


I knew your collection would be gorgeous!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I knew your collection would be gorgeous!!!


Aww thanks so much SM! XO


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Aww thanks so much SM! XO


Thank you!!
I really love seeing all your beautiful posts!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you!!
> I really love seeing all your beautiful posts!


+1


----------



## Starbux32

Gold Ginger Drink and Neverfull PM. I haven't tasted it yet so we will see...


----------



## Starbux32

Starbux32 said:


> Gold Ginger Drink and Neverfull PM. I haven't tasted it yet so we will see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769861


It was gross


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> It was gross


Oh no! That's too bad. Still, the drink looks beautiful with the bag!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Gold Ginger Drink and Neverfull PM. I haven't tasted it yet so we will see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769861


So pretty!


----------



## Starbux32

Thanks, darling!


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> Gold Ginger Drink and Neverfull PM. I haven't tasted it yet so we will see...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4769861



I love that rose bag charm on your NF — it really adds a special feminine touch to this great classic.  I was excited to see you with a SB drink.....until you said it was gross . sorry to her that — I hope your next SB drink will be yummy. Happy Friday


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> I love that rose bag charm on your NF — it really adds a special feminine touch to this great classic.  I was excited to see you with a SB drink.....until you said it was gross . sorry to her that — I hope your next SB drink will be yummy. Happy Friday


Thanks, darling @Iamminda! I'm also going back to my chai latte tomorrow, lol!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> So pretty!





Starbux32 said:


> Thanks, darling @Sunshine mama!


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks, darling @Iamminda! I'm also going back to my chai latte tomorrow, lol!



Oh good, please let us know how it goes


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> Oh good, please let us know how it goes


It's going to be great, I get it everyday, I'm a Starbucksaholic


----------



## MaseratiMomma

LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
Monogram Fuschia interior


----------



## Iamminda

This is such a cool picture with the mural there.  Please tell me you got a treat from SB (#livingvicariouslythroughmyTPFers )



MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4771982
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
> Monogram Fuschia interior


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> It's going to be great, I get it everyday, I'm a Starbucksaholic


Love this outlook coupled with your healthy SB addiction 
Chai lattes are the best


MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4771982
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
> Monogram Fuschia interior


Nice shot MM


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Iamminda said:


> This is such a cool picture with the mural there.  Please tell me you got a treat from SB (#livingvicariouslythroughmyTPFers )


Thank you!!
Unfortunately this one was closed


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love this outlook coupled with your healthy SB addiction
> Chai lattes are the best
> Nice shot MM


Thanks and you're right,  !


----------



## MaseratiMomma

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love this outlook coupled with your healthy SB addiction
> Chai lattes are the best
> Nice shot MM


Thank you


----------



## balen.girl

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4771982
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
> Monogram Fuschia interior


2 of my favorite things.. starbucks and neverfull.. nice picture dear..


----------



## MaseratiMomma

balen.girl said:


> 2 of my favorite things.. starbucks and neverfull.. nice picture dear..


Thank you so much


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy hot Tuesday I went basic today with an unsweetened iced coffee +almond milk


----------



## Iamminda

Even a “basic” SB drink sounds delicious for those of us who have been missing (deprived of ) SB. Beautiful tumbler and cles 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy hot Tuesday I went basic today with an unsweetened iced coffee +almond milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774037


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Even a “basic” SB drink sounds delicious for those of us who have been missing (deprived of ) SB. Beautiful tumbler and cles


Aww thanks so much IM. I’m still careful with my mask when I visit SB (going out in general), even with their dividers in place. Better safe than sorry 

I hope things will safely return to normal for you soon, my sweet friend   Happy July 1st!!


----------



## themeanreds

I got a mango  dragonfruit refresher today..... has anyone tried the kiwi  star fruit one? Saw it on the menu today but it was sold out.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Fantastic Friday to all 


	

		
			
		

		
	
with my favourite pike place


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Fantastic Friday to all
> View attachment 4790934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my favourite pike place


Bandeau twins! Happy Friday to you as well!


----------



## Vanessa924

Happy Friday everyone! 
Needed a big coffee pick me up today


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Fantastic Friday to all
> View attachment 4790934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my favourite pike place


Such a pretty bandeau .  Happy Friday to you V, our fantastic and fabulous SB friend .


----------



## Iamminda

Vanessa924 said:


> Happy Friday everyone!
> Needed a big coffee pick me up today
> 
> View attachment 4791280



Pretty coin holder (also like your gorgeous Coco Handle and the CF in your avatar).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> Bandeau twins! Happy Friday to you as well!





Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty bandeau .  Happy Friday to you V, our fantastic and fabulous SB friend .


Thank you, my gorgeous friends! Your sweet comments will be my highlight this hot July evening 

Yay to bandeau twinning too, dear Starbux  Cheers!


----------



## Vanessa924

Iamminda said:


> Pretty coin holder (also like your gorgeous Coco Handle and the CF in your avatar).



Thank you so much I’m a lover of pink and so black pieces lol ❣️ 
I was so excited to get my hands on this piece the neon orange makes my heart smile haha!
Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MaseratiMomma said:


> View attachment 4771982
> 
> LOUIS VUITTON Neverfull MM
> Monogram Fuschia interior


That's a cool photo!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy hot Tuesday I went basic today with an unsweetened iced coffee +almond milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774037


Love this pochette!
And the cup too!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Love this pochette!
> And the cup too!


+1


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Fantastic Friday to all
> View attachment 4790934
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my favourite pike place


Simply gorgeous! And look at you with a hot drink!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Sunshine mama @Starbux32
@Aliluvlv

 Omg, I can’t say it enough: You guys are the absolute sweetest! Made my day again with your thoughtful comments. *Sending the LVoe right back!*


----------



## marlena-95

Hello 
Today was the first day since february that i visited starbucks. I met with a friend and we had java chip chocolate frappes. I really enjoy having coffee with friends after the last months, i never knew how much i could miss this.
Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

marlena-95 said:


> Hello
> Today was the first day since february that i visited starbucks. I met with a friend and we had java chip chocolate frappes. I really enjoy having coffee with friends after the last months, i never knew how much i could miss this.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4792279


I'm so glad you enjoyed a good frappe with your friend! The drink looks delish. 
And this is a gorgeous picture and your bag is STUNNING!
Is it new?


----------



## Iamminda

marlena-95 said:


> Hello
> Today was the first day since february that i visited starbucks. I met with a friend and we had java chip chocolate frappes. I really enjoy having coffee with friends after the last months, i never knew how much i could miss this.
> Have a wonderful weekend!
> 
> View attachment 4792279



How wonderful you were able to visit a SB today — what a treat!  And your frap looks so yummy!


----------



## marlena-95

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so glad you enjoyed a good frappe with your friend! The drink looks delish.
> And this is a gorgeous picture and your bag is STUNNING!
> Is it new?


Thank you  
I have my alma since early march, but i haven't had too many chances to wear it outside because of the whole virus situation. I already managed to get some tiny water stains from the rain on the vachetta, but luckily they are only recognizable when you look really close.


----------



## marlena-95

Iamminda said:


> How wonderful you were able to visit a SB today — what a treat!  And your frap looks so yummy!


Thank you, the frappe was indeed very delicious


----------



## MaseratiMomma

Sunshine mama said:


> That's a cool photo!!


Thank You!!


----------



## themeanreds

Black tea lemonade today via Starbucks drive through


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

themeanreds said:


> Black tea lemonade today via Starbucks drive through
> View attachment 4795754


Love that pop of blue. Looks great on DE


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Didn’t have any LV on me so I cheated with this. Happy midweek SB fans


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Just realized my yummy drink is the perfect SB counterpart to next LV goal. Yay


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This is what 20% chance of rain in Canada means lol. Classic hazelnut latte today


----------



## Iamminda

I am glad you are enjoying your SB and pretty LV PS even on this rainy day.  I have not heard of the hazelnut latte (I like hazelnut stuff like Nutella ).



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This is what 20% chance of rain in Canada means lol. Classic hazelnut latte today
> 
> View attachment 4803246
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803247


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I am glad you are enjoying your SB and pretty LV PS even on this rainy day.  I have not heard of the hazelnut latte (I like hazelnut stuff like Nutella ).


Yummm: Nutella! Thanks LVoely M, I’m making the most of my SB visits lately (still avoiding majority of my usual activities since IMO lineups/queues are such a pain lol). One of my girlfriends is a barista so we make this nonfat latte with 3 pumps hazelnut & 2 pumps toffee nut syrup 

Have a great end of week!


----------



## Leena.212

From drive through to home. My fav summer drink and this beautiful water bottle.


----------



## Iamminda

Leena.212 said:


> From drive through to home. My fav summer drink and this beautiful water bottle.
> 
> View attachment 4804723


Everything is lovely in this pic — your beautiful Seaside N.N., the sunflower and your SB bottle and drink


----------



## Leena.212

Iamminda said:


> Everything is lovely in this pic — your beautiful Seaside N.N., the sunflower and your SB bottle and drink



Thanks.. trying to use my Seaside Neo Noe BB as much before the Fall hits. After thats i guess it should by a nice wintery color to wear.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Leena.212 said:


> Thanks.. trying to use my Seaside Neo Noe BB as much before the Fall hits. After thats i guess it should by a nice wintery color to wear.


Congrats on all your items! Your minty Noé will look so good with camel, navy & winter whites (especially shearling). Thanks for sharing


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Congrats on all your items! Your minty Noé will look so good with camel, navy & winter whites (especially shearling). Thanks for sharing


You are right. Shearling will look great with this color


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Leena.212 said:


> You are right. Shearling will look great with this color


Haha I’m not excited for the freezing, winter weather but am a little excited about fall/winter fashion, now that you mention it! Cheers to seeing more of your Seaside beauty with Starbucks drinks


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Haha I’m not excited for the freezing, winter weather but am a little excited about fall/winter fashion, now that you mention it! Cheers to seeing more of your Seaside beauty with Starbucks drinks


I love fall everything! Can't wait.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I love fall everything! Can't wait.


Nice, sunny Mama!! We can also get excited for the return of PSL  Yay


----------



## heytheredelilah

I tried the new pineapple matcha drink.  It has coconut milk in it.   I like all those things separately but was not a fan of all of them together.   At least the drink matched my bag.


----------



## reginaPhalange

Reverse Double Zip Pochette x Venti Caramel Macchiato


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Wednesday everyone  Here’s my speed-walking-in-the-rain action shot, then with a Venti Pineapple Matcha drink. I love coconut milk (+any foods with coconut) & enjoy these summer ones


----------



## PurpleLilac

APhiJill said:


> Thanks. It's the Sarvanga cross body in mandarin


Hi!  Do you still have your Mandarin Sarvanga?  I've never forgotten about your picture and I just found one in brand new condition.  SO excited to get it after all these years!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone  Here’s my speed-walking-in-the-rain action shot, then with a Venti Pineapple Matcha drink. I love coconut milk (+any foods with coconut) & enjoy these summer ones
> View attachment 4810461
> View attachment 4810502


Yummy!  I love coconut and pineapple flavors (hello pina colada ).   I noticed your pretty pants kinda match the drink .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yummy!  I love coconut and pineapple flavors (hello pina colada ). I noticed your pretty pants kinda match the drink .


Haha! They kinda do, don’t they? Glad you pointed that out, sweet M 

Can I also add Thai yellow chicken curry, Indian creamy coconut chicken & crispy fried coconut shrimp to that Pina colada list? _Yummm making myself very hungry thinking of the possibilities_


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Guys, I think I’ve been living under a rock... how could I have missed this dreamy caramel concoction for 3 whole years?   It’s seriously the yummiest SB cold drink I’ve had. The bottom is a layer of pure caramel (which adds to its perfection) 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Oops I should mention it’s the Caramel Ribbon Crunch if you wanna try


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Guys, I think I’ve been living under a rock... how could I have missed this dreamy caramel concoction for 3 whole years?   It’s seriously the yummiest SB cold drink I’ve had. The bottom is a layer of pure caramel (which adds to its perfection)
> View attachment 4814597
> View attachment 4814594


Wow that looks so heavenly. Yum!
And as always,  the picture is perfect,  and I love that bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow that looks so heavenly. Yum!
> And as always,  the picture is perfect,  and I love that bag!


Thanks so much, sweet SM  Made for caramel lovers for sure lol. Hope you have a wonderful Sunday!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Guys, I think I’ve been living under a rock... how could I have missed this dreamy caramel concoction for 3 whole years?   It’s seriously the yummiest SB cold drink I’ve had. The bottom is a layer of pure caramel (which adds to its perfection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814597
> View attachment 4814594
> 
> Oops I should mention it’s the Caramel Ribbon Crunch if you wanna try



Your beautiful and drool-worthy Twist and SB drinks .  I have never heard of this drink either (only heard of caramel Frap).   I just saw on the SB website that there is a Mocha Cookie Crumble Frap!!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Your beautiful and drool-worthy Twist and SB drinks .  I have never heard of this drink either (only heard of caramel Frap).   I just saw on the SB website that there is a Mocha Cookie Crumble Frap!!!!


Thank you, my sweet friend! Before this weekend I had only tried the iced Caramel Macchiato (since the hot one is one of my faves) but this Caramel crunch is 10x better!! Thanks for suggesting another drink to try. Yumm - cookies in a Frappuccino sounds delish  Adding that to my foodie list!


----------



## elenachoe

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Guys, I think I’ve been living under a rock... how could I have missed this dreamy caramel concoction for 3 whole years?   It’s seriously the yummiest SB cold drink I’ve had. The bottom is a layer of pure caramel (which adds to its perfection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814597
> View attachment 4814594
> 
> Oops I should mention it’s the Caramel Ribbon Crunch if you wanna try




wow your twist color is so special!! Loveeeee


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

elenachoe said:


> wow your twist color is so special!! Loveeeee


Thanks!! It’s still available online in N. America if you’re interested


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Guys, I think I’ve been living under a rock... how could I have missed this dreamy caramel concoction for 3 whole years?   It’s seriously the yummiest SB cold drink I’ve had. The bottom is a layer of pure caramel (which adds to its perfection)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4814597
> View attachment 4814594
> 
> Oops I should mention it’s the Caramel Ribbon Crunch if you wanna try



My fave is their caramel frappe, what’s the difference with this one?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> My fave is their caramel frappe, what’s the difference with this one?


Same base ice/caramel/coffee but with caramel swirled throughout +whip caramel drizzle/crunchy pieces


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Same base ice/caramel/coffee but with caramel swirled throughout +whip caramel drizzle/crunchy pieces



I will try it next I go to Starbucks


----------



## slayer

My nearest Starbucks is a day's drive away - I'm so jealous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Being tempted by SB merch again. Which do you like more? I kinda feel like I need both but that pink glitter one is _so me   + matches my Swiftly*_


----------



## Iamminda

Looking good V .  I like both tumblers.  I am a pink girl but I might like the first one a little bit more — how about get both?  . 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4816151
> 
> Being tempted by SB merch again. Which do you like more? I kinda feel like I need both but that pink glitter one is _so me   + matches my Swiftly*_
> View attachment 4816152
> View attachment 4816153


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Looking good V . I like both tumblers. I am a pink girl but I might like the first one a little bit more — how about get both? .


Thank you kindly IM  Agree that the mermaid one is gorgeous for its standout colours > lol another case of FOMO where I probably need to get both  Happy midweek, my sweet friend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Same base ice/caramel/coffee but with caramel swirled throughout +whip caramel drizzle/crunchy pieces


That's how I like my desserts, I mean drinks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4816151
> 
> Being tempted by SB merch again. Which do you like more? I kinda feel like I need both but that pink glitter one is _so me   + matches my Swiftly*_
> View attachment 4816152
> View attachment 4816153


I like both but I REALLY like the pink!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just drinking homemade SB coffee in a SB mug.   I thought the Nice Nano looked cute together with my coffee.


----------



## misstrine85

My 13 year old loved pochette enjoying a caramel/banana frapino with me after a draining week at work ❤️


----------



## Grande Latte

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday everyone  Here’s my speed-walking-in-the-rain action shot, then with a Venti Pineapple Matcha drink. I love coconut milk (+any foods with coconut) & enjoy these summer ones
> View attachment 4810461
> View attachment 4810502



Wow. You're one of those with this fancy wrist handbags. I love it! It's the cutest thing. What do you put inside?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. You're one of those with this fancy wrist handbags. I love it! It's the cutest thing. What do you put inside?


Thanks GL. It fits everything but CC’s for going light (cash, lipstick, emergency feminine product, gum, hair clips, keys). If I have a pocket then I use Apple Pay, if not I change into phone case w/ card holder. I love it, looks great as a bracelet or an arm band


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Just drinking homemade SB coffee in a SB mug.   I thought the Nice Nano looked cute together with my coffee.
> View attachment 4817622


Uff I got worried for a moment.  Glad to see Ms. Nano back in action!!


----------



## Grande Latte

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks GL. It fits everything but CC’s for going light (cash, lipstick, emergency feminine product, gum, hair clips, keys). If I have a pocket then I use Apple Pay, if not I change into phone case w/ card holder. I love it, looks great as a bracelet or an arm band
> View attachment 4818701
> View attachment 4818700



This is SO FUN!!! It's definitely a collector's item. 
Thank you for sharing!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Champagne & LV please


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I wanted another Caramel Ribbon Crunch today but we had to improvise with a loaded Caramel Frap. Still very yummy!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Champagne & LV please
> View attachment 4820193


My your GIANT flowers are gorgeous! Of course your sunnies and your backpack are adorable!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I wanted another Caramel Ribbon Crunch today but we had to improvise with a loaded Caramel Frap. Still very yummy!
> View attachment 4824058


Yummy!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My contribution is the strawberry frap to go.
It matches the bag!


----------



## missconvy

Small table so Clippa comes in handy. Strawberry açaí lemonade refresher is yum!


----------



## Iamminda

Yum to your drink and LV, my lovely ladies .



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I wanted another Caramel Ribbon Crunch today but we had to improvise with a loaded Caramel Frap. Still very yummy!
> View attachment 4824058






Sunshine mama said:


> My contribution is the strawberry frap to go.
> It matches the bag!
> View attachment 4824104


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Yum to your drink and LV, my lovely ladies .


Thank you IM!  It was soooo delish!
I hadn't had this drink probably for like 100 years, so it was especially good. 
Or maybe cuz it was made with half & half!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Iamminda @Sunshine mama @missconvy

Guys, you don’t know how happy it makes me to see our SB club popping today Things finally feel like they’re returning to normal for us, with SB activity picking up lol. TY for all your posts!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Iamminda @Sunshine mama @missconvy
> 
> Guys, you don’t know how happy it makes me to see our SB club popping today Things finally feel like they’re returning to normal for us, with SB activity picking up lol. TY for all your posts!!


I know right?
Increased Sb activity=getting into normalcy!


----------



## missconvy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @Iamminda @Sunshine mama @missconvy
> 
> Guys, you don’t know how happy it makes me to see our SB club popping today Things finally feel like they’re returning to normal for us, with SB activity picking up lol. TY for all your posts!!


I was really happy to learn they’re open later now. 9 instead of the 7 it was previously!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

OK Starbucks trend ~ we’re still a month out but I guess you want to nudge us into fall mood (earlier & earlier each year)  

First SB fan to share a PSL wins _a Magical __g__l__i__t__t__e__r__ P__umpkin!! _


----------



## LavenderIce

I don't mind that the PSL keeps coming earlier every year.  I hope this means the end of 2020 is near.  I never used to be a fan of anything pumpkin, but Pumpkin Cream Cold Brew has my   I'll try to break out my few LV pieces for some Starbucks action shots, after all, this thread is the thread that inspired me to acquire my first LV.


----------



## absolutpink

Not the best pic, but working at Starbucks while the cleaners were at my house:


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I picked up a yummy green tea Frappuccino for this hot Tuesday. PartyPS pic is from the other day but that’s what I used walking to SB


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> I'll try to break out my few LV pieces for some Starbucks action shots, after all, this thread is the thread that inspired me to acquire my first LV.


Please do!! We would love to see your new beauties in action      

+ Can’t wait to celebrate the end of this horrible pandemic too! Safe thoughts to all!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I picked up a yummy green tea Frappuccino for this hot Tuesday. PartyPS pic is from the other day but that’s what I used walking to SB
> View attachment 4828397
> View attachment 4828401


Gorgeous as always!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous as always!!!


Thank you, SM... You’re sweet as always!! A terrific Tuesday to you, hun


----------



## LavenderIce

Well, that was quick. Pumpkin cold brew and MPA


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Well, that was quick. Pumpkin cold brew and MPA
> View attachment 4828626


Yay! First PS of a super early season! Kudos on your cute pumpkin decor 

You win these _magical glitter pumpkins!!_ Congrats


----------



## paula3boys

absolutpink said:


> Not the best pic, but working at Starbucks while the cleaners were at my house:
> 
> View attachment 4828396


We aren't able to sit down in our Starbucks locations!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Leena.212 said:


> From drive through to home. My fav summer drink and this beautiful water bottle.
> 
> View attachment 4804723


Love everything about this pic! Do you enjoy your NNbb? I’m considering purchasing indigo but a bit nervous if the size is practical - or if it’s just worth the splurge because I work hard and it’s adorable?  (I have neonoe mono/noir mm and I love it as a bigger winter bag- when I’m not working) thoughts?


----------



## pale_septembre

paula3boys said:


> We aren't able to sit down in our Starbucks locations!



Same here. All the tables at all the locations say “seating area closed.” Same at the other two major cities in our state too.


----------



## Sarah03

Dragon Drink and PSM!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@paula3boys @pale_septembre

Just want to let you guys know: SB starts off cautiously this way, then when your region becomes safe, they will allow spaced out seating. Our city had no seating rule for over 1 month (mask on at all times) then allowed seating where you can take off your mask (seated) to enjoy your coffee, up to 4 ppl together indoors. Once you get up, you’re expected to wear your mask again (in walkway, cashier booth, washrooms *that open later too). Hope you get this soon!



Sarah03 said:


> Dragon Drink and PSM!
> 
> View attachment 4829079


Wow, that’s one fiery pink dragon lol. Looks super cute with your PSM!


----------



## Sarah03

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow, that’s one fiery pink dragon lol. Looks super cute with your PSM!


Thank you! I must confess I got started on this drink because of how pretty it looked in the ad. Thankfully it tastes good, too!


----------



## absolutpink

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @paula3boys @pale_septembre
> 
> Just want to let you guys know: SB starts off cautiously this way, then when your region becomes safe, they will allow spaced out seating. Our city had no seating rule for over 1 month (mask on at all times) then allowed seating where you can take off your mask (seated) to enjoy your coffee, up to 4 ppl together indoors. Once you get up, you’re expected to wear your mask again (in walkway, cashier booth, washrooms *that open later too). Hope you get this soon!



This is how our Starbucks locations are handling it as well. Only 50% capacity (some are less), mask when not eating/drinking and no more than 4 per table.


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay! First PS of a super early season! Kudos on your cute pumpkin decor
> 
> You win these _magical glitter pumpkins!!_ Congrats
> View attachment 4828644



Thanks for the glitter magical pumpkins!  If I had known they'd be so pretty, I would have taken and uploaded a better picture.  lol  If I'm bringing out the pumpkin decor now, I figured it would be better to go with neutral colours with a little glam.  The standard orange pumpkins would be a bit too much for me at this point.



paula3boys said:


> We aren't able to sit down in our Starbucks locations!





pale_septembre said:


> Same here. All the tables at all the locations say “seating area closed.” Same at the other two major cities in our state too.



The seating inside my local Starbucks is closed.  They were available earlier (with distancing) when we briefly re-opened but, now it is outdoors only.  However, there is still poor air quality here from the LNU complex fire last week.  I don't know how anyone can sit outside with the bad air and 90+ degree temperatures we're having.


----------



## Leena.212

LVFloridagirl said:


> Love everything about this pic! Do you enjoy your NNbb? I’m considering purchasing indigo but a bit nervous if the size is practical - or if it’s just worth the splurge because I work hard and it’s adorable?  (I have neonoe mono/noir mm and I love it as a bigger winter bag- when I’m not working) thoughts?


Thanks  i love it. BB size is just so adorable and looks great cross body. when hand held or on crook of arm it looks great too. despite the size, it still holds a lot, though certainly not as much as Neo Noe MM. due to the smaller opening smaller SLGs are more convinient to take out of bag.. eg the square pouch of my trio pouch though fits very well, its kind of cumbersome to bring it out due to its shape. the indigo color is gorgeous. all the best deciding.


----------



## Leena.212

LVFloridagirl said:


> Love everything about this pic! Do you enjoy your NNbb? I’m considering purchasing indigo but a bit nervous if the size is practical - or if it’s just worth the splurge because I work hard and it’s adorable?  (I have neonoe mono/noir mm and I love it as a bigger winter bag- when I’m not working) thoughts?



a member had posted in the Neo Noe club, what fits in the BB size. here is link..





						~The Beautiful Neo Noe Club~
					

I met someone this afternoon who has the Neo Noe in monogram canvas with the black drawstring and shoulder strap. She was kind enough to let me try it on and then told me how much she loves her bag. Since buying her Neo Noe, it’s the only bag she carries. The bag is about a month old; it’s...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Leena.212 said:


> a member had posted in the Neo Noe club, what fits in the BB size. here is link..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~The Beautiful Neo Noe Club~
> 
> 
> I met someone this afternoon who has the Neo Noe in monogram canvas with the black drawstring and shoulder strap. She was kind enough to let me try it on and then told me how much she loves her bag. Since buying her Neo Noe, it’s the only bag she carries. The bag is about a month old; it’s...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Thank you!


----------



## keokicat

The seating inside my local Starbucks is closed.  They were available earlier (with distancing) when we briefly re-opened but, now it is outdoors only.  However, there is still poor air quality here from the LNU complex fire last week.  I don't know how anyone can sit outside with the bad air and 90+ degree temperatures we're having.
[/QUOTE]

I’m in NV and the smoke has been pretty bad here too.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Leaving Starbucks with this cutie.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Sarah03 said:


> Dragon Drink and PSM!
> 
> View attachment 4829079


WOWEEEE!!! What a beautiful photo!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

keokicat said:


> The seating inside my local Starbucks is closed.  They were available earlier (with distancing) when we briefly re-opened but, now it is outdoors only.  However, there is still poor air quality here from the LNU complex fire last week.  I don't know how anyone can sit outside with the bad air and 90+ degree temperatures we're having.



I’m in NV and the smoke has been pretty bad here too.
[/QUOTE]
Hope the air clears up in our states soon!

Did anyone manage to find the new "Tarbucks" (Target + Starbucks) exclusive 16 oz dark bling tumbler?  I think it would look so good with the LV mono.  I also like the grande size much better than the venti size since it will fit in my cabinets and I don't drink ventis.  I thought the release would be next month, but yesterday I found out it came out the same day the PSL launched with some stores putting them out as early as last Saturday.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Did anyone manage to find the new "Tarbucks" (Target + Starbucks) exclusive 16 oz dark bling tumbler?  I think it would look so good with the LV mono.  I also like the grande size much better than the venti size since it will fit in my cabinets and I don't drink ventis.


Sounds cool in grande size. Do you have pics of it? Learning that “Tarbucks” name is awesome too  I’m still hoping Target makes a second (much better-planned) run into Canada 

Hope your States’ atmosphere clears up for you both ASAP! @keokicat


----------



## kimmiesue

LavenderIce said:


> I’m in NV and the smoke has been pretty bad here too.


Hope the air clears up in our states soon!

Did anyone manage to find the new "Tarbucks" (Target + Starbucks) exclusive 16 oz dark bling tumbler?  I think it would look so good with the LV mono.  I also like the grande size much better than the venti size since it will fit in my cabinets and I don't drink ventis.  I thought the release would be next month, but yesterday I found out it came out the same day the PSL launched with some stores putting them out as early as last Saturday.
[/QUOTE]
I got it on Tuesday but in venti. It’s really pretty & iridescent.


----------



## LavenderIce

kimmiesue said:


> Hope the air clears up in our states soon!
> 
> Did anyone manage to find the new "Tarbucks" (Target + Starbucks) exclusive 16 oz dark bling tumbler?  I think it would look so good with the LV mono.  I also like the grande size much better than the venti size since it will fit in my cabinets and I don't drink ventis.  I thought the release would be next month, but yesterday I found out it came out the same day the PSL launched with some stores putting them out as early as last Saturday.


I got it on Tuesday but in venti. It’s really pretty & iridescent.

View attachment 4831292


View attachment 4831293

[/QUOTE]
Thanks!  Thanks for sharing. My local Starbucks ran out of pumpkin cream. I’m having an iced oat milk honey latte right now.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday, LV friends. SB in the morning, Menchies at noon


----------



## Iamminda

What a yummy Saturday you are having V  — such a pretty and happy picture!   Your PM looks so dreamy and creamy (got dessert on my mind these days ).



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday, LV friends. SB in the morning, Menchies at noon
> View attachment 4832555


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday, LV friends. SB in the morning, Menchies at noon
> View attachment 4832555


The best way to start the day is with a beautiful bag and something yummy!  
You look gorgeous!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> What a yummy Saturday you are having V  — such a pretty and happy picture!   Your PM looks so dreamy and creamy (got dessert on my mind these days ).


Thanks so much IM 
I love your play on words lol... ‘dreamy & creamy’ is spot on! I haven’t used this PM much (even though it was my first PM love) so using it nonstop this week has been a blast for me 

Can’t wait to see your beautiful LV’s returning safely to SB, my sweet friend!



Sunshine mama said:


> The best way to start the day is with a beautiful bag and something yummy!
> You look gorgeous!


OMG ~ you’re the sweetest SM!! Always so kind & thoughtful. I’m the luckiest girl in this LV community to have friends like you


----------



## themeanreds

Couldn’t resist a yummy pumpkin cold brew in this August heat


----------



## paula3boys

kimmiesue said:


> Hope the air clears up in our states soon!
> 
> Did anyone manage to find the new "Tarbucks" (Target + Starbucks) exclusive 16 oz dark bling tumbler?  I think it would look so good with the LV mono.  I also like the grande size much better than the venti size since it will fit in my cabinets and I don't drink ventis.  I thought the release would be next month, but yesterday I found out it came out the same day the PSL launched with some stores putting them out as early as last Saturday.
> 
> I got it on Tuesday but in venti. It’s really pretty & iridescent.
> View attachment 4831292
> 
> View attachment 4831293



Ahhhh don't get me started on these tumblers. I can't ever find them in my city because people buy them all up to sell on eBay for $100 each. Freaking ridiculous.


----------



## Starbux32

paula3boys said:


> Ahhhh don't get me started on these tumblers. I can't ever find them in my city because people buy them all up to sell on eBay for $100 each. Freaking ridiculous.


 I overpaid for one a few days ago, I feel so silly but maybe I will feel better once I see it in person. It's really irritating that people do this, though.


----------



## Georgee girl

Funday - Sunday with my Alma bb


----------



## paula3boys

Starbux32 said:


> I overpaid for one a few days ago, I feel so silly but maybe I will feel better once I see it in person. It's really irritating that people do this, though.


Which one did you get?


----------



## Starbux32

paula3boys said:


> Which one did you get?


That pretty one in the previous post, the "Tarbucks." I haven't been going inside of stores, only drive through but I had no idea that color was out until I saw it on an Instagram post and had to have it, at well over double the price...


----------



## LavenderIce

paula3boys said:


> Ahhhh don't get me started on these tumblers. I can't ever find them in my city because people buy them all up to sell on eBay for $100 each. Freaking ridiculous.



Same. I've had better luck stalking HTF LV items.    



Starbux32 said:


> I overpaid for one a few days ago, I feel so silly but maybe I will feel better once I see it in person. It's really irritating that people do this, though.



I hope you feel better too.  I just wish you didn't have to resort to resellers.  They need to make them more widely available.



Starbux32 said:


> That pretty one in the previous post, the "Tarbucks." I haven't been going inside of stores, only drive through but I had no idea that color was out until I saw it on an Instagram post and had to have it, at well over double the price...



It was supposed to come out Sept. 22nd, which I penciled in my calendar, and then they released it early.  I hope I can manage to get a grande size bling tumbler one day.


----------



## Starbux32

LavenderIce said:


> Same. I've had better luck stalking HTF LV items.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you feel better too.  I just wish you didn't have to resort to resellers.  They need to make them more widely available.
> 
> 
> 
> It was supposed to come out Sept. 22nd, which I penciled in my calendar, and then they released it early.  I hope I can manage to get a grande size bling tumbler one day.


Thanks for the encouragement and the information. I just got it in thr mail and it's beautiful!!! I want to buy another one for backup so I hope they do make more. I was told today at a Target Starbucks location that people were fighting over them last week when it was released. That's just idiotic!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks for the encouragement and the information. I just got it in thr mail and it's beautiful!!! I want to buy another one for backup so I hope they do make more. I was told today at a Target Starbucks location that people were fighting over them last week when it was released. That's just idiotic!!!



Congrats on this beauty . I didn’t even know about this one until I saw it on this thread .  Is it black?  Just curious since SB had a black one last year.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> I was told today at a Target Starbucks location that people were fighting over them last week when it was released. That's just idiotic!!!


  CRaaY-zY! This reselling mania is too much!!

So happy that you love your new tumbler, hun. Can’t wait to see it SB posing with your gorgeous Trio! They must make a TDF (dark & sexy) pair


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> CRaaY-zY! This reselling mania is too much!!
> 
> So happy that you love your new tumbler, hun. Can’t wait to see it SB posing with your gorgeous Trio! They must make a TDF (dark & sexy) pair


Thanks and I totally agree, lol!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> CRaaY-zY! This reselling mania is too much!!
> 
> So happy that you love your new tumbler, hun. Can’t wait to see it SB posing with your gorgeous Trio! They must make a TDF (dark & sexy) pair


Here it is, ladies!


----------



## ditzydi

Not at Starbucks.  Haven't been to Starbucks since before the pandemic but I did make an LV coffee using the stencil I made on my 3D printer.  I need to work on my dusting skills.     Hope y'all don't mind me sharing.


----------



## LavenderIce

Starbux32 said:


> Here it is, ladies!
> View attachment 4834573





ditzydi said:


> Congrats!  I hope to one day have one of these tumblers.    The Halloween release doesn't seem to have any bling tumblers.  Just cold cups with glow in the dark lids.
> 
> Not at Starbucks.  Haven't been to Starbucks since before the pandemic but I did make an LV coffee using the stencil I made on my 3D printer.  I need to work on my dusting skills.    Hope y'all don't mind me sharing.
> 
> View attachment 4834912



Thanks for sharing!  I'd never go back to Starbucks if I made coffee like that.


----------



## ditzydi

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I'd never go back to Starbucks if I made coffee like that.




Thanks!  Definitely makes the coffee feel more luxurious.  And I don’t have to change out of my robe to even go through the drive-thru.


----------



## Starbux32




----------



## Starbux32

New lvoe's!


----------



## Starbux32

LavenderIce said:


> Thanks for sharing!  I'd never go back to Starbucks if I made coffee like that.


Thanks! Their coffee is way too strong so I mostly do the teas and frappuccino's, particularly the green tea.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Here it is, ladies!
> View attachment 4834573


Wow it's gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

2 pictures to tell a story.
I came back home from running and I found a SB blueberry muffin top! My DD saved it for me.
She knows that the top is all I eat!


----------



## luvspurses

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 pictures to tell a story.
> I came back home from running and I found a SB blueberry muffin top! My DD saved it for me.
> She knows that the top is all I eat!
> View attachment 4835251
> View attachment 4835252


omg that was a seinfeld episode. anyone but me remember that one? top of the muffin.....to you! : )


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Wow it's gorgeous!


Thanks SM, you're my inspiration! Your photos are a work art!


----------



## Iamminda

So sweet of your DD to save you your favorite part 



Sunshine mama said:


> 2 pictures to tell a story.
> I came back home from running and I found a SB blueberry muffin top! My DD saved it for me.
> She knows that the top is all I eat!
> View attachment 4835251
> View attachment 4835252



Yes, I remember that episode  — thought it was a genius idea since I love the top part the best.  I used to buy choc chip muffin tops from Panera


luvspurses said:


> omg that was a seinfeld episode. anyone but me remember that one? top of the muffin.....to you! : )


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvspurses said:


> omg that was a seinfeld episode. anyone but me remember that one? top of the muffin.....to you! : )


Yes I remember. I felt relief after that episode!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So sweet of your DD to save you your favorite part
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I remember that episode  — thought it was a genius idea since I love the top part the best.  I used to buy choc chip muffin tops from Panera


Yes she is the sweet one.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> Thanks SM, you're my inspiration! Your photos are a work art!


Thank you sweet Starbux!


----------



## ditzydi

luvspurses said:


> omg that was a seinfeld episode. anyone but me remember that one? top of the muffin.....to you! : )



Yes!  And the pudding skins. The tops are the best.


----------



## ditzydi

Made my own Starbucks pumpkin spice latte mixing their creamer and cinnamon.  It may still feel like the surface of the sun outside but it’s fall in my house.


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 pictures to tell a story.
> I came back home from running and I found a SB blueberry muffin top! My DD saved it for me.
> She knows that the top is all I eat!
> View attachment 4835251
> View attachment 4835252


I love the color of that card case.  So pretty!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_Hello beauties!_ Dark & sexy you are lol. I’m so happy you shared your gorgeous pieces with us, our special SB Starbux  Cheers!!


Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4835129





Starbux32 said:


> New lvoe's!
> View attachment 4835136


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My SB basics this morning. 2014 MP & yummy Pike place coffee. Hope everyone continues to stay safe this September


----------



## MaseratiMomma

I haven’t been to Starbucks since before COVID. It’s probably best for my diet and wallet.....


But I do enjoy filling these glasses up everyday to make sure I get enough water! The orange one has vitamin B in it


----------



## MaseratiMomma

ditzydi said:


> Not at Starbucks.  Haven't been to Starbucks since before the pandemic but I did make an LV coffee using the stencil I made on my 3D printer.  I need to work on my dusting skills.     Hope y'all don't mind me sharing.
> 
> View attachment 4834912



Nice!!


----------



## luvspurses

ditzydi said:


> Yes!  And the pudding skins. The tops are the best.


omg george's pudding skins!! wasn't the muffin one part of the kramer reality tour?? all of those episodes were genius!


----------



## luvspurses

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My SB basics this morning. 2014 MP & yummy Pike place coffee. Hope everyone continues to stay safe this September
> View attachment 4836033


reminds me i have not used my trunks mp in forever. looks great with the chain!


----------



## ditzydi

luvspurses said:


> omg george's pudding skins!! wasn't the muffin one part of the kramer reality tour?? all of those episodes were genius!


I can't remember.  It has been way too long since I've watched Seinfeld. I miss good scripted television.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My SB basics this morning. 2014 MP & yummy Pike place coffee. Hope everyone continues to stay safe this September
> View attachment 4836033



Yum! I love Pike Place — I brew decaf PP at home


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yum! I love Pike Place — I brew decaf PP at home


That’s great to hear IM  I find it’s the perfect medium brew since Blonde roast is too light/diluted & Bold roast is too bitter for me lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> 2 pictures to tell a story.
> I came back home from running and I found a SB blueberry muffin top! My DD saved it for me.
> She knows that the top is all I eat!
> View attachment 4835251
> View attachment 4835252


Whoa! How’d I miss this delish post? Both your sunny LV cutie & muffin are delicious   

Your daughter is so sweet to reward her mommy’s hard workout with this yummy treat


----------



## ditzydi

MaseratiMomma said:


> Nice!!


Thanks!  I don't think I will ever be able to drink non stenciled coffees again.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Whoa! How’d I miss this delish post? Both your sunny LV cutie & muffin are delicious
> 
> Your daughter is so sweet to reward her mommy’s hard workout with this yummy treat


Yes! Calories out--->more calories in!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Yum! I love Pike Place — I brew decaf PP at home


I also drink Whole Foods 365 organic decaf.
It's REALLY good! SB is slightly better, but I like the fact that it's organic. 
I wish SB would make organic decaf!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> I love the color of that card case.  So pretty!


Thank you so much!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Yes! Calories out--->more calories in!


This, my friends, is the secret to happiness! Life’s too short to deprive ourselves


----------



## paula3boys

Starbux32 said:


> Here it is, ladies!
> View attachment 4834573


So jealous. I can't find this tumbler in any store in my county. So tired of the resellers buying them all up and selling for 2-5 times retail price on eBay.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Breakfast...


----------



## ditzydi

Reverse mono is perfect for fall.


----------



## Iamminda

ditzydi said:


> Reverse mono is perfect for fall.
> 
> View attachment 4839232


Such a beautiful and happy picture — love the blingy pumpkins and gems .


----------



## Starbux32

paula3boys said:


> So jealous. I can't find this tumbler in any store in my county. So tired of the resellers buying them all up and selling for 2-5 times retail price on eBay.


Yes, that's how I got mine, I could have had two of them for the price I paid.


----------



## paula3boys

Starbux32 said:


> Yes, that's how I got mine, I could have had two of them for the price I paid.


I don't begrudge those who are willing to pay the prices. I think sellers should stop being greedy as it ruins it for those of us who just want to buy one or collect them to use.


----------



## ditzydi

Iamminda said:


> Such a beautiful and happy picture — love the blingy pumpkins and gems .


Thank you!


----------



## MsAmber

ditzydi said:


> Reverse mono is perfect for fall.
> 
> View attachment 4839232



Oooooh! Is this your picture? Such a beautiful shot  May I have your permission to use it as my desktop background?


----------



## ditzydi

MsAmber said:


> Oooooh! Is this your picture? Such a beautiful shot  May I have your permission to use it as my desktop background?


Omg you’re so sweet.  I would be honored to share my photo for you to use as your background.


----------



## Starbux32

paula3boys said:


> I don't begrudge those who are willing to pay the prices. I think sellers should stop being greedy as it ruins it for those of us who just want to buy one or collect them to use.


Exactly, I agree! I wish I didn't want it so bad that I caved in but the lowest I could find it was $53, tax included. The other prices were downright ridiculous! I didn't leave any feedback after the seller asked me to because I knew the price gouging left a bad taste in my mouth and was what I would predominantly lambaste and complain about.


----------



## LavenderIce

paula3boys said:


> I don't begrudge those who are willing to pay the prices. I think sellers should stop being greedy as it ruins it for those of us who just want to buy one or collect them to use.





Starbux32 said:


> Exactly, I agree! I wish I didn't want it so bad that I caved in but the lowest I could find it was $53, tax included. The other prices were downright ridiculous! I didn't leave any feedback after the seller asked me to because I knew the price gouging left a bad taste in my mouth and was what I would predominantly lambaste and complain about.



I wish Starbucks would produce more, or at least limit the number of tumblers one can purchase. Some places have resorted to I think 2 per customer and other locations don't put them out. You have to ask for it.


----------



## Starbux32

LavenderIce said:


> I wish Starbucks would produce more, or at least limit the number of tumblers one can purchase. Some places have resorted to I think 2 per customer and other locations don't put them out. You have to ask for it.


+1


----------



## paula3boys

LavenderIce said:


> I wish Starbucks would produce more, or at least limit the number of tumblers one can purchase. Some places have resorted to I think 2 per customer and other locations don't put them out. You have to ask for it.


I agree, but that doesn't stop someone from bringing friend/family members to purchase extras for them to sell. I have seen this done at the outlets where some retailers have limits.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy bubble tea Sunday & Labour day Monday  


I highly recommend this classic brown sugar bbt - the sea salt caramel foam topping is amazing!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy bubble tea Sunday & Labour day Monday
> View attachment 4840531
> 
> I highly recommend this classic brown sugar bbt - the sea salt caramel foam topping is amazing!



So gorgeous and so yummy  — bag and drink that is .  I love brown sugar bbt but have not had it with a salted caramel foam before — sounds heavenly .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks IM & happy Labour Day to you! I didn’t know they had variations either until I ordered online. A “classic brown sugar” looks like this on their website, which I’ve always enjoyed with tapioca balls
	

		
			
		

		
	



But online ordering site has this surprise with sea salt foam (brown sugar not caramel lol) -  base choices of fresh milk or oat milk:
	

		
			
		

		
	



Yumm just posting this makes me want another one


----------



## SakuraSakura

Cheers to another school year!


----------



## chinchin_lim

I dun drink coffee but I love the Starbucks merchandise.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

chinchin_lim said:


> I dun drink coffee but I love the Starbucks merchandise.
> 
> View attachment 4844632


 What a dreamy collection. Congrats hun. I see many Japan/Asia/cherry blossom exclusives here - they’re all gorgeous, especially those scenic globe/drink toppers! Very happy for you

 Btw we’re Escale Speedy twins, hope those sweet pastels are brightening your life!


----------



## chinchin_lim

Deleted.


----------



## chinchin_lim

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a dreamy collection. Congrats hun. I see many Japan/Asia/cherry blossom exclusives here - they’re all gorgeous, especially those scenic globe/drink toppers! Very happy for you
> 
> Btw we’re Escale Speedy twins, hope those sweet pastels are brightening your life!


Thank u! Luv escale collection! I wish I had gotten some slg too...


----------



## ditzydi

chinchin_lim said:


> I dun drink coffee but I love the Starbucks merchandise.
> 
> View attachment 4844632


Your bag and Starbucks collection is amazing.  I have now been sucked down the Ebay rabbit hole looking at all the pretty Starbucks mugs while my kiddo and his friend pod school this morning.  This board is such a bad influence.


----------



## dropsofjupiter

chinchin_lim said:


> I dun drink coffee but I love the Starbucks merchandise.
> 
> View attachment 4844632


Not going to lie, I had to pick up my jaw from the floor from staring in awe at this picture! Can I ask if you bought these Starbucks items in your country or online?


----------



## chinchin_lim

n3w2luxury said:


> Not going to lie, I had to pick up my jaw from the floor from staring in awe at this picture! Can I ask if you bought these Starbucks items in your country or online?



Some in my country, some from my travelling, some from others who had travelled and lately, I use a “buyer” who has network within Asia. The Korea pink mini luggage was from the buyer.


----------



## Lucia.elena

A few weeks old but here is my speedy 25 and iced guava white tea


----------



## LeslieE

I’m a sucker for seasonal drinks! Grabbed a pumpkin spice frappe with my Alma bb today.


----------



## imetazoa

SakuraSakura said:


> Cheers to another school year!
> 
> View attachment 4843076


Can an I phone plus fit in this? So beautiful


----------



## Sunshine mama

Choco frap for DD.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Choco frap for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848160



Yum — I don’t think I have ever tried a choco frap!  What a sweet Mom you are to make SB runs for your DD .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Yum — I don’t think I have ever tried a choco frap!  What a sweet Mom you are to make SB runs for your DD .


Awww, thank you. 
I think it's called something cookie something frap! Sorry I don't even know what I ordered cuz I just picked from a picture menu LOL.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Choco frap for DD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4848160


LVoe everything in this action pic    Happy Mmmmm-yummy Monday, SM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> LVoe everything in this action pic    Happy Mmmmm-yummy Monday, SM!


Thank you MB!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

SB latte and goodies always look great with some LV pink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Making a quick stop for hubby's latte.
I was using my SB tumbler with my home brewed decaf with almond half and half. I wish SB  had almond half and half.


----------



## SakuraSakura

Yummy drink, yummy accessories!


----------



## bfly

This morning when I picked up my very first Christmas animation.


----------



## Sunshine mama

An afternoon treat!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

5 stars for both your gorgeous pics, ladies!! I always get excited by all the eye candy in this thread lol ❤️ Congrats on your latest LV beauties


bfly said:


> This morning when I picked up my very first Christmas animation.
> 
> View attachment 4859954





Sunshine mama said:


> An afternoon treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860291


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> An afternoon treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860291


Beautiful!  Your petite sac plats make me want to get one too! I see you have the monogram and the epi. Both are so beautiful!  Do you reach for one over the other?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful!  Your petite sac plats make me want to get one too! I see you have the monogram and the epi. Both are so beautiful!  Do you reach for one over the other?


Thank you.   I have been using the epi more often due to its understated design and the pink color.
I still love the monogram as well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> 5 stars for both your gorgeous pics, ladies!! I always get excited by all the eye candy in this thread lol ❤ Congrats on your latest LV beauties


Thank you sweet MyBelongs!


----------



## LavenderIce

Nitro cold brew and card holder


----------



## ditzydi

Second cup of coffee on maybe three hours of sleep.  Flowers were from our podding friend’s mom.  We won’t see him again until November bc his grandma is in town and she has not been social distancing to our two families standards so she thought it was best that she keep him home.  Then they’ll quarantine for two weeks once grandma leaves.   The house is quieter and already miss hearing the kids laughing.  It made things feel normal-ish.


----------



## ByTheFireplace

ditzydi said:


> Second cup of coffee on maybe three hours of sleep.  Flowers were from our podding friend’s mom.  We won’t see him again until November bc his grandma is in town and she has not been social distancing to our two families standards so she thought it was best that she keep him home.  Then they’ll quarantine for two weeks once grandma leaves.   The house is quieter and already miss hearing the kids laughing.  It made things feel normal-ish.
> 
> View attachment 4861701



Are my eyes deceiving me or is that a monogram cappucino?!


----------



## Iamminda

LavenderIce said:


> Nitro cold brew and card holder
> View attachment 4861629


I adore this beautiful wallet.


----------



## Kdiamond55

ditzydi said:


> Second cup of coffee on maybe three hours of sleep.  Flowers were from our podding friend’s mom.  We won’t see him again until November bc his grandma is in town and she has not been social distancing to our two families standards so she thought it was best that she keep him home.  Then they’ll quarantine for two weeks once grandma leaves.   The house is quieter and already miss hearing the kids laughing.  It made things feel normal-ish.
> 
> View attachment 4861701


OMG LOVE IT!


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> An afternoon treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860291


That pink epi is perfection!


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> 5 stars for both your gorgeous pics, ladies!! I always get excited by all the eye candy in this thread lol ❤ Congrats on your latest LV beauties



Thank you MyBelongs to Louis. I always admire your collection as well. You seems such a nice person. I’m glad I can share my happiness in this forum with you all.


----------



## RT1

Sunshine mama said:


> An afternoon treat!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4860291


SM, you ROCK!!!
I absolutely LOVE your style!


----------



## ditzydi

ByTheFireplace said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or is that a monogram cappucino?!



You are correct.  I have a 3D printer and I made a stencil that I use to make my fancy coffees at home. I also made a Chanel stencil.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> You are correct.  I have a 3D printer and I made a stencil that I use to make my fancy coffees at home. I also made a Chanel stencil.
> 
> View attachment 4862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862110


Ummmm.
I NEEED everything you have RIGHT NOW!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

RT1 said:


> SM, you ROCK!!!
> I absolutely LOVE your style!


Hehehehe!
Thank you sweet RT1!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> That pink epi is perfection!


Gosh! Thank you. I think so too!


----------



## mdcx

ditzydi said:


> You are correct.  I have a 3D printer and I made a stencil that I use to make my fancy coffees at home. I also made a Chanel stencil.
> 
> View attachment 4862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862110


This is fabulous!


----------



## ditzydi

mdcx said:


> This is fabulous!


Thank you!  It's fun to make the stencils and makes waking up to virtually assist the 5th grader a tad easier when I have my fancy home made coffees.


----------



## toujours*chic

ditzydi said:


> You are correct.  I have a 3D printer and I made a stencil that I use to make my fancy coffees at home. I also made a Chanel stencil.
> 
> View attachment 4862108
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862109
> 
> 
> View attachment 4862110


OMG you are my tech hero! This is such a wonderful idea- genius!


----------



## ditzydi

toujours*chic said:


> OMG you are my tech hero! This is such a wonderful idea- genius!


You're too kind.  A neighbor gave me the 3d printer because it needed a part replaced, which she handed off with the machine.  She didn't have time to install it and had bought a newer, better printer.  The printer sat in my living room for months.  Out of boredom one day, I went online to find some projects and found these stencils.  And after watching some Youtube videos and I was able to get it back up and running.


----------



## ditzydi

Shuffling stuff around in my slg’s while drinking my coffee and browsing Fashionphile this morning.  Decided to put my meds and my kiddo’s meds in the cles.   I would also put a single Wet Wipe packers in it if I could find any.  I need to figure out how to create my own CAD files so I can make other stencils.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday SB friends  I got Coco today with my experimental multi-pochette


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday SB friends  I got Coco today with my experimental multi-pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874765


Hurray for your yummy drink . Hurray for your DIY multi pochette — such a fun look


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Hurray for your yummy drink . Hurray for your DIY multi pochette — such a fun look


Thanks so much IM ♥️ It was a nice throwback to have Coco’s last night and fun to play with my SLG’s. Hope you get to enjoy some bbt soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday SB friends  I got Coco today with my experimental multi-pochette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4874765


I'm loving your experiment!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Yummy strawberry frap.


----------



## ditzydi

Using my OLD Alice and Olivia tumbler.  It used to have a tutu but I forgot it when I left my old office three years ago.  Knowing them it’s still there bc they never clean out drawers.    

I also bit and ordered the Tourdream Multipochette strap.  I do not have a coin purse but did what luxeenlvoe on Instagram did and clipped a Bath and Body Works hand sanitizer holder on to it.  Now I need to find a cute one.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Yummy strawberry frap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4877978



Pretty pink and yellow combo


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Pretty pink and yellow combo


Thank you.  I guess I'm drawn to that combo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Using my OLD Alice and Olivia tumbler.  It used to have a tutu but I forgot it when I left my old office three years ago.  Knowing them it’s still there bc they never clean out drawers.
> 
> I also bit and ordered the Tourdream Multipochette strap.  I do not have a coin purse but did what luxeenlvoe on Instagram did and clipped a Bath and Body Works hand sanitizer holder on to it.  Now I need to find a cute one.
> 
> View attachment 4878107


Oh it's so cute! And I love that sanitizer idea! Oh now I think I NEED that strap. 
For hygiene reasons of course!


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh it's so cute! And I love that sanitizer idea! Oh now I think I NEED that strap.
> For hygiene reasons of course!


Absolutely for hygiene reasons. I wore it this way for my son’s haircut and it was nice to be able to pull the sanitizer out of the little holder and not have to touch the mini.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm loving your experiment!


Thanks so much, hun ❤️ 
I have to say your many strawberry Frap pics are making me crave one (with a side of LV pls) lol  Happy Thursday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much, hun ❤
> I have to say your many strawberry Frap pics are making me crave one (with a side of LV pls) lol  Happy Thursday!


Hahaha! I like the way you think. A side of LV sounds really good!


----------



## lilone

Getting a Starbucks with one of favorite bags and my favorite drink!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

lilone said:


> Getting a Starbucks with one of favorite bags and my favorite drink!
> View attachment 4885157


Is this the MM size? Both drink & bag look absolutely delish! Thanks for sharing


----------



## lilone

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Is this the MM size? Both drink & bag look absolutely delish! Thanks for sharing


Yes...it is the perfect size!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

lilone said:


> Yes...it is the perfect size!


Cool!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lilone said:


> Getting a Starbucks with one of favorite bags and my favorite drink!
> View attachment 4885157


I love this picture so much, especially the way the light shadows on your beautiful bag!


----------



## lilone

Sunshine mama said:


> I love this picture so much, especially the way the light shadows on your beautiful bag!


Thank you...taken on my iPhone!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just a couple of absolute necessities!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a couple of absolute necessities!
> View attachment 4886043


Yummy! I seriously live off your eye candy lol. Thanks SM


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yummy! I seriously live off your eye candy lol. Thanks SM


I'm glad I can be of service to such a sweet and beautiful gal!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Just a couple of absolute necessities!
> View attachment 4886043



Luscious offerings here .  Like V said, we really appreciate you and your gorgeous eye candy (and sometimes, real sweets and candy)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Luscious offerings here .  Like V said, we really appreciate you and your gorgeous eye candy (and sometimes, real sweets and candy)


Thank you IM! I appreciate your kindness and your cute postings too!


----------



## Venessa84

I don’t drink coffee so I never get to post in this thread but I do love my sweets


----------



## ditzydi

There was no line at my coffee shop this morning.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> There was no line at my coffee shop this morning.
> 
> View attachment 4886586


I want to go there!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Venessa84 said:


> I don’t drink coffee so I never get to post in this thread but I do love my sweets
> 
> View attachment 4886419


Yummy × 6!


----------



## LavenderIce

Christmas and Halloween ‍♀️ with my ZCP and black guava iced tea.  I left the plastic on the zipper pull ‍♀️


----------



## sera3m45

Mocha latte run with my mini pochette


----------



## sera3m45

Pumpkin cream cold brew from Starbucks is sooooooo good.  Wish it wasn't seasonal only


----------



## LavenderIce

Before the studded cups became all the rage, I remember trying to find the mermaid cups. Homemade version of the medicine ball with my mini PA DE.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My contribution of the day.
A latte and an almond croissant.  
Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My contribution of the day.
> A latte and an almond croissant.
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893352


That’s a _latte_ eye candy in one pic lol  Looks delish! Happy weekend & Happy November, dear SM!


----------



## Vevy

Clémence and I enjoying a peppermint mocha by the lake ☕


----------



## sera3m45

Got my pumpkin cream cold brew and free holiday cup


----------



## Iamminda

Vevy said:


> Clémence and I enjoying a peppermint mocha by the lake ☕



I didn’t know peppermint mocha is already available so early this year  — thanks for letting us know


----------



## Vevy

Iamminda said:


> I didn’t know peppermint mocha is already available so early this year  — thanks for letting us know



Yes!  Starbucks actually has it all year round, but I start ordering it in the fall season ☕☺️


----------



## Vevy

Venessa84 said:


> I don’t drink coffee so I never get to post in this thread but I do love my sweets
> 
> View attachment 4886419



What a gorgeous color, perfect for fall! ❤


----------



## Vevy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy hot Tuesday I went basic today with an unsweetened iced coffee +almond milk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4774037


 So colorful and cute! ❤


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> That’s a _latte_ eye candy in one pic lol  Looks delish! Happy weekend & Happy November, dear SM!


Thank you sweet MBL!!!


----------



## ditzydi

Made a new LV coffee stencil so I figured my coffee was worth posting with my PA.


----------



## ditzydi

Iamminda said:


> I didn’t know peppermint mocha is already available so early this year  — thanks for letting us know


Peppermint Mocha is a year round thing.  They used to have a twist version where the chocolate shavings and whip cream  were peppermint too.  They never brought it back.  My guess is they couldn’t get the supplies again.


----------



## LavenderIce

ditzydi said:


> Made a new LV coffee stencil so I figured my coffee was worth posting with my PA.



Your coffee, no matter what stencil it is, is always worth posting!


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> My contribution of the day.
> A latte and an almond croissant.
> Have a great weekend everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893352


Oh mylanta!  I love the bag.  What is it?


----------



## ditzydi

LavenderIce said:


> Your coffee, no matter what stencil it is, is always worth posting!


Awwww...thank you!


----------



## idlehen

This is the only time of the year I ever buy Starbucks, so here's my Multi PA with their Caramel Brulee Latte. Unfortunately they were out of the free holiday cups


----------



## Iamminda

ditzydi said:


> Peppermint Mocha is a year round thing.  They used to have a twist version where the chocolate shavings and whip cream  were peppermint too.  They never brought it back.  My guess is they couldn’t get the supplies again.



Thanks, I didn’t know that (guess I never paid attention to the menu before, here in the US).  I haven’t been to SB since the pandemic.  I honestly like it more than pumpkin spice (sorry my SB friends ).


----------



## ditzydi

Iamminda said:


> Thanks, I didn’t know that (guess I never paid attention to the menu before, here in the US).  I haven’t been to SB since the pandemic.  I honestly like it more than pumpkin spice (sorry my SB friends ).



Same here.  I used to go to Starbucks more when I worked but haven’t been since the beginning of the pandemic either which is why I began making my own fancy coffees.


----------



## toujours*chic

Has anyone seen the holiday collection yet? Always look forward to the festive photos of LV and xmas here!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A little something and a new beautiful pink tumbler.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy kickoff to the holidays!






toujours*chic said:


> Has anyone seen the holiday collection yet? Always look forward to the festive photos of LV and xmas here!


Thanks for reminding us of the latest Holiday release, TC! I missed Red Cup day and am happy to discover this year's selection now. Starbucks went all out with glitters, sequins and colourful designs - I'm very impressed. It's 5x better than last year. Only one missing from my city is the white sequin one. Happy hunting everyone


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Yay, we're twins @Sunshine mama  Congratulations!

I just returned from SB with this same cutie - and the last one too !! I was surprised to see that it’s iridescent glitter with a gorgeous rose gold sheen. Such an unexpected bonus


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_“It’s beginning to look a lot like PINKmas... with lots of new pink gear...” lol_


Another good unboxing day ❤ Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## toujours*chic

My little contribution- the tumbler on the left is metal with rose-colored poinsettias. Very festive!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _“It’s beginning to look a lot like PINKmas... with lots of new pink gear...” lol_
> View attachment 4902645
> 
> Another good unboxing day ❤ Thanks for letting me share!



Look at all that pretty pinkness .  Pinkmas may be my favorite holiday!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _“It’s beginning to look a lot like PINKmas... with lots of new pink gear...” lol_
> View attachment 4902645
> 
> Another good unboxing day ❤ Thanks for letting me share!


Congrats to you too! And yay we're pink twins!
Your Pink goodies are really pretty btw!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> _“It’s beginning to look a lot like PINKmas... with lots of new pink gear...” lol_
> View attachment 4902645
> 
> Another good unboxing day ❤ Thanks for letting me share!


Your description of the beautiful pink makes me want another one! Hahahahah!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Look at all that pretty pinkness .  Pinkmas may be my favorite holiday!


 Haha I’m so happy you like it, my sweet friend. I have to send Thanksgiving cheers to you and our southern neighbours this month! ❤ Hope your holiday kick off will include some SB classics soon - yummm


Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats to you too! And yay we're pink twins!
> Your Pink goodies are really pretty btw!


TY sweet SM!! I literally came home, opened TPF and saw your post lol. It was amazing instantly! Makes mine so much fun to have now, knowing that you’re enjoying yours somewhere as well ❤ Cheers to more pink releases


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I’ve been looking for a perfectly ‘mini’ size pink tumbler to carry inside my bags, especially my Escale Speedy 30. Something to sit nicely in the bag organizer and not protrude or distort my bag in any way. SB’s new holiday collection has answered this for me and made this pink dream come true. Also fits in Speedy 25. The size and colour of this tumbler are just perfect and I couldn’t be happier!

Here are comparison pics with my latest Too Faced reveal (satin bomber jacket)❤ ❤
	

		
			
		

		
	






It matches the organizer perfectly too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’ve been looking for a perfectly ‘mini’ size pink tumbler to carry inside my bags, especially my Escale Speedy 30. Something to sit nicely in the bag organizer and not protrude or distort my bag in any way. SB’s new holiday collection has answered this for me and made this pink dream come true. Also fits in Speedy 25. The size and colour of this tumbler are just perfect and I couldn’t be happier!
> 
> Here are comparison pics with my latest Too Faced reveal (satin bomber jacket)❤ ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903357
> View attachment 4903358
> View attachment 4903359
> View attachment 4903360
> 
> It matches the organizer perfectly too!


Beautiful !!!
You captured the color of the tumbler perfectly!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful !!!
> You captured the color of the tumbler perfectly!


Thanks, my sunny twin!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’ve been looking for a perfectly ‘mini’ size pink tumbler to carry inside my bags, especially my Escale Speedy 30. Something to sit nicely in the bag organizer and not protrude or distort my bag in any way. SB’s new holiday collection has answered this for me and made this pink dream come true. Also fits in Speedy 25. The size and colour of this tumbler are just perfect and I couldn’t be happier!
> 
> Here are comparison pics with my latest Too Faced reveal (satin bomber jacket)❤ ❤
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4903357
> View attachment 4903358
> View attachment 4903359
> View attachment 4903360
> 
> It matches the organizer perfectly too!


Pretty pinkness overload  — everything is so pretty!!   Love your new jacket — I hope we get to see you in it sometime.  Thanks for sharing and enjoy V .


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks, my sunny twin!!


You're welcome PPP(passionate pink person).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you!! You can call me _PPP_ from now on     

@Iamminda - yes, I’ll be a {willing} walking ad for both LV and Too Faced brands. Hope I can share some OOTDs with you soon! Thanks for all your pink appreciation, sweet IM
@Sunshine mama - girl, you’re a genius for thinking of this lol. Absolutely hilarious! I love it, sweet SM


----------



## faded264

This is my emilie and my oil slick studded


----------



## viewwing

ditzydi said:


> Oh mylanta!  I love the bag.  What is it?


She will never tell you what bag she has when it’s not an LV. I wonder why. I’ve asked her before n she doesnt answer.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Oh mylanta!  I love the bag.  What is it?


Thank you!!!
Sorry!
I thought I answered. 
It's a Sophie Hulme nano(sometimes called micro) Albion crossbody.


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> She will never tell you what bag she has when it’s not an LV. I wonder why. I’ve asked her before n she doesnt answer.


Sorry!!! I answer sometimes and sometimes I forget!!!
Sophie Hulme nano(micro) Albion crossbody.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Same here.  I used to go to Starbucks more when I worked but haven’t been since the beginning of the pandemic either which is why I began making my own fancy coffees.


Your coffee always looks beautiful and YUMMY!


----------



## Iamminda

faded264 said:


> This is my emilie and my oil slick studded
> 
> View attachment 4904102



This oil slick color may be the best color yet — so pretty.


----------



## Iamminda

Finally, I made a special stop to a SB (inside a supermarket) for the first time since the pandemic to get a decaf peppermint mocha — yum .  I also saw the pretty pink tumbler — so tempted to get it since this is my favorite shade of pink and I like how it doesn’t have those semi-pointy studs so it’s easier to grip compared to the other ones I got last year.


----------



## Leo the Lion

Starbuck's is keeping me going in 2020!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Finally, I made a special stop to a SB (inside a supermarket) for the first time since the pandemic to get a decaf peppermint mocha — yum .  I also saw the pretty pink tumbler — so tempted to get it since this is my favorite shade of pink and I like how it doesn’t have those semi-pointy studs so it’s easier to grip compared to the other ones I got last year.
> 
> View attachment 4906456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906457


Yummy! So excited to see you returning for a Peppermint Mocha, IM  You definitely deserve it after such a long wait! Your beautiful new bag deserved that yummy treat too. I love how you dress her up btw. Can’t wait to see your drinkware choice!

Lol I agree about the pointy prism ones we have - reminds me of that saying “beauty knows no pain”. I just got used to the feeling of mine b/c it’s so blingy and fun to look at 



Leo the Lion said:


> Starbuck's is keeping me going in 2020!


Nice shots! I love seeing beautiful LV bags enjoying delicious SB drinks ❤ Thanks for sharing your daily motivators with us, LL


----------



## leibinbing

Iamminda said:


> Finally, I made a special stop to a SB (inside a supermarket) for the first time since the pandemic to get a decaf peppermint mocha — yum .  I also saw the pretty pink tumbler — so tempted to get it since this is my favorite shade of pink and I like how it doesn’t have those semi-pointy studs so it’s easier to grip compared to the other ones I got last year.
> 
> View attachment 4906456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906457


so cute


----------



## amajoh

Iamminda said:


> Finally, I made a special stop to a SB (inside a supermarket) for the first time since the pandemic to get a decaf peppermint mocha — yum .  I also saw the pretty pink tumbler — so tempted to get it since this is my favorite shade of pink and I like how it doesn’t have those semi-pointy studs so it’s easier to grip compared to the other ones I got last year.
> 
> View attachment 4906456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906457


Omg that pink tumbler! I guess I’ll be on the lookout for that this week.


----------



## Iamminda

leibinbing said:


> so cute



Thanks .



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yummy! So excited to see you returning for a Peppermint Mocha, IM  You definitely deserve it after such a long wait! Your beautiful new bag deserved that yummy treat too. I love how you dress her up btw. Can’t wait to see your drinkware choice!
> 
> Lol I agree about the pointy prism ones we have - reminds me of that saying “beauty knows no pain”. I just got used to the feeling of mine b/c it’s so blingy and fun to look at



Thank you V .  I hope to see the oil slick one (posted on the previous page) before making a decision.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Finally, I made a special stop to a SB (inside a supermarket) for the first time since the pandemic to get a decaf peppermint mocha — yum .  I also saw the pretty pink tumbler — so tempted to get it since this is my favorite shade of pink and I like how it doesn’t have those semi-pointy studs so it’s easier to grip compared to the other ones I got last year.
> 
> View attachment 4906456
> 
> 
> View attachment 4906457


I was tempted too!!!
Loving that you are using your beautiful "good" bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leo the Lion said:


> Starbuck's is keeping me going in 2020!


Love seeing you on TPF!!


----------



## amajoh

Mini pochette and the pretty pink tumbler


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I was tempted too!!!
> Loving that you are using your beautiful "good" bags!



Thanks SSSSSM .  These days, I use my “good” (non-nylon bag ) for an hour or two tops each time.  



amajoh said:


> Mini pochette and the pretty pink tumbler



So excited for you about this pretty pink tumbler


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

amajoh said:


> Mini pochette and the pretty pink tumbler


Nice! Congrats on your blingy cold cup


----------



## Leo the Lion

Sunshine mama said:


> Love seeing you on TPF!!


Thank you sweetheart!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Not directly in Starbucks, but with Starbucks on the way to work


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Not directly in Starbucks, but with Starbucks on the way to work
> View attachment 4913295


Oh I LOVE everything in this picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A quick run to Starbucks on Thanksgiving morning. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!


----------



## Vevy

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick run to Starbucks on Thanksgiving morning. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914899


Thank you! Happy Thanksgiving to you and Alma! ☺️❤


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick run to Starbucks on Thanksgiving morning. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914899



I  this one — one of the 3 prettiest Alma BBs ever made IMO. Happy Thanksgiving SSSSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I  this one — one of the 3 prettiest Alma BBs ever made IMO. Happy Thanksgiving SSSSSM


Thank you! It's one of my faves. 
Hope you are having a wonderful day!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick run to Starbucks on Thanksgiving morning. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914899


Happy Thanksgiving SM!! I hope you’re beautiful Alma enjoyed her SB visit. Lol that monogram hand sanitizer holder is genius. LVoe it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Thanksgiving SM!! I hope you’re beautiful Alma enjoyed her SB visit. Lol that monogram hand sanitizer holder is genius. LVoe it!


Thank you! 
And another thank you for somehow connecting me to genius!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh I LOVE everything in this picture!


Thank you so much dear!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick run to Starbucks on Thanksgiving morning. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914899


What a beautiful Alma!  Fabulous color combo


----------



## Loriad

I'm not a coffee drinker but I love the pink drink!


----------



## ditzydi

My coffee and PA helping me decorate forChristmas.


----------



## ggirl

Target/SB run!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> My coffee and PA helping me decorate forChristmas.


So beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a beautiful Alma!  Fabulous color combo


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Vevy said:


> Thank you! Happy Thanksgiving to you and Alma! ☺❤


Thank you so much!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

It was festive at my local  SB. Too bad indoor dining is closed due to level Purple.


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> It was festive at my local  SB. Too bad indoor dining is closed due to level Purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923527


What a gorgeous Christmas shot SM! And that coin card holder is a star!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> It was festive at my local  SB. Too bad indoor dining is closed due to level Purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923527


❤️ Fa la lala la la lala la ❤️ 
Merry Monday to you, SM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Bumbles said:


> What a gorgeous Christmas shot SM! And that coin card holder is a star!





MyBelongs to Louis said:


> ❤ Fa la lala la la lala la ❤
> Merry Monday to you, SM!


Thank you so much ladies!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using my cute pink SB tumbler with my pink kettles.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Using my cute pink SB tumbler with my pink kettles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4925930



Such pretty colors SSSM


----------



## rugchomp

Sunshine mama said:


> It was festive at my local  SB. Too bad indoor dining is closed due to level Purple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4923527



that's cute, I also love the color. by the way, the color for the year 2021 is yellow and grey


----------



## Sunshine mama

rugchomp said:


> that's cute, I also love the color. by the way, the color for the year 2021 is yellow and grey


Thank you! I wish the colors were pink and yellow!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Such pretty colors SSSM


Thank you.  Pink and yellow are my fave sunshine colors!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Friday all  
I got a very basic strawberry refresher today. My store is in the process of phasing out straws so I’ll my cold cups from now. Lucky I have so many lol


----------



## Iamminda

Pretty, pretty . You are making me want something from SB.  Hope you have a great weekend 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday all
> I got a very basic strawberry refresher today. My store is in the process of phasing out straws so I’ll my cold cups from now. Lucky I have so many lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927395


----------



## Loriad

There is no indoor seating right now, so we need to grab and go!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Pretty, pretty . You are making me want something from SB.  Hope you have a great weekend


Thank you, sweet IM! Happy holiday weekend to you as well ❤


Loriad said:


> There is no indoor seating right now, so we need to grab and go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927543


LVoely! You’re really tempting me to add this print for a second DZP lol. Merry Christmas, L


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, sweet IM! Happy holiday weekend to you as well ❤
> 
> LVoely! You’re really tempting me to add this print for a second DZP lol. Merry Christmas, L


I think you should get it!!! It's very different from the one you have and just very different in general! Merry Christmas to you and yours!


----------



## toujours*chic

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday all
> I got a very basic strawberry refresher today. My store is in the process of phasing out straws so I’ll my cold cups from now. Lucky I have so many lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927395


adorable!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loriad said:


> I think you should get it!!!


Love this! Enabling at it’s best Another reason why I love TPF so much lol  TY for the Christmas wishes too, hun!


toujours*chic said:


> adorable!


Thanks, TC  Hope you have a safe & fab holiday weekend!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Friday all
> I got a very basic strawberry refresher today. My store is in the process of phasing out straws so I’ll my cold cups from now. Lucky I have so many lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927395


Yum!!!
And such a cute picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> There is no indoor seating right now, so we need to grab and go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4927543


Looks yummy!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Yum!!!
> And such a cute picture!


TY sweet SM, hope your holiday Saturday is safe and fantastic


----------



## Myssfit17

Monceau and Starbucks Christmas toffee nut Frappuccino. 

It's summertime here down under & first Starbuck's since lockdown.


----------



## Grande Latte

Myssfit17 said:


> Monceau and Starbucks Christmas toffee nut Frappuccino.
> 
> It's summertime here down under & first Starbuck's since lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929438


Wow. I've never seen a Monceau in person. This is similar to the Pochette Metis but on steroids. Really enjoy this pic.


----------



## Starbux32

"Sorority" Starbucks cup, lol, with Triangle Softy, one of my most favorite LV bags!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Forgot the image,  lol!


----------



## Iamminda

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4933524
> 
> Forgot the image,  lol!



What a beauty . I have said to you that this is the most perfect and beautiful LV canvas hobo ever made — I really love it, especially with the reverse charm on it .  It’s so good to see your post SB 32 — it’s been too long.  Hope you are well — Happy Holidays .


----------



## toujours*chic

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4933524
> 
> Forgot the image,  lol!


I have this tumbler too- it is like so totally "preppy" and reminds me of that college experience. You must wear your Izod shirt, khaki's, topsiders and the matching headband to complete the look! Love the LV BTW!


----------



## Starbux32

toujours*chic said:


> I have this tumbler too- it is like so totally "preppy" and reminds me of that college experience. You must wear your Izod shirt, khaki's, topsiders and the matching headband to complete the look! Love the LV BTW!


Thanks so much!


----------



## Starbux32

Iamminda said:


> What a beauty . I have said to you that this is the most perfect and beautiful LV canvas hobo ever made — I really love it, especially with the reverse charm on it .  It’s so good to see your post SB 32 — it’s been too long.  Hope you are well — Happy Holidays .


Thanks, dear, sweet friend! Yes, it's been a while, have a lot going on but I was missing you guys and all of the glorious eye candy, etc.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4933524
> 
> Forgot the image,  lol!


Merry Christmas, SB! Great to see you and your beautiful Triangle this weekend ❤ I totally love how you layered the reverse charm and strap on your bag - it’s fabulous!!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Christmas, SB! Great to see you and your beautiful Triangle this weekend ❤ I totally love how you layered the reverse charm and strap on your bag - it’s fabulous!!


Thanks, dear friend!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4933524
> 
> Forgot the image,  lol!


So festive and pretty!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Myssfit17 said:


> Monceau and Starbucks Christmas toffee nut Frappuccino.
> 
> It's summertime here down under & first Starbuck's since lockdown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4929438


Simply awesome!!!
I need me some Monceau right now!
Do you find the Monceau stiff at all when you are  opening the bag?


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> So festive and pretty!!!


Thank you, beautiful SM!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My three favourite things together: LV, coffee & chocolates ❤️ I highly recommend candy cane Hershey’s kisses if you haven’t tried them yet!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My three favourite things together: LV, coffee & chocolates ❤ I highly recommend candy cane Hershey’s kisses if you haven’t tried them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934839


I wish I had all of these right now!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I wish I had all of these right now!!!


Thanks so much, hun ❤️ That’s exactly how I feel when I see your cutie-patootie mini bags!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My three favourite things together: LV, coffee & chocolates ❤ I highly recommend candy cane Hershey’s kisses if you haven’t tried them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934839



How pretty (and creative ) to use this year’s holiday bag as a backdrop!!  I have not tried the candy cane kisses before but might have to now. Happy MultiColor-Monogram Monday to you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> How pretty (and creative ) to use this year’s holiday bag as a backdrop!!  I have not tried the candy cane kisses before but might have to now. Happy MultiColor-Monogram Monday to you


❤ Your alliteration is so witty, sweet IM, thank you! I hope you get to try candy cane kisses this Christmas - they’re delicious, highly addictive yet totally worth it lol. Wish you have a Terrifically Twinkling-Twist Tuesday!


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My three favourite things together: LV, coffee & chocolates ❤ I highly recommend candy cane Hershey’s kisses if you haven’t tried them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934839


This is such a great color combination! And those kisses are the best! I usually put them in my candy dish at the office, prior to working remote! Hopefully in 2021!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Loriad said:


> This is such a great color combination! And those kisses are the best! I usually put them in my candy dish at the office, prior to working remote! Hopefully in 2021!


TY Loriad! I couldn’t let the colourful design go to waste, without getting one multicolour pic  
Fingers crossed for a better 2021... I hope things are more positive and productive for you in the New Year! I’m glad you love minty kisses and I’m amazed that you have the willpower to place them close by. Honestly, if I had a candy dish within arm’s reach, it would be devoured in 10 minutes flat  Cheers to Christmas week!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wish you have a Terrifically Twinkling-Twist Tuesday!



You out-did me  with your amazing alliteration—thanks sweet V


----------



## Venessa84

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My three favourite things together: LV, coffee & chocolates ❤ I highly recommend candy cane Hershey’s kisses if you haven’t tried them yet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4934839



OMG! Love the candy cane Hershey kisses! Beautiful pic!!


----------



## Grande Latte

I watch this thread for stress release. I forgot to share my most recent photo. Starbucks with my 3 favorite SLGs. Happy holidays folks!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Venessa84 said:


> OMG! Love the candy cane Hershey kisses! Beautiful pic!!


Thanks V! Merry Christmas week, my Twist/Horizon friend ❤️   


Grande Latte said:


> I watch this thread for stress release. I forgot to share my most recent photo. Starbucks with my 3 favorite SLGs. Happy holidays folks!!!
> View attachment 4935461


Stunning monogram and SB stack, GL! Your cerise cles is the perfect compliment to SB’s festive design ❤️ Cheers to a Merry Christmas!


----------



## Georgee girl

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4933524
> 
> Forgot the image,  lol!


Nice bag...what is it called?


----------



## Starbux32

Georgee girl said:


> Nice bag...what is it called?


Thank you! It's the Triangle Softy. It's a runway piece from 2017, I think.


----------



## Sunshine mama

SB at home.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> I watch this thread for stress release. I forgot to share my most recent photo. Starbucks with my 3 favorite SLGs. Happy holidays folks!!!
> View attachment 4935461


OMG! Love your cherries!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> SB at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936545



What a pretty and inviting picture . Gosh, I just love all your pictures .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What a pretty and inviting picture . Gosh, I just love all your pictures .


Thank you!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> SB at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4936545


Beautiful! Your rose tumbler looks great with SB’s holiday cup and your cute bag-on-bag look


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful! Your rose tumbler looks great with SB’s holiday cup and your cute bag-on-bag look


Thank you.  Hope you have a great Holiday!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Dear SB LVoers 



	

		
			
		

		
	
Happy holidays and Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Dear SB LVoers
> 
> View attachment 4937227
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy holidays and Merry Christmas Eve!



Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and all our SB friends — wishing you all a happy and healthy 2021 full of LVs and SBs


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and all our SB friends — wishing you all a happy and healthy 2021 full of LVs and SBs


  
On behalf of our wonderful members: We all appreciate your kindness, positive energy and endless LVoe and support, for our serious SB and Vuitton addictions! Thank you, sweet IM. Wishing you all the best for 2021!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Merry Christmas, SB friends. I got the best surprise today ❤️ Hope your celebrations were safe and wonderful as well!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Christmas, SB friends. I got the best surprise today ❤ Hope your celebrations were safe and wonderful as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938101
> View attachment 4938102


I WANT everything in this picture!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to you and all our SB friends — wishing you all a happy and healthy 2021 full of LVs and SBs


Thank you sweet IM! I hope your Christmas was a jolly one!!!


----------



## missconvy

Fave local coffee shop en route to the in law’s


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I WANT everything in this picture!!!!


Haha you’re the best. Always make me smile, SM  Thank you, my sunny friend!



missconvy said:


> Fave local coffee shop en route to the in law’s


This take out coffee is the cutest! It’s so teeny tiny - I love it (and your gorgeous NF too). Happy holidays, MC


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Christmas, SB friends. I got the best surprise today ❤ Hope your celebrations were safe and wonderful as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938101
> View attachment 4938102



What SM said — I want everything in this beautiful picture .  Gosh, you have the prettiest tree and decorations (not surprising since you have impeccable taste and aesthetics).  I don’t think I have even seen half of these decorations before at the stores — you must have a special connection to Santa’s store. And that SB cup is probably the prettiest one this season.  Hope you are having a wonderful holiday celebration sweet V


----------



## anabg

I haven't set foot inside a Starbucks in 9 months. Nice to see others keep this thread going.


----------



## Islandbreeze

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry Christmas, SB friends. I got the best surprise today ❤️ Hope your celebrations were safe and wonderful as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4938101
> View attachment 4938102


That is simply the most cheerful and beautiful tree I’ve seen. I love it, especially this year!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> What SM said — I want everything in this beautiful picture . Gosh, you have the prettiest tree and decorations (not surprising since you have impeccable taste and aesthetics). I don’t think I have even seen half of these decorations before at the stores — you must have a special connection to Santa’s store. And that SB cup is probably the prettiest one this season. Hope you are having a wonderful holiday celebration sweet V


You’re the sweetest IM, thank you very much!! I’d say you have exquisite taste and we’re lucky to have your beautiful presence here. Haha I wish I had a secret gateway to Santa’s production centre and store - it would save me lots of paint time for my basic ornaments. TY for the SB thumbs up. Honestly, I thought I’d gotten a bottle of champagne in the skinny gift bag but this cold cup was a much better surprise! It’s so blingy and beautiful!

I hope you’re having a safe and wonderful holiday celebration too, my lovely friend. Here’s to a Happier 2021 ❤ 


Islandbreeze said:


> That is simply the most cheerful and beautiful tree I’ve seen. I love it, especially this year!


Thank you so much, Island breeze ❤ I love saying your name BTW, it transports me beachside instantly. I can almost feel the sunlight and hear the ocean waves lol. I’m so happy that my Candyland tree uplifts you! Cheers to the end of 2020 and a healthy New Year! ❤


----------



## 4purse

Oooooh I always loved those cherries with their cute smiling faces ❤️


----------



## Sunshine mama

anabg said:


> I haven't set foot inside a Starbucks in 9 months. Nice to see others keep this thread going.


I went to this  one SB the other day to pick up my online order,  and the store entrance was closed with no warning! They changed it to drive through pickup only overnight!


----------



## anabg

Sunshine mama said:


> I went to this  one SB the other day to pick up my online order,  and the store entrance was closed with no warning! They changed it to drive through pickup only overnight!



I have been sticking to Uber eats when I want SB.  But it doesn’t make for very interesting posts on this thread.   Hopefully sometime in 2021, I can get some of my routines back. The little things I enjoyed..


----------



## merekat703

AJ and Neverfull MM


----------



## Dkay6

Reverse Metis- my favorite go to for errands


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy mono Monday all. No SB for me today, just bubble tea w/ jelly and bobas


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday all. No SB for me today, just bubble tea w/ jelly and bobas
> View attachment 4940027
> View attachment 4940028



Yum — bubble tea and LV make a nice Monogram Monday treat . I am so _not _a tea person until I discovered these bubble tea drinks (we drink way too much bubble teas these days , need to cut down next year).


----------



## Dkay6

Last Mono Monday of 2020!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yum — bubble tea and LV make a nice Monogram Monday treat . I am so _not _a tea person until I discovered these bubble tea drinks (we drink way too much bubble teas these days , need to cut down next year).


Lol you’re right but they’re just sooo addicting! I’m glad I never invested in a bbt tumbler or it would never end for me. I hope we can both wean off them next year  Thanks for your mono LVoe and a happy end of December to you, IM!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy mono Monday all. No SB for me today, just bubble tea w/ jelly and bobas
> View attachment 4940027
> View attachment 4940028


Looks so delish MyBelongs! 
And that backpack....is....so....


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Looks so delish MyBelongs!
> And that backpack....is....so....


Aww thanks so much, my sunny friend ❤️ 
Happy holiday Tuesday to you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just enjoying some cheesecake and coffee at home.


----------



## Buyavowel

Does the Starbucks at Target count? My daughter and I went clothes shopping with her gift cards.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Just enjoying some cheesecake and coffee at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4941591


Yummy! I’m happy to see your pink tumbler in action with your beautiful SP and deliciously baked treats    Cheers to more pink bliss in 2021!


Buyavowel said:


> Does the Starbucks at Target count? My daughter and I went clothes shopping with her gift cards.


Ooh Target  your LV looks very happy to be there ❤ SB and Target teaming up was one of the best retail ideas, ever! TFS and Happy New Year!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Buyavowel said:


> Does the Starbucks at Target count? My daughter and I went clothes shopping with her gift cards.


SB at target!!!!
It's a brilliant combo IMO, especially shopping with your daughter and HER gift card!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yummy! I’m happy to see your pink tumbler in action with your beautiful SP and deliciously baked treats    Cheers to more pink bliss in 2021!
> Ooh Target  your LV looks very happy to be there ❤ SB and Target teaming up was one of the best retail ideas, ever! TFS and Happy New Year!


Thank you! Since I pretty much don't go anywhere these days,  I tend to use the SB tumbler mostly at home and I love it since it keeps the drink hot for a long time.  And it's pretty.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Since I pretty much don't go anywhere these days, I tend to use the SB tumbler mostly at home and I love it since it keeps the drink hot for a long time. And it's pretty.


Agree! Hoping more Asia-exclusive-looking designs show up in N. America next year! I really thought the pink colours this holiday season looked similar to pinks in SB’s Sakura line, now if they came with that full collection it would be amazing for us 
Glad we’re twinning with this tumbler and a Happy New Year, dear SM! ❤


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy 2021, SB lovers! May this new year be safer worldwide, more positive and prosperous so we can return to our dearly missed SB routines


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 4943414
> 
> Happy 2021, SB lovers! May this new year be safer worldwide, more positive and prosperous so we can return to our dearly missed SB routines



Happy and Healthy New Year V and all our SB friends .  Btw, is this your picture from last night’s celebration  ?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy and Healthy New Year V and all our SB friends . Btw, is this your picture from last night’s celebration ?


Thanks so much, dear M! Haha I wish I had enjoyed a warm night like seen in this pic  ❤ Happy New Year Weekend to you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Random SB thought: I realized yesterday that I’ve been spelling LV Capucines like Cappuccino for years > ‘Cappuccines’ 

 “You know you’re a coffee addict when...”


----------



## sfgiantsgirl

Waiting on an oil change


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Candyland treats today ❤️ SB for tomorrow!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My Candyland treats today ❤ SB for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945118



So much pretty eye candy and real candy V .  Hope you are having a great weekend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So much pretty eye candy and real candy V .  Hope you are having a great weekend


Thanks, sweet M!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My Candyland treats today ❤ SB for tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4945118


Love LOVE love this bag and the strap!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My brown cutie today with my old brown tumbler.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My brown cutie today with my old brown tumbler.
> View attachment 4945719



So pretty — this picture makes me want to get a DE bb and this same World (?) bandeau.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> My brown cutie today with my old brown tumbler.
> View attachment 4945719


She‘s gorgeous!    And looks very dressy and pretty with this bandeau on! I agree with @Iamminda - looking on your pic, I want to immediately add these both beauties to my wishlist for 2021!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — this picture makes me want to get a DE bb and this same World (?) bandeau.


Do it!
Do it!
Do it!
Oh and thank you!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> She‘s gorgeous!    And looks very dressy and pretty with this bandeau on! I agree with @Iamminda - looking on your pic, I want to immediately add these both beauties to my wishlist for 2021!


Thank you! I actually never thought of using it together until today. 
Or maybe I have but forgot about it.  In any case,  it definitely feels like the first time!


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

My morning coffee and water together with my OnTheGo MM 

And of course the coffee is Donnas favorite from Suits lol
"Triple whip, double fat, extra shot mocha latte with caramel"


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LuxBoy_AJ said:


> My morning coffee and water together with my OnTheGo MM
> 
> And of course the coffee is Donnas favorite from Suits lol
> "Triple whip, double fat, extra shot mocha latte with caramel"


How fun! I need to try that drink - sounds delish! Your bag looks absolutely gorgeous here. Congrats


----------



## Grande Latte

Here's another one. My favorite LV SLGs. I usually use three of them at the same time.

PS: I just have to show off the mini Starbucks canvas tote I got to hold 2 drinks. It's sturdy and makes everything spill-free. It's the cutest thing and I highly recommend it!

1. 6 key holder.
2. Key pouch.
3. Zippy coin purse.
4. Clemence.
5. Round coin purse.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Here's another one. My favorite LV SLGs. I usually use three of them at the same time.
> 
> PS: I just have to show off the mini Starbucks canvas tote I got to hold 2 drinks. It's sturdy and makes everything spill-free. It's the cutest thing and I highly recommend it!
> 
> 1. 6 key holder.
> 2. Key pouch.
> 3. Zippy coin purse.
> 4. Clemence.
> 5. Round coin purse.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951718


Cute!!!
I have a bag like that too. I need to find mine!


----------



## Iamminda

Do you mean you can actually put 2 SB drinks with the lids on — and they don’t spill inside this tote?   That’s amazing!  And they sell these at many/some SBs?  Thanks for sharing this.  



Grande Latte said:


> Here's another one. My favorite LV SLGs. I usually use three of them at the same time.
> 
> PS: I just have to show off the mini Starbucks canvas tote I got to hold 2 drinks. It's sturdy and makes everything spill-free. It's the cutest thing and I highly recommend it!
> 
> 1. 6 key holder.
> 2. Key pouch.
> 3. Zippy coin purse.
> 4. Clemence.
> 5. Round coin purse.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951718


----------



## Grande Latte

Iamminda said:


> Do you mean you can actually put 2 SB drinks with the lids on — and they don’t spill inside this tote?   That’s amazing!  And they sell these at many/some SBs?  Thanks for sharing this.



Yes. 
I didn't get coffee today, but let me show you some pics.
The recycled cup container fits snuggly inside this mini tote. The canvas on the tote is thick so there's not much room for the drinks to move around or spill. 
This is a "one-purpose" kind of bag, which I just adore.


----------



## Iamminda

Grande Latte said:


> Yes.
> I didn't get coffee today, but let me show you some pics.
> The recycled cup container fits snuggly inside this mini tote. The canvas on the tote is thick so there's not much room for the drinks to move around or spill.
> This is a "one-purpose" kind of bag, which I just adore.
> View attachment 4952797
> View attachment 4952798



Thank you for these pics — looks like the perfect SB tote.


----------



## M_Butterfly

Grande Latte said:


> Here's another one. My favorite LV SLGs. I usually use three of them at the same time.
> 
> PS: I just have to show off the mini Starbucks canvas tote I got to hold 2 drinks. It's sturdy and makes everything spill-free. It's the cutest thing and I highly recommend it!
> 
> 1. 6 key holder.
> 2. Key pouch.
> 3. Zippy coin purse.
> 4. Clemence.
> 5. Round coin purse.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4951718


I want that Starbucks shopper/bag


----------



## italianlolita

I must have this tote in my life! I am constantly trying to struggle holding a drink tray, my purse, and groceries at the same time.






Grande Latte said:


> Yes.
> I didn't get coffee today, but let me show you some pics.
> The recycled cup container fits snuggly inside this mini tote. The canvas on the tote is thick so there's not much room for the drinks to move around or spill.
> This is a "one-purpose" kind of bag, which I just adore.
> View attachment 4952797
> View attachment 4952798


----------



## idonothave1

Homemade Starbucks on the way to the mall!


----------



## Grande Latte

italianlolita said:


> I must have this tote in my life! I am constantly trying to struggle holding a drink tray, my purse, and groceries at the same time.



Here's another photo I took today of my drinks inside. Venti Mocha, and Grande Latte.   
You can easily fit two ventis in there, no problem! On the side pocket, I usually store my phone. And on top of the drinks, some Starbucks napkins. Cheers! 

You might have to ask around. These totes are mercurial. Sometimes they are around and sometimes they are not being sold. I bought mine right after the new year (the only one hanging at my local store). From then on, I have not seen this item anymore....


----------



## SakuraSakura

Grande Java Chip Frappe with skim milk and miss mini pochette


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

We’re SB fans here but I thought this post was fun: imagine LV luxury takeout for burger fans (Truffle fries and Kobe burgers, of course) 


IG graphic_moodday


----------



## kimmiesue

My two lucky finds


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

kimmiesue said:


> My two lucky finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956366


This combo is so fun! Your bag is super cool, congrats ❤
________________________________

Happy midweek, SB friends!


----------



## kimmiesue

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This combo is so fun! Your bag is super cool, congrats ❤
> ________________________________
> 
> Happy midweek, SB friends!
> 
> View attachment 4956532
> 
> Thank you! And thank you for this perfectly pastel photo!


----------



## mdcx

kimmiesue said:


> My two lucky finds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4956366


Omg, your purse is adorable - what is the name of this piece please? Loving that cup also.


----------



## kimmiesue

mdcx said:


> Omg, your purse is adorable - what is the name of this piece please? Loving that cup also.


Thank you so much! It’s the Studio Messenger N50036.  I was told it’s part of the men’s spring/summer campaign & more should be available later this month or next.


----------



## Sarah03

PM and Pink Drink!


----------



## Buyavowel

Starbucks and Target are an hour away from where we live , so when we go into the city we multitask.


----------



## SakuraSakura

SakuraSakura said:


> Grande Java Chip Frappe with skim milk and miss mini pochette



More of that today... I really need to lay off the frappes!


----------



## Grande Latte

SakuraSakura said:


> More of that today... I really need to lay off the frappes!



I love Frappuccinos but with the cold weather, my stomach can't tolerate cold drinks. Can't wait for warmer weather.


----------



## Starbux32

I can finally load an image! I've been carry this bag since January 15th so I will probably switch out today! Happy MKL Day!!!!


----------



## Starbux32

Don't know why the image posted 3 times. Maybe it's trying to makeup for the times it wouldn't post, lol!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4961641
> 
> I can finally load an image! I've been carry this bag since January 15th so I will probably switch out today! Happy MKL Day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961641
> View attachment 4961641


 So beautiful, SB  That charm is just gorgeous styled with your stunning. Happy mono Monday!
________________________________
Hope no one minds this non-Starbucks pic, it was enjoyed after my morning coffee  Wishing you a great week ahead!


----------



## Starbux32

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So beautiful, SB  That charm is everything too. Love how you styled your Alma with it. Happy mono Monday!


Thank you, dear friend, you're awesome!


----------



## pale_septembre

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4961641
> 
> I can finally load an image! I've been carry this bag since January 15th so I will probably switch out today! Happy MKL Day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961641
> View attachment 4961641



super cute and so fun looking  love it.


----------



## Starbux32

pale_septembre said:


> super cute and so fun looking  love it.


Thanks!


----------



## missconvy

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So beautiful, SB  That charm is just gorgeous styled with your stunning. Happy mono Monday!
> ________________________________
> Hope no one minds this non-Starbucks pic, it was enjoyed after my morning coffee  Wishing you a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961877


Interesting! Where’s the ‘s on the package?


----------



## Iamminda

So happy to see this little beauty of yours — and even better to see it three times . I love the look of this metallic reverse embossing (bummed I couldn’t get either of the two new ones due to being late to the game ).



Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4961641
> 
> I can finally load an image! I've been carry this bag since January 15th so I will probably switch out today! Happy MKL Day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961641
> View attachment 4961641


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So beautiful, SB  That charm is just gorgeous styled with your stunning. Happy mono Monday!
> ________________________________
> Hope no one minds this non-Starbucks pic, it was enjoyed after my morning coffee  Wishing you a great week ahead!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961877



Pretty and yummy picture — we enjoying seeing treats on this thread (be it SB or not).  You have a great week too V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

missconvy said:


> Interesting! Where’s the ‘s on the package?


Guess they changed the packaging? Interesting, I found out Reese’s peanut butter candy was invented in 1928. One of the best things in my life lol. And now we have LV’s reverse monogram to match 




Iamminda said:


> Pretty and yummy picture — we enjoying seeing treats on this thread (be it SB or not).  You have a great week too V


Thanks, sweet Minda. Happy to have great foodie LV friends, like yourself, here! Happy Monday


----------



## ditzydi

Not Starbucks since I won’t consume anything somebody else has prepared but I got a new cup from Target and decided to decorate my coffee today because it’s been a while.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> We’re SB fans here but I thought this post was fun: imagine LV luxury takeout for burger fans (Truffle fries and Kobe burgers, of course)
> View attachment 4954812
> 
> IG graphic_moodday


I'm in!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Starbux32 said:


> View attachment 4961641
> 
> I can finally load an image! I've been carry this bag since January 15th so I will probably switch out today! Happy MKL Day!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4961641
> View attachment 4961641


Om GOODNESS!!! You literally made me crazy this morning with this gorgeous bag!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This combo is so fun! Your bag is super cool, congrats ❤
> ________________________________
> 
> Happy midweek, SB friends!
> 
> View attachment 4956532


I was drooling when I saw this picture!


----------



## MCF

ditzydi said:


> Not Starbucks since I won’t consume anything somebody else has prepared but I got a new cup from Target and decided to decorate my coffee today because it’s been a while.


Cute mug! On a side note, are you not consuming anything somebody else makes because of Covid or another reason? I hope I'm not prying.


----------



## LavenderIce

ditzydi said:


> Not Starbucks since I won’t consume anything somebody else has prepared but I got a new cup from Target and decided to decorate my coffee today because it’s been a while.



If I could make coffee like that I wouldn't go elsewhere either. I like your tumbler. I contemplated getting that one but I have too many mugs and tumblers in my kitchen cabinet.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Not Starbucks since I won’t consume anything somebody else has prepared but I got a new cup from Target and decided to decorate my coffee today because it’s been a while.


After seeing your awesome photo,  I am convinced I need a cup of coffee!!!


----------



## ditzydi

LavenderIce said:


> If I could make coffee like that I wouldn't go elsewhere either. I like your tumbler. I contemplated getting that one but I have too many mugs and tumblers in my kitchen cabinet.



Same.  I have a nice PB set of coffee cups but all kitschy ones are taking over my mug cabinet.  Whoops.


----------



## ditzydi

MCF said:


> Cute mug! On a side note, are you not consuming anything somebody else makes because of Covid or another reason? I hope I'm not prying.



Definitely bc of covid.  I see people messing with their masks all the time and the idea of a food service worker messing with their mask and then making my foods/drinks freaks me the hell out.  We’re paranoid bc my son went to the hospital for almost a week a few years ago due to rhabdo as a complication the flu. We are pretty certain he had it to a lesser extent when he had strep multiple times before that.  We can’t imagine what complications covid could cause on his body in addition to covid.   So we’re not taking any chances.  If we order food, we make sure it’s something we can put in the oven and nuke.   Yes we’ve already been told we’re crazy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Definitely bc of covid.  I see people messing with their masks all the time and the idea of a food service worker messing with their mask and then making my foods/drinks freaks me the hell out.  We’re paranoid bc my son went to the hospital for almost a week a few years ago due to rhabdo as a complication the flu. We are pretty certain he had it to a lesser extent when he had strep multiple times before that.  We can’t imagine what complications covid could cause on his body in addition to covid.   So we’re not taking any chances.  If we order food, we make sure it’s something we can put in the oven and nuke.   Yes we’ve already been told we’re crazy.


Nobody should tell you that you're crazy! That is very rude and narcissistic of them. 
I would do the same in your situation!
Just my opinion though!


----------



## bfly

ditzydi said:


> Definitely bc of covid.  I see people messing with their masks all the time and the idea of a food service worker messing with their mask and then making my foods/drinks freaks me the hell out.  We’re paranoid bc my son went to the hospital for almost a week a few years ago due to rhabdo as a complication the flu. We are pretty certain he had it to a lesser extent when he had strep multiple times before that.  We can’t imagine what complications covid could cause on his body in addition to covid.   So we’re not taking any chances.  If we order food, we make sure it’s something we can put in the oven and nuke.   Yes we’ve already been told we’re crazy.



Health and safety first. Don’t listen to others.


----------



## ditzydi

Today’s cup and stencil.


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Today’s cup and stencil.


So beautiful!


----------



## Starbux32

Sunshine mama said:


> Om GOODNESS!!! You literally made me crazy this morning with this gorgeous bag!!!


Thanks beautiful!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Azure MP and Venti Vanilla frap today  So yummy with caramel drizzle and crunchy caramel pieces.
Happy Sunday, SB friends!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My Azure MP and Venti Vanilla frap today  So yummy with caramel drizzle and crunchy caramel pieces.
> Happy Sunday, SB friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982866


Yummy and pretty .  I don’t think I have tried this frap before — the yummy toppings sound wonderful


----------



## ditzydi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My Azure MP and Venti Vanilla frap today  So yummy with caramel drizzle and crunchy caramel pieces.
> Happy Sunday, SB friends!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4982866



Yum!  That sounds divine.


----------



## ditzydi

My cles and non LV epi card holder sitting with me at my island doing my real estate classes.


----------



## Sibelle

All those yummy drinks...somehow I really miss Starbucks. Haven´t been to one for a year or so. I just don´t get into the city anymore  .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks LVoelies  @Iamminda @ditzydi

I was going for SB’s secret menu “Cheesecake frap” but they were out of extra syrups and toppings needed, so we ended up with this basic vanilla drenched in caramel lol. Next time I’m going to try “Twix frap” made for caramel and chocolate fans 

@Sibelle Sending you positive SB wishes so you can revisit safely for some treats soon, hun


----------



## ditzydi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks LVoelies  @Iamminda @ditzydi
> 
> I was going for SB’s secret menu “Cheesecake frap” but they were out of extra syrups and toppings needed, so we ended up with this basic vanilla drenched in caramel lol. Next time I’m going to try “Twix frap” made for caramel and chocolate fans
> 
> @Sibelle Sending you positive SB wishes so you can revisit safely for some treats soon, hun



I have never heard of a secret menu!  The Twix sounds amazing.


----------



## Sarah03

ditzydi said:


> My cles and non LV epi card holder sitting with me at my island doing my real estate classes.


I love your coffee cup!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Did I hear Twix?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Grande Latte said:


> Did I hear Twix?


Haha, yes, it’s my next goal! I’ve been renewing my love for Frappuccino’s lately w/ SB’s secret menu 



How to order the Twix Frappuccino at Starbucks
INGREDIENTS

Caramel Frappuccino
Hazelnut syrup
Java Chips
Whipped Cream
Caramel Drizzle


----------



## ditzydi

Sarah03 said:


> I love your coffee cup!!


Thanks!  I got it from Bullseye's Playground at Target!


----------



## ditzydi

Got my 3d printer up and running just in time to make a heart stencil for Valentine’s Day.


----------



## Sunshine mama

With my pink tumbler!


----------



## ditzydi

Sunshine mama said:


> With my pink tumbler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986992



Perfection!  Is hat a sanitizer holder?  Do you ever worry about it leaking?  I bought the cutest little fluffball cat one from Bath and Body after I got my epi alma and the husband freaked out that it would leak.


----------



## Louisianna

Sunshine mama said:


> With my pink tumbler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986992


Love your pics


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> Perfection!  Is hat a sanitizer holder?  Do you ever worry about it leaking?  I bought the cutest little fluffball cat one from Bath and Body after I got my epi alma and the husband freaked out that it would leak.


Thank you so much! 
And no, it's a clochette.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Louisianna said:


> Love your pics


Thank you!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Loving these two beautiful bags pink ladies . D — I want that pink Cassie so bad — I just “discovered”  the Cassie in Dec and got a black one (on sale of course) and the pink one was a seasonal color long gone 




ditzydi said:


> Got my 3d printer up and running just in time to make a heart stencil for Valentine’s Day.






Sunshine mama said:


> With my pink tumbler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4986992


----------



## ditzydi

Emsidee said:


> These are some more artistic shots of some pieces in my collection.
> View attachment 4897043
> View attachment 4897044
> View attachment 4897045
> View attachment 4897046



It came out last January maybe?  Just in time for vday.  Hopefully you’ll be able to get your hands on one!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

So dreamy, ladies  Your pink eye candy overload has made my day!  
@ditzydi @Sunshine mama


----------



## ditzydi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> So dreamy, ladies  Your pink eye candy overload has made my day!
> @ditzydi @Sunshine mama


Thanks!  You're too sweet!  February is flying by and I couldn't believe I still hadn't taken a picture of my pink pretties.  So I had to fix that real quick.


----------



## n4n6906

ditzydi said:


> Got my 3d printer up and running just in time to make a heart stencil for Valentine’s Day.


I love your Cassie! I have it in Pine, and love her too.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A special Valentines’ Day weekend wish to you, SB friends. This GIF was made for us coffee Lvoers!


----------



## Georgee girl

Received a cute little mug at work today.


----------



## lemondln

SakuraSakura said:


> Grande Java Chip Frappe with skim milk and miss mini pochette


My favorite drink from SB is Java chip frap, and my favorite mini pochette, you got both!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A special Valentines’ Day weekend wish to you, SB friends. This GIF was made for us coffee Lvoers!
> 
> View attachment 4988682


I want this C O F F E E !!!!!!!!
Happy V-day to you too sweet MyBelongs !!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Georgee girl said:


> Received a cute little mug at work today.


So cute!!!!!!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick run to Starbucks on Thanksgiving morning. Happy Thanksgiving everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4914899


This alma BB is so beautiful


----------



## lemondln

Loriad said:


> I'm not a coffee drinker but I love the pink drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4917283


I am eying on south bank, is it easy to use? Speedy B25 annoys me a lot, it's too bulky, everytime I come out of the car, it will bump or scratch to the door.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> This alma BB is so beautiful


Thank you so much! It's one of my absolute faves!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I want this C O F F E E !!!!!!!!
> Happy V-day to you too sweet MyBelongs !!!


Thanks hun  ! 



Georgee girl said:


> Received a cute little mug at work today.


  !


----------



## Loriad

lemondln said:


> I am eying on south bank, is it easy to use? Speedy B25 annoys me a lot, it's too bulky, everytime I come out of the car, it will bump or scratch to the door.


South Bank is a great bag! Holds a lot, but still lays flat against your body. Love the outside pocket for my cell phone.


----------



## LavenderIce

Happy Valentine's Day! Starbucks China exclusives Grande Cotton Candy and Venti Coral Ox studded tumblers with Magnolia Escala pouch in my wardrobe.


----------



## lemondln

Happy Valentine's day! valentine's day cookie sold out, bought birthday cake pop instead, daugher loves it.
My favorite Java chip frap, and husband's latte.


----------



## LaDolceLaria

A nice break in the sun.


----------



## ditzydi

I actually found some Starbucks Nespresso pods at my Target yesterday.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

ditzydi said:


> I actually found some Starbucks Nespresso pods at my Target yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5006019


   I absolutely love your stenciled coffees with LV!


----------



## ditzydi

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I absolutely love your stenciled coffees with LV!



Thank you!  They are pretty fun to make.  Which reminds me, I should probably go make a stencil for St. Patty's day.


----------



## LavenderIce

ditzydi said:


> I actually found some Starbucks Nespresso pods at my Target yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5006019



I didn't know there were Starbucks Nespresso pods! I just placed an order for pick up. Hope they're able to fill it. Your mug is cute and your stencil is fabulous as always.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LaDolceLaria said:


> A nice break in the sun.
> 
> View attachment 5005618


Indeed!
What a lovely way to take a break!


----------



## Sunshine mama

ditzydi said:


> I actually found some Starbucks Nespresso pods at my Target yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 5006019


  
The bags!!! The coffee!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Late post. Brown Sugar Oatmilk Iced Shaken Espresso with my MPA DA.


----------



## missconvy

LavenderIce said:


> Late post. Brown Sugar Oatmilk Iced Shaken Espresso with my MPA DA.
> 
> View attachment 5023108


Did you like this drink?? I haven’t gotten to try it yet


----------



## LavenderIce

missconvy said:


> Did you like this drink?? I haven’t gotten to try it yet



When I ordered, they advised me to order extra milk because it's just espresso + ice. I like oatmilk and brownsugar, so I liked it well enough.


----------



## MCF

LavenderIce said:


> When I ordered, they advised me to order extra milk because it's just espresso + ice. I like oatmilk and brownsugar, so I liked it well enough.


I thought about asking for extra milk but didn't. It's a strong drink but good. I got a grande and spread it over 3 days. I didn't think it was that sweet though.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

First LV and SB combo for spring! Happy Monogram Monday all


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First LV and SB combo for spring! Happy Monogram Monday all
> View attachment 5031636



Happy Monogram Monday and Happy Spring everyone!


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First LV and SB combo for spring! Happy Monogram Monday all
> View attachment 5031636


Beautiful picture! This really says Spring and Sunshine!  I love all that yummy pink.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY SB friends! Wishing you both a fantastic new season   
@LavenderIce @musiclover


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Anyone mind me sharing the lookbook for SB’s new collection? I said I was going to stop at 7 cold cups but these colours/gradients are a must for me! Fingers crossed that Canada gets them too!


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Anyone mind me sharing the lookbook for SB’s new collection? I said I was going to stop at 7 cold cups but these colours/gradients are a must for me! Fingers crossed that Canada gets them too!




I don't mind. Thanks for sharing! I'm already picturing the ways you'll pair them with your LV.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Anyone mind me sharing the lookbook for SB’s new collection? I said I was going to stop at 7 cold cups but these colours/gradients are a must for me! Fingers crossed that Canada gets them too!




What fun and pretty colors!!  Looking forward to seeing your new ones.  Thanks for sharing V .


----------



## APhiJill

Just finished running errands and grabbed a mocha at the drive thru


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

First day out with my blingy cold cup and turtle!


----------



## oldbag

APhiJill said:


> Just finished running errands and grabbed a mocha at the drive thru


I love the patina on the straps and overall the bag looks comfy like an old friend.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First day out with my blingy cold cup and turtle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033645



So pretty V .   Love the tumbler.   I am liking this charm more and more (so tempted since my local store has it,  but don’t know what bag to put it on with the silver hardware).


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First day out with my blingy cold cup and turtle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033645


The bag is adorable too!  What is it?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So pretty V . Love the tumbler. I am liking this charm more and more (so tempted since my local store has it,  but don’t know what bag to put it on with the silver hardware).


Thank you IM!  I can say you will enjoy this rare charm if you get it. How often are we blessed with such a vibrant teal and an ocean mascot like this? Originally, I was against silver on gold and vice versa too but I’m used to mixing now (thanks to my golden Cat holder that looks great on my Alma w/ silver lol). I think it comes down to how you rock the finished look, like all things regarding fashion 


Loriad said:


> The bag is adorable too!  What is it?


TY Loriad  It’s a patent bumbag from Zara and I really love it. It really pops on all-black looks or contrasting oversized white shirts. Sporty luxe at its best IMO


----------



## Leena.212

Its nice to see a charm with silver hardware. I was once looking for one 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First day out with my blingy cold cup and turtle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033645


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First day out with my blingy cold cup and turtle!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033645


The turtle and the cup are PERFECT together!!!
Soooo beautiful.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Pink overload!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> First LV and SB combo for spring! Happy Monogram Monday all
> View attachment 5031636


Wow. Another beautiful moment!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> The turtle and the cup are PERFECT together!!!
> Soooo beautiful.





Sunshine mama said:


> Wow. Another beautiful moment!!!


Aww thank you so much, sweet SM! I was about to comment on how perfect this pink Tumbler is in your Rose collection. Your pink overload has made my day   Nicely done, my friend!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@Iamminda @Leena.212  I didn’t want to mess up our SB thread and shared demo pics of it on sexy Eclipse here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/pics-of-your-louis-vuitton-in-action.944815/post-34430533


----------



## Leena.212

Bringing home Iced Brown sugar oatmilk shaken expresso. Very refreshing


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leena.212 said:


> Bringing home Iced Brown sugar oatmilk shaken expresso. Very refreshing


Such a beautiful picture. Your drink looks extra delish in this setting!!!
How did you like it?


----------



## Leena.212

Sunshine mama said:


> Such a beautiful picture. Your drink looks extra delish in this setting!!!
> How did you like it?



It was really good... though a little too sweet for my liking. Later realised it had 4 pumps of brown sugar syrup. Next time have to customize it to half. Must try if you are a fan of iced coffee.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leena.212 said:


> It was really good... though a little too sweet for my liking. Later realised it had 4 pumps of brown sugar syrup. Next time have to customize it to half. Must try if you are a fan of iced coffee.


Thank you.  That's really good to know!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Pink overload!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5033839



Pink Happiness


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Pink Happiness


Hahah yeah!!!
Thank you IM.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I tried a secret menu item today and it’s amazing! Iced guava passion fruit tea topped with vanilla cold foam and coconut milk. It’s very tropical and yummy! I think I’m going to be repeating this order all summer lol


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5037165
> 
> I tried a secret menu item today and it’s amazing! Iced guava passion fruit tea topped with vanilla cold foam and coconut milk. It’s very tropical and yummy! I think I’m going to be repeating this order all summer lol



Beautiful photo V .  This drink looks so yummy and pretty — I can just imagine feeling like you have been transported to an island vaca for a bit while enjoying this .  Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5037165
> 
> I tried a secret menu item today and it’s amazing! Iced guava passion fruit tea topped with vanilla cold foam and coconut milk. It’s very tropical and yummy! I think I’m going to be repeating this order all summer lol


I LOVE your key pouch!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful photo V .  This drink looks so yummy and pretty — I can just imagine feeling like you have been transported to an island vaca for a bit while enjoying this .  Thanks for the recommendation.


Thanks for the compliment, sweet IM! 
You described how it felt exactly lol > one sip and you feel like you’re back on the beach. Happy to share this summery drink with you today 


Sunshine mama said:


> I LOVE your key pouch!


TY my sunny friend! So happy you like it. I hope WM makes a return some day lol. 
I can’t wait to see more of your magazine-worthy pics this spring season


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks for the compliment, sweet IM!
> You described how it felt exactly lol > one sip and you feel like you’re back on the beach. Happy to share this summery drink with you today
> 
> TY my sunny friend! So happy you like it. I hope WM makes a return some day lol.
> I can’t wait to see more of your magazine-worthy pics this spring season


Same! I ALWAYS enjoy your beautiful pictures!!!


----------



## Leena.212

These are going so well together 



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5037165
> 
> I tried a secret menu item today and it’s amazing! Iced guava passion fruit tea topped with vanilla cold foam and coconut milk. It’s very tropical and yummy! I think I’m going to be repeating this order all summer lol


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Leena.212 said:


> These are going so well together


TY kindly L  Shoutout to your mint cutie in action too!


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY kindly L  Shoutout to your mint cutie in action too!


Thats so sweet of you. Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Wanted to try the brown sugar/oatmilk/espresso,  but they were out, so I substituted it with liquid cane syrup and almond milk.  It basically tasted like very good iced coffee.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Wanted to try the brown sugar/oatmilk/espresso,  but they were out, so I substituted it with liquid cane syrup and almond milk.  It basically tasted like very good iced coffee.
> View attachment 5040837


Yummy, that sounds delicious! I like your BTP charm peeking at the coffee from behind too


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yummy, that sounds delicious! I like your BTP charm peeking at the coffee from behind too


Thank you. 
Hahaha, the charm is a sticker I placed to cover up my messed up nail polish!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I used my tumbler to the grocery store today, hope it counts 
Happy Easter weekend SB friends!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I used my tumbler to the grocery store today, hope it counts
> Happy Easter weekend SB friends!
> View attachment 5041577



I want some of those Jordan Almonds — so pretty and yummy!  Have a Happy Easter weekend V .


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I want some of those Jordan Almonds — so pretty and yummy!  Have a Happy Easter weekend V .


TY and Happy Easter, sweet IM! I hope your long weekend is safe and wonderful with your loved ones


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy BBT Thursday, excuse my non-SB treat today


----------



## LavenderIce

Mini PA DA and ombre refresher (pink drink with passion tango tea)


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy BBT Thursday, excuse my non-SB treat today
> View attachment 5049261



Beautiful picture V .  We are on the same page today — I got a BBT too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Mini PA DA and ombre refresher (pink drink with passion tango tea)
> View attachment 5049270


Lovely pink SB and Azur combo, LI  I need to try this yummy drink!


Iamminda said:


> Beautiful picture V .  We are on the same page today — I got a BBT too


Thank you  IM  and yay for us enjoying the same treats today! I hope your bbt was delicious and fun to drink like mine!


----------



## bbkctpf

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy BBT Thursday, excuse my non-SB treat today
> View attachment 5049261


This legitimately makes me want BBT right now! More than wanting that bag (by a tad  )


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bbkctpf said:


> This legitimately makes me want BBT right now! More than wanting that bag (by a tad  )


Seeing food pics has that effect on me too  Thanks and TGIF hun!
________________________________

All pink today  Guava passion fruit with coconut milk and vanilla cold cream drink. Happy Friday SB friends!


----------



## lemondln

vanilla Frappuccino today, my recent favorite drink

we are full lockdown from Thursday, I had to wait outside of SB store for them to bring out my drink, so hard to get


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lovely pink SB and Azur combo, LI  I need to try this yummy drink!
> 
> Thank you  IM  and yay for us enjoying the same treats today! I hope your bbt was delicious and fun to drink like mine!



Thank you and I need to try all of your yummy drinks!



lemondln said:


> vanilla Frappuccino today, my recent favorite drink
> 
> we are full lockdown from Thursday, I had to wait outside of SB store for them to bring out my drink, so hard to get
> 
> View attachment 5049772



Looks delicious! Like a milkshake.


----------



## LavenderIce

Mono MPA and iced chai latte with vanilla cold foam


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Inspired by yummy pink drink to order this airpod holder. It’s so dang cute! Can’t wait to style it with my NF arriving this week


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Inspired by yummy pink drink to order this airpod holder. It’s so dang cute! Can’t wait to style it with my NF arriving this week
> View attachment 5051516
> View attachment 5051523
> View attachment 5051517


I am desperate for the two of us. . Although I have seen like 5 reveals now, I am patiently (kind of impatiently at this point ) for yours and confirmation that the sandals are a match!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I used my tumbler to the grocery store today, hope it counts
> Happy Easter weekend SB friends!
> View attachment 5041577


Lovely!!! And YES it counts!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Inspired by yummy pink drink to order this airpod holder. It’s so dang cute! Can’t wait to style it with my NF arriving this week
> View attachment 5051516
> View attachment 5051523
> View attachment 5051517


Ahhhhhh! Soooo cute! Can't wait to see them unite!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Lol @M_Butterfly Thanks for breathlessly waiting with me, MB! I kinda wished I’d gotten 2 day shipping (Canada’s fastest choice) but this is a good practice in patience 

TY sweet @Sunshine mama ! I’m so excited to share my NF with you guys. Your dreamy sunset pics are the only thing holding me over till my delivery day  Enjoy your gorgeous pink lineup!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Inspired by yummy pink drink to order this airpod holder. It’s so dang cute! Can’t wait to style it with my NF arriving this week
> View attachment 5051516
> View attachment 5051523
> View attachment 5051517



These airpod cases are so cute V .  I never knew they existed since I don’t use AirPods but you got me searching for them on Amaz.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> These airpod cases are so cute V .  I never knew they existed since I don’t use AirPods but you got me searching for them on Amaz.


Thanks IM  There are so many cute ones for SB fans! I’m curbing myself to one or it will become a total rabbit hole lol


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks IM  There are so many cute ones for SB fans! I’m curbing myself to one or it will become a total rabbit hole lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052302
> View attachment 5052303
> View attachment 5052304
> View attachment 5052305



I love the last one — too bad I can’t use it to hold a tiny hand sanitizer


----------



## Leena.212

The oatmilk shaken expresso is on repeat


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Inspired by yummy pink drink to order this airpod holder. It’s so dang cute! Can’t wait to style it with my NF arriving this week
> View attachment 5051516
> View attachment 5051523
> View attachment 5051517


These are so adorable. I am excited about your Neverfull ❤️


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Leena.212 said:


> These are so adorable. I am excited about your Neverfull ❤


Thanks so much L   I unboxed it last Friday and it was amazing! Even better that I’m twinning with our fellow SB friend @Sunshine mama


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much L   I unboxed it last Friday and it was amazing! Even better that I’m twinning with our fellow SB friend @Sunshine mama
> View attachment 5062240


Its absolutely wonderful to be twinning. Enjoy spring and this beautiful bag.


----------



## Iamminda

Second time getting a SB drink since the pandemic.  I got the strawberry acai today (I thought this is the pink drink I had before that‘s a lighter pink, almost like rose Ballerine .  Perhaps that was a different drink).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Second time getting a SB drink since the pandemic.  I got the strawberry acai today (I thought this is the pink drink I had before that‘s a lighter pink, almost like rose Ballerine .  Perhaps that was a different drink).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062978


Yay I hope this second Starbucks visit was enjoyable and tasty for you, dear IM. It’s nice seeing your kaleidoscopic ZW having a fun SB outing with you too. She’s just as beautiful as the day you unboxed her


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Second time getting a SB drink since the pandemic.  I got the strawberry acai today (I thought this is the pink drink I had before that‘s a lighter pink, almost like rose Ballerine .  Perhaps that was a different drink).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062978


Gorgeous M (aka zcp queen!)!  Love seeing this awesome rare ZCP  and how I miss starbucks!  I think the drink you're referring to that looks like rose ballerine is actually called pink drink (made with coconut milk). It's one of my favorites esp when it's warm.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks so much, lovely V and A .  I was going to try that new oatmilk drink but chickened out  at the last minute.  A — good to see you back on the forum and thanks for the name of the drink.



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yay I hope this second Starbucks visit was enjoyable and tasty for you, dear IM. It’s nice seeing your kaleidoscopic ZW having a fun SB outing with you too. She’s just as beautiful as the day you unboxed her






Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous M (aka zcp queen!)!  Love seeing this awesome rare ZCP  and how I miss starbucks!  I think the drink you're referring to that looks like rose ballerine is actually called pink drink (made with coconut milk). It's one of my favorites esp when it's warm.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks IM  There are so many cute ones for SB fans! I’m curbing myself to one or it will become a total rabbit hole lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5052302
> View attachment 5052303
> View attachment 5052304
> View attachment 5052305


Love them all!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Second time getting a SB drink since the pandemic.  I got the strawberry acai today (I thought this is the pink drink I had before that‘s a lighter pink, almost like rose Ballerine .  Perhaps that was a different drink).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062978


I think I need that ZCP and the drink.
And your bag is very cute too IM!
How are you liking the bag so far? 
I find it quite carefree,  probably due to its price point.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much L   I unboxed it last Friday and it was amazing! Even better that I’m twinning with our fellow SB friend @Sunshine mama
> View attachment 5062240


Beautiful picture, as always MB!!!
And yes.  This bag is so darn pretty. Pictures don't do any justice IMO,  as it is even more amazing IRL.
When I saw the pictures, I thought this NF was very pretty.  But when I saw it IRL, I HAD to have it LOL! And you made me do it,  so thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> Second time getting a SB drink since the pandemic.  I got the strawberry acai today (I thought this is the pink drink I had before that‘s a lighter pink, almost like rose Ballerine .  Perhaps that was a different drink).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062978


I just love your ZCP. The colors are so neat!


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> I just love your ZCP. The colors are so neat!



Thanks Sarah .  This is my favorite ZCP.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> I think I need that ZCP and the drink.
> And your bag is very cute too IM!
> How are you liking the bag so far?
> I find it quite carefree,  probably due to its price point.



Thanks SSSM .  I quite like this bag for a quick/light errand.  You always inspire me to buy various bags (I bought a black frame bag like your pink one except bigger but returned it due to it being too heavy.  And now I am tempted by the BTP Kirigami .)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks SSSM .  I quite like this bag for a quick/light errand.  You always inspire me to buy various bags (I bought a black frame bag like your pink one except bigger but returned it due to it being too heavy.  And now I am tempted by the BTP Kirigami .)


We all are such great people here on tPF!! We inspire one another!!


----------



## Grande Latte

I love my cat. LV and Starbucks are just props. Hahaha. 
Love the iPhone portrait mode btw.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> I love my cat. LV and Starbucks are just props. Hahaha.
> Love the iPhone portrait mode btw.
> View attachment 5068056
> View attachment 5068057


You beautiful cat has good taste, loving SB and LV!!!


----------



## Leena.212

Iamminda said:


> Second time getting a SB drink since the pandemic.  I got the strawberry acai today (I thought this is the pink drink I had before that‘s a lighter pink, almost like rose Ballerine .  Perhaps that was a different drink).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5062978


I have tried it before. This acai drink is very refreshing.


----------



## Leena.212

My new tumbler with my most loved Speedy. Apparently that plant is called Birkin. Two classics together


----------



## pandorabox

Sunshine mama said:


> Wanted to try the brown sugar/oatmilk/espresso,  but they were out, so I substituted it with liquid cane syrup and almond milk.  It basically tasted like very good iced coffee.
> View attachment 5040837


I tired the malted mocha one. It’s soooo good!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

pandorabox said:


> I tired the malted mocha one. It’s soooo good!!!!!


Sounds delish! I love everything malted!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leena.212 said:


> My new tumbler with my most loved Speedy. Apparently that plant is called Birkin. Two classics together


I can finally get a Birkin!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful picture, as always MB!!!
> And yes.  This bag is so darn pretty. Pictures don't do any justice IMO,  as it is even more amazing IRL.
> When I saw the pictures, I thought this NF was very pretty.  But when I saw it IRL, I HAD to have it LOL! And you made me do it,  so thank you!


Haha your very welcome, dear SM     I’d thank you for inspiring me to get the matching bag charm for our NF but I can’t find one in Canada lol


Grande Latte said:


> I love my cat. LV and Starbucks are just props. Hahaha.
> Love the iPhone portrait mode btw.
> View attachment 5068056
> View attachment 5068057


What a lucky cutie (with the best props too) TFS!


Leena.212 said:


> My new tumbler with my most loved Speedy. Apparently that plant is called Birkin. Two classics together


Yay! Love your new drinkware and well-loved Speedy hun. Congrats


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My BBT run with Speedy today (3 guys from Coco). Happy Thursday SB friends


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My BBT run with Speedy today (3 guys from Coco). Happy Thursday SB friends
> View attachment 5069525


The Speedy looks adorable dress that way and the strap give it a complete different look.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

M_Butterfly said:


> The Speedy looks adorable dress that way and the strap give it a complete different look.


Thanks M! It’s always fun to play with accessories on our bags, almost feels like transforming to new bags lol. Happy end of week to you


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks M! It’s always fun to play with accessories on our bags, almost feels like transforming to new bags lol. Happy end of week to you


Same to you!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My BBT run with Speedy today (3 guys from Coco). Happy Thursday SB friends
> View attachment 5069525



BBT — yum .  You did a great job tying the bandeau — pretty.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> BBT — yum .  You did a great job tying the bandeau — pretty.


Thanks IM! Still love this bandeau’s motifs like the day I got it, especially the hot air balloon. And so much for cutting back on BBT this year  I hope you have more luck with that lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks M! It’s always fun to play with accessories on our bags, almost feels like transforming to new bags lol. Happy end of week to you


Yes. It's really fun!


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My BBT run with Speedy today (3 guys from Coco). Happy Thursday SB friends
> View attachment 5069525


You did such a neat job with bow. I am yet to master art.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Leena.212 said:


> You did such a neat job with bow. I am yet to master art.


Thanks babe  You’re too kind. I find so many inspiring styles by our lovely members but have yet to master them lol. Happy Saturday to you!


----------



## lemondln

Got my venti latte with Noe BB azur, we are still in lockdown, my local Starbucks staff are so friendly, lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Got my venti latte with Noe BB azur, we are still in lockdown, my local Starbucks staff are so friendly, lol
> 
> View attachment 5076360


Love!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Grande Latte said:


> I love my cat. LV and Starbucks are just props. Hahaha.
> Love the iPhone portrait mode btw.
> View attachment 5068056
> View attachment 5068057


OMG how sweet is that!!!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Love!!!



Thank you


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Got my venti latte with Noe BB azur, we are still in lockdown, my local Starbucks staff are so friendly, lol
> 
> View attachment 5076360



Your Noe looks so pretty .  I am one of the few people who love the new “blonde” look of fresh vachetta — love how yours is so fresh and pristine.


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Your Noe looks so pretty .  I am one of the few people who love the new “blonde” look of fresh vachetta — love how yours is so fresh and pristine.



Thank you! I just got my Noe BB in April, this is her first time out   I love the light color vachetta too, I sprayed 2 layers of rain and water protector.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

lemondln said:


> Got my venti latte with Noe BB azur, we are still in lockdown, my local Starbucks staff are so friendly, lol
> 
> View attachment 5076360


This pic is the epitome of spring at Starbucks ~ your DA items are beautiful hun


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My cheating pic: SB at home  Happy Thursday all


----------



## lemondln

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This pic is the epitome of spring at Starbucks ~ your DA items are beautiful hun


Thank you  , I love DA prints


----------



## Luxlover13

Starbucks tumbler and LV


----------



## LavenderIce

Luxlover13 said:


> Starbucks tumbler and LV
> View attachment 5077391



This is LV + Starbucks so black perfection!


----------



## Iamminda

Luxlover13 said:


> Starbucks tumbler and LV
> View attachment 5077391



Gorgeous Trio


----------



## Luxlover13

LavenderIce said:


> This is LV + Starbucks so black perfection!





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous Trio



thank you


----------



## LavenderIce

I'm having fun trying the off menu tiktok drinks! Here's my ZCP and mango dragonfruit sunrise. To order: mango dragonfruit refresher without inclusions add passion tango tea on top.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> I'm having fun trying the off menu tiktok drinks! Here's my ZCP and mango dragonfruit sunrise. To order: mango dragonfruit refresher without inclusions add passion tango tea on top.
> 
> View attachment 5080770


Sounds delish and it matches your vernis ZCP  TFS!

————————————————————
A new summer drink! Made for strawberry lovers like me. Can’t wait to try it this weekend


----------



## Sunshine mama

LavenderIce said:


> I'm having fun trying the off menu tiktok drinks! Here's my ZCP and mango dragonfruit sunrise. To order: mango dragonfruit refresher without inclusions add passion tango tea on top.
> 
> View attachment 5080770


Your drink and the ZCP are perfect together! It's as if LV and SB are in collab!!!
Wouldn't it be really fun if LV and SB did the collab though?


----------



## amajoh

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My BBT run with Speedy today (3 guys from Coco). Happy Thursday SB friends
> View attachment 5069525


Miss Speedy looks so beautiful in all her pink!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

amajoh said:


> Miss Speedy looks so beautiful in all her pink!


Thank you!


----------



## Leena.212

Luxlover13 said:


> Starbucks tumbler and LV
> View attachment 5077391


This all black LV and Starbucks is looking great


----------



## Leena.212

lemondln said:


> Got my venti latte with Noe BB azur, we are still in lockdown, my local Starbucks staff are so friendly, lol
> 
> View attachment 5076360


Noe BB in azur looks really cute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My first strawberry funnel cake Frappuccino! It’s really yummy guys. I almost forgot to snap this pic lol. Happy Thursday


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My first strawberry funnel cake Frappuccino! It’s really yummy guys. I almost forgot to snap this pic lol. Happy Thursday
> View attachment 5082493



Yum — it looks more like a dessert than a drink!  Glad you enjoyed it V .  Loving your BTP hat — nice to see it out with you as summer approaches.


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My first strawberry funnel cake Frappuccino! It’s really yummy guys. I almost forgot to snap this pic lol. Happy Thursday
> View attachment 5082493


I got to try it. Very co-ordinated hat and frapp


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY dear ladies. I hope you get to try this dessert drink soon! @Iamminda  @Leena.212 

It was my first day out with this hat and it was turning heads lol. My fave: another fashion lover in Burberry bucket hat had to do a double take


----------



## Luxlover13

Leena.212 said:


> This all black LV and Starbucks is looking great



Thank you


----------



## lemondln

Leena.212 said:


> Noe BB in azur looks really cute


Thank you


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not at SB but using this cute SB tumbler.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB but using this cute SB tumbler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5084343



Everytime I see your beautiful Clapton, I remember how much I love the way it looks


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Everytime I see your beautiful Clapton, I remember how much I love the way it looks


Thank you. I needed it for a slightly dressy, but didn't want it to be too dressy or stuffy, and I needed somewhat bright but subdued.
Hahahaha that was easy!


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Everytime I see your beautiful Clapton, I remember how much I love the way it looks


Everytime I see Sunshine mama's picture, I want the same bag


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Everytime I see Sunshine mama's picture, I want the same bag



Me too!


----------



## Luxlover13

Another one  featuring Valentino’s and Vavin in vison color


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Everytime I see Sunshine mama's picture, I want the same bag





Iamminda said:


> Me too!


You two are very sweet to say such nice things!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Drinking SB coffee with my new Papillon BB in....wait for it......in pink.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking SB coffee with my new Papillon BB in....wait for it......in pink.
> View attachment 5087391


Lol it’s still (pink) perfection, SM  Love how you spruced it up with that gorgeous chain!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you! I love


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lol it’s still (pink) perfection, SM  Love how you spruced it up with that gorgeous chain!


Thank you!  I love the bag, but I don't love the coin purse or the wide strap with this bag. I do love the bling and daintiness with the chain strap though.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking SB coffee with my new Papillon BB in....wait for it......in pink.
> View attachment 5087391



Pretty in pink SSSSM .  Love your newbie especially paired with the gold chain.  Can’t wait to see more pictures of this cutie.  Boy, you really love this BTP collection  — it seems totally made for you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Pretty in pink SSSSM .  Love your newbie especially paired with the gold chain.  Can’t wait to see more pictures of this cutie.  Boy, you really love this BTP collection  — it seems totally made for you!


Thank you! Yes I really do love this collection.
I didn't know I LOVED the Papillon BB until I saw it in person.  I just hope LV would switch out just the coin purse for me. It has a strange scratch that looks like a cut. I didn't even notice it at the store cuz I was so exited.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Sunday Funday, SB friends. I’ve been waking up super early for morning Starbucks walks (avoiding the recent heat) which leaves the rest of my day open for other yummies, like BBT


----------



## lemondln

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday Funday, SB friends. I’ve been waking up super early for morning Starbucks walks (avoiding the recent heat) which leaves the rest of my day open for other yummies, like BBT
> View attachment 5091020



I saw coco BBT, haha. I drink coco everyday too these days. Brown sugar BBT and dragon fruit smoothie so good.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday Funday, SB friends. I’ve been waking up super early for morning Starbucks walks (avoiding the recent heat) which leaves the rest of my day open for other yummies, like BBT
> View attachment 5091020



So pretty V .  BTP and BBT are wonderful Sunday treats .


----------



## Leena.212

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking SB coffee with my new Papillon BB in....wait for it......in pink.
> View attachment 5087391


You really dressed up your papillon well with chain. Its looking so beautiful. I love this about Lv bags, most of them have removable straps and that makes it so versatile.


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday Funday, SB friends. I’ve been waking up super early for morning Starbucks walks (avoiding the recent heat) which leaves the rest of my day open for other yummies, like BBT
> View attachment 5091020


Such beautiful colors. Are those peonies real. Asking because its the season they flower. They are going so well with your neverfull pouch.


----------



## Leena.212

The strawberry funnel cake Frappuccino was a treat. I customized it to replace oatmilk with whole milk. My neverfull pouch also came out in rotation after a year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leena.212 said:


> You really dressed up your papillon well with chain. Its looking so beautiful. I love this about Lv bags, most of them have removable straps and that makes it so versatile.


Thank you. I honestly didn't love the thick strap with this dainty bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Leena.212 said:


> The strawberry funnel cake Frappuccino was a treat. I customized it to replace oatmilk with whole milk. My neverfull pouch also came out in rotation after a year.


Beautiful picture!
And I didn't know funnel cake strawberry Frappuccino existed at SB.  I'm going to have to try it. Does it taste creamier with the whole milk?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you, LVoelies  It was a great treat to have (3 Guys). Sending you yummy SB and BBT wishes for the new week! @lemondln @Iamminda

@Leena.212 ~ Lol no, they’re silk flowers and cheers to your first Funnel Cake Frap


----------



## Leena.212

Sunshine mama said:


> Beautiful picture!
> And I didn't know funnel cake strawberry Frappuccino existed at SB.  I'm going to have to try it. Does it taste creamier with the whole milk?


Cant say.. I haven't tried it before with whole milk. But i do think it would taste creamier.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Good Tuesday morning  
Pike Place with DZP and my go-to SB uniform (comfy jumpsuit)


----------



## LavenderIce

Yesterday's monogram Monday MPA with an iced vanilla chai latte (not from SB)


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good Tuesday morning
> Pike Place with DZP and my go-to SB uniform (comfy jumpsuit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092347


How cute and fun you look!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Yesterday's monogram Monday MPA with an iced vanilla chai latte (not from SB)
> View attachment 5092423


Love this pic and your cute cow modelling shot! 


Sunshine mama said:


> How cute and fun you look!!!


Thank you my gorgeous friend  Can’t wait to see your pink LVs in action this week!


----------



## Leena.212

LavenderIce said:


> Yesterday's monogram Monday MPA with an iced vanilla chai latte (not from SB)
> View attachment 5092423



Latte with the source of it


----------



## Leena.212

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good Tuesday morning
> Pike Place with DZP and my go-to SB uniform (comfy jumpsuit)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092347


Nicely put together both SB and LV. Great look!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Leena.212 said:


> Nicely put together both SB and LV. Great look!


Thanks hun


----------



## LavenderIce

Happy Memorial Day! Here's my mist Speedy 25 and a very berry hibiscus refresher with peach juice, no fruit inclusions


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Happy Memorial Day! Here's my mist Speedy 25 and a very berry hibiscus refresher with peach juice, no fruit inclusions
> View attachment 5097758


Happy Memorial Day, LI! Your yummy SB drink matches that  tropical looking tray perfectly and looks great with your BTP Speedy


----------



## Sunshine mama

Taking a break with iced coffee.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Taking a break with iced coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099398



Yum! Your BTP items are so pretty — I get tempted every time I see one of your beautiful pictures


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Taking a break with iced coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099398


This should be an ad for SB’s iced coffee ~ good job on your beautiful photography, SM


----------



## idlehen

Sunshine mama said:


> Taking a break with iced coffee.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5099398


Very cute! Where did you get the mini pouch from?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Thank you @Iamminda  I would love to be your twin!
@MyBelongs to Louis you are very kind! Love all your pictures! 
@idlehen thank you. I got the little guy from Coach and then I painted it.


----------



## idlehen

Sunshine mama said:


> @idlehen thank you. I got the little guy from Coach and then I painted it.


How cute, it looks great!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Good Saturday morning all!

My SB action pic sans LV, thanks for your understanding


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Back home with an unfiltered pic  
Nothing beats SB & LV together!


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Good Saturday morning all!
> 
> My SB action pic sans LV, thanks for your understanding
> View attachment 5101761



I like the helmet! I can definitely think of some LV accessories you can pair with the gear.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> I like the helmet! I can definitely think of some LV accessories you can pair with the gear.


Haha thank you! I ordered a Nitrinos cat ear helmet with the cute unicorn decal but this came as an extra. Would love to accessorize it with some LV shawls lol. Happy Saturday hun


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Morning SB lovers. My neighborhood store made my Wednesday with this cutie  Love it


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Morning SB lovers. My neighborhood store made my Wednesday with this cutie  Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105596


Adorable! I don't think any of my neighborhood cafes would do something so cute. Happy Wednesday MB!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Morning SB lovers. My neighborhood store made my Wednesday with this cutie  Love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5105596



So cute!  What a nice barista you have


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Adorable! I don't think any of my neighborhood cafes would do something so cute. Happy Wednesday MB!


Thank you - you too babe! It was the best surprise from my mobile order order  I’m going  to ask where they got such cute stickers. I need one on my WT clutch!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So cute!  What a nice barista you have


Thank you IM! Yes, I love my neighborhood SB for their fantastic service and friendliness. This simple act made me smile from ear to ear lol. Happy midweek to you


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you - you too babe! It was the best surprise from my mobile order order  I’m going  to ask where they got such cute stickers. I need one on my WT clutch!


Yes, please share where those cute stickers came from. Maybe you can start a new thread: Your LV and ___stickers.


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Enjoying this pretty bag with my cold brew.


----------



## Sunshine mama

LVFloridagirl said:


> Enjoying this pretty bag with my cold brew.


So cute!
I wish I had gotten this bag.


----------



## Iamminda

LVFloridagirl said:


> Enjoying this pretty bag with my cold brew.



Such a pretty bag and tumbler!


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Sunshine mama said:


> So cute!
> I wish I had gotten this bag.


Thank you! The By The Pool collection didn’t work out for me. I decided on this one and it was a good choice.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Dragon Drink for a Friday afternoon pick-me-up with my Victorine!  (The Legos are a store feature, not mine lol.)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my second day of SB stickers. I got a cute narwhal addition for my WT plexi clutch  and coffee was a white chocolate mocha this morning
	

		
			
		

		
	




^sunlight washed out modshot


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my second day of SB stickers. I got a cute narwhal addition for my WT plexi clutch  and coffee was a white chocolate mocha this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110854
> View attachment 5110861
> 
> ^sunlight washed out modshot



The pup is cute and the narwal looks perfect on your WT plexi clutch! I want to go to that starbucks!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday all! Here’s my second day of SB stickers. I got a cute narwhal addition for my WT plexi clutch  and coffee was a white chocolate mocha this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5110854
> View attachment 5110861
> 
> ^sunlight washed out modshot



I wish all SBs would put a cute sticker on their drinks — I would go more often .  Your jacket (anorak?) is pretty — like those colors.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> The pup is cute and the narwal looks perfect on your WT plexi clutch! I want to go to that starbucks!


Thanks hun! Forgot to add that tip of where they got their stickers - she said Amazon and cute stickers search  I feel so spoiled with these special cups lol


Iamminda said:


> I wish all SBs would put a cute sticker on their drinks — I would go more often .  Your jacket (anorak?) is pretty — like those colors.


Haha that’s probably how it works. I know I’ve been more motivated to visit bc of it  

TY sweet IM, the anorak is from Lululemon and it reminds me of frothy ocean waves > colours are Fresh mint, Tidewater teal & Paradise green (love their names too)


----------



## missconvy

Road trip with passion tea lemonade and azur neverfull mm


----------



## bfly

Getting my fave Caramel frappe.


----------



## Loriad

Looks like rain, so I have my trusty South Bank today for errands.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Getting my fave Caramel frappe.
> 
> View attachment 5120146


Wow is this a TP26? Love how you’ve dressed her up with that chain, BF  And love your caramel frap too - yummy!

Can’t wait to see how you dress up our twinning black one too 


Loriad said:


> Looks like rain, so I have my trusty South Bank today for errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121227


Happy Sunday, Loriad! Love your delicious chocolate and strawberry eye candy today


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Getting my fave Caramel frappe.
> 
> View attachment 5120146


What a cute bag and picture.Where may I ask did you get that strap?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> Looks like rain, so I have my trusty South Bank today for errands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5121227


That drink looks do refreshing!


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> That drink looks do refreshing!


Pink drink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> Pink drink!


What does it taste like?


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> What a cute bag and picture.Where may I ask did you get that strap?



I got it from Samorga dear. It’s chunky, heavy and well made quality.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow is this a TP26? Love how you’ve dressed her up with that chain, BF  And love your caramel frap too - yummy!
> 
> Can’t wait to see how you dress up our twinning black one too
> Happy Sunday, Loriad! Love your delicious chocolate and strawberry eye candy today



Hi MB, yes it’s TP 26. Since I got it the chain, it becomes my fave easy to go bag. Indeed I can’t wait for the black TP we’re getting. I will definitely get an organizer and or another chain to go with it


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> I got it from Samorga dear. It’s chunky, heavy and well made quality.


Thank you.  What length did you order?


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.  What length did you order?



Chunky 21.


----------



## MCBadian07

Braved the little rain this morning but so worth it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MCBadian07 said:


> Braved the little rain this morning but so worth it.
> 
> View attachment 5126402


Gorgeous drink and bag!


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> What does it taste like?


It's made with coconut milk and it has pieces of strawberry! I think it may have a little caffeine. I'm not a coffee drinker, so this is my go-to at Starbucks!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A Star drink and a muffin.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MCBadian07 said:


> Braved the little rain this morning but so worth it.
> 
> View attachment 5126402


Yummy pinks! Love it 


Sunshine mama said:


> A Star drink and a muffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126486


 Wow your XS speedy looks great with the chain strap, SM! Can’t wait to see more inspiring ideas for this bag. That star drink looks like a fun accessory too lol ~ another pretty drink I need to try


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Saturday, dear SB friends 


	

		
			
		

		
	
Strawberry funnel cake Frappuccino to celebrate the weekend


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yummy pinks! Love it
> 
> Wow your XS speedy looks great with the chain strap, SM! Can’t wait to see more inspiring ideas for this bag. That star drink looks like a fun accessory too lol ~ another pretty drink I need to try


Thank you MyBelongs! The drink is a cool accessory isn't it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday, dear SB friends
> View attachment 5127282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry funnel cake Frappuccino to celebrate the weekend


Oooooooooo!
Your drink sure is a beautiful accessory for your pretty hat!
If only the drink wouldn't  disappear!
Are you wearing the hat with your beautiful BTP Neverfull?


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Saturday, dear SB friends
> View attachment 5127282
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Strawberry funnel cake Frappuccino to celebrate the weekend



This is such a pretty hat V — and your drink looks so yummy!   Have a great weekend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Oooooooooo!
> Your drink sure is a beautiful accessory for your pretty hat!
> If only the drink wouldn't  disappear!
> Are you wearing the hat with your beautiful BTP Neverfull?


Thanks so much, hun  Lol a yearlong menu for fraps would be great ~ that’s such a good idea!

I haven’t taken my full NF out yet, only the pouch so far. I need to thank you again for this HW hookup, it’s such an amazing add on. I can’t wait to rock this pouch crossbody! Just perfect for summer and travelling needs    




Iamminda said:


> This is such a pretty hat V — and your drink looks so yummy!   Have a great weekend


Thank you, sweet IM! I’m so thankful to have access to yummy fraps during this hot weather. Hope your Fourth of July weekend is safe and fabulous, my lovely friend


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much, hun  Lol a yearlong menu for fraps would be great ~ that’s such a good idea!
> 
> I haven’t taken my full NF out yet, only the pouch so far. I need to thank you again for this HW hookup, it’s such an amazing add on. I can’t wait to rock this pouch crossbody! Just perfect for summer and travelling needs
> View attachment 5127508
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweet IM! I’m so thankful to have access to yummy fraps during this hot weather. Hope your Fourth of July weekend is safe and fabulous, my lovely friend


Can't wait to see this as a crossbody.  I've been thinking of doing this with my wt nf pouch too.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Can't wait to see this as a crossbody.  I've been thinking of doing this with my wt nf pouch too.


Thanks Ali! Can’t wait to see the beautiful pic of your pouch transformed. I love that there’s a whole market for LV after sale goodies lol. Happy USA Independence Day to you


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much, hun  Lol a yearlong menu for fraps would be great ~ that’s such a good idea!
> 
> I haven’t taken my full NF out yet, only the pouch so far. I need to thank you again for this HW hookup, it’s such an amazing add on. I can’t wait to rock this pouch crossbody! Just perfect for summer and travelling needs
> View attachment 5127508
> 
> 
> Thank you, sweet IM! I’m so thankful to have access to yummy fraps during this hot weather. Hope your Fourth of July weekend is safe and fabulous, my lovely friend


Lovely!!  So this hookup has is attached where?  this is to covert or be able to add a chain, right?

BTW, love the hat too!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

M_Butterfly said:


> Lovely!!  So this hookup has is attached where?  this is to covert or be able to add a chain, right?
> 
> BTW, love the hat too!!


Yes and TY - it’s for attaching a crossbody chain (on the zipper end without D-ring). I was living under a rock until our lovely @Sunshine mama introduced me to it lol. Love these after market additions for our LVs


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes and TY - it’s for attaching a crossbody chain (on the zipper end without D-ring). I was living under a rock until our lovely @Sunshine mama introduced me to it lol. Love these after market additions for our LVs


I'm so glad I saved you from under the rock!


----------



## Loriad

Gorgeous Pochette Metis in Turtledove and a pink drink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> Gorgeous Pochette Metis in Turtledove and a pink drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128162


Love to see the 2 colors together! Simply gorgeous!!!


----------



## Iamminda

Loriad said:


> Gorgeous Pochette Metis in Turtledove and a pink drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5128162



So pretty — I have never seen this color looking as gorgeous as it does here!


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes and TY - it’s for attaching a crossbody chain (on the zipper end without D-ring). I was living under a rock until our lovely @Sunshine mama introduced me to it lol. Love these after market additions for our LVs





Sunshine mama said:


> I'm so glad I saved you from under the rock!



Thanks. Maybe we need a step by step thread.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MCBadian07 said:


> Braved the little rain this morning but so worth it.
> 
> View attachment 5126402


OMG I love it!!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> A Star drink and a muffin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5126486


What a cute pic!  The keepall is sooo pretty!


----------



## LavenderIce

Double blended strawberry acai refresher with Misty


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a cute pic!  The keepall is sooo pretty!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

LavenderIce said:


> Double blended strawberry acai refresher with Misty
> View attachment 5128811


Love!!!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My Alma BB with an iced latte with almond milk.
I wanted to get a drink that was pink and prettier, but I chose caffeine.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Double blended strawberry acai refresher with Misty
> View attachment 5128811


Lovely summer shot! Your BTP speedy is so picture perfect 


Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB with an iced latte with almond milk.
> I wanted to get a drink that was pink and prettier, but I chose caffeine.
> View attachment 5129238


Beautiful combo, dear SM! Haha, I’d do the same thing > coffee first


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> My Alma BB with an iced latte with almond milk.
> I wanted to get a drink that was pink and prettier, but I chose caffeine.
> View attachment 5129238



I  this bag SSSSM . (And I can’t  remember if I have ever tried a SB latte before )


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I  this bag SSSSM . (And I can’t  remember if I have ever tried a SB latte before )


Thank you IM!


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Lovely summer shot! Your BTP speedy is so picture perfect
> 
> Beautiful combo, dear SM! Haha, I’d do the same thing > coffee first


TY MB! You are too kind.


----------



## Sunshine mama

I forgot to post this pic when I first got this bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I forgot to post this pic when I first got this bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5131206


Beautiful! This bag was such a good purchase, SM, especially for the many uses you found for its pink strap. Great foresight!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Beautiful! This bag was such a good purchase, SM, especially for the many uses you found for its pink strap. Great foresight!


Thank you MB! I didn't think I would like the strap, but I really like the strap too.


----------



## Aliluvlv

I definitely need to do this more often! It's been too long.  Java chip yum!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5131342
> 
> I definitely need to do this more often! It's been too long.  Java chip yum!


Yummy!! And your bag looks really cute!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5131342
> 
> I definitely need to do this more often! It's been too long.  Java chip yum!



I am craving both your drink and reverse mono cutie


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5131342
> 
> I definitely need to do this more often! It's been too long.  Java chip yum!


Ditto to what our lovely @Sunshine mama and @Iamminda said… both backpack and Frappuccino look delish!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Sunshine mama said:


> Yummy!! And your bag looks really cute!


 Thank you Sunshine! I've been loving your pics of your gorgeous summer pink and yellow beauties!


Iamminda said:


> I am craving both your drink and reverse mono cutie


 Lol thank you M! It was delicious although probably not the healthiest choice before going to the Dr. Oh well!    


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ditto to what our lovely @Sunshine mama and @Iamminda said… both backpack and Frappuccino look delish!


 Thank you My! I hope you've been loving your new summer goodies!


----------



## Grande Latte

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5131342
> 
> I definitely need to do this more often! It's been too long.  Java chip yum!


And I love how you use a different strap too. Ingenious.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> And I love how you use a different strap too. Ingenious.


Really looks comfy!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Grande Latte said:


> And I love how you use a different strap too. Ingenious.


 Thank you! The wide strap is so comfortable and because I'm only 4'11", works as a crossbody for me too.


Sunshine mama said:


> Really looks comfy!


 Yes, those wide straps are a game changer aren't they?


----------



## Sunshine mama

A refreshing star drink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Another picture with 2 drinks


----------



## M_Butterfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Another picture with 2 drinks
> View attachment 5133203


Glad to see you bought your Louis a Starbuck too.


----------



## Sunshine mama

M_Butterfly said:


> Glad to see you bought your Louis a Starbuck too.


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Another picture with 2 drinks
> View attachment 5133203


Happy Sunday SM! Love how you dressed up miss Clapton today and your yummy SB refreshments    


M_Butterfly said:


> Glad to see you bought your Louis a Starbuck too.


 10 likes for this comment!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Sunday, SB friends! I’ve been hooked on this prism tumbler for my H2O intake lately. Forgot how much I love its design. Enjoyed some relaxing retail therapy with it today


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday, SB friends! I’ve been hooked on this prism tumbler for my H2O intake lately. Forgot how much I love its design. Enjoyed some relaxing retail therapy with it today
> View attachment 5140419


Have a great day, My  !  Your prism tumbler is a beauty!  Such a pretty way to ensure your daily H20 intake!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

musiclover said:


> Have a great day, My  !  Your prism tumbler is a beauty!  Such a pretty way to ensure your daily H20 intake!


TY dear ML  Lol thank goodness for SB cold cups in this heat! Hope you have a fab Sunday and new week hun


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Sunday, SB friends! I’ve been hooked on this prism tumbler for my H2O intake lately. Forgot how much I love its design. Enjoyed some relaxing retail therapy with it today
> View attachment 5140419



Love your beautiful tumbler V .  How fun to see your two pretty shopping bags as well!   Just saw your LVoely newbie .  Looking forward to seeing your new Apple item soon (wonder if it’s my wishlist item ).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Love your beautiful tumbler V . How fun to see your two pretty shopping bags as well! Just saw your LVoely newbie . Looking forward to seeing your new Apple item soon (wonder if it’s my wishlist item ).


Thank you, sweet IM! Your bandeau compliment made my Monday   I would have liked the hardware to be gold in the print but it seems LV is going hard on the mixed metals look ~ guess we have to go with their flow lol.

My tech pickup was a Bday gift so nothing exciting for me. Hope you receive your exciting Apple wishlist item soon!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not at SB, but I thought this tumbler looked pretty with my CCH peeking through.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but I thought this tumbler looked pretty with my CCH peeking through.
> View attachment 5141226


 Pink and pretty!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Wednesday all. Here’s my summer haul from last week. I told myself “no more tumblers” but I couldn’t help it  Couldn’t resist these gorgeous colours! Seriously love that Kelly green in a cold cup


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all. Here’s my summer haul from last week. I told myself “no more tumblers” but I couldn’t help it  Couldn’t resist these gorgeous colours! Seriously love that Kelly green in a cold cup
> View attachment 5142815
> View attachment 5142816


It is really pretty. No wonder you couldn't resist!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> It is really pretty. No wonder you couldn't resist!


Thanks SM


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all. Here’s my summer haul from last week. I told myself “no more tumblers” but I couldn’t help it  Couldn’t resist these gorgeous colours! Seriously love that Kelly green in a cold cup
> View attachment 5142815
> View attachment 5142816



These tumblers are so pretty — love the colors.  We may need a family photo of your pretty tumblers.  I really love the white/black mono print (partly why I wanted to get the black Mareille for the little pouch ).


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all. Here’s my summer haul from last week. I told myself “no more tumblers” but I couldn’t help it  Couldn’t resist these gorgeous colours! Seriously love that Kelly green in a cold cup
> View attachment 5142815
> View attachment 5142816


Which  pouch do you use more, this black/white pouch or the BTP pouch? Both are so cute and summery, but so different.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> These tumblers are so pretty — love the colors.  We may need a family photo of your pretty tumblers.  I really love the white/black mono print (partly why I wanted to get the black Mareille for the little pouch ).


TY my stylish friend  so sweet of you to say! I’ll take a shot of my tumbler family next chance I get. Yes, the epi Mareille looks like a great bag… would love to see you try it on. It’s always the perfect little details (like that mini pouch) that get me with LV too lol


Sunshine mama said:


> Which  pouch do you use more, this black/white pouch or the BTP pouch? Both are so cute and summery, but so different.


TY sweet SM! They’re both beautiful in their own way but I’ve used our BTP more as a clutch (plus as a crossbody with your fab hookup). I use my WT one most as an everyday iPad mini holder. They’re such great SLGs all around ~ you can’t go wrong. Hope you’re enjoying yours too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Violet drink!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Violet drink!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5144724



Awesome trio — love them all V . I really need to go to SB soon _and_ get something from the Christmas animation collection this year


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Awesome trio — love them all V . I really need to go to SB soon _and_ get something from the Christmas animation collection this year


Lol that would be fun IM. I can’t wait to see your next yummy SB/LV combo  Thanks for the compliment and a happy weekend to you!


----------



## Grande Latte

Did anyone else notice we have a thumbs down icon and various other new ones? What's that icon with the brain exposed?


----------



## LVFloridagirl

Grande Latte said:


> Did anyone else notice we have a thumbs down icon and various other new ones? What's that icon with the brain exposed?


Probably means “mind blown”


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not a SB coffee, but a latte with my pouch.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Not a SB coffee, but a latte with my pouch.
> View attachment 5146201


This latte has the perfect message for your LV, SM  What a beautiful pic!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This latte has the perfect message for your LV, SM  What a beautiful pic!


That's really sweet of you to say! Thank you.


----------



## snibor

Sunshine mama said:


> Not a SB coffee, but a latte with my pouch.
> View attachment 5146201


Pretty and delicious at the same time!


----------



## Sunshine mama

snibor said:


> Pretty and delicious at the same time!


Thank you!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coffee + BTP


----------



## LavenderIce

Blended strawberry lemonade and good old Misty Speedy


----------



## luvspurses

Sunshine mama said:


> Coffee + BTP
> View attachment 5146525


love the way you've converted your nf pouch! how did you do it?


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvspurses said:


> love the way you've converted your nf pouch! how did you do it?


Thank you.
There's a short video here: 








						Neverfull Pochette Pouch Ring Hook and Gold Chain Strap GM MM - Etsy
					

This Replacement Purse Straps item by AlexCarve has 1453 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Nov 27, 2022




					www.etsy.com


----------



## luvspurses

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you.
> There's a short video here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neverfull Pochette Pouch Ring Hook and Gold Chain Strap GM MM - Etsy
> 
> 
> This Replacement Purse Straps item by AlexCarve has 1453 favorites from Etsy shoppers. Ships from China. Listed on Nov 27, 2022
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com


Thank you so much!


----------



## Sunshine mama

luvspurses said:


> Thank you so much!


You're welcome!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy BBT Wednesday, SB friends. I always have SB coffee in the morning so my treat for today was a Sakura litchi drink with extra boba. It’s really yummy!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy BBT Wednesday, SB friends. I always have SB coffee in the morning so my treat for today was a Sakura litchi drink with extra boba. It’s really yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149451



Everyday is a good day for a BBT — that is a really pretty drink V  (I am quite boring with my BBT — usually a brown sugar, earl grey etc).  And your TP26 looks beautiful with the bandeau


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Everyday is a good day for a BBT — that is a really pretty drink V  (I am quite boring with my BBT — usually a brown sugar, earl grey etc).  And your TP26 looks beautiful with the bandeau


Thanks IM  and happy Thursday. I love the brown sugar one too ~ there’s nothing boring about it! This one was a random flavour test last time and it was so good that I had to reorder it. Too bad they don’t hand out samples for us to try (like SB) lol


----------



## lemondln

I really love reading this thread, Starbucks + LV, so cute and happy, although I cannot drink coffee(somewhat allergic to the caffine)


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> Coffee + BTP
> View attachment 5146525


This view is AMAZING.


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Wednesday all. Here’s my summer haul from last week. I told myself “no more tumblers” but I couldn’t help it  Couldn’t resist these gorgeous colours! Seriously love that Kelly green in a cold cup
> View attachment 5142815
> View attachment 5142816



I like that green one


----------



## bfly

Sunshine mama said:


> Coffee + BTP
> View attachment 5146525



Gorgeous view to enjoy coffee, where is it?


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy BBT Wednesday, SB friends. I always have SB coffee in the morning so my treat for today was a Sakura litchi drink with extra boba. It’s really yummy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5149451



Love you tied a bandeau on the tp MB.
And that tea…. Perfect summer drink


----------



## Grande Latte

A new Starbucks promotion bag I got. It’s a small lightweight backpack. Great for running errands and going under the radar.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> Gorgeous view to enjoy coffee, where is it?


Thank you!
It's from a rooftop pool.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Love you tied a bandeau on the tp MB.
> And that tea…. Perfect summer drink


Thanks @bfly ! Happy August to you and your fun LV’s


----------



## Sunshine mama

Coffee with my Papillon


----------



## _vee

Yummy Java Chip Frap


----------



## oldbag

Grande Latte said:


> A new Starbucks promotion bag I got. It’s a small lightweight backpack. Great for running errands and going under the radar.
> 
> View attachment 5151148


Hi, will you please tell me where you got your backpack? Did you buy it in a store or was it a premium? Thank you for your time.


----------



## Iamminda

I was going to get a healthy light drink but that went out the window when I saw the words “Mocha Cookie Crumble Frappuccino”


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> I was going to get a healthy light drink but that went out the window when I saw the words “Mocha Cookie Crumble Frappuccino”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160210


Yum yum!  Was your drink as delicious as it looks?


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Yum yum!  Was your drink as delicious as it looks?



Indeed it was .  I was so impressed when I saw the drink that I thanked the barista enthusiastically


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Indeed it was .  I was so impressed when I saw the drink that I thanked the barista enthusiastically


That’s so awesome!  I think I should give that drink a try!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> I was going to get a healthy light drink but that went out the window when I saw the words “Mocha Cookie Crumble Frappuccino”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160210


This drink looks and sounds so yummy!! And pretty wallet


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> This drink looks and sounds so yummy!! And pretty wallet



Thanks .  And I highly recommend the drink as a dessert-y drink .


----------



## Sunshine mama

A coffee frap matching my BTP small Kirigami pouch.


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> A coffee frap matching my BTP small Kirigami pouch.
> View attachment 5162513


I love your pics! Your attention to color is the best!


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> I love your pics! Your attention to color is the best!


Thank you!!! That means a lot.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> I was going to get a healthy light drink but that went out the window when I saw the words “Mocha Cookie Crumble Frappuccino”
> 
> 
> View attachment 5160210


Drooling over all of this!  That's one of my favorite limited edition ZCP of yours M!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Drooling over all of this!  That's one of my favorite limited edition ZCP of yours M!



Thanks so much sweet A .  It’s currently my favorite ZCP as well.


----------



## LavenderIce

Happy Sunday everyone! Mono MPA with a vanilla "milkshake"espresso: Iced Shaken Espresso with almond milk, brown sugar syrup (no classic syrup,) and vanilla bean powder. My SB doesn't put cute stickers like @MyBelongs to Louis' cafe does, but I thought the inspirational quote is a nice touch.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Birthday latte with my much-loved Sarah wallet


----------



## _vee

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Birthday latte with my much-loved Sarah wallet
> View attachment 5167824


Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

_vee said:


> Happy Birthday!!


Thanks so much!!


----------



## LavenderIce

ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Birthday latte with my much-loved Sarah wallet
> View attachment 5167824



HBD! The way they decorated your cup is cute.


----------



## lemondln

Coco bubble tea - matcha macchiato


----------



## Iamminda

On Wednesday, we wear and drink pink .  (rare treat for me to have 2 SB drinks a month ).


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

LavenderIce said:


> HBD! The way they decorated your cup is cute.


Thank you!!  Yes, that was very sweet of them!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> On Wednesday, we wear and drink pink .  (rare treat for me to have 2 SB drinks a month ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169006


Wow M! Pink treats everwhere! Pink drink is my favorite to have mid afternoon too. I really wish I'd been able to get that hot pink coin card holder, it's just amazing!  How do you like it compared to your ZCPs?


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> On Wednesday, we wear and drink pink .  (rare treat for me to have 2 SB drinks a month ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169006


Love everything about this IM!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly SSSSM 



Sunshine mama said:


> Love everything about this IM!





Thank you A . I like this pink drink so much better than the strawberry acai drink I got the other time. I first bought the blue CCH to hold my pens — I like that it is much flatter than the (bulkier) Elizabeth pencil pouch. Even though I didn’t need a second pen holder , I got this fuschia one because I love pink. Since the pandemic, I have been carrying smaller bags, not using cash/coins and carrying less cards so I can now use the CCH instead of a ZCP. But I think I like the ZCP a little better as a wallet because it doesn’t look bulgy if I had to put my coins in it. With that said, I know many find the CCH to be a better wallet since you don’t have to fold your dollar bills. So they are both great depending on your preferences .



Aliluvlv said:


> Wow M! Pink treats everwhere! Pink drink is my favorite to have mid afternoon too. I really wish I'd been able to get that hot pink coin card holder, it's just amazing!  How do you like it compared to your ZCPs?


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly SSSSM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you A . I like this pink drink so much better than the strawberry acai drink I got the other time. I first bought the blue CCH to hold my pens — I like that it is much flatter than the (bulkier) Elizabeth pencil pouch. Even though I didn’t need a second pen holder , I got this fuschia one because I love pink. Since the pandemic, I have been carrying smaller bags, not using cash/coins and carrying less cards so I can now use the CCH instead of a ZCP. But I think I like the ZCP a little better as a wallet because it doesn’t look bulgy if I had to put my coins in it. With that said, I know many find the CCH to be a better wallet since you don’t have to fold your dollar bills. So they are both great depending on your preferences .


That's a great review M thank you! Sounds like I need to get myself a cch next time they release some fun colors!


----------



## Sunshine mama




----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5171960



What an amazing view — love your SLGs too


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> What an amazing view — love your SLGs too


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Happy Sunday everyone! Mono MPA with a vanilla "milkshake"espresso: Iced Shaken Espresso with almond milk, brown sugar syrup (no classic syrup,) and vanilla bean powder. My SB doesn't put cute stickers like @MyBelongs to Louis' cafe does, but I thought the inspirational quote is a nice touch.
> 
> View attachment 5165280


That’s great! Coffee & Inspo to start the day  Cheers


ShoppingInSeattle said:


> Birthday latte with my much-loved Sarah wallet
> View attachment 5167824


 Happy belated birthday @ShoppingInSeattle 


Iamminda said:


> On Wednesday, we wear and drink pink .  (rare treat for me to have 2 SB drinks a month ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5169006


Yay for 2 SB’s this month! I love your hot pink CCH, IM  Just gorgeous!


Sunshine mama said:


> View attachment 5171960


Lovely shot, SM! Happy Sunday to you and your beautiful SLGs


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Missed you guys lately! Happy Sunday to our fun SB crew 


Here’s a low light shot to capture the beautiful sparkles in this tumbler ~ My ❤️ Belongs to Sparkles lol


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Missed you guys lately! Happy Sunday to our fun SB crew
> View attachment 5172704
> 
> Here’s a low light shot to capture the beautiful sparkles in this tumbler ~ My ❤ Belongs to Sparkles lol


What a happy and lovely photo! We missed you too!
BTW, we are BTP Neverfull twins and tumbler twins!
How do you like using the Neverfull?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> What a happy and lovely photo! We missed you too!
> BTW, we are BTP Neverfull twins and tumbler twins!
> How do you like using the Neverfull?


Yes, I love that we’re twinning on both, SM  Always think of you when I use this tumbler lol. I love my NF too ~ sometimes wonder how LV got it so right in my 2 fave colours    Hope you’re enjoying yours also!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Missed you guys lately! Happy Sunday to our fun SB crew
> View attachment 5172704
> 
> Here’s a low light shot to capture the beautiful sparkles in this tumbler ~ My ❤ Belongs to Sparkles lol



So pretty — I wish I can be triplets with you and SSSSM on these two .  Glad to see you back V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I wish I can be triplets with you and SSSSM on these two .  Glad to see you back V


Thank you, IM  It’s good to be back!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — I wish I can be triplets with you and SSSSM on these two .  Glad to see you back V


Still not too late!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Yes, I love that we’re twinning on both, SM  Always think of you when I use this tumbler lol. I love my NF too ~ sometimes wonder how LV got it so right in my 2 fave colours    Hope you’re enjoying yours also!


That's funny because I think of you when I use mine too!!!


----------



## _vee

Chai Crème Frappuccino is so yummy


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Still not too late!!


Haha YES! That would be amazing for us @Iamminda !!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> Chai Crème Frappuccino is so yummy
> 
> View attachment 5172998


Very pretty blues and your frap looks delish! Adding it to my long list of things to try at SB


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Very pretty blues and your frap looks delish! Adding it to my long list of things to try at SB


Thank you! It was much needed today in this heat! Def try it out


----------



## JetGirl216

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Missed you guys lately! Happy Sunday to our fun SB crew
> View attachment 5172704
> 
> Here’s a low light shot to capture the beautiful sparkles in this tumbler ~ My ❤ Belongs to Sparkles lol


Love this picture!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

JetGirl216 said:


> Love this picture!


TY!


----------



## bfly

This mango dragon fruit is so refreshing.


----------



## lemondln

bfly said:


> This mango dragon fruit is so refreshing.
> 
> View attachment 5174401




Your PSM is sooooo cute! Yummy SB!


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Missed you guys lately! Happy Sunday to our fun SB crew
> View attachment 5172704
> 
> Here’s a low light shot to capture the beautiful sparkles in this tumbler ~ My ❤ Belongs to Sparkles lol


Where have you been? I was seriously getting worried.  Hope all is well


----------



## bfly

lemondln said:


> Your PSM is sooooo cute! Yummy SB!



Thank you.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bfly said:


> This mango dragon fruit is so refreshing.
> 
> View attachment 5174401


----------



## Loriad

M_Butterfly said:


> Where have you been? I was seriously getting worried.  Hope all is well


I agree! Was hoping she was on a fabulous vacation!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

@M_Butterfly @Loriad
Aww you guys are so kind  TY for thinking of me  
I was busy enjoying summer (especially my new camping gear) but never forgetting about our fun SB family!




^ ninebot adventures with my LV Horizon55 pic + strawberry drink


----------



## M_Butterfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @M_Butterfly @Loriad
> Aww you guys are so kind  TY for thinking of me
> I was busy enjoying summer (especially my new camping gear) but never forgetting about our fun SB family!
> View attachment 5175399
> 
> View attachment 5175403
> 
> ^ ninebot adventures with my LV Horizon55 pic + strawberry drink


Good to hear you were having fun!!  Love the pink helmet and of course the matching SB drink


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> @M_Butterfly @Loriad
> Aww you guys are so kind  TY for thinking of me
> I was busy enjoying summer (especially my new camping gear) but never forgetting about our fun SB family!
> View attachment 5175399
> 
> View attachment 5175403
> 
> ^ ninebot adventures with my LV Horizon55 pic + strawberry drink



Happy camping MB.
Glad you’re enjoying summer to the fullest. Soon it will be cold again


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> Happy camping MB.
> Glad you’re enjoying summer to the fullest. Soon it will be cold again


Haha thanks BF! Hope you’re enjoying your LV’s to the fullest this August too. Your PSM looks perfect for this hot weather


----------



## neome

My monogram empreint trocadero 
❤️ The perfect work bag ❤️


----------



## boyoverboard

bfly said:


> This mango dragon fruit is so refreshing.
> 
> View attachment 5174401


Looks delicious! Love the bag too.


----------



## boyoverboard

neome said:


> My monogram empreint trocadero
> ❤ The perfect work bag ❤


Stunning bag!


----------



## bfly

boyoverboard said:


> Looks delicious! Love the bag too.



Thank you.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Not Starbucks, but when in Vancouver, I love to get coffee from 49th Parallel. My ride or die travel companions are also pictured.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Here I am enjoying my summer SB and BBT but they’re announcing fall drinks already? Don’t get me wrong, I love PSL’s but feel like they’re being pushed earlier and earlier each year  I’m going to ignore this SB nudge till the cool weather hits


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Last night’s BBT (mango cheese with boba & fresh mango pieces) with a pic of my next LV. Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Last night’s BBT (mango cheese with boba & fresh mango pieces) with a pic of my next LV. Happy Friday everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5176980
> View attachment 5176981



That BBT looks delish .  I love that you are already doing a little photo shoot with your soon-to-arrive item — looking forward to seeing your new cutie V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> That BBT looks delish .  I love that you are already doing a little photo shoot with your soon-to-arrive item — looking forward to seeing your new cutie V


Thank you IM  I was surprised, the fruit ‘n cheese BBT almost tastes like melted ice cream (with boba) lol - it was unexpected and yummy 

I’m excited for your first outing or photo shoot with lovely Miss Scarlet Métis! Can’t wait for it


----------



## LavenderIce

Happy Monday! My mist Speedy trying to hang on to summer with an ube latte


----------



## missconvy

LavenderIce said:


> Happy Monday! My mist Speedy trying to hang on to summer with an ube latte
> View attachment 5179309


I love ube!


----------



## LavenderIce

MPA DE and a maple oat frap. My second taste of fall. I had a pumpkin cream cold brew from SB last week that I drank so fast I didn't take a picture.


----------



## lemondln

LavenderIce said:


> MPA DE and a maple oat frap. My second taste of fall. I had a pumpkin cream cold brew from SB last week that I drank so fast I didn't take a picture.
> 
> View attachment 5180250



Perfect match! Now I want "maple oat frap"


----------



## Iamminda

Pumpkin Spice Frappe .  (I wanted a special order frappe that tastes like HP’s Butterbeer but they no longer have toffee nut syrup so they couldn’t make it for me ).


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Pumpkin Spice Frappe .  (I wanted a special order frappe that tastes like HP’s Butterbeer but they no longer have toffee nut syrup so they couldn’t make it for me ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182037


Beautiful photo     How was the Pumpkin Spice Frap?


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Beautiful photo     How was the Pumpkin Spice Frap?



Thanks . It was pretty good — nice pumpkin/cinnamon flavor. TBH, I really wanted a butterbeer frappe and also thought it was a little early in the year to have a pumpkin anything


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Thanks . It was pretty good — nice pumpkin/cinnamon flavor. TBH, I really wanted a butterbeer frappe and also thought it was a little early in the year to have a pumpkin anything


I’m gonna try that next! Omg a butterbeer frap sounds amazing. I had a pumpkin cream cold brew last weekend even though it was 30 degrees C (86F)


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> I’m gonna try that next! Omg a butterbeer frap sounds amazing. I had a pumpkin cream cold brew last weekend even though it was 30 degrees C (86F)


Mmmm that's a good one although I think my favorite is the salted caramel cream cold brew. Might have to get one of these delicious drinks this weekend thanks to you and @Iamminda!


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> Mmmm that's a good one although I think my favorite is the salted caramel cream cold brew. Might have to get one of these delicious drinks this weekend thanks to you and @Iamminda!


I need to try that one too  enjoy and have a great weekend


----------



## uhpharm01

Aliluvlv said:


> Mmmm that's a good one although I think my favorite is the salted caramel cream cold brew. Might have to get one of these delicious drinks this weekend thanks to you and @Iamminda!


I need to try the salted caramel cream cold brew.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Pumpkin Spice Frappe .H]


This pic gives me pure Coco Chanel vibes (with an LV twist lol) love it! Happy Friday IM


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TGIF and happy Labour Day weekend  
I had to get a Strawberry coconut drink before the summer drinks end at SB


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This pic gives me pure Coco Chanel vibes (with an LV twist lol) love it! Happy Friday IM



Thanks V . I am suddenly so loving pearls that I should probably change my account name to “Minda Pearl“ . I love your strawberry SB drink with your PS. I think I need to try this drink — is it coconut water or syrup? Have a great weekend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Thanks V . I am suddenly so loving pearls that I should probably change my account name to “Minda Pearl“ . I love your strawberry SB drink with your PS. I think I need to try this drink — is it coconut water or syrup? Have a great weekend


TY! You rock those pearls so effortlessly IM ~ I love that prospective name  

I had to look it up what the coconut part was in my drink lol  I think it’s coconut milk powder/liquid


----------



## lemondln

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF and happy Labour Day weekend
> I had to get a Strawberry coconut drink before the summer drinks end at SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182912




So cute! Now I want a PSM and SB drink


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF and happy Labour Day weekend
> I had to get a Strawberry coconut drink before the summer drinks end at SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182912


What a great summer pic and I love that your pink drink matches your adorable SB charm! Too cute!  Happy weekend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you both  Sending you _pink LVoe_ this weekend! @lemondln @Aliluvlv


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TGIF and happy Labour Day weekend
> I had to get a Strawberry coconut drink before the summer drinks end at SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5182912



I am going to try this menu MB. Looks so delish.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bfly said:


> I am going to try this menu MB. Looks so delish.


Great ~ let us know how your LV likes it


----------



## _vee

Mango Dragonfruit Lemonade for my sis and Pumpkin Spice Frap for me  Tried the PS Frap after seeing yours @Iamminda and it’s super yummy!


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Mango Dragonfruit Lemonade for my sis and Pumpkin Spice Frap for me  Tried the PS Frap after seeing yours @Iamminda and it’s super yummy!
> 
> View attachment 5183821



Yum!  Glad you liked it .  I have never tried the other drink — it looks so pretty but I am not sure what dragonfruit tastes like .


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Yum!  Glad you liked it .  I have never tried the other drink — it looks so pretty but I am not sure what dragonfruit tastes like .


I had never tried dragonfruit before and I’m not a huge mango fan, but it’s soo yummy!! Try it out


----------



## _vee

Mango Dragonfruit Lemonade for my sister and a Chai Crème Frappuccino for me


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Mango Dragonfruit Lemonade for my sister and a Chai Crème Frappuccino for me
> 
> View attachment 5185326



They look delish . I have never had a Chai Frappe before partly because I dont know what Chai tastes like .


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> They look delish . I have never had a Chai Frappe before partly because I dont know what Chai tastes like .


They are so good!! Omg, you need to try  the chai tea latte is really good.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My Thursday SB treat was a Venti Caramel ribbon crunch frap. Sooo yummy! I was on my Ninebot with Party PS bracelet so I had to get two pics for you  Happy end of week everyone!


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My Thursday SB treat was a Venti Caramel ribbon crunch frap. Sooo yummy! I was on my Ninebot with Party PS bracelet so I had to get two pics for you  Happy end of week everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5189378
> View attachment 5189379


Looks super yummy! And the PS bracelet is too cute


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> Looks super yummy! And the PS bracelet is too cute


TY! Happy Saturday, my Canadian neighbour


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY! Happy Saturday, my Canadian neighbour


Happy Saturday! Enjoy the last of this summer weather


----------



## _vee

Saturday SB run 

Pumpkin Spice Frap and Mango Dragonfruit Lemonade


----------



## Aliluvlv

_vee said:


> Saturday SB run
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Frap and Mango Dragonfruit Lemonade
> 
> View attachment 5191095


Beautiful! And yum!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Tried the caramel ribbon crunch frap today with half syrups, pretty yummy!


----------



## Iamminda

Yum — you really like these two drinks, don’t you?  I want to go to SB now 



_vee said:


> Saturday SB run
> 
> Pumpkin Spice Frap and Mango Dragonfruit Lemonade
> 
> View attachment 5191095




Delish A . I can’t remember if I have ever tried the caramel ribbon crunch Frap.  So would you recommend 1/2 syrup so it’s not too sweet?



Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5191098
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tried the caramel ribbon crunch frap today with half syrups, pretty yummy!


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Yum — you really like these two drinks, don’t you?  I want to go to SB now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delish A . I can’t remember if I have ever tried the caramel ribbon crunch Frap.  So would you recommend 1/2 syrup so it’s not too sweet?


Yes haha! My sister and I need to switch it up


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Yum — you really like these two drinks, don’t you?  I want to go to SB now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Delish A . I can’t remember if I have ever tried the caramel ribbon crunch Frap.  So would you recommend 1/2 syrup so it’s not too sweet?


Hi M! Yes I often get all my frapps with 1/2 syrups but especially the caramel ones because they tend to be too sweet otherwise.  The caramel one I had today still tasted very sweet so either they didn't really do 1/2 the syrups or it's just been a long time since my taste buds have had a frapp.


----------



## _vee

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! And yum!


Thank you! It really is yummy  your drink looks so good too! I’ll try it next time


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday SB friends. Got my first fall drink today: Apple crisp macchiato


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday SB friends. Got my first fall drink today: Apple crisp macchiato
> View attachment 5193641



The picture and the LV 
Happy Tuesday MB!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday SB friends. Got my first fall drink today: Apple crisp macchiato
> View attachment 5193641



Such a pretty picture V .  How did you like the drink?  I keep seeing the  ad for this drink in front of the SB inside Target.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> The picture and the LV
> Happy Tuesday MB!


Thanks hun! Hope you and your LVs are well too 


Iamminda said:


> Such a pretty picture V .  How did you like the drink?  I keep seeing the  ad for this drink in front of the SB inside Target.


TY my friend! It’s actually pretty good but I’m partial to the classic Caramel macchiato, where my sweet tooth gets more satisfied lol. I’d definitely get this drink over a plain apple cider though! Let us know if you try it and whether you like it


----------



## _vee




----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy fall everyone! I got a 5 minute inspo yesterday to set up this tray (with my LV inspired vase). Today’s morning SB is a nonfat Tazo chai latte


----------



## kkpp

Fun thread. Thank you for letting me share. Mini pochette and a scarf on my lap with orangina plus a shot of coffee.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

kkpp said:


> Fun thread. Thank you for letting me share. Mini pochette and a scarf on my lap with orangina plus a shot of coffee.


It sure is  I’d say I’m equally addicted to this thread, SB and LV! Thanks for sharing your coffee visit with us!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy fall everyone! I got a 5 minute inspo yesterday to set up this tray (with my LV inspired vase). Today’s morning SB is a nonfat Tazo chai latte
> View attachment 5201427



Such a cute picture V!   That vase is real pretty (did I read it correctly, is it really an inspired piece? looks amazing).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Such a cute picture V!   That vase is real pretty (did I read it correctly, is it really an inspired piece? looks amazing).


Thanks M! Yes, I found it on an interior/design site for $530 CAD. Love the original ceramic one but I couldn’t justify $2700 (after taxes) for it lol. I’d rather get an actual bag for that price


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy fall everyone! I got a 5 minute inspo yesterday to set up this tray (with my LV inspired vase). Today’s morning SB is a nonfat Tazo chai latte
> View attachment 5201427


Love the fall vibes


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> Love the fall vibes


Thank you! I love that we enjoy 4 seasons here in Canada ~ especially for fashion: love fall knitwear and coats


----------



## vsmr

Quick stop to kill some down time.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Quick pick me up over the weekend. Starbucks with my two other favs: LV and Goyard.


----------



## PuccaNGaru

I am not a Pumpkin Spice anything girl, but lately I have been loving the Pumpkin Spice cold brew- it’s so good. Keeping up with the tote theme, switched into my Damier Neverful since I haven't used it in a while.


----------



## _vee

PuccaNGaru said:


> I am not a Pumpkin Spice anything girl, but lately I have been loving the Pumpkin Spice cold brew- it’s so good. Keeping up with the tote theme, switched into my Damier Neverful since I haven't used it in a while.


This drink is so yummy


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday SB friends. Got my first fall drink today: Apple crisp macchiato
> View attachment 5193641


What a beautiful picture! 
Oh and the apple crisp machismo sounds delicious!


----------



## Aliluvlv

PuccaNGaru said:


> I am not a Pumpkin Spice anything girl, but lately I have been loving the Pumpkin Spice cold brew- it’s so good. Keeping up with the tote theme, switched into my Damier Neverful since I haven't used it in a while.


 Great pic! Perfect for fall! I don't usually go for the pumpkin flavor either but I'm curious about this in a cold brew...


_vee said:


> This drink is so yummy


 I might need to try this


----------



## PuccaNGaru

Aliluvlv said:


> Great pic! Perfect for fall! I don't usually go for the pumpkin flavor either but I'm curious about this in a cold brew...
> I might need to try this



I drink my coffee black, but find that cold brews are a little too strong for me. I also find a lot of the flavors/sweeteners too sweet for me, including the pumpkin spice. However, combining the cold brew with the pumpkin spice just seem to go very well- smooth and sweet (if that makes sense). if you ever do try it, hope you enjoy it.


----------



## missconvy

Pumpkin cream nitro with my amarante cles


----------



## Aliluvlv

PuccaNGaru said:


> I drink my coffee black, but find that cold brews are a little too strong for me. I also find a lot of the flavors/sweeteners too sweet for me, including the pumpkin spice. However, combining the cold brew with the pumpkin spice just seem to go very well- smooth and sweet (if that makes sense). if you ever do try it, hope you enjoy it.


That's really good to know.  I can't handle my coffee black but also don't like it too sweet either and always get half the amount of syrups in my frapps. The cold brews are strong (i can only handle a tall) but I really like the salted caramel cream one with an extra splash of cream.  I'll have to try the pumpkin one this week


----------



## Iamminda

First time trying the strawberry funnel cake frappe!  Very sweet like a dessert — not sure I would get it again.  A funny story at SB: the man behind me offered to pay for my drink as I was having some trouble using my gift card.  I politely turned him down.  Later I realized maybe he was in a hurry and wanted to pay for his tumblers quickly.  Anyways, Happy Friday .


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> First time trying the strawberry funnel cake frappe!  Very sweet like a dessert — not sure I would get it again.  A funny story at SB: the man behind me offered to pay for my drink as I was having some trouble using my gift card.  I politely turned him down.  Later I realized maybe he was in a hurry and wanted to pay for his tumblers quickly.  Anyways, Happy Friday .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217869


Love all colors in your picture 

Is it pink cassie?


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> First time trying the strawberry funnel cake frappe!  Very sweet like a dessert — not sure I would get it again.  A funny story at SB: the man behind me offered to pay for my drink as I was having some trouble using my gift card.  I politely turned him down.  Later I realized maybe he was in a hurry and wanted to pay for his tumblers quickly.  Anyways, Happy Friday .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217869


Love this vernis piece! So pretty  and the drink looks so yummy.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> First time trying the strawberry funnel cake frappe!  Very sweet like a dessert — not sure I would get it again.  A funny story at SB: the man behind me offered to pay for my drink as I was having some trouble using my gift card.  I politely turned him down.  Later I realized maybe he was in a hurry and wanted to pay for his tumblers quickly.  Anyways, Happy Friday .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217869


Oh my goodness!!! Pink white and shiny red party!!! Everything looks gorgeous!


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks kindly ladies .

lemondln — yes, it’s a pink Cassie, I love this girl .  I started liking the Cassie/PM less than a year ago and have not been able to find a pink PM (despite checking store availability everyday).  Was very lucky to find my red PM at a store after stalking for 8 months.  I kinda like the Cassie better because of the easy turnlock closure.




lemondln said:


> Love all colors in your picture
> 
> Is it pink cassie?





_vee said:


> Love this vernis piece! So pretty  and the drink looks so yummy.






Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my goodness!!! Pink white and shiny red party!!! Everything looks gorgeous!


----------



## bowie102

Disney springs trip with Mickey (ignore people in the background)


----------



## lemondln

bowie102 said:


> Disney springs trip with Mickey (ignore people in the background)




The mickey key charm is so cute on croisette


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Thanks kindly ladies .
> 
> lemondln — yes, it’s a pink Cassie, I love this girl .  I started liking the Cassie/PM less than a year ago and have not been able to find a pink PM (despite checking store availability everyday).  Was very lucky to find my red PM at a store after stalking for 8 months.  I kinda like the Cassie better because of the easy turnlock closure.



Your cassie is very cute! I also wanna a pink bag


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> First time trying the strawberry funnel cake frappe!  Very sweet like a dessert — not sure I would get it again.  A funny story at SB: the man behind me offered to pay for my drink as I was having some trouble using my gift card.  I politely turned him down.  Later I realized maybe he was in a hurry and wanted to pay for his tumblers quickly.  Anyways, Happy Friday .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217869


Beautiful! All of it! That red zcp is the perfect red!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Beautiful! All of it! That red zcp is the perfect red!



Thanks A .  I agree that the Pomme D’amour is the perfect red.


----------



## Sunshine mama

bowie102 said:


> Disney springs trip with Mickey (ignore people in the background)


That Mickey charm just adds so much punch to the bag! Was this in Orlando?


----------



## bowie102

Sunshine mama said:


> That Mickey charm just adds so much punch to the bag! Was this in Orlando?


Yup Orlando, got that charm at the coach store there. Thank you!


----------



## Georgee girl

Waiting for my Pink Drink


----------



## mrslkc23

SB and LV!! Loving this thread ❤️❤️❤️


----------



## natjyl

After 15 weeks of lockdown


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beautiful picture!
> Oh and the apple crisp machismo sounds delicious!


Thanks sweet SM! Hope you get to try it soon. Happy Apple crisp midweek lol  


Iamminda said:


> First time trying the strawberry funnel cake frappe!  Very sweet like a dessert — not sure I would get it again.  A funny story at SB: the man behind me offered to pay for my drink as I was having some trouble using my gift card.  I politely turned him down.  Later I realized maybe he was in a hurry and wanted to pay for his tumblers quickly.  Anyways, Happy Friday .
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5217869


Perfect Apple candy red pic for fall @Iamminda  Your Rose sidekick with her lovely WaH bandeau is perfect too!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This amazing morning greeting for our fabulous club. This might sound silly but I always feel extra special when I’m greeted by a rainbow, like getting a kiss from heaven lol  Happy Wednesday, SB friends!
Venti Iced caramel macchiato


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This amazing morning greeting for our fabulous club. This might sound silly but I always feel extra special when I’m greeted by a rainbow, *like getting a kiss from heaven* lol  Happy Wednesday, SB friends!
> Venti Iced caramel macchiato
> View attachment 5221813



Beautifully said *MB*! How can you not feel good after seeing that?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Beautifully said *MB*! How can you not feel good after seeing that?


Thanks so much LI  Happy that my pic makes you happy too!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This amazing morning greeting for our fabulous club. This might sound silly but I always feel extra special when I’m greeted by a rainbow, like getting a kiss from heaven lol  Happy Wednesday, SB friends!
> Venti Iced caramel macchiato
> View attachment 5221813



I love this pretty picture — missed seeing you on the forum V .  I agree — there’s something very uplifting and special about seeing a rainbow after the rain.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I love this pretty picture — missed seeing you on the forum V .  I agree — there’s something very uplifting and special about seeing a rainbow after the rain.


Thank you so much, IM ~ I missed you guys too    I’ve been really busy lately. This rainbow moment forced me to pause and take out my phone for a snap to share with you lovely ladies. Our fun SB club is always on my mind so you guys are with me everywhere, regardless of how hectic life gets


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This amazing morning greeting for our fabulous club. This might sound silly but I always feel extra special when I’m greeted by a rainbow, like getting a kiss from heaven lol  Happy Wednesday, SB friends!
> Venti Iced caramel macchiato



What an absolutely perfect photo!!


----------



## mrslkc23

Took out an old beauty today, miss Beverly


----------



## Kate1989

Coffee and LV (two of my addictions)


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This amazing morning greeting for our fabulous club. This might sound silly but I always feel extra special when I’m greeted by a rainbow, like getting a kiss from heaven lol  Happy Wednesday, SB friends!
> Venti Iced caramel macchiato
> View attachment 5221813


So happy to see you posting again and what a gorgeous picture to pop in with! Hope things settle down a bit for you.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thank you lovely ladies   @ShoppingInSeattle @Aliluvlv
Happy Friday!


----------



## boyoverboard

A quick coffee stop mid-shopping  with DE Beaubourg, Trunks and Bags charm and my scarf which I’m wearing for the first time this year!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

boyoverboard said:


> A quick coffee stop mid-shopping  with DE Beaubourg, Trunks and Bags charm and my scarf which I’m wearing for the first time this year!
> 
> View attachment 5224708
> 
> View attachment 5224709


These are the best kind of coffee breaks lol. Your DE bag and scarf look great  TFS


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Fave frap and MPA to celebrate this Saturday: Venti caramel ribbon crunch


----------



## italianlolita

My deauville and my apple crisp macchiato…excuse my dusty messy car. I took a quick pic while waiting at a red light on my way to get a facial.


----------



## tylli

My very first and probably last Starbucks coffee at Milan airport yesterday with my lovely NF  We were flying home, and since there isn’t any Starbucks anywhere near me at home I just had to finally buy Pumpkin spice latte before boarding.


----------



## mrslkc23

Reverse PM with a refreshing iced youthberry tea


----------



## luvspurses

boyoverboard said:


> A quick coffee stop mid-shopping  with DE Beaubourg, Trunks and Bags charm and my scarf which I’m wearing for the first time this year!
> 
> View attachment 5224708
> 
> View attachment 5224709


looks fab with that red charm. have not seen that charm in a long time .


----------



## luvspurses

missconvy said:


> Pumpkin cream nitro with my amarante cles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5213267


this post inspired me to dig out my amarante cles. so beautiful!


----------



## luvspurses

just have to say this remains my favorite thread of all time on tpf : )


----------



## PuccaNGaru

italianlolita said:


> View attachment 5225693
> 
> My deauville and my apple crisp macchiato…excuse my dusty messy car. I took a quick pic while waiting at a red light on my way to get a facial.



Great pic! How is the Apple Crip drink, by the way? I‘m thinking of trying it before it goes away and the winter drinks begin.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Going to pick up my MP ~ finally! It took way too long considering I prepaid mid-September. Next year I’m going to buy it online lol. Enjoying my fave frap on the way to LV: Caramel ribbon crunch 




Hope your Friday is fab  SB friends!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Going to pick up my MP ~ finally! It took way too long considering I prepaid mid-September. Next year I’m going to buy it online lol. Enjoying my fave frap on the way to LV: Caramel ribbon crunch
> View attachment 5230145
> View attachment 5230146
> View attachment 5230148
> 
> Hope your Friday is fab  SB friends!



Happy Friday V .  How exciting you got your Japan MP — so cute and love the pink accent color!    Yum to your drink — I may need to try this one next time.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy Friday V .  How exciting you got your Japan MP — so cute and love the pink accent color!    Yum to your drink — I may need to try this one next time.


Thanks IM! If you have a sweet tooth, you’ll love the frap. It’s sugar on sugar on caramel  Happy end of week, my friend


----------



## Loriad

Two of my favorites -- pink drink and Pochette Metis!


----------



## _vee

Loriad said:


> Two of my favorites -- pink drink and Pochette Metis!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5230868


Love your PM! The colour is gorgeous. And yummy drink


----------



## _vee

The usual SB order


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Going to pick up my MP ~ finally! It took way too long considering I prepaid mid-September. Next year I’m going to buy it online lol. Enjoying my fave frap on the way to LV: Caramel ribbon crunch
> View attachment 5230145
> View attachment 5230146
> View attachment 5230148
> 
> Hope your Friday is fab  SB friends!


That was a long wait, but she’s so pretty  the pink interior is everything.


----------



## Loriad

_vee said:


> Love your PM! The colour is gorgeous. And yummy drink


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> That was a long wait, but she’s so pretty  the pink interior is everything.


Thanks hun  Yes, lesson learnt lol. The in store release was supposed to be October 1st but I suspect they oversold store stock during online release


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> First time ordering the iced coconut milk mocha machiatto.  Pretty good!  I was deciding between this and the cold brew with the toasted coconut milk (next time!).


you have so many beautiful colored zippy


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> you have so many beautiful colored zippy



Thanks .  I have sold all my vernis ZCPs except for one since they are too high maintenance/stressful  for me.  I got a bit of color transfer on this one shortly after this picture and just couldn’t bring myself to use it anymore.


----------



## merekat703

pumpkin coffee


----------



## vsmr

My work station today. I’m using the TP26 to pack my chargers and connectors.


----------



## cajhingle

smells like holiday


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I’m excited for the return of Holiday drinks tomorrow!
	

		
			
		

		
	




Had my last fall drink today: pumpkin spice Frappuccino. Happy midweek everyone


----------



## Aliluvlv

cajhingle said:


> smells like holiday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241002


Great shot (beautiful bag and charm!!) What drink did you get?


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m excited for the return of Holiday drinks tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241139
> 
> 
> Had my last fall drink today: pumpkin spice Frappuccino. Happy midweek everyone
> View attachment 5241141


I'm totally with you My! Can't wait to get my first holiday drink of the season tomorrow! And what a gorgeous NF!


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m excited for the return of Holiday drinks tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241139
> 
> 
> Had my last fall drink today: pumpkin spice Frappuccino. Happy midweek everyone
> View attachment 5241141


I’m super excited for the holiday drinks! Love this pic


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> I’m excited for the return of Holiday drinks tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5241139
> 
> 
> Had my last fall drink today: pumpkin spice Frappuccino. Happy midweek everyone
> View attachment 5241141



Is it that time already?  Thanks for the heads up .  I am loving your beautiful Khaki NF, especially the black/white mono trim.


----------



## Grande Latte

vsmr said:


> My work station today. I’m using the TP26 to pack my chargers and connectors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5240910


I never thought to use my TP26 this way. Thanks for the tip! I was still stuck on makeup and hairspray and all kinds of liquids, but electronic good are even more useful. Thanks you!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sorry for the late reply… Thank you, my SB friends! 

@Iamminda I’m so happy when you compliment this NF, sweet IM  It means a lot to me Happy holiday drink time!

@_vee Yay! Can’t wait to see your SB pics ~ now with your new cutie (PSP) 

@Aliluvlv Can’t wait to see which SB drinks you get, dear A. I love the holiday kickoff too  We’re lucky here in Canada, we’ve already celebrated Thanksgiving so we get 2 full months of Xmas fun!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

This was my pic from yesterday for the Holiday launch. My first Xmas drink was a Caramel Brûlé Latte  and it was delish
Happy November Friday!


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This was my pic from yesterday for the Holiday launch. My first Xmas drink was a Caramel Brûlé Latte  and it was delish
> Happy November Friday!
> View attachment 5242129


Wow, so beautiful My! That drink sounds so yummy! I haven't had a chance yet to get to SB yet but hopefully in the next few days.  Happy Friday!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This was my pic from yesterday for the Holiday launch. My first Xmas drink was a Caramel Brûlé Latte  and it was delish
> Happy November Friday!
> View attachment 5242129



So pretty — all of it . You always have the most festive and beautiful holiday decorations. I _love_ the look of the chain on your hat — tres chic


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So pretty — all of it . You always have the most festive and beautiful holiday decorations. I _love_ the look of the chain on your hat — tres chic


Thanks IM  You’re far too kind. Shoutout to Dollarama for everything on the tray!

A big congrats on your Speedy 20 reveal! Now, that’s tres chic! I’m so excited to see you rock your monogram beauty this holiday season


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow, so beautiful My! That drink sounds so yummy! I haven't had a chance yet to get to SB yet but hopefully in the next few days.  Happy Friday!


Thanks so much A! Creme brûlée is my fave dessert (battling with white chocolate anything) so I’m glad SB created a liquid counterpart  I can’t wait to see what your first yummy beverage will be - it’s such a hard choice lol. They’re all delicious so you can’t go wrong!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks IM  You’re far too kind. Shoutout to Dollarama for everything on the tray!
> 
> A big congrats on your Speedy 20 reveal! Now, that’s tres chic! I’m so excited to see you rock your monogram beauty this holiday season



Big thanks V . I am quite surprised at how smitten  I am with this cutie 20.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Big thanks V . I am quite surprised at how smitten  I am with this cutie 20.








						Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action
					

Thanks kindly ladies :).  I love this bag and wished I had gotten it sooner.     @MeepMeep67 @Iamminda :heart: :heart: What gorgeous LV pics! These beauties just brightened my weekend :smile:       Empreinte black leather is the top for me !!! Gorgeous Alma :heart:




					forum.purseblog.com
				



Love what you did with it: those pearls and your Marignan strap are TDF!!!   Happy Speedy Saturday, my friend!


----------



## Fixxi

forever.elise said:


> So, I'm just sitting here waiting for a friend to come meet me for a coffee, and I thought I would make a photo thread for your LV at Starbucks. A lot of TPF members are daily regulars here, so why not snap your LV, too!
> 
> Here is my Favorite MM with my coveted Blonde Roast!
> View attachment 3242099


I know this is a super old thread, but which purse is this? This purse is super cute and perfect size!!!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Pics of your Louis Vuitton in action
> 
> 
> Thanks kindly ladies :).  I love this bag and wished I had gotten it sooner.     @MeepMeep67 @Iamminda :heart: :heart: What gorgeous LV pics! These beauties just brightened my weekend :smile:       Empreinte black leather is the top for me !!! Gorgeous Alma :heart:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love what you did with it: those pearls and your Marignan strap are TDF!!!   Happy Speedy Saturday, my friend!



Thanks so much V  — appreciate your LV-love .  Miss seeing you around the forum.  Have a great week


----------



## Iamminda

Fixxi said:


> I know this is a super old thread, but which purse is this? This purse is super cute and perfect size!!!



Not Elise here but this is a discontinued purse called the Favorite in the MM size.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

Enjoying my venti iced chai with my Alma BB


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Popping in to share SB’s holiday drink collection. They went all pink for the theme and I’m totally obsessed with it  - even though I don’t _need_ anymore tumblers lol. There are a few colour changing cold cups too. Very cool! Let’s see how long my willpower lasts 




My drink this afternoon was a Venti white chocolate mocha. Happy monogram Monday


----------



## travelbliss

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Popping in to share SB’s holiday drink collection. They went all pink for the theme and I’m totally obsessed with it  - even though I don’t _need_ anymore tumblers lol. There are a few colour changing cold cups too. Very cool! Let’s see how long my willpower lasts
> View attachment 5245088
> View attachment 5245087
> 
> 
> My drink this afternoon was a Venti white chocolate mocha. Happy monogram Monday
> View attachment 5245086


Love this perfectly matching green with the holiday decor !!!


----------



## uhpharm01

Mid Century Gal said:


> Enjoying my venti iced chai with my Alma BB
> 
> View attachment 5244289


that's what I should have gotten today was an Iced Chai tea Latte. I got the Irish Creme Cold Brew, I didn't like it.


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

uhpharm01 said:


> that's what I should have gotten today was an Iced Chai tea Latte. I got the Irish Creme Cold Brew, I didn't like it.


I used to work at Starbucks for 2.5 years, so if there's ever a drink that you don't like, go tell them and they'll make you another one.


----------



## uhpharm01

Mid Century Gal said:


> I used to work at Starbucks for 2.5 years, so if there's ever a drink that you don't like, go tell them and they'll make you another one.


oh okay thank you


----------



## boyoverboard

In local Starbucks at opening time on a Saturday morning, waiting for my car to be serviced next door.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Picking up coffee, and a quick photo shoot!


----------



## boyoverboard

… And back in the house, enjoying another coffee.     My coffee machine is one of my most prized non-LV possessions.


----------



## ShoppingInSeattle

Chestnut Praline latte


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks @travelbliss  Happy Thanksgiving/holiday season to you! Can’t wait to see your Christmas gifts and unboxings

@Sunshine mama Gorgeous vernis at SB! I’m so happy you found this amazing mini pochette SM  Cheers!


boyoverboard said:


> … And back in the house, enjoying another coffee.     My coffee machine is one of my most prized non-LV possessions.
> 
> View attachment 5249079


 Love it! That’s such a good idea: there should be a thread on our most prized non-LV possessions lol


----------



## Iamminda

My first holiday drink this year .  They were out of regular peppermint mocha so I got a white chocolate peppermint mocha.


----------



## viewwing

Iamminda said:


> My first holiday drink this year .  They were out of regular peppermint mocha so I got a white chocolate peppermint mocha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251964


My RB epi Alma bb has been sitting pretty in my closet for 6 years, lol...I really should use it more. thanks for the reminder! It’s lovely...


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> My RB epi Alma bb has been sitting pretty in my closet for 6 years, lol...I really should use it more. thanks for the reminder! It’s lovely...



Thanks, bag twin . I know you have other pretty pink bags but you should definitely pull out this one every now and then.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy tone on tone Tuesday 


Iamminda said:


> My first holiday drink this year .  They were out of regular peppermint mocha so I got a white chocolate peppermint mocha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251964


Yummy! Both the drink and bag look delicious, IM  TFS!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy tone on tone Tuesday
> 
> Yummy! Both the drink and bag look delicious, IM  TFS!



Thank you V .  I am hoping that they have the regular peppermint mocha available next time.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Forgot to add my post-SB pic the other day. I’ve been pouring my coffees straight into tumblers since baristas can’t fill it for you anymore. It’s a must for this cold weather, keeps your drink nice and warm while you’re running around town 


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Drink was a caramel macchiato*


----------



## italianlolita

PuccaNGaru said:


> Great pic! How is the Apple Crip drink, by the way? I‘m thinking of trying it before it goes away and the winter drinks begin.



To me, it is a little too sweet. I wouldn't get it again.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Red  Cup day!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
Woke up extra early this morning to treat my family to holiday drinks. My SB was packed so they just handed me empty red cups


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Red  Cup day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253210
> View attachment 5253211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up extra early this morning to treat my family to holiday drinks. My SB was packed so they just handed me empty red cups


Wow you are so lucky My!  Great pic! Are the cups somewhat sparkley on the silver ribbon part? I went to 2 Starbucks at 8am and one said they were out already and the other one in target said they were in the building but not yet "received". So I didn't have any luck yet. My peppermint mocha in a paper cup and impossible breakfast sandwich was still delicious. I might have to go back in my evil queen sweatshirt to demand my cup (not very holiday spirited though)


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Red  Cup day!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253210
> View attachment 5253211
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Woke up extra early this morning to treat my family to holiday drinks. My SB was packed so they just handed me empty red cups



What a pretty, artistic picture . I didn’t know about red cup day. My guess is that they are all gone by now


----------



## Sunshine mama

Got a red cup too!  And there were so many pretty cups and tumblers!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks sweet @Iamminda ! Happy Friday to you and your cute Speedy 



Aliluvlv said:


> Wow you are so lucky My!  Great pic! Are the cups somewhat sparkley on the silver ribbon part? I went to 2 Starbucks at 8am and one said they were out already and the other one in target said they were in the building but not yet "received". So I didn't have any luck yet. My peppermint mocha in a paper cup and impossible breakfast sandwich was still delicious. I might have to go back in my evil queen sweatshirt to demand my cup (not very holiday spirited though)
> View attachment 5253511


Thanks hun  Haha that’s an awesome idea! Scare them straight lol. Hope your PM drink was delish, dear A 



Sunshine mama said:


> Got a red cup too!  And there were so many pretty cups and tumblers!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5253634
> View attachment 5253635
> View attachment 5253636


So gorgeous SM ~ I love the right side one in last pic (it’s literally a tumbler made for Barbie  ). It looks like US has more selection than Canada, as usual. Happy red cup and shearling day!


----------



## jelly-baby

A morning Starbucks visit with my daughters and Neverfull Mm. Eggnog latte and lemon muffin ordered


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelly-baby said:


> A morning Starbucks visit with my daughters and Neverfull Mm. Eggnog latte and lemon muffin ordered
> 
> View attachment 5254840


Pretty!!!


----------



## _vee

Picked up this pretty tumblr and some refreshers


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> Picked up this pretty tumblr and some refreshers
> 
> View attachment 5255547
> View attachment 5255548


Love this pretty one - reminds me of an ombré kimono print   Your Felicie looks great too. Congrats!


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Love this pretty one - reminds me of an ombré kimono print   Your Felicie looks great too. Congrats!


Thank you!  Their cups are too addicting


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This was my pic from yesterday for the Holiday launch. My first Xmas drink was a Caramel Brûlé Latte  and it was delish
> Happy November Friday!
> View attachment 5242129


I love this decor so much


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> My first holiday drink this year .  They were out of regular peppermint mocha so I got a white chocolate peppermint mocha.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5251964


Your Alma looks so beautiful!


----------



## _vee

Sunday SB


----------



## Iamminda

_vee said:


> Your Alma looks so beautiful!



Thanks .  I have been enjoying your SB pictures — hope you have been enjoying your SB goodies


----------



## _vee

Iamminda said:


> Thanks .  I have been enjoying your SB pictures — hope you have been enjoying your SB goodies


Aw thank you  I have been.. maybe a little too much!  I will sadly need to cut down because I’m going on vacation to Dominican Republic in February


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy caramel macchiato Thursday


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy caramel macchiato Thursday
> View attachment 5259026



Yum V .  I adore your pink backpack (and need to look into one for myself ).  Happy Weekend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Yum V . I adore your pink backpack (and need to look into one for myself ). Happy Weekend


TY sweet IM and Happy Thanksgiving! I couldn’t resist the pink furry ness when saw this backpack lol. Hope you’re enjoying your cute Speedy 20 this holiday weekend


----------



## jelly-baby

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy caramel macchiato Thursday
> View attachment 5259026



So cute. I wish I had a ‘pink fluffy backpack’ kinda life!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

jelly-baby said:


> So cute. I wish I had a ‘pink fluffy backpack’ kinda life!


Thank you! That’s so nice of you to say. I just gravitate to pinks and can’t help it lol. I’m rocking the same LV combo right now waiting for my friends. Grande chai latte this Black Friday


----------



## Sunshine mama

@Iamminda  Inspired me to use my Speedy 20 strap.  Drinking Cafe Misto with foamed oatmilk at home.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> @Iamminda  Inspired me to use my Speedy 20 strap.  Drinking Cafe Misto with foamed oatmilk at home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5265021


That strap looks amazing! So versatile. Shoutout to your cute charm too. Enjoy your yummy cafe misto SM


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

jelly-baby said:


> A morning Starbucks visit with my daughters and Neverfull Mm. Eggnog latte and lemon muffin ordered
> 
> View attachment 5254840


Do they still have the eggnog latte's? For some reason I thought they did away with it. I'm so excited. Going today to get one!


----------



## LavenderIce

Mid Century Gal said:


> Do they still have the eggnog latte's? For some reason I thought they did away with it. I'm so excited. Going today to get one!



Unfortunately, I haven't seen it on my sbx app. Maybe it varies by location? My grocery store's cafe offers it, which I've been meaning to try.

Has anyone else noticed that shipments for tumblers has been arriving outside of the release dates, or has that always been the case?


----------



## jelly-baby

Mid Century Gal said:


> Do they still have the eggnog latte's? For some reason I thought they did away with it. I'm so excited. Going today to get one!



I‘m in the UK so we are probably a good number of years behind when it comes to Starbucks drink options


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

jelly-baby said:


> I‘m in the UK so we are probably a good number of years behind when it comes to Starbucks drink options


That's too bad. Went to Starbucks today to get one, and they're not doing them anymore. Bummer!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Tuesday everyone. I can’t believe we’re just 2 weeks away from Christmas     I got a peppermint mocha today ~ in good holiday spirit ~ and it was delicious!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone. I can’t believe we’re just 2 weeks away from Christmas     I got a peppermint mocha today ~ in good holiday spirit ~ and it was delicious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268019



Happy Tuesday V . Hope you enjoyed your peppermint mocha — I am hoping I can get one this month (last time they ran out ).


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy Tuesday V . Hope you enjoyed your peppermint mocha — I am hoping I can get one this month (last time they ran out ).


Thank you IM   Oh no ~ if they knew how cherished you are in our SB family, they would restock all their syrups ASAP! Wishing you a yummy Holiday drink on your next visit , my friend


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Enjoying peppermint chocolates and Pike place this afternoon. Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Enjoying peppermint chocolates and Pike place this afternoon. Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272165



So pretty and festive V .  I love love love the blue and white color theme of your tree.  You have such lovely decorations — I wish I can have you decorate my place .


----------



## Loriad

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Enjoying peppermint chocolates and Pike place this afternoon. Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272165


I spy a Gucci bag!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> So pretty and festive V . I love love love the blue and white color theme of your tree. You have such lovely decorations — I wish I can have you decorate my place .


Aww you’re too kind IM ~ thank you   I get carried away with themes and matching everything a little bit  lol. If I ever came over to your place, I’d be way too distracted by your gorgeous LVs to decorate *wink wink. Merry Mono Monday!


Loriad said:


> I spy a Gucci bag!


Haha good eye! Hope you enjoyed the House of Gucci movie too  Cheers


----------



## jelly-baby

Enjoying a latte and lemon muffin with my PSM (sorry about the bad light, I was right under one of those awful spotlights!)


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Enjoying peppermint chocolates and Pike place this afternoon. Merry Christmas everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5272165


I need to come over!!!
What is the beautiful golden furniture? Are you a princess or a queen???


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelly-baby said:


> Enjoying a latte and lemon muffin with my PSM (sorry about the bad light, I was right under one of those awful spotlights!)
> 
> View attachment 5273889


Beautuful,  and yummy yummy!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I need to come over!!!
> What is the beautiful golden furniture? Are you a princess or a queen???


A visit from you would make my New Year, SM!      TY for your sweet and amazingly thoughtful compliment! Merry Christmas XO


----------



## Iamminda

jelly-baby said:


> Enjoying a latte and lemon muffin with my PSM (sorry about the bad light, I was right under one of those awful spotlights!)
> 
> View attachment 5273889



The lemon muffin looks so yummy — I would like to try it .  I have only had their lemon pound cake — also yum.


----------



## jelly-baby

Iamminda said:


> The lemon muffin looks so yummy — I would like to try it .  I have only had their lemon pound cake — also yum.



They are amazing! The problem is that I always choose them. I need to try new things…


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelly-baby said:


> They are amazing! The problem is that I always choose them. I need to try new things…


I do the same thing. I always get the blueberry muffin.


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> I do the same thing. I always get the blueberry muffin.




I love SB's blueberry muffin too, so does my daughter.  Also, I always order the same stuff, last time tried some holiday drinks, not a fan.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> I do the same thing. I always get the blueberry muffin.





lemondln said:


> I love SB's blueberry muffin too, so does my daughter.





	

		
			
		

		
	
Yummm! I’m addicted to those too


----------



## Sunshine mama

@MyBelongs to Louis  and  @lemondln 
Should I take a big chance and try a lemon muffin?


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis  and  @lemondln
> Should I take a big chance and try a lemon muffin?





Aww just checked and my neighbour hood SB doesn’t even carry them. Boo! I’ll have to live vicariously through your taste buds @Sunshine mama @lemondln


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> @MyBelongs to Louis  and  @lemondln
> Should I take a big chance and try a lemon muffin?



Yes and please report back with pictures and full review


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Yes and please report back with pictures and full review


I don't know. I'll think about it. It's such a big change!!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> I don't know. I'll think about it. It's such a big change!!




Try and share with your daughters, spare the risk


----------



## jelly-baby

Sunshine mama said:


> Should I take a big chance and try a lemon muffin?



Yes!  GO GO GO 

Maybe we should have a week where we all try something from Starbucks that we've not tried before!


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelly-baby said:


> Yes!  GO GO GO
> 
> Maybe we should have a week where we all try something from Starbucks that we've not tried before!


That is a brilliant idea!
I'll "try" a blueberry muffin!
@lemondln , will you  "try" a lemon muffin?
@Iamminda , @MyBelongs to Louis , @jelly-baby  what will you all try?


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> That is a brilliant idea!
> I'll "try" a blueberry muffin!
> @lemondln , will you  "try" a lemon muffin?
> @Iamminda , @MyBelongs to Louis , @jelly-baby  what will you all try?



I have never had the lemon muffin before although I would love it — so I will probably try it if they have it here


----------



## Iamminda

New Item Challenge Completed 

I didn’t expect DH to suggest getting some coffee today (guess he wanted it to go with his donut ).   I was tempted to get the peppermint mocha (which I love) but opted for a new drink.  Here’s the Iced Sugar Cookie Almondmilk Latte.  Pretty good


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> New Item Challenge Completed
> 
> I didn’t expect DH to suggest getting some coffee today (guess he wanted it to go with his donut ). I was tempted to get the peppermint mocha (which I love) but opted for a new drink. Here’s the Iced Sugar Cookie Almondmilk Latte. Pretty good
> 
> View attachment 5275946


Wow IM ~ what an inspirational post this holiday Friday  So happy you got to try a brand new SB item and enjoyed it!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow IM ~ what an inspirational post this holiday Friday  So happy you got to try a brand new SB item and enjoyed it!



Happy Pre-Holiday Weekend to you V .


----------



## musiclover

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy caramel macchiato Thursday
> View attachment 5259026


I love your Juicy backpack, My!  It’s really cute.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> New Item Challenge Completed
> 
> I didn’t expect DH to suggest getting some coffee today (guess he wanted it to go with his donut ).   I was tempted to get the peppermint mocha (which I love) but opted for a new drink.  Here’s the Iced Sugar Cookie Almondmilk Latte.  Pretty good
> 
> View attachment 5275946


I love this card case, Iam!  Is this the dark grey Damier print?  It’s so elegant.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Happy Pre-Holiday Weekend to you V .


TY my friend   Same to you!!



musiclover said:


> I love your Juicy backpack, My!  It’s really cute.


Thanks hun! Have a merry and musical Christmas


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> I love this card case, Iam!  Is this the dark grey Damier print?  It’s so elegant.



Thanks ML .  Yes, it’s the lovely damier graphite print.  The first one I got in store had a dent in it (guess I didn’t inspect it too closely ) so I had to exchange it for a perfect one a couple weeks later.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> New Item Challenge Completed
> 
> I didn’t expect DH to suggest getting some coffee today (guess he wanted it to go with his donut ).   I was tempted to get the peppermint mocha (which I love) but opted for a new drink.  Here’s the Iced Sugar Cookie Almondmilk Latte.  Pretty good
> 
> View attachment 5275946


Your drink looks prettier than the one my DD got!  Her drink just looked like plain iced coffee.
My DD LOVES that drink.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Thanks ML .  Yes, it’s the lovely damier graphite print.  The first one I got in store had a dent in it (guess I didn’t inspect it too closely ) so I had to exchange it for a perfect one a couple weeks later.


And I noticed the absence of your signature squiggly lines!


----------



## Sunshine mama

A quick SB run to get a blueberry muffin. I was gonna try the lemon flavor(for real), but they don't offer it.


----------



## mrslkc23

Taking a (coffee) break from thinking whether to pull the trigger for the keepall XS eclipse reverse


----------



## missconvy

mrslkc23 said:


> Taking a (coffee) break from thinking whether to pull the trigger for the keepall XS eclipse reverse
> 
> View attachment 5276258


Haha love your caption. We’ve all been there.


----------



## mrslkc23

missconvy said:


> Haha love your caption. We’ve all been there.


Then the next post will be the reveal


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick SB run to get a blueberry muffin. I was gonna try the lemon flavor(for real), but they don't offer it.
> View attachment 5276246



Gorgeous amarante!!   I was going to try the lemon muffin yesterday but they didn’t have any either.


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Taking a (coffee) break from thinking whether to pull the trigger for the keepall XS eclipse reverse
> 
> View attachment 5276258


Lovely. I can't wait for the reveal.  And I also double cup my drinks.


----------



## jelly-baby

Sunshine mama said:


> A quick SB run to get a blueberry muffin. I was gonna try the lemon flavor(for real), but they don't offer it.





Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous amarante!!   I was going to try the lemon muffin yesterday but they didn’t have any either.



Maybe they’re just here in the UK? I’ve been ordering them for about 15 years so they’ve been around a while for sure. I know we tend to get a different more limited menu here.


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> That is a brilliant idea!
> I'll "try" a blueberry muffin!
> @lemondln , will you  "try" a lemon muffin?
> @Iamminda , @MyBelongs to Louis , @jelly-baby  what will you all try?




I actually wanted to try lemon muffin, but my nearby SB stores don't sell at all


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> I actually wanted to try lemon muffin, but my nearby SB stores don't sell at all


Same at the SBs I frequent.


----------



## Aliluvlv

jelly-baby said:


> Enjoying a latte and lemon muffin with my PSM (sorry about the bad light, I was right under one of those awful spotlights!)
> 
> View attachment 5273889


 So beautiful and yes count me in on trying the lemon muffin! I love lemon! 


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5275167
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yummm! I’m addicted to those too


  This is hilarious! 


Iamminda said:


> New Item Challenge Completed
> 
> I didn’t expect DH to suggest getting some coffee today (guess he wanted it to go with his donut ).   I was tempted to get the peppermint mocha (which I love) but opted for a new drink.  Here’s the Iced Sugar Cookie Almondmilk Latte.  Pretty good
> 
> View attachment 5275946


 Love it! You won the challenge M! Congratulations!That drink looks so yummy too! 


Sunshine mama said:


> A quick SB run to get a blueberry muffin. I was gonna try the lemon flavor(for real), but they don't offer it.
> View attachment 5276246


 So beautiful!
I really enjoyed these posts!


----------



## Aliluvlv

mrslkc23 said:


> Taking a (coffee) break from thinking whether to pull the trigger for the keepall XS eclipse reverse
> 
> View attachment 5276258


Beautiful pic! Good luck with your decision!


----------



## lemondln

New fresh kirigami set with SB matcha frap

Covid cases are 5000+ today in Ontario, the highest since the start of the pandemic, I have no guts to go grocery shopping  




Thanks to my husband running quickly to pick up my DB drink 

It is snowing outside, but I am so happy with my colorful goodies.


----------



## Islandbreeze

lemondln said:


> New fresh kirigami set with SB matcha frap
> 
> Covid cases are 5000+ today in Ontario, the highest since the start of the pandemic, I have no guts to go grocery shopping
> 
> View attachment 5280022
> 
> 
> Thanks to my husband running quickly to pick up my DB drink
> 
> It is snowing outside, but I am so happy with my colorful goodies.
> 
> View attachment 5280018


Beautiful. Will remind you of summer!


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> New fresh kirigami set with SB matcha frap
> 
> Covid cases are 5000+ today in Ontario, the highest since the start of the pandemic, I have no guts to go grocery shopping
> 
> View attachment 5280022
> 
> 
> Thanks to my husband running quickly to pick up my DB drink
> 
> It is snowing outside, but I am so happy with my colorful goodies.
> 
> View attachment 5280018



So pretty—I love mine!   Stay safe this holiday


----------



## lemondln

Islandbreeze said:


> Beautiful. Will remind you of summer!



Yeah, thank you, it is so winter here, miss the summer


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> So pretty—I love mine!   Stay safe this holiday



Thank you, it is scary outside now. We probably will have another lockdown.

I found my blue pochette, the button is not centered in the flower, shall I keep it or return it?


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Thank you, it is scary outside now. We probably will have another lockdown.
> 
> I found my blue pochette, the button is not centered in the flower, shall I keep it or return it?



I just looked at my blue one and found the button is not centered either.  Guess I didn’t look at it too closely at the store — oh well.  I looked at the ones listed on FP, think most of them are not 100% centered either.  If it bothers you, then perhaps you can return it.  I don’t know how hard it is to get buy this again now that it’s been 8 months since release.  Good luck deciding.


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> I just looked at my blue one and found the button is not centered either.  Guess I didn’t look at it too closely at the store — oh well.  I looked at the ones listed on FP, think most of them are not 100% centered either.  If it bothers you, then perhaps you can return it.  I don’t know how hard it is to get buy this again now that it’s been 8 months since release.  Good luck deciding.




Thanks for checking! That's very helpful.

I looked at LV listing, the smallest one also not centered, maybe it is meant to be not centered lol
My smallest one looks better than this.


----------



## uhpharm01

Iamminda said:


> New Item Challenge Completed
> 
> I didn’t expect DH to suggest getting some coffee today (guess he wanted it to go with his donut ).   I was tempted to get the peppermint mocha (which I love) but opted for a new drink.  Here’s the Iced Sugar Cookie Almondmilk Latte.  Pretty good
> 
> View attachment 5275946


I'm glad that you liked the new drink.


----------



## shoes+handbags

Christmas shopping at Shinola earlier this week. I was excited to see they had a cafe in the store with coffee art in a to go cup. Merry Christmas!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Merry _Christmas Eve_ SB friends! Hope your celebrations are safe and wonderful this holiday weekend 


	

		
			
		

		
	
My pink goodies today with a White Peppermint Mocha


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry _Christmas Eve_ SB friends! Hope your celebrations are safe and wonderful this holiday weekend
> View attachment 5280714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pink goodies today with a White Peppermint Mocha



The nutcracker!  

Merry Christmas Eve everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

shoes+handbags said:


> View attachment 5280557
> 
> Christmas shopping at Shinola earlier this week. I was excited to see they had a cafe in the store with coffee art in a to go cup. Merry Christmas!



Pretty .  We have been looking for places with coffee art since we started watching Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> The nutcracker!
> 
> Merry Christmas Eve everyone!


Lol IKR? Thanks hun. It was too hilarious a style to pass up. I have 2 drunk Nutcrackers now  Merry Christmas Eve!


----------



## shoes+handbags

Iamminda said:


> Pretty .  We have been looking for places with coffee art since we started watching Comedians in Cars Getting Coffee


I need to check out this show! I love Jerry Seinfeld!


----------



## Sunshine mama

All I needed was a card organizer to get my coffee this morning.  A slice of my DD's fraisier cake goes perfectly with my coffee!!!


----------



## LavenderIce

Sunshine mama said:


> All I needed was a card organizer to get my coffee this morning.  A slice of my DD's fraisier cake goes perfectly with my coffee!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5281107



Merry Christmas @Sunshine mama! That cake looks delicious!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

+1! That strawberry cake looks divine  I love your beautiful tree this year too @Sunshine mama  Merry Christmas


----------



## Sunshine mama

LavenderIce said:


> Merry Christmas @Sunshine mama! That cake looks delicious!


Thank you! Merry Christmas to you too sweet L!!


MyBelongs to Louis said:


> +1! That strawberry cake looks divine  I love your beautiful tree this year too @Sunshine mama  Merry Christmas


Thank you! Merry Christmas sweet M!

Here's the picture of the whole cake.


----------



## Loriad

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Merry Christmas to you too sweet L!!
> 
> Thank you! Merry Christmas sweet M!
> 
> Here's the picture of the whole cake.
> View attachment 5281163


This is beyond beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Loriad said:


> This is beyond beautiful!!!


Thank you Loriad!


----------



## Bumbles

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you! Merry Christmas to you too sweet L!!
> 
> Thank you! Merry Christmas sweet M!
> 
> Here's the picture of the whole cake.
> View attachment 5281163


Yummy!


----------



## lemondln

SB challenge made me buy frap 3 times.   

Hence, cafe vanilla frap today


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> SB challenge made me buy frap 3 times.
> 
> Hence, cafe vanilla frap today
> 
> View attachment 5281655


Hope you got a lot of stars!!!


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Hope you got a lot of stars!!!



100+ stars today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Picking up a cup of coffee with my Speedy 20.


----------



## LV Ella

Some of my loves in life….


----------



## jelly-baby

#SBchallenge
Finally made a trip to SB after getting covid last week. I switched my usual lemon muffin for a salted caramel and pecan swirl. Thumbs up for the swirl! Also couldn’t resist the little novelty gingerbread. Brought my new ZCP along for the ride.


----------



## Sunshine mama

jelly-baby said:


> #SBchallenge
> Finally made a trip to SB after getting covid last week. I switched my usual lemon muffin for a salted caramel and pecan swirl. Thumbs up for the swirl! Also couldn’t resist the little novelty gingerbread. Brought my new ZCP along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 5283110


Oh my gosh!
I'm so glad you got to finally go to SB after getting covid!
Hope you are back to normal!


----------



## jelly-baby

Sunshine mama said:


> Oh my gosh!
> I'm so glad you got to finally go to SB after getting covid!
> Hope you are back to normal!



Yes all back to normal now thank you! Luckily I only got mild cold symptoms so I sailed through it compared to some people. We were also lucky that my husband and two daughters didnt catch it at all. Funny how it is so contagious yet I can live with three other people who don’t get if from me


----------



## LavenderIce

jelly-baby said:


> #SBchallenge
> Finally made a trip to SB after getting covid last week. I switched my usual lemon muffin for a salted caramel and pecan swirl. Thumbs up for the swirl! Also couldn’t resist the little novelty gingerbread. Brought my new ZCP along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 5283110



Caramel pecan swirl? And, that gingerbread cookie that looks like an iced latte? Lemon muffin? IIRC, you also get eggnog lattes? Your Starbucks gets all the good stuff! American Starbucks is so inferior compared to other countries.


----------



## Iamminda

jelly-baby said:


> #SBchallenge
> Finally made a trip to SB after getting covid last week. I switched my usual lemon muffin for a salted caramel and pecan swirl. Thumbs up for the swirl! Also couldn’t resist the little novelty gingerbread. Brought my new ZCP along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 5283110



All yummy   That cookie is so cute.  Glad to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## lemondln

Lemon loaf cake is so yummy


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Lemon loaf cake is so yummy
> 
> View attachment 5285268


This picture is so pretty lemon!
The pink/yellow pochette with the pink drink and the yellow cake is brilliant!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

^Agreed!! I love how the yummy lemon loaf matches your BTP Kirigami perfectly @lemondln  This pic is making me yearn for spring lol


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> This picture is so pretty lemon!
> The pink/yellow pochette with the pink drink and the yellow cake is brilliant!



haha Thanks, Sunshine mama   
Now I am kinda sure the lemon muffin should be good too


----------



## lemondln

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> ^Agreed!! I love how the yummy lemon loaf matches your BTP Kirigami perfectly @lemondln  This pic is making me yearn for spring lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5285286



Thanks MyBelongs to Louis! 

it's just good time to enjoy some spring on new years eve  when omicron soaring outside


----------



## Sunshine mama

Drinking a Flat White today.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking a Flat White today.
> View attachment 5285841



Beautiful  — your pictures are always so gorgeous (the bag/SLG, the background/setting, the lighting, etc). I think you had said you just use your phone (?) to take them but I honestly don’t know how you capture each shot so beautifully (it’s a real talent — pure magic ). Happy New Year SSSSSM and all our SB friends .


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful  — your pictures are always so gorgeous (the bag/SLG, the background/setting, the lighting, etc). I think you had said you just use your phone (?) to take them but I honestly don’t know how you capture each shot so beautifully (it’s a real talent — pure magic ). Happy New Year SSSSSM and all our SB friends .


Thank you sweet IM!
You are very kind. Happy new year to you too my friend!


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking a Flat White today.
> View attachment 5285841


Wow. This Fendi bag is gorgeous. Is it a vintage piece or something new? Sorry, I haven't been keep up with bags!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Wow. This Fendi bag is gorgeous. Is it a vintage piece or something new? Sorry, I haven't been keep up with bags!


Thank you. It's a vintage velvet mini Mama Baguette bag.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy first Sunday of 2022  One last shot of my Christmas decor with LV before I have to take it down. Hope everyone has a great new week!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I was successful at resisting all the gorgeous pink SB drinkware this holiday season. Then I was rewarded with the same pink SB drinkware for Christmas  Funny how life works out sometimes!
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
I’m obsessed with this shade of hot pink  So happy that I got it!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy first Sunday of 2022  One last shot of my Christmas decor with LV before I have to take it down. Hope everyone has a great new week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286668



Beautiful V  — thanks for sharing one last pic of your holiday decor (I am already looking forward to seeing your decor next Christmas .)


----------



## LavenderIce

Late post: NYE Starbuck's run with monogram Speedy 20. You can't tell since the cup is in the cupholder, but they already went to the regular cups. I'm going to miss the holiday cups.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful V  — thanks for sharing one last pic of your holiday decor (I am already looking forward to seeing your decor next Christmas .)


TY dear IM  You’re too kind, as always. I’m feeling the jungle/tiger vibes this year so maybe we’ll do a safari theme next Xmas. Hope your first week of 2022 is fantastic !!


----------



## Luxlover13

New Starbucks Valentine’s Day release featuring mini pochettes


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Luxlover13 said:


> New Starbucks Valentine’s Day release featuring mini pochettes
> View attachment 5287977


Wow so much red gorgeousness in one shot, I don’t even know where to begin…  Congrats on scoring this VDay cutie and thanks for sharing your dreamy SLGs with us!


----------



## Luxlover13

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Wow so much red gorgeousness in one shot, I don’t even know where to begin…  Congrats on scoring this VDay cutie and thanks for sharing your dreamy SLGs with us!



Red is my favorite color  thank you so much!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

jelly-baby said:


> #SBchallenge
> Finally made a trip to SB after getting covid last week. I switched my usual lemon muffin for a salted caramel and pecan swirl. Thumbs up for the swirl! Also couldn’t resist the little novelty gingerbread. Brought my new ZCP along for the ride.
> 
> View attachment 5283110


Glad you are feeling better


----------



## BA77

Having a Sugar Plum danish and a Matcha Green Latte with Red Epi Neverfull


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not at SB, but SB mug and SB coffee at home with my pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but SB mug and SB coffee at home with my pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293241



Beautiful  — I much rather have these cake pops than SB’s (I have gotten some animal ones from SBs where one eye is lower than the other, or the mouth is slightly crooked)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful  — I much rather have these cake pops than SB’s (I have gotten some animal ones from SBs where one eye is lower than the other, or the mouth is slightly crooked)


Thank you. 
LOL! I've seen those too.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but SB mug and SB coffee at home with my pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293241


What a dreamy pic! You always know how to tempt us with your endless goodies of pink sweetness SM  LVoe, LVoe, LVoe!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> What a dreamy pic! You always know how to tempt us with your endless goodies of pink sweetness SM  LVoe, LVoe, LVoe!


Thank you.
And you just have a way of validating people!


----------



## cdean724

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but SB mug and SB coffee at home with my pink Papillon and pink pops(cake)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293241


Love everything about this pic!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

cdean724 said:


> Love everything about this pic!!


Thank you!


----------



## missconvy

Pochette Métis reverse


----------



## Sunshine mama

missconvy said:


> Pochette Métis reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298991


It seems like you chose the right drink! It matches your beautuful bag!


----------



## bagwhore808

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Merry _Christmas Eve_ SB friends! Hope your celebrations are safe and wonderful this holiday weekend
> View attachment 5280714
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My pink goodies today with a White Peppermint Mocha


Is that a pocket agenda?  If so, do you use it as a wallet?


----------



## alex2net

date with palermo pm


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

bagwhore808 said:


> Is that a pocket agenda?  If so, do you use it as a wallet?


It’s a passport holder that I use as a cardholder/wallet sometimes, just to enjoy the cute stickers


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Mono Monday all   I stumbled upon this prism beauty today ~ perfect for LV’s prism charm!


----------



## xxBlack

missconvy said:


> Pochette Métis reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5298991


My GF wants that bag, i have to admit it looks very beautiful!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all   I stumbled upon this prism beauty today ~ perfect for LV’s prism charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300213
> View attachment 5300223



Whoa, two awesome prism cuties .  I love your new tumbler and your beautiful charm.  Have a great week V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Whoa, two awesome prism cuties . I love your new tumbler and your beautiful charm. Have a great week V


TY sweet IM  So glad you like this pairing! The prismatic rainbow colours just make me so happy. Perfect winter pick me up lol  Wishing you a great new week as well!


----------



## Luxlover13

Tiny Backpack and Starbucks Tumbler


----------



## HeartHermes

lemondln said:


> Lemon loaf cake is so yummy
> 
> View attachment 5285268


Beautiful picture!


----------



## PurpleLilac

alex2net said:


> date with palermo pm


She looks brand new! Still on the lookout for a gently used one like this!


----------



## lemondln

Bought this light green cup from Starbucks today, love it so much


----------



## missconvy

Beetroot latte (it’s bright pink!) and Neverfull azur


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all  I stumbled upon this prism beauty today ~ perfect for LV’s prism charm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5300213
> View attachment 5300223



I saw this at my local Starbucks this morning. Although it looks even better IRL, it does not look as good without the LV prism charm.

Late last week--6 key holder and 5050 vanilla and spice chai oat latte made by the best barista. I had to see her before she retired on Friday.


----------



## LavenderIce

Starbucks run this morning with my 6 key holder (again)


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Starbucks run this morning with my 6 key holder (again)
> View attachment 5312962


This tray idea is genius! Perfect for transporting our beloved SB lol. Thanks for your kind compliment too, LI 


lemondln said:


> Bought this light green cup from Starbucks today, love it so much
> 
> View attachment 5312443
> 
> View attachment 5312445


OMG I love the shade for spring ~ so fresh and pretty!! Congrats


----------



## Grande Latte

Nothing special. Just a takeout latte with my essential SLGs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

My pink tumbler ready to be filled.


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> My pink tumbler ready to be filled.
> View attachment 5319194



You have to teach me how to take photos looking down without creating shadows. Thank you in advance!


----------



## LavenderIce

Grande Latte said:


> You have to teach me how to take photos looking down without creating shadows. Thank you in advance!



Agreed! @Sunshine mama is a photography master! SM your pics are probably why I got into LV in the first place.


----------



## Cachou97

New to me Cite MM (I’m in love) and matcha latte: I asked for hot and they gave me a cold one by mistake that I got to keep (bf was happy) ☺️


----------



## toujours*chic

If anyone is looking for the SB recently released green/lime textured cup, there are several at the Target in-store SB at the Westfield Culver City (formerly Foxhills Mall).


----------



## mrslkc23

Speedy 20 with my fave SB tumbler!


----------



## Sunshine mama

mrslkc23 said:


> Speedy 20 with my fave SB tumbler!
> View attachment 5320860


It's good to see action shots with this cutie! I'm glad you're enjoying it. 
The round coin purse is really cute too.


----------



## mrslkc23

Sunshine mama said:


> It's good to see action shots with this cutie! I'm glad you're enjoying it.
> The round coin purse is really cute too.


Thanks SSM! It's such a great bag, can't believe I held off that long to use it


----------



## Sunshine mama

My 2 SLG faves  with my tumbler.


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> My 2 SLG faves  with my tumbler.
> View attachment 5324085


So pretty! Valentine is around the corner


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> So pretty! Valentine is around the corner


Thank you!


----------



## Sarah03

My PM’s first Starbucks run! I got a Caramel Frappuccino


----------



## brnicutie

hanging out at Starbucks with my bum bag


----------



## Iamminda

Sarah03 said:


> My PM’s first Starbucks run! I got a Caramel Frappuccino



That Caramel Frapp looks delicious Sarah!  So glad to see you are already enjoying your new PM (I may need this one eventually ).



brnicutie said:


> hanging out at Starbucks with my bum bag
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325505



Your matcha (?) drink looks quite refreshing .  Cant wait to see what’s in the shopping bag


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> That Caramel Frapp looks delicious Sarah!  So glad to see you are already enjoying your new PM (I may need this one eventually ).
> 
> 
> 
> Your matcha (?) drink looks quite refreshing .  Cant wait to see what’s in the shopping bag


It’s the Zendaya drink. It was ok. Just thought I’d try it out.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> It’s the Zendaya drink. It was ok. Just thought I’d try it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5325601



Thanks for sharing  — I haven’t heard of her drink before (I am so out of the loop ).  I am not a huge fan of matcha but I think adding coconut milk to anything makes it taste better.


----------



## Sarah03

Iamminda said:


> That Caramel Frapp looks delicious Sarah!  So glad to see you are already enjoying your new PM (I may need this one eventually ).


Thank you, Minda! You definitely need this bag in noir.


----------



## jelly-baby

Grande latte and lemon muffin accompanying my South Bank Besace.


----------



## viewwing

Hot pink alma waiting to go out with my new cherry blossom tumbler.


----------



## Iamminda

viewwing said:


> Hot pink alma waiting to go out with my new cherry blossom tumbler.



Pretty everything .  We are Vivienne charm twins .


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> Hot pink alma waiting to go out with my new cherry blossom tumbler.


Everything about this picture is so pretty viewwing!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Everything about this picture is so pretty viewwing!


Aww that’s so nice coming from the “queen of pretties” like you! Thank you!


----------



## lemondln

Speedy 20 + Dragon drink + HB's pike place coffee+ lemon loaf cake


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Speedy 20 + Dragon drink + HB's pike place coffee+ lemon loaf cake
> 
> View attachment 5359335



I love lemon loaf cake


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Speedy 20 + Dragon drink + HB's pike place coffee+ lemon loaf cake
> 
> View attachment 5359335


Love them all!!!


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> I love lemon loaf cake


Me too, favorite SB cake


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> Love them all!!!




Dragon drink so good, my husband keeps drinking from my cup


----------



## Sunshine mama

Using this tumbler today.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day. I really love how cute this bag is!


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> The other day. I really love how cute this bag is!
> View attachment 5363971



Super cute SSSSM .  A few days ago, I was standing in line somewhere next to a gal with this bag — she had a twilly on the handle like you and she used a woven leather strap (like a Chanel Flap bag chain).


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Super cute SSSSM .  A few days ago, I was standing in line somewhere next to a gal with this bag — she had a twilly on the handle like you and she used a woven leather strap (like a Chanel Flap bag chain).


Thank you IMMMMM!
And how scandalous! Using a Chanel-ish strap with a Louis???


----------



## LulaLV

Shopping and Starbucks date with my daughter this week. Love using the Felicie chain strap on my PA when I need to be hands free.


----------



## KiryuChan

Matcha latte kind of day


----------



## uhpharm01

Sunshine mama said:


> My 2 SLG faves  with my tumbler.
> View attachment 5324085


I like your starbucks cup.


----------



## Sunshine mama

uhpharm01 said:


> I like your starbucks cup.


Thank you!


----------



## boyoverboard

At Starbucks this morning with Josh backpack in Monogram Macassar and Brazza wallet in Monogram Pastel.


----------



## Sunshine mama

boyoverboard said:


> At Starbucks this morning with Josh backpack in Monogram Macassar and Brazza wallet in Monogram Pastel.
> 
> View attachment 5375448
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375447


Love your Brazza!!!


----------



## Namwan-

My NeoNoe with my Macbook inside.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not at SB, but just drinking coffee.


----------



## brnicutie

My tiny bag energy today with iced green tea and bacon egg bites.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Drinking SB at the botanical garden in the morning.


----------



## Christofle

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking SB at the botanical garden in the morning.
> View attachment 5398057


What a lovely bouquet of Mulberry and Vs.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Christofle said:


> What a lovely bouquet of Mulberry and Vs.


Thank you C!!


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Drinking SB at the botanical garden in the morning.
> View attachment 5398057


Ss22 is your season isn’t it?ifeel like everything Sold this season is yellow and pink! So cheery!


----------



## _vee

Starbucks Sunday  Coffee Frappuccino (Decaf) and Mango Dragonfruit Lemonade


----------



## uhpharm01

_vee said:


> Starbucks Sunday  Coffee Frappuccino (Decaf) and Mango Dragonfruit Lemonade
> 
> View attachment 5404265
> View attachment 5404268


Nice, I've never had their decaf coffee at Starbucks. But their coffee based frappuccinos are pretty good. imo.


----------



## _vee

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice, I've never had their decaf coffee at Starbucks. But their coffee based frappuccinos are pretty good. imo.


So good! And they’re lower in calories than their other fraps


----------



## Sunshine mama

A hot latte for DH. Had to take a photo.


----------



## NWGal

In the drive through


----------



## viewwing

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but just drinking coffee.
> View attachment 5392134


May I know how you attach the coin pouch to the xs?


----------



## _vee

Today’s SB


----------



## Sunshine mama

viewwing said:


> May I know how you attach the coin pouch to the xs?


I used an O ring to attach the zipper pull of the coin purse to the strap attachment of the bag.


----------



## Sunshine mama

The other day just a plain pour over coffee.


----------



## brnicutie

I have the Poppy with me today.


----------



## uhpharm01

lemondln said:


> Speedy 20 + Dragon drink + HB's pike place coffee+ lemon loaf cake
> 
> View attachment 5359335


My dad gets the Pike Place everyday in a Grande size with half and half. That Dragon drink looks so good.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Salted caramel cold foam cold brew and friends at work today.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5427058
> 
> Salted caramel cold foam cold brew and friends at work today.



Love this beautiful LV and SB picture — what a nice treat to enjoy at work .  I need to try this drink since it looks delicious  and less caloric than a frapp.


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Love this beautiful LV and SB picture — what a nice treat to enjoy at work .  I need to try this drink since it looks delicious  and less caloric than a frapp.


Thank you M! Yes overall I switched to the cold foam cold brews because they’re still yummy but much less sugary than a frapp and the amount of caffeine in a tall is about all I can handle.   Happy almost Friday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Shoutout to our lovely @Sunshine mama for thinking of me  I miss you too!!!

Here is my latest SB spring tumbler (bought in March) and belated Bday pics from my tea party celebration. Sorry for the late Alma reveal @Iamminda  @MeepMeep67  I’ve been super busy but hope everyone in our SB family is well

Lots of love, V


----------



## _vee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shoutout to our lovely @Sunshine mama for thinking of me  I miss you too!!!
> 
> Here is my latest SB spring tumbler (bought in March) and belated Bday pics from my tea party celebration. Sorry for the late Alma reveal @Iamminda  @MeepMeep67  I’ve been super busy but hope everyone in our SB family is well
> 
> Lots of love, V
> View attachment 5428854
> View attachment 5428855
> View attachment 5428859
> View attachment 5428860


Love your new tumblr! That Alma is stunning


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shoutout to our lovely @Sunshine mama for thinking of me  I miss you too!!!
> 
> Here is my latest SB spring tumbler (bought in March) and belated Bday pics from my tea party celebration. Sorry for the late Alma reveal @Iamminda  @MeepMeep67  I’ve been super busy but hope everyone in our SB family is well
> 
> Lots of love, V
> View attachment 5428854
> View attachment 5428855
> View attachment 5428859
> View attachment 5428860


So good to see you again!
Your tumbler is very cute! And your bday set is gorgeous!
And I'm sure you are enjoying your beautiful Alma!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

_vee said:


> Love your new tumblr! That Alma is stunning


Thanks so much, hun  Happy Saturday!


Sunshine mama said:


> So good to see you again!
> Your tumbler is very cute! And your bday set is gorgeous!
> And I'm sure you are enjoying your beautiful Alma!


Thank you, dear S  It’s great to see you too. I hope your spring has been incredible so far, you deserve it!


----------



## _vee

Iced coffee today


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shoutout to our lovely @Sunshine mama for thinking of me  I miss you too!!!
> 
> Here is my latest SB spring tumbler (bought in March) and belated Bday pics from my tea party celebration. Sorry for the late Alma reveal @Iamminda  @MeepMeep67  I’ve been super busy but hope everyone in our SB family is well
> 
> Lots of love, V
> View attachment 5428854
> View attachment 5428855
> View attachment 5428859
> View attachment 5428860



Seeing your posts again was such a wonderful surprise this morning — you have been missed V.  Thanks for sharing your pretty new tumbler and your beautiful BD celebration pictures (Happy Belated BD 3 months late ).  Your party must have been so much fun — every party detail looked so pretty and perfect. Just love that your gorgeous Alma was on a cake stand !  Hope you are enjoying your summer and your new pool my friend .


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shoutout to our lovely @Sunshine mama for thinking of me  I miss you too!!!
> 
> Here is my latest SB spring tumbler (bought in March) and belated Bday pics from my tea party celebration. Sorry for the late Alma reveal @Iamminda  @MeepMeep67  I’ve been super busy but hope everyone in our SB family is well
> 
> Lots of love, V
> View attachment 5428854
> View attachment 5428855
> View attachment 5428859
> View attachment 5428860


Hooray My! I just love all of this beautiful eye candy and super happy belated birthday! Your tumbler, tea party, and your spectacular alma bb are TDF. We’ve missed you!


----------



## GJ*

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shoutout to our lovely @Sunshine mama for thinking of me  I miss you too!!!
> 
> Here is my latest SB spring tumbler (bought in March) and belated Bday pics from my tea party celebration. Sorry for the late Alma reveal @Iamminda  @MeepMeep67  I’ve been super busy but hope everyone in our SB family is well
> 
> Lots of love, V
> View attachment 5428854
> View attachment 5428855
> View attachment 5428859
> View attachment 5428860


I've been wondering why you're not online anymore.  nice to hear from you  
your tea party is wonderful, exactly my taste


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shoutout to our lovely @Sunshine mama for thinking of me  I miss you too!!!
> 
> Here is my latest SB spring tumbler (bought in March) and belated Bday pics from my tea party celebration. Sorry for the late Alma reveal @Iamminda  @MeepMeep67  I’ve been super busy but hope everyone in our SB family is well
> 
> Lots of love, V
> View attachment 5428854
> View attachment 5428855
> View attachment 5428859
> View attachment 5428860


My dear V!!!  So happy to hear from you! I miss my dear friend. Happy Belated birthday!! Most amazing spread Ive every seen. The Alma is stunning and such a perfect color for you.  Super cool water bottle too! Be well and happy summer!


----------



## boyoverboard

Not actually Starbucks, but here’s my DE Brooklyn PM eyeing up my iced coffee with a scoop of ice cream!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Seeing your posts again was such a wonderful surprise this morning — you have been missed V.  Thanks for sharing your pretty new tumbler and your beautiful BD celebration pictures (Happy Belated BD 3 months late ). Your party must have been so much fun — every party detail looked so pretty and perfect. Just love that your gorgeous Alma was on a cake stand ! Hope you are enjoying your summer and your new pool my friend .


Thank you, dear M  Your belated BD wishes and bag and pool compliments are much appreciated. I missed you too! I was proud of my BD floral arrangements and first champagne tower, as you can tell lol. Decorating for it was as much fun as the BD celebration itself. The Alma was the cherry on top  

I hope I can return to TPF as a regular soon (I’ve been especially missing your beautiful LVs) - fingers crossed. Can’t wait to share those pool pics with you. Wishing you a great start to summer in the meantime my friend 



MeepMeep67 said:


> My dear V!!!  So happy to hear from you! I miss my dear friend. Happy Belated birthday!! Most amazing spread Ive every seen. The Alma is stunning and such a perfect color for you.  Super cool water bottle too! Be well and happy summer!


Thank you, dear MM  I missed you too! I hope you’ve been keeping our lil DZP club fresh with your fun combos and eye candy lol. I’m so glad you love this Alma colour for me - it means a lot! Cheers to a wonderful spring and summer for you


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Hooray My! I just love all of this beautiful eye candy and super happy belated birthday! Your tumbler, tea party, and your spectacular alma bb are TDF. We’ve missed you!


Thanks so much, dear Ali! Really missed you guys too. I just loved your last SB post w/ all those DA beauties (and how we’re twins with the Tokyo MP, wink wink) - they’re all gorgeous! Happy Sunday Funday my friend   



GJ* said:


> I've been wondering why you're not online anymore.  nice to hear from you
> your tea party is wonderful, exactly my taste


Thank you, GJ! Hope tPF has been fun for you this season. So glad you like my party style lol. Your colourful outdoor pics are still amazing btw (action thread) and I hope your end of spring is absolutely fab


----------



## _vee

Coffee frappuccino today


----------



## Sunshine mama

Brought home  strawberry refresher.


----------



## Reamie

I don’t get to Starbucks often but today I needed the extra treat!


----------



## brnicutie

I have my Prada today, but had to post about this drink. I got the Paradise Drink Refresher blended and it was so refreshing. It’s pineapple passion fruit refresher 
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
with coconut milk.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I have my Prada today, but had to post about this drink. I got the Paradise Drink Refresher blended and it was so refreshing. It’s pineapple passion fruit refresher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5432609
> View attachment 5432610
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with coconut milk.



Oh goodness, this is the drink I wanted to try since I saw it posted somewhere a few days ago.  Yum!  And it’s always great to see your other lovely bags too


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Oh goodness, this is the drink I wanted to try since I saw it posted somewhere a few days ago.  Yum!  And it’s always great to see your other lovely bags too


Thank you, Minda! Yes, try the drink. It was really good and not sweet at all.


----------



## vdlomas

Mango Dragonfruit Lemonade Refresher


----------



## brnicutie

Second day in a row getting the Paradise Drink. I like it better unblended. Got my nano speedy and key pouch this time.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Second day in a row getting the Paradise Drink. I like it better unblended. Got my nano speedy and key pouch this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433690



Gorgeous Speedy and Cles !  This collection tempts me but I am remaining strong so far.  I was close to trying this drink today but no luck .  DH and I were shopping at a supermarket with a SB inside.  I knew I wouldn’t have a chance to take a proper picture of my bag with the drink with DH around (he’s no fun ).  I was able to snap a quick pic of this really pretty purple tumbler though.


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Gorgeous Speedy and Cles !  This collection tempts me but I am remaining strong so far.  I was close to trying this drink today but no luck .  DH and I were shopping at a supermarket with a SB inside.  I knew I wouldn’t have a chance to take a proper picture of my bag with the drink with DH around (he’s no fun ).  I was able to snap a quick pic of this really pretty purple tumbler though.


Sounds like my hubby lol. I actually saw that purple cup today. We have the pineapple exclusive cup. Next time you’re in Hawaii you should check it out.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shoutout to our lovely @Sunshine mama for thinking of me  I miss you too!!!
> 
> Here is my latest SB spring tumbler (bought in March) and belated Bday pics from my tea party celebration. Sorry for the late Alma reveal @Iamminda  @MeepMeep67  I’ve been super busy but hope everyone in our SB family is well
> 
> Lots of love, V
> View attachment 5428854
> View attachment 5428855
> View attachment 5428859
> View attachment 5428860


Happy Belated Birthday, this is a gorgeous set-up and bag display!


----------



## _vee

Vanilla Sweet Cream Cold Brew (1 Pump of Vanilla Syrup)  If anyone has drink recommendations without sugar, please share!!


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> Second day in a row getting the Paradise Drink. I like it better unblended. Got my nano speedy and key pouch this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433690


Your bag, drink and charm are so pretty together!


----------



## bagsamplified

I have no LV at Starbucks pic yet, but I have Hawaii pineapple cup and charm pics to share. Would have bought but it was the start of my long haul trip, needed the luggage space 

I'll throw in a bag I saw at Ala Moana to make it LV with Starbucks   never seen this bag in my country though I only got into LV way after this collection was released


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> I have no LV at Starbucks pic yet, but I have Hawaii pineapple cup and charm pics to share. Would have bought but it was the start of my long haul trip, needed the luggage space
> 
> I'll throw in a bag I saw at Ala Moana to make it LV with Starbucks   never seen this bag in my country though I only got into LV way after this collection was released
> 
> View attachment 5434355
> View attachment 5434356
> View attachment 5434357


My pineapple cups.   I'm so glad you got to see them in person.


----------



## brnicutie

Third day in a row getting the Paradise Drink. I’m officially hooked. I swear I live at LV and at Starbucks. I go to one, then the other.


----------



## Iamminda

Finally, I got to try the Paradise Drink Refresher and it is so good (makes me want to go back to Hawaii for sure).  I looked up the nutritional info for this drink — it has less than 1/2 the calories and sugar than the Frappe drinks that I usually get so that’s a Plus.  I also love how the drink looks with my pink bag — giving a By the Pool vibe .  @brnicutie — have you tried the other pineapple Passionfruit drink?  Just wondering how it compares to this one.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Finally, I got to try the Paradise Drink Refresher and it is so good (makes me want to go back to Hawaii for sure).  I looked up the nutritional info for this drink — it has less than 1/2 the calories and sugar than the Frappe drinks that I usually get so that’s a Plus.  I also love how the drink looks with my pink bag — giving a By the Pool vibe .  @brnicutie — have you tried the other pineapple Passionfruit drink?  Just wondering how it compares to this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435073


Such a beauty IM! This bag suits you perfectly. It definitely has BTP vibes with your yummy paradise drink      Happy Sunday my friend!



ccbaggirl89 said:


> Happy Belated Birthday, this is a gorgeous set-up and bag display!


Thank you! You’re too kind


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Such a beauty IM! This bag suits you perfectly. It definitely has BTP vibes with your yummy paradise drink      Happy Sunday my friend!
> 
> 
> Thank you! You’re too kind



Thank you my lovely bag twin friend  — it’s always so good to see your posts


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Finally, I got to try the Paradise Drink Refresher and it is so good (makes me want to go back to Hawaii for sure).  I looked up the nutritional info for this drink — it has less than 1/2 the calories and sugar than the Frappe drinks that I usually get so that’s a Plus.  I also love how the drink looks with my pink bag — giving a By the Pool vibe .  @brnicutie — have you tried the other pineapple Passionfruit drink?  Just wondering how it compares to this one.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435073


Hi Minda! No, I haven't tried the other one. The barista told me they're both the same, just one with coconut milk and the other without. I love coconut milk. If you try the other one without, please let me know how it is. Thanks for looking up the nutritional value. I didn't even think about that. It's good to know that it doesn't contain that much sugar and calories.   Your pink PM is gorgeous by the way.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> Third day in a row getting the Paradise Drink. I’m officially hooked. I swear I live at LV and at Starbucks. I go to one, then the other.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5434485


 That sounds like heaven!   Love your multi pochette with our Japan mp!


Iamminda said:


> Finally, I got to try the Paradise Drink Refresher and it is so good (makes me want to go back to Hawaii for sure).  I looked up the nutritional info for this drink — it has less than 1/2 the calories and sugar than the Frappe drinks that I usually get so that’s a Plus.  I also love how the drink looks with my pink bag — giving a By the Pool vibe .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5435073


 I love everything about this picture! Soooo beautiful M! I need to try this drink. I love the pink drink and dragon drink with coconut milk - so refreshing! Glad to hear this one also has less sugar.


----------



## Iamminda

Thanks A .  I hope you can try this drink soon.  You reminded me that I haven’t tried the dragon fruit drink yet.



Aliluvlv said:


> That sounds like heaven!   Love your multi pochette with our Japan mp!
> I love everything about this picture! Soooo beautiful M! I need to try this drink. I love the pink drink and dragon drink with coconut milk - so refreshing! Glad to hear this one also has less sugar.


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> That sounds like heaven!   Love your multi pochette with our Japan mp!
> I love everything about this picture! Soooo beautiful M! I need to try this drink. I love the pink drink and dragon drink with coconut milk - so refreshing! Glad to hear this one also has less sugar.


Thanks Ali! The pink drink is so good as well. I’ll have to try the dragon drink. Everything must taste better with coconut milk.


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Shoutout to our lovely @Sunshine mama for thinking of me  I miss you too!!!
> 
> Here is my latest SB spring tumbler (bought in March) and belated Bday pics from my tea party celebration. Sorry for the late Alma reveal @Iamminda  @MeepMeep67  I’ve been super busy but hope everyone in our SB family is well
> 
> Lots of love, V
> View attachment 5428854
> View attachment 5428855
> View attachment 5428859
> View attachment 5428860


Hey MB! Long time! Happy late bday to you. What gorgeous pics of your party, and oh that alma bb!    It’s absolutely stunning and the star of the show for sure!


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> Second day in a row getting the Paradise Drink. I like it better unblended. Got my nano speedy and key pouch this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5433690


What adorable companions!


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> What adorable companions!


Thank you sweet Bumbles!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Hey MB! Long time! Happy late bday to you. What gorgeous pics of your party, and oh that alma bb!    It’s absolutely stunning and the star of the show for sure!


Hello dear @Bumbles . I hope you’re doing well  TY for the kind Bday wishes and Alma compliment!! Wishing you a great start to the season


----------



## Iamminda

Happy Wednesday .  Wanted to try the dragonfruit drink but ordered the lemonade version instead of the coconut milk version.  It sure is pretty but a little too tart for me.  Luckily, DH liked it and agreed to drink the rest .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Happy Wednesday .  Wanted to try the dragonfruit drink but ordered the lemonade version instead of the coconut milk version.  It sure is pretty but a little too tart for me.  Luckily, DH liked it and agreed to drink the rest .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437068


 Love seeing the ZCP of the day from the ZCP queen!  So sorry you didn’t like your drink. I didn’t realize they had a dragon drink with lemonade. I do love the traditional Arnold Palmer. Hope you get to try the one with coconut milk sometime.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Love seeing the ZCP of the day from the ZCP queen!  So sorry you didn’t like your drink. I didn’t realize they had a dragon drink with lemonade. I do love the traditional Arnold Palmer. Hope you get to try the one with coconut milk sometime.



Thanks A .  I didn’t know I can get an Arnold Palmer at SB — great tip.


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Happy Wednesday .  Wanted to try the dragonfruit drink but ordered the lemonade version instead of the coconut milk version.  It sure is pretty but a little too tart for me.  Luckily, DH liked it and agreed to drink the rest .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437068


It really is a nice shade of pink. I don’t like tart items either. At least the hubby drank it.


----------



## brnicutie

Iced Chai Latte and Mushroom Kale Egg Bites for breakfast.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Canada Day! I’m using my shade of red tumbler for iced coffee today


----------



## Bumbles

brnicutie said:


> Iced Chai Latte and Mushroom Kale Egg Bites for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5437722


What a great start to the day! The mushroom egg kale bites sound and look amazing!  And the mp is adorable too!


----------



## Bumbles

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Canada Day! I’m using my shade of red tumbler for iced coffee today
> View attachment 5438189


Happy Canada day MB! What a relaxing day you’re having! Enjoy


----------



## brnicutie

Bumbles said:


> What a great start to the day! The mushroom egg kale bites sound and look amazing!  And the mp is adorable too!


Thanks Bumbles! I love their egg bites. Starbucks is just as addicting as LV.


----------



## brnicutie

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Canada Day! I’m using my shade of red tumbler for iced coffee today
> View attachment 5438189


I’m loving your cat charm and tumbler. That is a gorgeous pool.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Canada Day! I’m using my shade of red tumbler for iced coffee today
> View attachment 5438189



Happy Canada Day and Happy Weekend lovely V .  Your pool is gorgeous—they really did a great job, thanks for sharing.   Your red leggings are hot .


----------



## LavenderIce

Pineapple passion fruit lemonade blended with strawberry purée


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Bumbles said:


> Happy Canada day MB! What a relaxing day you’re having! Enjoy


Thanks so much, dearBumbles!    Happy first weekend of July to you!!


brnicutie said:


> I’m loving your cat charm and tumbler. That is a gorgeous pool.


TY kindly hun  I’m so happy you love everything in my pic. Happy 4th


Iamminda said:


> Happy Canada Day and Happy Weekend lovely V .  Your pool is gorgeous—they really did a great job, thanks for sharing.   Your red leggings are hot .


Thank you so much, my sweet friend  I’m happy I can finally share the finished backyard with you now… it’s been a long 2 months of construction lol. So happy it’s 95% done! My leggings aren’t as hot as your stunning red Toiletry  Have a fabulous 4th!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

LavenderIce said:


> Pineapple passion fruit lemonade blended with strawberry purée
> View attachment 5439505


This looks so yummy!! Your vernis zippy is a perfect match for this drink  Happy holiday weekend LI


----------



## LavenderIce

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> This looks so yummy!! Your vernis zippy is a perfect match for this drink  Happy holiday weekend LI


Thank you! Have a happy holiday weekend MB!


----------



## brnicutie

Caramel Ribbon Crunch Frappuccino with the Speedy 20. I’m on a sugar high. Next time I’ll get a tall instead of a grande.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> Caramel Ribbon Crunch Frappuccino with the Speedy 20. I’m on a sugar high. Next time I’ll get a tall instead of a grande.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5439696


You're making me crave a frappucino. Maybe I'll head there too


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> You're making me crave a frappucino. Maybe I'll head there too


If you do get the Paradise Drink instead. That’s so good.


----------



## ccbaggirl89

bagsamplified said:


> You're making me crave a frappucino. Maybe I'll head there too


Same, the bag is nice but the pic is making me want that drink!


----------



## brnicutie

Starbucks was out of my Paradise Drink I ended up with my usual iced green tea latte.


----------



## Luxlover13

New Starbucks tumbler featuring mini pochettes


----------



## brnicutie

Starbucks has new cups for the summer. For those of you with the pink/yellow By The Pool bags it’ll go perfectly with this cup.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> Starbucks has new cups for the summer. For those of you with the pink/yellow By The Pool bags it’ll go perfectly with this cup.
> View attachment 5442691


Gorgeous green alma bb! I’m green with envy


----------



## brnicutie

Aliluvlv said:


> Gorgeous green alma bb! I’m green with envy


Thanks Ali! You’re too funny.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Starbucks has new cups for the summer. For those of you with the pink/yellow By The Pool bags it’ll go perfectly with this cup.
> View attachment 5442691



I love the look of the chain with your beautiful Alma — it’s such a gorgeous green, your favorite color .   I want this BTP tumbler .


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> I love the look of the chain with your beautiful Alma — it’s such a gorgeous green, your favorite color .   I want this BTP tumbler .


Thank you, Minda! You’re so sweet. You remembered my favorite color.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

brnicutie said:


> Starbucks has new cups for the summer. For those of you with the pink/yellow By The Pool bags it’ll go perfectly with this cup.
> View attachment 5442691


Amazing!! You’re so lucky to have this green beauty hun! Love that ombré tumbler too - total BTP vibes


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Admiring my new marshmallow roasting station with a Salted caramel cream CB. So much current and future yumminess lol!
Hope everyone has a great weekend


----------



## brnicutie

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Amazing!! You’re so lucky to have this green beauty hun! Love that ombré tumbler too - total BTP vibes


Thanks MB! I walked into Starbucks and that tumbler was calling my name.


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Admiring my new marshmallow roasting station with a Salted caramel cream CB. So much current and future yumminess lol!
> Hope everyone has a great weekend
> View attachment 5442805



I love it  — a marshmallow roasting station sounds divine .  I am thinking of — and wanting some — s’mores.  Your backyard is just a wonderful place to hang out V.  Have a lovely weekend .


----------



## brnicutie

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Admiring my new marshmallow roasting station with a Salted caramel cream CB. So much current and future yumminess lol!
> Hope everyone has a great weekend
> View attachment 5442805


I'm loving your little roasting station. It wouldn't be good for me. I'd be making s'mores everyday.  Your ombre tumbler and bag are eye catching.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> I love it  — a marshmallow roasting station sounds divine .  I am thinking of — and wanting some — s’mores.  Your backyard is just a wonderful place to hang out V.  Have a lovely weekend .


TY dear Minda  I hadn’t even thought of making s’mores… what a yummy idea! Your kind compliments have made this Friday and weekend extra special for me 

Hope your end of week is fantastic too!! 


brnicutie said:


> I'm loving your little roasting station. It wouldn't be good for me. I'd be making s'mores everyday.  Your ombre tumbler and bag are eye catching.


Yes - that darn sweet tooth is a blessing and a curse… I feel you completely  I can’t imagine life without it lol. TY for those nice compliments!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

A caramel macchiato for me this morning. Happy weekend all!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> A caramel macchiato for me this morning. Happy weekend all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5510885



Beautiful look V — love your outfit including those pretty green sandals . I have never tried this drink before — maybe I should next time .  Have a great weekend .


----------



## Grande Latte

Is this true?


----------



## brnicutie

Grande Latte said:


> Is this true?



I'm Aries and drink Chai Lattes frequently. I've never had one with espresso tho.


----------



## lemondln

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Canada Day! I’m using my shade of red tumbler for iced coffee today
> View attachment 5438189




Beautiful pool, tumbler, cat pouch, and leggings!


----------



## lemondln

brnicutie said:


> Starbucks has new cups for the summer. For those of you with the pink/yellow By The Pool bags it’ll go perfectly with this cup.
> View attachment 5442691


Beautiful shade! I love your green alma BB


----------



## brnicutie

lemondln said:


> Beautiful shade! I love your green alma BB


Thank you, lemondln! I love green. It's my fave color. Have a great weekend!


----------



## snibor

Grande Latte said:


> Is this true?



I’m Leo and this would totally be me!


----------



## oldbag

snibor said:


> I’m Leo and this would totally be me!


Well this is a bummer. Born in the north, always a cold, snowy birthday and now a green tea machta! That's it I am changing my sign to my husband's, gemini.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

Iced coffee with my favorite piece from the Stardust collection


----------



## brnicutie

My first time out with the PA. I’m at Starbucks so much that I’m going to start bringing my own recyclable cups. This tumbler was from the Vday Bee Mine collection. It was a China exclusive. I had my uncle send it to me from Hong Kong. Who knew that even Starbucks had exclusives.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> My first time out with the PA. I’m at Starbucks so much that I’m going to start bringing my own recyclable cups. This tumbler was from the Vday Bee Mine collection. It was a China exclusive. I had my uncle send it to me from Hong Kong. Who knew that even Starbucks had exclusives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530842



Yum .  I love this tumbler — so pretty.  I wish we had access to the Japan’s SB Sakura items when they were available before.


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Yum .  I love this tumbler — so pretty.  I wish we had access to the Japan’s SB Sakura items when they were available before.


Thanks Minda! Yes, the Sakura items are beautiful. I wanted one of the tumblers. I have no family in Japan. Too bad for me.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks so much @Iamminda ! You’re very sweet and kind ❤️ Hope your weekend was great! Btw how are you liking this new Tpf format? It’s throwing me off bc I can’t see the emojis anymore lol (iPhone se 2020)

TY @lemondln  I’m so glad you like everything in my pic. Happy Sunday!



brnicutie said:


> Thanks Minda! Yes, the Sakura items are beautiful. I wanted one of the tumblers. I have no family in Japan. Too bad for me.


I found this site that ships straight from Japan. Need to remember it for the next Sakura season lol








						Search: 2 results found for "Starbucks Sakura"
					

Get Japanese snacks, candy, plushies, makeup & more! From Japan straight to your door, JH is your Japanese marketplace.




					japanhaul.com
				



These are cute too, but not SB


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I found them!    Yay


----------



## brnicutie

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks so much @Iamminda ! You’re very sweet and kind ❤️ Hope your weekend was great! Btw how are you liking this new Tpf format? It’s throwing me off bc I can’t see the emojis anymore lol (iPhone se 2020)
> 
> TY @lemondln  I’m so glad you like everything in my pic. Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> I found this site that ships straight from Japan. Need to remember it for the next Sakura season lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search: 2 results found for "Starbucks Sakura"
> 
> 
> Get Japanese snacks, candy, plushies, makeup & more! From Japan straight to your door, JH is your Japanese marketplace.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> japanhaul.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are cute too, but not SB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530869


Omg!!! Thank you so much MB. I will definitely keep it in mind.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I'm Aries and drink Chai Lattes frequently. I've never had one with espresso tho.


I'm surprised only one Frappuccino made this list!


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> I'm surprised only one Frappuccino made this list!


They must have wanted to get the most variety on there.


----------



## lemondln

brnicutie said:


> My first time out with the PA. I’m at Starbucks so much that I’m going to start bringing my own recyclable cups. This tumbler was from the Vday Bee Mine collection. It was a China exclusive. I had my uncle send it to me from Hong Kong. Who knew that even Starbucks had exclusives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530842




Your SB cup is so pretty!


----------



## Aliluvlv

Making the most out of this Monday! Was able to preorder the navy garden 90 square and decided to try the paradise drink @brnicutie recommended. Wow sooo delicious!  Hits spot on this 97 degree F day.


----------



## brnicutie

lemondln said:


> Your SB cup is so pretty!


Thank you, lemondln!


Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5538835
> 
> Making the most out of this Monday! Was able to preorder the navy garden 90 square and decided to try the paradise drink @brnicutie recommended. Wow sooo delicious!  Hits spot on this 97 degree F day.


Congrats on the garden square! It’s lovely. I’m glad you liked the drink.


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5538835
> 
> Making the most out of this Monday! Was able to preorder the navy garden 90 square and decided to try the paradise drink @brnicutie recommended. Wow sooo delicious!  Hits spot on this 97 degree F day.


What a great start to your week with this SB run and your LV preorder A — can’t wait to see it.  I am tempted by the garden bandeau BB set (not a bag, yippee!!!!) but my store doesn’t do preorder for bandeaus (boo! ).   Glad to hear you like the paradise drink — sounds perfect for this hot day.


----------



## Aliluvlv

brnicutie said:


> Thank you, lemondln!
> 
> Congrats on the garden square! It’s lovely. I’m glad you liked the drink.


Thank you! I’m so excited to see how it looks. I’m already addicted to this drink!   


Iamminda said:


> What a great start to your week with this SB run and your LV preorder A — can’t wait to see it.  I am tempted by the garden bandeau BB set (not a bag, yippee!!!!) but my store doesn’t do preorder for bandeaus (boo! ).   Glad to hear you like the paradise drink — sounds perfect for this hot day.


Thank you M! I was hoping to pre-order the silver card holder too but no luck with that yet.  I think the bandeaus are also gorgeous and since, as you say they’re not a bag, hopefully it wouldn’t affect your island stay too much.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hi @Aliluvlv  That paradise drink looks so yummy beside your beautiful LVs (especially your Japanese garden MP). Looks like the makings of a perfect summer day!



I got an iced Caramel macchiato today. Hope you don’t mind this non-LV (Burberry and Off White) mix. Happy Tuesday all


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi @Aliluvlv  That paradise drink looks so yummy beside your beautiful LVs (especially your Japanese garden MP). Looks like the makings of a perfect summer day!
> 
> View attachment 5539365
> 
> I got an iced Caramel macchiato today. Hope you don’t mind this non-LV (Burberry and Off White) mix. Happy Tuesday all


Ooohhh I love all of your goodies My! Especially the beautiful tumbler and Burberry hat! Hope you’re having a great week!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi @Aliluvlv  That paradise drink looks so yummy beside your beautiful LVs (especially your Japanese garden MP). Looks like the makings of a perfect summer day!
> 
> View attachment 5539365
> 
> I got an iced Caramel macchiato today. Hope you don’t mind this non-LV (Burberry and Off White) mix. Happy Tuesday all



Cute, cute, cute .  Have a great day V


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Ooohhh I love all of your goodies My! Especially the beautiful tumbler and Burberry hat! Hope you’re having a great week!


TY dear Ali!! Hope you do too   


Iamminda said:


> Cute, cute, cute .  Have a great day V


TYSM Minda! I hope you have a blast this week with your beautiful Alma BB - she’s a stunner, for sure


----------



## DME

Nurse_Heather said:


> Iced coffee with my favorite piece from the Stardust collection
> 
> View attachment 5516145


Ooh, which Tom Ford sunglasses are these? Love them!


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> My first time out with the PA. I’m at Starbucks so much that I’m going to start bringing my own recyclable cups. This tumbler was from the Vday Bee Mine collection. It was a China exclusive. I had my uncle send it to me from Hong Kong. Who knew that even Starbucks had exclusives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5530842


Love the tumbler and pochette!


Aliluvlv said:


> View attachment 5538835
> 
> Making the most out of this Monday! Was able to preorder the navy garden 90 square and decided to try the paradise drink @brnicutie recommended. Wow sooo delicious!  Hits spot on this 97 degree F day.


Great Mono collection!


----------



## brnicutie

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love the tumbler and pochette!
> 
> Great Mono collection!


Thanks, MeepMeep! I hope you're having a wonderful week.


----------



## Nurse_Heather

DME said:


> Ooh, which Tom Ford sunglasses are these? Love them!


Thank you! These are my absolute favorite sunnies, so comfy and classic! The model is called Anna. I have the tortoise ones too that’s how much I love them lol


----------



## Pop Art Suzy

brnicutie said:


> I'm Aries and drink Chai Lattes frequently. I've never had one with espresso tho.


I’m Aries also and always drink an iced chai latte, but also not with espresso. i keep my coffee and chai separate.


----------



## DME

Nurse_Heather said:


> Thank you! These are my absolute favorite sunnies, so comfy and classic! The model is called Anna. I have the tortoise ones too that’s how much I love them lol


Thank you for the information! Off to Google…


----------



## Nurse_Heather

DME said:


> Thank you for the information! Off to Google…


Anytime!!! So sorry though! I messed up, they’re actually the ANI frames. Sheesh , sorry for any trouble!!


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hi @Aliluvlv  That paradise drink looks so yummy beside your beautiful LVs (especially your Japanese garden MP). Looks like the makings of a perfect summer day!
> 
> View attachment 5539365
> 
> I got an iced Caramel macchiato today. Hope you don’t mind this non-LV (Burberry and Off White) mix. Happy Tuesday all


You always put together the greatest pieces!
The new format is throwing me off too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

brnicutie said:


> Thanks, MeepMeep! I hope you're having a wonderful week.


Thank you brncutie  its a great week!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MeepMeep67 said:


> You always put together the greatest pieces!
> The new format is throwing me off too!


TY kindly MM  Happy Thursday!


----------



## DME

Nurse_Heather said:


> Anytime!!! So sorry though! I messed up, they’re actually the ANI frames. Sheesh , sorry for any trouble!!


Thanks again! And no worries, I was able to find them!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Hope everyone is enjoying their Thursday! I got this lemon tumbler last weekend, couldn’t resist the perfect bright yellow and teal green together


----------



## Aliluvlv

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their Thursday! I got this lemon tumbler last weekend, couldn’t resist the perfect bright yellow and teal green together
> View attachment 5572906
> View attachment 5572903


Wow My look at your beautiful flowers!   Your tumbler looks like a ray of sunshine in the lush garden! You did an amazing job with your pool and landscaping. Spectacular!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their Thursday! I got this lemon tumbler last weekend, couldn’t resist the perfect bright yellow and teal green together
> View attachment 5572906
> View attachment 5572903



+1 on what Ali said .  Those colorful flowers are so beautiful.  We really enjoy the pictures of your amazing pool and garden — must be very fun and relaxing to spend time there.  Great looking SB tumbler too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their Thursday! I got this lemon tumbler last weekend, couldn’t resist the perfect bright yellow and teal green together
> View attachment 5572906
> View attachment 5572903





Aliluvlv said:


> Wow My look at your beautiful flowers!   Your tumbler looks like a ray of sunshine in the lush garden! You did an amazing job with your pool and landscaping. Spectacular!





Iamminda said:


> +1 on what Ali said .  Those colorful flowers are so beautiful.  We really enjoy the pictures of your amazing pool and garden — must be very fun and relaxing to spend time there.  Great looking SB tumbler too!


+2 !!!!   Fantastic V !!and I love cake pops. Have a wonderful weekend!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Aliluvlv said:


> Wow My look at your beautiful flowers!   Your tumbler looks like a ray of sunshine in the lush garden! You did an amazing job with your pool and landscaping. Spectacular!


Thank you Ali! That’s so nice of you to say  I really appreciate it!


Iamminda said:


> +1 on what Ali said .  Those colorful flowers are so beautiful.  We really enjoy the pictures of your amazing pool and garden — must be very fun and relaxing to spend time there.  Great looking SB tumbler too!


Thanks so much Minda! It makes me very happy to read your compliments and have the support of our amazing SB fam - you guys rock!  


MeepMeep67 said:


> +2 !!!!   Fantastic V !!and I love cake pops. Have a wonderful weekend!


Thank you my friend! Those cake pops were the highlight of my afternoon (only had one though) lol. Hope your weekend is fab MM 





Happy summer and happy weekend


----------



## lemondln

Pineapple passionfruit drink and Hubby's pike place roasted with vanila cold foam ( I love cold foam, better than whipped cream)

Next time Ill go back to my favorite dragon drink


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

My first Paradise drink this summer - it’s melted but still yummy. Happy Sunday SB fam


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My first Paradise drink this summer - it’s melted but still yummy. Happy Sunday SB fam
> View attachment 5579626



So beautiful .  Happy Sunday V


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Hope everyone is enjoying their Thursday! I got this lemon tumbler last weekend, couldn’t resist the perfect bright yellow and teal green together
> View attachment 5572906
> View attachment 5572903


It's such a juicy tumbler!    I can see why you couldn't resist!


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Pineapple passionfruit drink and Hubby's pike place roasted with vanila cold foam ( I love cold foam, better than whipped cream)
> 
> Next time Ill go back to my favorite dragon drink
> 
> View attachment 5574165


I know exactly what you mean. I tried this when the strawberry refresher was sold out, and let's just say that I won't be getting it again.


----------



## lemondln

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> My first Paradise drink this summer - it’s melted but still yummy. Happy Sunday SB fam
> View attachment 5579626


Love the bow,love the bandeau, so pretty!


----------



## lemondln

My favorite dragon drink, my points are expiring Aug 2, had to use it last day today, same 150 points, I redeemed it for the biggest size, shared with a family of 5, worth the trip


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Thanks @Iamminda  and @Sunshine mama Wishing you both an amazing August!



lemondln said:


> My favorite dragon drink, my points are expiring Aug 2, had to use it last day today, same 150 points, I redeemed it for the biggest size, shared with a family of 5, worth the trip
> View attachment 5580502


Great SB choice! Your LV cles and drink both look delish here 
Thank you for your kind compliment on my pic too!


----------



## mrslkc23

Good ol' Neverfull and Americano at SB today  I never get to use my NF except for travel so I felt like taking her out for a quick coffee run!  WIMB: mini pochette, card holder and earphones. Not used to having this so much space in my bag


----------



## Iamminda

Just a Decaf coffee today (need to cut back on high-calorie treats after an indulgent summer)!  Happy Wednesday .


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Just a Decaf coffee today (need to cut back on high-calorie treats after an indulgent summer)!  Happy Wednesday .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581974


Beautiful silver twist


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Just a Decaf coffee today (need to cut back on high-calorie treats after an indulgent summer)!  Happy Wednesday .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581974


   Ooh I just love that strap!! It’s a perfect silver pairing. You killed this Twist look, Minda! Happy midweek to you too


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Ooh I just love that strap!! It’s a perfect silver pairing. You killed this Twist look, Minda! Happy midweek to you too





lemondln said:


> Beautiful silver twist



Thank you kindly ladies .  Enjoy the rest of your week


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Just a Decaf coffee today (need to cut back on high-calorie treats after an indulgent summer)!  Happy Wednesday .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581974


Really love your lux silver twist- so chic and that strap is awesome! May I ask where the strap is from? Great look!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Really love your lux silver twist- so chic and that strap is awesome! May I ask where the strap is from? Great look!



Thank you sweet A .  The strap is from Amazon although it is currently sold out.  I have 5-6 straps in total for this bag — trying to maximize usage so I can stay on my bag ban .


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thank you sweet A .  The strap is from Amazon although it is currently sold out.  I have 5-6 straps in total for this bag — trying to maximize usage so I can stay on my bag ban .
> 
> View attachment 5584009


Lol you’re doing awesome M! You have such an amazing collection just keep that in mind. This is a beautiful strap thank you for sharing it!


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Just a Decaf coffee today (need to cut back on high-calorie treats after an indulgent summer)!  Happy Wednesday .
> 
> 
> View attachment 5581974


Your twist is gorgeous! Have a great weekend Minda!


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> Your twist is gorgeous! Have a great weekend Minda!



Thanks so much .  Missed seeing your SB and Food pics the last few days


----------



## anachronism

NWGal said:


> In the drive through
> 
> View attachment 5406248


Does that key fob fit inside?


----------



## Maxie25

boyoverboard said:


> At Starbucks this morning with Josh backpack in Monogram Macassar and Brazza wallet in Monogram Pastel.
> 
> View attachment 5375448
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375447


Love that backpack!


----------



## lemondln

Afternoon after 1 hour of study, Favorite drink(dragon drink)  + favorite bag(Spontini) + favorite cake (Lemon cake) + favorite place(patio) + favorite season(Summer) + favorite slg(Key pouch) = 5 star


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

I was first at SB this morning, for a caramel macchiato and an early get together, but now I get to enjoy the rest of my lazy Sunday  Cheers everyone!


----------



## LavenderIce

lemondln said:


> Afternoon after 1 hour of study, Favorite drink(dragon drink)  + favorite bag(Spontini) + favorite cake (Lemon cake) + favorite place(patio) + favorite season(Summer) + favorite slg(Key pouch) = 5 star
> View attachment 5589398



A 5 star photo! The iced lemon loaf is delicious!



MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5589774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was first at SB this morning, for a caramel macchiato and an early get together, but now I get to enjoy the rest of my lazy Sunday  Cheers everyone!



Keep the pool pics coming @MyBelongs to Louis!


----------



## NWGal

anachronism said:


> Does that key fob fit inside?


unfortunately not.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> View attachment 5589774
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was first at SB this morning, for a caramel macchiato and an early get together, but now I get to enjoy the rest of my lazy Sunday  Cheers everyone!


Ooooooooo
Ahhhhhhhhh
So pretty!!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

TY @LavenderIce @Sunshine mama  ! Wishing you an awesome week!



	

		
			
		

		
	
Happy caramel ribbon crunch Tuesday everyone!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY @LavenderIce @Sunshine mama  ! Wishing you an awesome week!
> 
> View attachment 5591497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy caramel ribbon crunch Tuesday everyone!



Beautiful and Yum!  That drink looks so good and enticing especially on a hot day like the one here.  Love your pretty periwinkle floral skirt V .


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY @LavenderIce @Sunshine mama  ! Wishing you an awesome week!
> 
> View attachment 5591497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy caramel ribbon crunch Tuesday everyone!


Omg. Yummy to everything! Your drink,  your bags, and your skirt!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My sweet small BTP Kirigami pochette.

I love saving 10 cents by using my own cup!
That way, I can have more $$ towards getting another bag!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Beautiful and Yum!  That drink looks so good and enticing especially on a hot day like the one here.  Love your pretty periwinkle floral skirt V .


Thank you IM  It was a very yummy treat and much needed sugar rush lol. I hope you keep cool and stay lovely this hot August week  Happy Wednesday!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> My sweet small BTP Kirigami pochette.
> 
> I love saving 10 cents by using my own cup!
> That way, I can have more $$ towards getting another bag!!
> View attachment 5591880


Gorgeousness  I love all your Kirigami action shots, SM, especially with your  beautiful interior decor. Today’s pretty bouquet and (Fendi?) bag steal the show though! Kudos on your saving 10c per cup too. That high low mindset (and stalking for fashion deals) is what makes life fun IMO 

TY for the sweet compliments on my pic hun! Happy midweek


----------



## Sunshine mama

DD's new bag at SB+Dragon drink.


----------



## tpm1224

Not Starbucks but another local cafe. Enjoying my cold brew on a rainy day while waiting for my dog to finish up her “spa day.”


----------



## athousandmhiles24

My usual order, green tea frappe and chocolate cheesecake ganache on a weekend   with my new nano noe, I am in love with her.


----------



## lemondln

athousandmhiles24 said:


> My usual order, green tea frappe and chocolate cheesecake ganache on a weekend   with my new nano noe, I am in love with her.
> 
> View attachment 5594697


Your nano noe is super cute


----------



## lemondln




----------



## athousandmhiles24

lemondln said:


> Your nano noe is super cute


Thanks hun!  She will stay with me forever especially with the upcoming price increase hihi


----------



## athousandmhiles24

lemondln said:


> View attachment 5594935


I love your vintage bag!!! Unfortunately, I was still a student back (I saw your post on another thread).. the patina is gorgeous!


----------



## lemondln

athousandmhiles24 said:


> I love your vintage bag!!! Unfortunately, I was still a student back (I saw your post on another thread).. the patina is gorgeous!




Same here, back then I was also a student and had no sense of luxury.  I recently fall in love with vintage items.


----------



## Sunshine mama

lemondln said:


> Same here, back then I was also a student and had no sense of luxury.  I recently fall in love with vintage items.


I'm falling in love with the vintage too!
Yours is beautiful.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Mono Monday all. I’m being tempted once again by tumblers lol… trying to justify if I ‘need’ this ombré one to match my NF 

 COTD: Pike Place with a side of kid’s hot chocolate


----------



## lemondln

Sunshine mama said:


> I'm falling in love with the vintage too!
> Yours is beautiful.




Thanks Sunshine mama


----------



## lemondln

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all. I’m being tempted once again by tumblers lol… trying to justify if I ‘need’ this ombré one to match my NF
> View attachment 5595574
> COTD: Pike Place with a side of kid’s hot chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595575




Get one haha! Every time I visit SB, will stop by at the goods area, and so tempting. My kids are like "I like this, I like that"


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Mono Monday all. I’m being tempted once again by tumblers lol… trying to justify if I ‘need’ this ombré one to match my NF
> View attachment 5595574
> COTD: Pike Place with a side of kid’s hot chocolate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595575



I think the ombré ones are great match for the BTP or Escale or really any  NF. They are all so pretty — I would have a hard time choosing just one.  Have a great week V


----------



## bfly

Ice caramel macchiato for today.


----------



## lemondln

Yummy dragon drink + hubby's pike place


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Getting my green tea fix and a slice of my favorite cake on a weekend


----------



## LavenderIce

First day of PSL szn! I had points expiring on Sept. 1st so I went ahead and got my favorite pumpkin cream cold brew and pumpkin cream cheese muffin.


----------



## uhpharm01

LavenderIce said:


> First day of PSL szn! I had points expiring on Sept. 1st so I went ahead and got my favorite pumpkin cream cold brew and pumpkin cream cheese muffin.
> View attachment 5600391


How was it? I'm thinking about getting one tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## LavenderIce

uhpharm01 said:


> How was it? I'm thinking about getting one tomorrow. Thanks.


The sweetness comes from the cold foam. It goes well with the cold brew.


----------



## uhpharm01

LavenderIce said:


> The sweetness comes from the cold foam. It goes well with the cold brew.


Thanks. I only asked because I heard that some people think that their pumpkin spice doesn't have a lot of flavor this year. I'll get one when the cold brews are back in stock at my local Starbucks.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Current faves with a SB addition!


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Thanks dear  @Iamminda for the encouragement I love it lol > you know me so well. Happy September my friend!

@lemondln Thanks L. Enjoy your long weekend 

@LavenderIce  Yay for PS season! I didn’t know they kicked it off already… I can’t wait to try one too. Yours looks delish! Cheers hun 

@bfly Happy end of summer BF! Love your iced caramel macchiato and DA combo! Caramel anything = pure happiness


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Current faves with a SB addition!
> View attachment 5601855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear  @Iamminda for the encouragement I love it lol > you know me so well. Happy September my friend!
> 
> @lemondln Thanks L. Enjoy your long weekend
> 
> @LavenderIce  Yay for PS season! I didn’t know they kicked it off already… I can’t wait to try one too. Yours looks delish! Cheers hun
> 
> @bfly Happy end of summer BF! Love your iced caramel macchiato and DA combo! Caramel anything = pure happiness


So pretty in pink V  — glad you got the new BTP SB tumbler.  Have a great weekend sweetie


----------



## bfly

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Current faves with a SB addition!
> View attachment 5601855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear  @Iamminda for the encouragement I love it lol > you know me so well. Happy September my friend!
> 
> @lemondln Thanks L. Enjoy your long weekend
> 
> @LavenderIce  Yay for PS season! I didn’t know they kicked it off already… I can’t wait to try one too. Yours looks delish! Cheers hun
> 
> @bfly Happy end of summer BF! Love your iced caramel macchiato and DA combo! Caramel anything = pure happiness



Thank you MB @MyBelongs to Louis . Happy September to you. Love this picture with all pink combo.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Current faves with a SB addition!
> View attachment 5601855
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks dear  @Iamminda for the encouragement I love it lol > you know me so well. Happy September my friend!
> 
> @lemondln Thanks L. Enjoy your long weekend
> 
> @LavenderIce  Yay for PS season! I didn’t know they kicked it off already… I can’t wait to try one too. Yours looks delish! Cheers hun
> 
> @bfly Happy end of summer BF! Love your iced caramel macchiato and DA combo! Caramel anything = pure happiness


Sooo pretty!
Actually,  sooooo beautiful!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

athousandmhiles24 said:


> Getting my green tea fix and a slice of my favorite cake on a weekend
> 
> View attachment 5598777


They look yummy!
And we are amarante mini pochette twins!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not at SB, but I forgot to take the photo at SB, so here's a pic at home with a strawberry refresher that's almost gone!


----------



## Jumper

Had Starbucks with my speedy 20 and remember there was this LV X Starbucks thread. Here is my contribution.


----------



## Grande Latte

I just wanted to drop in and say "Hi". 

Thank you guys for these wonderful, cheerful, artistic photos. I enjoy every one of them. I've been so stressed out lately (just life), and coming onto this thread and looking at your pictures has become another outlet for me to calm down. So thank you. God bless!


----------



## athousandmhiles24

Grande Latte said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say "Hi".
> 
> Thank you guys for these wonderful, cheerful, artistic photos. I enjoy every one of them. I've been so stressed out lately (just life), and coming onto this thread and looking at your pictures has become another outlet for me to calm down. So thank you. God bless!


I hope you feel better, hun.


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but I forgot to take the photo at SB, so here's a pic at home with a strawberry refresher that's almost gone!
> View attachment 5605059


LVOE it! These are my fave kind of picture: your drink is so yummy that you devour it right away, forgetting all about snapping pics lol. I hope it was absolutely delicious for you, SM! Your rose Speedy is gorgeous too  TFS!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Grande Latte said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say "Hi".
> 
> Thank you guys for these wonderful, cheerful, artistic photos. I enjoy every one of them. I've been so stressed out lately (just life), and coming onto this thread and looking at your pictures has become another outlet for me to calm down. So thank you. God bless!


I hope everything works out for you @Grande Latte  Sending you positive vibes, uplifting prayers and 100 air hugs to make your day better!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> I just wanted to drop in and say "Hi".
> 
> Thank you guys for these wonderful, cheerful, artistic photos. I enjoy every one of them. I've been so stressed out lately (just life), and coming onto this thread and looking at your pictures has become another outlet for me to calm down. So thank you. God bless!


I hope you are doing well.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> LVOE it! These are my fave kind of picture: your drink is so yummy that you devour it right away, forgetting all about snapping pics lol. I hope it was absolutely delicious for you, SM! Your rose Speedy is gorgeous too  TFS!!


Thank you. 
Plus I was dripping with sweat and gross after the workout, so I just wanted to get out ASAP.(maybe TMI?)


----------



## Sunshine mama

Jumper said:


> Had Starbucks with my speedy 20 and remember there was this LV X Starbucks thread. Here is my contribution.
> 
> View attachment 5605463


Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Grande Latte

Last day to use my Stephen Sprouse roses Neverfull before storing it. See you next year, roses!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Last day to use my Stephen Sprouse roses Neverfull before storing it. See you next year, roses!
> View attachment 5606171


What a beauty!!
But why are you storing it away until next year? Is it a seasonal bag for you?


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> What a beauty!!
> But why are you storing it away until next year? Is it a seasonal bag for you?


Why yes. I always associate this limited edition with spring/ summer. I don't know why. 
Would you wear it in the dreary winter? Now, you've given me encouragement. Hahaha.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Why yes. I always associate this limited edition with spring/ summer. I don't know why.
> Would you wear it in the dreary winter? Now, you've given me encouragement. Hahaha.


I would definitely wear it all year long, and 
I don't see it as a seasonal bag.
Roses are an everyday staple imo.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Grande Latte said:


> Last day to use my Stephen Sprouse roses Neverfull before storing it. See you next year, roses!
> View attachment 5606171


Grande Latte I love your special Neverfull. It's beautiful


----------



## bagsamplified

Been loving your recent Starbucks pics! I've been travelling and really enjoyed getting to try the Pumpkin Spice Creme Frappuccino. Love how you guys celebrate Fall! 

Of course there's a North American Women's Health magazine that I read while slurping up all that creamy goodness  Stardust colours remind me of cream drinks, too. Hope you enjoy!


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Been loving your recent Starbucks pics! I've been travelling and really enjoyed getting to try the Pumpkin Spice Creme Frappuccino. Love how you guys celebrate Fall!
> 
> Of course there's a North American Women's Health magazine that I read while slurping up all that creamy goodness  Stardust colours remind me of cream drinks, too. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 5606190


I'm glad you're back. I was wondering what happened to you. I didn't know they were selling the pumpkin frappe. I just got my usual caramel frappe today. I would have ordered the pumpkin one instead.


----------



## brnicutie

Grande Latte said:


> Last day to use my Stephen Sprouse roses Neverfull before storing it. See you next year, roses!
> View attachment 5606171


This bag is gorgeous. I would wear it year round. It's probably my fave NF along with the Mist.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> I'm glad you're back. I was wondering what happened to you. I didn't know they were selling the pumpkin frappe. I just got my usual caramel frappe today. I would have ordered the pumpkin one instead.


Thanks @brnicutie ! Hope you've been well  missed catching up with everyone's posts! there is also Apple spice cold brew Oat milk on the menu here (not quite the right name) , wonder if you get the same menu in Hawaii at the same time? Have a great day!


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Thanks @brnicutie ! Hope you've been well  missed catching up with everyone's posts! there is also Apple spice cold brew Oat milk on the menu here (not quite the right name) , wonder if you get the same menu in Hawaii at the same time? Have a great day!


We'll probably get it later. Usually they'll have the ads up for it and I didn't see it today. You have a great day as well.


----------



## Destiny757

My favorite key pouch with my favorite oldest daughter enjoying my favorite coffee


----------



## Iamminda

bagsamplified said:


> Been loving your recent Starbucks pics! I've been travelling and really enjoyed getting to try the Pumpkin Spice Creme Frappuccino. Love how you guys celebrate Fall!
> 
> Of course there's a North American Women's Health magazine that I read while slurping up all that creamy goodness  Stardust colours remind me of cream drinks, too. Hope you enjoy!
> 
> View attachment 5606190



Yum and real pretty cles .  Hope you had a good vaca here with good (but not too hot ) weather.


----------



## KimLV

Carried this all afternoon- and lovin’ it!!


----------



## brnicutie

I had the puffer with me today and ended up with the mango dragonfruit lemonade.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> TY @LavenderIce @Sunshine mama  ! Wishing you an awesome week!
> 
> View attachment 5591497
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Happy caramel ribbon crunch Tuesday everyone!


What a pretty (and yummy) pic!!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

tpm1224 said:


> Not Starbucks but another local cafe. Enjoying my cold brew on a rainy day while waiting for my dog to finish up her “spa day.”
> 
> View attachment 5594520


Your bag looks amazing!


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but I forgot to take the photo at SB, so here's a pic at home with a strawberry refresher that's almost gone!
> View attachment 5605059


My favorite bag in your collection! So happy to see her in action


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Grande Latte said:


> Last day to use my Stephen Sprouse roses Neverfull before storing it. See you next year, roses!
> View attachment 5606171


Oh wow, what a unicorn! This rare beauty looks stunning!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> My favorite bag in your collection! So happy to see her in action


Thank you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> What a pretty (and yummy) pic!!


Thanks MM! Hope you’re doing well with your LV family this September


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thanks MM! Hope you’re doing well with your LV family this September


Oh thank you so much hun! Yes I do  hope the same applies to you!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Happy Monday SB fam. Today’s SB is a nonfat vanilla latte with my current pink faves 


	

		
			
		

		
	
This personal ATM actually makes saving fun for shopaholics like me lol - I highly recommend it!


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monday SB fam. Today’s SB is a nonfat vanilla latte with my current pink faves
> View attachment 5613571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This personal ATM actually makes saving fun for shopaholics like me lol - I highly recommend it!



Pink Picture Perfection V  — love all these beautiful colors my fellow pink lover!   Also love seeing your dreamy Escale Speedy!  Have a great week.


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monday SB fam. Today’s SB is a nonfat vanilla latte with my current pink faves
> View attachment 5613571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This personal ATM actually makes saving fun for shopaholics like me lol - I highly recommend it!


Gorgeous everything! Happy Monday to you too!


----------



## AleeLee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monday SB fam. Today’s SB is a nonfat vanilla latte with my current pink faves
> View attachment 5613571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This personal ATM actually makes saving fun for shopaholics like me lol - I highly recommend it!



Omg where did you find that ATM piggy bank??? I’m looking for something like that for my kids. The last time we brought their piggy bank funds to the bank, the manager was upset and said the funds were considered unusable to them because they were folded. So I’m looking for a piggy bank, where we don’t have to fold the bills. TIA!!!


----------



## saminaah

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Happy Monday SB fam. Today’s SB is a nonfat vanilla latte with my current pink faves
> View attachment 5613571
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This personal ATM actually makes saving fun for shopaholics like me lol - I highly recommend it!


so pretty in pink


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Iamminda said:


> Pink Picture Perfection V  — love all these beautiful colors my fellow pink lover!   Also love seeing your dreamy Escale Speedy!  Have a great week.


Thank you, my beautiful stylish friend! 

It’s the first time I pulled out my pastel gem this year. So my cousin’s delayed wedding (2020) that I bought miss Escale Speedy for is finally coming up - so crazy that it’s been 2 whole years lol - and I thought why not give her some love before that memorable day? It’s almost surreal that the wedding is happening soon lol. Anyways, I hope your week is great too IM!!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

Sunshine mama said:


> Gorgeous everything! Happy Monday to you too!


Thank you, my multi-pink twin  I still think of you every time I use this tumbler lol ~ love that connection. Wishing you a great mid September!


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

AleeLee said:


> Omg where did you find that ATM piggy bank??? I’m looking for something like that for my kids. The last time we brought their piggy bank funds to the bank, the manager was upset and said the funds were considered unusable to them because they were folded. So I’m looking for a piggy bank, where we don’t have to fold the bills. TIA!!!


Haha it IS a kid’s bank! I got it off Amazon and the way it sucks in money is so much fun to use. It reads all our Canadian coins too


----------



## MyBelongs to Louis

saminaah said:


> so pretty in pink


Thanks babe  Happy pink September!


----------



## AleeLee

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Haha it IS a kid’s bank! I got it off Amazon and the way it sucks in money is so much fun to use. It reads all our Canadian coins too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614011


Thank you!   Amazing!!!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, my multi-pink twin  I still think of you every time I use this tumbler lol ~ love that connection. Wishing you a great mid September!


I think of you too everytime I use mine!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Just coffee with Alma BB DE


----------



## Iamminda

MyBelongs to Louis said:


> Thank you, my beautiful stylish friend!
> 
> It’s the first time I pulled out my pastel gem this year. So my cousin’s delayed wedding (2020) that I bought miss Escale Speedy for is finally coming up - so crazy that it’s been 2 whole years lol - and I thought why not give her some love before that memorable day? It’s almost surreal that the wedding is happening soon lol. Anyways, I hope your week is great too IM!!



How wonderful your cousin’s wedding is finally almost here — looking forward to seeing pics of your beautiful speedy at the joyous event


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> Just coffee with Alma BB DE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5614158


I love the pearl accessories you put on this bag. Makes the bag stand out more. Gorgeous!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> I love the pearl accessories you put on this bag. Makes the bag stand out more. Gorgeous!


Thank you Grand Latte!


----------



## Loriad

I don't even drink coffee! I saw this mug/tumbler and couldn't resist this color!


----------



## LavenderIce

Loriad said:


> I don't even drink coffee! I saw this mug/tumbler and couldn't resist this color!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617547


You can use it for your beverage of choice. I love that tumbler! Looks like a perfect match to mono. Last year I bought a dome tumbler from China because it coordinated with my mist (by the pool) Speedy 25. I've been looking for something to match my mono Speedy 20. Thanks for sharing your LV-Sbx pairing.


----------



## Venice04

I brought out my Pochette Accessories because the concert I was attending on Friday evening required only small or clear bags. She always comes in handy.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Venice04 said:


> I brought out my Pochette Accessories because the concert I was attending on Friday evening required only small or clear bags. She always comes in handy.
> 
> View attachment 5618110


I love the PA. A Classic beauty


----------



## Loriad

LavenderIce said:


> You can use it for your beverage of choice. I love that tumbler! Looks like a perfect match to mono. Last year I bought a dome tumbler from China because it coordinated with my mist (by the pool) Speedy 25. I've been looking for something to match my mono Speedy 20. Thanks for sharing your LV-Sbx pairing.


I used it today for ice water! The more I read this thread and see everyone's beautiful tumblers, the more I feel another addiction starting. This will be a much cheaper addiction! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Not at SB, but doing a black and orange theme for this occasion.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but doing a black and orange theme for this occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618781


Love your Fendi


----------



## oldbag

PrayersandPurses said:


> Love your Fendi


What a lovely photograph.


----------



## Iamminda

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but doing a black and orange theme for this occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618781



I can’t get over how beautiful ans magical this place is — full of the most beautiful-colored pumpkins!  Thanks for sharing SSSSM


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> I can’t get over how beautiful ans magical this place is — full of the most beautiful-colored pumpkins!  Thanks for sharing SSSSM


Thank you.  I think it's magical too!


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> Not at SB, but doing a black and orange theme for this occasion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5618781


Oh,.....I LOVE this Fendi bag with the pebbled leather. What is it called again? Is it a vintage piece or still for sale in stores? Beautiful picture!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Oh,.....I LOVE this Fendi bag with the pebbled leather. What is it called again? Is it a vintage piece or still for sale in stores? Beautiful picture!


Thank you!  
It's a vintage selleria Mini Mama Baguette.


----------



## Loriad

Flying home from Vegas with my PM and pink drink!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Chillin with a SB mug.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Chillin with a SB mug.
> View attachment 5634860


Love the PSP cutie and your luggage tag too!


----------



## Sunshine mama

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love the PSP cutie and your luggage tag too!


Thank you!


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> Chillin with a SB mug.
> View attachment 5634860


Hahaha. I love how you place things. The colors, the background, the different shapes. I love your "LV at Starbucks photos". You have an eye for beauty.   

Is that bag easy to use? What can you fit inside? I have the original Sac Plat with straps. That thing is quite sizable, so can easily get heavy when I load it.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Grande Latte said:


> Hahaha. I love how you place things. The colors, the background, the different shapes. I love your "LV at Starbucks photos". You have an eye for beauty.
> 
> Is that bag easy to use? What can you fit inside? I have the original Sac Plat with straps. That thing is quite sizable, so can easily get heavy when I load it.


Thank you Grand Latte!!
That REALLY MEANS A LOT!!!

The bag is easy to use IF it is meant to carry only the ABSOLUTE essentials.
(I love tiny bags in general because I can hand carry a bigger bag if I need to without feeling silly.)
My absolutes are...cards, lipsticks(2), eyeliner, tiny makeup, and keys.(The irony is that I almost NEVER touch up my makeup, but I guess it's a safety blanket. I suppose I'm vain that way.)
I sometimes put my phone in the bag, but I usually just hand carry mine.  

I have a Sac Plat PM that comes with a strap(I LOVE the strong angular rectangular shape), and I had always wished that LV would make this in a tiny size as my Sophie Hulme bags.
I have 2 Sophie Hulme mini Albions that I purchased way before LV made this size, that are EXACTLY the same size, and the SH bags carry slightly more due to the flexibility of the leather.
So I was ecstatic when LV came out with this design.


----------



## curlsandacamera

Took my Baggy out for coffee.


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> Thank you Grand Latte!!
> That REALLY MEANS A LOT!!!
> 
> The bag is easy to use IF it is meant to carry only the ABSOLUTE essentials.
> (I love tiny bags in general because I can hand carry a bigger bag if I need to without feeling silly.)
> My absolutes are...cards, lipsticks(2), eyeliner, tiny makeup, and keys.(The irony is that I almost NEVER touch up my makeup, but I guess it's a safety blanket. I suppose I'm vain that way.)
> I sometimes put my phone in the bag, but I usually just hand carry mine.
> 
> I have a Sac Plat PM that comes with a strap(I LOVE the strong angular rectangular shape), and I had always wished that LV would make this in a tiny size as my Sophie Hulme bags.
> I have 2 Sophie Hulme mini Albions that I purchased way before LV made this size, that are EXACTLY the same size, and the SH bags carry slightly more due to the flexibility of the leather.
> So I was ecstatic when LV came out with this design.


Thank you. I've never heard of Sophie Hulme mini Albions. So I had to google it. But now I understand what you mean about this particular style.

Typo in my original post, I meant I have the original Sac Plat with the original short "speedy" like handles. No strap, so it's not always easy to use.


----------



## Iamminda

Finally got a pumpkin spice frappe .  SB + LV + LC today.


----------



## bagsamplified

Iamminda said:


> Finally got a pumpkin spice frappe .  SB + LV + LC today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639510


It's a great flavour, isn't it? I have the same Shadow Longchamp strap but in orange/purple! Yours looks awesome too! It's a great range!


----------



## Iamminda

bagsamplified said:


> It's a great flavour, isn't it? I have the same Shadow Longchamp strap but in orange/purple! Yours looks awesome too! It's a great range!



Quite yummy indeed!  Great that we are strap cousins .  Mine came with the bag.  I am not usually into jacquard straps (what’s with every company making their bags with such straps? ) but it works with this one.  Thx


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Finally got a pumpkin spice frappe .  SB + LV + LC today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639510


Omg I am in love with this pic!   What Longchamp is that?! It’s adorable and gorgeous! Your strap and key pouch are perfect with it!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> Finally got a pumpkin spice frappe .  SB + LV + LC today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639510


I am so jelly of this picture.    Everything is soooo good! The bag, the pouch, and the drink(I've never had it but it looks good)!


----------



## Iamminda

Aliluvlv said:


> Omg I am in love with this pic!   What Longchamp is that?! It’s adorable and gorgeous! Your strap and key pouch are perfect with it!



Thank you A .  I got this at Nordstrom online earlier this year (a 1 am insomnia buy, it popped up then and was gone by the morning, I heard that it originally sold out at LC last Dec).  It’s a faux shearling XS le Pliage that comes with this logo strap.  It kinda satisfies my desire for a shearling bag .  I am trying to stay off my phone when I can’t sleep (most nights ).  But I have to admit I really regret not getting a pink velvet LC in this same size that popped up at Bloomie one night at 1:30 am  — never saw it again, anywhere!!! 



Sunshine mama said:


> I am so jelly of this picture.    Everything is soooo good! The bag, the pouch, and the drink(I've never had it but it looks good)!



Thanks kindly SSSM .  This is a pretty good drink but I am trying to limit myself to 1 seasonal drink per season  (so my next seasonal drink will probably be the peppermint mocha at Christmas).


----------



## Jolie34

My favorite Mahina zippy wallet with my yummy Starbucks mocha


----------



## Aliluvlv

Iamminda said:


> Thank you A .  I got this at Nordstrom online earlier this year (a 1 am insomnia buy, it popped up then and was gone by the morning, I heard that it originally sold out at LC last Dec).  It’s a faux shearling XS le Pliage that comes with this logo strap.  It kinda satisfies my desire for a shearling bag .  I am trying to stay off my phone when I can’t sleep (most nights ).  But I have to admit I really regret not getting a pink velvet LC in this same size that popped up at Bloomie one night at 1:30 am  — never saw it again, anywhere!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks kindly SSSM .  This is a pretty good drink but I am trying to limit myself to 1 seasonal drink per season  (so my next seasonal drink will probably be the peppermint mocha at Christmas).


Wow what a great score M! I love the look of it and also love that it’s faux shearling.   Now when I can’t sleep I’ll be wondering what amazing things are available to buy at 1 am!


----------



## Sunshine mama

Iamminda said:


> But I have to admit I really regret not getting a pink velvet LC in this same size that popped up at Bloomie one night at 1:30 am  — never saw it again, anywhere!!!


Me too! I wanted that bag sooo badly. I was waiting for the price to drop, forgot about it,  and then it was too late.


----------



## LVinCali

Picked it up this morning.  First trip out is to Starbucks.


----------



## Sunshine mama

Plain coffee with sausage and egg sandwich.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

Sunshine mama said:


> Plain coffee with sausage and egg sandwich.
> View attachment 5643581


Reads and looks delicious!


----------



## Jumper

Finally have some time to chill with a takeaway drink at home after all the buzzing of the day. They are starting with the Xmas cups already!


----------



## MKB0925

Jumper said:


> Finally have some time to chill with a takeaway drink at home after all the buzzing of the day. They are starting with the Xmas cups already!
> View attachment 5646040


Love your bag and I heard the holiday drinks are out too...I love a peppermint mocha latte.


----------



## boyoverboard

Not Starbucks, but stopped off at the Italian Coffee Company for some frappuccinos this afternoon.


----------



## obsessedwb

Enjoying cappuccino with my  neverfull


----------



## brnicutie

Happy Starbucks Red Cup Day! Yup, it’s that time again. I woke up nice and early to get it.


----------



## MarryMeLV_Now

brnicutie said:


> Happy Starbucks Red Cup Day! Yup, it’s that time again. I woke up nice and early to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654606


Love both the nice cup and the gorgeous bag!


----------



## brnicutie

MarryMeLV_Now said:


> Love both the nice cup and the gorgeous bag!


Thanks, MM! I like to collect the red cups every year.


----------



## Sunshine mama

brnicutie said:


> Happy Starbucks Red Cup Day! Yup, it’s that time again. I woke up nice and early to get it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654606


Congrats on getting so many! I was lazy and kinda gave up but I was able to get the last one at the store!!


----------



## Sunshine mama

My red cup. As newbies mentioned above,  I snatched the last one in the store.


----------



## brnicutie

Sunshine mama said:


> Congrats on getting so many! I was lazy and kinda gave up but I was able to get the last one at the store!!


I’m so happy that you scored the last one.   I also got one for the hubby and one for my co-worker. I get one for her every year. She doesn’t get up that early. I was at the store at 5:30 am.


----------



## Grande Latte

Sunshine mama said:


> My red cup. As newbies mentioned above,  I snatched the last one in the store.
> 
> View attachment 5654940


I kind of like getting the "last one" of anything. It feels like I "lucked out" which brings more fun to the purchase!!!


----------



## brnicutie

I used my color changing cup for the first time today for the iced chestnut praline latte. The color change was minimal. I could barely tell.


----------



## Grande Latte

Jumper said:


> Finally have some time to chill with a takeaway drink at home after all the buzzing of the day. They are starting with the Xmas cups already!
> View attachment 5646040


I love your big charm on your smallish bag. It's so colorful and happy. It's just so photogenic!  Do you put anything in the round coin purse?


----------



## Jumper

Grande Latte said:


> I love your big charm on your smallish bag. It's so colorful and happy. It's just so photogenic!  Do you put anything in the round coin purse?


I don’t but it could technical fit some Bobby pins and hair tie. It’s smaller than the normal round coin purse.


----------



## Iamminda

Just a Hot Chocolate  (with a couple pumps of peppermint syrup which I couldn’t really taste ).


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Just a Hot Chocolate  (with a couple pumps of peppermint syrup which I couldn’t really taste ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657626


I love how you tied the twilly on the alma bb. It's adorable.


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> I love how you tied the twilly on the alma bb. It's adorable.



Thanks so much BC .  Have a Happy Thanksgiving and let us know how the smoked turkey turned out


----------



## bagsamplified

Iamminda said:


> Just a Hot Chocolate  (with a couple pumps of peppermint syrup which I couldn’t really taste ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657626


Your floral bandeau looks so Christmassy! Beautiful pic


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> Just a Hot Chocolate  (with a couple pumps of peppermint syrup which I couldn’t really taste ).
> 
> 
> View attachment 5657626


Iam, you have the prettiest bandeau collection!  This pink one is lovely!


----------



## Iamminda

bagsamplified said:


> Your floral bandeau looks so Christmassy! Beautiful pic



Thank You B .  You are right about the bandeau looking Christmassy.



musiclover said:


> Iam, you have the prettiest bandeau collection!  This pink one is lovely!



Thanks so much ML .  I have so much fun with these bandeaus.


----------



## Grande Latte

Happy Holidays!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

Grande Latte said:


> View attachment 5661932
> 
> Happy Holidays!


Love your wallet


----------



## Jumper

Some of my favourite things - but couldn’t capture both at the same time!! 

Chai Tea Latte & Boulogne 



Planes and the blue clear sky!


----------



## brnicutie

iced caramel brûlée latte in my gold cup


----------



## Iamminda

brnicutie said:


> iced caramel brûlée latte in my gold cup
> View attachment 5663806



Oh my goodness, I love that gold cup !   Looks so good with your LVs too


----------



## brnicutie

Iamminda said:


> Oh my goodness, I love that gold cup !   Looks so good with your LVs too


Thank you, Minda! The barista asked me where I got it, since they don't sell it at the store. I told him I got it at Safeway. It's actually where they have the best cups. He said that I should sell it for a hundred bucks and people would buy it. Nope, it's for my collection. Have a great weekend!


----------



## pale_septembre

Nice to get out of the snow!


----------



## oldbag

pale_septembre said:


> View attachment 5664996
> 
> 
> Nice to get out of the snow!


I can' t make up my mind which I like  the most,


----------



## oldbag

oldbag said:


> I can' t make up my mind which I like  the most,


PS, hit the button too soon. Anyhoo, is it the coffee, the bag or the coffee shop. OK a trifecta of perfection and I don't even own an LV.


----------



## bagsamplified

brnicutie said:


> iced caramel brûlée latte in my gold cup
> View attachment 5663806


Looks stunning, both the LV and cup! I can't wait to see how blingy the gold cup will look with your sparkly Capucines


----------



## brnicutie

bagsamplified said:


> Looks stunning, both the LV and cup! I can't wait to see how blingy the gold cup will look with your sparkly Capucines


Thanks, bagsamplified. I just love my sparkly things.


----------



## cajhingle

cles deserves a holiday drink


----------



## BleuSaphir

cajhingle said:


> cles deserves a holiday drink
> 
> View attachment 5667422


That thing is super cute!


----------



## Grande Latte

I was at Starbucks earlier and saw this beautiful "trunk inspired" bag in front of me. Never seen anything like this before!

Couldn't help but took a pic. What is this bag called/ released? The patina looked golden brown. It's the size of A4 paper. Very nice. Very nice!


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> Finally got a pumpkin spice frappe .  SB + LV + LC today.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5639510


Your LV is so cute


----------



## Iamminda

Grande Latte said:


> I was at Starbucks earlier and saw this beautiful "trunk inspired" bag in front of me. Never seen anything like this before!
> 
> Couldn't help but took a pic. What is this bag called/ released? The patina looked golden brown. It's the size of A4 paper. Very nice. Very nice!
> 
> View attachment 5669610



I think it may be called the Soft Trunk Messenger Bag (not sure if that’s the official name) — from the Men’s F/W 2019 line.


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> Your LV is so cute



Thank You L


----------



## Grande Latte

Iamminda said:


> I think it may be called the Soft Trunk Messenger Bag (not sure if that’s the official name) — from the Men’s F/W 2019 line.
> View attachment 5669623
> View attachment 5669624


Thank you Iamminda
You're the best. I can ask you any LV question you'll be able to answer them. Incredible!!!   

Men's collection, I find, are sometimes better looking than women's.


----------



## jancedtif

Here’s my little contribution: my beloved old Coach bag from my sister,  my recto verso with my (empty) refillable StarBucks cup


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jancedtif said:


> Here’s my little contribution: my beloved old Coach bag from my sister,  my recto verso with my (empty) refillable StarBucks cup
> 
> View attachment 5670399


I love it. Is that a vintage coach?


----------



## jancedtif

PrayersandPurses said:


> I love it. Is that a vintage coach?



Thank you!  Yes it is!  It was new when she bought for me way back when, but we’re both now vintage. Lol


----------



## PrayersandPurses

jancedtif said:


> Thank you!  Yes it is!  It was new when she bought for me way back when, but we’re both now vintage. Lol


You're so lucky. The vintage ones are made in USA. The leather is amazing.


----------



## louisandlattes

Popped into Starbucks for a pick-me-up after going to the dentist this morning


----------



## Iamminda

_Finally_, a peppermint mocha Frap yesterday (didn’t get one last year).  First time out with this ZCP (bought in 2021).  Have a good weekend


----------



## MaggyH

Iamminda said:


> _Finally_, a peppermint mocha Frap yesterday (didn’t get one last year). First time out with this ZCP (bought in 2021).  Have a good weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672112


I think I need this ZPC in my life


----------



## Iamminda

MaggyH said:


> I think I need this ZPC in my life



That’s what I said .  I sold my DA ZCP with the _beige_ lining to get this one .  Hope you get yours soon.


----------



## musiclover

Iamminda said:


> That’s what I said . I sold my DA ZCP with the _beige_ lining to get this one .  Hope you get yours soon.


Hey Twin, I’m glad you’re enjoying your ZCP with the rose ballerine detail! I love mine, too


----------



## Grande Latte

Iamminda said:


> _Finally_, a peppermint mocha Frap yesterday (didn’t get one last year). First time out with this ZCP (bought in 2021).  Have a good weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672112


I like your ZCP. But I like your Balenciaga bag even more!    
I've never had a peppermint mocha Frap. Gotta try one. But it's so cold where I am.


----------



## Iamminda

musiclover said:


> Hey Twin, I’m glad you’re enjoying your ZCP with the rose ballerine detail! I love mine, too



Thanks my lovely ZCP twin.  I think I wanted to get it already but seeing yours definitely convinced me .



Grande Latte said:


> I like your ZCP. But I like your Balenciaga bag even more!
> I've never had a peppermint mocha Frap. Gotta try one. But it's so cold where I am.



Thank you . Peppermint mocha is my favorite holiday drink from SB so hope you can try it. Thanks for liking my bag too — this is my _absolute favorite _Bbag (in fact, it’s one of my favorite bag in my collection).


----------



## MidlifeFashionPrincess

Merry Christmas!

This is my LV Speedy Ink strap at Starbucks!

I attached my Aspinal of London gold Lionhead bag to it. I don’t think the bag detracts from this gorgeous strap.


----------



## lemondln

Iamminda said:


> _Finally_, a peppermint mocha Frap yesterday (didn’t get one last year).  First time out with this ZCP (bought in 2021).  Have a good weekend
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672112


DA pink ZCP is so pretty, Merry Christmas!!


----------



## Iamminda

lemondln said:


> DA pink ZCP is so pretty, Merry Christmas!!



Thank you L .  Happy Holidays .  Cute new avatar


----------

